#launchpad 2005-08-15
<bradb> ok, sanity check: is trying to login to the wiki telling other people "Sorry, wrong password" too?
<carlos> jordi, pong
<jordi> carlos: way too late
<jordi> I'm shutting down, I wanted to import a few things, with you watching.
<jordi> tomorrow
<carlos> jordi, sorry, I just come back from my parents' house
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<spiv> jamesh: Around?
<jamesh> spiv: yeah
<spiv> jamesh: The pending-reviews output for lifeless' arch-pqm branch seems weird to me.
<spiv> There are conflicts that remove entire files.
<jamesh> I just registered his robert.collins@c.c--general archive in my chinstrap home dir this morning
<spiv> I just wanted a quick sanity check from you to know if it really does have crazy conflicts, or if you think something funny is going on.
<jamesh> could be star-merge picking a bad ancestor
<spiv> Well, pqm star-merges too.
<jamesh> I'd ask lifeless, but he's on holiday
<spiv> Right :)
<bob2> hm, is there a reason bug activity isn't the default bug view?
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/robert.collins@canonical.com--general/arch-pqm/arch-pqm--main/arch-pqm--main--0/patch-7/log shows the last item is a merge from rocektfuel
<jamesh> s/item/revision/
<spiv> Which means it shouldn't have crazy conflicts, I would have though.
<spiv> patch-7?
<spiv> I see a patch-52 from here.
<jamesh> --general
<jamesh> his public archive
<spiv> Ah, right.
<spiv> There's two branches there.
<spiv> I got confused :)
<spiv> Ok, I have another question...
<spiv> Ah, you removed the other one because it was already merged?
<jamesh> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/lifeless-pqm.patch <- without --star-merge
<jamesh> yeah
<spiv> So it was a dud merge.  Ta.
<jamesh> the type of dud merge PQM will have trouble with too
<spiv> Yep.
<spiv> But that's something lifeless can sort out, I only need to mention it in passing in a review.
<jamesh> I wonder if lifeless just did a full rocketfuel merge to his public archive, or a selective one?
<jamesh> (which might account for weird merging)
<jamesh> bob2: you mean the "activity log" malone page?
<jamesh> spiv: w.r.t. Mark's branches, I think the comment on PendingReviews says it all: "I'm not sure - I want the diff magic to show me!."
<jamesh> he's not after a review yet -- just wants the stats page to track the diff, conflicts, etc for him
<jamesh> maybe it should have been tagged doesn't-need-review-yet or somehting :)
<spiv> jamesh: Well, he should have put it in his own queue then ;)
* jamesh grumbles about lost attribution in the "get info" pages of the wiki
<spiv> In theory that could be fixed.
<jamesh> I noticed that the names got fixed while the wiki was in Brazil
<jamesh> but the changes since the moin 1.3 upgrade were broken
<spiv> So long as everyone has the same wiki name in Launchpad as in the old wiki, it would be possible to write a script to migrate the old IDs to the new ones.
<jamesh> now its switched back, so the data should all be there
<spiv> The problem is that in Brazil, we were using plain moin 1.3.  We're now back on Launchpad auth, which uses different user ids under the covers.
<jamesh> well, it is a problem that will become less important as time goes on
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> If we keep running local wikis for sprints, it'll be a recurring issue though.
<jamesh> I think this was just a one off
<jamesh> it's a pain for the people not at the sprint
<elmo> no, we'll do local wikis as most meetings
<elmo> well meetings where everyone is there
<elmo> and it's easily avoided, since AFAIK we'll allowed to do the LP auth from anywhere, so next time I just need to give the data and the moin packages
<jamesh> with the way the Launchpad sprint was structured, only somewhere between a third and a half the team were in Brazil at any one time though
<spiv> Well, it wouldn't be hard to run a local authserver for a local wiki.
<jamesh> if the wiki was moved to Brazil but still accessible, it wouldn't have been too bad
<jamesh> even if it was slower
<spiv> (It'd be a variation what we're planning for AuthserverCaching)
* spiv -> lunch
<yaniv> Hello all! I had just noticed that Gaim is listed four times in the Hebrew Translation part of Rosseta, and at a glance, all version seemed identical. Does someone know anything about this? Is this a mistake, and we are doubling our work, or is it supposed to be like this?
<jamesh> yaniv: what URL are you looking at?
<yaniv> jamesh:https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/he
<jamesh> not sure.
<yaniv> jamesh:if you search the page for gaim, you'll see it's list four times, (gaim-1, gaim-1 etc.) and the templates seem the same
<jamesh> yeah.  if you click on the "source" column header they're all next to each other
<jamesh> yaniv: the Rosetta guys should be waking up soon, so if you wait a bit you should get an answer
<jamesh> they're on European time
<sivang> jamesh: I have the bonobo helper lib ready, I will be sending it for your review soon
<sivang> jamesh: I'm sure I have an handful of warths, make sure you let me know of them so I can fix *and* learn :)
<sivang> jamesh: btw, must I use the autogen.sh script or make dist with it or can I drop it out of the tarball distribution?
<jamesh> sivang: to get a tarball, you should run ./autogen.sh, then "make distcheck"
<sivang> jamesh: ok, I'll do that shortly. up until now I just used "make dist" to move the tarball around between palces I worked in
<jamesh> sivang: "make distcheck" makes a tarball, unpacks it and does a build, then tries to create a tarball from that copy
<jamesh> it helps pick up bugs that'd bite you further down the track
<sivang> jamesh: cool , thx for the info :)
<sivang> jamesh: I alwasy do make clean and make dist clean before I reattempt building etc, is this ok?
<jamesh> sivang: shouldn't be necessary
<jamesh> sivang: "make distcheck" should give you a tarball suitable for building a package
<sivang> jamesh: k, now, I get some autogen warnings. Should we continue this in a more appropriate channel (g-l, or g-h maybe? )
<sivang> (feeling autotools stuff is getting bit OT for here)
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hello jamesh
<SteveA> i want to get the schemas that are used only for browser stuff moved into the launchpad/browser/ package somewhere
<SteveA> this is kind of linked to making the autogenerated calendar forms have more user-oriented description fields
<jamesh> just schemas, or all interfaces that are browser specific?
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> because we can put schemas in there that extend the schoolbel schemas, but with improved descriptions (improved from the end-user point of view)
<SteveA> that's a good question.  i don't know if we have any browser-specific interfaces that are not schemas
<jamesh> I have some for calendar date ranges
<jamesh> the implementations are in browser/cal.py
<SteveA> date ranges sound very generic to me.
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> more "structural", if you see what i mean
<SteveA> so i guess we can keep them in launchpad/interfaces/
<SteveA> what do you thin?
<SteveA> think?
<jamesh> it sounds like a good idea
<jamesh> since the schemas used for data entry are likely to be similar to the interfaces for the real database objects
<jamesh> and we probably don't want them mixed up
<SteveA> mark originally wanted them to be kept together, because of the "keep all interfaces in one place" principle.  but, in brazil, he'd had sufficient experience of using them to come around to keeping them separate.
<SteveA> this is what zope3 does, more or less
<SteveA> so, we need to decide where to put them in browser code
<SteveA> we can move them from interfaces/whatever.py to browser/whatever.py
<SteveA> that way, there's no new modules being created
<SteveA> and the schemas are in the same module as they are most likely to be used in
<jamesh> so we won't do something like browser/interfaces.py?
<SteveA> reducing the number of imports needed
<SteveA> right
<jamesh> okay.  that makes sense
<jamesh> the "hard to find" aspect isn't as big a deal, for interfaces with only a single use
<SteveA> in zope3, the standard is to put "external" interfaces in interfaces.py
<SteveA> but "internal" interfaces near to where they are most often used
<SteveA> everyone should be using ctags anyway
<jamesh> so do we want to go through and move all browser level interfaces, or just keep it in mind during reviews?
<SteveA> we should get them all moved into the right places.
<SteveA> and also keep it in mind during reviews ;-)
<jamesh> okay.  You mentioned extending the schoolbell interface for a data entry schema
<jamesh> is that possible without redefining all the properties?
<jamesh> (which is pretty much a new interface)
<SteveA> it may be possible to say something like
<SteveA>  class SchoolBellForBrowser(SchoolBellOriginal):
<SteveA>      foo = SchoolBellOriginal.foo
<SteveA>      foo.description = _("Better description")
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> i don't know for sure, though.
<jamesh> that's going to update SchoolBellOriginal.foo.description though
<SteveA> oh yeah
<SteveA> i am still jetlagged ;-)
<SteveA> so, you could do
<SteveA>  foo = BetterDescription('foo', "Better description")
<SteveA> where BetterDescription does:
<SteveA>  - look up 'foo' from SchoolBellOriginal or its bases
<SteveA>  - clones foo, provided it is a Field.  raises TypeError otherwise.
<SteveA>  - resets the description on the clone
<SteveA> BetterDescription would use the "class advice" hook
<SteveA> so it actually runs after the SchoolBellForBrowser class suite is interpreted
<SteveA> do you know about the class advice hook?
<jamesh> no
<SteveA> it is a fancy metaclasses trick
<SteveA> i will get you some code, just a sec...
<SteveA> launchpad/lib/zope/interface/advice.py
<spiv> SteveA: Seems very magical.  Can't you just use foo = copy.copy(SchoolBellOriginal.foo); foo.description = _("Better description")?
<SteveA> copy.copy sounds very magical to me ;-)
<spiv> You do have a point there ;)
<SteveA> but, if that works, it's great.
<SteveA> i don't know if Fields support being copied.
<SteveA> copying uses pickle
<spiv> But I'd rate copy.copy as lesser evil than metaclasses ;)
<SteveA> i think
<SteveA> so if it does, it won't work
<SteveA> the class advice hook is what 'implements(IWhatever)' uses
<jamesh> spiv: do you think sqlobject should have a converter for set instances?
<spiv> Well, it falls back to some of the same infrastructure as pickle, without actually pickling.
<SteveA> jamesh: so you now have two approaches, either of which *might* work :-)
<SteveA> see zope/interface/declarations.py for how advice is used, using addClassAdvisor
<jamesh> that code is evil :)
<SteveA> i'm only partly responsible :-)
* jamesh hadn't considered using a non-type for __metaclass__
<spiv> jamesh: 
<spiv> >>> class Ten(1,2,3,4):
<spiv> ...     __metaclass__ = lambda n,b,d: sum(b)
<spiv> ...
<spiv> >>> print type(Ten), Ten
<spiv> <type 'int'> 10
<jamesh> I can see why it all works
<spiv> (It such a shame Python doesn't let you say "class Ten(*range(5))"...)
<SteveA> QUOTES PAGE!
<SteveA> jamesh: can you move over the appropriate schemas to browser/ at the same time you improve the calendar schemas? 
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> carlos: what do you think about the message-id / original text in a comment thing that zope / plone uses?
<SteveA> we'll be using this in a few places in launchpad too, i expect
<SteveA> because of how page templates i18n works
<carlos> SteveA, It should not be too difficult to implement a way to show it
<carlos> in fact... I think it should work already
<carlos> hmmm, no, perhaps no, as we only show comments that come from source code
<carlos> but should be easy to extend Rosetta to show those other comments
<SteveA> it would be a good thing to do soon, so the plone people can use rosetta well
<carlos> the change to show those comments should be trivial, will try to do it later today
<jstr> hey guys how long does it take for the verification email to be posted?
<SteveA> jstr: do you mean for verifying that an email address is your own?
<jstr> when you sign up for membership, and an email gets sent to address that you provide
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> it gets sent to you immediately
<SteveA> any delay is from the normal short delay in sending email, or a longer delay if there's a routing problem to your mail server, or a *very* long delay if the address was mistyped
<SteveA> we had a problem a few weeks ago where there was a misconfiguration in the launchpad internal mail systems, and mail wasn't getting out.  we fixed that, though.
<jstr> its the right address... i think its just my slow crappy uni email address... oh well ill just wait it out
<carlos> SteveA, btw, could you send me the emails about the pending reviews from daf?
<carlos> SteveA, so I can finish the review changes and merge the branches?
<SteveA> carlos: i don't know what you need
<carlos> SteveA, you told me on Brazil that i should take care of the open reviews that daf has while he's offline
<carlos> SteveA, so you told me that this week you woul try to send me the review emails sent to daf so I can merge those changes after the review changes are applied
<carlos> do you remember it?
<SteveA> i can't find any emails about these reviews
<SteveA> so, i'm not sure where they will be
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<carlos> I will send an email to daf just in case he reads it before coming back to work 
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> np
<carlos> stub, I just requested a merge into rocketfuel for two fixes that should be cherry picked into production
<carlos> stub, could you do it today?
<carlos> one of the fixes needs also that you execute a script to migrate data
<Kinnison> stub: can I ask you to cast an eye over daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--desktop/launchpad--rework-package-db--0 ?
<Kinnison> stub: So far it's just all the database stuff for renaming BinaryPackage to BinaryPackageRelease and shuffling the publishing stuff around a touch more
<Kinnison> stub: but it's quite a bit of db shuffling so I'd appreciate your eye on it
<carlos> stub, btw, the error that you got with the whitespace migration script is a matter of move the .commit to another line and that should be all... I'm going to merge that fix too so we can finish that migration too
<WaterSevenUb> hi... suppose I download "nano" po file from rosetta (breezy), and upgrade hoary to the latest nano breezy. Should the translation match the version of breezy?
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: in theory yes
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: it doesn't?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: well... some of the strings that are translated in the PO file, like in the "help" text of "nano", when I run the program appear in the original (english), not translated.
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: any other very visible string?
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: what language?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: ??, Portuguese
<jordi> oh.
<jordi> any other string that is translated but isn't showing up?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: there are a lot of strings that do not appear in the PO file... but from the translated ones that do not appear I'm only finding one... give me one minute.
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: yes, there are... and what is more strange is that "Constantly show cursor position" in the PO file appears in "nano" as "Constant cursor position display"
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: so it seems that I'm mixing versions...
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: ok
<jordi> what version of nano are you using? 1.3.8?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: yape...
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: ok, from what I see, the translation in rosetta appears to be for 1.2.x (hoary)
<jordi> I don't know why it's not tracking the breezy version yet.
<jordi> Carlos?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: hmmm.. how do you see that?:)
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: hmm, because I know the messages :)
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/nano/+pots/nano
<carlos> jordi, that's breezy
<jordi> I'm quite involved in nano upstream :)
<jordi> carlos: why isn't it linked from https://launchpad.net/products/nano/+translations ?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: excellent! now I have someone to bother ;)
<carlos> jordi, 1.3.7-2
<carlos> jordi, because what I told you yesterday, you need to link the sourcepackage with a product series
<carlos> so they appear there
<jordi> carlos: and we need to do this for every product? sounds like fun.
<carlos> jordi, right ;-)
<carlos> but it only needs to be done once
<jordi> carlos: so, https://launchpad.net/products/nano/+series/head/
<jordi> do I "Link to Ubuntu package"?
<carlos> future releases should reuse that information, you would only change the series if it's different
<carlos> jordi, I think you were missing the needed permissions..
<carlos> am I right?
<jordi> totally right
<WaterSevenUb> (hhmm... about a small note in Rosetta, in the top of each template translation, indicating the version that the template matches?)
<jordi> is nano not in breezy?
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: more than the version, what branch
<carlos> jordi, it is
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, well, it supposed to match latest version of that package in the distribution you are translating into
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: :)
<carlos> sorry, I killed my X server...
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: can you send me a 1.3.8 PO file that I can work on while you try to sync things? Thanks.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, you can get it from the URL I pasted here
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/nano/+pots/nano
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: There's a guy called Rui Azevedo or something who is working on pt (Portugal)
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: thanks! I'm still not used to the many links in launchpad, sorry.
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: I am that guy:-p
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: me neither :)
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: oh, great :)
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: well, you've got mail :)
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: :)
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: translating official GNU projects is a bit annoying at the beginning
<jordi> you'll read why
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed the fuzzy flag set/unset when importing a published .po file (r=SteveA). Changed @@absolute_url with fmt:url + pagetest added and fixed transaction problems with the whitespace migration script [trivial]  (patch-2242: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> SteveA, got the review emails from daf, I will try to merge those branches this week
<jordi> carlos: I don't know why, but the breezy template of nano doesn't appear to be current.
<carlos> jordi, the header says that it was generated on 2005-04-12
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: "POT-Creation-Date: 2005-07-06 11:47:56.556271+00:00\n"
<carlos> jordi, perhaps the problem is that the .pot file shiped with nano is not in sync with the code?
<jordi> "POT-Creation-Date: 2005-06-30 13:24-0400\n"
<jordi> this is from the tarball in Debian
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: "POT-Creation-Date: 2005-07-06 11:47:56.556271+00:00\n" - this is from the header of the PO file I downloaded
<carlos> jordi, is it the same we have in breezy?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, from Rosetta?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: yes.
<carlos> then the problem is that the .pot file is outdated
<jordi> that date matches the release date of nano 1.3.8
<jordi> carlos: where, in rosetta or the tarball?
<jordi> it is ok in the tarball
<carlos> jordi, the imported version is 1.3.7-2
<carlos> jordi, so perhaps that's the problem
<jordi> yes, it is.
<jordi> the strings WaterSevenUb is seeing untranslated chanegd between 1.3.7 and 13.8
<carlos> jordi, seems like something is previnting our scripts to import the 1.3.8 version
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, jordi would you file a bug report about it, please?
<carlos> the tarball is there since 2005-07-22 so seems like there is a problem
<jordi> do you have logs?
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: I leave that to you :)
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: yeah, don't worry.
<carlos> jordi, yeah, but it's not easy to find that and I'm a bit busy to look at it atm
<jordi> k
<jordi> done
<WaterSevenUb> jordi: #?
<jordi> hmm. lost it
<jordi> wait a sec
<jordi> #   Bug #1729: nano 1.3.8 isn't imported in Rosetta
<carlos> jordi, thanks
<WaterSevenUb> thx
<bradb> morning
<SteveA> bradb: you know the wiki is back?
<bradb> SteveA: yup, but login doesn't work for me ("Sorry, wrong password")
<SteveA> bradb: use your launchpad password
<bradb> that's what I've always done
<bradb> do i have to use an lp email address now too?
<SteveA> try it
<bradb> oh, apparently i'm BradBollenbach2 now
<bradb> (login with email worked, frighteningly enough)
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, you need to ask stub to sort out BradBollenbach2
* bradb sends email
<SteveA> bradb: you lost your subscribed pages, i think, with the upgrade to 1.3
<bradb> bummer
<bradb> was the upgrade botched?
<SteveA> i have no idea
<salgado> yo SteveA 
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> SteveA, I have the feeling that today you woke up with a special inclination for doing code reviews. (please tell me I'm right. ;)
<SteveA> sure, i can do code reviews
<SteveA> i'm off to the gym in a short while, though.  but, i can do reviews later today.
<salgado> that's great. do you still have my mail about the smallfixes--4 branch?
<SteveA> no idea
<SteveA> i see that jamesh reviewed that a while ago
<SteveA> after so long out of the normal flow of work, at the sprintathon, it's a good idea to send out fresh reminders of what you need from other people
<salgado> I just bounced the mail. maybe you can give a quick look on the lines "@@ -325,13 +349,17 @@ class ValidateEmailView(object):" of the diff (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--smallfixes--4/filtered-diff)
<salgado> just to tell me how evil that hack is, and if I should remove it
<SteveA> well, it looks okay to me
<SteveA> i'd use the variable 'dupe_person_name' instead of 'dupe', and make it email.person.name
<SteveA> because you are not using 'dupe' anywhere else
<salgado> godd point
<SteveA> a comment would help, explaining that the next section of code is going to detect a dupe
<SteveA> and if so, return text that tells the user they can merge accounts
<SteveA> the error message would ideally be given in the page template itself
<salgado> IIRC that's not possible because that method has to handle too many corner cases. to have the messges in the template I'd need to check a lot of possible return values from the method
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> you could have the method set self.is_dupe_email on the view instance
<SteveA> or some other appropriate name
<SteveA> and then simply check that in the template
<SteveA> or, you can have more than one template for the view
<SteveA> include them as ViewPageTemplate attributes
<SteveA> and choose which one you want depending on what case you're dealing with
<SteveA> there are various ways of doing it
<SteveA> maybe the way you have chosen is already the simplest
<SteveA> i can't say, without looking closely at all the code
<salgado> I think the way I choose is simplest than these ones you proposed, but I think it'd be better if I set some attributes in the view class and then move the messages to the template itself
<SteveA> english language: "is simpler"
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> that sounds like a good plan, then
<SteveA> it means that the text is in the page template
<madduck> i have a burning question! was the name "Malone" chosen with any reference to Samuel Beckett?
<Kinnison> Buggsy Malone (I imagine)
<mpt> yes, with one g
<mpt> http://images.google.com/images?q=bugsy%20malone
<mpt> 99 conflicts of code in the files, 99 conflicts of code ... Take one down and merge it around, 98 conflicts of code ...
<Nafallo> haha
<madduck> ha
<madduck> i am not acquainted with Bugsy
<madduck> cute.
<madduck> i read beckett over the weekend and it seems to be appropriate in places too. :)
* mpt wonders why baz resolved is leaving all the .orig and .rej files behind
<kiko> ahoy
<koke> hi!
<koke> can you see https://launchpad.net/people/koke
<koke> I've just merged two accounts and I can't see my personal page
<kiko> salgado, another one :-(
<carlos> kiko, !
<carlos> koke, !
<carlos> confusing, really confusing :-P
<koke> :)
<kiko> heh
<jblack> keybuk: ping
<Keybuk> jblack: yup?
<jblack> Are you rather conversant on which debian guys work on which debian stuff? 
<Keybuk> roughly
<Keybuk> depends on the "stuff"
<jblack> Cool. You know awesome things. :)
<Keybuk> which things?
<jblack> All of them that you could rattle off that could be potentially be usefully revision controlled
<jblack> My goal is to chase down projects that need baz2 goodness, and help them across to it. 
<jblack> Debian's internal stuff is a particularly sweet target, as they talk internally so much.
<Keybuk> what kind of internal stuff?  dak and so-on?
<jblack> Yeah. That and the install utils, anything that could be useful. I would target dpkg, but you're already sold I think. I've already sent an email off to apt. 
<jblack> Basically, any deb project that could be revision controlled. If I get a handful of Deb guys selling it, then they'll sell the rest of debian over for me. (much like is happening with arch/gnome)
<Keybuk> apt would be mdz ;)
<Keybuk> dak would be elmo
<Keybuk> installer stuff is joeyh, who may be a hard convert from svn
<Keybuk> but Kamion and bubulle are big on that team too
<mpt> koke: If you subscribe yourself to https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1314 you'll be notified when the bug is fixed
<jblack> How about the install team? 
<Keybuk> joeyh
<mpt> koke: Actually, make that 131
<mpt> 131
<mpt> 333
<mpt> gah
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1313
* mpt growls at his 3 key
* koke subscribed, thanks
<mpt> Is there any way for a pagetest to say "this text does *not* occur anywhere"?
<bradb-lunch> mpt: it's just python
<bradb-lunch> so foo not in bar works
<bradb-lunch> i don't know of a more readable way to do it
<mpt> "it's just python" doesn't make something substantially easier for me :-)
<mpt> What would be "bar" in this case?
<bradb-lunch> >>> 'foo' not in 'bar'
<bradb-lunch> True
<bradb-lunch> >>> 'foo' not in 'barfoo'
<bradb-lunch> False
<bradb-lunch> so, foo is a variable with a string value in it
<bradb-lunch> and so is bar
<mpt> so foo = print http(r""" ... the rest of the test
<bradb-lunch> no "print" there
<mpt> oh, I see
<mpt>   >>> 'HTTP/1.1 200 OK' in output
<mpt>   True
<mpt>   >>> 'Your subscription to this bounty has been updated' in output
<mpt>   True
<mpt>   >>> 'Foo Bar' in output
<mpt>   False
<bradb-lunch> actually not so terribly unreadable, i guess
<bradb-lunch> the failure messages will be less informative, but then, they're already fully unreadable except by the most determined (and even then...)
<mpt> heh
<mpt> hmm, you have a point there
<mpt> if the test fails I can't tell why
<mpt> but that's true even if I test for anything in the usual ...way...
<mpt> except for 500 errors, I guess
<Kinnison> ciao
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add sampledata for sourcepackage bug list view class testing (patch-2243: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> i/o silver
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<kiko> carlos!
<carlos> kiko, !
<carlos> kiko, I need to leave, do you need anything?
<kiko> carlos, wanted to touch base, are you around later, or only tomorrow?
<carlos> kiko, perhaps I will be around later, but I cannot give you a concrete time
<bradb> SteveA: It seems as though we need a place to put classes that are "content classes" but are not tied to the database (e.g. BugTaskSearchParams is currently in the interfaces namespace :/) Would it be useful to create a canonical.launchpad.app namespace for this purpose?
<kiko> bradb, note that SteveA was the one that suggested placing it in interfaces
<bradb> evil! I created an interface for it and am now looking for a good home for the content class
<kiko> bradb, note also that I have a patch here that moves createTask to IBugTarget as well, though I am not sure I like the general pattern so much here (I'm concerned we're straying from other launchpad patterns)
<kiko> when SteveA is around I'd like a reping
<bradb> sure (i have to leave in about 20 mins for a bit, but maybe he'll be back before then)
<kiko> great
<bradb> right, heading out for a bit, will read scrollback re: SteveA's/others thought on the .app namespace when i get back
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> bradb-bbl: BugTaskSearchParams should be in interfaces
<SteveA> it is like an event
<SteveA> or an exception
<SteveA> it forms part of the contract between an IBugTarget and its user
<SteveA> i don't expect to ever see more than one implementation of BugTaskSearchParams
<stub> Goddammit it is still black outside
* stub curses jet lag
<SteveA> cprov: noted about the meeting
<SteveA> hi stu
<cprov> SteveA: thank you man.
<SteveA> bradb-bbl: don't create an interface for BugTaskSearchParams.
<SteveA> it doesn't need an interface, the same as events and exceptions don't actually need interfaces
<SteveA> it's just extra code to maintain
<kiko-afk> heya stub 
<kiko-afk> heya SteveA 
<kiko-afk> do we have a meeting tomorrow?
<SteveA> sure do
<SteveA> it is in the channel title
<bradb> no interface for BTSP...
<bradb> SteveA: Should the interfaces package contain just interfaces, or should it contain things other than interfaces as well?
<bradb> (like, say, BTSP_
<bradb> )
<SteveA> it already contains things other than interfaces
<SteveA> it already contains things other than Interfaces
<SteveA> basically, it should contain those things required to use "the interface" to the software
<SteveA> these things include:
<SteveA>  - Interfaces
<SteveA>  - events
<SteveA>  - exceptions
<SteveA>  - objects that represent the parameters to methods
<SteveA> so, really, the package should be called 'interface' or perhaps 'api' instead of 'interfaces'.
<SteveA> but, zope3 has stuck with 'interfaces' as a convention.  we're broadly-speaking following what zope3 does.
<bradb> SteveA: IOW, if a class is expected to only ever have one implementation, there should not be an Interface defined for it?
<SteveA> that's one criteria, but it isn't sufficient
<bradb> does the apidoc tool generate docs specifically for things that inherit from Interface?
<SteveA> you can say: if a class is expected to only ever have one implementation, then you may consider not defining an interface for it.  There are, however, other good reasons to define interfaces for many things.
<SteveA> in launchpad, we don't need to define interfaces for: interfaces (they already exist), events, exceptions, parameter objects.  Sometimes, the zope3 infrastructure makes things more convenient when we define an interface, for example for events or exceptions in some cases.
<SteveA> but, this is arguably a shortcoming in zope3, rather than a best practice.
<SteveA> apidoc understands interfaces (things that provide IInterface)
<SteveA> and apidoc understands a lot of other things besides
<SteveA> i must go to bed now -- trying to curtail the jetlag.
<SteveA> before i go
<SteveA> another way to look at the question of "where should BugTaskSearchParams go" is to consider what it is for
<SteveA> it is part of the glue between browser code, or other application code, and database code
<SteveA> you can think of the stuff in 'interfaces' as the glue
<bradb> it's an object used to talk to the database code.
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> it isn't database code
<bradb> not necessarily limited to browser -> db interaction
<SteveA> nor is it application code as such
<SteveA> it is glue
<SteveA> that's why i said above "between browser code, or other application code"
<bradb> right right
<SteveA> dbschema stuff should really be in 'interfaces' too, but i'm not going to make that change just yet.
<SteveA> for one thing, there are name collissions between dbschema classes and database classes
<SteveA> for another thing, it is good to be able to clearly see what is a dbschema when it is used in code
<bradb> it is indeed
<SteveA> so, this needs some thought, and some new ideas
<bradb> i wonder if BTSP belongs in searchbuilder then?
<SteveA> i'll probably move it into canonical/launchpad/dbschema.py as a first step, though
<bradb> or does the searchbuilder stuff belong in interfaces?
<SteveA> it belongs with the interface that defines the operation it is used in
<SteveA> that interface is IBugTarget, right?
<bradb> or IBugTaskSet, i believe
<bradb> yes, IBugTaskSet as well
<SteveA> so, it belongs right next to IBugTarget or IBugTaskSet
<SteveA> i see what you mean about searchbuilder, though
<SteveA> where is that at the moment?
<bradb> canonical/launchpad/searchbuilder.pt
<bradb> .py, even
<SteveA> so, i guess it could go there.  but, i seems a bit odd to me.  i wonder what others think.
<bradb> I'd happily get rid of searchbuilder entireliy
<bradb> NULL could simply be None
<SteveA> well, one thing at a time
<SteveA> i'm off to sleep.
<SteveA> see you tomorrow -- launchpad meeting, btw
<bradb> ok, i'll roll back the iface definition for BTSP, thanks. see you tomorrow morning.
<bradb> kiko: so, there you go, i guess BugTaskSearchParams does belong in interfaces then because 1. it's part of the launchpad API and 2. we don't expect to have another implementation for it.
<bradb> there might be other reasons as well, but those were the two that i gathered to be the most important from talking to SteveA 
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> bradb, do you think that doing IBugTarget.createTask is a good thing?
<kiko> I have it done in my local tree but am still unsure
<bradb> kiko: no, but i also don't think .searchTasks is particularly useful either. my thinking might be entirely wrong though.
<bradb> kiko: do you think createTask is a good thing?
<bradb> (or, put slightly differently, why are you unsure?)
<kiko> well
<kiko> searchTasks is useful if you want to do generic queries independent on what target it is
<bradb> right, unless they evolve to have different params (like createTask)
<bradb> at which point the value of IBugTarget's current API would seem to diminish
<kiko> different params?
<kiko> in what sense, bradb?
<bradb> actually, they already do have different search params
<kiko> really?
<bradb> e.g. you wouldn't search for a specific sourcepackagename in an upstream
<bradb> or bp name
<kiko> good point
<kiko> those are the only ones, right?
<bradb> distrorelease
<kiko> we could use params inheritance :-)
* bradb watches a mental movie of the sab hearing that news
<bradb> :P
<bradb> productseries
<bradb> productrelease
<bradb> etc.
<kiko> it's unfortunate -- I think the proper design would be to use a hierarchy of adapters (BaseTaskCollection and ProductTaskCollection, for instance) but it's not my call
<kiko> and you'd adapt product to ITaskCollection
<kiko> but that's subsets, isn't it?
<bradb> i was just going to say...
<bradb> :)
<jblack> stevea: ping
<bradb> i would agree that it's not as evil as it sounds though
<jblack> nah. he's sleeping
<kiko> it solves the problem better than a params instance
* jblack stands in line behind bradb for kiko
<kiko> but let's let sleeping dogs lie
<bradb> kiko knokws how to multi-task
<bradb> :P
<bradb> kiko: right
<kiko> createTask() however does clean up some pretty gnarly if/elsing in one callsite
<jblack> 17:44 < madduck> jblack: ok. lemme top off the night by telling you something
<jblack>                  about me, and why i am even here...
<jblack> 17:44 < madduck> i may well switch my phd field to workflow and productivity
<jblack>                  management
<jblack> 17:46 < madduck> so one of my first goals would be to improve the way teams
<jblack>                  work on packages, and how to support multiple distros from a
<jblack>                  single source
<kiko> it appears that the pattern of the callsite not knowing what sort of target it has in its hand may not be that common
<jblack> 17:46 < madduck> jblack: i'll be watching ubuntu, but i want to concentrate on
<jblack>                  debian
<jblack> (I didn't paste every line of his)
<kiko> jblack, the best place for him to work is launchpad
<bradb> kiko: interesting observation.
<jblack> Basically, a guy is doing his phd on workflow analysis, wants to study the relationship between patchflow between distros.
<kiko> observing relationships inside hct
<kiko> (provided sourcerer is observing these distros)
<jblack> He's talked to Mark at least once, has heard of hct. Seems like a good guy to tell more about.
<kiko> yeah
<Burgundavia> how do I assign a bug to someone now?
<jblack> Imagine... launchpad being a thesis. 
<bradb> Burgundavia: what screen are you looking at?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1735
<bradb> hey! what happened to the assign link!?
<bradb> kiko: ^^ any idea?
<kiko> Burgundavia, bradb: it's now edit/view a task.
<bradb> i guess it was squished in favour of [edit] ?
<kiko> yes
<Burgundavia> oh there, ok
<bradb> the 1.0 announcement will include a link to the FAQ, question #1 being "How do I assign a bug?" :)
<bradb> which should reduce the number of times that question has to be answered by about 10%
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> the edit link is a lot more sane than clicking the whole line
<Burgundavia> I just didn't see it
<bradb> that's our fault
<bradb> but...that's likely how it'll work for 1.0 as well
<kiko> we could add an icon as mpt has suggested in the past
<bradb> given that the only clickable link in that row now (AFAIK) is the edit/view link, an icon could be a good way of drawing it out more
<mpt> I could do that tomorrow
<bradb> sounds good
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  Update production-1.27 config (patch-104: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Burgundavia> it would be nice at the bug page to link to the main gnome-screensaver page with trranslations, bugs, etc.
<mpt> That will happen automatically when
#launchpad 2005-08-16
<mpt> (1) bradb makes the bug page context-specific, and 
<mpt> (1) SteveA implements LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation so that the link to "gnome-screensaver" at the top is obvious instead of being stuff that people try to ignore because it's broken ~30 percent of the time
<mpt> or (2), even
<mpt> bradb: The existence of a FAQ generally means a fault in the design.
<bradb> mpt: yup
<Burgundavia> cool
<kiko> stub!
<bradb> mpt: we're going full steam ahead into an impossible to discover how-to-assign-a-bug page, but sabdfl has accepted that for now
<kiko> rock on!
<kiko> mpt, bradb: this problem may be alleviated when we have context-specific bug pages.
<Burgundavia> the icon will make it better
<bradb> kiko: right
<kiko> we may convince the sab to eventually make the context-specific task more prominent or its data flickr-editable at some point
<mpt> bradb: Can you insert some magic so that from the tasks-headline-whatsit I can get the task's priority?
<kiko> mpt, task/priority?
<mpt> bradb: e.g. tal:condition="task/priority/high"
<kiko> oh
<kiko> that's trickier
<bradb> hmm
<bradb> mpt: can it be solved by a more generic "task/priority/fmt:somehow"?
<bradb> rather than a bunch of conditions in ZPT?
<mpt> that's probably preferable
<bradb> mpt: can you file a bug describing what you want and assign it to me?
<mpt> ok
<bradb> thanks
<kiko> mpt, what are you trying to do?
<mpt> Make the icon meaningful
<kiko> there is an icon?
<kiko> priority isn't listed in tasks-headline
<kiko> interesting
<mpt> bug-high.png, bug-medium.png, bug-low.png
<bradb> right, i recently removed priority, which the sab strongly supported
<bradb> of course, in the face of the severity vs. priority flamewar, there's bound to be people that think that's crazy to do
<kiko> I see that priority makes sense when comparing bugs, not when viewing individual ones
<kiko> it's marginally useful to see different priorities between tasks of a same bug, though
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-76)
<stub> eh?
<bradb> she's trying on the bikini now...the moment of truth...
<bradb> kiko: marginally perhaps, yeah
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Performance improvement for browse.c: don't use arch_last_revision (patch-62: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<mpt> Neither of them are useful as long as they're being set to some default value when reporting a bug, though
<stub> Bah - sound is dead. Will need to reboot soon..
<kiko> mpt, agreed.
<kiko> stub, made it back in one piece?
<stub> kiko: Barely. Erupting from both ends on a plane is not fun.
<mpt> Sound is dead at 46, truly an American icon
<kiko> stub, how did you get sick?
<kiko> I thought you were okay on friday
<kiko> bradb, can you make the mail wrap less (only wrap at 82 chars or so)?
<stub> kiko: If it is food poisoning, I suspect the Pizza Hut pizza at Sao Paulo airport (although Spiv ate it too and was fine).
<kiko> stub, pizza hut in that airport is usually okay
<stub> mail should wrap at < 80 characters or text mode people will bitch (well.. they used to... only those Mutt ludites left now I guess)
<spiv> I think I'm usually pretty resilient against food poisoning.  Mary has gotten sick when I haven't, for instance.
<carlos> the Canonical/Ubuntu conference curse....
<kiko> stub, hmmm, well, at the moment we wrap at 72 chars and that's wrapping too much (quoted text looks freaky). maybe 80 will be okay
<stub> That is about standard, so it can be quoted a few times and still look fine
<stub> (can we just not wrap the emails in question and let the client do it? Or will that look wonkier?
<bradb> whoa, the bikini was a SMASHING SUCCESS
<bradb> eh, i thought i was wrapping it at 80 already. /me goes to check.
<bradb> yep, it appears to already be wrapping at 80.
<kiko> bradb, why is it mangling my email responses :-(
<kiko> mpt even filed a bug today
<kiko> bradb, woot!
<spiv> bradb: I knew it would suit you ;)
<bradb> heheh
<bradb> vive les montralaises
<mpt> kiko: Why aren't we using format=flowed?
* bradb looks for that bugmail
<mpt> ok, pagetests passed, PQM notified, I'm outta here
<bradb> kiko: where's the bug about the wrapping problem?
<bradb> i found nothing limiting to "wrap" in mutt
<mpt> The bug I reported was about something that got wrapped at about 20 characters, not 72 or 80
<bradb> what bug?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Remove broken milestones breaking db patch (patch-2244: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<bradb> (Pdb) release.name
<bradb> u'sarge'
<bradb> (Pdb) myrelease.name
<bradb> u'sarge'
<bradb> (Pdb) release is not myrelease
<bradb> True
<bradb> :/
<bradb> spiv: shouldn't the last bit be False?
<spiv> Different distros maybe?
<spiv> Well, what's release.id and myrelease.id, and type(release) and type(myrelease)?
<bradb> nope, i don't even think they can be (AFAIK, dr name is globally unique0
<bradb> (Pdb) type(release), type(myrelease)
<bradb> (<type 'zope.security._proxy._Proxy'>, <type 'zope.security._proxy._Proxy'>)
<bradb> that's why, i guess
<bradb> !@*#!&
<spiv> Ah.
<bradb> i guess i have to use .id and ==/!=
<spiv> Yeah.
<bradb> thanks for the debugging help. /me goes to get dinner. will try to be back later to finish the sp bug listing.
<kiko> bradb-bbl, mpt: I sent mail about the wrapping issue
<WaterSevenUb> where are located all the PO files in rosetta? can we get them via FTP or something? download them all for a specific language?
<kiko> just visit the page for the template and download
<WaterSevenUb> kiko: I want.... all the templates :) 
<WaterSevenUb> kiko: the idea was if I can't make a search for strings in Rosetta I could do it locally :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add architecture icon; fix bug 1712 (GPG key interface confusing) (patch-2245: mpt@canonical.com)
<kiko> I see
<stub> There are no pofiles in rosetta, just database tables. Many features of Rosetta would be impossible if it worked directly on the pofiles. The pofiles are generated on demand, and we don't have a place where you could download, for example 'all pofiles for all products and all sourcepackages and all distributions and all distribution releases as of yesterday'. I'm not sure if we could.
<kiko> we could but it would be a major performance drag
<WaterSevenUb> aah, I understand... the only solution possible was to generate temporary packages available via FTP with the requested contents, which would be deleted after a while... for example....
<WaterSevenUb> anyway, never mind :) thanks anyway.
<stub> Yup. We have to generate a snapshot when Ubuntu or a derivative is being released, but it takes a while ;)
<WaterSevenUb> stub: what happens to the templates that are not fully translated? Let us say... 99%... and other.... 40%.
<WaterSevenUb> zzz
<carlos> morning
<nakeee> carlos: is there someone working on the rosetta bidi bug?
<nakeee> carlos: is there anyway I can contribute to make it's solution faster?
<carlos> nakeee, The main issue is that we need to check that it does not break anything and adapt our database to flag the languages that need that kind of fix
<carlos> nakeee, If you know about extra information about it (other than the link to the HTML standard), that would help us a bit
<carlos> nakeee, anyway, we are moving to a bug fixing phase so I think we will fix it soon
<nakeee> well I can tell you hebrew and arabic needs it:)
<jamesh> check what GTK does to pick the global text direction
<carlos> jamesh, do you mean to get that list?
<jamesh> check if the GTK po file translates "default:LTR" to "default:RTL"
<jamesh> that'll give a starting point of languages that use RTL as the global direction
<jamesh> or is this related to something else?
<carlos> good idea
<carlos> jamesh, no, it's just that
<jamesh> doing a quick grep, I see ar, az_IR, fa, he and yi
<jamesh> but GTK doesn't have translations for every language Rosetta knows about
<carlos> jamesh, it should not be a problem, people can just ask us to activate it
<nakeee> btw I think the bug severity is higher than just normal since rosetta is hardly usable for mixed bidi sentances
<nakeee> and you see a lot of them when you translate arabic/hebrew:)
<jamesh> carlos: do we set the lang attribute on the text boxes?
<carlos> jamesh, no, that's what nakeee is asking for
<carlos> jamesh, and what this bug is about
<jamesh> carlos: he was asking about setting dir="RTL" where appropriate
<carlos> jamesh, oh, is there a lang="" attribute?
<carlos> I thought you were talking about dir...
<jamesh> carlos: I mean like lang="en-AU"
<carlos> jamesh, I have only see the lang attribute globally to the page but not per text box....
<jamesh> if your web browser contained a spell checker, it'd be pretty cool if it could pick the right dictionary when spell checking the text box ...
<jamesh> carlos: it is valid on any element
<jamesh> (same as dir)
<jamesh> carlos: it'd be worth setting lang="..." for the "similar language" translations too
<jamesh> for CJK languages, it could help the web browser pick the appropriate font
<carlos> jamesh, didn't know about it
<carlos> jamesh, and wouldn't the browser choose the right input based on that field
<jamesh> carlos: I don't know
<jamesh> that would require some testing
<carlos> instead of being us who set it
<carlos> nakeee, could you try it?
<carlos> if that works the fix is easier
<jamesh> doesn't seem that lang="he" alone will give you RTL entry
<jamesh> carlos: also, the example of dir="" use in the HTML spec reads as follows:
<jamesh> <Q lang="he" dir="rtl">...a Hebrew quotation...</Q>
<jamesh> indicating that both are required
<jamesh> (or at least recommended)
<jamesh> also: "User agents must not use the lang attribute to determine text directionality."
<nakeee> carlos: it doesn't
<nakeee> yea what jamesh said:)
<nakeee> sorry was away chasing kids:)
<SteveA> hi everyone
<carlos> SteveA, morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> how's it going?
<SteveA> jordi: will you be able to come to the launchpad meeting, in a few hours?
<carlos> SteveA, fine, thanks
<carlos> and you?
<SteveA> ver fine
<SteveA> very fine
<SteveA> except the typing ;-)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> how can I represent an octal number in python?
<carlos> ok, found
<Kinnison> hey stub
<stub> yo
<Kinnison> stub: have you had a chance to glance an eye over the rework patch I mentioned yesterday?
<stub> Kinnison: patch?
<Kinnison> stub: I asked you to cast an eye over daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--desktop/launchpad--rework-package-db--0
<jordi> SteveA: I'm afraid I'm busy.
<jordi> I can try, but I can't say
<SteveA> jordi: if you can't make it, then give me your Three Sentences
<WaterSevenUb> hey... what will be the criteria for translations in Rosetta that are, let us say, done up to 99% and other only up to 20%? both will be used?
<jordi> SteveA: gimme 5m
<SteveA> jordi: sure, any time before the meeting.  
<SteveA> jordi: the three sentences are, one line each: DONE: (what you did over the course of the last week), TODO: (what you intend to do over the next week), BLOCKED: (anything that is stopping you from working effectively)
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: yes?
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--ongoing-20050801--0/filtered-diff
<SteveA> so, it looks like it is merged, but the pending reviews page doesn't know that
<jamesh> SteveA: the patch level is "base-0"
<jamesh> there are no changes on that branch
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--smallfixes-20050721--0/filtered-diff
<SteveA> that one is on patch-36
<SteveA> also, both of these are in the 'needs-reply' section of the page
<SteveA> but, the tag on PendingReviews says 'needs-review'
<jamesh> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--smallfixes-20050721--0 is listed twice (once in Andrew's queue and once in yours)
<jamesh> the non filtered diff shows two patch logs added (patch-35 and patch-36)
<jamesh> each of which are rocketfuel merges
<SteveA> aha.  maybe you can add a "parsing errors" section to the page
<SteveA> to say things like "this appears twice" or "unrecognised status tag"
<jamesh> I put "unrecognised status tag" in an "unknown" section below all the others
<SteveA> ok
<stub> Kinnison: I've not had to drop constraints like that before to do table renames. I normally rename the table and then rename constraints afterwards.
<jamesh> but don't currently check for "this appears twice", since it is occasionally okay to appear twice (e.g. once in stub's queue and once elsewhere)
<stub> Kinnison: In particular, renaming the primary key sequence and resetting the DEFAULT on the id column, adding duplicates of the constraints with new names, and finally dropping the old constraints.
<SteveA> jamesh: okay
<stub> (But if it does the Job, no need to refactor)
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm, yes, I haven't renamed the id sequences
<carlos> stub, what's the status of the migration scripts? did they work?
<stub> carlos: still running
<stub> Kinnison: You can also use ALTER TABLE to rename indexes rather than dropping and recreating them in many cases (but again, if it is working no need to refactor)
<carlos> stub, both? or you are testing only one of them?
<stub> carlos: 1.89 million rows scanned out of 5.5 million with the fuzzy flag one (I tweaked it to give meaningful status). And on production, we currently have over 10 million of them.... (we havn't synced the production db to staging for about a week)
<stub> carlos: Havn't run the whitespace one yet
<stub> carlos: So the fuzzy one has a day or so to run
<stub> This is on staging of course - I need the results confirmed there before attacking the production data.
<Kinnison> back in a bit
* Kinnison -> out
<Kinnison> SteveA: I should be at the meeting unless my head explodes
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> keep clear of those Scanners
<carlos> stub, wow
<carlos> so no language packs until next week, ok
<stub> Kinnison: non UNIQUE index names should end in _idx rather than _key. I expect we might want some UNIQUE constraints (possibly replacing an existing index or three on the way), for example, ensuring that a binary package does not get published twice in the same distroarchrelease
<stub> carlos: fwiw, it looks like almost all rows are being updated
<carlos> stub, yeah, I will change it before the production run to optimize it
<carlos> so if it's the same, we don't do the db update
<carlos> that should speed it a bit
<jordi> SteveA:
<stub> carlos: I suspect SQLObject does that for us
<carlos> stub, hmmm, ok, then I don't need to change the code...
<stub> (but my output doesn't tell me that, so I can't see what percentage are actually being written)
<jordi> DONE: reading rosetta-users, doing my first replies (after triple-checking with carlos ;), going over Rosetta, finding & filing bugs, basically getting comfortable with the interface; writing FAQ entries, etc.
<carlos> stub, only breezy imports should be changing, and that's easy to check
<jordi> TODO: start going through the import requests queue as soon as we're ready for that, continue writing FAQs from IRC/mailing list
<carlos> stub, the problem is that if staging db is not in sync with production, the broken situation is not there as it came with latest breezy imports
<carlos> so, anyway, the statistics would not be useful on staging
<jordi> BLOCKED: some "No permissions" bugs in rosetta prevent me from editing series. Other similar bugs will probably be found as I try to do other operations.
<stub> carlos: So I need to resync with production to verify the script does what is intended?
<jordi> so, until a new production upgrade happens, some things I can't do as a Rosetta Expert.
<jordi> SteveA: I think that's about it.
<carlos> stub, is easier to check it that way, yes, because looking at breezy statistics you can see if the problem was fixed or not
<carlos> stub, the code changes as the fuzzy strings are showed as updated from Rosetta, after fixing the database, they will be back to the usual "green" colour instead of purple
<SteveA> thanks jordi
* morgs is back from trying to sell his KIA
* morgs weeps at how much an extremely unreliable korean vehicle can devalue in a single year
<SteveA> T MINUS 8 MINUTES
<SteveA> take a workrave now if you need to
<SteveA>  /msg me any items for the meeting
<Kinnison> stub: those will be interesting constraints on the publishing tables
<Kinnison> stub: and as for names, I stuck with the names they had before. If you can tell me which you want renaming to _idx I can add those changes in when I do the sequence later today
<stub> Kinnison: The constraints are just a thought - we need to describe them in english first. Rename all the _key indexes to _idx, since they are not UNIQUE
<jblack> morning
<Kinnison> okay
<spiv> Meeting time...
<SteveA> indeed
<SteveA> MEETING STARTS
<SteveA> who's here today?
<bradb> me
<jblack> me
<stub> yer
* Kinnison waves
* carlos is here
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> salgado: say "me"
<kiko> it is TIME
<BjornT_> me
<morgs> me
<salgado> me
<spiv> me
<SteveA> i'll deliver apologies from:
<SteveA>  - lifeless (vacation)
<SteveA>  - keybuk (vacation)
<SteveA>  - ddaa (vacation)
<SteveA>  - daf (unwell)
<SteveA>  - stub (unwell, but seems to be still here nonetheless)
<SteveA>  - jordi
<SteveA>  - cprov
<SteveA>  - debonzi (university)
<jblack> wow. Thats a lot
<SteveA> it's that time of year
<SteveA> let's have an agenda
<kiko> I apologize for the sab
<kiko> he's lost in the middle of porto alegre somewhere
<kiko> mpt has a slow computer
<SteveA> kiko: he's like, not on the launchpad team any more ;-)
<mpt> Yeah, it's running Ubuntu
<SteveA> mpt: say "here"
<mpt> here!!!!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<SteveA>  - flu like symptoms...
<SteveA>  - vacations: lifeless, stevea
<SteveA>  - next dogfood / database update
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that was the first two items
<kiko> I'm behind on activity reports, will reset on monday
<kiko> (I need to travel tomorrow to help mark out)
<mpt> I'm behind, I'll catch up today-ish
* carlos is missing yesterday's report, doing it atm...
<SteveA> activity reports: who's the dude, and who's gonna take that gun, and put it up (etc.) click!
<jamesh> I'm behind.  Need to send ones for the time since the sprint
<salgado> IIRC, I'm up to date
<jblack> click
<morgs> dude
* SteveA is behind, needs to send ones for tuesday and wednesday
<bradb> I'm one day behind, but I'll definitely be sending both today.
<stub> up
<spiv> I'm up to date since Brazil (although I think I may have a couple missing from just before Brazil).
* BjornT_ is behind. will send them today, though
<SteveA> okay, people who are behind, make sure you start by sending TODAY's
* Kinnison is up to date
<SteveA> it is more important to start freshly today, rather than worrying about the time since the sprint
<SteveA> i mean, send them too if you have them.  but, make a fresh start for yourself today
<SteveA> spiv: you had an item about flu-like symptoms
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> As you probably all know now, I arrived in Brazil with chicken pox.
<spiv> It's not much fun to get as an adult.
<spiv> Incubation time is 2-3 weeks... so if you get flu-like symptoms this week or next, see a doctor.
<spiv> Apparently if you get anti-virals early, it will be much less severe.
<spiv> Enjoy ;)
<SteveA> flu-like is what?  fever, feeling crap, ... ?
<spiv> Fever, headaches, aches, tired, general crapness.
<jamesh> and some people get it twice
<jblack> speaking of flus, did anybody figure out what a lot of people came down with after the whitewater trip? 
<jblack> possibly whatever jamesh had a couple days prior?
<SteveA> no idea, but scott had something with him when he arrived
<mpt> I came down with a  soggy passport
<SteveA> so, general crap sort throat virus thing
<jamesh> jblack: I think what I had was related to the yellow fever vaccination
<jamesh> it was pretty much gone in 24 hours
<SteveA> if you get ill with something, tell me, kiko, rob as appropriate, and also mail claire if you're going to be off work.
<SteveA> next item
<SteveA>  - vacations: lifeless, stevea
<SteveA> so, rob is on vacation this week and next week
<SteveA> i'm going to be on vacation, and away from email, next week and the first half of the week afterwards 
<SteveA> dates are on the StaffCalendar page
<Kinnison> I'll be away tomorrow afternoon, but will pick it up
<kiko> I'll be away tomorrow (apologies for the short notice)
<SteveA> kiko will be running the show, with help from stu while i'm away
<kiko> aham
<SteveA> was that "amen" ?
<SteveA> where's the canonical wiki? seems really slow to me...
<spiv> It was there 10 min ago, it's slow for me now...
<SteveA> everyone, please read https://wiki.canonical.com/TimekeepingPolicies
<SteveA> this is the company policy on things like taking leave, day-swapping, and such things.
<SteveA> Kinnison: so, if you want to swap half of tomorrow around, you need to talk with me or kiko to arrange it, after this meeting.
<kiko> SteveA, remind me, did we complete satisfactorily the wiki transition?
<Kinnison> SteveA: righty
<SteveA> kiko: from .br to .com ?
<mpt> kiko: No, all the old changes are unattributed, and all subscriptions were lost
<jamesh> kiko: it seems to be working okay, and has updated content
<SteveA> kiko: salgado puloaded the whole wiki, software and data, to elmo.  elmo put the data there, and maybe your scripts too.
<jamesh> mpt: that's the account changover issue
<mpt> So if you were subscribed to PendingReviews (for example), go resubscribe :-)
<SteveA> kiko: can you check with elmo that things are as you need them?
<jamesh> separate accounts for moin auth and launchpad auth
<SteveA> kiko: also, we need to add a Copyright and trademark footer to the wiki.
<kiko> so we do
<SteveA> any more points on the subject of vacations?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  - next dogfood / database update
<SteveA> Kinnison: dogfood?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Hi, I've been doing dogfood pretty much on-demand these past few weeks
<Kinnison> the last update was a couple of days ago
<Kinnison> If people want a dogfood update, prod me
<SteveA> stub: production?
<stub> Tuesday, tagged from today unless anyone bitches otherwise
<SteveA> what's happening with that gina run?
<stub> Gina is blocked on GPG key suckage tool, which is blocked on lifeless getting back from holiday (unless someone else takes it on)
<jamesh> GPG key suckage tool?
<stub> Staging Gina runs should be happier when the staging server gets more disk
<SteveA> it works out things about duplicate people based on gpg things
* SteveA waves hands a bit
<SteveA> stub: when is staging getting more disk?
<jamesh> okay
<stub> SteveA: elmo is on it I believe. I havn't asked him for an ETA yet.
<SteveA> jamesh: do you think you could finish this tool for lifeless?
<kiko> jamesh, could you pick up the GPG suckage?
* SteveA high-fives kiko
<kiko> we roxor
<SteveA> stub: is it on the sysadmin requests page?
<jamesh> SteveA: has it been started?
<SteveA> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> (i.e. where is the code?)
<SteveA> lifeless was hacking on it in the evenings in brazil
<SteveA> i'll mail him about it
<stub> not yet
<SteveA> and cc jamesh and kiko
<uws> Is launchpad accessible for any OSS project? even the small almost-personal ones?
<SteveA> uws: sure.
<jblack> uws: Yes.
<kiko> uws, do it!
<mpt> Yes, I started one that didn't even have any code until three days later
<uws> heh
<SteveA> mpt: slacker! ;-)
<jamesh> Okay, I'll take a look.  I suppose I can ask Kinnison or someone else if I run into areas of GPG I don't know enough about
* mpt cowers
<SteveA> thanks jamesh
<SteveA> okay, let's talk about code reviews.
<SteveA> any urgent ones that are outstanding?
<salgado> SteveA, yes, the one I pointed out yesterday to you (smallfixes--4), and my person-edit branch
<kiko> jamesh, it should be pretty easy; you have a good eye for security or privacy problems, and I think you'll find it fun
<SteveA> uws: for some context, the development team are having a team meeting at the moment, for the next 15 mins or so.  you're most welcome to stick around.
<SteveA> salgado: i'm doing that right now
<morgs> SteveA: I have two branches in your queue from like before the sprint
<SteveA> morgs: can you unconflict them please
<morgs> SteveA, OK, will do
<SteveA> fine.  i'm only here today and tomorrow, so do it soon
<carlos> SteveA, I suppose that the code reviews will be done anyway next week, right?
<SteveA> andrew, james, salgado and bjorn will still be doing reviews
<carlos> ok
<kiko> I can do some too
<kiko> so assign to me if you want to be thrashed
<SteveA> show no mercy, dude
<jamesh> carlos: reviews should get back to normal now the wiki is back
<SteveA> anything else pressing that we all need to discuss?
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, I got a review answer yesterday
<kiko> SteveA, let's talk about freenode? perhaps bzr?
<SteveA> okay.  go for the freenode topic.
<kiko> does anyone have a working relationship with lilo? 
<uws> SteveA: (ok)
<kiko> we're looking into considering launchpad integration for freenode users and groups
<jblack> I used to talk to him off and on, but that was years ago (prior to him pissing people off with the advertising thing)
<carlos> kiko, no, using grub atm :-P
<kiko> does anyone have an opinion?
* kiko kicks carlos 
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> stub?
<kiko> freenode has a project to move their user and group registrations to a registry
<mpt> Does that mean we'd all have to register on Freenode?
<stub> eh?
<jblack> he's a nice guy, approachable, always amendable to solutions that involve getting the network cash.
<Kinnison> apparently noone in canonical has a serious relationship with freenode
<mpt> amenable
<SteveA> i've chatted with him more recently than jblack.  not deeply though.  and not all that recently.
<stub> IRC is soo 90's
<Nafallo> kiko: of I'm not mistaken Seveas should solve that for Ubuntu. not sure if it was last CC or the one before that.
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GetOffFreenodeSpec
<kiko> Nafallo, seveas?
<Nafallo> that the decision was made that is.
<jblack> mpt: Apparently they're both words that are quite similiar. :)
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'll explain
<Nafallo> kiko: yea. that's his nick. can't remember realname ;-)
<kiko> freenode are looking to have a registry-like service
<mpt> jblack: As opposed to one of them being quite similar, and the other not :-)
<kiko> they basically need groups and users
<kiko> our FOAF registry (and the authserver with caching?) would suit them quite well
<jamesh> kiko: whois says Seveas is Dennis Kaarsemaker
<SteveA> and the launchpad and freenode user communities have a degree of overlap
<kiko> right
<jblack> Ok. He's open to ideas. :P
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> someone called?
<kiko> freenode, while 90s-IRC-technology, has a lot of users
<SteveA> using launchpad could give freenode better infrastructure, a nice groups admin ui, with minimal development required by freenode people
<stub> kiko: I don't see why authserver would be needed for freenode, because we won't be letting passwords fly around in cleartext or people use their launchpad password to authenticate with Nickserv
<SteveA> and the same API could be used for other irc networks too
<SteveA> stub: we can store nickserv passwords separately, if that were part of the integration
<kiko> stub, good point
<Seveas> Nafallo, you are correct, but it's in the hands of sabdfl now -- freenode wants to have an official contact too for the starting up phase
<jamesh> or use salted SHA1 hashes :)
<Seveas> and lilo explictely requested a contact form from sabdfl
<Nafallo> Seveas: ah, oki :-)
<kiko> that should be doable, Seveas 
<mpt> I haven't seen anyone mention a reason for doing this
<kiko> I wonder if lilo and mark could get on the phone
<mpt> Is there money involved?
<Seveas> kiko, I've contacted mark about it already
<Seveas> mpt, no
<Seveas> mpt, details: wiki.ubuntu.com/FreenodeRegistrationSpec
<kiko> Seveas, well, mark is interested in the freenode/launchpad integration
<SteveA> mpt: by "this" do you mean, canonical / ubuntu registering with freenode as an "official organisation"
<Seveas> launchpad <--> freenode integration would rock though :)
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's the tune
<Seveas> but for now freenode registration means a lot of manual work
<mpt> I was just wondering whether it would make logging in more or less complicated for Launchpad, Freenode, or both
* mpt reads the spec
<Seveas> mpt, the spec is mainly about the social details - no technicalities
<SteveA> mpt: a freenode <-> launchpad integration should make logging in and maintaining your nickname password and the groups you're a member of, easier
<kiko> exactly
* spiv watches the clock
<SteveA> mpt: because you could do it either on irc, or on the web in launchpad
<SteveA> thanks spiv 
<kiko> and get people hooked to launchpad too
<kiko> anyway
<Seveas> there are no technicaluties yet, all changes in freenode registration require manual work now
<kiko> thanks guys
<SteveA> kiko: moving on?
<kiko> yes please
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> quick note about bzr and python
<SteveA> there's been some discussion on python-dev about moving python from cvs to something better
<stub> technically, I can't see how integration woud make authentication to freenode easier (there my be other benefits, but I don't see that being one of them)
<SteveA> bzr has been mentioned by GvR and Frederik Lundh, and Guido mailed me personally, following up my talk at Europython on bazaar
<jamesh> stub: it might make user management easier
<SteveA> i spoke with martin poole on the phone yesterday about this, and martin and i are going to put together some materials for discussion on python-dev to show how we use bazaar on launchpad, and where the whole baz thing is going.
<SteveA> jblack: if you're around today and tomorrow, i could use some help from you on this too
<jblack> Yeah, I'll be here
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> expect to hear more about this next week and onwards.
<SteveA> it will be very exciting if the python project uses bzr.
<kiko> yeah, it will rock
<SteveA> okay, our time is almost up
<SteveA> three sentences.  rock my world.
<spiv> DONE: (since Brazil) caught up on mail, some reviews, EnumCol+DEFAULT (bug 1659)
<spiv> TODO: reviews, plan my upcoming work, TeamsInAuthserver (TeamLogin/SupermirrorFilesystem prereq), get 100% over chicken pox.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.  (chicken pox didn't affect my sinuses at all ;)
<mpt> DONE: Icons, specifications, minor bugfixes
<mpt> TODO: Bugfixes, Rosetta cleanup
<mpt> BLOCKED: various infrastructure magic from SteveA
<SteveA> jordi: DONE: reading rosetta-users, doing my first replies (after triple-checking with carlos ;), going over Rosetta, finding & filing bugs, basically getting comfortable with the interface; writing FAQ entries, etc.
<SteveA> jordi: TODO: start going through the import requests queue as soon as we're ready for that, continue writing FAQs from IRC/mailing list
<SteveA> jordi: BLOCKED: some "No permissions" bugs in rosetta prevent me from editing series. Other similar bugs will probably be found as I try to do other operations.
<salgado> DONE: Split the old person/+edit page in smaller and simple ones, started discussions (including the spec) about ShipItNG, lots of random fixes, started the second round of basic voting (which will finish implementing the spec)
<salgado> TODO: BasicVoting, ShipItNG, random bug fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: None
<carlos> DONE: production bug fixes, language packs, Jordi "welcome pack", specs
<carlos> TODO: Language packs (mozilla and OO.org support), bug fixes, merge daf's branches
<carlos> BLOCKED: Nothing
<SteveA> cprov: DONE: Minor arrangements at BuildFarm (storing logtails and treating
<SteveA> cprov: failures)
<SteveA> cprov: TODO: BuildFarm UI (partially working, action are compromised yet)
<SteveA> cprov: BLOCKED: MPT finishing AutoBuildUserInterface spec
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews (not many), work on calendar UI improvements and CalendarAggregation
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, CalendarAggregation, browser interfaces move, "GPG suckage tool"
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Implemented distro release targeting (in reviewer queue). About 60% of the way through SP bug listing implementation (just finishing up view tests). Attained serious brownie points from bikini; the gift that truly keeps on giving.
<bradb> TODO: Finish SP bug listing, respond to bug task assignee widget review. Nag SteveA about page titles, and where we're at with what Malone needs for menus (as per discussion in .br.) Nag salgado about code review. Maybe work on the DR CVE report or the DR bug listing.
<bradb> BLOCKED: Nothing.
<Kinnison> DONE: Recover from sprint, work on database rework for packages
<Kinnison> TODO: Finish DB rework, get back to publisher etc
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Nothing
<jblack> DONE: Talking bzr/baz religion
<jblack> TODO: Talking bzr/baz religion
<stub> DONE: Brazil sprint
<stub> TODO: Recover from food poisoning or chicken pox
<stub> BLOCKED: The opposite was experienced
<jblack> BLOCKED: Nothing
<morgs> DONE: RDF unicode fixes
<morgs> TODO: Merge RDF fixes, other bugfixes
<morgs> BLOCKED: none
<kiko> DONE: sprint work with mark, Malone hacking
<BjornT_> DONE: travel. spec writing. catch up with reviews. email threading implementaion. recover from jet-lag.
<BjornT_> TODO: finish email threading implementation. finish missing part of bug attachment implementation. implement the email commands that should be there (according to the spec)
<BjornT_> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: help mark out, hack more malone, bug triage, help mpt
<SteveA> DONE: returned from brazil, code review, management stuff, baz stuff
<SteveA> TODO: code review, baz stuff, menus improvements
<SteveA> BLOCKED: lack of time before going on vacation
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> SteveA: As of Tuesday, I've done as much as I can on AutoBuildUserInterface without cprov answering further questions
<SteveA> mpt: what specifically do you need from me?
<SteveA> <mpt> BLOCKED: various infrastructure magic from SteveA
<SteveA> <SteveA> jordi: BLOCKED: some "No permissions" bugs in rosetta prevent me from editing series. Other similar bugs will probably be found as I try to do other operations.
<SteveA> carlos: how are these going?
<mpt> SteveA: LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation, new LaunchpadMenus implementation, the format reference thingy that I can't find your spec for
<SteveA> <SteveA> cprov: BLOCKED: MPT finishing AutoBuildUserInterface spec.
<SteveA> so, mpt and cprov need to talk to each other.  they are co-blocked.
<carlos> SteveA, will try to take a look as soon as possible
<SteveA> mpt:  okay.
<spiv> mpt: http://lpwiki.async.com.br/LaunchpadFmtReference ?
<carlos> SteveA, but It will need code changes
<carlos> so will not be available until more than a week
<SteveA> okay, anyone blocked and hasn't been dealt with.
<SteveA> ?
<spiv> mpt: Er, except not quite at the url ;)
<mpt> SteveA: I guess if the wiki subscriptions hadn't been lost, cprov would have seen my latest changes to the page
<carlos> since I do it and production gets it
<mpt> I'll mail him
<jblack> steva: Got 7 minutes after the meeting? 
<SteveA> jblack: yes, but not immediately afterward.  i need to go to lunch with schooltool visitors
<SteveA> okay... meeting over
<jblack> No worries. No limbs are about to be lost.
<SteveA> kiko: you're the meeting meister for next week
<jblack> Well, except for my leg, which still has mosquito marks from the rafting trip
<SteveA> shall we say, same time next week?
<spiv> Suits me.
<Kinnison> yep
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 18 Aug, 12:00 UTC
* spiv -> sleep
<bradb> sounds good
<carlos> sure
<salgado> stub, ping
* carlos -> lunch
<stub> salgado: pong
* SteveA --> lunch
<salgado> stub, so, everybody in launchpad need to have a wikiname within the ubuntu wiki. they shouldn't be able to remove it
<salgado> stub, if we allow then to have more than one in the ubuntu wiki, that'll make the UI very complex and hard to use
* mpt wonders about those Ubuntu wiki nicknames that end in "2"
<salgado> I fixed that XXX about wikinames, and SteveA is reviewing it. but that won't fix the problem people had when merging accounts
<stub> salgado: Why? Shouldn't we just raise a validation error if they try to remove the last Ubuntu wikiname?
<salgado> SteveA, btw, I just resolved the conflict in smallfixes--4. it was a simple one
<kiko> stub, they shouldn't have more than one wikiname for the same wiki AIUI
<stub> Is that specced anywhere, cause the DB constraints don't say that (and if it is a restriction, it isn't a good one for integrating to external wikis)
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1356 is rejected?
<Kinnison> ciao
<kiko> stub, can you give me a hand debugging the gina run?
<Kinnison> oh hang on
<mpt> salgado: What about someone who only ever uses Guadelinux and doesn't use the Ubuntu wiki at all? Why should they need an Ubuntu wiki account?
<kiko> I need to see some /tmp action?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Tomorrow afternoon... I've been working late evenings this week to save up time so I can leave at about 14:30 tomorrow. What official paperwork needs doing?
<stub> kiko: The mirror is stuffed at the moment so the gina runs will be failing
<kiko> stub, gotcha. appreciated.
<salgado> mpt, to authenticate in the ubuntu wiki. it should be possible to use your launchpad account to login to the ubuntu wiki
<stub> mpt: They get one automatically on account creation. I can't remember exactly why we required it - spiv might remember since I seem to recall it was to do with the authserver
<mpt> salgado: So people creating a Launchpad account won't have to care that that gets them an Ubuntu wiki account?
<kiko> I don't think it's a very big deal but..
<stub> salgado: Looking at the code at the moment, when you merge an account your wikinames merge too (which matches the latest bug report).
<salgado> stub, yes, but SteveA reported (https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1356) that we should keep only the shortest non-empty wikiname for each wiki
<salgado> and I think that's the right thing to do
<stub> We can keep all of them and let the user decide which ones to prune. I think Steve's opinion was based on my incorrect assumptions about UNIQUEness of (wiki,person) in Wikiname
<salgado> stub, but the ubuntu wikiname is like a preferred email. it becomes a PITA if you allow people to have more than one
<stub> perhaps you are right - I'm not sure about the authserver/wiki integration stuff
<kiko> hey niemeyer 
<stub> salgado: Are there any places you can think of that more than one Ubuntu wikiname might cause extra complexity besides the wiki authentication?
<stub> (I think the FOAF UI can remain simple yet support this model)
<salgado> in the best case, I would have to allow people to delete their ubuntu wikinames and then say: "Hey, you can't delete your ubuntu wikiname. I know I put that checkbox there, but it's meant to be used only when you have more than one ubuntu wikiname"
<salgado> stub, on the other hand, if we guarantee that there's a single ubuntu wikiname, it'll be clear that it can't be removed
<stub> yup. I don't have a problem with the UI acting that way. It could even be an improvement, because Ubuntu wikinames will be managed together with external ones.
* stub hopes mpt isn't looking
<salgado> I could also do a hack to get the first ubuntu wikiname and treat that as TEH ubuntu wikiname. allowing them to remove the other one
<salgado> kiko is
* mpt resumes looking
<mpt> I don't have a problem with it, just as long as Debian and Guadelinux people who use Launchpad and Linspire people who use Rosetta etc etc never get told "hey, here's your Ubuntu wiki account"
<salgado> they will get told about that
<stub> mpt: They will see it on their preferences page, they won't get told it.
<salgado> there's no way to distinguish someone who logged in in the ubuntu wiki from someone who never logged in
<stub> mpt: And that will happen anyway, because everyone gets one and can't remove it
<salgado> stub, they'll also see the ubuntu wikiname in their personal page
<mpt> then, that's a problem
<stub> It is?
<niemeyer> Morning!
<niemeyer> kiko: Hiho!
<kiko> woot
<kiko> mpt, how do you suggest solving this problem in non-geological time?
<mpt> stub: Yes, every thing about Launchpad that looks Ubuntu-specific is a disincentive for people who support other distributions to use Launchpad
<stub> mpt: We currently insist on everyone having an Ubuntu wikiname, and generate it automatically on account creation. It can be used to log into launchpad too, and the Launchpad wiki, since all our wikis will share this information.
<stub> mpt: We could just change references to ubuntu.com to launchpad.net in the required wiki wikiname?
<mpt> stub: you mean wiki.launchpad.canonical.com?
<stub> (it would also be used if we operated wikis on behalf of other people, so we could run guada linux's wiki using the same wikinames and authentication system if we want)
<mpt> that could work
<mpt> (if wiki.launchpad.canonical.com eventually becomes wiki.launchpad.net or the like)
<stub> mpt: wiki.launchpad.net. I think we want to move wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<mpt> cool
<kiko> well
<kiko> mpt, do you propose creating a separate wiki account for the ubuntu wiki?
<stub> eh?
<mpt> kiko: no
<kiko> hmm
<mpt> I'm all about appearances :-)
<mpt> Just as long as it doesn't *look* like All Your Base Are Belong To Ubuntu, it's fine
<kiko> ah
<kiko> Seveas, why can't I just fill out the group contact form?
<kiko> does it /have/ to be the [very busy]  sab?
<Seveas> kiko, lilo has specifically mention his name repeatedly 
<Seveas>  /msg lilo to find out whether he'll accept a form from you too
<stub> lilo is insisting on direct communications with the CEO? In any industry that is a sure fire way to get told to fuck off.
<kiko> yeah, I'll talk to him
<Seveas> stub, hehe :)
<stub> Oops.... my grumpy level is up. Must be bed time ;)
<kiko> Seveas, can you give me a hand with the group registration?
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> what do you want to know?
<kiko> Seveas, do I need to register for canonical or ubuntu?
<Seveas> depends on what you want. The thing I was doing (and that lilo wants to talk to mark about) is registering for Ubuntu
<Seveas> that covers #ubuntu #ubuntu-* and #kubuntu
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> okay
<Seveas> I can imagine that for complete launchpad integration you register as canonical
<Seveas> and then we might have to reconsider registering ubuntu as separate entity, in order not to interfere with launchpad integration
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so register both canonical and ubuntu, you think?
<kiko> what's this group name and group address crack?
<Seveas> group name would be canonical or ubuntu (what you pick), group address is if the group has a formal address
<Seveas> (so leave it empty)
<kiko> okay
<kiko> and the contact details I fill out -- for the sab/canonical?
<Seveas> for yourself if you are the contact person
<kiko> hum hum
<Kinnison> kiko: did you sort out my afternoon swap? (stevea asks)
<SteveA> it is okay, i'll sort it
<kiko> mpt, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1738 -> yours!
<kiko> 
<SteveA> jordi: are you on the launchpad mailingn list?
<mpt> kiko-fud: I'm so fast, I fix bugs five days before they're reported
<carlos> mpt, go go go!
<kiko-fud> heh
<uws> mpt: in what software/
<carlos> uws, launchpad
<uws> the  +addpackage  is broken!
<uws> https://launchpad.net/products/ ... /+addpackage
<uws> ah wel https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1698
<mpt> that's a morgs problem
<uws> https://launchpad.net/people/some_name_here  <--- is this always the first part of your email address?
<uws> I used a + suffix on mine
<mpt> No
<carlos> uws, usually, it is
* uws is https://launchpad.net/people/uws+launchpad   , but I want the +launchpad stripped off
<uws> Is that a one-time setting?
<salgado> uws, soon you'll be able to change the name that appears in the url
<mpt> salgado: So name96 etc will be able to change their names?
<salgado> the fix is being reviewed right now
<salgado> mpt, yes
* kiko-fud looks at salgado 
<uws> Is launchpad written in Python? i can not find any reference to it
<mpt> uws: yes
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=jamesh Fix Bug 1603: RDF fails when a name has unicode chars (patch-2246: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<mpt> Tests passed, Rosetta is about to suck less
<kiko-fud> god exists
<carlos> mpt, what did you change?
<mpt> the bar chart presentation
<mpt> so it works when you're colorblind
<mpt> and it works when you're completely blind
<mpt> or if you're just using Lynx
<carlos> mpt, cool
<jordi> SteveA: nope. On Tuesday I was at carlos' place and we discussed what lists I should be on. I think lp list was on the "if you want", but I can do in a min if you think I should
<SteveA> i think you should
<SteveA> you're on the launchpad team now
<SteveA> you need to know what's going on
<SteveA> so you can communicate it well to the community
<jordi> k
<bradb> kiko-fud: was that you that integrated the js-sortable table stuff?
<kiko-fud> yes
<bradb> AMAZING WORK
<bradb> it's looking snazzy on the sp bug listing
<SteveA> carlos: i just forwarded a message to the launchpad list that was sent to the error-reports list
* carlos takes a look
<bradb> add class="sortable" and give the table an id...it's so rare that things Just Work in software
* bradb sheds a tear of joy
<kiko-fud> bradb, it's nuclear stuff
<mpt> What use is that if the number of bugs is larger than the batch?
<kiko-fud> mpt, it should only be used for non-batched tables
<bradb> mpt: batching? hah, you're so last month.
<mpt> we don't batch any more?
<kiko-fud> on some pages.
<bradb> the sp bug list wasn't planned to ever be batched
<carlos> SteveA, we have that language already in our database, but without a country link
* mpt wonders whether to join kiko's fud
<SteveA> salgado: you know that we don't want to use int(person) but person.id instead ?
<kiko-fud> JOIN AND RULE THE WORLD
<carlos> SteveA, I will ask stub to add that link, that should be enough
<SteveA> carlos: okay.  would you reply to the sender?
<mpt> kiko-fud: Well I have these chicken pie thingies that were probably Best Before yesterday
<bradb> i'll put up a link to the sp bug listing in a min or two
<salgado> SteveA, you tell this because you read my email? if so, then when I said that I was referring to sqlobject. it's sqlobject which does that
<salgado> SteveA, but yes, I know we shouldn't do that and I definitely agree
<carlos> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> salgado: i wonder where sqlobject does that... it is bogus, because sqlobject kind of supports ids that aren't ints.
<SteveA> but, if it does do that, we should add __int__ to the basic interface that is allowed or something like that.
<salgado> SteveA, well, that's how the test broke. it complained that __int__ was a forbidden attribute
<SteveA> do you know where in the code that is used?
<salgado> I think it's sqlobject's getID() function which does that, but I'm not sure
<salgado> no, getID is not called in that specific case
<SteveA> if you come across the problem again, let's fix it either in our infrastructure or in sqlobject
<salgado> I can come across the problem easily
<SteveA> then please file a bug on it
<salgado> just revert the change I did
<SteveA> so we can get it dealt with
<bradb> bah, bloody router.
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8HH3fa.html
<salgado> that's the culprit
<salgado> SteveA, for example, if you call Person.get(any_security_proxied_person_object) it'll fail. 
<salgado> but I think it's fair to fail. I see no point in doing things like that
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so we can just replace that in our base class with one that is aware of secuirty proxies
<SteveA> you have the test case.  want to write a test, and make the change?
<mpt> bradb: Why do we have duplicate sets of links under "actions:" and "bug statistics:" on the search results?
<SteveA> it is nice to see that sqlobject has this as a plugpoint
<salgado> SteveA, not sure I'm following you. you're saying that we should be able to do that?
<SteveA> it is easy to fix in launchpad code
<SteveA> so, maybe you'd prefer to make the fix, rather than making a workaround in your launchpad code?
<salgado> well, I my point was that I think code doing that is, by definition, wrong
<salgado> s/I//
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  make Rosetta charts more accessible and less wordy (patch-2247: mpt@canonical.com)
<salgado> I don't see any point in trying to get a person object if you already have one
<salgado> that's exactly what happened in carlos' code. he already had a person object; no need to try to get it again
<salgado> and I don't think what I did was a workaround. I just removed unecessary lines of code
<SteveA> the error was confusing, and made you track down a problem, or something like that
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i'll file a bug on it, because it should either work in the presence of security proxies, or it should fail with a useful error.
<carlos> salgado, isn't that code removed already?
<salgado> carlos, I removed it in my branch, but it's not merged yet
<carlos> oh, ok
<salgado> SteveA, I think you're right that if it work with non-security-proxied objects it should work with security-proxied ones too
<salgado> but I think it should fail with non-security-proxied objects too, as that, to me, is an indication of broken code. maybe I'm overlooking the problem, but I don't see a use case for trying to get an object you already have
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> okay
<bradb> mpt: because the fix hasn't yet been rolled out to production
<mpt> oh, ok
<bradb> mpt: speaking of which, are you planning to break the actions/bug lists/release bugs sidebar stuff into proper separate portlets?
<bradb> i'm having a bit of a dilemma with repeating that problem on the sp bug listing page
<mpt> bradb: I'm just tidying it up now
<mpt> but not in portlets, no, because the listing needs the whole page width
<bradb> mpt: so no portlets at all on the bug listing page?
<bradb> mpt: i.e. no gutters whatsoever?
<jordi> SteveA: ok, sub'ed
<mpt> bradb: right
<bradb> wow, that sounds too sane to be true
* bradb goes to get food
<kiko> Seveas, I've registered for canonical
<salgado> so, we're going to have a lint target for make? that's good!
<bradb-lunch> kiko: is mpt around there somewhere? i was hoping to get some insight into how he's changing the bug listing sidebar (i.e. removing it, AIUI) and what he's doing with the links in there, so that i can follow the same design for that part of the sp bug listing.
<bradb> !
<bradb> mpt: so, on the sp bug listing, where do i put the links that had been in the sidebar on the distro bugs listing?
<mpt> I think rsync's finished with my gaim logs now
<mpt> bradb: I'm not sure yet, I'll figure it out before I put the branch up for review :-)
<bradb> hm, i want to try and get you a link to my page so that i can ask you a more specific question. /me fiddles with his router.
<bradb> mpt: 69.70.209.33:8086/distros/debian/woody/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs -- what else should i do or add (or remove) on this page before submitting it for review?
<kiko> SteveA?
<kiko> bradb, no portlets?
<bradb> kiko: according to what mpt says above, no portlets on bug listing pages.
<kiko> that'll be a war
<kiko> not even file a new bug? ;-P
<kiko> let me talk to mpt a bit
<bradb> where to put the filebug link raises two questions 1. in a portlet? 2. filebug on a sourcepackage or just go to the distro filebug page?
<kiko> right
<mpt> bradb: "Report a bug" will still be just where it is now
<mpt> (sorry, I was speccing)
<mpt> "rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1146)"
<mpt> bradb: to the right of the search form, there's room there
<bradb> mpt: there is no search form
<bradb> sp bug listing search is Ctrl-F :)
<mpt> So this is listing however many hundred bugs there are?
<bradb> mpt: yep. on average an sp will not have more than about a dozen bugs filed on it.
<mpt> what about a product?
<bradb> totally different beast
<bradb> different listing format, etc.
<mpt> Different listing format?
<bradb> yeah. it has different columns, different group (if there is actual grouping done), different report links probably, etc.
<mpt> oh, that's all right then
<mpt> but that's nothing to do with my "what about a product?" question
<bradb> what do you mean by "what about a product?"
<bradb> avg number of bugs filed on a product?
<mpt> More like, upper quartile
<mpt> Are there going to be many products with thousands of bugs?
<mpt> Malone has 177 open bugs already
<bradb> not anytime soon is my best guess (where "anytime soon" is defined as "within the next couple years")
<mpt> ok then
<mpt> I guess I should abandon this branch I'm working on, if you've nearly finished yours
<bradb> i'm only working on the sp bug listing
<mpt> and the search form needs to be removed from all of the listings?
<bradb> mpt: just to confirm then, should i submit the sp bug listing for code review? there seems to be things missing, but i'm not entirely sure about your vision for how the bug listing will be cleaned up, etc.
<bradb> mpt: no, just the sp bug listing
<kiko> no portlets is an issue I think
<kiko> mark will go ballistic unless we have a good rationale
<bradb> yeah, i imagine as much :)
<mpt> bradb: No, you're missing the Critical/Open/Untriaged/etc links
<bradb> so, there's at least two i started putting on there but then backed out:
<mpt> bradb: The reason you're unsure is that I'd only just started working on it
<bradb> 1. details portlet -- there is no details portlet yet for sp's
<mpt> Designs don't spring into my head fully-formed :-)
<bradb> 2. the actions stuff -- it didn't seem like a good idea to repeat the sidebar crap from the distro bug listing page, and when i pinged mpt about it, he said he's actually doing something entirely different than just breaking those up into portlets (actually removing the portlets from the page.)
<bradb> so, now, i'm officially confused about what should be added to the sp bug listing :)
<bradb> should i repeat the sidebar crap from the distro bug listing then?
<kiko> let me talk to the mpt
<kiko> note however
<kiko> mark would like us to be using list view not table view
<kiko> you have a few days to fix that though 
<bradb> right, but one thing at a time :)
<kiko> or maybe I should fix it tomorrow morning :)
<bradb> i've still got a complete URL scheme change to make, removing I*BugTask, adding a distrorelease CVE report, etc.
<bradb> (not to mention hassling salgado about the DR targeting review and responding to BjornT's review of the bugtask assignee widget)
<bradb> (and finishing up the sp bug listing)
<bradb> </overwork>
<mpt> It's not one thing at a time
<mpt> because if we're going to be using the list view soon
<mpt> instead of the table view
<mpt> we don't need as much width
<mpt> and we can therefore have portlets down the side.
<bradb> we're going to offer both, AFAIK
<mpt> ok, so we'll have to postpone the page width bug
* mpt sighs
<bradb> ok, what's the decision on what to add/remove/change/whatever on the sp bug listing then?
<mpt> bradb: postpone the page width bug = add the portlets
<mpt> but in your own table cell, so there are still only two columns on the page rather than three
<salgado> kiko, what you did to break pqm? your branch is there for more than 90 minutes
<kiko> sent in a pretty old branch
<bradb> kiko: should a new file-a-bug-on-a-sourcepackage page be created for the +filebug link from the sp bug listing, or should it go to the distribution filebug page?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think the former is probably better
<bradb> ok
<kiko> as long as the source package and distribution are clearly identified
<bradb> right
<bradb> mpt: what did you mean by "but in your own table cell, so there are still only two columns on the page rather than three"? are you saying i shouldn't be fill-slot="portlets_two"'ing the actions portlet?
<bradb> (i.e. if you look at the page now, i just want to know how to get the actions portlet where it's supposed to be)
<mpt> bradb: Right, <table><tr><td>All the stuff you have now</td><td>Action() and Bug listings</td></tr></table>
<mpt> Ok, so my Launchpad tree is somewhat borked
<salgado> bradb, is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroReleaseBugTargeting the spec for the branch you asked me to review?
<mpt> corrupt library (failed inode signature validation)
<bradb> salgado: yeah
<kiko> mpt, ask salgado about that
<bradb> mpt: the page looks whacked after making that table/tr/td change
<mpt> bradb: Are you in the body slot?
<bradb> mpt: yep
<bradb> is the portlet supposed to do the normal:
<bradb> <div class="portlet">
<bradb>   ...
<bradb> </div>
<bradb> ?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> since it was using sidebar, you'll need to put that back inside the portlet
<mpt> the portlet file itself, I mean
<bradb> yep, i had done that already. was just checking.
<mpt> Actually, that'll only work if you change all the results pages at once
<bradb> mpt: it's a separate portlet
<mpt> If you're not doing that, you'll need to do the <div class="portlet"> etc in the results page, around the portlet macro
<bradb> specific to this page
<mpt> oh, ok
<salgado> bradb, the new page you created follow the UI changes described in the spec?
<bradb> salgado: yes, with small variations (i.e. we *are* going to use a disabled checkbox instead of an icon). i would update this when the implementation is actually approved.
<bradb> s/i.e./e.g./
<salgado> bradb, okay. I also saw something related to the sourcepackagename that's not in the spec
<salgado> bradb, that's because the spname can be different between releases?
<bradb> salgado: yes, but for now we're going to make the assumption that they're the same anyway (as confirmed to be ok with Kinnison)
<bradb> mpt: is making this portlet layout work a non-trivial thing then?
<bradb> or can you see something in the source that i'm doing wrong?
<mpt> bradb: What's the URL again? (sorry, I switched machines)
<bradb> http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/debian/woody/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs
<mpt> bradb: Looks ok so far
<mpt> apart from the padding, of course
<bradb> mpt: can you tell me what i have to do to make it look correct? i'd rather not futz around with html/css if you have the answer onhand.
<mpt> bradb: For the first cell, <td style="padding-right: 1em;">
<mpt> bradb: Sorry I'm not my best today, I have a headache
<bradb> mpt: i think i've got it now, thanks
<bradb> kiko: i wonder: can I break up the sp bug listing functionality into two merges? 1. the basic listing + a filebug link + adding an sp filebug page and then 2. adding all the +criticalbugs, +unassignedbugs, +mybugs, etc. views? I'm a bit worried that this branch is going to get out of control if I do it all at once.
<salgado> elmo, around?
<elmo> salgado: yeah
<salgado> elmo, kiko managed to bork pqm again. would you kill the process for us?
<elmo> hmm, fuck I can't find lifeless' instructions, one sec
<kiko> bradb, yeah, sure
<kiko> heh
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<elmo> done I think
<elmo> salgado: ^--
<salgado> elmo, great. thank you
<kiko> oh ffs
<jblack> oh cute.
<jblack> syslog and kern.log aren't rotated.
<jblack> That gets to be a problem if your root filesystem is only a gig, and they've grown to 376 megs a piece
<elmo> err, they are by default?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Allow searching for email address and/or name in all places where you can search for people/teams. r=BjornT (patch-2248: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<jblack> Yeah, thats by default
<jblack> That they're not.
<kiko> mp1, does your baz get work now?
<mp1> kiko: ok so far ...
<kiko> wonderful
<kiko> mp1, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/74 seems to be carlos + mpt work, yes?
<mp1> kiko: Fun things happen to gnome-panel when one switches monitors
<mp1> kiko: Yes, BidirectionalText is in my queue
<kiko> okidok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add a make lint target (USE IT) and remove cruft (patch-2249: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> finally
<kiko> make lint 
* mpt goes to follow the rest of RocketFuelSetup
<kiko> mpt, you don't need to
<kiko> I'll help you
<mpt> ImportError: No module named RestrictedPython.RCompile
<mpt> (which I'm sure is only the first example)
<bradb> mpt: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/debian/woody/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs -- how do I get "To be fixed in Woody" to line up with the top of the actions portlet?
<kiko> mpt, that's probably just some sourcecode missing
<kiko> I'll help ya
<mpt> kiko: more cp salgado/ mpt/ action?
<bradb> kiko: are you intereseted in reviewing the sp bug listing in about 15 mins? (i.e. as soon as i'm done bazzing my way to a diff?)
<salgado> kiko, the config files are read only when running launchpad, not when running tests. that means we (me and mpt) can't easily use different databases
<salgado> kiko, I'll try to find another solution
<kiko> okay
<kiko> hmm, that's sad
<kiko> bradb, how big is it?
<bradb> ~500 lines
<kiko> I'm a bad pick for today
<kiko> you'll get it back on monday at the earliest
* mpt thinks
<bradb> kiko: no worries, i'll find a spot for it on PendingReviews for someone
<mpt> bradb: Normally the margins between "Bugs in debian mozilla-firefox" and "To be fixed in Woody" would collapse, so Actions would line up
<mpt> bradb: but it doesn't here because the <h1> is outside the <td> (outside the <table>, even)
<bradb> inside the td the portlet ended up really high up, IIRC
* bradb restarts lp to demo
<mpt> you could special-case it, if you wanted
<bradb> anything to make it work sounds good
<bradb> well, /almost/ anything :)
<mpt> <h2 style="margin-top: 0">OMG WHAT A HACK</h2>
#launchpad 2005-08-17
<mpt> <h2 style="margin-top: 0; padding-top: 0;">OMG WHAT A HACK</h2>, even
<bradb> check now; the actions portlet ends up really high up
<bradb> our other pages don't line up the actions portlet with the page label (or whatever you want to call that bit), they line up with the bit that appears in the body
<bradb> er, wait
<bradb> SWEET
<bradb> that worked, thanks
<mpt> bradb: It shouldn't affect the branch's review/merge in any way, but it will be interesting trying to come up with meaningful text for that "General Bugs" heading 
<mpt> Is "Untargeted" wrong?
<bradb> Untargeted is right
<mpt> Then why does bug 3 show up in "Fix wanted for Sarge" as well?
<bradb> mpt: because bug #3 is targeted to be fixed in Sarge
<mpt> Well it can't be both targeted and untargeted
<mpt> I understand what's going on in the underlying model, I just don't know how to explain it :-)
<bradb> yeah, it's a bit tricky
* mpt curses the inventors of the Insert key, the Caps Lock key, and the Num Lock key
<stub> spiv: ping
<spiv> stub: pong
<stub> In current head, a person can have multiple wikinames per wiki, including the ubuntu one.
<stub> This currently occurs when person merging happens
<stub> I was wondering how this would affect the moin integration
<jamesh> probably depends on whether the authserver uses selectOne :)
<stub> I need to determine if this is a bug or a feature ;)
<spiv> The authserver will just grab which ever row happens to be returned first, I think.
<spiv> jamesh: The authserver doesn't use SQLObject atm, so it doesn't :)
<spiv> There really ought to only be one wikiname for the "ubuntu" wiki.
<spiv> (Which really means in a strict sense that it ought to be column on Person...)
<stub> How will it affect subscriptions etc? Will it depend on what wikiname I log in as? Or will preferences be stored against the one returned by the authserver?
<spiv> There's some confusion here.
<spiv> So:
<spiv>  * it doesn't affect subscriptions at all.
<spiv>  * you don't log in as a wikiname (you log in with your launchpad login, like everywhere else)
<spiv>  * launchpad-integrated moin uses the Person id for keeping track of preferences and things, the wikiname is purely for display.
<spiv> The wikiname is only used as the thing to display in RecentChanges and the like.
<stub> I though 'launchpad-login' meant 'your person.name, or one of your validated email addresses, or your wikiname' at the moment?
<spiv> No, just the first two.
<spiv> (Although LP itself only accepts validated email addresses -- we should make this consistent)
<stub> ok. So we can consider this a feature if we want, and the only glitch might be that the authserver may not consistantly return the same wikiname for a peron
<stub> (which would be a trivial ORDER BY fix)
<spiv> (I'd have been just as happy for the "wikiname" for our wikis to be the Person.name, but people seem to expect otherwise0
<stub> In hindsight you might be right there.
<spiv> Well, Wikipedia/Wikitravel have heaps of happy users with names that don't conform to WikiCaps.
<spiv> In fact, so did our old zwiki, which used person.name :)
<jamesh> spiv: would it be difficult to get launchpad integrated moin to accept the wiki name too?
<spiv> jamesh: Not at all -- but the existing inconsistency bugs me, and I don't like the idea of making it worse.
<jamesh> okay
<stub> which inconsistency do you refer to?
<spiv> Purely from a UI standpoint -- having a unified login that then behaves differently seems a bit silly :)
<jamesh> wikipedia doesn't do auto linking of StudlyCaps, so having non StudlyCaps wiki names isn't as big a deal
<jamesh> spiv: I was suggesting allowing either an email address or the wiki name
<spiv> stub: https://launchpad.net/ accepting different logins to the wikis (and anything else using the authserver)
<jamesh> spiv: that way it'll work for people who see it as "launchpad login", and for people who see it as "moin login"
<spiv> stub: Saying "Use your Launchpad login, only different" on the login form would be silly ;)
<spiv> jamesh: It's pretty explicitly a Launchpad login.
<spiv> To the extent that to create a wiki account it says "Go here and sign up with Launchpad."
<stub> I see. Yes, launchpad and authserver should use the same 'username' definition. No reason for them to be different. No reason they can't all use any of the unique keys associated with a person (name, emails, wikinames)
<stub> I'll open a bug on that
<spiv> Yeah, I'm happy for it to include wikiname, so long as the web app does too :)
<stub> So allowing multiple wikinames for our internal wikis is utterly pointless?
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah.  Sometimes I think people confuse auto-linking StudlyCaps as being an integral part of being a wiki, when the important part is just that every page is editable.  (linking should be easy, of course, but ["some foo"]  isn't significantly harder than SomeFoo).
<jamesh> email addresses are distinguishable from launchpad usernames and wiki names
<spiv> stub: Yeah.  If only one of them is ever going to be displayed in page metadata, there's not much point.
<jamesh> but launchpad user names aren't necessarily distinguishable from wiki names
<jamesh> which would be a problem
<spiv> Well, lp user names must be lower case, iirc.
<jamesh> you'd only want to allow one of those at most as a username
<spiv> And by convention wikinames have caps in them, but that's not enforced...
<stub> I think StudlyCaps is pretty important - it makes wiki pages trivially linkable, less likely to get typos and nicer urls
<jamesh> okay.  So if we require a leading capital on the Ubuntu wiki name then they are definitely distinguishable
<spiv> stub: Wikipedia disproves that, I think.  I may depend somewhat on the audience and activeness of the wiki, though.
<spiv> s/I may/It may/
<stub> wikipedia solves the same issues in otherways. it controls the wikinames and urls that get generated. It doesn't rely on someone typing ["This is a wiki page"]  to generate a new document.
<spiv> It does?  I wasn't aware of any differences -- you can link to pages that don't exist, and if you visit a page that doesn't exist, you're prompted to create it if you like.
<spiv> (I'm more familiar with Wikitravel than Wikipedia, but they both run Mediawiki)
<jamesh> stub: you can create pages in wikipedia the same way, iirc -- link to a non-existant page, or just type in the URL
<stub> oh... you are probably right. It uses a different algorithm to generate urls though (whitespace is replaced with _, which I think is non standard (and preferable))
<spiv> Oh, right.  Yeah :)
<jamesh> that and requiring special syntax to create links
<jamesh> (note that moin 1.3 also converts spaces to underscores in page names)
<spiv> StudlyCaps is already special syntax, really.
<stub> heh... they still get occasional sucky urls though ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_County%2C_New_Jersey
* spiv just remembered the dumbest wiki page name he ever saw -- "ClickHere".
<nlghtcrawler> hey guys
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: r=spiv merge in public branch and pqm status improvements (patch-26: robert.collins@canonical.com, pasc@redellipse.net)
<carlos> morning
<spiv> carlos: Hey.
<carlos> spiv, hi
<spiv> carlos: Can you find out if that rosetta-export-queue.py on production is current, so we can track down that error?
<carlos> sure
<spiv> (I'm very tired though, so input from me may have to wait until Monday)
<carlos> spiv, Monday is holiday here so I will not be back until Tuesday
<spiv> Hmm :/
<spiv> Well, get me as much info as possible so I can look into it myself on Monday, I guess.
<carlos> I'm updating my "dist" directory to see the patchsets on production
<carlos> I think I would only give you the "yes, production code has the fix" or "no, production code is lacking the fix"
<spiv> Can you give me a brief description of how I might be able to test or reproduce this?  I'm not hugely familiar with that export code.
<spiv> I'll resort to just reading the code and guessing if I have to :)
<carlos> spiv, to reproduce exactly the same situation
<carlos> request the download of the same po file from different users
<carlos> and then execute the export script
<carlos> the first will work
<carlos> and will upload that file into librarian
<carlos> the second request will try to get the file from librarian and will fail
<spiv> Excellent.  Thanks!
<carlos> http://localhost:8086/products/evolution/+series/main/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+export
<carlos> spiv, you can request the export from that URL
* spiv mails a reminder to himself
<carlos> spiv, and the cronscript you need to execute is rosetta-export-queue.py from the cronscripts directory
<carlos> spiv, I can do it if you want
<spiv> Already done it ;)
<spiv> Thanks.
<carlos> np
<carlos> stub, which is current production branch?  rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.26 ?
<carlos> spiv, if production is 1.26, it has already the fix
<jordi> carlos: any quick idea of how you'd remove strings from a po file that are not included in a second pofile?
<jordi> msgcmp tells me whch, but I can't generate a file based on that.
<carlos> jordi, msgmerge?
<carlos> jordi, take the second pofile as a .pot file
<carlos> and merge it
<jordi> carlos: doesn't work, it gives me a greatly fuzzied file
<carlos> jordi, no idea then, sorry
<carlos> jordi, perhaps you could use msgfilter
<carlos> to remove all translations
<carlos> so you get a .pot file
<carlos> and you can merge that
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> let's try that one
<jordi> you mean msgattrib=
<stub> carlos: stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.27 (it never got tagged across to Rocketfuel)
<carlos> jordi, msgfilter lets you filter translations
<carlos> stub, oh, ok
<carlos> spiv, ok, confirmed, production has the commit between the librarian upload and the next request
<spiv> carlos: Ok, I'll dig further.  Thanks!
<carlos> spiv, you are welcome
<carlos> spiv, as a workaround, should I catch that exception and do a full export instead?
<carlos> or do you think you will fix it soon?
<spiv> I'm not sure off the top of my head, I need to read the code and get a little more context.
<spiv> carlos/jordi: http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zope3-dev/2005-August/015197.html
<carlos> spiv, ok
<carlos> spiv, the workaround is easy so If you don't have a clue on Tuesday I will implement it and ask to include it with the production update
<spiv> Ok :)
<carlos> spiv, that's what I call a useful bug report....
<spiv> carlos: I know :/
* carlos answers
<spiv> Still, a prompt response will hopefully give a positive impression, and turn it into something useful.
<spiv> Interesting also that they chose to ask the Zope community for help rather than Launchpad.
<carlos> answered
<Mez> I cant seem to login to launcyhpad and stay logged in
<Kinnison> Mez: the cookie is short-lived
<Kinnison> Mez: Or perhaps you're refusing cookies from us entirely
<Mez> Kinnison, It's letting me log in now
<Mez> weird
<Mez> Kinnison, it was saying I was logged in, then I was trying to click on my name in the top right and it was logging me out :D
<Kinnison> very odd
<Mez> mmhmm
<Mez> works now
<Kinnison> SteveA: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Feedback and tweaks to data fix script (patch-2250: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> Kinnison: 
<Kinnison> SteveA: see your SMS inbox
<SteveA> thx
<SteveA> spiv: re ian bicking's blog, can you tell jblack where it is?
<SteveA> this would be a good place for jblack to chip in about the supermirror
<spiv> jblack, SteveA: http://blog.ianbicking.org/
<SteveA> i replied to the list.  can you reply with that url?
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> Hmm, he's just posted another entry.
<spiv> Done.
<SteveA> spiv: is ian's blog widely read?
<spiv> Yes, quite.
<spiv> e.g. Havoc Pennington linked to him (on this topic).
<spiv> He's fairly well known, because of his work on SQLObject and WSGI.
<salgado> yo SteveA. any news about the review of my branches?
<SteveA> salgado: i'm 1/2 way through
<SteveA> looking good.  i need to check that the login stuff works properly with the rest of the infrastructure.
<salgado> SteveA, great. thank you. :)
<allee> Hi
<allee> I'm plaing with malone. When Debian BTS has already a bug registered. I tried 'Indicate Bug Occurs in Distribution'
<allee> but found no way to specify debian (select always returns nothing)
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> allee: hi.
<allee> bradb: hi
<bradb> allee: you're right, we don't seem to have imported details about debian into Launchpad yet.
<allee> bradb: 'k
<salgado> SteveA, how do I get rid of the security proxy so I can append()/insert() items in a list?
<allee> another thing I've not found yet: is there a way I can subscribe cc/watch to some pkgs (not only bugs).
<bradb> allee: not yet, but we just finished spec'ing such functionality last week and the week before at a developer summit in brazil
<bradb> allee: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PackageSubscriptions
<allee> bradb: that's great news.  Malone has many features I missed
<SteveA> salgado: i think this is in the hackers faq, but in case it isn't, the best way is to use list(L) to make a mutable copy of the list
<allee> bradb: about indicate distro:  Does it submit a but report to this BTS too?  this was not clear to me  (because there is no bug# to specify)
<allee> s/but report/bug report/
<Kinnison> If anyone needs anything from me, catch me in the next 10 minutes
<bradb> allee: no. malone can watch the status of bugs in external bug trackers, but not push bugs into the upstream bugtracker itself (unless, of course, upstream is using Malone. :)
<bradb> pushing the bugs upstream would encourage people to file dups, IMHO
<allee> That's okay. I added a watch already.  To make this clear I would suggest to ask for distro/package/bugID on this page.  At least I would not have worried that malone may submit a bts report
<allee> bradb: Thx.  Malone is pretty usable and nice.  I'll recommend it to others ;)
* mpt falls out of his chair
<bradb> allee: that's an interesting idea about the "indicate also exists in..." for a distro. we'll ponder that.
<mpt> bradb: Shall I make you up a template for the merged page?
<mpt> or would it be auto-generated?
<bradb> mpt: don't worry about it; forms like that are easy enough html/css wise that i can do them :P
<mpt> So, just a JPEG then? :-)
<mpt> salgado: I got an error in make run
<mpt> psql: FATAL:  user "mpt" does not exist
<mpt> * Add the following to /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf:
<mpt>     search_path='$user,public,ts2'
<bradb> mpt: if you want to do it, go ahead. i've got a huge amount of work to do before i get anywhere near it, so...
<salgado> mpt, can you try that again now?
<mpt> psql:trusted.sql:13: ERROR:  permission denied for language plpythonu
<mpt> psql:trusted.sql:24: ERROR:  must be owner of function valid_name
<mpt> salgado: and a dozen other pairs of errors of the same type
<salgado> mpt, again? ;)
<mpt> now we're further ...
<mpt> * Creating launchpad_dev
<mpt> dropdb: database removal failed: ERROR:  database "launchpad_dev" is being accessed by other users
<mpt> salgado: I'm not sure that problem's fatal, though
<mpt> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  database "launchpad_dev" already exists
<mpt> * All done
* mpt tries running
<stub> That should be fatal
<mpt> ok, it runs, but the schema still doesn't match the code
<salgado> mpt, we're going to share the same database for some time. this is definitely not a good idea, but I don't have time to investigate how to make the db creation scripts read the configuration files
<mpt> So I need to update this branch, then
<mpt> ok, no big deal, thanks
<salgado> stub, how much work do you think it is to get the db-creation scripts (make -C database/schema, in fact) to read the config files and create the proper databases
<stub> salgado: Bits would need to be rewritten in Python. It wouldn't help though as the test database names are not configured in the config file - they are well known names.
<stub> salgado: So it would also involve trawling for launchpad_ftest_template and launchpad_ftest (I think) and fixing those references.
<salgado> mpt, then we'll probably have some considerable annoyances soon. :-(
<stub> salgado: You can't run multiple postmasters? Might be easier - just give developers their own ports
<mpt> salgado: How do you and kiko and cprov normally work together, then?
<bradb> mpt: where did the attachment go that was pointed to from https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearchResults ?
<salgado> mpt, they work in their laptops. I'm the only one using anthem's postmaster (the one you use now)
<mpt> bradb: lpwiki, probably
<bradb> ISTR that might have been the spec where we used a long-and-ugly URL to link to the attachment, and those URLs are subject to change, AFAIK
<mpt> hmm, no
<mpt> "Upload new attachment" means it was never uploaded
<salgado> stub, that seems to be the best thing to do. will try it
<bradb> we didn't upload it
<mpt> using a long and ugly URL would give you a broken-image icon
<bradb> we linked to it with some long-and-ugly URL pointing somewhere else, instead of uploading it into the wiki for that specific spec and using the normal "attach:filename" syntax, IIRC
<bradb> or not. i dunno. but it's not there now. where do i find it?
<mpt> No, because if we'd done that, there'd be a broken-image icon rather than "Upload new attachment"
<mpt> Well, there's still the version in Montreal2005
<bradb> n/m, i found the file
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/Montreal2005?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=2-search-results-list.jpg
<mpt> bash: refuel: command not found
<bradb> right, i *knew* there was a long-and-ugly-subject-to-changing URL somewhere :)
<mpt> but I know what you mean, I did draw a newer version during the sprint
<bradb> argh, the file that i thought it would be (per the name) isn't what i expected it to be
<salgado> stub, I guess it's a good idea to use a different $PGDATA, or there's no need for it?
<bradb> mpt: where can i get the photo of the newest design?
<mpt> bradb: I don't know, sorry
<stub> salgado: You have to - you won't be able to start multiple postmasters using the same one
<mpt> bradb: I'll draw it again if you like
<salgado> stub, how do I setup a new PGDATA? what files are initially needed there?
<stub> initdb 
<stub> initdb -E UNICODE --no-locale --pgdata=/var/whatever/foo
<stub> salgado: You can probably share the launchpad.conf etc. by creating symlinks to /etc/postgresql (see the default PGDATA for an example - default Debian setup does it this way)
<salgado> yes, it looks like initdb did this for me
<mpt> salgado: dude, you don't have refuel installed :-)
<salgado> stub, "postmaster -d 5 -D /var/lib/postgres/data/mpt -p 5431" seems to run fine, but is not listening on port 5431. am I missing something?
<stub> Add a -i in there too
<salgado> ah, cool. ta
<bradb> spiv: ping
<niemeyer> Greetings!
<mpt> bradb: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SimplifyingMalone
<bradb> daringly sane
<bradb> one of my favourite bits of that would be to de-amateurize the way comments are displayed
<bradb> SteveA: I want to declare a constant for the list of unresolved bugtask statuses. It would look like: BUGTASK_UNRESOLVED_STATUSES = [BugTaskStatus.NEW, BugTaskStatus.ACCEPTED] . Do we have a module for that?
<bradb> if not, should i just create a canonical.launchpad.constants?
<mpt> ddaa: Had time to look at the samba/ubuntu-doc bug yet?
<mpt> great, baz crashes on normal merging *and* star-merging
<bradb> spiv: ping
<mpt> ddaa/jblack: baz is crashing on every merge, and it's not because it's running out of memory ... help?
<bradb> mpt: Do we have a CSS class to underline links in portlets? Should "requires _login_" be underlined in a portlet?
<mpt> bradb: No, portlets are explicitly excluded from the "links should look like links" part of launchpad.css
<bradb> even for a "requires _login_" link?
<bradb> (like the "Assigned to me (requires _login_)" option)
<mpt> bradb: Yes, portlets are explicitly excluded from the "links should look like links" part of launchpad.css, and CSS is not yet powerful enough to examine the text of nodes
<mpt> bradb: "(requires login)" looks bad anyway ... Can you instead link to a generic URL that asks you to log in, then redirects you to your own list of assigned bugs?
<mpt> Then you'd only need to follow one link, not two 
<bradb> hm, good point, i'll file a bug on this
<mpt> We appear to already have this, bradb, https://launchpad.net/malone/assigned
<bradb> quite trolling :)
<bradb> quit, even
<jeprubio> hello
<mpt> except that after logging in, instead of redirecting me to https://launchpad.net/people/mpt/+assignedbugs or whatever, it says "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page"
<mpt> I'm not trolling, I'd forgotten about that page until after I suggested it
* mpt thought that bug was marked fixed
<bradb> That page is not equivalent to the "Assigned to me" bug list link
<bradb> (not to mention that /malone/assigned just sucks in overall)
<bradb> s/in //
<mpt> What is it supposed to do?
<mpt> It looks like it's supposed to be equivalent to "Assigned to me", because when I went over its template I ended up reporting https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1367
<jeprubio> I have found a bug detecting a Sis sound card and a web who fixes it, I think it could help for other people who have the same problem, I'm going to include the link in the wiki but I'm sure it should be better that ubuntu fixes it
<mpt> jeprubio: At the moment, you should report a bug like that in http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<SteveA> bradb: constants are part of the interfaces
<bradb> /malone/assigned is context-free, lives at the wrong URL (and has thus been reimplemented in FOAF), has a totally inconsistent look and feel to the other bug listings (and to all other lp pages), etc.
<SteveA> bradb: our standard for constants is that they live inside a class's namespace, and are importable from interfaces.
<jeprubio> mpt ok, thanks
<SteveA> if this is more of a one-off then perhaps just declare it in interfaces/bugtask.py
<SteveA> and make it available from interfaces.
<SteveA> there is no need for a special new place for these things.
<bradb> i.e. IBugTask.UNRESOLVED_STATUSES?
<bradb> er, no, i guess you meant module-level
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> but, it needs to be UNRESOLVED_BUGTASK_STATUSES
<SteveA> as it will be importable from interface
<mpt> bradb: Well, a context-free URL to begin with is what you want when someone's not logged in yet, and it already has part of the right behavior (making you log in first) ... I don't know how much sense it would make to modify it to redirect you to your own +assignedbugs as opposed to implementing that from scratch, though.
<bradb> mpt: why do you want a context-free URL when someone's not logged in but they're already in a context?
<SteveA> i don't like the idea of pages that themselves change totally according to who is logged in.  i prefer the idea of pages that redirect to a page that is related to a person
<SteveA> so, for example,
<SteveA> i go do +my-own-assigned-bugs-k-thx-bye
<SteveA> and it redirects to /person/stevea/+assigned
<SteveA> this is a good model, because i can then give /person/stevea/+assigned to other people
<SteveA> and they can see what i see
<mpt> bradb: Oh, *that* kind of context-free
<bradb> mpt: the fact that /malone/assigned makes you login is purely accidental, btw. :)
<mpt> bradb: I thought you meant "all bugs assigned to me"
<mpt> SteveA: Sure, I absolutely agree, we just need an URL to put in the portlet that will (a) make you log in and (b) direct you to your personal URL, such that we don't need to cruft up the portlet with "this isn't a link because you need to __log in__ first"
<bradb> mpt: Just to be clear then, when looking at, say, /products/malone/+bugs and not logged in, should there be a "Show Assigned to Me" link which, when clicked, will prompt you to login?
<bradb> SteveA: I'm about to finish a response to a review on a critical Malone landing (sp bug listing), but spiv, the reviewer, appears to be sleeping. Is it possible that you might be able to pick up on this and look at my response based on his comments and tell me if I can merge it?
<mpt> bradb: "Assigned to me", yes
<bradb> ok, thanks
<SteveA> bradb: i have a salgado review to finish, and then some other stuff planned.  i may be able to look at it later, but i think spiv should be the one to finish the process he and you started.
<SteveA> you're not going to get the changes into the standard rollout anyway
<mpt> bradb: All those buglists should have their own <h4>Bug lists</h4> or similar, so that they're separated from the actions and therefore don't all need to start with "Show"
<bradb> I put them in their own portlet, but the sab moved them into the actions portlet in .br, IIRC
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> the actions portlet should not be called "actions"
<SteveA> and so it need not have everything be verbalized
<mpt> bradb: well, if you're repeating the same word(s) more than ~2 times it's a good sign you're using the wrong presentation
<bradb> mpt: preaching, choir, etc.
<mpt> Well, I could remove all the <h4>actions:</h4> right now if someone could help me get baz working ;-)
<mpt> jblack?
<jblack> I'm here, but in a conversation. what's up?
<mpt> jblack: In two different branches, I get "baz: uncaught exception: -1:(unable to fork for patch)" when merging rocketfuel into them
<mpt> for both normal merge and star-merge
<mpt> and it's not lack of memory, consumption reaches only about 60% before the failure
<jblack> Try the --star-merge argument
<mpt> Yes, that's what I mean by "both normal merge and star-merge"
<jblack> Oh, unable to fork for patch.
<jblack> For some reason, when baz is calling exec on patch, its not finding it, can't get a process for it, there's not enough memory for patch, etc.
<jblack> typically, because you're actually missing patch. Its seen most often on bsd systems that haven't install gdiff/gpatch. Maybe you're missing diff3.
<salgado> jblack, no way, he uses the same system I'm using
<mpt> mpt@deadsea:~/ubuntu/launchpad$ which patch
<mpt> /usr/bin/patch
<mpt> jblack: It gets as far as applying 62 revisions out of 80 before it gives up.
<mpt> (assuming each "." is one revision)
<jblack> salgado: Taht's what that error is. baz either can't fork, or it can't call patch. 
<jblack> Why don't you try stracing it, and seeing what the last 20 calls or so were. 
<jblack> (well, also, patch could be dying with an error somehow)
<mpt> salgado, on anthem it doesn't crash
<salgado> mpt, then your problem is lack of memory. that's why I have 1G
<jblack> Yeah. Memory could do it. 
<mpt> fnord.
<mpt> ok, thanks for your time jblack
<bradb> "your problem", i.e. baz's problem turned your problem :)
<mpt> Has baz reduced memory consumption in the past month?
<mpt> This version is from July 9th
<bradb> I haven't noticed any improvement
<jblack> bradb-bbl: Yeah, its baz's problem that it eats all that memory.
<jblack> But a problem in any tool is a problem to the designer as well, as his tool can't do the job he needs.
<jblack> mpt: Yeah, its had various memory fixes over the months. 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  Change all DOAP to Registry, including urls (patch-2251: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  MaloneSourcePackageBugListing implementation (patch-2252: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<mohameth> helo :)
<mohameth> somebody who`s working on Gourmet Recipe Manager here?
<carlos> mohameth, I'm not working on it, but anyway, what do you need?
<mohameth> carlos, just a suggestion
<mohameth> but i will tell it by mail
<carlos> ok
<mpt> bradb: http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearchResults
<bradb> I'm just preparing to land distro release targeting now. I'll take a closer look in about an hour.
<ddaa> mpt: did not have time to look at it (I had three days off)
<ddaa> If the amount of nagging I get about it is any measure, I guess that has to be pretty important. I'll start learning about the problem early next week (before finishing my current task).
<ddaa> That means tuesday, since monday is a national holiday.
<mpt> thanks ddaa
<ddaa> hopefully the reviews will start to flow again, the cscvs backlog is already uncomfortably large.
<ddaa> and any non-trivial work I have to do involves very large chunks since it's overall a pep8 calamity.
* ddaa hears the Voyager theme downstairs
<bradb> mpt: for DR targeting, if a release is already targeted, so it's checkbox is disabled, should any part of "[/]  sarge mozilla-firefox (New, Unassigned)" be linkified and if so, what and pointing where?
<mpt> bradb: I haven't seen the page we're talking about, but I guess it would probably be linked to all the open bugs targeted to that DR package
<madduck> hi dudes.
<madduck> just tried to attach a file to https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1755/
<madduck> and it gave me a system error
<bradb> mpt: http://69.70.209.33:8086/distros/debian/sarge/+bugs/1/+target
<madduck> i should be reporting a new bug but i am pressed for time.
<madduck> so please, if someone could check it out?
<bradb> BjornT: ^^
<mpt> madduck: If telling someone a bug on IRC is faster than reporting it in Malone, there's something wrong with Malone :-)
<madduck> mpt: yeah dude
<mpt> (er, something other than the bug you're experiencing in the first place)
<bradb> mpt: It's faster to report it in Malone, but human nature jumps to IRC first
<bradb> mpt: which is why i'm campaigning for a bot that speaks Malonese
<bradb> of course, reporting bugs to a bot increases the likelihood of dups, without some extra special feeping creaturism
<mpt> madduck: Is it specific to the file? Can you attach a different file ok?
<madduck> mpt: lemme check
<mpt> bradb: Are you a pagetest expert?
<mpt> :-)
<bradb> mpt: sort of
<madduck> mpt: yeah, fstab attached fine.
<mpt> madduck: Okay, you'll need to make public somehow the file that wouldn't attach, so people can poke it with a stick and work out why Malone doesn't like it
<madduck> mpt: it's wget of the link i posted in the comment.
<bradb> mpt: right, i'm going to go with what i've got re: DR targeting and you can tweak it later if you want
<madduck> mpt: i also checked "patch" on the failing file, not on fstab
<mpt> ooo
<mpt> worksforme without marking it as a patch
<mpt> BjornT: Is there a test for attaching a patch?
<bradb> BjornT said there was something important missing from his attachments implementation. maybe this is what he was referring to.
<madduck> mpt: i thought so too.
<madduck> because the patch is actually malformed.
<madduck> rafb.net/paste malforms it.
<mpt> bradb: Yes, as I said, link to the list of open bugs for that package
<mpt> bradb: And soon I'll have ready a nice package icon
<bradb> ok
<mpt> bradb: Ok, so in a pagetest instead of doing the print http(...) ... thing, I do output = http(...)
<mpt> and then things like
<mpt> >>> 'Your subscription to this bounty has been updated' in output
<mpt> True
<mpt> But they all fail because "TypeError: iterable argument required"
<spiv> mpt: do 'foo' in output.getBody()
<mpt> I'm guessing I shouldn't be using the word "in", but what should I be using instead?
<mpt> ah, thanks spiv
<spiv> mpt: the result of http(...) isn't actually a string, it's a richer object.
<spiv> It happens to behave like one when you print it, for convenience.
<mpt> >>> do 'Your subscription to this bounty has been updated' in output.getBody()
<mpt> True
<spiv> "do"?
<mpt> that's what you said ...
<spiv> (There are some examples of this in lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/standalone/xx-notfound-head.txt)
<mpt> oh, ok
<spiv> mpt: English :P
<spiv> Plus, I shouldn't be awake ;)
<mpt> xx-notfound-head.txt doesn't use "in" at all
<spiv> Oh, hmm.  It does use getBody though.
<spiv> xx-login-and-join-links.txt and xx-productseries-reset-to-test.txt do.
<mpt> great, thanks
<BjornT> madduck: by looking at the error logs it looks like you tried to upload an empty file. maybe your web browser couldn't read the contents of the file? anyway, there should be a nice error message there, I'll look into it.
* mpt wonders if he gets karma from uploading madduck's patch
<BjornT> mpt: there are tests for attaching patches/non-patches, but not for attaching an empty file
<madduck> BjornT: that's weird, but thanks for clearing it up.
<madduck> mpt: you get karma. :)
<madduck> and wow. there is no such file.
<madduck> i am confused now.
<madduck> i wgot it, then x-pasted the name to the browser
<mpt> Old-fashioned Web browsers that let you enter non-existent paths, ptui
<madduck> firefox snapshot :)
<madduck> sorry to have stirred things up
<BjornT> madduck: it's ok, it's still a bug :) it shouldn't produce a system error
<madduck> true
<madduck> you guys are using plone2.1, right?
<spiv> bradb: FWIW, I'm happy with you merging that branch now (which I see you already did)
<spiv> bradb: Don't forget to remove it from PendingReviews though!
<bradb> spiv: right, I'll remove it now, thanks
<BjornT> bradb: do you have any idea of why the bug notifications get weirdly wrapped?
<bradb> spiv: sorry if I was a bit hasty about merging, but I felt like I addressed your points fairly directly and, in the two cases where i wasn't 100% sure, i asked the relevant people for their advice (i.e. SteveA re: constants and mpt re: the "Assigned to me" link)
<bradb> BjornT: probably. I just want to finish up this DR release targeting landing before doing anything else. after that, i'll take a look.
<spiv> bradb: No, it's fine, you addressed the points.  I'm perfectly happy :)
<bradb> cool, thanks
<BjornT> bradb: ok, cool. if you feel you don't have time, i could do it, though.
<bradb> BjornT: i'll have a 30 sec look to see if i can offer a quick solution
<bradb> salgado: you've got mail!
<bradb> BjornT: hm, DocWrapper doesn't seem to deal with newlines in paragraphs well
<bradb> e.g. even:
<bradb> foo
<bradb> bar
<bradb> doesn't wrap to one line
<BjornT> well, i'd expect that to be two lines. the problem seems to be, if you give it something that's already properly wrapped, it will wrap it some more...
<bradb> What do you mean by "properly wrapped?"
<bradb> Presumably you mean a line already fewer than 80 chars
<BjornT> exactly. i just submitted a bug via email, with all lines less than 72 chars. in the notification, some lines had been wrapped anyway.
<bradb> Right, do you want to look into this then?
<bradb> salgado: around?
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<bradb> thanks
<bradb> BjornT: You might want to start by writing some science fiction in doc/textformatting.txt, where this module is tested
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i was planning to do that.
<mpt> Anyone: Where can I find docs or an example on how to use the new "logged in as person Foo" syntax for pagetests?
<mpt> It's not in the LaunchpadHackingFAQ or LaunchpadPageTests
<spiv> mpt: You mean the still-unmerged feature from  steve.alexander@c.c/launchpad--unittest-authentication--0?
<mpt> ah, crap
<mpt> probably :-)
<spiv> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--unittest-authentication--0/filtered-diff
<spiv> I'm not sure why it isn't merged; it's been merge-conditional since 2005-06-01, apparently.
<mpt> well, failing that, how do I turn a known sampledata name and password into the magic "Authorization: Basic Zm9vLmJhckBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29tOnRlc3Q="-style string?
<bradb> mpt: why do you want to do that instead of using login()?
<mpt> bradb: What's login()?
<bradb> canonical.launchpad.ftests.login, IIRC
<bradb> login(email_address) Just Works
<BjornT> mpt: try using: Authorization: Basic test@canonical.com:test
<bradb> mpt: btw, is salgado around there?
<mpt> Um, I think so
<mpt> one moment
<mpt> bradb, he's gone out, but reportedly will return soon
<bradb> ok, thanks
<bradb> n/m what i said about login() btw; i was thinking doctests
<bradb> actually, i was /really/ thinking of getting DR targeting landed, but anyway...
<mpt> sorry for the interruption :-)
* mpt has been trying to get this decruftification landed all day
<bradb> mpt: is anyone working on google-style list results? if not, i'll start that now (will unfortunately have to put of BjornT's review of the bugtask assignee widget for the moment, i guess)
<mpt> thanks BjornT
<mpt> bradb: If you mean MaloneSearchResults ;-), I finished the Design section of that spec a couple of hours ago
<bradb> yeah, i saw that
* mpt doesn't understand this obsession with Google, honestly...
<mpt> I could do the HTML part of it easily enough
<bradb> Rationale -- "The table format is hard to scan..."?
<mpt> yes, because stuff is all spaced out
<bradb> The table format is *easier* to scan than a google-style listing could ever hope to be. At least things are lined up. :)
<mpt> the gap between columns is much wider than the normal gap between words.
<bradb> The rationale is that there's too much info to show about a task without exploding off the end of the pages.
<BjornT> mpt: sorry, what i said won't work, our copy of zope3 is too old. you can look in some other pagetest, though, and copy the header from there.
<mpt> BjornT: I don't know who the authorization is for unless it's explicitly mentioned in the pagetest
<mpt> but thanks
<BjornT> spiv: i think the reason SteveA's branch isn't merged, is that the functionality already exists upstream
<bradb> mpt: so, noone's working on implementing MSR right now, right?
<mpt> bradb: Not as far as I know
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm.  How hard is it to backport that feature from upstream?
<bradb> ok, i'm bazzing my way to an MSR branch right now...
<yota> hi
<mpt> I need (a) the magic string for someone who's not Foo Bar, and (b) the name of that person
<yota> any rosetta admin here ?
<mpt> yota: Sorry, they're all sick/asleep at the moment ... Did you have a problem or a suggestion?
<yota> problem, I cannot upload a translation file
<mpt> What happens when you try?
<yota> a message appears on screen and that all
<mpt> What does the message say?
<yota> oups sorry
<yota> thx you for you upload ...
<mpt> :-)
<mpt> You were expecting to see something else instead, perhaps?
<mpt> (Maybe we should be showing something more obvious)
<yota> sure, an update :)
<bradb> ERROR: Thank you for your upload.
<BjornT> spiv: it shouldn't be that hard. i think it's only one extra function, and one modification to another function. although isn't the plan to upgrade our version of zope3 soon?
<mpt> bradb, shush
<spiv> BjornT: I'm not sure, but this has been an outstanding problem for a long time, and it's frustrating that we both have a branch to solve it, and later upstream solves it, but we aren't using either.
<spiv> Who's responsible for updating our zope3?
<BjornT> spiv: yeah i know. and i actually think that upstream had this before we even tried to fix it...
<bradb> Isn't the intent for us to wait to upgrade to 3.1 when it's officially released?
<mpt> yota: Does the message say something about the import process taking a while?
<BjornT> well, it'd be best to upgrade before that, to ensure that the functionality we use still is supported
<mpt> yota: Ah, you get an orange box, which looks like an error message
<yota> mpt: message say that translation content will appear  in few minutes. After few uploads, no update
<SteveA> hi
<mpt> bradb: Bad news
<bradb> mpt: kiko's already working on it?
<bradb> or salgado's not coming back?
<mpt> bradb: salgado's back from the doctor, but his eyes are no-worky so he can't read anything you say
<bradb> ouch! :/
<mpt> and they'll be like that for the next day or two
<mpt> So he says to e-mail him
<mpt> (he managed to find Ubuntu's "Log Out" menu item)
<bradb> poor guy
<spiv> SteveA: Btw, the other place I regularly see Ian Bicking's blog entries is linked from Daily Python-URL (http://www.pythonware.com/daily/)
<SteveA> mpt: if salgado is there, can you tell him that i reviewed his smallfixes--4 branch.  it's good.  a couple of small changes, and he'll be good to merge it.
<mpt> SteveA: He can't read code and he's just gone home for the weekend
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> jblack: ping
<jblack> pong
<jblack> steva: pong
<mpt> AHA!!!
* mpt figures out why his pagetest is failing
<SteveA> jblack: i guess i didn't understand what i was asking for when we talked about the bzr demo tarball.
<SteveA> i've had to bzr init and bzr add in the various branches to get them to work
<jblack> Oh, no, that's my fault. 
<SteveA> and of course, i'd forgotten there's no bzr switch yet
<jblack> I forgot to init them.
<SteveA> so, a multi-branch demo doesn't make much sense
<jblack> Yeah. bzr isn't usable in any real sense.
<SteveA> i think your instructions are a good start
<SteveA> in that they show how easy it is to branch, and commit and diff
<jblack> Its about good enough for local stuff and to play with some of the early merging stuff, but thats about it. :( 
<jblack> I'll put up a better 8/12 with the tools initted. sorry for the botch
<SteveA> no woorries.  please go through the instructions from a fresh download to check they make sense and work :-)
<jblack> Yeah. I did with 8-11. The changes to 8-12 were so minor, that I didn't check. 
<jblack> I'm walking through them now with 8-12-2
#launchpad 2005-08-18
<jblack> stevea: http://www.bazaar-ng.org/demo/bzrdemo-2005-08-12-2.tar.gz
<mpt> woohoo
<SteveA> jblack: darn, back up to 20MB
<jblack> Yeap.
<jblack> most of it is the full bzr branch
<SteveA> hmm... we need to choose a smaller codebase 
<jblack> without the bzr history for bzr, it would be a bit smaller. 
<SteveA> with a weave... ;-)
<jblack> stevea: No. as in "bzr.dev" is about 18 megs
<SteveA> oh, right
<jblack> I put in a bzr with the full history so that people can pull a newer bzr. 
<SteveA> so, bzr with history would be about 10MB in a .tar.gz
<jblack> unpacked, the trees work out to:
<SteveA> i think i won't mail the python guys about the demo just now.  can you co-ordinate with martin next week about a demo?
<jblack> bzr.dev: 31 megs, Python-Tools: 2.2, 3.1, 3.2 megs
<jblack> thats unpacked.
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> so, it would work out okay with just the bzr tool
<SteveA> and not its history
<SteveA> and instructions on how to get hold of a bzr source tree
<SteveA> for intrested hackers
<jblack> It would be a bit smaller, yes. About 6-8 megs of gzip for the bzr portion
<SteveA> i'll take a look in a sec
<SteveA> almost downloaded
<jblack> However, if they want to get a more current bzr that's in bzr, they'll be taking 1-4 hours to get a bzr that is pullable
<SteveA> i get unfriendly errors whenever i do something bad
<jblack> in bzr? yeah
<SteveA> i think i'll leave it for you to talk with martin and put together a nice demo
<SteveA> i don't want IndexError on typos to leave a poor impression
<jblack> In my personal opionion, bzr really isn't ready to show yet. 
<SteveA> thanks for helping put this together
<SteveA> i have a mail i'm about to send, explaining how we use baz 1.x with launchpad development
<jblack> Its still missing the core parts, as I mentioned a few days ago, and its not optimized to do the remote stuff, and have small filesizes. 
<jblack> For example, if there's a practical way to diff two branches, I haven't found it yet
* jblack looks fondly at his birthday cake
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  clean up templates with names starting with 'b', fixing bug 927 (patch-2253: mpt@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bob2> jblack: happy birthday!
<jblack> Thank you! 
<jblack> How are ya? 
<jblack> bob2: ^^
<bob2> jblack: same old, same old
<bob2> jblack: what've you been up to?
<jblack> Mostly work, but a few interesting things.
<jblack> Yesterday I had the fire department over. :) 
<bob2> for tea?
<bob2> or a fire?
<jblack> Ironically, for a fire extinguisher. :) 
<jblack> My daughter had been acting up for the last month or so, blowing me off seven or eight times for just about anything I asked.
<jblack> So I decided to show her that just as quickly as I give something, I can give it away.
<jblack> I took one of her gameboy games, stuck it on potted soil, doused it in rubbing alcohol, and lit it.
<jblack> Got a really cute 6" red flame that eventually turned a bit blue.
<jblack> Well, anyways, I had 3 old extinguishers that had been around the house for a few years, and finally decided to test it against this massive 6" flame on the back porch.
<jblack> So I pulled the trigger on the little fire extinguisher, and my entire courtyard filled up with this awful smelling yellow smoke. 
<jblack> big yellow cloud about 50 feet in radius, on a still day.
<bob2> wow
<jblack> the neighbors, mistaking a big huge cloud of smelly yellow fire retardant for fire smoke, called the fire department.
<jblack> So they showed up for the first anti-fire in history
<bob2> haha
<bob2> see, that's far more exciting than my week
<jblack> Oh, that was just yesterday. The rest of the week was just as surreal
<jblack> If I could go back, I'd wear a helmet with a video cam on it
<jblack> For example, imagine how it looks driving across town with a 5' tall, 575 pound safe, in a subaru station wagon. :) 
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> you staged a bank robbery?
<jblack> Nah. Long story. 
<jblack> That's really the higher point of that story, if you exlucde the comedy of watching a husband, a friend and an ex-wife trying to get a 5' tall, 575 pound safe up 5 steps and through a door that it doesn't fit through.
<bob2> hahaha
<bob2> it took me and 2 friends just to move my desk to my new place
<bob2> if I'd had a safe I think I would have just bulldozed part of the house
<jblack> As it turns out, you can either spend $360 on a sentry safe that looks secure, except it only resists breakin for 5 minutes (FIVE! And thats with common tools like sledge hammers and prybars), or you can spend $600 on a 5' tall gun safe that's only been broken into once (by rolling a tractor over it repeatedly)
<bob2> okiedokie
<jblack> (not this particular safe mind you, any of these safes, ever)
<jblack> You got a new place? Cool!
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> it's quite cool, especially given it snowed the other day ;p
<jblack> Did you leave australia? 
<bob2> no
<jblack> I didn't know it snowed anywhere in australia
<spiv> He's still in Canbrrrrr.
<bob2> it only snows every few years
<bob2> and not much
<bob2> but nonetheless
<j^> hi, i added NetworkManager to launchpad the other day, https://launchpad.net/products/network-manger and was wondering how to get it beond the Testing sync state.
<lifeless> ddaa: ^^
<ddaa> j^: you're on the right track
<j^> ddaa ware you planing to restructure the process of adding products to launchpad?
<ddaa> Not right now. What are you suggesting?
<j^> right now one has to go back to add Release Root Directory URL, Release Filename Patern
<ddaa> Oh right.
<ddaa> That sucks.
<j^> its missing in the first mask to create a branch
<j^> the other thing is that branch and series is mixed up all over the place
<ddaa> Yup, I even believe there's a bug in malone about that.
<j^> ah, ok
<ddaa> Not sure when we'll come around to fixing that though. I do have more pressing functional problems to fix right now.
<j^> i could not name the product NetworkManager
<ddaa> but we are aware of those problems
<j^> so i named it network-manager
<ddaa> right, there's also a bug about the surprising behaviour there, we accept only lowercase names. Naming it network-manager was the right thing to do.
<ddaa> (except for the typo, that I have just fixed, you called it "network-manger"
<j^> yup, fixed that
<ddaa> j^: so far, the code does the job and people use it essentially right. We are aware that some things are frustrating, but things that do not _actually_ work right take priority.
<ddaa> I know that must be a disappointing answer.
<ddaa> You can try nagging morgs about that. He did a pretty good job of fixing web UI nits for the past months, and maybe he's a bit less overloaded than I.
<ddaa> (though technically, those problems are now mine)
<j^> its not a big issue for me, just thought i bring it up.
<ddaa> j^: one thing
<ddaa> "main" and 0.4 should be different series
<j^> 0.4 is main right now though
<j^> so you suggest to change the display name from MAIN to 0.4 Development Series
<ddaa> When looking at the CVS, it appears that it only contains a branch for 0.3
<ddaa> that means that 0.4 series are (likely) release from MAIn
<ddaa> therefore 0.4 _is_ the main series
<j^> 0.3 was branched since it uses old versions of dbus and hal
<ddaa> I'm suggesting one of two things
<ddaa> 1. fix the name, summary, ftp glob, etc. to match MAIN
<ddaa> 2. fix the display name to mention 0.4 and create a proper MAIN series to import the CVS MAIN into
<ddaa> (the 2 might require some hoops since I believe we might have a constraint that requires the presence of a "main" series now)
<ddaa> Not that it matters a lot.
<ddaa> I'll do it.
<j^> hm, so i would take out 0.4 all out for now, since its more main, which happens to be work on 0.4 right now
<ddaa> In the current context, that would make more sense.
<ddaa> You know about HCT?
<j^> no, whats HCT?
* j^ looks up https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadGlossary
<ddaa> That's going to be a version control system designed specifically for distro packages.
<ddaa> The whole release and series stuff is about providing data for HCT.
<ddaa> (well, mostly, it's also used for other things, like translations)
<j^> sounds good
<j^> are you still changing things right now?, otherwise i would rename 0.4 to 0.3 and track that branch and use main for cvs MAIN
<ddaa> Yup. I'm taking care of it
<ddaa> Have a coffee, I'll tell you when the import is done or if there is a problem.
<j^> cool, and thanks again.
<ddaa> j^: one question
<ddaa> NetworkManager-0.4.cvs20050506.tar.gz
<ddaa> is that _really_ a release???
<ddaa> bah... as long at it's not matching a bunch of daily cvs snapshots, that's okay.
<j^> well, its a cvs snapshot
<j^> but there are no daily cvs snapshots
<ddaa> Keybuk: I'm about to explain some things about the release and tarballs model and how it relates to HCT
<ddaa> Keybuk: please correct me if I say something wrong
<ddaa> j^: Keybuk is the the HCT guy.
<j^> but dan(main developer, working for redhat) is not that good with putting up proper releases. afaik the ubuntu package will use cvs of some point
<j^> thats what it does right now
<ddaa> The basic model is that: we import the CVS mainline, then we import the release tarballs and try to attach them to the imported CVS history, that's meant to capture the changes between the CVS and the released tarballs, there are generally some. Then we import the packages and we attached them to release tarballs when present.
<ddaa> So we get a complete RCS ancestry between upstream version control and distro packages.
<ddaa> (which allows for whatever nifty merge features are provided by the RCS tool)
<ddaa> Registering CVS snapshots there probably counts as noise, and might confuse that system.
<ddaa> Keybuk: correct?
<ddaa> The whole thing _can_ work without release tarballs, it should degrade gracefully.
* ddaa ponders
<ddaa> I think I'll keep your ftp data. Seems like the right thing to do after all.
<j^> so it should also be ok to have upstream in cvs, have an arch branch for the distro package managed via launchpad;
<ddaa> Right. I do not think we are quite there yet, but not far.
<ddaa> If the upstream is not making releases at all, that would be the right thing to do.
<ddaa> 775 revisions on MAIN, it's going to take a little while
<Keybuk> ddaa: actually, provided cvs snapshots are on a different series, they can be quite useful
<ddaa> different from what?
<ddaa> from rcs import, from packagerelease?
<ddaa> from package?
<ddaa> (me is still fuzzy about how packages relate to series)
<j^> for some users i can see there email on https://launchpad.net/people/username/ but not on https://launchpad.net/people/username/+emails - the second link will give me:  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<ddaa> j^: http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/network-manager@bazaar.ubuntu.com/network-manager--MAIN--0
<superted> does anyone know when rosetta (or ubuntu at best) gets translations from GTP the last time for Breezy ?
#launchpad 2005-08-19
<sivang> jordi: Howdy :)
<hashar> doh
<hashar> need to convert my applications language files to .po .pot :p
<ddaa> jamesh: I'm looking into integrating python with gedit. I have setup a trivial "python hello world" plugin already and looked at pyphany for inspiration, but I was quite scared by all the GNU standards goo and glib-gtk-gnome voodoo that involved.
<ddaa> jamesh: do you know some synthetic online resources about making a gnu standards compliant package (autoconf-automake-gettext-libtool-pkgtool-whatever), using the pygtk binding generation magic, and that sort of things
<ddaa> also, using the gnome terminal widget to hack toghether a python console instead of the hack used by pyphany
<ddaa> (though I could cannibalise that one easily)
<ddaa> also I'm unclear about how I should handle the "provide python support for gedit" case. Should I make a python loader plugin that supplement the plugin dialog of gedit, or should I look for a way to make it seamless?
<sivang> hey ddaa 
<sivang> ddaa: some interesting stuff you do there :) you want to turn gedit to a Python IDE ?
<ddaa> Just dicking around.
<sivang> ddaa: what ado you want to do python plugin for gedit?
<ddaa> I have some ideas about where I would like to go. Mostly, I got there from gobby.
<ddaa> I was interested in collaborative text editing for a little while, and gobby is most promising project I have found so far. But it's C++, so I will not contribute to it directly for fun.
<sivang> I see. does it allow concurrent modifications?
<ddaa> sabfl suggested integrating collaborative editing into gedit, so I'm thinking about making python binding for gedit, binding for gobby, then glue that toghether.
* sivang checks the webpage. It does!
<ddaa> sivang: I talk about it a bit in my blog
<sivang> Gobby looks pretty nice, yeah
<sivang> ddaa: can I please have the link?
<ddaa> http://ddaa.net/blog
<sivang> ddaa: thx
<sivang> ddaa: was trying to ping jamesh about lpint-bonobo, is he supposed to come online today?
<ddaa> It's sunday. Sometimes people are around sometimes not. They are really required to be there only on weekdays.
<sivang> ddaa: k, was just asking no demands posted :)
<sivang> ddaa: libre software link is broken, btw
<ddaa> ha?
<ddaa> bah, only one I did not test
<sivang> ddaa: in the *very* intersting essay you have there on the first palge :)
<sivang> ddaa: s/palge/page/
* sivang reads
<ddaa> fixed link, thanks
<bob2> nifty
<sivang> ddaa: no prob, nice story. I wish more companies would have worked that way :)
<ddaa> That's quite 21st century thing, and it's quite difficult and relies on a limited pool of intelligent and higly motivated individuals. I'm not sure how far it can scale.
<sivang> ddaa: probably true. I can see lost of the "corporate" way of doing things compensates for lack of competence or skills :-/
<sivang> s/lost/lots/
<ddaa> Yeah, Sturgeon's law.
<ddaa> 99% of everything is grunge.
<ddaa> 99% of programmers are not good programmers.
<ddaa> and 99% of execs are probably completely unable to work in such a setting.
<sivang> ddaa: anyway, there is  alot more then just doing stuff efficiently and with quality in the distributed development school,
<sivang> ddaa: it becomes plain fun :)
<ddaa> somehow things seem to get less fun when you are paid for doing them, but as job goes that's a a good company.
<ddaa> even though some people may disagree, for understandable reasons
<sivang> ofcourse. I think that it taking efforts in supporting what I think its a revolution, even if the work is less fun now and then, the general goal is till worth while and can give motivation.
<sivang> s/its/is/
<sivang> (e.g., supporting open source, ppromoting it, making it accessible to everyone)
<ddaa> I'd like to discuss that more, but I have some IRL appointments
<ddaa> things like walking around in a park with family
<sivang> ddaa: sure, thanks for chatting
<sivang> hey Keybuk , 'sup?
<Keybuk> hey
<seadog_> hi
<seadog_> any rosetta admin online?
<seadog_> ok then :) bye
<kostkon> hi
<kostkon> i was doing a little of translating and I stumbled across these "_". Are these mnemonics, do we have to honour them. New to translation stuff.
<kostkon> anyone?!
#launchpad 2005-08-20
<seadog_> hi
<mpt> hello seadog_
<seadog_> I am looking for a rosetta admin, anyone online?
<stub> Does anyone know the status of the Python CVS  import into the bazaar archives?
<spiv> stub: It bombs out with "Parser error: Unable to find filename -- parser in bad state?" at the moment.
<spiv> Fairly early in the process, too.
<spiv> Yeah, it dies in under 10 minutes.
<stub> I'm more interested if it is being worked on and it it looks like it will be available in days, weeks or months. cvs2svn work fine on the tree, which makes Bazaar 1+2 look pretty sick in comparison since people can't even open the door ;)
<spiv> stub: That I can't answer :)
<spiv> ddaa should know, but he's got a holiday today.
<ddaa> spiv: technically, I'm _always_ on holiday when it's 1am
<mpt> seadog_: Neither of them are available at the moment
<ddaa> Python CVS.
<ddaa> rlog parsing confusion
<ddaa> bad, bad
<spiv> ddaa: Oh, hello.
<seadog_> mpt, ok thnx
<spiv> ddaa: You shouldn't be here then :P
<spiv> ddaa: Have a good weekend?
<mpt> seadog_: Try again in about 12~16 hours
<ddaa> Not enough time to work on my things
<ddaa> But otherwise, pretty good.
<seadog_> mpt, ok
<ddaa> spiv: I'm suddenly under a lot of pressure to fix cscvs problems, and my pipe is not exactly clear without that
<ddaa> I'd like to do everything people are asking me, but something has to give, I already prioritized some time for the twisted import problem before finishing my current task (url support in importd)
<ddaa> because lifeless said it would be easy, I do not think I can afford to to stick the python import problem there too
<spiv> ddaa: Yeah, I can completely understand.
<spiv> ddaa: I guess the answer to this is "no", but is there anything that would make your life easier at this point other than cloning you or lifeless?
<ddaa> well, for one thing, talk sabdfl into the idea I already have enough work for _not_ doing launchpad development as well
<ddaa> at least not until the current issues are fixed or we get more workforce on importd things
<ddaa> I'd like to do more launchpad, but there's just does not seem to be time.
<spiv> Yeah.  You do need to sleep occasionally after all :)
<ddaa> TBH I was quite burnt up after the imports death sprint.
<ddaa> I certainly used to be more productive than I am now.
<ddaa> I think we could really use one more pair of hands on cscvs and importd
<ddaa> spiv: you are the best candidate for that, if you have some time.
<ddaa> as you are close to buildbot guys and have been a consistent cscvs reviewer
<ddaa> spiv: how would you feel about that?
<spiv> That's a good point.
<spiv> In principle, I'd be happy to work on it.
<spiv> I need to sit down and figure out exactly what tasks I need to do for the next little while, because I think I may be close to over-committed already.
<spiv> But assuming I had the time, I think I'd enjoy working on that.
<ddaa> That would cool. I'd get to work more on some other things (like launchpad), I'd be happy to get out of my ghetto, and sabdfl would be happy to see me work on the branches stuff.
<ddaa> And I'd get to review your code for a change :P
<spiv> :)
<spiv> lifeless: You may find this interesting: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2005-August/055399.html
<UbuWu> hello, I need help filing a bug
<UbuWu> I want to file a bug on soundconverter in malone, but it says its package name is an invalid value
<spiv> Hmm, yeah that package seems to be missing for some reason.
<UbuWu> It is quite new, maybe that's the problem...?
<spiv> Yeah, probably.
<spiv> I'm not sure what the exact process is.
<UbuWu> is there any other way to report the bug then?
<bob2> you could try emailing whoever touched it last
<bob2> you can find them by reading changelog.Debian.gz
<UbuWu> ok, I will try that, thanks
<stub> What was the deadline set for Launchpad development using baz-ng? Was it end of August? Or am I getting confused with something else?
<spiv> stub: That's something else.
<spiv> stub: It was by UBZ, iirc.
<spiv> stub: By the end of August lifeless will be working on baz-ng more-or-less full time, I think was what you're confusing?
<stub> probably
* mpt rummages for the timeline
<mpt> "RocketFuel to bzr" is right after UBZ
<mpt> er, no
<mpt> right after Breezy release
<mpt> late October
<spiv> It has to be before UBZ, because of the pie contest :)
<mpt> right
<sivang> HI all
<sivang> s/HI/Hi/
<jamesh> hi sivang 
<jamesh> you wanted to talk about the lpint-bonobo stuff?
<sivang> jamesh: yeah, what point did you guys reach? I saw the wiki was updated with only gedit, and evo is still pending. What about the applest?
<sivang> jamesh: (I didn't see the applets there, plus I gnome-games seem not to contain the helper items - is this still due to the setgid problem?)
<jamesh> sivang: I integrated your lpint-bonobo library into the main launchpad-integration package
<jamesh> sivang: few small changes: s/bonnobo/bonobo/, and performing the translatation explicitly since we want it to occur in the launchpad-integration translation domain instead of the app's translation domain
<jamesh> I'm not sure what the issue is with the gnome-games stuff
<jamesh> they are setgid, but they fork on startup and drop privs
<jamesh> so there is a privileged child process that writes to the score file
<jamesh> the main app wouldn't have any privs to pass on to launchpad-integration helper
<sivang> morning mpt 
<spiv> stub: You broke pqm?
<stub> eh?
<stub> heh... 
* stub tries out lifelesses instructions
<Keybuk> isn't "broken" a ground-state for pqm?
<spiv> Keybuk: That's why we feed it rocketfuel.
<stub> pqm seems pretty solid - it is just more patient at waiting for tests to complete than we are ;)
<wdh> hi ppls.. When translating from English to Dutch, i see that a translation for both the singualr form ant the plural should be translated. How would i do that in launchpad?
<wdh> hmmmz.. i should learn typing all over again :P
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Drop Processor.owner and ProcessorFamily.owner columns (patch-2254: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<jamesh> wdh: if the application has been written to allow you to translate both singular and plural forms for a string, then Rosetta will let you
<jamesh> wdh: if you see a case where you should be able to but can't, it would probably require an application modification to fix
<wdh> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1267  << here is a screenshot of the situation.. 
<wdh> not sure how i would fix this though
<wdh> uhm.. i seem to be blind :S
<spiv> Hmm.  Perhaps if the input boxes were labelled "Dutch singular" and "Dutch plural" rather than "Dutch" and "", it would help.
<spiv> I guess it's not a big issue.
<jamesh> spiv: would probably help, but in some languages it won't just be two boxes
<jamesh> some languages have more than 2 plural forms
* spiv nods
<jamesh> the expression for russian is: n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2
<jamesh> 3 forms
<Keybuk> is that the same for Polish?
<Keybuk> or is Polish even more insane?
<Keybuk> google say Polish has 5 forms (1; 2,3,4; 5-12; 22-24; 25-31; etc.)
<jamesh> in the sample data, Polish uses: n==1 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2
<jamesh> 3 forms
<jamesh> Welsh has 4 forms: n==1 ? 0 : n==2 ? 1 : (n != 8 || n != 11) ? 2 : 3
<jamesh> although I think Telsa said that it really has more forms than that
<Keybuk> yeah, it has different forms for both masculine and feminine
<Keybuk> and some words undergo mutation when plural
<Keybuk> or, even better, the next word undergoes mutation when the previous one is plural
<jamesh> that sort of thing can be handled by ngettext though, right?
<Keybuk> yeah, just requires either (a) care or (b) ignoring the whole thing ;)
<jamesh> I think she said that to get it exactly right, you'd need to pick an appropriate plural form rule to match the actual ngettext uses in the application ...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Update database diagrams (patch-2255: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  LinkChecker 3.2 (patch-105: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> spiv lost his spots?
<cprov> morning guys
<niemeyer> Morning cprov!
<cprov> niemeyer: hi niemeyer, how is it going ?
<niemeyer> cprov: Everything is fine!
<niemeyer> cprov: Working hard on some projects here.. doesn't even look like I'll be moving soon :)
<cprov> niemeyer: what are you doing ?
<niemeyer> cprov: Working on the Conectiva Linux -> Mandriva Linux migration system
<cprov> niemeyer: uhm, I see ...
<sivang> niemeyer: wee , sounds like lots of fun :)
<niemeyer> sivang: It is indeed :))
<sivang> what will be discussed at the upcoming developers meeting?
<sivang> niemeyer: you a mandrake/ connectiva maintainer ?
<niemeyer> sivang: Right now, yes
<sivang> niemeyer: and also a launchpad deveoper?
<niemeyer> sivang: Right now, no :))
<niemeyer> sivang: But in a couple of weeks these answers should reverse ;)
<sivang> niemeyer: heheh. What will you be working on in launchpad? (if it's ok to ask)
<niemeyer> sivang: It's certainly ok.. I'll be joining Scott
<mpt> jordi: ping
* bradb-out & # hotel shopping
<Keybuk> niemeyer: about?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Greetings!
<Keybuk> niemeyer: you wrote the docs for the X-Chat Python plugin, right?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Yep
<niemeyer> Keybuk: (and the plugin itself :)
<Keybuk> don't suppose you have any idea why X-Chat still beeps if you steal a "Channel Msg Hilight" event and return EAT_ALL ?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: No idea really.. looks like a bug
<Keybuk> yeah, I think it always beeps regardless :-/
<niemeyer> You could disable the beep for all highlighted messages, but I suppose you want to do that selectively.
<Keybuk> yeah, I was trying to disable it on a per-channel basis
<niemeyer> Keybuk: What you could do is disable for all of them, and make the plugin beep for you
<niemeyer> I do that, but instead of beeping I raise a knotify window with the message.
<Keybuk> there isn't a xchat.beep() thing though, is there?
<niemeyer> Nope.. I don't think os
<niemeyer> so
<niemeyer> But, IIRC, there's a control sequence for beeping
<Keybuk> yeah;
<Keybuk> hmm, it doesn't stop the channel tab turning blue either
* Keybuk gives up
<ondrej> hi guys, could somebody look at https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1774 and try to prevent this kind of emails to me? Bug was assigned to Ubuntu GNOME team, but sent to /me, since I am Debian MTN of this package...
<kiko> ondrej, let me check that out.
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1774/activity
<robitaille> ondrej: sorry about the spam (I did that assignment earlier)
<ondrej> no problem, but it's second time I got info about universe bug in Ubuntu...  and while I don't have problem with closing invalid bugs, I can easily imaging horde of upset DD :-)
<robitaille> kiko: who closed it?  These 2 packages are in universe, not main
<robitaille> thus should be filled in Malone
<kiko> robitaille, I'm not sure because the activity log isn't displaying that (it should). however, more importantly, we need to fix up subscriptions RSN to avoid this problem.
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, do we know who changed what in the activity log? if so, could we add that information to the page? (look at the link I pasted above)
<BjornT> kiko: yes, we know who changed it, so we could easily add another column to display it.
<kiko-fud> BjornT, killer -- if you're too busy to do that, I can
<BjornT> kiko-fud: well, i'm not working today, so i won't do it today. if you could do it, it'd be great.
<kiko-fud> okay
<kiko-fud> is the production update for tomorrow all set?
<kiko-fud> fud
<jordi> mpt: pong
<mpt> jordi: You're the ideal person to answer Clytie Siddall's question on rosetta-users, afaict
<jordi> mpt: yep, I was going to do that later todaty
<ondrej> hi, I need to override permissions in Launchpad for Ubuntu Czech Translators, previous admin is on vacation and I need to start synchronizing people to do translations for Breezy
<ondrej> I am Ubuntu Contact for Czech LoCo team...
<ondrej> also there is error in IP address database...  it started detecting that I am from South Africa, but I am from Czech Republic...
<mpt> ondrej: Rosetta is detecting that everyone is in South Africa at the moment, that's a bug https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1732
<ondrej> ok, thanks for info :-)
<mpt> ondrej: As for the Czech permissions, perhaps jordi can help you with that
<mpt> jordi? :-)
<kiko> mpt, that bug is related to GeoIP -- see stub for details
<mpt> kiko: I know, that's what the bug report says
<mpt> Or at least, that's what the bug it's a duplicate of says :-)
<kiko> aha
<ondrej> btw, how are translation handled in rosetta related to upstream? Are updated translations propagated upstream?
* mpt looks forward to duplicates not showing up in search results
<mpt> ondrej: Upstream can download Rosetta translations any time they like. We don't spam them with "hey, we've got translations for you" messages they didn't ask for.
<ondrej> ok, that answers my question...  So responsible teams should approach upstream and offer them translations in polite way :-)
<mpt> yes
<mpt> jordi can help you with that, too :-)
<mpt> that's his job
<jordi> ondrej: hey!
<jordi> ondrej: I'll fix your team thing in a minute.
* mpt gives jordi lots of work to do
<jordi> ondrej: re> teams, yes; right now it's upstream who may or may not pick up translations from rosetta. In some cases, Rosetta is their official vehicle for l10n so you can trust that's what will happen.
<jordi> In other cases, there's specific policy, like for example modules "owned" by the traditional "Translation Project".
<ondrej> well, I guess that's not case for coreutils :-)
<jordi> ondrej: that's something that will be improved in the future, with the creation of specific "Czech TP team" in rosetta, etc.
<jordi> right now there's ubuntu translators and gnome translators. GNOME translators can map to the GTP people, if some language decides they want to translate gnome using rosetta.
<jordi> ondrej: re Czech team, you're requesting that you are promoted to Admin for a while?
<ondrej> so, if I translate GNOME stuff in rosette will it updated in upstream or do I have to do it manually?
<jordi> ondrej: manually
<ondrej> jordi: well, I would say to promote me permanently...  I will talk to MadRabitt afterwards...
<kiko> ondrej, the plan is to offer updates, and eventually offer a baz branch where you can merge from
<jordi> ondrej: the Czech GNOME team could get pissed if some random .cz guy started tampering on their translations.
<jordi> ondrej: gnome products are owned by the GNOME translation teams. In the future, arch branches could be arranged for those teams who want to officially merge from rosetta
<jordi> hi kiko
<jordi> damn, I can't edit ondrej
<jordi> I can't promote him, I think.
<jordi> kiko, do you think I should be able?
<kiko> what sort of promotion are you looking to do, jordi?
<jordi> ondrej is an approved member of "ubuntu-l10n-cs"
<jordi> I want to make him admin of the team
<jordi> I can't add members to that team either.
<ondrej> jordi: I am in contact with current admin and I was also asked by him, wheter I want to coordinate translations...
<jordi> nod
<ondrej> jordi: so there should not be problem by pissing anyone :-)
<jordi> ondrej: in your case I trust you more than enough to do this without much checking with madrabbit
<jordi> :)
<jordi> kiko: should I file a bug?
<kiko> jordi, hmmm. well, what you're asking for is permission to change membership status in a team which isn't yours
<kiko> the easy way out is to become a launchpad admin (like a superuser) but I think that's crack
<kiko> should any rosetta expert be allowed to manipulate this sort of membership?
<jordi> kiko: I think it's part of my tasks to promote people like this.
<jordi> Who should do it instead? Carlos?
<jordi> I think it's in my duties. I'm happy if it isnt' though ;)
<kiko> heh
<ondrej> :-)
<kiko> I'm not saying I disagree
<kiko> but I would rather we didn't add an "if user.login == jordi:" fragment in the team membership permissions checking code :-P
<jordi> kiko: I'm a rosetta expert
<kiko> right
<jordi> should be part of the perms thing for experts, not just for jordi
<kiko> which brought me to my question
<kiko> should any rosetta expert be allowed to manipulate this sort of membership?
<kiko> which you didn't answer :-P
<jordi> I think they should, yes. but I don't know how many rosetta experts will be appointed, and how easily.
<jordi> I'll file a bug just to have this request BLOCKED by something in malone.
<ondrej> or maybe you can create another type of role?
<ondrej> jordi: did you change anything on my account? I can't access it at all now...
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1776
<jordi> ondrej: no, I didn't.
<jordi> when was the last time you accessed your account details?
<jordi> have you "merged accounts" lately?
<ondrej> dunno, two weeks? yes, I merged my original debian account with new ubuntite account
<ondrej> https://launchpad.net/people/ondrej-sury
<ondrej> gives me "Sorry, a system error occurred"
<jordi> ondrej: mine too :)
<jordi> ondrej: I bet this is the "two wiki names" bugs in Launchpad. It's pending a production update to be fixed.
<jordi> kiko: do you know when salgado's fix will hit production?
<kiko> hmmm
<ondrej> :-) seems like I found two bugs in launchpad today...
<kiko> salgado, when was the merge-bug fixed?
<jordi> ondrej: nope, the second one doesn't count ;)
<jordi> I've been affected for over a week now :)
<ondrej> :)
<ondrej> robitaille: btw, sorry for rejecting that bug, I didn't realized that gnome-desktop-environment is in universe...
<ondrej> maybe I have second bug? when you are viewing translation and change viewing preferences (from all to untranslated) it keeps current offset even if the offset is out of bounds...
<jordi> ondrej: hmm, that one is a bug. Want to file a bug?
<ondrej> no, but willdo...
<jordi> you don't want to file it?
<jordi> if you don't, I can :)
<ondrej> ok, you do it :-)
* jordi curses ;)
<ondrej> and another one: if I choose any language in Alt: selector and "untranslated" it gives me "Sorry, a system error occurred"
<ondrej> all other statuses (all/need review/translated) works fine...
<ondrej> any language means (Slovak, French, Dutch), tried English, but that worked
<jordi> where do you seet his?
<ondrej> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gdm/+pots/gdm/cs/+translate
<ondrej> Czech+untranslated also works fine
<ondrej> maybe this bug is triggered only when Alternate Language has something to offer?
<ondrej> because "Georgian" is ok, but "German" triggers bug
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I see no alternate language.
<ondrej> that's strange, I have full <select> list of alternate languages
<ondrej> btw, it seems that breezy translations list is very confusing, f.e. glib2.0 has 9 template names review-breezy-glib2.0-{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8} and glib20
<kiko> yet another bug filed against a missing product
<jordi> mpt: hmm, Clytie asks about Ubuntu stuff I'm not sure I'm in position to answer
<jordi> I don't know some details of the Ubuntu packaging proceses
<ondrej> just quick offtopic question...  what is the channel for Community Council Meetings?
<jordi> kiko?
<kiko> yes?
<mpt> ondrej: Why is it that you need admin permissions for the team?
<mpt> What is it that you need to do that you can't do now?
<ondrej> mpt: well because existing administrator asked me to take over coordination? and second reason is that I need to confirm OldaChroust as member.
<jordi> mpt: approving members
<mpt> ok, I know how to solve this
<mpt> ondrej: Why can't the existing administrator make you an administrator?
<ondrej> well, he is on vacation now...
<ondrej> but if this is problem, it can wait...
<mpt> jordi: Do you have permission to change the translation team for a language in Ubuntu?
<jordi> mpt: I haven't tried. Let's see.
<jordi> mpt: what do you suggest?
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1776/
<ondrej> mpt: I don't think it's neccessary to this kind of sorcery now...  I will wait until current administrator returns from vacation...
<jordi> ondrej: or wait for Carlos tomorrow.
<jordi> he can do it.
<ondrej> ok, it's not THAT important to create such magick :-)
<jordi> mpt: wow, that really sounds like a great hack
<ondrej> BTW thanks all for great work on launchpad, it's really useful tool :-D
<mpt> glad you like it
<jordi> kiko: besides mailing carlos about me being away for some days, who else should I mail? launchpad@? allhands?
<kiko> allhands is fine if carlos has given you an okay; be sure to say this doesn't affect your total worked hours
<jordi> nod
<ondrej> ok ladies and guys, time to sleep...  have a nice rest of day whatever timezone you are in :-)
<jordi> nite ondrej
<cprov> see you later
<Nafallo> kiko: ping
<kiko> Nafallo!
<Nafallo> kiko: :-). you know if we will see who does what string in rosetta?
<Nafallo> kiko: would help for managing the translationteams.
<kiko> Nafallo, for suggested strings, the person is listed. are you talking about approved strings?
<Nafallo> kiko: ah, it is? then it's just the bug with multiple lines then ;-)
<Nafallo> kiko: thanx :-)
<kiko> yes, that's a known bug IIRC
<Nafallo> kiko: my gf reported it ;-)
<sivang> jordi: hey , 'sup ?
<mpt> kiko: It's deliberate
<kiko> mpt?
<mpt> condition="not:messageSet/isMultiline"
<kiko> why?
<mpt> because multi-line items take up lots of space on the page
<mpt> and if you have 3~4 suggestions per item, it gets very long indeed
<mpt> So what I'm trying to do at the moment (baz permitting) is put them in expanders like the "Add a comment" section
<kiko> aha
<jblack> lifeless: You're not still on vacation, are you? 
<kiko> where's carlos?
<lifeless> jblack: I sure am, till the end of the week
<jblack> Ahh. Ok. Have fun then.
<lifeless> ;0
<mpt> kiko: Your review of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SimplifyingMalone would be welcome
* mpt looks at his merge from rocketfuel into launchpad--devel--0 unhopefully
<mpt> Unable to connect to stuart.bishop@canonical.com.
<kiko> odd
* bradb returns from hotel shopping
#launchpad 2005-08-21
<elmo> err, mpt/kiko what are you guys talking about in that DPoT thread?
<jordi> that's a great question
<elmo> you realise the missing ".2" is a packaging bug, long since fixed, right?
<elmo> and nothing to do with launchpad...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  implement DistroReleaseBugTargeting (patch-2256: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko-zzz> elmo, thanks for the tip
<kiko-zzz> I didn't realize that, no -- should I have?
<elmo> I don't know, but I'm not sure why you and mpt are discussing it
<elmo> they're two separate issues and only one is actually a launchpad bug
<interalia> hi
<interalia> the various products under https://launchpad.net/products/+all - are the arch trees meant to be tracking upstream CVS only?
<jamesh> yes
<interalia> ah ok, so not the ubuntu version that might have patches applied?
<bob2> not yet
<interalia> meaning it's meant to track that instead, or in addition?
<bob2> it will do that in addition
<interalia> cool, thanks
<jamesh> interalia: the Big Plan(tm) is that you will have branches off the mainline that represent the release tarballs made by upstream, and then each patch included in the Ubuntu debs would be a branch off the tarball branch
<robitaille> I'm getting a system error on this url: https://launchpad.net/people/jdub
<robitaille> is that a bug?
<spiv> system errors are always bugs :)
<spiv> Yeah, this is a known bug.
<spiv> One of our most frequent dupes.
<robitaille> bug number?
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1313
<robitaille> thanks
<mpt> ok, I have to tweak the System Error page
<mpt> "Yes, this is a bug. No, please don't copy this helpful text into a bug report, we know what it says, it's the same every time, and mpt's writing doesn't need any wider distribution."
<spiv> mpt: :)
<jamesh> would it be possible to include the URL to the error page?
<jamesh> or some token we could use to look up the error they got?
<ben__> ok can somebody help me sign the darn code of conduct
<ben__> doing things in the way I would expect them to work
<ben__> str: Code of Conduct digest do not match:
<spiv> jamesh: It should be possible to include a token, I'd think.
<ben__> gpg --clearsign
<ben__> then password
<jamesh> spiv: I guess a link would be a bad idea, since the tracebacks aren't visible without the client cert
<ben__> then code of conduct text
<ben__> then ctrl-d
<ben__> then copy-paste output
<ben__> no dice
<jamesh> ben__: try saving the code of conduct to a file, then do "cat filename | gpg --clearsign > signedfile"
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0/+download <- download link
<ben__> thanks I'll give it a go
<jamesh> ben__: it wants to make sure that the text you GPG-signed is the same as the text on the website, but doing a copy/paste from the web browser can give you different white space
<ben__> ah ok
<ben__> well the file thing work
<ben__> ed
<ben__> though I copied-pasted that too
<ben__> thanks a lot
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production and staging updates (patch-106: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<loreto> hello
<spiv> Hi.
<loreto> rosetta is down?
<spiv> stub's doing a production rollout atm I think.
<spiv> It should be back shortly (with shiny new code ;)
<loreto> oh, ok :-)
<carlos> morning
<stub> Yay for our 'system down for maintenance' page
<stub> :-P
<stub> spiv: Can you please bounce the librarian
<carlos> stub, hi, is the error with the "fix white space" script happening with the change I did last week? I mean did you executed it from the same version that the fuzzy one?
<stub> think so
<stub> I'll confirm in a tick if you like
<carlos> stub, yes, please, because I think I fixed that problem and I don't understand how is that it's happening again...
<spiv> stub: bounced
* spiv -> dinner
<stub> carlos: The exception is still being raised with current rocketfuel
<carlos> stub, ok, I will take another look...
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> mpt, hi
<carlos> mpt, around?
<sivang> hi carlos 
<carlos> sivang, hi
* mpt wakes up
<Nafallo> mpt: morning :-)
<ondrej> mm all
<ondrej> can we solve that issue with Czech L10N team?
<ondrej> carlos: jordi told me yesterday, that you are able to promote me to administrator status for "Ubuntu Czech Translators" team...
<carlos> yes, I am
<carlos> ondrej, did you agree on that with the other team members?
<ondrej> carlos: yes, in fact I was asked by MadRabbit to take care of coordination...
<carlos> grr, My X server died again
<ondrej> [resend in case you were disconnected before you got my message]  carlos: yes, in fact I was asked by MadRabbit to take care of coordination...
<carlos> ondrej, I saw it
<carlos> I was writing that
<carlos> I believe you and I'm going to give you those rights
<carlos> but I would remove them if the team says it's not true later, ok?
<ondrej> carlos: ok...  no problem
<ondrej> right now I am organizing more people to get involved with czech translation, right now our *team* consist of three people :-(
<carlos> ondrej, it's a matter of time
<ondrej> brb...  I am attending CC meeting as LoCo Contact and new Member...
<carlos> oh, fuck I lost my changes to the firefox spec .... grrrrrr
<carlos> ondrej, who is the main coordinator for the Czech translation team?
<ondrej> guess it's /me
<carlos> ok
<ondrej> I guess that MadRabbit started that group because he was first and I hadn't time to do any decent work for Ubuntu...  which changed now :-)
<camilotelles> there was any update in the launchpad today?
<carlos> ondrej, you are an admin now
<carlos> I tried to give you the ownership of the team but seems like we have a small problem there....
<carlos> salgado, good morning
<carlos> salgado, this one is for you...
<carlos> salgado, https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1124194261.140.859884036012
<salgado> morning carlos
<carlos> salgado, I got it when I tried to change a team owner
<carlos> salgado, I think it's related with the fact that daf is not an active member of that team anymore (that's true for most of Ubuntu translation teams)
<salgado> carlos, it shouldn't be, but that's obviously a bug. I'll check what's wrong and fix it
<salgado> thanks for noting that
<carlos> salgado, from the trace I guess that you try to set the admin flag to the old owner
<carlos> salgado, and you have an assert checking that he was already accepted as a member of the team
<carlos> salgado, but in that case, daf membership is disabled
<carlos> salgado, you are welcome.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you!
<salgado> carlos, this way you won't leave any more work for me
<salgado> that's exactly the problem. :)
<carlos> salgado, ;-)
<salgado> carlos, in fact, the problem is that I miss a flush_database_updates() before the call to add the old owner as an admin. 
<BjornT> spiv: ping
<ddaa> morgs: ping
<spiv> BjornT: pong
<ondrej> carlos: thanks...
<BjornT> spiv: is it intentional that you can't upload a file with a name containing spaces, to the librarian?
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> I can't think of any reason off the top of my head, and the only restriction I recall is to do with /...
<spiv> What error do you get?
<spiv> Heh, I think even / is allowed atm.
<spiv> I can't see any obvious impediment to characters like space in the code.
<spiv> There's no tests for wacky filenames atm, though, so that should probably be added.
<BjornT> i get: UploadFailed: Server said: 400 STORE command expects a size and file name
<spiv> Hmm!
<spiv> D'oh.
<spiv> I have a thinko.
<spiv> Line 125 of lib/canonical/librarian/libraryprotocol.py should have a 1, not a 2.
<spiv> And, clearly, I need a test for filenames with spaces :)
<BjornT> spiv: ah. should i fix it? i'm fixing a bug related to it
<spiv> BjornT: Be my guest, but if you don't write a test for it make sure you make me write one tomorrow :)
<spiv> (it's nearly bed time here)
<BjornT> spiv: ok. btw, also regarding filenames, should you be able to pass unicode strings, or is the caller responsible for the encoding?
<spiv> Hmm, there should be documentation and tests added for unicode names too.
<spiv> So:
<spiv> The server expects to read utf-8 encoded filenames.
<spiv> The client at the moment doesn't seem to explicitly handle unicode.
<spiv> The database has the filename as a text column, so it is happy with unicode there.
<spiv> So, unicode should be allowed, although I suspect you need to explicitly encode it before handing it to the librarian client atm, which would be another bug.
<BjornT> spiv: ok, i'll see if i can fix it. if i can't, i'll let you do it tomorrow.
<spiv> Ok.
<Inglorion> i just discovered the rosetta interface for translation. it's very nice! only probleb is that i can't seem to find out how to become an official translator so that my translations can get entered more efficiently
<Inglorion> is there any way, or is this done on purpose, or what?
<sivang> guys, are you going to discuss the Launchpad Integration pages design on thursday's meeting?
<sivang> or should I just lay my ideas there and contribute to the spec?
<bradb> morning all
<mpt> morning bradb
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah
<salgado> BjornT, I got this weird failure ( https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filei2prLh.html) when trying to merge into rocketfuel. any idea why?
<sivang> sabdfl: I finally got to see the LaunchpadIntegration hel pages specs as the wiki retunred fro brazil :) Should I just add to the specs , or should I discuss ideas and changes here before?
<sivang> sabdfl: s/hel/help/
<sabdfl> LPIntegration is already started with implementation, so best discuss ideas before changing the specs or it might confuse the implementors
<sabdfl> jamesh, seb128 ^
<sivang> sabdfl: lol, I meant for the pages that open in launchpad :) I know it's already in implementation on the clinet distro side , I helped lots of it and still working on the left unpatched packages :)
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, strange. which branch are you trying to merge? i'll take a look at it now
<salgado> guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--smallfixes--4
<salgado> BjornT, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--smallfixes--4/filtered-diff
<salgado> mpt, I wonder if you could give some love on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1630? ;)
<carlos> mpt, morning
<carlos> mpt, I think you broke something with the statistics bar change
<carlos> mpt, the "translated" color is missing
<carlos> mpt, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+translations
<carlos> mpt, you can see there that the bars are missing it
<kiko> argh
<mpt> oh dear
<mpt> looks like the translated bars all have a width of 1
<mpt> I'll get on to that right away
<kiko> you kiwi!
<bradb> Should we have a fmt:age TALES adapter for, for example, showing the age of bug tasks? (which I currently need to do for the MaloneSearchResults implementation)
<mpt> bradb: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PresentingLengthsOfTime
<mpt> bradb: That's even mentioned in the spec you're implementing, isn't it? :-)
<mpt> If you want to implement /fmt:approximateduration that would be awesome
<bradb> mpt: I already tried both exact and approximate, but both raised an exception
<bradb> also, fmt:approximateduration (or exactduration) give me little hint that that would show the age of the thing
<mpt> bradb: Are you calculating (now - date reported) and doing fmt:exactduration on the result?
<mpt> They don't know what dates you're comparing unless you tell them
<bradb> mpt: No. I expected it to just work.
* bradb goes to write some boilerplate
<mpt> The fields for storing start and end of a build farm build, for example, are different from the date a bug was reported and ... well, a bug doesn't even have a field for "now"
<bradb> I went looking for how to find the age of an IHasDateCreated object.
<mpt> ah, that might be useful
<bradb> So, would it be useful if "task/fmt:age" just worked?
<bradb> The alternative is to write boilerplate for every IHasDateCreated object, to make it work with *duration, AIUI.
<mpt> sure
<mpt> I suggest discussing that with spiv, since he co-authored PLoT and implemented exactduration
* bradb writes email
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, what does this mean - "gettext for desktop files" proposal submitted upstream? - in the status of the languagePackRoadmap
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, we worked on a spec update so .desktop files use gettext directly to get translations
<salgado> BjornT, any news on that test failure?
<BjornT> salgado: no. i'm looking at it now, but since i can't reproduce it, it's quite tricky. did you try to submit the merge request again?
<salgado> yes, I tried
<mpt> ddaa: Had time to look at the samba/ubuntu-doc problem yet?
<bradb> Bug Title Test  (5 days, 22 hours, 53 minutes, 12.7 seconds old) ;)
<mpt> heh
<salgado> BjornT, now I merged from rocketfuel (what shouldn't make any difference) and sent another merge request
<BjornT> salgado: right it shouldn't. and even if it does, it still needs to be fixed. i have some ideas now of what the problem is, though.
<salgado> kiko, changes to the PendingReviews page are not going to launchpad-reviews because we lost all subscriptions in the wiki. can you fix that for us? :)
<kiko> sure
<ddaa> mpt: it's on the top of my stack, but I've only been doing email and user support since the beginning of the day
<WaterSevenUb> Carlos, I'm sorry, I didn't understand yet much of the mechanics of the translations... This sentence for example, "But eventually desktop/server files should just use gettext() to translate entries since application's *.mo files already ship the translations." in the Roadmap.. For example in GNOME-CUPS-MANAGER POT file in Rosetta there isn't the string for translation of the desktop file, so how the binary MO file has it?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, if it does not have it, we need to fix it to include them
<bradb> mpt: There are some problems with the MSR design, as pertains to the sp bug listing:
<bradb> 1. "in ..." won't be shown at all
<bradb> 2. there is no #2.
<bradb> I first I thought "for ..." might be a problem, but not anymore now that we have milestones for distros as well
<bradb> oh, but there is a #3
<bradb> 3. reconciling the difference in horizontal space used by table vs. list view
<bradb> 4. for "accepted by X", is X always the assignee?
<bradb> 5. for "rejected by X", we don't know X
<mpt> Why 1.?
<sabdfl> bradb: that bugtracker refactor we did together hasn't landed yet
<sabdfl> any reason?
<bradb> mpt: it doesn't make sense; you're already looking at the source package
<mpt> bradb: ok, I guess I had more the bugs for a distro release in mind
<WaterSevenUb> carlos,can u quick look to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13229? In the PO file I do not find "Printing" which is the desktop menu entry...
<mpt> bradb: w.r.t. 5., you know it if there is an assignee, otherwise you can just say "rejected"
<bradb> sabdfl: I haven't had time between landing SourcePackageBugListing, DistroReleaseBugTargeting, and now doing MaloneSearchResults (while letting BugTaskAssigneeWidget sit awaiting code review response.) Overloaded.
<bradb> sabdfl: if you'd say landing the BTS refactoring is more important that the list view listing, i'd switch to the BTS refactoring and make whatever other changes are need to get it into code review.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, hoary or breezy?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos,breezy
<bradb> mpt: right
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, I mean .. .the desktop menu entry in Hoary was "Printing"....
<bradb> mpt: 3. seems like a fairly important issue
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, maybe in breezy it isn't anymore...
<sabdfl> bradb: was the bugtracker stuff on a separate branch?
<sabdfl> bradb: it just seems sensible to land work that is completed sooner rather than later
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, don't worry, it's easy to look for a .desktop reference inside the .po file, I don't need the exact word
<bradb> sabdfl: it was done along with trac integration, IIRC
<bradb> so, on its own branch
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, that application is not prepared to use .po files to translate the .desktop files
<mpt> bradb: I have no idea what you mean by 3.
<sabdfl> bradb: which branch?
<bradb> sabdfl: launchpad--malone-trac-integration--0
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, the solution... is?:)
<bradb> mpt: That list view takes up far less hortizontal space than table view might cause display problems if the portlets remain on just one side.
<sabdfl> BjornT: you watched us write that code, can i take it r=bjornt?
<sabdfl> with appropriate tests?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, added a comment
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, (and... how does the desktop menu entry code looks like in the PO file... give me some GNU manuals to read ;) )
<BjornT> sabdfl: yes, with tests it should be ok by me.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, sorry, I don't understand your question?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, you said that looking to the PO file you can see immediately the ".desktop" reference inside, if exists.. how does it look like? I don't want to bother with this particular sort of questions so the solution is to learn from some place, if you can point some:)
<salgado> BjornT, same failure again. and btw, I just found that I can't reproduce it locally either.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, the .po file has a section before every entry that tells you the file from where the string comes
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, it's just a reference to the file name and the line number where it was
<BjornT> salgado: i'll soon have a patch for you to test out
<mpt> bradb: So what do you suggest?
<salgado> BjornT, great. thank you
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, it's the "Located in" field in Rosetta
<bradb> mpt: Maybe only doing list view?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, I see, thx. (nice and helpful community :-) )
<bradb> I think not having a table view will annoy some people, but we could always wait and find out :)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, you are welcome
<mpt> bradb: Ok, we can try that
<mpt> bradb: But don't rip out the table code, people might want it back badly :-)
<bradb> mpt: right, I'm preparing for that
<sabdfl> bradb: what's your archive name?
<bradb> brad.bollenbach@canonical.com
<kiko-fud> guys, I'm out for lunch. carlos the poparser is a work of art. the sort of art that requires killing chickens and offering them with candles to the dark overlord
<mpt> mmmm, chicken
<carlos> kiko-fud, I told you that already at .br ;-)
<kiko-fud> GONE
<carlos> kiko-fud, that's the last chunck of code that we need to kill
<carlos> so we don't get mad if we need to touch it
<bradb> Amazing that we don't appear to have a details portlet for sourcepackage. /me adds one.
<sabdfl> bradb: good job
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  make ProductRelease use auto-gen add and edit forms (patch-2257: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> ddaa: i merged in rf to the trac-support branch, and got a conflict because both brad and kiko had add a file with the same name
<sabdfl> it shoes up as TWO conflicts, one on the file, on on the .,arch-id
<sabdfl> ddaa: how do i remove the conflict on the .arch-id file?
<sabdfl> can i just remove the +rejects-list?
<ddaa> sabdfl: that should work
<ddaa> assuming that "baz resolved" does not, which seems to be implied by your question.
<ddaa> all this file addition conflict stuff is pretty fucked up
<sabdfl> ddaa: i assume that it will be greatly helped by the move to bzr
<ddaa> sabdfl: it can hardly be made any worse, this code base is plagued by cruft and an ill conceived attempt at unifying data and metadata.
<sabdfl> ok. ddaa what are you working on at the moment?
<ddaa> Right now, I have been flushing out the mailbox, doing user support etc. I'm about to set up an environment to test the samba import problem, overriding completion of the yet-unfinished importd-archivelocation work.
<ddaa> Since mpt nagged me repeatedly about it.
<ddaa> But I there's really a lot of work in the pipe with importd-archivelocation so I cannot defer that much longer.
<ddaa> sabdfl: spiv asked what he could do to help us with importd and cscvs work, and I think we could really use some on his time on that.
<sabdfl> ok
<ddaa> lifeless and I are bottleneck there and you also want me to work more on launchpad things, so I think it would really be great if spiv could join us in maintaining that code.
<sabdfl> ddaa: i'd really like to make some progress on the branches-in-launchpad stuff
<ddaa> sabdfl: I understand that, but I have a hard time prioritising my work. Also, I would really like to take the time to do my work properly.
<ddaa> Cleanups in importd-related code are taking a lot of time, and they are badly needed.
<ddaa> Having spiv work on cscvs and importd would help me work on launchpad-branches.
<sabdfl> carlos: how do i attach a new POT to a series?
<carlos> sabdfl, from the series URL, add +addpotemplate to the URL
<carlos> sabdfl, seems like that action link was lost with the release-> series migration
<sabdfl> i'll add it again
<sabdfl> ah, it's currelty launchpad.Admin
<sabdfl> that's interesting. i don't see it, but it's there. unless it's not in production
<carlos> sabdfl, is it?
<carlos> I didn't look at the code
<carlos> I just saw that the link was not there anymore
<carlos> a bug with the tal expression that hides/shows it?
<sabdfl> carlos: tell me, how do i create a new potemplatename?
<carlos> sabdfl, current URL is at https://launchpad.net/potemplatenames
<carlos> sabdfl, you should be able to search there for the potemplatename and to create a new one if it does not exist
<sabdfl> carlos: done, thanks
<carlos> sabdfl, np
<sabdfl> carlos: what's launchpad.Append?
<carlos> sabdfl, I added it to have the pot creation form fixed
<sabdfl> carlos: *crack*
<carlos> sabdfl, on production, launchpad.Admin is closed to Bazaar team
<carlos> sabdfl, steve told me to use that one
<carlos> sabdfl, is closed for productseries
<carlos> sabdfl, so we were not able to use that form at all
<carlos> it's a hack until the new permissions code lands
<sabdfl> i don't understand
<sabdfl> i just added a potemplate
<sabdfl> and that requires launchpad.Append
<sabdfl> so something is not working, if that was supposed to block people
<carlos> sabdfl, dude, you are an admin
<carlos> or are you using another account?
<carlos> sabdfl, any admin/rosetta expert has rights to use it
<sabdfl> carlos: ok. how long does it usually take for an import to happen?
<carlos> sabdfl, the run is executed every 10 minutes
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> it should not take much more time than 30 minutes, it depends on how big he file is
<carlos> sabdfl, what did you import?
<sabdfl> carlos: newton
<carlos> what's that?
<sabdfl> it was requested today on the rosetta list
<carlos> sabdfl, I'm a bit behind on that list. Thanks for doing it
<sabdfl> no
<sabdfl> problem
<sabdfl> o
<silbs> carlos: can new languages be added easily in rosetta? 
<carlos> silbs, yes, but it depends on Stuart's db access until we implement that functionality from the Web UI
<carlos> silbs, are we missing any language?
<silbs> carlos: not that I know of. I'm thinking of minority/regional langs and dialects that I suspect aren't on the list (although they could be - I haven't checked)
<carlos> silbs, if they have a language code, they should be there
<carlos> silbs, anyway, yes, it's really easy to do it
<silbs> cool, thanks
<sabdfl> bradb-lunch: is it possible to register a view against any context?
<bradb> sabdfl: I believe so. What are you trying to do, exactly?
<bradb> i.e. are you talking about for="*", or something else?
<sabdfl> make the browser/pref/country lang portlets generally available
<sabdfl> possibly, or just for="Interface"?
<sabdfl> zope.interface.Interface perhaps?
<bradb> sabdfl: I think for="*" is more Zope 3ish. BjornT, for="*" or for="...Interface"?
<BjornT> bradb, sabdfl: yeah, for="*" is generally used for everything
<ddaa> WTF???
<ddaa> svn appears to ignore $HOME to locate ~/.subversion
<bradb> mpt: "Don't even think about implementing fmt:approximateduration until fmt:exactduration is working." -- I'm assuming exactduration is considered to be "working" now?
<mpt> bradb: yes.
<bradb> mpt: good. I'm implementing approximateduration
<mpt> awesome
<bradb> Just transferring that part of PLoT into tales.txt now. MaloneSearchResults looks goofy with fmt:exactduration.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  don't hide dyson errors, and ignore slashes and dotses when creating cache filenames (patch-2258)
<Keybuk> it worries me that "baz merge $(baz tree-version)" often works much better than "baz update"
<bradb> "Applying 88 revisionsgarhatehatehate ..."
<Keybuk> only 88?
* bradb waits for the failure to fork error heading his way
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: factor out error handling in handleMail(). make sure transaction is always comitted, hopefully fixing the intermittent test failure salgado had. r=salgado (patch-2259: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<ddaa> mpt: is there a viewsvn for ubuntu-doc somewhere?
<ddaa> Okay... I have some idea what's wrong.
<ddaa> looks like incorrect handling of directory copying
<ddaa> I need to learn more about svn though.
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<lifeless> it needs a recursive copy, like the recursive delete
<ddaa> I need to learn about the relevent model in subversion
<ddaa> it's apparently copying of something that used to be outside of the checked out tree, I have no clue about what that entails.
<ddaa> can you give me a pointer?
<lifeless> I thought I dropped you an email
<ddaa> hu... there's "while I'm on leav"
* ddaa checks
<ddaa> lifeless: there's a pointer to the relevent code
<ddaa> I would like a pointer to the relevent documentation
<lifeless> oh, the svn doco ?
<ddaa> you know, that thing that explains how the code is supposed to work
<ddaa> right
<lifeless> if you find some, drop me a pointer.
<ddaa> *sight*
<lifeless> the Source and Change classes implement an interface
* ddaa falls back to guess from cscvs source code
<ddaa> I'll look for docs if that does not work.
<lifeless> which is extremely simple and documented in SCM.IChange/SCM.ISource
<ddaa> I must be thick, but I find no match for DirectoryAdd or copy_from_rev in cscvs...
<lifeless> ok, copy_from_rev is a member of the svn log that this is built around
<lifeless> copy_from_revision or something specifically
<lifeless> and the source file is AddedDir.py
<ddaa> I find a copyfrom_revision, but it only appears in the tests
<lifeless> ok, thats the one
<lifeless> so, if you look at Revision.py
<lifeless> The thing we need to fix is SourceIterator 
<lifeless> as its not returning a complete iterator over the source - its only returning a single AddedDir element.
<ddaa> You mean ChangesIterator, right?
<lifeless> this means doing a ls of the revision when you see an added dir with a copyfrom_revision, because svn doesn't tell you what was copied in toto, only the top element. Which means a copy + delete + commit is fucking hard to deal with, but hey, its not my model.
<lifeless> SourceIterator
<lifeless> cscvs for the first revision in a branch iterates over the entire source doing .apply()
<lifeless> for the second revision it iterates over the changes doing .apply()
<ddaa> does not appear that hard, just ls the directory being added, any delete there is noise, since it's already accounted for in the listing
<ddaa> unless it's doing something evil there too...
<ddaa> of course, need to consider deletes occuring in the source if it's within the tree
<lifeless> nope.
<ddaa> lifeless: right, so it's changesiterator, since the dir is added in the second revision
<lifeless> its just a matter of a recursive ls of the revision, transformed into AddedDir and Added file elements
<ddaa> I tried cheking out the first revision, it's empty
<ddaa> lifeless: what I was saying
<lifeless> oh, the bug probably affects both PresentDir and AddedDir then
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Lots of refactoring/cleanups in browser/logintoken.py and added options to people be automatically logged in after validating something that requires the password. r=spiv,SteveA (patch-2260: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<ddaa> What is PresentDir about?
<lifeless> its for SourceIterator - its a dir that is present in that revision
<lifeless> but if its already present it doesn't fail, it silently does nothing.
<lifeless> as opposed to an AddedDir where apply() has to fail if it exists
<ddaa> in which situations is PresentDir idempotence required?
<lifeless> any situation its used in.
<ddaa> on base-0, there's nothing, so not needed. On subsequent revisions we are dealing with changes.
<lifeless> anyway, don't get sidetracked, neither AddedDir nor PresentDir themselves need to change
<lifeless> its all in ChangesIterator
<lifeless> look at ChangesIterator.py line 85
<lifeless> theres a long comment there explaining what we do for rm's, which is a symmetrical situation
<ddaa> it makes partial sense
<lifeless> once you have a test case, you should be able to essentially copy and paste that to make it work, then refactor to reduce duplication
<ddaa> where should I look for the test framework?
<lifeless> modules/svn_oo/tests
<ddaa> okay... rephrasing
<lifeless> now, begone, I'm on leave!
<ddaa> bah... only 1090 lines... puny...
<ddaa> lifeless: btw, did you notice tomlord resigned?
<lifeless> yep
<mpt> ddaa: Apparently there isn't an ubuntu-doc viewsvn
<ddaa> mpt: it's okay, I understand the issue now.
<ddaa> did somebody here mention that svn sucks?
<mpt> ddaa: https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/
<ddaa> that's just subversion itself :)
<ddaa> can't you feel the evil?
<bradb> mpt: fmt:approximateduration is implemented 100% as spec'd (with a monster load of doctests); just gotta do some janitorial work in the implementation now ;)
<mpt> bradb, you're a marvel
<bradb> MaloneSearchResults will be much less user-hostile this way
<Hashar> hello there :) is rosetta available as open source ?
<Hashar> and if so, where can it be get from please :p
<bradb> Hashar: Rosetta hasn't yet been released as Open Source. It's possible (likely, even) that it will at some point in the future be available under an Open Source license.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add a missing flush_database_updates() in TeamReassignmentView. That's needed when the old owner is not a member of the team anymore. (patch-2261: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<Hashar> bradb> thanks bradb )
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjornt]  make bugtrackers use auto forms (patch-2262: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
* mpt realizes that the milestone icon should be an actual mile stone
<sabdfl> mpt: what happened to the #launchpad reference at the bottom of the main_template?
<bradb> spiv: around?
<sabdfl> carlos: help, the barchart seems to be busted
<bradb> spiv: I have about 150 lines worth of fmt:approximateduration doctests in tales.txt. I want to break out into presenting-lengths-of-time.txt. Any objections?
<bradb> you sleep, you lose, boi! /me creates a new file.
<mpt> sabdfl: It's on the feedback page, together with more context about what the "#" means for people who haven't used IRC before
<mpt> sabdfl: I'm fixing the bar chart now
<sabdfl> mpt: coolio
<sabdfl> mpt: i would rather people hopped onto 'launchpad than filed bugs
<sabdfl> stub: !
<sabdfl> was just thinking of you...
<sabdfl> is linkchecker in rf?
<stub> I miss you too darling
<Nafallo> sabdfl: karma :-)
<mpt> sabdfl: Ok, I'll rearrange the page
<mpt> reorder, rather
<stub> Not in rocketfuel in stuart.bishop@canonical.com/linkckecker--*--*
<stub> sabdfl: Or in the imports at arch.ubuntu.com
<sabdfl> stub: how far are we from being linkchecker bitch-free on sampledata?
<stub> I haven't actually run it against the sampledata. I've been more concerned with playing with it on staging (I think I have a pruning algorithm sorted out for reducing our 1million+ URLs to < 30,000 - should kick in soon on the staging update)
<carlos> sabdfl, mpt did some changes and he's aware of the problem already
<carlos> sabdfl, it should be fixed soon
<sabdfl> stub: i figure we should make it part of the test suite on sampledata
<stub> Should be doable
<sabdfl> stub: could you turn it on in "warning" mode asap?
<sabdfl> then we can drive warnings to zero
<stub> ok.
#launchpad 2006-08-14
<sabdfl> hey lifeless
<sabdfl> lifeless: do you know what time the staging update happens?
<lifeless> sabdfl: not offhand
<lifeless> sabdfl: sorry
<sabdfl> ok thanks
<sabdfl> night all
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure stub has mailed that to the lp list
<lifeless> gnight
<jamesh> good morning
<spiv> jamesh: morning.
<spiv> jamesh: your laptop made it home ok?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> seems to be working fine
<jamesh> how's the smart server stuff going?
<spiv> Slowly, but making progress.  There are quite a few tests that assume a local transport, and other little issues.
<WebMaven> what's smart server?
<spiv> WebMaven: http://bazaar-vcs.org/SmartServer
<jamesh> WebMaven: something to speed up bzr's network performance
<jamesh> WebMaven: at the moment, bzr uses a "dumb server" (i.e. plain SFTP or HTTP, so the server needs no special knowledge of bzr branches)
<jamesh> a smart server would know what a bzr branch is and know how best to send the client what it needs in minimal round trips and download size
<jamesh> (hopefully)
<imbrandon> hrm any LP admins arround i can poke for a second
* imbrandon thinks it might be too late at night 
<imbrandon> ok well heres my deal incase anyone wakes up, got a slight problem and dunno if i need to poke yall or Riddell , but a few days ago i changed my main contact email on LP to a new address but my alias's <lp-id>@ubuntu.com / kubuntu.org are still trying to send to the old adress , normaly this wouldent be a problem but the dns entry for the domain my old address is at seems to be cached too so basicly all my mailing list mail and b
<imbrandon> can someone poke the dns to refresh or at very leaste update the alias file to point to my new contact email
<imbrandon> heh
<jamesh> imbrandon: the alias sync stuff isn't automatic at the moment.  I'm not sure who you have to ping to get it fixed.
<jamesh> morning stub
<imbrandon> ahh jamesh thanks , probably riddell he who set me up the first time
<imbrandon> thanks
<ausimage> Hello, I would like to request the package xdg-utils be added to the ubuntu distro on launchpad... It is a dependency of Lyx now.... bug #56282 and will not upgrade in Edgy. Thanks.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56282 in lyx "Edgy Dependency Issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56282
<stub> Morning
<imbrandon> ausimage: try in #ubuntu-motu for info about getting new packages in edgy
<jamesh> stub: no problems with your luggage?
<ausimage> K crimsun sent me here...
<stub> imbrandon: elmo or possibly Znarl or Spads are the only ones who can poke the email address aliases.
<stub> jamesh: Thankfully no.
<imbrandon> stub: ahh ok, since i'm not arround #launchpad that much whats the "normal" times they are awake/alive ?
<stub> jamesh: I couldn't hear the usual thumps as the Thai baggage handlers toss luggage from the truck to the conveyor belt so maybe they were under special instructions, or maybe feeling generous since it was the queens birthday the day before.
<jamesh> stub: my flight from Heathrow was almost 2 hours late departing.  Thankfully Qantas delayed the Singapore -> Perth flight so that people coming from London could get on
<jamesh> yeah.  I think they were under special instructions everywhere :)
<stub> imbrandon: I'd suggest opening a bug report and assigning it to elmo. They are all on UK time, Znarl earlyish and elmo lateish generally.
<imbrandon> stub: good idea thanks again for yall time for something trivial ;)
<stub> jamesh: same same. Arrived at terminal 3 hours before scheduled departure time. 4 hours to get on plane. 5 hours before it started taxiing.
<jamesh> stub: it took me a while to find the end of the checkin queue because there was another queue in front of it (for passport control)
<jamesh> stub: by the time I'd checked in, the passport control had gone out the door of the terminal ...
<stub> Hmm... I went straight to checking, then onto the security queue which was like something out of a terry gilliam movie
<stub> (passport queue)
<stub> Every time you turned a corner, it stretched away into the distance. I expected it to go right around and form a loop.
<imbrandon> stub: one last dumbish question , file it against the LP product ? or does it realy matter ......
<stub> Thankfully, after going the entire length of terminal 3, through a lengthy set of passages, it eventually stopped in the multistory carpark.
<crimsun> hi, all, just discussed bug 56282 (with ausimage), which will need a sync from Debian Sid, so to file a bug against that source package in LP the name needs to exist. Could 'xdg-utils' be added?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56282 in lyx "Edgy Dependency Issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56282
<stub> imbrandon: Yes
<jamesh> after getting my boarding pass/passport checked, it took about 40 minutes or so to make it the last 20-30 metres to the security screening
<imbrandon> stub: ok thanks
<stub> jamesh: same. passport control wasn't the bottleneck for me either - they were letting people through as fast as the queue to screening would let them.
<stub> They seemed too busy to check with dogs or more than a good pat down, so it would have been a good day to be a drug smuggler.
<stub> (Not that anyone would be smuggling drugs out of the UK)
<jamesh> crimsun: the guys who could answer your question won't be up for a while yet
<crimsun> jamesh: np, thanks.
<jamesh> I got my "don't destroy this person's luggage" silver frequent flyer luggage tags in the mail while I was away
<lifeless> woo
<lifeless> stub: sounds traumatic
<lifeless> stub: and we want a conference in the US after this ?!
<stub> I doubt it as they are even more paranoid than the UK. I'll stick that wiki page up (already drafted)
<lifeless> stub: now we need some publicity
<lifeless> ;)
<jamesh> stub: nice page title
<jamesh> lifeless: are we still planning on moving the LP branches from /home/warthogs/archives/... to somewhere else on the filesystem with shorter paths?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I'd love someone else to do that, its not high on my priority list
<lifeless> - because bzr needs much luv
<jamesh> I saw the performance comparison page for bzr 0.9
<jamesh> congratulations
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> still a lot to do though
<lifeless> has anyone done work to teach oprofile how to get python stack frame data ?
<lifeless> or any vm based machine for that matter (mono etc)
<spiv> Hmm, not that I know of.
<lifeless> I got to grips with it in the weekend
<lifeless> its really quite nice
<jamesh> spiv: did you see the review of your short posix-shell-happy branch?
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, I did.
<spiv> jamesh: that seems like a nice solution.
<jamesh> spiv: any particular reason you wanted to build launchpad with dash? :)
<spiv> jamesh: it is (was?) the default shell on edgy, apparently.
<spiv> sivang reported the problem.
<spiv> I'm not much of a shell pedant normally, but I figured it would be good to be prepared for when launchpad devs start upgrading to edgy.
<jamesh> I suppose having a basic bourne shell as /bin/sh isn't that bad an idea :)
<spiv> Yeah, and dash is supposed to be considerably faster than bash, so I suppose it might make a measurable difference to boot times and the like.  So I'm not shocked that edgy's doing that.
<spiv> I guess the other solution would have been an explicit "SHELL=/bin/bash" in that Makefile, come to think of it.  That doesn't feel as nice making the shell code cleaner, though.
<lifeless> dash is definately much faster
<jamesh> faster startup or faster at running scripts or both?
<lifeless> both
<lifeless> its less functional though
<jamesh> if you call /bin/sh and expect features of bash, your code is broken
<lifeless> right
<stub> spiv: Does this fix under edgy database/schema/Makefile too? Mark emailed me earlier about it
<jamesh> stub: sounds like it.
<spiv> stub: that's the Makefile it changes, yep.
<jamesh> spiv: so you'd make sabdfl happy by landing it :)
* spiv does so
<sabdfl> thanks spivomatic!
<sabdfl> stub: for future reference, what time does the staging update happen?
<stub> after the daily backup is done and copied to the staging server.
<stub> About 1:20 UTC at the moment, give or take 10 mins
<stub> erm... BST.
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: ping
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> stub: what's the status of the migration ?
<stub> carlos: I tried running it on a mirror of the production database. The first run (breezy -> dapper) went fine, and should be fast if I drop the distribution statistics rebuilding. The second run (breezy ->edgy) died with an excepion and I opened a bug on it.
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> my fault?
<carlos> stub: bug number ?
<stub> Hmm... I have the outgoing email, but it looks like Malone dropped it
<carlos> stub: what's it about?
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> jamesh: SteveA: tickcount is packaged and should be in NEW now
<lifeless> I'll do an ITP for debian sometime this week
<jamesh> lifeless: cool.
<lifeless> sources are http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/tickcount/ if you want to fiddle
<lifeless> edgy and dapper are quite different for python now - this is packaged for edgy and beyond
<danilos> stub: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: way cool.  we need it for both dapper and edgy.
<danilos> carlos: edgy migration issues (by stub): https://launchpad.net/bugs/56314
<lifeless> ok. I'll need to package it separately for dapper. Do you need 'a binary for dapper' or 'it uploaded to dapper-updates' ?
<carlos> danilos: I know, I already talked with him about it
<SteveA> because the whole point is to deploy it in the DC.
<carlos> I'm fixing it right now
<danilos> carlos: ok :)
<SteveA> lifeless: a binary for dapper is okay.
<carlos> danilos: sorry for not told you about it
<danilos> carlos: np, I've just got the email about it
<SteveA> lifeless: so I can just ask the admins and launchpad developers to install it
<lifeless> I'll talk to the sysadmins about their preference then
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> they build their own anyway
<lifeless> so its really whats easiest for them
<SteveA> also, there is some interest from the support team on taking on small packaging tasks
<SteveA> so, if you're already fully booked, see if you can pass it along to etienne
<ddaa> Good morning
<lifeless> I'm happy to maintain tickcount in ubuntu and debian indefinately
<danilos> stub: have you had a chance to look at my bug 30602 mail?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<lifeless> it keeps my hand in to have some packages to care for
<SteveA> lifeless: fine with me
<lifeless> however, for doing the dapper backport, I may offer that to etienne as a small task - I dont think hes done binary python modules yet
<ddaa> SteveA: re lifeless being fully booked: you should know he never travels without at least half a dozen brick-sized books, he's pretty much fully booked all the time :)
<carlos> danilos: I found the problem and It's fixed. I'm going to test it on staging now
<danilos> carlos: great, hopefully we'll get farther away this time
<danilos> carlos: do you have a test for the problem as well?
<carlos> It will require sampledata changes so I'm working on it
<ddaa> lifeless: SteveA: mpool: jamesh: spiv: meeting in 4 mins
<jamesh> ddaa: on #launchpad-meeting?
<ddaa> Yes, as usual
<ddaa> mpool: SteveA: please report to astrometrics^W #launchpad-meeting
<carlos> lifeless: hi, could you restart staging's database? I left some tables locked when I killed an external script and I cannot wait until the psql client dies
<carlos> well, and Stuart is not around to fix it...
<carlos> lifeless: it's unlocked now
<carlos> so don't worry about it. Thanks
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 13
<SteveA> lifeless: can you turn off the regex [r=who]  thing for the launchpad/ui-one-zero branch please?
<lifeless> sure
<SteveA> tell me when you have and I'll resubmit my merge
<lifeless> done
<SteveA> ta
<lifeless>  reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> whos here ?
<spiv> me
<jamesh> me
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<BjornT> me
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> 10 items in the queue
<lifeless> 2 I think shouldn't be there, because they have to go through the bzr process - its double handling to have the lp team review
<SteveA> not really paying attention, as i'm in meetings
<lifeless> SteveA: thats fine
<lifeless> SteveA: you're optional anyhow ;)
<lifeless> kiko-fud: your branch is reallly getting old - the tt-search branch
<lifeless> spiv, you have  abrnach that is getting a little old
<lifeless> other than that its all looking fine to me
<lifeless> oh, next meeting, this time - is that ok ?
<jamesh> sure.
<BjornT> sure
<lifeless> any new business? general problems? PITA branches ?
<BjornT> nothing from me
<SteveA> are people doing pre-implemenation calls?
<SteveA> i haven't seen many p= tags in merges
<lifeless> good question.
<SteveA> I WANT MORE!
<lifeless> I haven't had any requests for them
<SteveA> or something like that
<lifeless> I think like reviews, we need to make it mandatory
<jamesh> kiko asked me what the "p=" bit was when I merged a branch with one ...
<SteveA> reviewers should be doing one each day at least
<lifeless> with a special opt-OUT
<SteveA> FFS
<SteveA> kiko has been "allergic" to voice calls recently, it seems
<lifeless> like the trivial merge is an opt out
<SteveA> voice calls are important for makeing people work together effectively
<SteveA> I want the launchpad team to have more voice calls, about the code people are working on
<SteveA> about the features they're working on
<lifeless> btw what is your asterisk voice quality like ?
<SteveA> maybe it's a time planning thing
<lifeless> [I agree with what you are saying and share that desire] 
<SteveA> I think many people like to get various organisational things done in the morning
<lifeless> the review process suffered when reviewers grabbed their own reviews - which is very much a time management thing
<SteveA> before getting on with other work
<SteveA> but that means that guys in the americas won't get calls with guys further east
<SteveA> how about this...
<SteveA> get everyone to set aside 1hr a day for such calls
<SteveA> it won't necessarily be used every day
<SteveA> but have a more fixed time for it
<lifeless> by everyone, you mean 'all reviewers' or 'all lp team members' ?
<SteveA> everyone
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> bjorn and brad should have voice calls
<SteveA> cprov and malcc should have voice calls
<SteveA> reviewers and everyone else should have voice calls
<lifeless> so the idea is that the person you are ringing has a guaranteed time slot
<SteveA> a 20 minute focussed voice call can be worth a lot
<lifeless> if you want their time, you just look them up on the world clock
<SteveA> yeah, something like that
<lifeless> like we have the staff schedule
<SteveA> their "open office" hour
<BjornT> brad and i used to have voice calls, but stopped for some reason. i'll make sure we'll start having them regularly again.
<lifeless> I think this is a good idea
<cprov> SteveA: we have weekly voice calls, since 3 or 4 weeks ago
<SteveA> cprov: you were having daily ones a while back
<lifeless> SteveA: can you bring this up in the lp meeting ?
<lifeless> its in the minuts for this one.
<SteveA> please someone add it
<SteveA> I really must get back to this meeting
<lifeless> I'll add it
<SteveA> ta
<lifeless> I want to put your name beside it :)
<SteveA> reviewers can be proactive
<SteveA> and tell people that they haven't spoken with them in a while
<SteveA> and that they have interesting code ideas
<SteveA> so would like to takl
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> in a sense, reviewers are the condiut of coding knowledge around the company
<SteveA> I'd like to encourage reviewers to grab people for 20-30 minute talks about the coding they're doing
<cprov> SteveA: yes, during some critical time we have more than one call a week, when dsilvers were leaving. Do you think it's worth to document it, I mean, send and email to lp ML with summarized topics discussed in the call ?
<SteveA> or cool features they're doing
<SteveA> or talking about the new forms facilities, and how to best use them
<SteveA> etc.
<SteveA> cprov: yes, that is a good discipline
<SteveA> and shows people that you're leading the field on having useful calls
<cprov> SteveA: right, will do this week.
<SteveA> ok, great
* SteveA --> meeting
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> anything else ?
<jamesh> there are two dsilvers branches in needs-reply state
<jamesh> a 1 month old branch and a 2 month old branch
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> just change them to be malcc
<lifeless> i.e. nag him
<jamesh> I assume he isn't going to finish them off, so some decision needs to be made on whether they are to be abandoned or adopted
<jamesh> I'll email him about them then.
<malcc> lifeless: Good call, I'll get those branches off PendingReviews today; we've discussed them with Daniel last week and they're to be abandoned
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> (end of meeting
<lifeless> 4
<jamesh> malcc: cool.  Could you update PendingReviews page then?
<lifeless> (counting down
<lifeless> 3
<malcc> jamesh: Will do
<lifeless> (really soon now
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> (it will be over
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> (it is over
<lifeless> thanks for coming
<jamesh> malcc: there is also dsilvers/launchpad-repo/launchpad/bug-47770 -- I suppose that needs to be adopted by someone?
<malcc> jamesh: cprov's taken over the bug and marked it fix released, I'll have a poke around and find out if that's just a misunderstanding and we do actually need the code which was in review
<cprov> jamesh, malcc: the bug fix itself was merged in one of my branches and released
<malcc> cprov: Cool
<cprov> I'm not sure about what is inside now 
* cprov looking
<cprov> malcc: a new test for the bug, but I've already done one before committing, do you think it's worth to add this new one ?
<malcc> cprov: I'd say, only if it takes a different approach we might want in the code so we can copy it for other tests. Otherwise, one test is the right number :)
<lifeless> ok, gnight all
<cprov> malcc: so, discard it, it's doing exactly what I did inside drq-dist-upgrader.txt. 
<lifeless> I'm off
<malcc> cprov: Cool, thanks for double checking
<cprov> malcc: np
<carlos> danilos: congratulations, your first merges!
<carlos> :-P
<danilos> carlos: thanks :)
<danilos> btw, what's the thing with holidays? I don't even know what are all official holidays in Serbia :)
<carlos> danilos: you should know them ;-)
<carlos> danilos: you put them on StaffCalendar
<carlos> and you don't work those days
<danilos> carlos: ha, nice one :)
<ddaa> how interesting
<ddaa> the nautilus import causes the gnome cvs to sigbus...
<ddaa> first time I come across that signal
<ddaa> Let's do the bus warp again!
* ddaa restarts import
<LarstiQ> ddaa: lucky you
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> stub: ping ?
* ddaa -> lunch
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: I'm facing problem related with DB transaction in one of the soyuz tests, can you help me ?
<stub> perhaps
<cprov> stub: fine, DB updates are not visible for external scripts, even after commit() & flush_database_updates(). any clue ?
<stub> The external script must have already opened a connection and started a transaction for that to have happened, or the external script is connecting to a different database. btw. flush_database_updates() should be done before the commit()
<cprov> stub: the former would be impossible, because the new item was inserted in the test, it's visible, but not the update on it. the second, maybe, let me check
<cprov> stub: aha, fixed ;) I'm a little concerned about the need of these call. Can't we have something like auto-commit for tests ?
<stub> cprov: Then you would not be testing the real behavior. Also, we only want to commit when necessary as a test which doesn't make and commit changes means the next test can reuse the existing database, saving a few seconds.
<stub> Needing flush_database_updates is an open bug though.
<cprov> stub: yes, I see your point and yes, I've seen your note on drq-dist-upgrade.txt
<cprov> stub: fine by me, thank you for helping me.
<stub> If it is a pita for a particular test, I think it means you need a helper (eg. commit all outstanding changes and run this script)
<cprov> stub: good point, It makes sense for most of the soyuz end-to-end tests
<cprov> stub: uhm, caches needs to be invalidate as well, Content.get() returns the old instance in this context, how does it sound to you ?
<cprov> stub: and what exactly does this error mean ?:
<cprov> Exception exceptions.TypeError: "'NoneType' object is not callable" in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb520d7ec>> ignored
<jamesh> cprov: garbage collection problems
<jamesh> cprov: the function the __del__ method is trying to call has been replaced with a reference to "None"
<cprov> jamesh: yup, I got more or less the meaning of it, but what can be causing it ? badly handling "transaction" module ?
<kiko-fud> morning
<BjornT> any reviewer up for a trivial review?
<kiko> carlos, don't you think it would be worth refactoring the browser code for translation before doing the TranslationReview work?
<kiko> carlos, I think you'll end up with a terrible mess if you try to extend that code further..
<kiko> BjornT, sure,
<carlos> kiko: I need to finish the form changes as soon as possible
<carlos> kiko: so the UI sprint gives us some love there
<carlos> about the functionality (browser.py) yes, I will be happy if you give me what you have and finish it
<BjornT> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filesBq2tS.html
<kiko> I don't have that branch anymore, it bitrotted to death
<carlos> kiko: so I should start again?
<BjornT> kiko: it's a fix for bug 53903
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53903 in malone "Attached files no longer linked in mails " [Untriaged,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53903
<carlos> ok, the idea was to use a common parent, right?
<kiko> carlos, well, I never got too far there -- the idea was basically to avoid duplication in it.
<kiko> carlos, now, two things
<kiko> carlos, a) I can write to you a suggested class-and-template structure 
<kiko> carlos, b) this should be done as a separate branch, because reviewing the two things at once will be crazy
<kiko> BjornT, was that a bug, or what?
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> heh
<kiko> BjornT, are there other spots in database/bug that we should be notify()ing but aren't?
<carlos> kiko: anyway, I think I remember more or less your initial patch (the idea behind it at least)
<kiko> carlos, it had flaws. I'll email you today with a set of comments on how I think they should be refactored. thanks!
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: thanks to you
<BjornT> kiko: probably. currently we're not consistent, sometimes we notify outside the db code, sometimes inside. i'm not sure whether there is a reason for those places where we notify outside the db code, though.
<kiko> BjornT, those sound like bugs :-(
<kiko> BjornT, so did we just not test the fact that  we sent email for new attachments?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. we did have tests that the notification is correctly generated if there are attachments in the BugDelta.
<kiko> BjornT, hmmm. are we not emitting the even twice? 
<kiko> BjornT, is there a bug # for this change?
<BjornT> kiko: according to the test i just added, we're emitting it only once. how come you think we do it twice?
<BjornT> 16:54 < BjornT> kiko: it's a fix for bug 53903
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53903 in malone "Attached files no longer linked in mails " [Untriaged,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53903
<kiko> BjornT, well.. 
<kiko> sorry, didn't see that.
<kiko> BjornT, the bug says "no longer". did this regress? or did we never send email if attaching was the only thing that you did?
<BjornT> kiko: it did regress. i think the view was changed from an AddView to a GeneralFormView, but no event notification was added.
<kiko> ah. AddView emits an event notification?
<BjornT> yeah
<kiko> so if the DB class emits an event and the addview does as well.. does that mean two events get emitted?
<BjornT> yes it does. OTOH, we'll be moving away from SQLObjectAddView to LaunchpadFormView, which doesn't emit any events at all by default.
<kiko> BjornT, s/by default// right? I mean, the emission would be done in browser/ code, correct?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. what i meant was that we will not have any form class that will automatically emit events, you have to do it yourself, either in browser/ code, or somewhere else.
<BjornT> that makes you more aware of the events, preventing event duplications.
<kiko> BjornT, right. last question: is the test in bugattachments now robust over changes of this type?
<kiko> I am confused as to why this test didn't contain attachment notifications
<kiko> since the document /is/ called bugattachments.txt :)
<kiko> BjornT, I get the feeling there is a functional test we are missing
<kiko> BjornT, something that doesn't require TestEventListener()
<kiko> but perhaps I am wrong
<BjornT> kiko: yes, it should prevent similar regressions. it makes sure that adding an attachment via the view class causes a notification to be added in BugNotification.
<BjornT> kiko: the test that really prevents the regression isn't dependent on TestEventListener.
<kiko> ah, ok, I see
<BjornT> +    >>> print latest_notification.message.text_contents
<BjornT> +    ** Attachment added: "blah"
<BjornT> +       http://.../foo.txt
<kiko> you query BugNotification
<kiko> sorry, missed that
<kiko> r=kiko
<BjornT> thanks
<SteveA> kiko
<kiko> SteveA,
<ddaa> Will Launchpad be eventually able to start sending page data before the page rendering is complete?
<ddaa> Streaming the page contents in that way, along with moving as much stuff as possible out of https, should do a lot to help the perceived slowness of launchpad.
<carlos> stub: I'm not sure whether my testing on staging is being slow or it's stalled, are you able to check it?
<stub> carlos: what testing?
<carlos> the edgy opening
<carlos> I'm testing my latest changes
<stub> carlos: disks are being thrashed. Not sure what is doing it - might be you.
<carlos> should I kill my process?
<stub> It is your script that is thrashing it as far as I can tell. I'd just leave it running. If it doesn't complete, I can test it on Carbon tomorrow.
<stub> carlos: From your account on asuka, please try 'psql -d launchpad_test -h carbon -U rosettaadmin'
<carlos> psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "rosettaadmin"
<carlos> stub: I usually connect from the launchpad account on asuka
<carlos> using sudo
<stub> You can test the script quickly against that db, but you won't be able to see the results so I wouldn't kill the staging run just yet.
<stub> My bad - typo. Try again.
<stub> Should work from either 'carlos' or 'launchpad' accounts.
<stub> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> stub: I'm connected now
<carlos> ok, so I should get another tree on asuka to connect to that database, right?
<stub> ok. Do what you want with that db. Don't run more than one script at a time though or you might affect demo.launchpad.net
<stub> carlos: You can use the same tree. You just need to duplicate the staging/* config
<stub> And change the 'dbhost'
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<milosz> hey guys, i'm having problems importing new translation templates
<milosz> i tried adding them in twice now (over the coure of last week) and they still haven't apeared yet
<carlos> milosz: hi, give me just one minute and I will be all yours
<carlos> BjornT: about your email
<carlos> BjornT: I'm not 'complaining' about two emails, but that the first one already says that I'm the assignee of that bug
<carlos> and the second email says that I was not until that second email
<carlos> milosz: hi, what URL are you using to do the upload ?
<BjornT> carlos: well, i'd say that's part of bug 51046. you shouldn't get a 'public bug reported' email, you should get a mail that isn't so confusing. 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51046 in malone "The newbug-style email a new bug contact receives on product/package reassignment is confusing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51046
<kiko> oh
<carlos> ok
<BjornT> carlos:  bug 41063 is also somewhat related
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41063 in malone "Mail notification of bug creation includes things that haven't happened yet" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41063
<carlos> BjornT: yeah, that one sounds more like what I was trying to point at
<kiko> BjornT, is bug 50906 a dupe of that one then?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50906 in malone "Malone sent me a copy of a bug report two days after it was reported" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50906
<carlos> well that one is about being late
<carlos> we are talking about giving future actions
<kiko> carlos, no, read the description.
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, it's a dupe.
<carlos> for me 'two days after...'  is being late, isn't it ?
<kiko> carlos, no, read the description.
<carlos> is the word 'copy' the key here ?
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> yes
<kiko> well
<kiko> the summary is misleading
<kiko> but the description is clear
<carlos> I got that bug too
<milosz> carls i just go to my project (drapes) -> translations -> template -> upload template
<carlos> milosz: I see, it's a new upload request
<carlos> milosz: It requires manual review the first time you do the upload
<carlos> jordi: Could you take a look? ^^^
<milosz> well i uploaded the orginial template before
<milosz> this is an updated one with new strings
<kiko> argh, stub's gone
<milosz> and it tells me to look throught the import queue but the import queue is long and there is no way to search it
<kiko> carlos, danilos: please don't forget my email requesting that information for today!
<carlos> kiko: don't worry, I have most of it done
<carlos> just waiting for some testing to send you it
<kiko> thanks, most appreciated
<danilos> kiko: sure, though I got in right in the middle of edgy migration :)
<danilos> carlos: if you need any help, just let me know
* bradb & # lunch
<milosz> carlos: what do i need to do?
<carlos> milosz: just one minute, phone...
<Sp4rKy_> please when start edgy translation ?
<milosz> carlos: okay, i really appereciate the help
<carlos> milosz: I'm back
<carlos> milosz: I will approve now your files
<carlos> milosz: but that URL should be used only when you do the initial import
<carlos> next time use https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/trunk/+pots/drapes/+upload
<carlos> milosz: that one will get your .pot and .po files automatically (if the .po files use the language code as its filename)
<carlos> otherwise you need an admin to review your uploads
<Sp4rKy_> carlos, please when start edgy translation ?
<carlos> Sp4rKy_: we are working on it atm testing latest details to open it based on what we have in dapper
<milosz> carlos: okay, i didn't find that information anywhere
<carlos> kiko: when do you plan to send the status email about edgy, tomorrow?
<carlos> milosz: ok, I will note that to jordi so we try to improve the documentation about that.
<milosz> maybe you should have it automaticaly update the package tempates if you click it again, and you are the project owner?
<carlos> milosz: we support more than one template for a given product
<carlos> so we need to know which one should get the upload
<carlos> milosz: it's approved now
<carlos> Sp4rKy_: please, just wait a couple of days and we will give you much more details of its status, but the initial plan is to open it with next production update this week
<Sp4rKy_> carlos, k thx
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<milosz> carlos: thx
<malcc> I'm not sure the afternoon has been quite *that* good
<carlos> np
<ieskantis_kazko> hi
<kiko> BjornT, have time for a quick review?
<BjornT> kiko: sure
<kiko> BjornT, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filehFrYUL.html
<kiko> BjornT, it always hides comment zero and offers a link to it when the description has changed
<kiko> BjornT, I don't know what tests I need to update but I will as soon as make check will return and then I'll add explicit checks for this.
<neutrinomass> I've been having some problems lately with adding upstream tasks to Ubuntu bugs. For example bug 2740 - when adding an upstream task to the gnome bugzilla I get an invalid value in the product field . Am I doing something wrong ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2740 in gnome-pim "gnomecal crashes in breezy" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2740
<BjornT> kiko: that 'assert comments > 0' doesn't look like it does the right thing.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> good point
<kiko>         assert len(comments) > 0, "A bug should have at least one comment."
<kiko> what's wrong with me today, sigh
<BjornT> kiko: do we have problems with duplicated comments? is it common?
<seb128> neutrinomass: what do you enter to that field?
<neutrinomass> seb128: I tried both "gnomecal" and "gnome-pim" and got the same error with both
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, it's fairly common.
<seb128> neutrinomass: maybe there is no such upstream product listed on launchpad?
<kiko> BjornT, I saw it in a number of ubuntu bugs when researching last week
<seb128> neutrinomass: products need to be created, that's the case for most of the GNOME desktop but not everything in the world
<neutrinomass> seb128: Likely - I'm not exactly sure how the system works.... should this be reported somewhere ?
<kiko> BjornT, we could avoid the comments being submitted, but that's a lot more work than omitting them during output.
<BjornT> kiko: well, i know that we had some duplicated comments when the bug page was handling the comment adding. now that a separate page does that, we shouldn't add duplicate comments any more.
<seb128> kiko: are users supposed to create upstream products? or is a team doing that? or is that something for upstream to ask?
<neutrinomass> Indeed - no gnome-pim and no gnomecal exist in launchpad 
<kiko> seb128, users are supposed to create products, yes. they can later reassign them.
<seb128> kiko: do you have the URL for that handy? :)
<kiko> BjornT, yeah. I don't think it hurts to have that code there, though
<kiko> seb128, /products/+add
<seb128> thank you
<kiko> and product/foo/+reassign
<neutrinomass> Isn't it  https://launchpad.net/products/+new ?
<kiko> or something like that. :)
<seb128> yeah, looks the right place
<seb128> it was easier to find that I thought :p
<neutrinomass> So I just add any products missing when I come across them ?
<kiko> BjornT, the user can still submit, stop, submit again, though (click twice on button, etc)
<seb128> neutrinomass: feel free yep ;)
<neutrinomass> seb128, kiko: Thanks :)
<seb128> np, thank you for your work ;)
<neutrinomass> Last thing: I add the "product" or the "component" ?
* neutrinomass answers "product" to himself following the g-s-t example
<BjornT> kiko: ok, the code looks good. as for tests, i'd like a test for the duplicate comment handling in bug-pages.txt. you should also add a pagetest (don't know where), which checks that the link to the original comment is there, and ensures that the link isn't broken.
<kiko> BjornT, I'll add those.
<BjornT> kiko: cool, r=me after that
<kiko> mmm, will need to add some sampledata too
<kiko> okay thanks
<milosz> carlos: i uploaded a even newer pot + update po files, and it still says in the queue need review, and that's using the url you gave me
<carlos> danilos: could you join #ubuntu-meeting, please ?
<carlos> milosz: there is a delay
<danilos> carlos: sure
<carlos> give it a couple of hours and if it's not imported, ping me, please
<neutrinomass> seb128_ : Actually, I'm not sure I should add it after all. It's on the list of "deprecated" products ....
<seb128_> neutrinomass: deprecated from where?
<neutrinomass> seb128_: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi . See the products list... its under "deprecated" and the homepage http://www.gnome.org/gnome-office/gnome-pim.shtml reveals as much... 
<seb128_> neutrinomass: right, maybe no need to bother opening upstream tasks then
<neutrinomass> seb128_ : Ok... thanks again
<seb128_> np
<milosz> carlos: how big of a delay is it?
<carlos> milosz: it usually is fast
<carlos> but the queue has a bunch of entries for Ubuntu, so it takes a bit more time now
<mpt> carlos, has jordi been around recently?
<carlos> mpt: he's on vacations until Wednesday
<mpt> There are community things that need doing
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I'll ping him then
<kiko> BjornT, I'm finding that my bug-pages test is now randomly failing. eek
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> could it be because I'm not committing the transactions..
<kiko> the ordering is by datecreated, after all
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> that was it
<kiko> how weird.
<danilout> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilout: pong
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> or bradb
<kiko> or SteveA 
<kiko> or jamesh 
<bradb> pong
<kiko> bradb, so I want to validate/process the data entered for the remote bug field
<kiko> bradb, removing, for instance, leading hashes
<kiko> bradb, and allowing URLs to be entered
<kiko> and then chopping them up accordingly
<kiko> bradb, where should I do that, though?
<kiko> should I use a validator or a widget?
<BjornT> kiko: a widget. look at StrippedTextWidget for an example.
<bradb> kiko: I /think/ it might be nice if you can do it inside the widget, so that calling getInputValue returns only the value that will get stored in the db.
<kiko> BjornT, does the widget have access to the context? in this specific case, to the bugtracker we're using?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, via self.context.context. self.context is the field.
<kiko> BjornT, even if the watch hasn't been created yet? 
<BjornT> kiko: well, it depends on where you want to add this. in BugTaskBugWatchWidget, you can get the bugtracker using self.bugtracker_widget.getInputValue()
<kiko> BjornT, hmmm. I wish this worked everywhere. :-/
<BjornT> kiko: it would be possible to create a new BugWatchWidget, which would make it easier making it work everywhere. but it might be more work than it's worth...
<BjornT> kiko: basically that widget would consist of a bugtracker widget, and a remote bug widget, so it's actually not that hard to do. it's adapting the forms/widgets to use it that is the most work.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> basically
<kiko> what I want to do is if the end-user inputs a URL
<kiko> validate the URL against the bugtracker URL
<kiko> and then truncate it to the remote bug id
<kiko> which shouldn't be difficult
<kiko> if the URL doesn't match I want to raise an error
<kiko> and if it does I want to modify the value
<kiko> BjornT, would a simple RemoteBugWidget allow me to do that?
<kiko> considering the fact that it needs to know the bugtracker type and URL?
<BjornT> kiko: no. it needs to be a BugWatchWidget, which would have access to both the remote bug, and the bug tracker.
<kiko> BjornT, which wouldn't be usable in the edit task form, right?
<BjornT> it wouldn't be usable directly, but BugTaskBugWatchWidget could use BugWatchWidget in order to benefit from it. that's an easy change.
<kiko> BjornT, s/use/inherit from/ ?
<BjornT> kiko: no, use. currently it has sub-widget, it uses a bug tracker widget, and a remote bug widget to do its work.
<BjornT> kiko: btw, if you'd do the validation/truncation in one place, i'd be happy to create and modify the necessary widgets to make it work later.
<kiko> BjornT, hmmm. okay. but what place would that be?
<BjornT> kiko: what place do you think needs it the most? actually, it's probably easiest to do it in the bugtask edit page, BugTaskBugWatchWidget._toFieldValue. the other option would be on +upstreamtask, but that's quite tricky to do. i think i need to convert BugAlsoReportInView to a LaunchpadFormView in order to make it simpler first.
<kiko> BjornT, I'll look at doing it there, then. 
<elmo> is l.c.c the wrong place to look for remotely recent rocketfuel instructions?
<elmo> it seems to still all be about the chinstrap
<kiko> elmo, it's the right place, but perhaps we haven't done the s/chinstrap/sodium change
<elmo> kiko: what about the lightweight checkout stuff?
<kiko> elmo, using repositories? there's a page up for that as well, I believe. one sec.
<kiko> you don't need to use them, though
<elmo> I thought they were mandatory given the lack of space on sodium
<elmo> but if I don't, super
<kiko> https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories?highlight=%28repositories%29
<LarstiQ> elmo: repositories also improve speed (branch, push, pull, basically whenever a revision is already present)
<elmo> kiko/larstiQ: thanks
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<sabdfl> hey kikomatic
<sabdfl> ui team on amphetamines over here
<sabdfl> newz2000 is suggesting stored procedures and EVERYTHING
<sabdfl> it's going to rock
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<kiko> sabdfl, stored procedures?!
<LarstiQ> WebMaven: at this hour, I wouldn't be surprised if he was asleep.
<WebMaven> Sleep? We can sleep when we're dead.
<LarstiQ> While I appreciate the sentiment, I also prefer SteveA not terminating prematurely.
<kiko> WebMaven, I gave a Warren Zevon album to SteveA, coincidentally.
<WebMaven> See? this is why vampires make the best developers.
<kiko> he's probably offline now though
<WebMaven> yeah, I guess. Although he's showing as online.
<WebMaven> Not even as 'away'.
<WebMaven> Ah well. I'll catch him later.
<kiko> I can /kick him from #launchpad if you like though
<WebMaven> no, let him collect the scrollback if he wants it.
<WebMaven> Are there any Ubuntu+Python or Ubuntu+Zope channels or mailing lists?
<kiko> hmmm, I'm not sure. I suspect not!
<kiko> WebMaven, he's currently in London, which is why he's kind of unresponsive on IRC. I think that will be fixed this week though
<WebMaven> Ok.
<sabdfl> kiko: yeah ;-)
<kiko> sabdfl, I think I am -ECONTEXT now
<sabdfl> stored procedures
<kiko> sabdfl, I know what they are in the SQL context. but in the UI context?
<sabdfl> we were cooking up the mother of all charts for a bug page somewhere, which i said would crawl, and newz2k said "oh that's ok just make a stored procedure!"
<sabdfl> crack me up
<kiko> heh
<sabdfl> otherwise, good progress
<sabdfl> at the very least, 1.0 will be crisp
<sabdfl> and clean
<sabdfl> though not optimal
<cbx33> Hi all, quick question regarding bug statu
<kiko> sabdfl, as long as we're moving forward. :)
<kiko> yes cbx33?
<cbx33> I'm working on a package for edubuntu
<sabdfl> sivang: ping
<cbx33> found two bugs
<cbx33> fixed two bugs
<cbx33> I host a bzr branch which is registered on LP
<cbx33> what status do I change those bugs to?
<kiko> cbx33, the fix committed means that the fix has been committed to the product's main code repository, but no fix has been made available under a publically released version
<kiko> cbx33, fix released means that end-users have access to released version which contains the fix.
<cbx33> right ok
<cbx33> that's what I thoguht
<cbx33> thanks kiko 
<kiko> cbx33, the main functional difference between them is that fix released makes the bug "disappear" from the default bug listings.
<kiko> cbx33, you're welcome.
<cbx33> yes I realised that
<LarstiQ> which might be part of the reason why bzr uses fix released for bzr.dev
<kiko> LarstiQ, if you do that, users may keep on filing dupes on bugs which are already fixed.
<sabdfl> kiko: r=sabdfl on sivang's patch, i'm going to reply to him, could you land it for him, please, or delegate that?
<LarstiQ> kiko: not happening yet
<kiko> unless bzr.dev is what your users are using.
<sabdfl> he will need to merge to rf head, though, after my landing
<lifeless> morning
<sabdfl> hi robert
<LarstiQ> kiko: but there is a need for a 'fix merged' I think.
<kiko> LarstiQ, that's fix committed. :)
<kiko> sabdfl, is this the s/BRAINDUMP/NEW patch you are talking about?
<LarstiQ> kiko: so what do you call fixes committed to a non-trunk branch?
<kiko> LarstiQ, In Progress.
<kiko> LarstiQ, because essentially, they are not yet final or "approved".
<sabdfl> kiko: yes
<lifeless> hiya sabdfl 
<elmo> is it safe to use 0.9 for LP dev?
<lifeless> yes
<sabdfl> elmo: yes
<sabdfl> encouraged
<kiko> sabdfl, I believe I already r+ed that. I told him to get somebody to do it for him, though I can if he doesn't find anyone else
<LarstiQ> kiko: feh, how about features/bugs _really_ in progress?
<lifeless> kiko: we're fine with them filing dups, have you seen the wiki page where we describe how we use malone ?
<elmo> oh, that's not what I actually wanted to ask
<kiko> lifeless, one thing at a time.
<kiko> LarstiQ, committing a fix to a non-trunk branch /is/ in-progress
<kiko> LarstiQ, once the fix is generally approved and merged to the common repository, it is fix committed.
<lifeless> kiko: okok. BTW, are you going to get that review done ? its 20 days old
<kiko> LarstiQ, and once it is available in a public release, then it is fixed releasedd.
<kiko> lifeless, yes, but francis is on vacation this week.
<kiko> LarstiQ, I mean, once you have started working on something, it's fair to assume you will have committed to a non-trunk branch, right? this is bzr, after all :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: I find the usage at http://bazaar-vcs.org/BugGuidelines more natural, apart from the abuse of Fix released, due to a missing Fix merged
<LarstiQ> kiko: true, but finishing fixing the bug and merging it to trunk are two very distinct phases
<bradb> bug statuses are what you make of them
<kiko> LarstiQ, why?
<lifeless> bradb: :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, the fact is that until this fix has been merged into the trunk, there is no guarantee that people have actually agreed with it.
<kiko> bradb, well, we /do/ have some semantics attached to them :-P
<LarstiQ> kiko: people can merge the feature branch and have a working solution, instead of having to wait for it to be in trunk
<kiko> LarstiQ, who says it's working? I suspect most projects would not feel happy with endorsing something to be "fixed" by an unofficial patch.
<lifeless> kiko: fix committed lets mergers search for unmerged bug fixes
<bradb> kiko: sure, but we can only try and reach a mutual understanding with our users, rather than expect they'll follow the One True Path.
<kiko> lifeless, ah, a use case.
<elmo> oh, gar, bzr 0.9 isn't dapper happy
<kiko> lifeless, interesting
<lifeless> elmo: welcome to the new python policy
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'm really only thinking of regular contributors
<lifeless> kiko: Martin and I spent some time working through what we need, to use malone efficiently, and we laid it out on the lp-dev list
<kiko> LarstiQ, ISWYM, but lifeless' use case is really what I was fishing for
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'll have to learn to that better
<lifeless> so there is some existing discussion on that
<kiko> his use case is "fix available"
<kiko> I guess
<elmo> lifeless: *whine*
<lifeless> elmo: dude, beat up the python-bof @ debconf
<kiko> bradb, oh, I wasn't disagreeing with LarstiQ or lifeless, but fishing for a use case as to why they used a different model
<LarstiQ> kiko: ah hmm, I'd then make it 'Fix available' and 'Fix merged', doing away with committed
<lifeless> we're going to do a 0.9 version for dapper-updates shortly
<kiko> LarstiQ, yeah, but not everybody uses an RCS in which "merged" means what you do. :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: what, there are non-bzr malone users? Heresy! :)
<kiko> I wasn't suggesting "fix available" as a status name yet though
* bradb has previously proposed just "Fixed", and then allowing you to say on which branch or in which releases the fix is available (or, 100x better, have LP figure that out for you)
<kiko> fix-in-branch, fix-on-trunk
<kiko> fixed-in-branch, fixed-on-trunk
<LarstiQ> fix-in-patch
<kiko> yes, bradb, we know 
<kiko> I like the idea too
<kiko> but it isn't as trivial as it sounds
<kiko> I find it interesting though that they use fix committed to communicate a fix is available for merging
<bradb> if my brain were wired for distribution version control, i think i'd eat the definition up too
<bradb> s/the def/that def/
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> lets look at it
<lifeless> we expect 'in progress' to mean that there is at least one branch working on the bug
<lifeless> i.e. linked branches 
<kiko> right
<lifeless> and once someone is finished they say that the bug-branch relationship is 'fix ready'
<kiko> (mpool, lifeless, for BugGuidelines, btw, priority is gone)
<kiko> right
<lifeless> that does not mean its 'fix committed' yet
<bradb> there's a "Fix Available" bug branch status, fwiw
<lifeless> at this point someone/people will bless the branch, usually via the review process on the main list
<bluefoxicy> I like bradb's idea
<lifeless> once its blessed its 'fix committed'
<lifeless> bradb: I meant fix available
<bluefoxicy> fix-in-stfu-and-get-back-to-writing-patches
<lifeless> because we are saying two specific things at this point:
<lifeless> a) users have a branch they can merge to get a bugfix that is considered 'ok'.
<bluefoxicy> but that would require a patch system
<lifeless> b) there is  abranch that needs merging to the mainline
<bluefoxicy> which would recirculate the problem
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: uhm, can you hang on a second
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: as you seemto be off on a tangent
<bluefoxicy> kay
<kiko> lifeless, do the end-users merge themselves?
* bluefoxicy goes to get food anyway
<lifeless> so fix committed shows up on https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+milestone/0.10
<kiko> I find it really weird to use fix committed to indicate that it is blessed.
<lifeless> for example 55783 needs to be merged
<kiko> errr
<kiko> I meant to ask
<kiko> if branch owners merged their own work into the trunk, or if somebody else merges on their behalf
<lifeless> and for release management, this works really well
<bradb> kiko: I don't find it confusing. Their mental model, and what's actually happened, is consistent with the status name, tbh.
<lifeless> if the owner has pqm access then they do their own merge
<bradb> s/confusing/weird/
<lucasvo> how comes that on https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk it says: No revision control details recorded for trunk  even though https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-dev/+branch/harmony/trunk exists?
<lifeless> lucasvo: https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk is a release series
<lifeless> lucasvo: https://launchpad.net/people/harmony-dev/+branch/harmony/trunk is a branch
<kiko> lucasvo, because the UI is confusing, and because the latter is a branch called trunk under the harmony-dev team, the the former is a trunk branch on the release series.
<lifeless> currently you cannot connect the two properly. I'm writing up the shortterm fix for that today as it happens
<lucasvo> lifeless: you guys managed to implement cvs import before linking it to bazaar? funny thing.
<kiko> lifeless, ah, so you'll be able to say that the project is bzr-natively-hosted?
<lifeless> kiko: yes
<kiko> very nice
<kiko> fixes major wart
<lifeless> lucasvo: other way around
<lucasvo> kiko: but one is not able to upload a bzr repo to a release series?
<lifeless> lucasvo: cvs imports *are* linked, but you cannot use a native bzr branch as the branch for a release series yet
<kiko> lucasvo, what lifeless just said :)
<lucasvo> lifeless: yes, that's what I meant. How come that one cannot use a native bzr branch? are there any complications?
<lucasvo> lifeless: importing cvs must be harder to implement. or was it needed by an important project?
<lucasvo> *required
<lifeless> lucasvo: we started this without intending to write a VCS
<lifeless> back in 2004 nearly noone used distributed VCS of any sort
<lucasvo> oh.
<lucasvo> lifeless: I did :)
<lifeless> you may have
<lucasvo> I was fighting with gnu-arch all the time
<lifeless> ah right :)
<lifeless> so, anyhow, our models and how things relate have changed as we got better and more flexible vcs support logic
<lucasvo> lifeless: ok, that makes sense
<lifeless> we've only just turned off our use of gnu-arch in the cvs import process!
<lifeless> so now we need to take advantage of the flexability bzr offers
<lucasvo> lifeless: you mean, you were using gnu-arch for imported cvs ?
<lucasvo> well, even without it, lp is still a lot better than source forge
<lifeless> we were going CVS - baz1 - bzr
<lifeless> LOTS of backend machinery to update - took some time to be sure it was solid
<lifeless> now its CVS - bzr
<lucasvo> nice
<lucasvo> lifeless: when will your apply the patch?
<lifeless> I'm not writing a patch, I'm documenting the rules a patch should enforce
<lifeless> we have a number of states that need to be preserved/move data around on disk etc
<lifeless> ddaa will probably be the one writing the patch, hes the one that asked me to spec it
<lucasvo> oh, ok.
<ddaa> what patch?
<ddaa> lifeless: you noticed I braindumped about that on the launchpad mailing list?
<ddaa> And that the discussion about "one or two branches in productseries" was about fixing that issue?
<ddaa> and that since we are apparently going to go with "two branches in productseries" there's no moving around of data needed
<lifeless> ddaa: do you still need me to spec the transitions out ?
<ddaa> The whole point of having import_branch and explicit_main_branch in productseries is NOT to have to worry about any of those transitions.
<ddaa> since then you can have an import and a native branch coexisting peacefully in the same series.
<ddaa> There's going to be DB schema transition involved, but that's the only one I can think of.
<lifeless> is that a no ?
<ddaa> yes, that's a no
<lifeless> so I can remove my name from the bug
<ddaa> I already did that I think
<ddaa> bug 31308
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<ddaa> changed assignee at 2006-08-10 14:18:32 CEST
<lifeless> ok
#launchpad 2006-08-15
<kiko> ddaa, I think that caching of images/other references would be a much greater speed improvement than your former suggestion, tbh.
<ddaa> I think that the caching issue is tied to the https issue, isn't it?
<ddaa> And they are two sides of the same coin. Improving perceived speed involves improving actual speed, but also providing early feedback.
<kiko> ddaa, yeah, it is tied to the https issue. but that would be the largest speed gain we could produce today.
<ddaa> ack, I thought that streaming pages could be magically produced by the right zope incantations.
<ddaa> I certainly see nothing in TAL that would prevent that.
<elmo> ehm, so.  lightweight checkouts are cool and all
<kiko> elmo, but...?
<elmo> ah, nm, let me try something before making myself look stupid(er)
<LarstiQ> elmo: you have quite some credit to burn through before that happens though.
* bradb heads home
<lifeless> elmo: also, #bzr may be better
<elmo> lifeless: I doubt it ;-) it was how do I implement this on sodium question
<elmo> but I'm muddling through
<elmo> p.s. y'all suck at documenting LP development, kthx
<lifeless> elmo: on sodium? 
<elmo> lifeless: I'm trying to work out how to do lightweight checkouts without having to sync my lightweight-but-still-way-too-large-for-my-adsl repo directory up to sodium
<lifeless> elmo: have a local repo, use a lightweight checkout from that, rsync the repo to sodium
<lifeless> as jamesh documents
<lifeless> lightweight checkouts are only of use within a LAN/local disk
<elmo> rsync which repo?
<elmo> the one with the 200Mb .bzr?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories
<elmo> yeah, I know, I've read it
<lifeless> maybe the question I should ask is 'why do you want to have a lightweight checkout' ?
<elmo> because the last time I did anything with LP, I ran out of disk space on my laptop
<elmo> so having them locally is very attractive
<lifeless> do you mean 'not having..' ?
<elmo> blink
<elmo> no, I mean "having light weight checkouts as opposed to space sucking heavyweight ones, is very attractive"
<elmo> anyway, don't worry about it, I'm probably being stupid - I'll try again tomorrow morning when I'm awake, and go back to normal branches which I know to handle with pqm if I fail
<lifeless> do you have a local repository ?
<lifeless> sabdfl: btw - https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+roadmap - is not optimal for us at the moment
<lifeless> there are specs scattered all over by priority. is it possible to get jamesh or someone to look at tuning the roadmap algorithm ?
<lifeless> I would, but I'm a little short on time
<sabdfl> lifeless: it's certainly way off base there
<sabdfl> by all means ask him to redo it
<sabdfl> he's welcome jsut to reimplement rather than trying to unparse the illogic
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> BjornT: around ?
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> I've filed a bug on the spec roadmap
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> are you interested in making it display useful things ? :)
<lifeless> if you are, I'll ask steve about scheduling of it
<jamesh> I'll be doing some spec/sprint tracker stuff between now and the next conf
<jamesh> so I can probably look at it
<jamesh> what's the bug?
<lifeless> just look at blueprint
<lifeless> latest-bugs :)
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/blueprint/+bug/56398
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56398 in blueprint "roadmap should be useful" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> assuming you are interested, I'll chat with steve. IMO it should be 1.0 for blueprint
<lifeless> because its really a bad shock to look at that page at the moment
<jamesh> lifeless: just replied to the bug with a short description of what it is doing now and what you are probably asking for it to do
<lifeless> thank you!
<jamesh> does what I wrote sound like what you're experiencing?
<lifeless> jamesh: I've replied
<jamesh> lifeless: (a) I don't think specs get attached to series, do they? and (b) milestones can have dates attached, so can have order
<lifeless> yes, specs get targets at series
<lifeless> see https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+specs for instance
<jamesh> so they do.  That must be new :)
<jamesh> looks like SteveA will be able to carry his laptop on as hand luggage
<lifeless> they are relaxing again ?
<jamesh> one piece of hand luggage measuring 45cm by 35cm by 16cm
<jamesh> can put a laptop in, but need to remove it from the bag for screening
<jamesh> still can't take a bottle of water on
<jamesh> unless it is prescription water :)
<lifeless> is 45/35/16 the old size?
<lifeless> or have they resized it ?
<jamesh> I think that's a fair bit smaller than before
<jamesh> 16cm is not very thick for luggage
<lifeless> meh, I'll need to get new travel gear then
<lifeless> sucks
<sabdfl> lifeless: at the rate you're going you'll be able to check yourself as cargo baggage soon ;-)
<sabdfl> jamesh: thanks for taking on the spec-roadmap, the idea is just to show "what you have to do to get the most important, approved specs nailed first"
<lifeless> sabdfl: lol
<sabdfl> showing their dependencies ahead of them
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> SteveA: sounds like you can carry your laptop on the plane now
<jamesh> but no cosmetics
<SteveA> hmm, got a URL for that?
<jamesh> SteveA: www.baa.com
<SteveA> thanks james
<SteveA> jamesh: I want to do a bzr log, but for one particular file, and see only revisions where that file was updated
<SteveA> how can I do that?
<jamesh> SteveA: "bzr log filename" should do it, but it seems pretty slow
<SteveA> it is giving me lots of revisions when that file was not updated
<jamesh> I think it shows the log message for each mainline revision where it was changed (which includes all the log messages for merges)
<jamesh> iirc they were looking at improving it for 0.9
<spiv> SteveA: if you pipe the log output through 'grep -v "^    "' you'll filter out all the merged revisions.
<jamesh> spiv: --short also trims the merges
<SteveA> spiv thanks
<SteveA> I have the revisions I'm after now
<spiv> jamesh: ah, that's probably nicer :)
<jamesh> but that doesn't give you the log messages for the revisions that changed the file
<jamesh> it gives you the log messages of the merges
<sivang> re 
<sivang> sabdfl: pong
<sivang> spiv: pong
<stub> Znarl: asuka is borked. I can't ssh in. I would suspect carlos chewing up the resources, but he isn't online, so I think it needs a power cycle unless someone happens to be in the data centre
<spiv> sivang: I don't think I pinged?
<sivang> spiv: ah right 
<sivang> 06:00 #launchpad: < spiv> sivang reported the problem.
<sivang> spiv: sorry
<spiv> sivang: ah :)
<spiv> Hmm, that merge didn't happen.
<danilos> stub: ping
<stub> danilos: pong
<danilos> stub: do you perhaps have the last queries carlos executed for xaraxl translation removal?
<danilos> stub: or he never sent them to you (and run them only on staging so far)
<stub> I haven't seen anything about xaraxl
<danilos> stub: ok, thanks
<SteveA> stub: hi
<SteveA> stub: would you look at bug 56397 please?  I think it is a cookie naming issue or something like that.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56397 in launchpad "App subdomains require separate login" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56397
<SteveA> stub: assigned to you.
<SteveA> bug 56397
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56397 in launchpad "App subdomains require separate login" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56397
<sivang> laters
* sivang away
<jamesh> morning ddaa
<stub> SteveA: Did you take down staging?
<SteveA> stub: no
<sabdfl> sivang: please update your branch and fix the trivial issue I mailed about, and i'll land it
<jamesh> sabdfl: for the BranchIndirection spec (lp:... URLs for bzr), are you attached to lp://$product, or would you be happy with lp:/$product or lp:///$product?
<sabdfl> jamesh: whats the semantic difference in url-speak?
<jamesh> the latter two leave the door open for talking to non-default launchpad instances (e.g. staging)
<sabdfl> and what's the difference between the latter two?
<jamesh> sabdfl: if you have a URL like "scheme://foo/bar", the "//foo" bit is the authority component which generally refers to a host
<jamesh> "lp:/$product" is a URL without an authority component, and "lp:///$product" is a URL with a blank authority -- I was thinking it would be good to accept either of them and treat them as the default LP instance
<sabdfl> are there cases where people have agreed to treat scheme:///bar and scheme:/bar differently?
<jamesh> not to my knowledge (there are only a few schemes using blank authority sections like file:///)
<sabdfl> who has a landing due today? i have a one-line .pt fix that i'd like to get it
<sabdfl> ok, +1 on your recommendation, and thanks
<jamesh> while lp:///$product is one extra character to type, if we accept lp:/$product as a synonym it can be one less character to type :)
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> stub: did you take a look at that idea of keeping a spare test_db handy at all times?
<sabdfl> to reduce test runner time?
<stub> It seemed a valid idea. Only trying it will let us know how much of a saving it would be.
<stub> It will increase complexity in parts of the code (need a daemon or thread that creates and drops the dbs), but will simplify some of the existing code that needs to deal with race conditions in creating and dropping databases.
<stub> (Hmm... although the daemon will likely need to deal with this too...)
<stub> SteveA: We will likely have trouble testing cookies with our existing development domain setup
<stub> btw. If you follow the documented procedure for setting up /etc/hosts, Gnome will blow it away when you reconfigure your network through the configuration applet.
<stub> Hmm... actually should be fine
<stub> Anyone know the difference between request.getURL and request.getApplicationURL ?
<SteveA> stub: yes
<SteveA> stub: the application URL is the root, taking virtual hosting into account
<stub> ta
<SteveA> there are args you can apply to count up URL segments and include them.  or is it down?  whatever.  not all that useful.
<SteveA> getURL gets you the currnetly published URL.  gets weird if you ask for it during traversal, as in, during the process of publication
<SteveA> basically, the zope3 model of a request is rather too bound to "traversal" in a zope2-ish-way
<SteveA> well, not really a zope2-ish-way
<SteveA> more of a zope3-ish-way
<salgado> stub, ping?
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<sabdfl> anybody have a landing due shortly and willing to slipstream in a 1-line template fix?
<sivang> sabdfl: I'm sending the patch shortly
<sivang> sabdfl: send it to your email ?
<sivang> sabdfl: I have the patch ready, after applying kiko's and your comments. Sending it to you now via email.
<sivang> sabdfl: sent, kiko CC'd
<sivang> be back alters.
<sivang> argh, that is - laters.
<ddaa> Call for bikeshedding
<ddaa> I'm modifying branch/+edit to allow changing the product and name of a branch
<ddaa> Now, when changing those attributes, we can have an unique-name constraint violation if there is already a branch existing with that owner, product and name.
<ddaa> So, when the user just changed the name, it's easy, the error should be displayed on the name field.
<ddaa> But when the user changed the product, that probably means the user _really_ means that branch should be in the product.
<ddaa> So the right way to get that done is to change the name...
<ddaa> But... displaying an error for the name field, which was not modified would probably be confusing...
<ddaa> Same problem if the user changed the product _and_ the name.
<ddaa> Does anybody have an idea to make that non-confusing?
<salgado> ddaa, maybe displaying a custom "The project you've chosen already has a branch with this name, you'll have to either rename this branch or the existing one" (or something to that intent) at the top of the page?
<salgado> s/project/product
<ddaa> Alternatively, we could show the same error on both the product and name fields, saying "There is already a branch registered by $owner in product $product with name $name. We suggest you change the name of this branch to avoid the conflict."
<ddaa> salgado: two remarks: the owner of the branch is as important as the product, and in the general case the user does not own the branch with the conflicting name.
<ddaa> And so cannot change its name.
<salgado> I think that gives the impression that the user has to change both fields, when in fact changing only one would be enough
<ddaa> Right.
<ddaa> That's my concern, but showing an error on name when the user just modified product would be confusing IMO.
<salgado> agreed
<salgado> that's why I suggested a message on the top of the page
<salgado> (using top_of_page_errors of GFV/LFV)
<ddaa> I see. But don't you think we should also provide a marker on the field to change?
<ddaa> It's going to be a pretty large form, so some assistance would be welcome.
<salgado> yes, that would be like the ideal solution, but if this is not a hand-crafted form, this is not going to be trivial, as I don't think we have the necessary infrastructure
<salgado> (maybe I'm wrong and there's something new with zope3.2, but I can't tell for sure)
<ddaa> jamesh: can any of your new magic help me there?
<ddaa> Mh... +addbranch does not appear to handle name conflicts anyway...
<kiko> SteveA, BjornT: ping?
<kiko> ValueError: Unknown SQL builtin type: <type 'zope.security._proxy._Proxy'> for <Person at 0x31c18450>
<kiko> SteveA, BjornT: this error occurs when we try to do a selectBy(person=self) when the object we have is actually a security proxy.
<kiko> SteveA, BjornT: is it possible to work around this? Can I simply allow __sqlrepr__ in some base interface?
<kiko> SteveA, BjornT: or is there somewhere else where I can allow __sqlrepr__ to be called on all our objects?
<bradb> kiko: personID=self.id?
<kiko> bradb, that is the bug I am trying to work around.
<kiko> err fix.
<kiko> using personID=self.id is arguably a bug
<kiko> we should be able to do person=self
<kiko> and in most cases it works
<kiko> however, in code which uses a proxy object as its argument..
<bradb> we should, i agree. i thought you were asking if you could work around person=self
<kiko> well, I don't want to work around that error -- I want to fix it (that was the purpose of my current branch :)
<BjornT> kiko: what's the traceback?
<kiko> BjornT, one moment.
<kiko> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file4mJIz8.html
<BjornT> kiko: i'd guess, that in _SO_columnClause, obj.id should be replaced with getID(obj)
<BjornT> kiko: we override getID to make it aware of security proxies
<kiko> BjornT, a bug in SQLObject? aha.
<BjornT> kiko: actually, the whole if-else clause could probably be replaced with getID(obj)
<BjornT> kiko: i leave it to you to decide wheter it's a bug in SQLObject or not. i'm trying to stay away from the SQLObject code as much as possible :), so i'm not 100% sure what's the correct thing to do.
* bradb thinks it is an sqlobject bug. sqlobject should support duck typing.
<ddaa> bradb: I think Launchpad demonstrates that sqlobject has quite a thorough support for duct taping.
<bradb> sqlobject is some craaazy glue
* ddaa is concerned that his import statements are soon going to exceed 79 chars
<ddaa> from canonical.launchpad.scripts.importd.tests.sourcetransport_helpers import (
<ddaa>     ImportdSourceTarballTestCase, ImportdSourceTransportTestCase)
<ddaa> that's sick
<ddaa> somebody said that "flat is better than nested", maybe we should flatten the canonical namespace a bit...
<kiko> BjornT, so I ended up doing something different, which does work. the issue is that I don't want to just cut sqlrepr() out of there completely.
<kiko> (it may be a high-impact change)
<kiko> stub!
<kiko> good that you showed up
<lucasvo> does LP have some sort of a source viewer?
<lucasvo> for bzr branches
<kiko> lucasvo, not yet. is there a source viewer for bzr at all? what does #bzr say?
<lucasvo> crap, I am in a discussion about what to use as a dev-plattform lp and bzr or svn and trac 
<lucasvo> can a bug be closed on lp by stating "fixes #18" in a commit message?
<kiko> lucasvo, not yet, but it will be possible in the short term.
<ddaa> not yet, but we do plan to do that soon
<ddaa> I should be there three months from now
<ddaa> s/I/it/
<ddaa> same for the branch viewer
<lucasvo> in three months? 
<ddaa> yeah, same time frame
<lucasvo> I guess that's kinda too late for a project starting now :(
<lucasvo> ddaa: but linking a bugfix to a bzr ci is not possible now?
<ddaa> there was some work done before on that, but it was overriden by work to make hosted branches and mirrors faster
<ddaa> lucasvo: yes it's possible now
<lucasvo> ddaa: how?
<ddaa> from the bug page, click "Add Branch"
<ddaa> the branch must already be hosted or mirrored on Launchpad
<ddaa> what's missing is adding some smarts to e.g. create bug-branch links, or updating bug status by scanning commit messages and merges.
<kiko> bradb, is the XMLRPC interface to +filebug actually deployed?
<bradb> kiko: it should be, but I haven't tested it yet, because I didn't want to send my p/w over the network
<kiko> bradb, even over https?
<kiko> or is xmlrpc not over https?
<ddaa> bradb: mh, eventually we should put an easy path to registering an external branch and explaining how to host one from the bug/+addbranch page.
<ddaa> it's a bit mysterious at the moment
<lucasvo> are there any plans that LP will have a wiki per project?
<lucasvo> such as trac?
<ddaa> lucasvo: not AFAIK, but there are plan to add a simple wiki langage to the specifications tracker.
<lucasvo> ok
<bradb> kiko: it's over https, but, aiui, the credentials seem to be passed in the URL, which i thought might be a security concern. maybe that doesn't matter?
<sabdfl> it does
<lucasvo> btw, on https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/+specs "mozilla specifications" is more or less a deadlink
<kiko> bradb, the credentials are passed in the URL? really?
<ddaa> mpt: copy that? ^^
<ddaa> mh.. crap mpt is likely not around at this time
<mpt> hi ddaa
<bradb> kiko: yes, and no, i think. /me verifies the xmlrpclib docs
<ddaa> mpt: see last message from lucasvo
<bradb> Both the HTTP and HTTPS transports support the URL syntax extension for HTTP Basic Authentication: http://user:pass@host:port/path. The user:pass portion will be base64-encoded as an HTTP `Authorization' header, and sent to the remote server as part of the connection process when invoking an XML-RPC method. You only need to use this if the remote server requires a Basic Authentication user and password.
<mpt> lucasvo, good point, report a bug and assign it to sabdfl :-P
<mpt> It's hard to show a good example until upstreams start using Blueprint, though
<kiko> bradb, it seems to suggest that you use that syntax to /specify/ a user and password, but that an Authorization: header is what's shipped to the remote server.
<bradb> yeah
<mpt> bzr specs would be a good example
<bradb> so, perhaps it's ok
* bradb tries it on production, in failure mode first
<kiko> sabdfl, bradb, why would the URL be an issue, btw? it is also encrypted in HTTPS traffic.
<sabdfl> mpt: woncha fix that with your long-approved-conflict-free-but-unlanded-bazaar UI cleanup? and that oneliner I gave you earlier?
<mpt> okie dokie
<lucasvo> mpt: I still don't really get what a spec is, maybe writing a doc would be better than linking to upstream
<mpt> lucasvo, like a bug report on steroids
<sabdfl> kiko: if it's passed in url arguments it would be logged, for a start
<sabdfl> it it's in an auth header, that's different, but not what bradb said
<sabdfl> mpt: thanks
<kiko> sabdfl, logged by.. whom?
<sabdfl> kiko: by us
<sabdfl> remember we don't as a rule know anybody's password
<sabdfl> it's not evern recoverable from the db, given the digesting we do
<kiko> ah
<sabdfl> however, if it were logged, it would be at risk of lying around
<sabdfl> and being exposed
<kiko> I don't think the password is ever passed over the URL, though
<sabdfl> we should not be loggin in through xmlrpc
<bradb> sabdfl: not in url args, just in the URL, as per the syntax taken from the xmlrpclib docs
<sabdfl> it should be a key that can be exchanged
<sabdfl> so that scripts etc can keep the key in the clear
<sabdfl> without exposing a password
<kiko> user-agents allow specifying the user/password that way
<sabdfl> make sense?
<sabdfl> bradb: as long as it turns into auth headers, that's no problem for now
<sabdfl> but the proper xmlrpc interface needs keys
<kiko> sabdfl, the server doesn't actually receive the URL the client is accessing though!
<kiko> it receives the path and host portions
<kiko> the path in the GET or POST line
<kiko> and the host portion (post HTTP/1.0) in a header
<kiko> ah
<kiko> I see, you were confused by brad's suggestion of "URL arguments".
<sabdfl> (22:12:37) bradb: kiko: it's over https, but, aiui, the credentials seem to be passed in the URL, which i thought might be a security concern. maybe that doesn't matter?
<kiko> right
<sabdfl> that's all i was commenting on
<kiko> sorry :)
<kiko> as for the token idea.
<sabdfl> it would be perfeclty possible to write an xmlrpc interface this way if you did not know better
<sabdfl> i have seen worse done
<kiko> so the user would post an auth header and get back a token which he could then keep on using for a while?
<sabdfl> kiko: no, the user goes to lp.net, goes to a page in their account, requests a key and is given one
<sabdfl> it has a lifespan of n days
<sabdfl> it can be revoked
<kiko> ah.
<bradb> bug 56523
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56523 in malone "xmlrpc works" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56523
<bradb> w00t
<kiko> VF
<sabdfl> we correlate the key to the account, and use that person
<bradb> kiko: that was a test with a python script
<sabdfl> if a project has a special need for a long-lived key, we can give them that
<bradb> https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC
<sabdfl> we can throttle on the basis of keys without hitting the db
<sabdfl> if we need to raise the throttle for a key, we can do that too
<sabdfl> all making sense?
<kiko> sabdfl, by throttle do you mean "time-limit"?
<sabdfl> rate-of-query-limit
<sabdfl> typicla limit would be 1 query per second over any given minute
<sabdfl> so, you can burst, but then have to wait, or you can just slowly trawl
<kiko> sabdfl, and rate-limit where in the software stack? iptables? 
* bradb just updated the malone xmlrpc doc for production
<sabdfl> kiko: most anything that can do rate-limiting can do it on the basis of a header like that
<kiko> sabdfl, oh. apache has a mod_throttle, right?
<sabdfl> kiko: yes, and i'm sure pound has something similar, and there are very good appliances that can do it too
<kiko> right.
<sabdfl> xmlrpc is great but also a risk, we can invest in doing it properly
<sabdfl> on the icon - doh
<kiko> ok
<lifeless> squid-3 can throttle on anything it can filter on :0
<lifeless> so yeah, lots of things as sabdfl 
<lifeless> says
<kiko> salgado, have you seen bug 35099?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35099 in launchpad "feedback about karma" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35099
<salgado> kiko, no, first time I'm seeing it
<kiko> yeah, me too
<kiko> sabdfl, about karma in LP: http://alligevel.blogspot.com/2006/07/karma-in-launchpad.html
<kiko> salgado, assign to you?
<salgado> kiko, sure
<kiko> salgado, also, see the blog above.
* salgado reads
<kiko> BjornT, bradb, salgado: there's no new@support.launchpad.net, right?
<bradb> no idea
<salgado> AFAIK, the email interface of the support tracker can only be used to add new comments
<kiko> salgado, thanks.
<sabdfl> we should definitely let folks create a question via email
<kiko> agreed, just checking.
<kiko> salgado, is there a bug filed on that?
<salgado> not sure, let me check
<kiko> yes
<kiko> there is
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+bug/53292
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53292 in launchpad-support-tracker "Email submit support ticket feature" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<salgado> this is not really that, it's something more complex
<kiko> salgado, I think aaron is just confused, that would solve his problem
<salgado> yeah, maybe
<kiko> if he sets the mailing list to be his support contact
<kiko> and we allow replies to the support requests
<kiko> and email to new@support
<kiko> then, well, it would work out.
<sabdfl> that's a little heath robinson, but creative and yes it would work
<sabdfl> we do need mailing list integration. would you put a penny in that jar, please, kiko?
<kiko> sabdfl, heh, okay. I'm not sure what that has to do with aaron's problem though. he wants to use gmane and our ticket tracker together. and we do support that already!
<sabdfl> has anybody tried to run LP with python-twisted 2.4.0 in edgy? spiv?
<sabdfl> i just KNOW you must have made that work
<kiko> I hope spiv's still in bed!
<sabdfl> one eye open, thats how it's done
#launchpad 2006-08-16
<kiko-zzz> I'm on holida
<kiko-zzz> y
<kiko-zzz> what am I doing answering all these emails!!21!
* ddaa is writing an email to kiko right now
<kiko-zzz> ddaa, is it about SVN? :)
<ddaa> yes
<kiko-zzz> cool
<kiko-zzz> should I stay around to read it, or can I read it tomorrow?
<ddaa> Even though one knows that svn sucks, I'm still surprised now and then by how incredibly it does so.
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: no reply is expected
<kiko-zzz> aha
<ddaa> I mean, if svn was a woman it would be a porn star!
<lifeless> ddaa: score
<lifeless> excellent bug
<ddaa> lifeless: so we have been automatically DoSing random SVN server on the internet for like months...
<lifeless> choosing to run svn implies tolerance
<ddaa> lifeless: please make sure the bzr serve is bit better in that respect...
<lifeless> sure
<ddaa> like, if it receives bad input, it should send some rude message to the client, close the connection and NOT abort!
* ddaa ponders sending a link to that issue to arch-users just to prompt some colourful rant from tomlord
<ddaa> sure that would be entertaining
* bradb & # badminton
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/tickcount/+packaging
<lifeless> seems that this page has been borked
<lifeless> try to find the tickcount product in there
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> we're still not enforcing have a product series
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+distributions
<lifeless> IIRC you were fixing those ?
<jamesh> stub: I did up an SQL patch to rename the bugzilla-importer user to bug-importer.  Would it be possible to run it on the production db?
<jamesh> well, an SQL file
<stub> Sure.
<stub> Does it need to be run as part of a code rollout? (eg. it renames a celebrity?)
<jamesh> there is no celebrity at the moment (other than in my sourceforge-import branch that hasn't been merged yet)
<stub> Ok. I'll rename bugzilla-importer to bug-importer on production now.
<jamesh> the only thing that would stop working in production is the bugzilla-import script that we aren't running
<stub> Changed via the UI
<jamesh> brilliant.
<jamesh> stub: this was the SQL I was going to get you to run: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileD7oIj4.html
<jamesh> would it be possible to change the email too?
<stub> Is that a valid email address?
<jamesh> no
<stub> I've hidden it anyway.
<jamesh> well, it is a validated email address in the db (needed for login), but there is no mailbox behind it
<stub> Why does that user need to be able to login?
<jamesh> the script logs in with it
<stub> via http?
<stub> This sounds rather wrong
<jamesh> no
<jamesh> I mean it sets up the an interaction/principal with it when running (since some LP code breaks when there is no principal)
<stub> Hmm... so the email address is there to hide a deeper bug.
<jamesh> couldn't log in as a user without a preferred email in the script
<stub> That would be a bug.
<stub> Surprised it still worked, as the bug-importer user doesn't have a password. So there is some dodgy code that is detecting valid users where we don't want it, and it is doing it incorrectly too.
<lifeless> stub: we still have products w/o product series occuring
<lifeless> stub: I think RequireProductSeries is clearly not implemented
<stub> Yes - there is a bug open on that.
<lifeless> ok, as long as thou knowest
<stub> I have some similar constraint work to do, so I might try enforcing it at the DB level to shake out the bugs
<jamesh> lifeless: I think I can see the problem: products created from .../products/+new get a default series, but products created from .../projects/foo/+newproduct don't
<jamesh> because the trunk series actually gets created in the browser code rather than db code
<jamesh> and that code only occurs in one of the relevant view classes
<lifeless> jamesh: surely it should be db code?
<lifeless> its domain constraints after all
<jamesh> lifeless: correct.
<jamesh> lifeless: I've got the dyson changes mostly done
<jamesh> haven't done any renaming though
<lifeless> cool!
<jamesh> lifeless: I've made it so that the file glob can contain slashes (e.g. foo-*/bar-*.tar.gz), so we can match limited heirarchies still
<jamesh> but won't by default
<lifeless> excellent
<lifeless> thats exactly what I hoped for
<jamesh> adding a sane_version() check should stop it from exploding like it did on the grass tarball too
<jamesh> the dyson code is using the HCT unittest.TestCase subclass for its test cases, which makes things a little hard to debug
<jamesh> since it redirects stderr, you don't see the actual error messages ...
<lifeless> oh eww
<lifeless> does it barf stderr in the failure ?
<jamesh> well, the tracebacks that would be printed to stderr get captured
<jamesh> making the output from test.py not that useful
<jamesh> I've been changing the tests to plain unittest.TestCase where they aren't using features from hct's Scaffold class
<lifeless> feel free to fix Scaffold
<lifeless> capturing stderr is bogus
<jamesh> lifeless: what do you think of "productreleasefinder" as a new name for dyson?
<lifeless> good
<lifeless> clear
<lifeless> precise
<lifeless> will annoy ddaa 
<jamesh> it is a bit long, but beats UTRF :)
<lifeless> wins on all fronts
<lifeless> :)
<jamesh> we don't seem to display the details of any of the files attached to product releases in the webapp, btw
<jamesh> (at least, I haven't found where yet)
<lifeless> we dont yet
<lifeless> thats fine
<lifeless> even a good thing :)
<jamesh> why's that a good thing?
<lifeless> jamesh: oh , because its a little conspriacy theorist to be backing up all those releases :)
<carlos> morning
<danilos> morning carlos 
<carlos> danilos: hey
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> danilos: meeting time?
<jamesh> morning SteveA 
<carlos> hmm, I'm having a weird error with tests
<carlos> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileNpO6Nc.html
<carlos> any idea?
<jamesh> carlos: do you have baz installed?
<carlos> is it now a dependency?
<SteveA> carlos: why do you need to run these tests?
<carlos> SteveA: I just execute 'make check'
<SteveA> don't do that
<jamesh> I think it is for some of the importd tests (til they get switched over to bzr fully)
<SteveA> because it runs lots more tests than you need to run
<SteveA> and it will take a lot of time
<SteveA> use: python test.py canonical.launchpad
<SteveA> that takes less time
<SteveA> pqm will run all the tests
<carlos> ok, I didn't know we should change the command to run tests..
<carlos> SteveA, jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> SteveA: these importd tests are under canonical.launchpad.scripts.importd
<SteveA> jamesh: ok :-)
<carlos> hmm, so I still need to install bazaar
<SteveA> or, use a better test command line
<SteveA> to run just the tests you're interested in
<SteveA> python test.py canonical.launchpad.ftests
<SteveA> that will run launchpad tests but not the importd ones
<jamesh> carlos: couldn't hurt.  In either case it is a lot quicker to limit the tests you run to the area you're working on
<carlos> I guess I should also run test.py canonical.launchpad.tests right?
<carlos> jamesh: well, I usually run just one test
<carlos> but I did some sampledata changes
<jamesh> ah.
<carlos> and wanted to detect any other test breakage I just introduced
<danilos> carlos: sorry, xchat didn't play the sound to notify me of the ping
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is under 10 minutes.
<carlos> danilos: don't worry
<carlos> stub: aren't you waiting for the data migration?
<jamesh> stub: this'll include the pillar stuff, right?
<stub> carlos: No. Once the code is fixed and tested, we can schedule the downtime then with mdz and co.
<stub> jamesh: Pillar stuff is already landed as far as I know.
<carlos> stub: the code is fixed already, I'm just doing some tests for other tests that I would break while adding the new tests
<carlos> so I'm able to merge the changes into rocketfuel
<carlos> in fact, my code changes are in your review queue since yesterday to be completely sure that you agree with the fix
<jamesh> stub: really?  There is a "launchpad" project and "launchpad" product at the moment
<jamesh> (in production)
<stub> ok. Then it will include that. 
<stub> r3908
<carlos> stub: I think the testing server you gave me on Monday has its hard disk full
<carlos> stub: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filejviqPR.html
<sivang> morning 
<carlos> sivang: morning
<stub> carlos: There is now more space on that server
<carlos> I know, I was testing the script again
<carlos> I was just pointing you the problem because I think you said the testing server for python guys is there
<sivang> sabdfl: let me know if you received the email with the patch.
<carlos> stub: btw, could you approve my changes to fix the script to open Edgy translations ?
<carlos> stub: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/migrate-translations/full-diff
<stub> carlos: r=stub
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<stub> carlos: So you were happy with the results of your script on staging and/or carbon?
<carlos> yes, but I wanted to run it again today to be completely sure but got the error I told you
<carlos> also, I forgot to get the time it got to run
<stub> ok. You running it on staging, or should I build a fresh db on carbon to run against?
<stub> carlos: ^^
<carlos> it depends
<carlos> staging will take a lot of time
<carlos> carbon will be fast
<carlos> I only want to time it
<carlos> so it depends on what run will be helpful for you (I guess carbon one)
<elmo> stub: ping?
<stub> elmo: pong
<elmo> stub: xmlrpc server down deliberately?
<stub> I think todays landing moved it onto the same port as rest of the Launchpad HTTP traffic
<stub> So the Apache rules will need to be adjusted. Want an RT ticket?
<elmo> please
<stub> elmo: What are you using to test btw? An actual XML-RPC request or just seeing if the server is responding?
<elmo> -P"<?xml version='1.0'?><methodCall> <methodName>concatenate</methodName> <params> <param> <value><string>ubuntu</string></value> </param> <param> <value><string>rocks</string></value> </param> </params> </methodCall>" -s 'ubuntu rocks'
<stub> heh
<stub> carlos: Are you abusing asuka at the moment?
<carlos> stub: I guess the language pack export script does
<stub> carlos: Can you kill it?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> but that's on mawson
<carlos> the database process will take a bit until it detects that I killed the script
<stub>       Note: HTTP/1.1 servers are allowed to return responses which are       not acceptable according to the accept headers sent in the       request. In some cases, this may even be preferable to sending a       406 response. User agents are encouraged to inspect the headers of       an incoming response to determine if it is acceptable.  
<stub> So always returning UTF-8 is not a violation of rules at all, which is good :)
<LarstiQ> stub: mja 
<heno> I'm trying to set up a bzr mirror on LP
<heno> https://launchpad.net/people/henrik/+branch/onboard/devel
<heno> The Mirror version is not a working branch yet, do just have to wait for it to sync later today?
<jelmer> heno: yep, it takes up to a day (usually faster though)
<heno> jelmer: ok, cool
<heno> and from then on we can all just push stuff into that branch I guess
<jordi> hey
<jordi> carlos?
<carlos> jordi: hi
<carlos> how's going?
<heno> do I need to set up a team to have multiple maintainers?
<LarstiQ> heno: do you want to have your branch hosted on launchpad, or mirrored?
<heno> LarstiQ: hosted ideally
<carlos> stub: launchpad gives me a 'Bad Gateway' error
<heno> didn't see an option for that though
<jordi> carlos: as good as it can go on your first day. :)
* LarstiQ doesn't know if they can be switched
<stub> carlos: works for me
<jordi> works for me too
<carlos> stub: sorry, I was in launchpad.dev instead of launchpad.net ....
<LarstiQ> heno: but I just push to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~person/product/branch
<carlos> jordi: holidays should be longer ;-)
<LarstiQ> heno: person can also be a team, and then all the members can access it too
<jordi> carlos: are you going to finishup xaralx now? If so, tell me when it's executed, and I can reply to his version 0.7 stuff
<quail> http://radio.localfoss.org:8000/osota.mp3 every wednesday night at 9:30pm (UTC +1000)
<heno> LarstiQ: right. I should probably set up an 'onBoard' team
<LarstiQ> heno: right
<carlos> jordi: yes, I will request the removals today
<LarstiQ> heno: and the push to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onBoard/onboard/devel 
<carlos> jordi: do we have a bug report about not showing who did a translation ?
<carlos> jordi: I fixed that already, but I'm not able to find a bug about it
<heno> LarstiQ: right, Does that need to be to 'sftp://onboard@bazaar.... ?
<LarstiQ> heno: no
<LarstiQ> heno: you use your own user to login, and team membership determines if you can access ~team
<heno> cool
<carlos> jordi: found
<jordi> carlos: oik
<jordi> carlos: ok I just replied to Neil with instructions regarding his new POT
<jordi> I guess he'll want to just rename 0.4 to trunk.
<carlos> jordi: yeah, just rename it
<heno> Can I change the owner of s branch, rename it or delete it?
<heno> the 'devel' branch is now registered under 'henrik' but it should be under 'onboard'
<LarstiQ> stub: ^^?
<heno> I could just register a 'main' branch under onboard and use that, but it starts getting untidy
<heno> https://launchpad.net/people/henrik/+branch/onboard/devel
<LarstiQ> heno: though there is no reason you can't also use 'devel' as a name for the onboard owned branch
<stub> You can't rename or delete branches at the moment, and it is a real pita for admins to do it for you.
<LarstiQ> stub: is this something for the faq?
<heno> stub: ok, should I just set up a new one under 'onboard' and let the old one lay dormant?
<stub> Probably, yeah. Who is looking after that at the moment?
* LarstiQ would guess kiko
<stub> heno: That would be best. Eventually we will have the feature to at least hide it.
<LarstiQ> heno: that is what I would do, yes.
<heno> ok, thanks
<heno> before I set one up, is there a difference between a hosted and mirrored branch?
<heno> Can I actually set up a 'hosted' one?
<LarstiQ> heno: I don't know about differences, but I create hosted ones just by directly pushing 
<heno> ah ok, I'll try that
<LarstiQ> and after that editing the information page
<heno> I was using the web interface
<heno> right
<LarstiQ> though I suppose I could use register-branch for that last step
<heno> an 'upload tarball to host' feature would be cool
<heno> more intuitive
<carlos> jordi: I just sent the request
<jordi> carlos: yay!
<LarstiQ> heno: I think that is covered in https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/branch-tarball-imports
<heno> thanks, I'll look
<LarstiQ> well, not much to see I'm afraid
* danilos is off to lunch and to pick up the car from service
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt> carlos, it's bug 80
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80 in rosetta "cannot see who put in bad translation" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80
<mpt> oh, you found it :-)
<jordi> mpt: you pinged me a few days ago
<jordi> I guess there was someone needing help, but if it was something else...
<jordi> ah, you asked about me being around
<jordi> I'm back now
<mpt> jordi, remember the Kashubian plurals from July 15th
<jordi> mpt: yes, I'm finding out what happened to those
<jordi> danilunch: ping?
<jordi> sigh, 100 held messages, 100 spams
<mpt> jordi, and Andrea Vacondi's message from July 19th
<mpt> Vacondio, rather
<jordi> carlos: remember the mail I sent about pending plural forms? Were they added to the DB?
<jordi> let me check that one out
<carlos> jordi: hi
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I don't think I have done it...
<carlos> I don't even remember such email...
<jordi> let me dig
<jordi> ugh, only sent to danilo
<jordi> damn
<jordi> mpt: I see no such mail
<jordi> oh, July 11
<jordi> mpt: *shrug*, I think I answered the same question on another mail two days later or so
<jordi> I can do it again tho
<jordi> carlos: og maciel says whenever a new ooo gets imprted, translations entered through rosetta are marked fuzzy
<jordi> makes sense?
<carlos> jordi: no it doesn't 
<jordi> it's in rosetta-users
<carlos> jordi: I don't see the email...
<carlos> just found it
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: 3PM, leaving office, but will be back at 5 or earlier.
<jordi> chat later
<carlos> ok
<carlos> later
<stub> carlos: The db on carbon has been reset btw.
<carlos> ok, I will run my code again
<carlos> and give you the amount of time to execute it
<carlos> so we can plan the migration
<kiko> morning
<Hobbsee> hey, if i revoke my old key, and create a new key, and add it to LP, what happens with regarding uploading packages?
<kiko> Hobbsee, if your new key is in the accepted keyring, nothing should change.
<Hobbsee> kiko: cool. how would i get it into the keyring again? just upload it to launchpad?
<kiko> Hobbsee, one sec.
<Hobbsee> ok
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> Hobbsee, it should work as expected, yes.
<Lure> hi all
<Lure> my lure@ubuntu.com stopped to worked
<Lure> since I was replacing my GPG key, it my be related to that
<Lure> I have wrote to postmaster@ubuntu.com, but did not get any response
<Lure> can somebody here look into this? It would be appreciated...
<kiko> Lure, are you getting bounces when writing to it? 
<salgado> stub, the 'Specifications' menu item's link is broken in production.  I guess it's related to some vhosting thing
<Lure> kiko: exactly - <lure@ubuntu.com>: User unknown in virtual alias table
<kiko> Lure, what's your launchpad ID?
<salgado> stub, nevermind, just saw on the other channel that you're aware of it
<Lure> kiko: https://launchpad.net/people/lure
<kiko> yep
<kiko> Lure, so it appears that yes you are still an ubuntu member. hmmm
<Lure> kiko: I did change my GPG key in LP - this involved signing new CoC with new key
<kiko> Lure, I don't think it should matter though
<kiko> Lure, did you do so today?
<Lure> kiko: no, it was at least a week ago, I just noticed that no mails were sent for some days and then tried it and it failed
<kiko> Lure, let me check. one moment.
<Lure> kiko: this is why I thought it may be related
<kiko> Lure, I've asked a sysadmin to look into it, hang tight there
<Lure> kiko: thanks
<kiko> Lure, there's a loop in the config apparently. still looking into it.
<BjornT> kiko: hi. would you have time for a pre-implementation call today? it's about adding a bugtracker to a product, i found some issues i'd like to discuss.
<kiko> BjornT, sure, that'd be great. I need to finish up this week's launchpad release but there should be enough time
<BjornT> kiko: cool. ping me when you are ready.
<bradb> mpt: ping
<stub> Bah. I need a page test that connects to https://, as my code sniffs the URL to see if it is https:// so it knows if it should set the Secure attribute on the cookie. But it doesn't work :-P
<stub> So I appear to have a feature I can't test :-(
<kiko> stub, you mean using testbrowser and https doesn't work?
<stub> Yup
<kiko> you seem to be right
<kiko> there are no other cases either
<carlos> kiko: Do you have 5 minutes?
<kiko> carlos, I want to say yes, but I'm kinda fucked. yes
<carlos> I think I found a bug in our batching code
<carlos> kiko: ok, don't worry then
<kiko> carlos, tell me
<carlos> kiko: http://gollum.pemas.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/hr/+index?start=0&batch=2
<carlos> and http://gollum.pemas.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/hr/+index?start=2&batch=2
<carlos> if you see the link for the templates with the name 'man'
<carlos> both are the same
<carlos> but, if you look at http://launchpad.dev/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/hr the links aren't duplicates
<carlos> so seems like the batching code is doing something weird while batching that list...
<kiko> let me see.
<kiko> carlos, that host isn't answering..
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> gollum.pemas.net:8086
<kiko> Zero Sized Reply
<salgado> carlos, you have to add that hostname to your main_hostname config variable
<carlos> salgado: right, thanks
<carlos> kiko: try again
<carlos> my router sucks so I cannot check that hostname
<kiko> trying again
<kiko> ah
<kiko> action
<kiko> http://launchpad.dev/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/man/hr/+translate
<kiko> http://launchpad.dev/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/pmount/+pots/man/hr/+translate
<kiko> carlos, they are not actually the same, eh?
<carlos> right, are different
<carlos> two different sourcepackages
<kiko> carlos, so I didn't understand your problem.
<kiko> what should the links be?
<carlos> kiko: that's the right value
<carlos> but when you look at the batched pages
<carlos> the links are the same
<carlos> instead of different
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> now are different?
<kiko> are you confused?
<carlos> am I getting mad ?
<carlos> kiko: yeah, I'm confused
<carlos> even pqm rejected my merge request because got the same error
<carlos> kiko: take a look now
<carlos> I see them equal after restarting the server
<kiko> ah.
<carlos> kiko: do you see it now?
<kiko> carlos, yes. the problem you are having is that your query is probably producing ambiguous ordering.
<carlos> I see
<kiko> yes/
<kiko> reload this page a few times:
<kiko> http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/hr/+index?start=1&batch=2
<kiko> you'll see for yourself.
<kiko> so, bugs in batching code: zero. bugs in rosetta code: 1. I win!
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
* kiko puts this into his activity report
<carlos> thanks
<BenC> hey, would it be much trouble to make the "Dist" selection for a bug default to "nothing", or allow it to be changed after the fact?
<kiko> BenC, when you indicate that the bug is also present in another distribution, BenC?
<BenC> well, people add a dist target to a bug, and it gives the the "dist" and "source" selection page
<BenC> it defaults to Baltix
<BenC> and some people just forget to change it, and then there's no way to change it later, so we get lots of Baltix cruft being rejected in bug reports :)
<kiko> BenC, yeah, we should fix that. can you give me an example of a bug?
<BenC> #55929
<BenC> oh, and thanks a LOT for switching the comment fonts on lp to monospace :)
<kiko> BenC, thank mpt ;)
<BenC> makes reading all the formatted paste a lot easier
<BenC> mpt: thanks!
<jordi> danilos: when mailing stub, you mail the launchpad list too
<kiko> BenC, so for that bug, did you click it as "also affects +distribution" and then chose baltix by mistake? 
<BenC> I didn't, someone else did
<kiko> BenC: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/55929/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55929 in linux-source-2.6.15 "DMA not enabled for IDE disks" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<BenC> but they didn't clock Baltix by mistake, they just didn't select Ubuntu, so it defaulted to what was selected
<kiko> BenC, it says you did :-P
<BenC> ok, maybe I did :)
<kiko> heh
<BenC> I just grabbed that bug from a random search :)
<kiko> it's fine, anyway, it's not anybody's fault but launchpad's
<matsubara> kiko, BenC: bug 50018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50018 in malone "Linux Distribution field should be a neutral default" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50018
<kiko> matsubara, that's not the right fix, I suspect -- well the UI there needs changing.
<BenC> that's pretty much the type of fix I was looking for
<BenC> but being able to change it would be good too
<kiko> agreed.
<danilos> jordi: ok, sure
<kiko> carlos, danilos: I need that rosetta highlights document, covering the past two weeks, NOW.
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> one-two paragraphs is fine
<carlos> danilos: do you have time to prepare it now ?
<kiko> it should cover what's in the rollout
<danilos> carlos: yeah, it's ready already :)
<carlos> kiko: I don't think we did any merge that ended in todays rollout
<kiko> carlos, that's a shame
<danilos> carlos: now I am not sure what you're talking about? highlights or pluralforms query?
<carlos> kiko: danilos had a bunch of merges that got merged on Monday
<kiko> but you can cover work that was done in the production instance, or whatever.
<kiko> edgy translations progress
<kiko> etc
<carlos> and I was on holidays + with Edgy translations
<carlos> sure
<danilos> what was the last revision that got rolled out today? my merges should fix a couple of annoying bugs
<carlos> danilos: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus 
<danilos> carlos: we also need to talk about ubuntu i18n position
<carlos> danilos: subscribe to that page so you know exactly what's in production
<carlos> danilos: I know, but I don't have enough time today for all those things....
<carlos> danilos: let's finish the documentation kiko asked us for last Monday
<carlos> kiko: I guess you got the initial email on Monday, right?
<carlos> danilos: and tomorrow, we have the meeting about the open position
<carlos> danilos: is that ok for you?
<danilos> carlos: sure
<kiko> carlos, yep
<carlos> ok
<kiko> SteveA, do you know what PillarGotchis are?
<jamesh> kiko: product/distro/project logos
<SteveA> kiko: I do
<kiko> jamesh, wow, that's a new one. nobody mention that on the ML?
<jamesh> kiko: tamagotchi -> hackergotchi -> pillargotchi
<kiko> jamesh, but stub's patch is just for infrastructure, yes?
<jamesh> which one?
<kiko> revno: 3898
<jamesh> guess it is just the DB changes
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> jamesh, SteveA: do you know what toini.py is going to be used for, btw?
<jamesh> kiko: changing launchpad.conf from XML to a .ini file
<jamesh> so we have something easier to work with than ZConfig
<kiko> great that people openly discuss these things
<kiko> instead of hiding them inside [trivial]  commits!
<jamesh> we did ... in person
<kiko> that's a rather smug definition of "openly"
<jamesh> yep.  We should post more about these things on the list.  I should probably post something more about the new formlib stuff (since I've just mentioned it at the meeting and pointed people at the docs)
<kiko> jamesh, I was /about/ to ask you to write a one-line description of how cool that is so it can go into the release announcement now
<salgado> SteveA, so, I need that because I use the request inside the else part, to get the shipit layer provided by it
<jamesh> kiko: the "pillargotchi" stuff is part of the new UI stuff (and an idea we've had before, to allow projects to add limited branding to their LP pages)
<jamesh> kiko: I know there were talks of simplifying the config machinary, but didn't know the specifics
<kiko> oookay
<kiko> jamesh, about formlib I meant though
<jamesh> kiko: I was referring more to openly discussing things -- I don't think there is a concious effort not to keep the team aware of what's being done
<jamesh> kiko: a lot of this stuff is just fallout from face to face meetings, so it isn't too surprising to see UI related stuff going in without much discussion on the list while the UI sprint is going on
<SteveA> salgado: bbaib
<jamesh> kiko: do you want a short description of the formlib stuff now, or would waiting til tomorrow when I can compose a full email be okay?
<jamesh> kiko: and are you after a developer oriented description or user oriented description?
<kiko> jamesh, user oriented, and one-paragraph is fine.
<jamesh> kiko: here goes: We have begun using zope.formlib for forms in Launchpad, and will be converting existing forms over to the new infrastructure.  This common infrastructure will allow us to roll out improvements to all forms such as better error display and AJAX based on-the-fly validation.
<kiko> jamesh, wooo! 10 points to you
<jamesh> kiko: at the moment there isn't much to see from a user perspective.
<kiko> I know. that's fine
<SteveA> salgado: fine.  I see now.  Please add a comment saying that you need the request if there is no rootsite, and also for handling the different shipit sites.
<salgado> SteveA, sure, will do that
<SteveA> salgado: other than that, the infrastructure changes are fine with me.
<salgado> SteveA, cool, thanks for the review.  I'll find someone to review the rest and will add a note that you're okay with the infrastructure changes
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<jordi> danilos: er, which is the last mail you got from neil?
<danilos> jordi: one from yesterday I think
<danilos> jordi: actually, I got one today
<danilos> just that carlos left :(
<danilos> btw I think his timezone is wrong, or his mails take really long time to get here
<danilos> jordi: Date: Wed, 16 Aug 2006 11:10:53 +0100, and I got it just now
<jordi> does it talk about the branch rename?
<jordi> oh silly
<jordi> I just found the email
<ddaa> hey, any hint where I can look for inspiration to do complex form validation (involving the combination of three fields) using LaunchpadFormView?
<salgado> ddaa, inspiration?  have you checked the validate() method?
<ddaa> mh, yeah, quick look at LaunchpadFormView is useful
<ddaa> I assumed it was the same crazy mess as the old stuff, but it's not :)
<salgado> ddaa, GeneralFormView has a validate() method for ages already
<salgado> ages == a few months, actually. ;)
<ddaa> *nod* since my webapp foo is so low, I prefer asking before going on random tracks
<DktrKranz> hello
<DktrKranz> i've got a problem with ubuntu wiki
<DktrKranz> it seems my account has been deleted
<DktrKranz> any hint?
<mdz> BjornT,bradb: who can set milestones on bugs?
<seb128> mdz, kiko, whoever is concerned: what team membership do I need to set a milestone?
<seb128> hum, mdz faster ;)
<sabdfl> sivang: why would this patch fail to apply cleanly? did you merge recent changes?
<kiko-fud> seb128, mdz: bug contact or owner for the relevant context.
<mdz> kiko: the bug contact is ubuntu-bugs, of which seb128 is a member, but he can't set milestones apparently
<seb128> I can't set milestone for totem neither
<seb128> and I'm package maintainer for that one
<milosz> how do i link to an external package
<mdz> seb128: did this just change recently, or has it been a problem for a while?  I thought this was fixeud
<mdz> fixed
<kiko> seb128, can you give me an example bug?
<seb128> mdz: it's an issue since between dapper and the Paris summit IIRC
<seb128> kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/4229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4229 in totem "Totem receives BadAlloc when playing very large movies using Xv" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<seb128> kiko: random one, I just picked a totem bug
<mpt> bradb, pong
<kiko> seb128, can you by any change change the milestone if you first clear out the package name?
<kiko> errr
<kiko> seb128, can you by any chance change the milestone if you first clear out the package name?
<seb128> kiko: clear the package name?
<seb128> like reassing the task to "Ubuntu"?
<kiko> seb128, yes. use staging if you prefer
<seb128> kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/7839 by example doesn't list the milestone option
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 7839 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu bug reporting tools need to point to Ubuntu bug systems" [High,Confirmed]  
<milosz> it seams like i can register an external CVS/SVN branch along along with a path to the source tar balls, but i cannot register a release series for a bzr branch with tarballs
<kiko> mdz, does this only affect seb128, or all developers?
<ddaa> salgado: how do I quote text in the message to LaunchpadFormView.setFieldError?
<seb128> kiko: when I spoke with other people that was everybody, but that was some time ago (like around Paris summit)
<milosz> for example i have no way of uploading a debian package, uploading/linking to a source package: https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/0.5-pre/0.4.95
<seb128> kiko: I mentionned it during the summit but didn't really bother since because we are not in period where we set a lot of milestoned bugs yet
<ddaa> I want to given an error message that includes a hyperlink
<kiko> seb128, I thought this was fixed and tested, which is why I'm confused now by what you are saying. bradb, ping?
<seb128> kiko: I was not able to set importance for some time which has been fixed
<seb128> kiko: maybe it has been fixed for the milestone for other people but not for me then
<salgado> ddaa, if you add an "<a href="foo">foo</a>" it comes out escaped in the page?
<ddaa> Not tried yet.
<seb128> sfllaw: can you set the milestone of bugs?
<ddaa> But if I do that I need to escape the strings I inject.
<kiko> seb128, so importance works but milestone doesn't? ARGH. how annoying
<ddaa> hence my question
<seb128> kiko: yep
<seb128> kiko: but "importance" is available for ubuntu-qa team
<seb128> kiko: ie: bug triagers
<seb128> kiko: where milestone is not supposed to be
<kiko> seb128, oh? milestone is supposed to be available to whom? drivers only?
<seb128> dunno, that was my question
<seb128> <seb128> mdz, kiko, whoever is concerned: what team membership do I need to set a milestone?
<seb128>  hum, mdz faster ;)
<kiko> ah.
<sfllaw> seb128: Nope, I can't.
<seb128> k
<seb128> kiko: I think previous discussion went to the same point
<seb128> like "what team is supposed to be able to do that"
<salgado> ddaa, isn't cgi.escape() what you want?
<seb128> and that was something to sort between you and mdz
<mdz> kiko: the bug contact should be able to set it
<kiko> seb128, checking.
<mdz> until such time as we have some workflow for nominations of milestone targets
<ddaa> salgado: since it's encapsulated in canonical.launchpad.validators._quote, I thought it was off-limits
<kiko> mdz, meaning anybody in ubuntu-qa should be able to do it?
<seb128> no
<mdz> kiko: ubuntu-bugs is the bug contact
<kiko> mdz, ubuntu-qa is a member of ubuntu-bugs.
<mdz> kiko: yes
<mdz> as are ubuntu-dev, u buntu-core-dev, etc.
<mdz> s/u b/ub/
<kiko> right
<kiko> but well
<seb128> I'm not sure bug triagers should be able to set the milestone
<kiko> are you suggesting that the permissions for importance and milestone should be the same?
<seb128> that's something for the maintainer usually
<mdz> seb128: let's not argue ideal semantics here; I'm trying to fix your problem
* kiko eyebrows 
<seb128> mdz: right, but I'm not sure that giving milestone to the whole ubuntu-qa is the way to solve it ;)
<kiko> mdz, it won't be fixed immediately, and the proper fix might not be too hard, so...
<mdz> it's better for more people to be able to set it than fewer
<seb128> right
<kiko> I'd rather you discussed it and decided which is best.
<mdz> kiko: experience with these issues shows that it takes a long time and a lot of discussion to get it right
<mdz> kiko: meanwhile, we're completely unable to use the feature
<mdz> at all
<kiko> mdz, short-term solution, add seb to drivers.
<kiko> if you do want a short-term solution
<mdz> kiko: that is a poor solution
<kiko> mdz, it is at least immediate, requiring no code changes 
<mdz> we've added people to drivers as workarounds in the past
<mdz> and the underlying problems have never been fixed
<kiko> mdz, well, in this case I don't think we know what the underlying problem is yet.
<mdz> kiko: the proper fix is too hard
<kiko> so I don't think rushing to the code to fix something...
<kiko> oh?
<mdz> the proper fix is that anyone should be able to nominate a bug for a milestone, and the release team approve those nominations
<mdz> I think rushing is absolutely the right thing to do here; it's been a problem for months now and nothing has been done
<kiko> mdz, I think you have failed to communicate clearly what needed to be done. if you had, it would have been done!
<kiko> it's not a large change -- two methods
<kiko> I'm more concerned that this will once more prove insufficient for what you want
<mdz> what do I need to do? file a bug in malone with a 'crippling development' tag?
<kiko> mdz, is there no bug filed on this?!
<mdz> I just looked and I can't find one
<mdz> at least not an open one
<kiko> it's been broken for months and yet no bug has been filed. tsk tsk. :)
<kiko> mdz, so, to clarify, you think the behaviour for milestone editing should be identical to that of importance handling?
<mdz> dude, we've had at least one prior conversation about this in this very channel
<mdz> kiko: that is my recommendation for an immediate solution, yes
<mpt> Report Bugs
<kiko> mdz, yeah, but sometimes IRC is too transient a medium. anyway, I'll file a bug for you
<mdz> this feature, and then later its access control, were both implemented without good requirements
<mdz> so it's not clear how they should be used, or whether they are what we need
<mdz> I'd like to gather requirements and do this right, but now is not the time
<kiko> mdz, this is hardly an argument for rushing, though. unless you want to have this discussion again in this channel...
<kiko> anyway
<mdz> kiko: what would be a good argument?  this was working sufficiently for us, then it was broken by a change.  would you prefer to revert the change or make this small adjustment?
<kiko> mdz, I am just saying we should consider better what needs to be done to avoid us wasting time on this again. 
<kiko> if it is /really/ just matching importance to milestone perms, then fine.
<mdz> kiko: I agree, but that doesn't address the immediate problem
<kiko> mdz, the immediate problem, /today/, is only solvable by adding seb to drivers today
<mdz> we need a two-phase solution: 1) get the team able to use milestones again, 2) re-think milestones and make them do what we want
<kiko> ok.
<mdz> this is not a seb problem, it is a problem for all developers
<mdz> kiko: I will discuss milestones with the team next week during our scheduled bug workflow discussion and pass on the feedback to you
<mdz> but that will take weeks
<kiko> okay
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/56618
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56618 in malone "Milestone restrictions are too restrictive for Ubuntu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<mdz> meanwhile, is ubuntu-drivers the best short-term solution you can offer?
<kiko> mdz, I've filed a bug and am going to ask somebody to fix it ASAP. but it won't get rolled out today.
<mdz> disabling access control for milestones entirely would be perfectly acceptable to me in the short term
<kiko> mdz, you can add ubuntu-core-dev to drivers for now...
<kiko> mdz, it's not done in the database. it's done in the code.
<mdz> but disabling access control for the stuff that ubuntu-drivers can do, not so much
<mdz> I'm not entirely sure of everything ubuntu-drivers can do
<kiko> approve spec and sprint nominations, I believe.
<mdz> ubuntu-drivers is the registrant for the ubuntu distro
<kiko> yeah, it can also do pretty crazy stuff I guess
<kiko> I hadn't noticed that
<kiko> how weird though
<kiko> there is a driver slot but nobody uses it.
<kiko> mdz, is milestone setting akin to approving a spec for a distrorelease? or more akin to setting importance?
<sabdfl> drivers should also be able to approve bugs, for release management purposes
<jordi> danilos: do you think you'll manage with the plural forms request?
<kiko> sabdfl, well, ubuntu's driver is currently NULL. :)
<sabdfl> milestones should require no approval
<sabdfl> kiko: and edgy's?
<kiko> ubuntu drivers. a bit redundantly.
<kiko> (since the registrant is also ubuntu drivers)
<kiko> eeeenyway
<sabdfl> the "set of drivers" for a distrorelease is (a) the release driver, (b) the distro driver, and if both of those are none, then I believe the distro owner/registrant takes the job
<sabdfl> i don't think the distrorelease registrant is a factor
<mdz> I find this all very confusing
<sabdfl> we only changed the "registrant" on the distro/release because it was being used in an overloaded way, for a role, and there was no way to specify the role
<sabdfl> mdz: how can i help?
<kiko> I was about to say that. 
<mdz> my position in the past is that the most robust solution to access control for most of our problems is a good, smooth nomination process
<sabdfl> nomination of waht
<mdz> most things which need access control
<mdz> importance changes, status changes, milestone changes
<mdz> spec targeting (we have approvals there)
<mdz> uploads
<sabdfl> i can only speak for blueprint
<sabdfl> with specs, registering a spec on a product/distro requires no permission
<mdz> the answer in most cases for things that we want to be access-controlled is that we should liberally allow people to try, but require that the action be confirmed by an authority
<sabdfl> anyone can do it
<sabdfl> targeting it to a release/series DOES require a nomination/approval process
<sabdfl> though in future, i would like products/distros to be able to turn that off if they want to run in "lightweight" mode
<mdz> anyone should be able to upload a package to edgy, but unless they're in ubuntu-dev it should sit in a queue where someone in ubuntu-dev needs to review and approve it
<sabdfl> you have exactly that in blueprint
<sabdfl> mdz: disagree in that case, because of the consequences of a click fuckup
<kiko> sabdfl, well, the unapproved specs do show up in listings, though
<mdz> anyone should be able to say that they think a bug's status should be raised, but a QA member should have to approve it before it takes effect
<sabdfl> we will have PPA's for that
<sabdfl> upload to PPA, and request a sync
<mdz> anyone should be able to say that a bug is relevant for a release milestone, but the release team gets the final say
<sabdfl> kiko: they only show up in listings of unapproved specs ;-)
<mdz> anyone should be able to request a sync or backport, but the archive admins or backport team need to OK it
<sabdfl> agree
<sabdfl> did you find the drivers part confusing?
<mdz> sabdfl: if you're concerned about click fuckups, the approval process for that one can be more involved, requesting confirmation or something. no reason to reject the idea out of hand.
<mdz> sabdfl: I find the different roles we have today confusing, yes
<sabdfl> bug targeting to releases iwth nomination/approval has been requested since July last year, but it's now under development
<mdz> it's not clear what privileges are associated with each slot
<sabdfl> "drivers" is a common term for "the people wot decide yes or no to bugs or features"
<sabdfl> at least, in mozilla-speak ;-)
<mdz> however
<mdz> we have two things called 'drivers'
<mdz> we have an 'ubuntu-drivers' team, which holds certain privileged slots
<sabdfl> kernel-speak?
<mdz> like registrant of the ubuntu distro
<sabdfl> well, that's dumb, ain't it
<sabdfl> it should not be that way
<mdz> then there is a 'driver' slot on some objects
<mdz> which kiko says is unused
<sabdfl> incorrect
<sabdfl> so, you only NEED a driver for a release
<mdz> ubuntu's driver is NULL
<sabdfl> because anybody can file a bug on the distro, and nobody gets to approve or decline that, same for a spec
<sabdfl> right, because you only NEED a driver for the release
<sabdfl> and that is set, correctly
<sabdfl> it is possible to specify an OVERALL driver, for the distro
<sabdfl> and a specific driver, for a specific release
<sabdfl> both have "driver" permissions on a release
<mdz> so you need to be a driver for the distro to file a bug if it's non-null?
<sabdfl> NO!
<sabdfl> the point being drivers are only USED on a release
<mdz> <mdz> ubuntu's driver is NULL
<mdz> <sabdfl> because anybody can file a bug on the distro, and nobody gets to approve or decline that, same for a spec
<mdz> oh, sorry, you were continuing your sentence, not responding to me
<sabdfl> exactly - nobody gets to approve or decline, so you don't need a "driver" on a distro
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> so why have it on both distro and release?
<sabdfl> because drivers also make backporting decisions
<sabdfl> so I would have you, colin, a very small team have drivers on Ubuntu (the distro)
<sabdfl> you can approve anything in any release as a result
<sabdfl> make Pitti the driver on Dapper, say (well, a small "dapper backport team")
<sabdfl> and make a broader QA team the driver on Edgy
<sabdfl> now, anybody can propose stuff to dapper or edgy
<sabdfl> you can approve anything anywhere (with colin + fabio, the core team)
<sabdfl> and sfllaw etc can also take care of Edgy, where the focus is
<sabdfl> make sense?
<mdz> OK, I now understand your concept for drivers
<mdz> but today, we don't have most of that
<sabdfl> it can be NULL on both distro and distrorelease
<sabdfl> you have it all for specs
<mdz> yes, and only that as far as I'm aware
<mdz> there's nothing else to approve
<sabdfl> if it is NULL on both, then the distro.owner/registrant is used
<sabdfl> well, hence my driving hard for a long time to get BugTask.distrorelease
<sabdfl> that should give you really good QA
<sabdfl> simon and team of volunteers can manage the firehose
<mdz> so now that I'm clear on what you mean by drivers, I have an additional issue (how to clean up the privileged teams to match that), as well as my original issue (how to fix the current situation with milestones)
<sabdfl> you look at a defined SET of bugs-for-the-release only
<sabdfl> what's the current situation with milestones?
<sabdfl> milestones should have NO restrictions - they are fast and loose and freeform
<mdz> the situation is that the development team is unable to set milestones on bugs
<mdz> this has apparently been true for a couple of months now.  I thought it had been resolved, but seb128 brought it to my attention today that it's still a problem
<sabdfl> !
<sabdfl> that's a bug
<mdz> that's why I'm here
<mdz> to talk about how to address that bug
<sabdfl> i was thinking that ANYBODY should be able to set that field
<sabdfl> though perhaps it woulod be better to allow assignee's, and drivers
<mdz> again, I think that anyone should be able to propose it, and the release team approve it
<sabdfl> the idea is that a milestone is something that individual developers can use to agrregate their personal "this is what I'm tracking for the next week or two"
<sabdfl> mdz: disagree
<sabdfl> the idea is to have a heavyweight process, AND a lightweight process
<mdz> I don't want to argue the blue sky version right now
<mdz> I want to solve my team's problem
<sabdfl> you need to get the bug fixed, but you were asking for nomination/approval on milestones, which i'm against
<sabdfl> separate conversations
<mdz> I absolutely was not; if you read back, you'll see that
<sabdfl> (19:45:27) mdz: again, I think that anyone should be able to propose it, and the release team approve it
<mdz> that is someday, I'm talking about now
<mdz> we can disagree about someday another time
<sabdfl> let me split up my sentence
<mdz> please, pretty please, help me with my today problem
<sabdfl> (a) you need to get that bug fixed
<sabdfl> that is between you and kiko and bradb
<sabdfl> (b) you were asking for nomination/approval on milestones, which i'm against
<mdz> that is the discussion we were having when we were sidetracked by this discussion about drivers
<sabdfl> that's the conversation i was having
<mdz> ok, can we put that conversation on hold until we can give it the attention it deserves?
<sabdfl> kiko: the drivers thing all clear on your side?
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, clearer. the fact that it's non-obvious, though, warrants special UI consideration
<mdz> I think it deserves a real requirements gathering session before taking a hard stance on how it should work, i.e. discussing with the people who will be using it
<mdz> I'm happy to do that during the sprint
<mdz> and pass on the feedback to LP
<mdz> or we can arrange something else
<mdz> but forcing workflow on us without discussion is what gave us this milestone privilege bug, and others like it
<kiko> mdz, I think the requirements weren't communicated well. I actually reviewed the original patch that restricted importance -- I think time has eroded some of that history though
<mdz> kiko: as you say, the thrust of that patch was to change access control for importance, and we got that right in the end.  though the milestone bit of it seemed to be something of an afterthought
<kiko> okay.
<mdz> are we agreed on the quick fix for bug 56618, or do we need to talk about it further?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56618 in malone "Milestone restrictions are too restrictive for Ubuntu" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56618
<kiko> mdz, I just need to find somebody to do it.
<mdz> ok, thank you
<mdz> would you like to talk about a requirements gathering process now, or some other time?
* danilos is out
<danil[out] > btw, beer fest is on in belgrade :)
<mdz> I think probably sabdfl should be involved in that discussion, since he has strong feelings about this
<kiko> what's beer?
<mdz> beer? it's not even noon yet
<kiko> mdz, a meta-requirements-gathering-process discussion or a discussion to gather requirements about driver-related permissions?
<danil[out] > kiko: that's a liquid resembling piss but which gets better after you drink 2l of it (unlike piss: no, I didn't try it :)
<mdz> kiko: the meta discussion
<mdz> it's become clear to me during the discussion we just had that there is disagreement over the meta process
<danil[out] > see ya around
<kiko> danil[out] , I don't like piss very much so I think I'll pass
<danil[out] > kiko: yeah, I'm not going there for the beer, though :)
<kiko> mdz, well, that discussion sounds pretty brief to me: "Q: should changes in permissions and workflow should be carefully considered? A: yes." ...
<mdz> kiko: the question I want to address is "how do we ensure that we make the best decisions about workflow for distro-related processes implemented in Launchpad?"
<kiko> mdz, the important part is actually doing the careful consideration
<mdz> kiko: I think it's worth formalizing how we do the careful consideration
<mdz> since we've tripped over this many times, despite best intentions on both sides
* mpt 's eyes water at monospace bug reports
<mpt> How am I supposed to read them now
<sabdfl> kiko: for the record, i expressed quite clearly in the docklands sprint my requirement that series targeting be heavyweight with permissions, and milestones be lightweight, so i'm surprised that a change to milestone targeting was made without discussion with me
<kiko> mpt, there's this great thing, userContent.css
<kiko> sabdfl, I think it's just a bug. 
<kiko> sabdfl, at any rate, the permissions have been grown organically.. importance has gone through a similar shakeout.
<sabdfl> i don't mind the importance stuff, i never expressed a requirement there, but restricting targeting to milestones is a different matter
<sabdfl> distroreleases/series -> heavyweight, milestones -> lightweight
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm sorry, I don't recall the rationale for the restriction, and it's going to be fixed
<LarstiQ> I get how series is heavier than milestones. But I'm not entirely clear on how milestones themselves are supposed to work then.
<kiko> LarstiQ, I think for upstreams milestones end up coinciding with releases that are upcoming
<kiko> LarstiQ, and for distroreleases, the thinking is that they coincide with the milestone releases.
<sabdfl> kiko: thanks, and will you also keep an eye out for other issues like that?
<kiko> sabdfl, heh. that's a lot of issues! :)
<sabdfl> sorry - i meant spotting the same issue if it comes up again
<sabdfl> other occurrences of this one
<LarstiQ> kiko: right, but then there is how that ties into the rest of launchpad
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: a milestone is a "marker point in time"
<sabdfl> it could correlate to a release, or just a date
<LarstiQ> kiko: overall, my biggest complaint about lp would be the (perceived?) lack of documentation
<sabdfl> and launchpad lets you tag onto that point a bunch of things that you want to track
<kiko> sabdfl, well, there is now an explicit bug on the topic, and the test will implement what that bug says.. it's not a lot but there's at least some paper trail
<sabdfl> then keep a bookmark where you get a chart of your progress towards that point
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: so far that is all pretty standard. And I understand you want no restrictions on how they get used.
<sabdfl> the original idea was to let anyone to target anything to a milestone
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: The question that leaves for me, is how does that result in project workflow?
<sabdfl> unfortunately, the distro team didn't have the option for proper releas emanagement on distrorelease, so they have been using milestones in that way
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> that sounds familiar
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: the project workflow itself comes more from the distrorelease/series targeting
<sabdfl> say you are gearing up to make a 1.2 major release of your project
<sabdfl> you create a series
<sabdfl> and you appoint release managers for that series, who decide what bugs and features need to get fixed in it
<sabdfl> then people can nominate bugs and features
<sabdfl> and the release managers (drivers) approve/decline those
<sabdfl> everyone can see the chart of features
<sabdfl> and bugs
<sabdfl> along the way, you might have milestones
<sabdfl> you don't also want a heavyweight process for milestones
<sabdfl> or nobody will use it
<sabdfl> or they will UNDER-use it
<LarstiQ> you can't attach something to more than one milestone, right?
<sabdfl> or they will use it like they should be using distrorelease/series release management
<LarstiQ> which makes sense at first thought
<LarstiQ> but what if people disagree?
<sabdfl> does it make sense to promise to do something by monday and friday?
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> the idea is that the person who MATTERS is the person who is doing the thing
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: how does it make sense to do "XYZ by Monday AND Friday"?
<LarstiQ> misread your question, sorry
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> it only makes sense to plan to do something concrete by a particular milestone
<sabdfl> though it does need to be easy to "slip" a bunch of things at a time
<LarstiQ> right
<sabdfl> say you get close to a milestone, and its clear you're not going to get to 10 things
<LarstiQ> and if only the people who do the work set milestones, I guess that will work
<sabdfl> should be easy to bump them to the next milestone
<sabdfl> yes, that's what i was musing about earlier
<sabdfl> (19:45:01) sabdfl: though perhaps it woulod be better to allow assignee's, and drivers
<sabdfl> in other words, the assignee, or the driver, can set a milestone
<sabdfl> it's like "i want to do this by that date" or "i'm in charge and i want to do this by that date"
<sabdfl> but
<LarstiQ> that makes sense, but perhaps it is not needed when people can really use series
<sabdfl> having it freeform might be cool too - you see "the set of things people thought should be done by this date"
<sabdfl> i agree, so i think it should stay freeform until we have more experience with it
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: right, and I was thinking more freeform tagging style with multiple milestones
<sabdfl> and of course, while we have proper release management
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: well, there we will differ :-)
<sabdfl> though i'm keen to see how people use tags on bugs
<sabdfl> if it works nicely, i might even stick them in specs too
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: I haven't thought it out, so I'll go with single milestones for now :)
<LarstiQ> at least it is clear to me how _you_ think they should work
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, want to do that call?
<BjornT> kiko: sure
<kiko> where's my phone...
<LarstiQ> a python trojan, how nice
<kiko> BjornT, -> privmsg?
<mdz> BjornT: are tags not included in the activity log?
<kiko> mdz, no.
<mdz> kiko: bug?
<kiko> mdz, yes, though the galore of bugs in the activity log is because it really should be done in a better way.
<mdz> kiko: should I file a bug report or no?
<kiko> mdz, you should, yes.
<mdz> kiko: I think that listing all known tags in a portlet is not useful when there are more than a few
<kiko> mdz, agreed -- did you see my email on this topic yesterday?
<mdz> no, launchpad@ ?
<kiko> I think launchpad-users CC: launchpad
* bradb returns
<sivang> re
<markrian> I just tried to join the bugsquad on launchpad, but got an email telling me my request to join was declined, and that first I need to join bugsquad...
<markrian> I've been told that's a launchpad bug. Can anyone help me join bugsquad?
<kiko> markrian, sure. 
<kiko> sfllaw, ping?
<kiko> markrian, did you join by using https://launchpad.net/people/bugsquad/+join -- ?
<markrian> kiko, yes, I did
<kiko> markrian, what's your launchpad name?
<sfllaw> kiko: Pong.
<markrian> kikp, markrian
<kiko> sfllaw, what's the procedure for joining the bugsquad?
<sfllaw> markrian: ubuntu-qa is not the BugSquad.
<sfllaw> kiko: You join the bugsquad team.
<sfllaw> Acceptance is basically automatic.
<markrian> Hmm...
<kiko> sfllaw, oh. did he try ubuntu-qa/+join?
<sfllaw> Yup.
<sabdfl>   >>> browser.open('http://blueprint.launchpad.dev/products/firefox/+addspec')
<sabdfl>   >>> browser.url
<sabdfl>   'http://blueprint.launchpad.dev/products/firefox/+addspec'
<sabdfl> kiko: does that actually test that the page could be opened?
<sabdfl> if it 500'd, or 404'd, would the browser.url be different?
<kiko> sabdfl, if it failed, an exception would be raised, I believe
<markrian> So, what's the news? Can I not join the bugsquad at the moment?
<kiko> markrian, you should use that URL I provided you above instead of the one you tried to use originally.
<kiko> <kiko> markrian, did you join by using https://launchpad.net/people/bugsquad/+join -- ?
<kiko> markrian, sorry I thought that was clear from sfllaw's hint above.
<kiko> you tried to join the wrong team.
<kiko> which is why you were denied
<markrian> Oh I see, I didn't catch that. Thanks :)
<kiko> :)
<kiko> Seveas, ping?
#launchpad 2006-08-17
<LarstiQ> kiko: hmm, what about subsections of bugtrackers, are they possible too?
<kiko> LarstiQ, what do you mean?
<LarstiQ> reacting on your bugtracker mail to l-u
<LarstiQ> kiko: registering that a certain product uses a bugtracker
<LarstiQ> hmja
* LarstiQ needs to put more thought into this
<kiko> LarstiQ, yes, I realize, but what do you mean by "subsections of bugtrackers"? :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: bugs.debian.org/package, but I guess the bugnamespace is the same regardeless
<kiko> LarstiQ, right. that's the main thing -- that IDs are unique over it. note that Bugzilla has the same sort of concept (product/component) but the bug ID is unique throughout
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> kiko: for some reason I keep thinking of wikis with subpages, but I'm not aware of a bts using that
<kiko> :)
<LarstiQ> so just disregard that question then :)
<LarstiQ> how about distributed ones though? :)
<LarstiQ> like Bugs Everywhere
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<kiko> heh
<kiko> jamesh, where are you going to post that blog post?
<bradb> kiko: drive-by for bug 56618?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56618 in malone "Milestone restrictions are too restrictive for Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56618
<kiko> bradb, argh, not tonight, i've been at the wheel for 10h
<bradb> ok, can i give you a url for now?
<sabdfl> bradb: i'll take it
<bradb> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileEHhd0F.html . first come, first serve!
<sabdfl> on me, then
<bradb> woohoo
<sabdfl> bradb: do you know about launchpad.Drivers?
<bradb> sabdfl: I know about the drivers attribute on IDistribution and IProduct. I don't know what exactly launchpad.Drivers refers to.
<sabdfl> launchpad.Drivers is a permission, like launchpad.Edit, which a person can have on a series or distrorelease
<sabdfl> it means "i can target work to this puppy"
<bradb> ah
<sabdfl> "i can drive the goals and bugs"
<sabdfl> so when you are doing nomination and approval of bugs to distrorelease/series, please use launchpad.Drivers
<bradb> noted
<sabdfl> and in this case, use launchpad.Drivers on milestone.productseries or milestone.distrorelease
<sabdfl> however, please file a bug that this is only temporary
<sabdfl> once you have nomination and approval of bugs for series/distroreleases, drop restrictions on milestone targeting
<bradb> ok
<sabdfl> you'll need to add a test that the driver can do this
<bradb> right
<sabdfl> you may want to discuss with kiko if you should s/bugcontact/driver/, or just add driver as well
<sabdfl> subscribe me to the bug, and then r=sabdfl
<sabdfl> i like the fact that we're starting to do conditionally-editable form fields, btw, nice work
<sabdfl> we need to generalise that so it's less of a behind the scenes hack
<sabdfl> will you work with the LAZR team on how it should feel, as a developer?
<bradb> sabdfl: I thought that, using launchpad.Driver permission, would mean including the bugcontact in the checker?
<bradb> sabdfl: sure, that'd be cool
<kiko> bradb, sabdfl: well, I think in this case it should really be bugcontact, as that's what has been explicitly requested and which will make sense.
<sabdfl> bugcontact should not have launchpad.Driver
<kiko> I think it's no /problem/ to make it drivers as well but that will be pretty obscure
<kiko> agreed entirely on that
<bradb> oh, that is indeed a conflict then with what the bug report asked for
<sabdfl> kiko: really? was that not requested before mdz understood the drivers?
<sabdfl> is it not trivial for him to get it right on his side?
<sabdfl> why entrench the wrong thing in the code, just because of that request?
<kiko> sabdfl, mdz didn't update the bug report, nor did he request us change the rationale, so...
<kiko> I'm not sure it's actually wrong, though
<sabdfl> bugcontact is not "i decide when work gets done", is it?
<kiko> sabdfl, it's currently "I decide what importance something has". 
<kiko> which is a group that is good enough for mdz right now
<sabdfl> we need to have a formal approach to "new roles on objects"
<kiko> hah, agreed entirely
<sabdfl> it's not good enough for me, i'm afraid
<sabdfl> i don't want to entrench things that are not right
<sabdfl> i'd rather fix them
<sabdfl> bug contact is bug contact, drivers is a role that determines priorities and go/no-go
<sabdfl> that's well defined, and there's lots of code that uses it consistently that way in blueprint
<kiko> well...
<sabdfl> it's straightforward to get it right, now, in malone
<bradb> at worst, they could add the team that is the bug contact to the drivers team in the UI, if that's how they feel their configuration should be
<sabdfl> yes, exactly
<kiko> sabdfl, my criticism of this is that when you added drivers you did it without explicitly saying that this is what we should use drivers for, which has lead to this problem. so I guess I am agreeing with you that yes, we should be a lot more careful, open and broad about new role creation process.
<kiko> if we want to go ahead and start using drivers for this now
<lifeless> ddaa: did you copy and paste an existing branch on pending-reviews ?
<sabdfl> kiko: that's not true, i'm afraid, we discussed drivers in the docklands at some length
<kiko> then I think we should do it properly, announce it in the meeting, post to the launchpad mailing list, and get people to agree to do it on their behalf
<kiko> it may have been discussed. it was never posted to the list, nor is there any paper trail of the new role
<ddaa> lifeless: no, I cut it from work-in-progress and pasted it in pending-reviews
<kiko> and without a paper trail, we all forget 
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> cool
<ddaa> lifeless: I should reset the date when I do that?
<kiko> and there is no way to bind people together around what we need to do
<lifeless> review team are going to go 'whoa' today
<lifeless> 5 new reviews 
<sabdfl> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileHm1pQb.html
<sabdfl> kiko: ^
<ddaa> I've got another 1800 lines monster almost finished.
<lifeless> ddaa: if you can make them smaller, but more frequent, I'm sure that would be appreciated
<ddaa> I want to keep my reviewers busy while I'm away :)
<sabdfl> there was also extensive discussion between stevea and myself about the new permission
<kiko> sabdfl, that's not developer consensus, though
<kiko> I agree it's in our codebase
<ddaa> lifeless: in try usually, but in the case of those patches, it was not really possible
<kiko> but that fact that it's in there and some developers don't know they are meant to use it
<ddaa> that was just two important, large, and hard to split features
<kiko> means we didn't take a good approach to defining and using the new role
<kiko> I feel very strongly about this! I hate to find things out through landings!
<kiko> and I'm also zzz tired
<sabdfl> come on, kiko, we discussed it AT LENGTH in the docklands, and it's very well documented
<ddaa> lifeless: one in making branch/+edit not suck anymore, the other is basically adding a new component in importd.
<bradb> (sabdfl: i subscribed you to bug 56650)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56650 in malone "Restrictions on milestone editing should be dropped when release management has rolled out" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56650
<lifeless> ddaa: they've been assigned ot reviewers now
<ddaa> I'll ping you for the new one if I finish it before leaving
<bradb> kiko, sabdfl: please confirm whether this fix should change to use launchpad.Drivers or remain as is, when you're ready
<kiko> bradb, if we are to use drivers, then use it for both importance and milestone, and make sure you write email to mdz explaining the setup of drivers to him. I can do it for him if he likes once he is aware of how it should work. meanwhile, I'll add a note to next week's rollout report.
<bradb> kiko: will do
<kiko> actually
<kiko> grumble
<bradb> ?
<kiko> bradb, I'm not sure if drivers makes all the sense for importance. this is annoying.
<bradb> i think drivers needs an unambiguous name
<kiko> I can call matt, give me a moment
<bradb> if we were saying release_managers, i'd know what we were talking about
<kiko> yeah, could be.
<sabdfl> bradb: didn't use release_manager because that will be used for tarballs / cd images
<LarstiQ> or are ems a d-inq has them: http://liw.iki.fi/liw/log/2006-08.html#20060816b
<sabdfl> so you can have a team that can settle on the goals for Python 2.4.x, but only a small team can upload tarballs
<bradb> sabdfl: though we've been using release management to describe targeting bugs to things
<sabdfl> yes
<bradb> my concern is that "drivers" doesn't seem to clearly communicate a group of people that, among other things perhaps, target bugs to things
<sabdfl>     driver = Choice(
<sabdfl>         title=_("Driver"),
<sabdfl>         description=_(
<sabdfl>             "The person or team responsible for decisions about features "
<sabdfl>             "and bugs that will be targeted to this release of the "
<sabdfl>             "distribution."),
<sabdfl> pretty clear on the web form, though ;-)
<bradb> sabdfl: on the web form is says "Driver": https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<bradb> well, web page
<bradb> where people would most likely first encounter that term
<sabdfl> i don't mind if we come up with a better name. that name comes from a couple of projects, like mozilla, that are big enough to do this professionally
<mdz> my only concern is that the development team be able to set milestones on bugs and NOT to create new releases of the distro, change its name and things of that nature
<sabdfl> that's why we don't use launchpad.Edit
<mdz> I don't care what role is used for it so long as it isn't overloaded with ridiculous privileges
<sabdfl> we have a distinct permission
<sabdfl> it was specifically created to deal with this
<kiko> mdz, what of other things that the drivers can do, such as targeting specs to releases? and targeting bugs to releases?
<mdz> it is logical to me for it to be a QA role but I am not interested in arguing, only in fixing the problem
* bradb throws out "planners" into the air
<mdz> kiko: don't care
<sabdfl> kiko: backport commitments
<kiko> right
<bradb> release_planners
<mdz> I will gladly pay that price
<sabdfl> please, let's stick with drivers till we can have a face to face on it
<kiko> mdz, perhaps you could explain how you importance and milestone are managed to make it clearer
<kiko> s/how you/how your/
<LarstiQ> bradb: well, I see drivers as the driving force for direction
<kiko> LarstiQ, bradb: [ot]  for now
<mdz> kiko: I am not interested in arguing about what i think is the correct solution.  that is a losing battle
<mdz> at this point I only care about fixing the bug
<mdz> removing the access control entirely is 100% OK with me
<mdz> in order to fix the immediate problem
<mdz> would that avoid this discussion?
<bradb> removing it entirely would be easiest
<bradb> and i could close a bug :P
<sabdfl> mdz: you'll have a zillion bugs targeted to edgy before you know it
<kiko> mdz, one question: is the bug that the bug /assignee/ cannot set the milestone?
<mdz> sabdfl: it will be less work for me to fix those by hand than to argue this
<mdz> kiko: no. the bug is that the development team cannot set the milestone
<sabdfl> can i make a proposal?
<kiko> aha.
<mdz> as written in the bug report
<kiko> I just wanted to disambiguate.
<sabdfl> mdz: do you want anyone in the distro team to be able to set the importance and milestone on ANY bug?
<sabdfl> or just on the bugs they are assigned?
<mdz> sabdfl: absolutely yes
<mdz> to the first question
<kiko> on any distro bug, yes, that's what he just said.
<sabdfl> ok, then make them drivers
<sabdfl> on edgy, not dapper
<mdz> done
<bradb> hm, will using launchpad.Driver mean a project can't do release management if they don't have a driver set?
<mdz> I can't test whether the problem is fixed now though
<mdz> er, now there are two drivers. how do I remove the old one?
<kiko> bradb, we fall back to the owner.
<sabdfl> bradb: no, it falls back to the distro/product/project owner
<bradb> ok, cool
<sabdfl> yes ;-)
<sabdfl> one trick
<sabdfl> there is a distro/distrorelease attribute ".driver"
<sabdfl> don't use that
<mdz> sabdfl: how do I remove a driver from the list?
<bradb> i can check_permission launchpad.Driver easily enough
<sabdfl> use "for driver in distrorelease.drivers: if user.inTeam(driver) return True"
<sabdfl> bradb: yes, that will do that correctly
<sabdfl> mdz: you can only set a single driver on the distro, and another one on the release, the "drivers" are the union of those two
<mdz> oh
<sabdfl> use a team if you want more control
<mdz> the display is a bit confusing
<sabdfl> that it is, yes
<mdz> it said Ubuntu Drivers before, and now it says Ubuntu Drivers and Ubuntu Core Development Team
<kiko> sabdfl, what distrorelease, exactly? 
<mdz> which made me think it was a set
<sabdfl> i recommend a small team on distro (you and core, trusted folks) and then a bigger team on the current dev release
<kiko> bradb, check_permission on what?
<sabdfl> on stable releases, use a tight backport-oriented team, like [pitti, kees] 
<kiko> bradb, on IBugTask.target?
<sabdfl> bugtask.target
<kiko> sabdfl, well, he will need to add the security wrappers then
<bradb> that can be a distributionsourcepackage though too...will that work?
<sabdfl> hmm... no
<kiko> because there is none for Distribution or DSP.
<bradb> i was thinking distrorelease, distribution, product, in that order
<sabdfl> mdz: did you set a driver on the Distro?
<bradb> (and productseries, when i land that support with RM)
<LarstiQ> if drivers is set, is the registrant no longer allowed to drive? Or should it also be displayed in the union?
<mdz> sabdfl: I did not
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's a union. the display of drivers needs to be really clarified. it doesn't really fit in a portlet I think
<mdz> I don't know what that will do and have no immediate problem to solve by doing so
<sabdfl> cute
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: the registrant is responsible until (s)he delegates this to a driver
<sabdfl> if the registrant wants to stay in that loop (s)he can be on the team set as a driver
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: so the display is correct, but the intent wasn't clear. ok.
<sabdfl> mdz: setting a driver on the distro will allow that team to driver ANY release
<sabdfl> so keep it tight
<bradb> sabdfl, kiko-zzz: so, launchpad.Driver for both importance and milestone?
<mdz> I have no reason to set one
<kiko-zzz> bradb, even if you add the security wrapper I don't see how that will work
<kiko-zzz> well
<sabdfl> mdz: you have an implicit one in the Distro.owner anyhow, which is the techboard
<kiko-zzz> unless mdz sets the drivers of the distribution to be his dev team
<mdz> one day it would be nice to have a document explaining the privileges associated with these various roles
<kiko-zzz> instead of a document it might be better if launchpad itself made it clear in the UI
* bradb agrees
<mdz> is there any way I can test whether the original problem is fixed?
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: mdz has set an edgy driver, and the ubuntu tech board is included too, since they are the owner of the distro and there is no distro driver set
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, but seb128 isn't on the tech board
<kiko-zzz> and these bugs are on a distro, not on a distrorelease
<sabdfl> https://help.launchpad.net/BlueprintRoles
<bradb> mdz: not tonight, unfortunately. the patch is still being cooked.
<sabdfl> see "Project drivers"
<kiko-zzz> so launchpad.Driver(distribution) won't work..
<mdz> bradb: ???!!!
<mdz> I was told to do this in order to solve my problem
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: hence, i'm suggesting that mdz set a driver on the distro
<sabdfl> but seb128 is in core-dev, which is now the edgy driver
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, right, I missed that then
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, but even being the edgy driver, will that give them launchpad.Driver on the distribution?
<mdz> does the distrorelease driver have permission to set milestones on bugs, now, in production, or do we still need a patch?
<sabdfl> kiko, mdz: see that doc, it explains it in some detail
<sabdfl> you still need a patch
<mdz> sigh
<bradb> the only way to solve is tonight is mess with owners
<mdz> how about if I add everyone to techboard instead?
<mdz> I think that would fix it
<sabdfl> that would work, yes
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, did you answer that question I posted above?
<sabdfl> (given what i understand of the code, from reviewing the patch to fix it :-))
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: sorry, no, it won't
<sabdfl> just on the release
<bradb> mdz: you can even set up your drivers team correctly, then add that to the owner team
<mdz> what I am after is a way to address the problem without a) getting bogged down in an extended discussion about the roles, which seems unlikely to be resolved today, or b) granting seriously dangerous privileges to anyone who shouldn' t have them
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, so that doesn't solve our problem, does it?
<sabdfl> mdz: add core-dev to techboard
<mdz> sabdfl: what privileges do I grant them by doing that, apart from setting milestones on bugs?
<sabdfl> it will work for tonight, bradb will land a patch that uses drivers, and then make sure core-dev is in whatever you set as an edgy driver
<sabdfl> EVERYTHING
<kiko-zzz> you guys are crazy
<mdz> can you be more specific? what's the worst case scenario?
<kiko-zzz> creating releases
<kiko-zzz> not
<sabdfl> distro.owner can https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addrelease
<sabdfl> hmm... no
<kiko-zzz> he can't
<sabdfl> i think that's locked down to launchpad.Admins
<sabdfl> it's ok then
<sabdfl> DOIT
<bradb> ok, so launchpad.Driver for *both* importance and milestone?
<sabdfl> yes please
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, forgive me if I'm being thick, but I still don't understand how setting drivers on edgy will fix the problem he currently has.
<kiko-zzz> the only way I can see this working is him setting drivers for ubuntu
<sabdfl> it won't which is why i recommended a short term fix of adding core-dev to techboard
<kiko-zzz> what's the proper fix?
<bradb> sabdfl: and it should be checked on 1. distrorelease, or if None, then 2. distribution, or if None, then 3. product?
<sabdfl> techboard is distro.owner, therefor has launchpad.Edit, and should meet the current code's requirements
<mdz> changing the owner seems cleaner than adding to techboard
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, on target.
<sabdfl> bradb: sounds right
<mdz> do I change the owner of ubuntu or ubuntu/edgy?
<kiko-zzz> err
<bradb> sabdfl: ok, thanks
<kiko-zzz> bradb, on target, and add the specific security wrappers?
<kiko-zzz> jesus
<bradb> hrm
<kiko-zzz> this is crazy
<sabdfl> mdz: don't change the owner, just add them to techboard
<kiko-zzz> <kiko-zzz> what's the proper fix?
<mdz> they aren't members of techboard and I can't be sure where else in launchpad techboard is granted privileges
<kiko-zzz> I repeat, what is the proper fix once the patch is rolled out?
<mdz> techboard is owner of a bunch of teams, for example
<bradb> kiko-zzz: so, yeah, i could define launchpad.Driver for IDistributionSourcePackage and ISourcePackage
<mdz> kiko-zzz: I have pulled my ejection handle on that discussion, I'm sorry
<sabdfl> ok, then make core-dev the distro owner
<mdz> confirm: distro, not distrorelease?
<sabdfl> mdz: only bradb can confirm, he knows the current code, but i think so, yes
<sabdfl> distro
<mdz> bradb: confirm: distro, not distrorelease?
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: the proper fix is to have drivers setup appropriately, and code check that at appropriate times
<sabdfl> so:
<bradb> mdz: for what, sorry?
<sabdfl>  - core senior dev's have driver on distro (they can drive ANY release)
<mdz> bradb: to grant privileges for setting milestones on bugs
<bradb> mdz: yeah, distribution.owner
<sabdfl>  - most or trusted devs have driver on current development release (edgy)
<mdz> DONE
<sabdfl>  - security team have driver on stable releases
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, but these tasks are on pure ubuntu. they are not on any release.
<sabdfl> so, mdz can approve a bug to be fixed in a stable release
<sabdfl> so can pitti
<sabdfl> mdz can approve a bug to be fixed in edgy
<sabdfl> so can any edgy dev
<kiko-zzz> I understand the idea, but how does this allow mdz to do what he wants now?
<sabdfl> hmm... interesting, because it was designed for approvals of nominated bugs, and on DISTRO tasks there is no nomination
<sabdfl> that's why i think bugtask.assignee should be able to set importance too
<sabdfl> so core trusted devs have driver on distro and therefor can set importance, as can folks on their own bugs
<sabdfl> the aggregate would be correct
<LarstiQ> drivers can override assignee at any time?
<kiko-zzz> mdz, is this just core devs, or any devs?
<mdz> lalalala, I can't hear any of this
<sabdfl> i don't know how to deal with a situation where you want seb128 to be able to set an importance of a bug assigned to xul, but NOT to be able to target a bug to dapper and edgy
<sabdfl> mdz: did you read the documentation i pointed out?
<mdz> I glanced at it only long enough to determine that it was not relevant to the problem I was trying to solve
<sabdfl> well, have a read there, then i think it will be clearer how this should work
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, that's what the bugcontact role was [incorrectly]  being used for, and for which driver is not such a great replacement now that we've had this conversation.
<sabdfl> not sure i follow you
<mdz> I have already spoken about how I think this should work, and I discontinued that practice when it was clear that it would not lead to a consensus
<sabdfl> sounds like customisable fields, to me
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, the group of people that can decide milestone and importance is not the same group of people that can decide whether or not a bug can be targeted or backported, that's what I meant.
<mdz> is there any way I can test whether my latest change has had the desired  effect?
<mdz> ubuntu-core-dev is mostly asleep or away except for me, and I have additional privileges
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: i'm willing to be that, if you make them separate teams, they will end up members of one another, in effect
<bradb> mdz: hang on, i'll give you a way once i look at the config...
<sabdfl> bet
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, how would we solve that bet?
<sabdfl> mdz: who do you want to be able to set any bug importance, but do not also want to allow to approve a bug as being on the track-list for edgy?
<bradb> mdz: so yeah, if you visit an example bug, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21574 , and you can edit Milestone, that's a good sign
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21574 in linux-source-2.6.15 "sound gone after resuming from sleep on hp nx8220" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<bradb> mdz: from there, just canvas people in https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-core-dev to see if they can too
<sabdfl> also, kiko, we have said that the distro task, and devel-focus-distorelease task should be considered to be equivalent in many respects, not so?
<sabdfl> in this case, that would seem to solve the problem
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, yes, it may solve the problem nicely in that case.
<sabdfl> the person has permission to set the importance of the distro bug task if they also have the ability to set it on the devel distro release task
<kiko-zzz> though I'm not sure the implementation of that is straightforward
<sabdfl> and in general, mdz wants the whole team to be drivers of the devel distro release
<bradb> mdz: er, hm, mostly asleep eh...
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: betcha it's less than 15 lines of code ;-)
<mdz> bradb: even though I'm a launchpad admin and god knows what else?
<bradb> mdz: you can add then remove me from that time too, and i can check
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, I still think there is a risk that he wants a separate group of people to manage importance/milestone than people that can approve nominations. 
<mdz> yeah, that's the trnouwtrouble
<bradb> s/that time/that team/
<kiko-zzz> I'm sorry if that's not the case, but that's what it appears to be
<mdz> the trouble here is that there are two incompatible points of view represented here
<kiko-zzz> I don't think mdz wants seb to be need to approve nominated edgy bugs or specifications.
<kiko-zzz> I think he does however want seb to be allowed to set importance/milestone.
<mdz> one regards launchpad's model for permissions regarding distributions
<mdz> the other is the present workflow of the people working on the distribution
<sabdfl> let's get this on a whiteboard, and i'm confident we can work it out
<sabdfl> i will say this, hippies, BLUEPRINT IS CLOSEST to what you need now ;-)
<sabdfl> i'm very happy to be having this discussion, because i think release management and permissions like this are very important, and we haven't done it justice till now
<mdz> I propose that we hold a discussion at a later time on each of these topics
<mdz> and then attempt to reconcile them
<sabdfl> wiesbaden it is
<mdz> I would very much appreciate for my opinions and experience to be represented in both discussions
<mdz> that is all
<sabdfl> you'll be in wiesbaden?
<mdz> I will be in Wiesbaden from August 20th-25th
<sabdfl> i think ill be there 22-23
<mdz> bradb: I can't actually remove you from the team afterward, I don't think
<mdz> only deactivate you
<bradb> mdz: if you discuss release management with sabdfl just make sure to mutter "wisdom of crowds" under your breath every few minutes. :P
<mdz> I'll mail seb and ask him to test in the morning
<mdz> since it was he who raised the issue with me
<bradb> mdz: i can leave the team too
<bradb> +leave, etc
<bradb> but whatever, your call
<mdz> I've mailed seb
<bradb> ok, cool
<sabdfl> bradb: are you serious? *release management* by the wisdom of crowds?
<bradb> sabdfl: the "what should i care about" end of it, yeah, but not the "this IS what we care about" end of it
<bradb> with some interesting side-by-side views of each, for good measure
<sabdfl> i think we should do the rigorous version first, then i'm happy for you to explore some crowd wisdom as a separate view
<bradb> sure, we're on that path now, so i think it's best to close the deal
<sabdfl> bradb: we are even going to do TAG CLOUDS one day ;-)
<bradb> heh heh
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko-zzz> night man
<bradb> later
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: YAAAAAAAAA
<kiko-zzz> ddaa, what did I do now?
<ddaa> finished the patch that fixes "renaming stuff breaks imports"
<kiko-zzz> hah! that is rock on awesome!
<ddaa> including the buildbot glue, and tested
<kiko-zzz> dude our imports are looking like the rats ass
<ddaa> now, putting it up for review
<ddaa> and going on VACATION
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: pardon?
<kiko-zzz> err
<kiko-zzz> I meant really slick
<kiko-zzz> or something
* kiko-zzz goes find a pillow
<ddaa> well, if you had meant "really ugly nasty, and attached to a mean sort of creature" I woud have agreed too
<ddaa> it's more the vision I have of them, personally...
<kiko-zzz> heh
<LarstiQ> haha
<LarstiQ> rats are cute!
<LarstiQ> well, not the black plague typeps
<ddaa> rats are mean
<ddaa> not quite as mean as humans, but close
<bradb> mdz: sfllaw confirmed that he can edit milestone, fwiw
<ddaa> lifeless: david/launchpad/importd-publish-source now needs-review4
<sabdfl> i think he meant that in the nicest possible sense of "rats ass" :-)
<sabdfl> good work ddaa
<ddaa> lifeless: no rush, but please have someone review it before I come back
<sabdfl> seems like native bzr has really unleashed things nicely
<ddaa> Thank you, I've just been working 11-12 hours/day since monday...
<bradb> fabriqu en france
<ddaa> Wanted to have this stuff nailed, because I know you guys won't leave me much breathing room when I come back
<lifeless> ddaa: I'll allocate it today
<lifeless> ddaa: when are you back ?
<sabdfl> we will certainly be keen to rock even harder, even sooner :-)
<ddaa> lifeless: Aug. 28th
<lifeless> no worries
<mdz> bradb: thanks
<bradb> no prob
<lifeless> spiv: so, coming wround?
<dredg> any admins available to help me with a dupe account that 1) I have no access to the email address of and 2) has control of my WikiName?
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> hi carlos 
<carlos> jamesh: hi
<carlos> so, did they broke your computer?
<jamesh> nope
<jamesh> so I don't need to find out if the travel insurance would have covered such a breakage
<carlos> let's hope they decide it before our next trip
<sivang> morning!
<danilos> carlos: ping?
<carlos> danilos: pong
<SteveA> good morning
<sivang> re
<jordi> hey
<jordi> carlos: can you assign ubuntu-l10n-dz to Ubuntu translators?
<jordi> danilos: ping
<danilos> jordi: yes?
<carlos> sure
<danilos> btw jordi
<carlos> jordi: will you have time for a meeting at 16:00 ?
<danilos> :)
<jordi> danilos: UTC?
<jordi> er, carlos
<danilos> jordi: nope, "our" time :)
<carlos> jordi: local time
<jordi> ugh, today's a bad day
<carlos> jordi: and a bit later?
<jordi> for some value of "bit", yes :)
<jordi> like 17:30?
<jordi> maybe earlier
<jordi> I could log in from my father's computer
<carlos> danilos: ?
<jordi> danilos: so you added Somali plurals
<carlos> jordi: ubuntu-l10n-dz added
<F415> hi
<jordi> danilos: my mail had 2 more, though
<carlos> F415: hi
<danilos> jordi: ah, sorry
<danilos> jordi: I'm fine with a bit later as well
<danilos> jordi: I'll look at that, and submit the others as well :(
<jordi> ok, no worries
<danilos> need to go out for a minute
<jordi> ok
<carlos> mpt: hi, around?
<mpt> carlos, yo
<carlos> mpt: I'm implementing TranslationReview, I just wanted to know how to add an icon button
<carlos> but I found how to do that
<carlos> don't worry
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> jordi: hi
<jordi> hello stevea
<danilos> jordi, carlos: what did you decide for our meeting today?
<carlos> danilos: 17:30 CEST
<danilos> carlos: ok, thanks
<jordi> carlos: heh, we both replied to neil
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> seems like we want to close it as soon as possible, right?
<carlos> :-)
<jordi> danilos: when do you think you can send those plural forms to stub?
<jordi> definitely
<jordi> I'm a bit bored about all that issue :)
<carlos> jordi: he already sent it
<jordi> the other two?
<jordi> there were 3, I only saw somali
<LarstiQ> plural forms sound like tons of fun
<jordi> the fun is that they never stop coming
<LarstiQ> can't deal with them a single instance?
<mpt> oh, jordi, that's not true, there are only 5000 languages in the world
* LarstiQ has depleted his bad jokes quota for the day
<carlos> LarstiQ: every language has their own plural forms
<carlos> jordi: look at the reply to stub's email
<LarstiQ> carlos: plural/single
<carlos> LarstiQ: I didn't get it ;-)
<mpt> The frequency of plural forms requests should follow a Poisson distribution over time
<LarstiQ> carlos: as I said, it is a baaad joke ;)
<LarstiQ> mpt: with a cutoff though?
<jordi> heh
<jamesh> at one point daf did a branch to allow editing languages through the web
<jamesh> I wonder what happened to it
<jordi> danilos: we need to talk about that KDE wiki
<jamesh> it would have removed the need to bug stub
<carlos> jamesh: we wrote a spec later about it
<carlos> and the branch was never finished as far as I know
<jordi> carlos, danilos: oh, I saw it.
<carlos> jordi: which KDE wiki?
<jamesh> carlos: I remember reviewing a branch to add the feature
<jordi> carlos: the KDE wiki talking about KDE & Rosetta danilos pointed at in the lp mailing list
<carlos> jamesh: oh, did he manage to run it thru review queue?
<LarstiQ> where did daf go anyway?
<carlos> jordi: I'm a bit behind...
<jamesh> carlos: I don't think it ever got merged.  There were only a few small issues with it at the time
<carlos> jamesh: then it should be a bazaar branch, I will try to get it and reuse as much as possible when we implement the language spec
<carlos> jamesh: no, it was not merged
<jamesh> carlos: iirc, it was an arch branch
<carlos> LarstiQ: he left Canonical to work for a VOIP company (I don't remmember the name...)
<jamesh> it was a while back
<jamesh> telepathy
<mpt> LarstiQ, no
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, baz branch
<jamesh> carlos: they call bzr branches "Bazaar branches" now :)
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, it's a bit confusing...
<LarstiQ> mpt: hmm
<LarstiQ> carlos: sorry about that
<LarstiQ> jamesh: ah ok, telepathy
<danilos> jordi: all plural forms have been sent to stub
<jordi> danilos: I saw it, sorry.
<jordi> so there were four, not three
<jamesh> LarstiQ: my mistake.  Telepathy is the product.  Collabora is the company
<danilos> jordi: about KDE wiki, yeah, we definitelly need to answer to most of those points
<danilos> jordi: would you care to take over help.launchpad.net/RosettaHighlights and see if it needs reorganizing, better structure, whatever?
<LarstiQ> jamesh: I had heard about the product indeed.
<danilos> carlos, jordi: I think essential-docs, as required by 1.0 specs is what RosettaHighlight should be
<jordi> speaking of, mpt did have some gripes about the Rosetta FAQ, but I keep getting requests to add to it.
<jordi> what should we do?
<carlos> danilos: ok
<carlos> jordi: if the FAQ is not a good source of documentation, we should add another kind of documentation
<carlos> in the mean time, add FAQ entries
<jordi> carlos: that's what I mean with "what should we do" :)
<carlos> is better that than nothing
<jordi> nod
<danilos> jordi: we should probably document the basic usage on RosettaHighlights as well; or just the features? I am not sure on that one
<carlos> well, help.launchpad.net was designed to cover 'what should we do'
<carlos> danilos: RosettaHighlights should be just features
<danilos> carlos: ok
<carlos> jordi: add a new point in today's meeting about help.launchpad.net usage
<carlos> so we know exactly how are we supposed to use it
<SteveA> carlos, jordi: better to mail the list about that
* LarstiQ is very very grateful to whomever is responsible for help.launchpad.net
<SteveA> as proposing it for the agenda now will mean no one has prepared an answer
<SteveA> stub: hello
<stub> hi
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<carlos> stub: hi, I ran out of disk space again while testing Edgy opening
<jamesh> carlos: the branch in question seems to be daf@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--language-admin--0
<jamesh> would need to convert it before using
<carlos> jamesh: sure, don't worry ;-)
<stub> carlos: I'm removing the launchpad_test database from carbon so the Python demo will not be affected.
<carlos> ok
<sivang> anybody know how to reach Kinnison ?
<sivang> (I mean, in real time, other then email)
<LarstiQ> yes, he's on irc
<stub> Meeting in 30 mins
<sivang> LarstiQ: I don't really see his online anymore
<LarstiQ> sivang: he's in #bzr
<sivang> ah
<sivang> LarstiQ: thanks
<mpt> jordi, in effectiveness, making Rosetta require less process stuff > making the process stuff easier > providing instructions on the Rosetta pages themselves > adding stuff to the FAQ > not doing anything
<stub> carlos: You happy with the translations copying? Or do you need to do more tests?
<carlos> stub: well, I would like to test a full run on carbon, but seems like hard disk requirements are too high...
<stub> carlos: I can create a db on jubany we can test against.
<carlos> stub: isn't it production server?
<stub> carlos: Yes
<carlos> stub: wouldn't that be bad for our production server
<carlos> remember that is an expensive operation
<stub> carlos: But other wise we either need to run without tests, or put testing off until tomorrow when Carbon grows more disk and the real run off until next week.
<carlos> if you think is not going to be a problem, please, go ahead
<stub> jubany can cope, and I'm around to watch it.
<carlos> If is possible, I would prefer not to delay it again
<carlos> then, go ahead, please
<carlos> danilos: you have my ok on what you have done for the highlights
<jordi> SteveA: do you think we can get a final statement on the licensing stuff for rosetta?
<jordi> I'd like to announce something at some point
<danilos> carlos: ok, I'll have some more things to do
<SteveA> jordi: not today
<carlos> danilos: ok
<jordi> SteveA: didn't mean today
<mpt> I won't be at the meeting, bbl
<SteveA> mpt did agree this with me just now
<SteveA> it wasn't a random statement of absence
<stub> Meeting time
<stub> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report report (mpt)  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests ----  * Python demo status update (James H)  * Approving new bug tags (Brad)  * Unusual rollout requirements (Stuart)  * LaunchpadFormView (jamesh)  * VoiceTimeSlots - everyone to schedule a 1hr vo
<stub> Who is here?
<malcc> me
<cprov> me
<sivang> me
<matsubara> me
<spiv> me
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> stub, that line was cropped
<stub> appologies from mpt and robert
<jamesh> me
<BjornT> me
<SteveA> at "a 1hr vo"
<carlos> me
<SteveA> me
<bradb> me
<stub>  * VoiceTimeSlots - everyone to schedule a 1hr voice call window a day (SteveA)  * (other items) ----  * Keep, Bag, Change  * Three sentences
<stub> ddaa is on leave I believe
<salgado> me
<SteveA> ddaa is on leave
<stub> danilos: ping
<SteveA> apolofies from mpool too
<jamesh> I think the LaunchpadFormView bit is a left over from last week's agenda
<stub> kiko-zzz: ping
<jamesh> forgot to remove it from the proposed items last week
<stub> francis around?
<bradb> stub: on holiday
<stub> Next meeting same time same channel?
<LarstiQ> SteveA: mpool or mpt?
<stub> Objections?
<SteveA> yes, both
<stub> 5
<carlos> stub: it's fine for me
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<stub> Ok. Meeting next Thursday 1200 UTC
<stub> Activity reports. Who is up to date, who isn't?
<bradb> up to date
<stub> I'm up to date
<kiko-zzz> hello there
<SteveA> on a sprint
<kiko-zzz> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<cprov> I'm up to date
<SteveA> so, not up to date
<malcc> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<matsubara> not up to date
<jamesh> not up to date.  I'll send a summary for this week
<spiv> up to date
<carlos> I started again on Monday
<danilos> me
<danilos> sorry sabout it
<danilos> I'm not up to date
<danilos> missing one for yesterday, have all the others for this week ready
<stub> I think that is everyone? Getting good on this front, james winning the wooden spoon as our most regular repeat offended
<stub> der
<stub> No action items from last week I believe
<SteveA> yes, true
<stub> So OOPS report with our host matsubara
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about OOPS-228B817, OOPS-228C774, OOPS-228B99 and NotFound errors on {launchpad,gnome} project page. I'll try to reproduce and report all of them after the meeting.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228B817
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228C774
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228B99
<matsubara> OOPS-228B817 is a bug in the advanced bug search form. bradb could you take a look at it?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228B817
<matsubara> OOPS-228C774 is a bug in the +queue page. cprov, you triggered that one, so you're aware of the bug. Are you working on it?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228C774
<bradb> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> OOPS-228B99 is a bug in an shipit page, but I think it's related to the login workflow. salgado, can you take that one?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228B99
* salgado checks
<cprov> matsubara: yes, it requires RF 3917 on production. stub any ETA ?
<matsubara> What happened to these pages: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad and https://launchpad.net/projects/gnome? Both are 404ing.
<stub> cprov: If that is the patch you requested cherry picked, hopefully tomorrow morning
<matsubara> thanks bradb 
<stub> (around 0900 UTC)
<matsubara> cprov: ok
<cprov> stub: yes, ok, thanks 
<malcc> matsubara: Pillar names, they're now at ...-project
<SteveA> how about we get elmo to add a custom redirect for these
<SteveA> for a short while?
* stub shrugs
<SteveA> worth it or not?
<stub> I think we can cope. Don't know if gnome cares or not.
<SteveA> matsubara: how many oopses of 404 for gnome were there?
<jamesh> or even get the Navigation classes for ProductSet and ProjectSet to do redirects for "-product" or "-project" suffixes
<SteveA> or, how many per day?
<matsubara> SteveA: 19
<carlos> stub: GNOME is not yet using launchpad/Rosetta
<SteveA> don't worry about it then
<carlos> so I guess is not a big deal
<SteveA> jamesh: we'll be fixing the nav classes up for teh move to /$name rather than /projects/$name
<matsubara> ok
<jamesh> for Gnome, it'd probably be better to give the project the short name
<carlos> jamesh++
<stub> salgado: So you were taking OOPS-228B99 ?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228B99
<salgado> stub, not really
<SteveA> matsubara: was there a referer on those 404s?
<salgado> I have no idea what it is about
<SteveA> matsubara: I mean, do people type in that URL, or do they get linked from somewhere?
<SteveA> we can correct the link in the source, perhaps
<matsubara> SteveA: 15% from search bots, 73% referred from local sites
<matsubara> SteveA: haven't checked each one of them that have a local site as referer
<SteveA> matsubara: later, please take a look at a few of the local site refereres
<matsubara> SteveA: I will and report it if needed
<stub> So OOPS-228B99 looks like a general login problem and needs a bug opened on it I think
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/228B99
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA> chinstrap?
<SteveA> ah, Ubugtu needs to be taught to use devpad
<matsubara> stub: I'll report that one after the meeting and find someone to work on it.
<matsubara> stub: I'm done here. thanks
<matsubara> thanks everyone.
<jamesh> those URLs are redirecting through to devpad
<stub> mpt isn't here, so no bug report this week
<stub> Production and staging.
<niemeyer> Hey folks
<matsubara> hi niemeyer 
<SteveA> I'll ask mpt to mail the bug report later
<kiko> jamesh, is there a gnome product? that's crack. let me see
<jamesh> kiko: it's marked inactive
<kiko> grumble
<SteveA> ah, cool
<jamesh> kiko: but I can still see it here: https://launchpad.net/projects/gnome-project/gnome :)
<SteveA> so we can fix that
<stub> Staging server is running normally, with periods of slowness when Carlos has been stressing the server. We really need to move language pack exports off there. I suggest a purpose built database on carbon if we can't run it on the production system safely.
<kiko> fixing
<kiko> stub, will it happen the production systems?
<carlos> stub: the language pack script needs some optimization work
<kiko> language pack generation being done on staging is broken, and I asked that to be changed years ago
<stub> Production is running fine. The code update was delayed until Wednesday for no reason in particular.
<carlos> it locks the database too much so we cannot move it into production as it's now
<stub> The update was a bit wobbly, with the vhosting updates biting us. This is all running correctly now.
<carlos> kiko: I started to prepare it for production and then, I noticied the performance problem
<kiko> carlos, no email followup?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I think I did
<carlos> not sure
<stub> Hopefully there will be two hours downtime tomorrow at around 0800 UTC for kicking off the edgy translations.
<stub> This is pending final testing of the code and approval from mdz, so no downtime announcements have been sent.
<danilos> stub: that's not too good, no? :(
<stub> Because of the wobbly rollout this week, I've added a section to the LaunchpadProductionStatus wiki page to mark revisions that need special attention when being rolled out.
<stub> danilos: It should be fine
<stub> danilos: People want the translations open, so I don't think there will be complaints when the alternative is delaying it until the next week.
<danilos> stub: ok, but I think we should have announced it earlier
<jamesh> is this full Launchpad downtime or Rosetta downtime?
<danilos> stub: sure, agreed on that point
<SteveA> we should use a special "down" page then
<danilos> jamesh: entire launchpad, afaik
<malcc> stub: Did you also inform the authors of the offending revisions? I mean to say, it wasn't me was it?
<stub> danilos: If it was announced earlier, it would have been for Tuesday and we would have had to cancel ;)
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> that explains the downtime
<stub> malcc: I approved the particular patch that bit us
<danilos> SteveA: right
<stub> It was vhosting stuff, and we had neglected to do the preparatory work with the apache configs.
<SteveA> i just cleaned up the rest of it with elmo, btw
<stub> jamesh: It is full Launchpad downtime, inc. wiki auth.
<spiv> stub: hmm.
<spiv> stub: how hard would it be to point the authserver at a cutdown backup to keep the wikis going?
<stub> spiv: I'll look into it.
<jamesh> spiv: like staging?
<spiv> jamesh: yeah I guess, although we don't want it to be able to do any writes.
<jamesh> spiv: maybe get it to log in with a read-only account.
<spiv> jamesh: right.
<stub> I think that is all. Any questions?
<stub> We can discuss authserver after. We could probably keep the authserver running during the work, but I don't want to risk it.
<stub> Pointing it at another db should be fine, even if password changes and similar get lost during that 2 hour period
<stub>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<spiv> stub: I'm worried about things like createBranch
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: scheduled for Friday
<danilos> - firefox import/export: slow progress due to other activities
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on firefox
<danilos> - translation review: specification started
<danilos> - essential docs: sabdfl assigned to danilos, need to discuss with jordi
<danilos> - outstanding issues: danilos needs help with bug 30602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<stub> spiv: ok. We can discuss it after meeting or tomorrow morning.
<bradb> tell me when you're ready for Malone 1.0
<malcc> Soyuz 1.0: We're making good progress on design and specs for PPA, and fixing critical bugs, other 1.0 goals are on standby for now.
* bradb pastes
<bradb> Malone 1.0:
<bradb> Release management: Good, but slow progress, in part because I diverged from the spec for approving and declining. Have had several discussions re: implementation and UI along the way. Showed the UI to both mdz and kiko, and both approved.
<bradb> Guided filebug: Haven't had time to work on it since London. About 40% along.
<bradb> Malone documentation: Tweaked https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC, after confirming it works in production. Of course, this is an amazingly rough draft but can be folded into the official documentation.
<bradb> Bug tags: Bjorn added displaying counts beside tags in the portlet. Decided to pursue a confirmation UI for new tags. One UI would confirm on a separate screen, one would confirm in the notification area. Went with notification area option, mostly done.
<bradb> Keeping bugs concise: Bjorn hasn't done anything this week. kiko has made some tweaks to collapse duplicate comments, and not show the first comment by default, instead showing a link under the description to the original, if it was changed. Status "Deployment" should be clarified.
<bradb> (fin)
<SteveA> infrastructure 1.0: vhosting landed.  menus up to date, and being css styled by the experts.  pillar names... stu needs to do more work there.  page layout: good work happening here.
<SteveA> (pillar names, like 50% complete)
<SteveA> (and I guess I'll be involved in the navigation changes)
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> Question tracker 1.0 (and some other random ones)
<salgado> I'm currently working on landing support-tracker-karma (which has been reviewed already), karma-context has been deployed this week, person-creation-rationale is not yet started (BTW, kiko, https://launchpad.canonical.com/PersonCreationRationale has some outstanding issues pointed by SteveA, can you check them?) and direct-person-registration is not started and is not on track --I didn't know it was assigned to me, and we don't even
<salgado>  have a page for it on the wiki.
<stub> SteveA: I need to do more work on PillarNames?
<salgado> - New views (pending implementation of new workflow)
<SteveA> stub: someone does anyway
<SteveA> stub: I guess the database part is done
<salgado> - Localization has been dropped as a 1.0 target.  I need to rearrange this into other specs so that we can decide what will be a 1.0 goal and what's not
<SteveA> we can sort out what happens next in the infrastructure call next week
<stub> SteveA:  I think everything specced was implemented
<SteveA> stub: we don't have /$name yet
<SteveA> just /thing/$name
<SteveA> so, much URL reorg, with redirects
<SteveA> using fancy Navigation things
<salgado> kiko, last week, the New workflow was stalled pending further review of the spec by you.  I didn't check with Francis what's the status of that now
<stub> SteveA: That wasn't specced. That was left for later specs.
<SteveA> stub: oh poo.
<stub> action item: update infrastructure specs if /$name is needed for 1.0
<SteveA> action item for whom?
<kiko> pas moi!
<SteveA> MeetingAction: SteveA to update infrastructure specs if /$name is needed for 1.0
<stub> That everyone?
* stub thinks so
<stub>  * Sysadmin requests
<kiko> yes
<stub> Anything outstanding?
<stub> matsubara: Your voip sorted yet?
<danilos> yes, 14579 (voip), four weeks and going
<matsubara> stub: My voip?
<stub> Argh
<danilos> probably mine :)
<kiko> stub, I have 3 requests up for stuff to do with email.
<kiko> two users who don't get email from us
<kiko> one user whose ubuntu.com redirect is stuck in a loop
<stub> As far as I'm aware, there has yet to be a case of Launchpad email not reaching the end user that has been a problem at our end (which is good)
* SteveA hassles elmo about RT 14579
<stub> kiko: Need anything from us on those rt issues, or are you on top of it?
* SteveA is sitting next to elmo
<stub>  * Python demo status update (James H)
<kiko> stub, I'm bothering people..
<kiko> SteveA, can we please please pretty please get the ubuntu-com-alias script in RF?
<kiko> SteveA, no tests! I will do the tests myself!
<jamesh> The Python infrastructure committee invited the contacts for all the trackers entered to their mailing list this week
<SteveA> kiko: I dont know what that is.  would you privmsg me about it?
<jamesh> They have started looking at the entered trackers and deciding what features they feel are important.  I sent an email earlier today outlining some of the things they've identified so far
<kiko> jamesh, saw it, will answer
<jamesh> One of the features they wanted custom fields for we already supported (marking bugs as having a patch), the other could be done in an ad-hoc way but is worth investigating further (recording earliest version a bug occurs in)
<jamesh> they would also like to include some custom instructions on the bug submission page, which we already have a bug open on
<jamesh> that's about all I've got to say so far.
<stub>  * Approving new bug tags (Brad)
<stub> This was an old one?
<SteveA> recurring
<SteveA> for a while
<SteveA> so, looking at the page...
<kiko> can the people approving them please move them to the approved section?
<SteveA> I'm in favour of: soyuz-upload, soyuz-publish, soyuz-build
* bradb would find the sabdfl tag really useful
<SteveA> bradb: I don't find the example compelling.  maybe come up with a few more examples?
<danilos> off all the proposed, I'm only hard-on about 'trivial'
<kiko> I agree with trivial
<kiko> sivang asked me yesterday for a few
<SteveA> Im in favour of xmlrpc and email, but I'm not keen on the names
<kiko> and I spent time digging some up
<danilos> kiko: should add them to examples :)
<SteveA> I disagree with the trivial ones listed as examples
<bradb> SteveA: i'll try, though it's hard for me to remember now exactly what else he asked to be reported, because i couldn't track them before
<stub> We can rename tags in bulk if we want (other people can't, but we can)
<SteveA> the capitalisation one is not trivial -- it touches a lot of code, and involves tricky project communication
<LarstiQ> bradb: the milestones one from +- 10 hours ago?
<danilos> SteveA: hum, doesn't it affect only a single particular instance of capitalization?
<bradb> LarstiQ: i tagged that one already :P
<SteveA> so, i'd like to see some more examples of "trivial".  but, i'm happy for "trivial" to be used, and reviewed later.
<LarstiQ> bradb: ah :)
<bradb> LarstiQ: (and added it to the page)
* stub notes we are about to go into overtime
<SteveA> danilos: I don't think so, but if so, then yes, that would be trivial
<kiko> SteveA, which capitalization one? oh. yeah, it's controversial
<SteveA> can we have launchpad-email and launchpad-xmlrpc ?
<SteveA> well, maybe just email and xmlrpc
<danilos> SteveA: anyway, lets postpone decision on trivial until we list more worthy examples
<kiko> SteveA, what does the prefix help us with? :)
<SteveA> I'm concerned that tags are global
<SteveA> for when we do descriptions of them
<kiko> SteveA, they aren't really.
<SteveA> but anyway, +1 to email and xmlrpc
<SteveA> +1 to trivial
<SteveA> -1 to sabdfl until I see more evidence
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> -1 to search
<SteveA> so far
* bradb has noticed that the suggested tags seem to hint that product/distro scoped tags might be useful
<SteveA> as for extra time... anyone not okay with 15 mins extra time?
<kiko> I'm fine with it
<SteveA> speak now
<SteveA> 6
<stub> bradb: If tags grow meta data, that will be a requirement I think
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA> ok stub, 15 mins more
<stub> Done with tags for now?
<SteveA> yes.
<stub>  * LaunchpadFormView (jamesh)
<SteveA> bradb: please update the tags page
<stub> (Or was this the old one?)
<bradb> yeah, doing so
<jamesh> that was an old item.
<SteveA> thanks bradb 
<stub>  * VoiceTimeSlots - everyone to schedule a 1hr voice call window a day (SteveA)
* stub hates phones
<SteveA> and bradb, please put approved ones in alphabetical order
<bradb> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> yeah, so
<danilos> how do we go about that? (I hate crappy phone lines, not phones :)
<SteveA> I haven't seen much use of pre-implementation calls
<SteveA> or the [p=name]  in checkins
<SteveA> I think the calls were useful, when the occurred
<kiko> SteveA, I had one yesterday
<kiko> so I don't think I agree
<carlos> SteveA: oh, finally, I didn't find the email about p=name and teh wiki is not documentating it
<SteveA> kiko: was there a note on the mailing list
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> kiko: was it useful?
<kiko> SteveA, obviously, yes, there was
<carlos> so I thought it was my imagination...
<kiko> and yes it was useful, though we only kicked it off on the phone and then moved to IRC
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> I want to get the code review team talking with the app developers more then is currently happening
<SteveA> this was highlighted in this week's review meeting
<SteveA> so, I'm looking for ways to get this to happen
<SteveA> suggestions welcome
<danilos> I think I'd find voip accounts really, really helpful with this
<kiko> SteveA, people need to write each other more. 
<kiko> it's really unfortunate that people choose to coordinate through IRC
<kiko> because we end up chasing each other across timezones
<SteveA> a suggestion discussed in the review meeting was for people to advertise a 1hr daily slot when they're very open to voice calls
<kiko> and the important issues are not discussed in email as they should be
<SteveA> about code
<SteveA> kiko: I agree with you.  I have two additional issues where I think voice is very useful
<kiko> SteveA, if those calls are about teaching and mentoring people, that's great
<SteveA> 1. finding out about things that should be discussed, but which won't be otherwise
<danilos> about code or about designs? pre-implementation calls sound much more like design-oriented
<kiko> but if they are about solving design issues, then keeping it off the mailing list is a net loss
<SteveA> 2. ensuring that the communication is really happening, that understanding is complete on both sides
<kiko> I mean look at how many things are decided without any mail at all? 
<SteveA> often emails can miss both those
<kiko> so I agree
<SteveA> as can irc
<SteveA> kiko: let's you and I discuss this offline
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> and work out a good strategy
<SteveA> meanwhile, take advantage of voice calls to discuss code and designs
<SteveA> poarticularly with the review team
<SteveA> done
<stub> * Kiko wants to nag people about email usage
<danilos> already started as part of previous point :)
<kiko> yeah.
<stub> Or did you hijack Steve's topic for everything you wanted to mention?
<stub> ok
<stub>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<stub> 10
<stub> 9
<stub> 8
<stub> 7
<stub> 6
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<stub>  * Three sentences
<mpt> BAG: Annoying bzr pqm-submit bugs
<malcc> Keep: Communication on IRC !
<danilos> DONE: pqm-submit 44860, 1788; review/response on 2237; help.lp.net/RosettaHighlights, user assistance
<danilos> TODO: bug 30602, ff-import
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<malcc> DONE: Landed process-upload-tidy, bug 55896->review, lots of PPA design/speccing.
<malcc> TODO: Sprint next week. Lots more PPA design/speccing. Get started on bug 35965.BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55896 in soyuz "Archive symlink constraint being broken" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55896
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<sivang> DONE: Sent revised patch for malone #52038 , sabdfl had to resolve conflicts manually as it was against out of date rf.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52038 in blueprint "Please rename "Braindump" state to "New"" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52038
<sivang> TODO: Wait patiently to be set up with rf access agaig, check out the bugs kiko sent me.
<bradb> DONE: Upstream status search UI changes. Reviewed some patches. Verified xmlrpc working in production. Release management.
<bradb> TODO: Further tweaks to upstream status search UI. Update my milestone/importance permissions patch based on yesterday's launchpad.Drivers rant^Wdiscussion.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<salgado> DONE: Fixed a bunch of things on shipit, replied to some code review and fixed things suggested by reviewers, reviewed mark's blueprint-essential-subscribers branch and a few other random fixes
<salgado> TODO: Land my branches that are pending review, fix some stuff on the mirror prober as per discussion last week, finish rearranging the specs related to localization of tickets, more code review and random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<sivang> BLOCKED: Not really, as I have lots of patience :-)
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<matsubara> DONE: back from sprint + holidays, catching up email, oops report analysis
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. finished off most of the bug tags implemenation.  some bug fixes.
<matsubara> TODO: report new OOPS bugs, catch up with activity reports, email the list about the new oops format spec, fix some oops bugs.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: PPA discussion and specification, soyuz critical bug fixing, DDTP & build-failure-notification rollout
<cprov> TODO: fishing PPA plan, prepare to soyuz sprint
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TODO: work on bug forwarding workflow. code reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: reviews, bzr smart server
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr smart server
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: Testing XaraLX product removals to move into production, Fixed a cache issue with distrorelease.txt, bug #56314 (Edgy translations), bug #80. Started TranslationReview
<kiko> DONE: prepare report, many coding activities, keeping track of developments in all user-facing fronts, lots of end-user communication
<carlos> TODO: TranslationReview, KDE plural forms support
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80 in rosetta "cannot see who put in bad translation" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, product release finder fixes/renaming, formlib work, Python
<jamesh> bug tracker comp
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, Python bug tracker comp, look at OOPS system? spec out scheduler-in-launchpad a bit more?
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: ship off report, fix my part of KBC, more of the above
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: infrastructure meetings, UI meetings
<SteveA> TODO: UI meetings, return home
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: open edgy translations, name blacklist
<stub> DONE: I forget. Various bug fixes in my activity reports
<stub> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> stub, you did great work this week on many fronts, really appreciated
<stub> No blockers, so MEETING OVER
<SteveA> please everyone, but particularly sivan and malcc and kiko, prepare you 3 sentences in a text editor, and paste them all at once
<SteveA> it makes doing the meeting log easier
<malcc> SteveA: I did, it just missed a newline, so I repeated the BLOCKED section.
<SteveA> thanks for running the meeting stub
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> malcc: i see.  thanks.
<jamesh> re: mpt's problems with pqm-submit, perhaps I could look at getting the two pqm-submit bugs fixed
<mpt> That would be luverly
<kiko> hey stub
<kiko> can you reactivate the gnome product for a second?
<stub> kiko: Did you want to rename it, so gnome-project becomes gnome again?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> to bogus1
<sivang> SteveA: sorry, I did mine in tomboy, but the paste didn't occur at once since it happens only when you have more then 7 lines to paste, and then irssi does it for you. 
<stub> kiko: Renaming done
<kiko> thanks stub 
<salgado> spiv, around?
<sivang> SteveA: will make sure it's pasted at the same time next round.
<salgado> SteveA, my shipit-trivialities branch was assigned to you; it should be a quick review, since you've already reviewed the infrastructure bits of it... any idea when you'll have some time for it?
<spiv> salgado: 
<spiv> salgado: yes :)
<salgado> spiv, have a moment to talk about that issue with the mirror prober?
<spiv> salgado: yep
<salgado> so, that sounds to me like a regression caused by the removal of the self.waiting check
<spiv> Hmm.  I'm surprised by that.
<salgado> since that's the failure I used to have before we added that check
<salgado> it happened a few times in production (the AlreadyCalled error), but it doesn't happen always
* spiv looks at the original traceback
<salgado> that's why I didn't simply reverted that change to see what happen;  I wanted to make sure I know what's causing it and reproduce it in a test
<spiv> It would be good to add a call to "twisted.internet.defer.setDebugging(True)" to the script so we get more info next time it happens.
<spiv> (there's a small performance/memory penalty for turning it on, but I doubt it will be significant for this script)
<spiv> In particular, it'll tell you what already called that Deferred, so we'll have a good idea what it was that failed to cancel the timeout call.
<spiv> Can you reproduce the problem running the script by hand?
<salgado> let me check
<salgado> no, it didn't fail. let me try again with a shorter timeout
<salgado> yay, got it
* salgado sets debugging
<spiv> salgado: can you pastebin the output for me?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> spiv, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileMKR2gX.html
<danilos> hey guys, use the devpad ;)
<spiv> salgado: so, that's interesting.
<salgado> does that mean succeeded and failed where both called?
<spiv> danilos: you can paste non-launchpad stuff too ;)
<spiv> salgado: right
<spiv> salgado: first succeeded was called.
<spiv> salgado: and what's supposed to happen is that the callback chain that triggers ought to stop the timeout call.
<salgado> exactly. _cancelTimeout is the first in the chain
<spiv> Ah, hmm.
<spiv> I think I know the problem...
<spiv> salgado: distributionmirror-prober.py adds callbacks to the callback chain before the timeout canceller.
<spiv> salgado: and *those* callbacks include updateMirrorStatus
<salgado> ouch
<SteveA> salgado: please ask someone else to review.  I won't get around to it until sometime next week.
<spiv> salgado: that does more probing and returns a Deferred...
<salgado> it does that before calling probe()?
<spiv> salgado: Right.
<spiv> salgado: so, move line 74 of distributionmirror-prober.py up to line 66 and it should be fine.
<salgado> SteveA, can you move the branch to the rejected queue then?  I'll find somebody to review it for me.
<spiv> salgado: but, it would be nicest I think if things didn't access prober.deferred directly
<spiv> salgado: and instead only dealt with the deferred returned from the probe method.
<stub> carlos: I have a db ready on jubany we can test the translation copying on. What server/account do you need access from? (Or do you want me to run the script?)
<spiv> salgado: i.e. the 'deferred' attribute of ProberFactory really should be private, so client code can't break these assumption.
<stub> doh
<spiv> salgado: so in addition to fixing this bug, I'd rename the 'deferred' attribute to '_deferred', to make sure nothing else is causing similar problems.
<kiko> stub, did you actually rename /products/gnome? because projects/gnome-project still doesn't let me rename.
<salgado> spiv, right, but I'd still need to use _deferred.add*() on that file.  or is there anything I could do to avoid that?
<spiv> salgado: no, it can use the Deferred that ProberFactory.probe returns
<stub> kiko: I've committed this time ;)
<kiko> thanks.
<spiv> salgado: which is guaranteed to have whatever callbacks ProberFactory needs to run first added first.
<salgado> spiv, hmmm, how do I do that, if I don't actually call prober.probe, but pass it to semaphore.run() instead?
<kiko> stub, for a moment I thought I had found a bug in pillarnames!
<SteveA> bradb: thanks for updating the tags page.
<bradb> SteveA: no prob
<SteveA> bradb: it isn't quite right though.  I approved the soyuz-* ones.
<SteveA> bradb: and the sabdfl and search ones should be in proposed still, pending more compelling examples
<spiv> salgado: oh, right -- use the defer that semaphore.run returns :)
<SteveA> sorry if I wasn't clear about that in the meeting
<SteveA> would you update it with this?
<bradb> ah, crap, sorry, i missed that. i saw your +1/-1 lines, but missed that line
<bradb> yeah, updating now
<spiv> salgado: I was forgetting about that piece of indirection :)
<spiv> salgado: also, that means my suggestion above about just moving the line isn't by itself enough, but changing things so that ProberFactory.deferred becomes private will be.
<salgado> spiv, ah, cool. I thought semaphore.run() wouldn't return anything because it wouldn't call prober.probe at that time
<spiv> salgado: right, it doesn't call it at the time -- but it lets you know when it does by returning the Deferred :)
* salgado is confused
<bradb> SteveA: changed page, with message: approve soyuz-*; move sabdfl and search tags back to proposed
<spiv> s/the Deferred/a Deferred/
<salgado> I thought it added prober.probe to a queue and then returned imediatly
<spiv> salgado: correct
<salgado> so, it doesn't return the same deferred returned by prober.probe()?
<SteveA> help.launchpad.net is *very* slow for me, reading, today
<spiv> No, sorry if I was unclear.
<salgado> ah, right, now I got it. :)
<salgado> (or at least I think I did :)
<spiv> salgado: one more thing
<spiv> salgado: in addition to making _deferred private, it's tempting to create it in ProberFactory.probe rather than __init__
<lifeless> SteveA: hi, are you too busy for reviews at the moment, or is it that specific review ?
<SteveA> lifeless: too busy, until next week
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> salgado: hmm, although that doesn't really gain anything... it'd be a step towards a ProberFactory that you can call probe on multiple times, but thinking about it that's probably a YAGNI.
<lifeless> SteveA: start of or end of ?
<SteveA> lifeless: not sure yet.
<lifeless> ok
<salgado> spiv, right, I won't do it, then
<salgado> lifeless, maybe you'd like to review that for me? (it should be pretty quick :-)
<lifeless> actually I've given it to bjorn
<spiv> salgado: one thing that occurs to me is that someone less familiar with Twisted idioms than me should do some reviewing of this code
<lifeless> cause I'm about to go to sleep
<salgado> lifeless, fair enough, sleeping is good every once in a while. :)
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> salgado: because while I quickly recognise familiar Twisted patterns in this, there aren't many comments to help other people less fluent -- e.g. how the timeout and timeout cancellation stuff is done probably isn't obvious without a comment.
<salgado> spiv, you mean, reviewing the whole code or just this change?
<spiv> salgado: for now, just this change I think.
<spiv> salgado: while I enjoy reviewing code using Twisted like this, it's probably good to get different opinions occasionally :)
<salgado> agreed
<salgado> I'll add a note that it shouldn't be assigned for you (or anybody with deep twisted knowledge) to review
<spiv> salgado: well, I think the main point is probably "someone else" rather than "someone unfamiliar with twisted".
<spiv> salgado: it's also that I helped design how bits of this code work in the earlier reviews, so I remember how it works quite well without needing comments, so it's easy for me to not notice they're missing.
<salgado> yeah, I see your point
<salgado> spiv, is it possible to check the what's the first callback of the chain, in a deferred?
* salgado was thinking about writing a test to check that _cancelTimeout is the first in the chain when connect() is called
<salgado> hmmm, no. it can't be on connect()
<mwh_> Hi, how can I delete a launchpad account?
<kiko> hey mwh_ 
<salgado> the real problem is with callsites adding callbacks to the chain before calling probe(), but I think that's almost impossible now, since we made deferred a "private" attribute
<kiko> mwh_, why would you want to do such a thing? :)
<mwh_> I made a test user to check out some stuff
<mwh_> and now I don't need it anymore
<mwh_> I would like to clean  up my own mess :)
<kiko> mwh_, okay, 2 things
<kiko> mwh_, a) you can use staging.launchpad.net for tests whenever you like. the data there is a copy of the real data
<kiko> mwh_, b) you can just merge the test account into your own account.
<mwh_> okay
<mwh_> how does the merging bit work?
<kiko> mwh_, you just need to request a merge.. let me get you a link
<mwh_> okay
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<kiko> you enter your test account first
<kiko> then your real account 
<kiko> click go
<kiko> and validate the email token
<kiko> easy!
<salgado> you just need to enter your test account
<mwh_> so, will my account then have two email addresses?
<salgado> mwh_, yes, but you can delete any of them afterwards
<mwh_> okay
<kiko> mwh_, and only one of them will be "preferred"
<kiko> the preferred email address is the one which launchpad uses to send you notifications.
<kiko> mwh_, do this while logged in as your /main/ account, ok?
<mwh_> I can't seem to use staging .. to test if I can use Rosetta .. Rosetta seems to want a user
<mwh_> okay
<mwh_> kiko, works beautifully .. many thanks!
<kiko> mwh_, "want a user"?
<kiko> cool.
<SteveA> hi mwh_ 
<SteveA> are you using launchpad, or the python demo launchpad?
<kiko> SteveA, it's not mwh. it's mwh_. :)
<mwh_> kiko, yes .. to be able to translate one has to log in
<SteveA> mwh_: you're not mwh?
<mwh_> anyways hi SteveA
<mwh_> SteveA, I'm a mwh
<SteveA> do you climb rocks?
<kiko> SteveA, what sort of question was that?
<mwh_> I think i've lost my nick mwh :( 
<SteveA> I guess mwh will have it
<kiko> mwh_, mwh is the nick for michael hudson, a core python developer
<mwh_> anyways thanks everybody for your help .. ill better get back to work
<SteveA> anyway, welcome mwh_ 
<mwh_> ah
<mwh_> its the initials for my name
<mwh_> Martin Willemoes Hansen
<mwh_> bye
<spiv> salgado: you can, by poking at private attributes
<salgado> spiv, do you think it would be of any value? (see my comments right after the message directed to you)
<spiv> salgado: I'm not sure it makes a good test; it's kind of equivalent to testing that "a = b" happens as the first statement in a function.
<spiv> salgado: it's possibly an argument for moving the "self._deferred = Deferred()" line into the probe method after all :)
<spiv> salgado: I'm not sure it's an entirely bad idea, but I don't think I'd do it.
<spiv> (write that test, that is)
<spiv> salgado: personally, I'd be satisfied with just making the attribute private.
<spiv> salgado: if other code is diddling with private attributes, then all bets are off :)
<salgado> yeah, after thinking a bit I came to that same conclusion
<salgado> I added a comment explaining why we want to make it private, just to make sure it won't ever be turned into a public attribute
<salgado> (not sure if it's neccessary, but better safe than sorry)
<spiv> Fair enough.
<salgado> stub, have you re-enabled the mirror prober for archive mirrors on production?
<stub> I never disabled it - it started working on its own
<stub> Failed for two or three days but started working again before I disabled it.
<salgado> BjornT, bradb, so, if I'm the assignee of a private bug, should I get mail notifications?
<SteveA> stub: want to do the blueprint -> features switch?
<salgado> stub, well, I asked because I saw a "== Distribution mirror prober disabled ==" in yesterday's nightly.sh output
<stub> I'll double check
<bradb> salgado: you should, but you won't
<stub> Ahh... I was disabling them but only backed out the changes of one of the invokations
<bradb> you get bugmail from private bugs only if you're subscribed to the bug
<salgado> bradb, is there an open bug for that? should I file it?
<bradb> there is, yeah
<salgado> ok, just wanted to make sure. thanks bradb!
<bradb> salgado: bug 757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 757 in malone "Assignee should be CC'd when assigneed to a private bug" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/757
<kiko> matsubara, /projects/gnome is back in place
<matsubara> kiko: I noticed. thanks.
<kiko> you're most uberly welcome
<SteveA> stub: features?
<stub> yeah, yeah
<stub> Running rosetta stuff atm
<stub> SteveA: Can blueprint_hostname accept a comma seperated list like main_hostname?
<SteveA> stub: yes
<SteveA> stub: want to get it done while elmo is here and I'm here
<SteveA> so we can get urgent admin stuff easily if needed
<stub> SteveA: Done. Seems to be working.
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> looking good
<SteveA> i'll ask james to do a redirect from blueprint for a bit then
<SteveA> stub: it is done
<stub> blueprint should continue to work anyway
<jordi> stub: thanks for adding all of those plural forms requests!
<jordi> carlos, danilos: are we here?
<carlos> jordi: yes, we are
<danilos> jordi: yup
<jordi> let's rock on
<jordi> #cm?
<carlos> sure
<salgado> kiko, have you had time to check https://blueprint.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/person-creation-rationale?  it has some questions for you. :)
<kiko> I know, but I'm very busy this morning. please ping me again in the afternoon
<stub> Wah. Something is eating my pqm emails :-(
<kiko> stub, that happens when you use the wrong host I think
<kiko> or do they never even hit the server?
<kiko> salgado, ^^^
<stub> pebcak
<salgado> ?
<kiko> hoho
<kiko> salgado, <kiko> I know, but I'm very busy this morning. please ping me again in the afternoon
<salgado> kiko, ah, right.  I used the 'Request feedback' link, so I expect you'll get an email about it. :)
<kiko> salgado, I'm drowning in email right now
<kiko> ---Mutt: /var/mail/kiko [Msgs:487 Post:1 Inc:17 58M] ---(date-received/date)----------------(end)---
<salgado> that's good, you'll probably reach this one in the afternoon.  but I'll ping you again if you don't. :)
<SteveA> stub: launchpad seems kinda slow from here -- large pause before loading a page
<SteveA> is it very busy?
<kiko> same here
<SteveA> stub: I'm seeing timeouts now
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<stub> SteveA: On production?
<stub> Seems to be ok to me
<SteveA> seems better now
<SteveA> did you do anything?
<stub> Nope
<SteveA> how odd
<kiko> jamesh, ping?
<jamesh> kiko: pong, but won't be round much longer
<kiko> jamesh, could you post your bzr blog before leaving?
<kiko> jamesh, I'd love to link to it from our bi-weekly announcement
<stub> Jubany doesn't seem to be straining - disk io, but not too bad
<kiko> and I had text introducing it ready
<jamesh> okay.
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> jamesh, how could I could how many branches have been registered on launchpad? and mirrrored on the SM?
<jamesh> kiko: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/08/17/1 <- posted
<kiko> you rock!
<jamesh> kiko: on staging, we have 1204 branches registered total
<kiko> how did you find that out?
<jamesh> issued a count query
<kiko> heh
<kiko> "statistics for people who can SQL <tm>"
<jamesh> 798 of them are supermirror push branches (i.e. have no URL to pull from)
<jamesh> actually, that 798 number includes vcs imports
<jamesh> so we've got 543 upstream VCS imports
<jamesh> 255 supermirror push branches
<jamesh> 406 pull branches (where people have registered the URL where they publish their branch and we mirror it)
<kiko> right
<kiko> those are pretty impressive numbers, you know
<jamesh> we might have some of these stats in the cricket instance, by the way
<LarstiQ> how many of those are closely ubuntu/canonical related?
<kiko> good point
<kiko> LarstiQ, well, look at https://launchpad.net/bazaar/+all-branches
<LarstiQ> the first couple of pages are dominated by the said group
<LarstiQ> bzr has a fair couple ;)
<kiko> there are some cool ones that are kinda unrelated
<LarstiQ> yes, like bitlbee
<carlos> stub: ok
<jamesh> kiko: looks like those numbers I provided are in cricket.  You can see the "hosted branches" and "mirrored branches" numbers increase since we started collecting the data middle of last month
<kiko> jamesh, thanks
<kiko> stub, carlos: staging down?
<stub> carlos: -d ubuntu -r dapper took 14 minutes after I removed the bit that updates the distro
<stub> stats
<carlos> stub: -d ubuntu -r edgy will take a bit more time
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'd be impressed if there were more branches by entirely unrelated people. (Never having even posted a comment to an ubuntu bug, etc)
<carlos> kiko: don't know
<stub> carlos: Bug -d ubuntu -r edgy is still running after 50 minutes. So two hours might have been optimistic :-(
<carlos> stub: which table is being copied atm ?
<stub> 15:18:04 INFO    Filling POSubmission table with active submissions...
<carlos> kiko: staging is working here
<carlos> stub: that's the bigger one
<stub> (which was over 1 hour ago)
<carlos> stub: and only one more to go
<carlos> POSelection
<stub> carlos: Yup. I was hoping to go to bed knowing that everything was working and two hours would give us time to spare ;)
<kiko> carlos, can I see the spec on the edgy opening?
<carlos> kiko: sorry, I forgot it completely....
* carlos stops with TranslationReview and jumps into edgy opening spec
<kiko> carlos, our end-users are pretty upset and I can't just say "it's uhhh late, but almost there". I need to cough up some technical issues.
<kiko> because you guys didn't openly discuss this on the mailing list
<carlos> kiko: I thought that was the point behind the email I sent to you...
<kiko> carlos, your email doesn't say anything very technical
<carlos> I mean, I see the spec more an internal thing than something to point our users to...
<kiko> it just says "we're late because.. "
<kiko> carlos, I'm not going to point our users to it, but I don't know what the issues are myself
<kiko> so I can't give them a decent explanation
<carlos> well, I really think that for our users the fact that we missed the migration of translations between distro releases is the most technical issue we should tell them
<carlos> is not a bug in our side, we could open Edgy like we open Dapper
<kiko> a technical issue that explains the delay would be good.
<carlos> is just that we wanted to give them more content and save them some work...
<carlos> kiko: well, I could give you an excuse... but I think that just saying that we didn't have the migration implemented is a good reason
<kiko> and it took 2 months?!
<kiko> that sounds kinda.. wrong
<kiko> anyway, try and send me the spec
<kiko> don't need to overdo it
<kiko> just a simple outline of what needed doing and how it was done.
<carlos> one month between testing, a sprint, a week of holidays (danilo doesn't have the needed rights to do the needed checks)....
<carlos> I started with this task later than I should
<carlos> kiko-fud: so that's your way to say 'I need more than what you sent me' ;-)
<carlos> just say that directly and I will be happy to prepare something else for you :-)
<kiko-fud> I'm trying to explain why I need it though :)
<carlos> ok
<danilos> kiko-fud: well, it turned out not to be so simple to do testing and everything with that amount of data
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back in one hour or so
<sfllaw> bradb: Ping.
<stub> carlos: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileX52tKs.html
<sfllaw> bradb: Malone seems to collapse whitespace.  This is not so good...
<sfllaw> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/56125
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56125 in apt "doesnt look like a cow" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  
<stub> Looks like tomorrow won't be a go
<carlos> :-(
<stub> carlos: Is that a new one, or was I running with an old tree?
<stub> (should have been up to date - was running from the staging tree)
<carlos> stub: well, if it failed at that point, I think it's a new one
<carlos> stub: the fact that staging takes so much time to do this data copy is not helping at all :-(
<stub> carlos: You have access to launchpad_test on jubany from both the launchpad and carlos accounts on asuka
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> I will use it to debug this problem
<carlos> stub: how long did it take to raise the problem?
<stub> As the ro and rosettaadmin users - that enough?
<carlos> if it's the same as the rights I had in carbon, it's enough
<stub> 0 - 10 minutes into the  Filling POSelection table step
<carlos> I mean since the whole process started
<stub> All the times up to that point are in the pastebin
<carlos> ok
<carlos> right
<carlos> well, from that output, we know that we will need more than 2 hours...
<carlos> stub: does it mean that we also need the Rosetta Read Only mode ?
<carlos> SteveA: ^^^
<SteveA> hello carlos
<stub> Should be ok. We want to land this soon, so I'd rather avoid more coding
<SteveA> stub knows the score, so if we can do it in reasonable downtime, we should
<stub> Looks like 2.5 - 3 hours - will know after we test
<carlos> stub: well, the process would take at least 3 hours ....
<carlos> ok, if that's still fine...
<stub> Fix code, test and time, then we make the call.
<carlos> stub: I will work on a fix today, perhaps, if I get a full run tonight we could do something tomorrow....
<stub> fix + tests + confirming it worked? You would be lucky or trying to do the confirmation when too tired I imagine.
<stub> I'd rather not schedule a 3 hour downtime window only to find we are not ready or we need 4 hours.
<carlos> stub: well, I think I will try to get this fixed tonight, even if I go to sleep late
<carlos> stub: If I don't get a full run
<carlos> without errors
<carlos> I'm not going to ask to shutdown launchpad
<bradb> sfllaw: pong
<carlos> SteveA: at least if you agree with that. 
<bradb> sfllaw: what problem am i looking for on that page, specifically?
<sfllaw> The whitespace has been munged.
<sfllaw> I suppose it's not important for ASCII art.
<kiko-fud> sfllaw, no
<sfllaw> But is probably more important for copy-past patches.
<sfllaw> paste
<kiko-fud> sfllaw, it hasn't been munged. your browser munges it
<kiko-fud> because whitespace is collapsed in HTML
<kiko-fud> even when using a fixed-width font
<sfllaw> I suppose substituting &nbsp; is uncool?
<kiko-fud> I'm not sure, but I added a launchpad task and sic'd mpt on it
<bradb> kiko-fud: dude, that bug doesn't affect launchpad! :P
<kiko-fud> bradb, it sort of does. it doesn't look like a cow in launchpad either! :)
<bradb> haha
<kiko-fud> that was kinda illegal
<kiko-fud> but it was fun!
<kiko> as most illegal things are
<bradb> indeed
<kiko> such a geeky thing to be joking about though
* bradb moos
<kiko> 489 emails
<kiko> wtf have I done to deserve this
<mdz> why are we now mailing notifications to edgy-changes of every binary build?  previously it was only source uploads and that was exactly what we wanted
<mdz> (speaking of excessive numbers of emails)
<kiko> mdz, that's a bug, I just r=kiko'd malcc's patch
<mdz> ok
<kiko> it should go live shortly after hitting RF
<kiko> with a test and an assertion.
<mdz> did that come in with the build-failure-process stuff?
<mdz> (which I'm very excited about btw)
<kiko> it comes in the same batch
<kiko> and that's one of the things I would like to talk to you about
<kiko> mdz, let's see if you and I can chat in 1h
<kiko> I need to send this release off.
<mdz> kiko: I'm expecting a call from mark around then
<mdz> and will need to leave for the airport not long after
<mdz> but I will answer if I am available
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I'll try and make it before that then
<kiko> carlos, btw, have you given end-users a request to test edgy translations on staging? or won't that work?
<carlos> kiko: well, given the fact that doing that on staging would take around 8-9 hours (even more)
<kiko> carlos, it would be nice to have them up there for testing
<jordi> carlos, danilos: my desktop, which is my main work box, just died with a fun xfs error message
<kiko> or are you 100% sure that nothing bad will happen in the edgy opening?
<carlos> and just in case you didn't see it, latest test by stuart failed again (a bug that is not covered by our tests)
<carlos> is a bit hard...
<kiko> carlos, I saw, I saw
<carlos> kiko: well, I don't think we are going to have any data lose if that's what you suggest
<kiko> carlos, or data imported in the wrong place.
<carlos> kiko: well, that kind of test is covered by our tests
<carlos> in fact the only problem we are having seems to be with having more than one potemplate with the same potemplatename
<stub> I don't mind disabling staging db updates for a few days or a week while people checkout the migration
<stub> And on that note...
* stub goes to bed
<carlos> which cause duplicated rows if the queries are not right
<carlos> stub: good night
<kiko> carlos, how good is our test coverage, though? I am surprised we have crashes in the process...
<carlos> kiko: we have crashes by duplicated entries
<carlos> that depend on real data 
<carlos> kiko: I discussed the testing phase with a preimplementation call with Andrew
<carlos> and what we do is to export .pot and .po files
<carlos> and get a diff
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> that's a good idea.
<carlos> between the parent distribution and the new one
<kiko> we haven't done that yet, right?
<kiko> would that be the next step?
<carlos> so we should get no changes or just the changes we forced
<kiko> if this process hadn't failed?
<carlos> kiko: it's done
<kiko> ah, really?
<kiko> well, done with what data?
<carlos> otherwise we wouldn't get that code in rocketfuel
<kiko> not with production data.. right?
<carlos> no, with sampledata
<kiko> that test should be done with production data, ideally.
<kiko> sampledata is rubbish
<kiko> the real data, that's where the bugs come out
<carlos> I could do such test, yes
<carlos> but I don't really know the amount of time it would take
<carlos> let me fix the queries first
<kiko> that could avoid us having to come in and patch the broken data afterwards.
<kiko> sure.
<carlos> and once it's done I will prepare such tests (it's a matter of getting what we have in our doctests)
<kiko> good man
* carlos -> supermarket, this time is true!
<carlos> later!
<kiko> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filew4uOPs.html
<kiko> feedback appreciated!
<LarstiQ> kiko: all I can say is, devpad!
<kiko> I like chemistry
<LarstiQ> on account of not having access anyway, it's the same to me.
<kiko> LarstiQ, are you offering to review?
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'm willing to look at it, but I don't know what it is beforehand.
<LarstiQ> And I'm sure you know I'm not an lp dev
<LarstiQ> so, I'm not promising I'm competent to do so :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, one sec
<kiko> http://pastebin.de/11073
<kiko> LarstiQ, ^^^
<kiko> Seveas!!!
<Seveas> kiko!!!
<kiko> Seveas, ubugtu must be in a world of spam by now!
<Seveas> oh my
<Seveas> what did you do?
<kiko> I did what I said I was going to do
<kiko> send launchpad bugs to it!
<Seveas> nice
<kiko> it's not doing anything with them though. I think.
<Seveas> correct
<Seveas> it currently knows bug 999999 to be the latest
<Seveas> so I'm going to see what the latest is ;)
<kiko> heh
<Seveas> I did that on purpose or it would have been flooding A LOT when you switched it on
<kiko> really? 
<Seveas> yeah
<LarstiQ> 'and doing acceptance testing the results.' Is there a word missing there?
<Seveas> it can't really tell new bugs from old bugs (hard to do with current bugmail format), so it remembers the number of the last bug
<Seveas> but when you switch it on it receives all bugmail, also replies to older bugs ;)
<Seveas> anyway, it should now work -- I'll file a test bug
<LarstiQ> kiko: and 'causing uploaded packages to be processed 30% less time.' ITYM 'in 30% less time'?
<kiko> LarstiQ, yep
<kiko> Seveas, let's just wait
<kiko> it'll happen... :)
<Seveas> hehe, ok
<kiko> well
<kiko> unless you have a bug to report!
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> bugmail spam!
<LarstiQ> kiko: this is more verbose than your usual report to l-u, this is for a different audience? (also considering a link to the list, probably)
<Seveas> actually, soyuz spam, all uploads are spammed several time (for every binary)
<kiko> LarstiQ, it will go to l-u. it's the "new" report. :)
<kiko> Seveas, I just reviewed a fix for that
<LarstiQ> kiko: overall it is a good read, though in some places it suddenly switches topic
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's just the highlights
<Seveas> kiko, I expected it to be filed already ;)
<kiko> there's 200 lines of changes under it
<kiko> Seveas, yeah, it is
<LarstiQ> kiko: anything specific you'd want me to check?
<kiko> LarstiQ, just if it's interesting
<LarstiQ> sure, but I'm not the most representative user
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter
<Ubugtu> /home/dennis/ubugtu/data/bugmail-lp
<LarstiQ> kiko: the per application domains hint makes me thirst for more :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, that's the intention! dehydrate our users!
<LarstiQ> kiko: on the edgy translations, I think the explanation is sufficient to calm people.
<kiko> LarstiQ, thanks for saying that.
<LarstiQ> kiko: well, it would be for me.
<LarstiQ> kiko: we'll see how it goes, but I have confidence this is good
<kiko> :)
<Keybuk> who does rosetta translation tarball exports?
<kiko> Keybuk, do you mean non-automatic ones?
<Keybuk> yeah, upstream ones
<kiko> I think end-users just request them and an offline process generates them
<Keybuk> right, I mean who maintains that bit of code
<kiko> Keybuk, oh! carlos.
<Keybuk> sorry
<Keybuk> thanks
<kiko> Seveas, no bugs so far! we rock!
<carlos> Keybuk: danilos and I maintain it
<Keybuk> carlos: you don't use the template comments and stuff from the package/
<carlos> Keybuk: the ones inside the .pot file?
<Keybuk> yeah
<carlos> Keybuk: we use them
<Keybuk> in Makevars
<carlos> oh
<Keybuk> hmm, the generated one here doesn't have them
<carlos> that ones
<carlos> we don't read Makevars
<carlos> we just get the .pot files that the .deb build generate for us
<rodarvus> hi
<rodarvus> I'm trying to push a bzr branch into a group I recently created, but it seems to fail:
<rodarvus> rodarvus@wakko:~/work/glib/glib-objc$ bzr push --create-prefix sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glib-objc/trunk
<rodarvus> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: u'~glib-objc': [Errno 13]  Branches must be inside a person or team directory.
<rodarvus> rodarvus@wakko:~/work/glib/glib-objc$
<rodarvus> do I need to give LP some time to acknowledge the team was created, or I'm just doing something wrong?
<salgado> rodarvus, looks like the path is wrong
<LarstiQ> rodarvus: you are missing a branch name
<LarstiQ> or team
<salgado> rodarvus, what's the team name?
<rodarvus> team name is ~glib-objc
<rodarvus> sorry, glib-objc
<LarstiQ> a product then :)
<rodarvus> oh, I need to add a product, dang
<rodarvus> :)
<salgado> ~glib-objc/product/branch, yes
<LarstiQ> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/productname/branchname
* LarstiQ nods
<rodarvus> hmm, no
<rodarvus> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glib-objc/glib-objc/trunk fails too
<kiko> rodarvus: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/08/17/1
<rodarvus> kiko, I'm following jamesh's blog instructions :)
<rodarvus> (but I probably missed something)
<LarstiQ> rodarvus: glibc-objc as team name, or glib-objc?
<rodarvus> glib-objc
<LarstiQ> rodarvus: the registrant for product/glib-objc seems to be glibc-objc
<rodarvus> https://launchpad.net/people/glibc-objc
<LarstiQ> rodarvus: right, so don't forget the c
* rodarvus blushes
<rodarvus> LarstiQ, the 'c' shouldn't be there :)
<rodarvus> thanks guys
<LarstiQ> rodarvus: I admit I found it a bit confusing :)
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56747 in soyuz "Special handling for "single custom" uploads is an abomination" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56747
<Seveas> kiko!!
<Seveas> it appears to work
<kiko> OMG!!!
<kiko> who is filing these abominations!!!
<Seveas> hehe
<kiko> make them stop Seveas 
<Seveas> Hmm, you can poke Malcolm once he gets back from showering
<LarstiQ> does it make sense to put the reporter on that too?
<LarstiQ> 18:50:41 < SkitIDet> Mantis: dangertools modified bug #1003: Javabindings rebuilds without new changes | http://bugs.xmms2.xmms.se/view.php?id=1003
<Seveas> i don't think so
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1003 in launchpad "projects +search page 404" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003
<LarstiQ> is what I'm used to from xmms2
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> I am NOT going to spam all bug modifications
<Seveas> kiko will kill me if I do that
<LarstiQ> right, I couldn't find an instance of a new bug so quickly
<Seveas> I'm now just doing it quite lazy
<LarstiQ> but that occurs a lot less
<Seveas> I figure out the bug number from the incoming mail (mailaddress) and simply use the already existing functionality to grab a bug summary/status 
<Seveas> anyway, it's apparently working so enjoy the spam -- I'm off for the night
<LarstiQ> slaapze
<Seveas> dank
<kiko> LarstiQ, definitely, include the reporter's displayname
<kiko> LarstiQ, but not email address please
* LarstiQ nods
<kiko> anyway not ABD
<doko> kiko: have to raise my karma ;-P do I get the same amount for rejecting and releasing a fix for a report?
<kiko> doko: I'm not allowed to tell you. :)
<LarstiQ> haha
<sabdfl> night all
<LarstiQ> night sabdfl 
<DarkMageZ> is there a way to subscribe to a source package to get notifications on when a new version is released?
<kiko> DarkMageZ, not yet, no
<kiko> best way is to look at edgy-changes right now
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i've been checking daily manually :)
<DarkMageZ> but is it planned?
<kiko> DarkMageZ, it definitely is planned
<DarkMageZ> sweet :) ty
#launchpad 2006-08-18
<sabdf1> kiko: ping
<kiko> sabdf1, yeees?
<kiko> sabdf1, for how long are you going to be in wiesbaden?
<kiko> sabdf1, yeees?
<sabdf1> bugrit
<kiko> hmmm!
<kiko-zzz> man am I sleepy today
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: did you see my privmsg?
<sabdfl> resent
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: aren't you in brazil?
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: 2 days, by the looks of things
<kiko-zzz> ah saw it now
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, okay. I arrive sunday
<sabdfl> you arrive where sunday?
<kiko-zzz> in the city with the complicated airport
<kiko-zzz> LONDON
<sabdfl> ah. will be great to have you here!
<sabdfl> soyuz sprint?
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, yes! have you forgotten? next time I'll fly malcc down here if you are not excited too!
<MilanZR> hey ppl
<MilanZR> what's up?
<kiko-zzz> going to bed
<kiko-zzz> that's the latest craze! :)
<kiko-zzz> LarstiQ, and yes, I am, but I'm tired!
<LarstiQ> kiko-zzz: sure, but you always surprise me by going zzz before I do.
* LarstiQ is supposed to be in utc+2
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> lifeless: looks like the guile-gnome developers are looking at switching to bzr
<jamesh> (they were previously using arch)
<lifeless> cool
<carlos> stub: morning
<stub> carlos: Morning
<carlos> stub: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filekQo3Cb.html
<carlos> stub: I reverted the temporary table solution and seems like it's taking only 20 minutes more, but it works
<stub> So 3.5 hours if we don't rebuild the distrorelease stats until after (I've already commented that bit out in rocketfuel)
<stub> The results look good as far as you can tell?
<carlos> stub: the temporary table trick added a lot of complexity to the queries and I was not able to find the problem so I timed the initial solution and got that output
<jamesh> stub: I noticed one more project that had been renamed to "*-project" because of an inactive product of the same name: mercury-project
<carlos> stub: well, I went to sleep before the process finished and I'm going to run now a test as kiko asked me that will get a .po file output from dapper and from edgy and get a diff
<carlos> stub: to validate that the migration didn't miss anything
<stub> yup.
<carlos> I'm going to execute it right now, so I don't think we can do the scheduled migration until two or three hours
<carlos> but with that, we will be completely sure that the migration worked as it should
<stub> We won't be able to run the migration today as we need to notify the community of the downtime and coordinate with the admins since they need to do hardware stuff at the same time.
<carlos> I see
<carlos> well, at least I will leave everything in place...
<carlos> stub: any chance to connect as the launchpad user to jubany's database?
<stub> Sure
<carlos> I need more permissions to do the check
<carlos> I'm using the launchpad account
<carlos> thanks
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> stub: ok, so the check process started
<carlos> if everything is ok, we can be completely sure that the migration works perfectly
<carlos> stub: btw, I guess the Breezy -> Dapper migration could be done without shutting down launchpad, right?
<carlos> stub: I think it's fast enough
<stub> Not really - it will still lock tables for 10 or 15 minutes. Not worth the hassle of trying to do it live.
<carlos> ok
<BjornT> stub: do you have time to help me with an sql query?
<stub> BjornT: Sure
<BjornT> stub: see https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filef51SCf.html
<BjornT> stub: basically what i want is a query which is more efficient than issuing the two separate queries, combining them in python
<BjornT> stub: what i'm looking for is to get all the tags used by a product/distribution, together with the number of open bugs for each tag
<siretart> hi. some time ago, there has been a bug import from sourceforge regarding the python project.
<siretart> does this offer apply to other sourceforge projects as well?
<danilos> siretart: it sure does
<jamesh> siretart: I suppose so.  The import code I've written isn't specific to Python
<siretart> ok. it wasn't really mentioned on the MaloneHighlights wiki page. wanted to be sure
<jamesh> BjornT: perhaps COUNT(BugTask.status in (...))?
<danilos> siretart: it's probably not yet announced, but I guess it will be at some point
<jamesh> siretart: at the moment we've been focusing on making it work for Python, but should be able to migrate other projects afterwards.
<BjornT> jamesh: doesn't seem to work. when i try that, i get a count of 1 for 'doc', when it should be 0.
<siretart> jamesh: ah, ok. so I'll wait for the announcment before I propose the project I have in mind to switch to lp
<siretart> btw, has python decided yet if they switch?
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.  Probably SUM(CASE WHEN BugTask.status in (...) THEN 1 ELSE 0 END) would do the trick
<jamesh> BjornT: not sure how well it'd perform
<jamesh> siretart: I think they've definitely decided to switch away from SF.  They haven't yet decided what to switch to
<jamesh> siretart: there are four proposals to compare
<jamesh> BjornT: alternatively, COUNT(NULLIF(BugTask.status in (...), FALSE))
<carlos> danilos: dude, I had to revert the use of a temporary table for translations migration
<carlos> danilos: the whole process takes only 30 minutes more without it and it's much more easy to understand and fix...
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, both seems to work. stub, would any of the alternatives proposed by jamesh perform better than the current two queries?
<danilos> carlos: well, if that's what you want to do, sure, go ahead
<danilos> carlos: btw, can't we do it in two steps as well? first breezy -> dapper migrations
<danilos> carlos: and then when that lands on production/staging, try dapper->edgy
<carlos> danilos: I did it yesterday night and timed it because I was not able to detect the error
<carlos> it's not yet merged
<danilos> carlos: so, no errors without temp table?
<carlos> right
<carlos> no errors
<danilos> carlos: then sure, lets get it over with even if it takes longer
<danilos> carlos: btw, what time are we talking about?
<carlos> 3 hours and a half for both process
<danilos> on production?
<carlos> danilos: I talked with stuart about running it in two steps
<carlos> danilos: yeah, on production
<danilos> wow, that's longer than expected
<danilos> oh, you're talking about 3.5h for both of them together?
<carlos> danilos: but he told me that breezy -> dapper requires also to shutdown launchpad
<carlos> danilos: yeah
<carlos> danilos: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filekQo3Cb.html
<carlos> danilos: the final run will not execute the distrorelease statistics update
<danilos> carlos: yeah, so it will be shorter?
<carlos> danilos: we think it would take around 3 hours and a half once without that part
<carlos> those statistics are updated every day anyway
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok
<danilos> carlos: sounds fine; any idea about when it will happen?
<carlos> in fact...
<carlos> stub, danilos: Dapper -> Edgy doesn't need the pofile statistics updates, that's 40 minutes less 
<danilos> carlos: pofile? that takes like a second on each run
<carlos> danilos: not today, seems like we need to coordinate with admins to do some admin stuff at the same time we do the copy
<danilos> carlos: or distrorelease
<danilos> ?
<carlos> 02:01:11 INFO    Filling POSelection table...
<carlos> 02:42:48 INFO    Updating POFile's statistics
<danilos> yeah, that's poselection filling, no?
<carlos> oh right
<carlos> I misread the log
<carlos> ;-)
<danilos> :)
<carlos> please, ignore me ;-)
<stub> BjornT: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileFusYcu.html
<danilos> nah, you're just starting to get overly optimistic with this :P
<carlos> danilos: well, I guess the fact that I didn't sleep enough today is affecting me...
<danilos> carlos: ah well :)
<BjornT> stub: thanks
<stub> BjornT: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileI8mq4T.html is better
<jamesh> stub: will that double count bugs with multiple tasks?
<stub> Can't have a bug with two tasks on the same product, and we are filtering by product
<jamesh> good point
<jamesh> til we have tasks on product series, I guess :)
<poningru> is staging.ubuntu.com working right now?
<carlos> poningru: it is, but the server is a bit overloaded atm
<carlos> so it's being slow
<poningru> ah ok thanks
<poningru> yeah the proxy gave me a 502 proxy error
<lucasvo> what's staging.ubuntu.com?
<jamesh> lucasvo: staging.launchpad.net
<lucasvo> jamesh: and what is it?
<lucasvo> it looks normal to mee. 
<jamesh> lucasvo: a server running with a copy of the production database and the current version of the LP code
<lucasvo> oh, ok
<jamesh> (as opposed to the production server which gets weekly code rollouts)
<carlos> danilos: please, could you review and add anything you think I missed from https://launchpad.canonical.com/EdgyTranslations ?
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56792 in rosetta "request to translate variables" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56792
<danilos> carlos: sure
<carlos> danilos: thanks
<heno> jamesh: ping?
<jamesh> heno: pong
<heno> jamesh: good blog entry on shared bzr hosting in lp, thanks :)
<heno> wish I had read it before doing this https://launchpad.net/people/henrik/+branch/onboard/main
<heno> I think I left of --create-prefix so it's still a private branch
<jamesh> heno: --create-prefix isn't what makes it a private vs. team branch
<jamesh> heno: it is the directory you upload it to on sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net
<heno> I now have a total of two branches under ~henrik at https://launchpad.net/products/onboard
<jamesh> if you create branches under ~henrik/ then they are personal.  If you create them under ~teamname they are team branches
<LarstiQ> heno: you can use that as your personal branch though.
<heno> can you tell if the 'main' one work for vthe team?
<jamesh> heno: it is possible to change a branch'
<jamesh> s ownership, but I don't think it is currently exposed to normal users
<jamesh> one of the LP admins could do it for you though
<jamesh> (we will expose it to branch owners in future)
<heno> jamesh: cool, who should I ask?
<jamesh> I am not sure who is best to annoy at this time of day.  Stub could do it if he's around
<heno> does LP have an RT queue?
<jamesh> kiko would be able to do it later on
<LarstiQ> afaik, heno already has a team shared branch though?
<LarstiQ> heno: you could add me to the team, and I could tell you if I see it.
<jamesh> we've got a support tracker
<heno> LarstiQ: yes, I'll do that. see if you can upload
<jamesh> LarstiQ: doesn't look like it.  Both branches are registered to him
<heno> LarstiQ: what is your LP username?
<LarstiQ> heno: larstiq
<lifeless> jamesh: whats up ?
<jamesh> lifeless: heno wants the registrant for https://launchpad.net/people/henrik/+branch/onboard/main changed to the team "onboard"
<jamesh> heno: ^^ is that correct?
<heno> jamesh: yes please
<heno> and the other one can be deleted
<LarstiQ> jamesh: I see
<heno> if that is possible
<lifeless> we dont do deletions
<heno> ok
<lifeless> there you go
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/onboard/+branch/onboard/main
<jamesh> heno: so that's changed the SFTP URL you need to push to
<heno> lifeless: thanks!
<jamesh> heno: but other people on the team will be able to commit too
<heno> jamesh: to bla-bla/~onboard/bla right?
<jamesh> heno: ftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/main
<jamesh> sftp, even
<heno> jamesh: yes that's what we want
<heno> cool, looks good
<heno> LarstiQ: want to test it (I've added you to the team)?
<jamesh> heno: if you were following the instructions in my blog article, you can issue "bzr bind sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/main" to convert your local branch to a checkout of the team branch
<heno> jamesh: if I were following the instructions in your blog I would probably not have messed it up ;p
<heno> jamesh: I'm happy to just keep my own branch local
<Nafallo> jamesh: do you have an URL to that? I'd like to read it :-)
<heno> we have a small team so we don't need several public branches
<heno> Nafallo: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/08/17/1
<Nafallo> thanks heno :-)
<lifeless> heno you might like to set a branch summary etc
<lifeless> just click on branch details in launchpad
<jamesh> heno: if you have other people committing to the "main" branch, it would be a good idea to use a checkout for merging changes from your local branch
<LarstiQ> heno: yes
<heno> lifeless: ok, will do
<heno> jamesh: right, I should read up a bit more on the bzr site about checkouts
<LarstiQ> I'm not seeing the branch yet
<jamesh> LarstiQ: are you trying to check it out via sftp or http?
<LarstiQ> jamesh: sftp
* LarstiQ was manually checking with the sftp client
<jamesh> LarstiQ: it should be available as soon as you were added to the team
<LarstiQ> jamesh: I can reach ~onboard, but that is emptyu
<jamesh> that's weird
<heno> I have the same problem
<heno> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/main
<heno> should work right?
<LarstiQ> jamesh: any idea how much of a difference between mirrored and hosted branches there is?
<jamesh> oh.  this wasn't a push branch to start with?
<heno> no it was mirrored in from my webspace
<jamesh> LarstiQ: mirrored branches do not show up on the SFTP server
<jamesh> heno: okay.  You'll need to push a branch to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~onboard/onboard/$SOMETHING
<jamesh> if you want the branch to be called main, then you'll need to rename the existing "main" branch
<heno> jamesh: where something is _different_ from 'main'?
<heno> which I cannot do myself right?
<LarstiQ> jamesh: what happens if you push to the sftp server in their location?
<jamesh> doesn't look like you can change the name as a normal user at the moment either.
<LarstiQ> ehm, I thought you could
<heno> so can we change the names of the current branches to void1 and void2 ?
<LarstiQ> hmmno, no access 
<jamesh> LarstiQ: the sftp server won't let you push to a name taken by an existing mirrored branch
<heno> they aren't of any use I'm affraid
<LarstiQ> jamesh: so how does one convert from the one to the other?
<jamesh> lifeless: would you be able to rename https://launchpad.net/people/onboard/+branch/onboard/main to something other than "main"? (maybe old-main)
<jamesh> LarstiQ: at the moment you don't.
<LarstiQ> jamesh: hmm.
<LarstiQ> jamesh: people frequently run into issues in this area
<jamesh> LarstiQ: I'm not saying it isn't a problem.
<jamesh> we need to improve things in this area
<lifeless> jamesh: ok
<lifeless> ywhy ?
<lifeless> why not push --overwrite ?
<stub> How log does a bzr landing take roughly?
<lifeless> landing ?
<jamesh> lifeless: the branch was a pull branch.  You can't sftp push to a pull branch
<jamesh> and they want to use that name
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> true. we need a knob for that
<heno> well, I'm not too worried about the name
<heno> just a working repo, and ideally tidy up the loose ends a bit
<lifeless> renamed
<heno> lifeless: thanks
<LarstiQ> heno: ok, time to push your branch under ~onboard
<heno> LarstiQ: done. I got '0 revisions uploaded' though
<heno> but it appears on LP now
<jamesh> heno: I think that's a bug in the version of bzr.  It should have worked still
<LarstiQ> heno: that is a known bug in bzr 0.8
<LarstiQ> heno: but that should really be fixed in 0.9?
<heno> jamesh: ok. The web page doesn't show any revision either, but if you say it probably works then cool
* LarstiQ can see the branch now too
<heno> LarstiQ: can you just add a comment to a file, commit and push?
<jamesh> heno: there is a delay between pushing to sftp and the branch being published via HTTP and the revision info being scanned
<LarstiQ> sure
<heno> so we can test it
<jamesh> heno: but the branch is available via SFTP to other team members immediately
* LarstiQ has faith it works already, but will test anyway
<LarstiQ> heno: done, go ahead and pull
<heno> LarstiQ: \o/ works :)
<heno> Thanks everyone!
<LarstiQ> heno: great, now you can get rid of that revision :)
<jose__> hello, anyone here?
<heno> right, so I need to find the command for rolling back ...
<LarstiQ> heno: bzr uncommit
<LarstiQ> heno: and then bzr push --overwrite
<heno> thx, ok
<LarstiQ> heno: after that, you can throw me out of the team again
<heno> ok :)
<jose__> please i am new to launchpad. i would like someone to explain relationship between an official translation from l10n.kde.org team and the team registered at launchpad
<LarstiQ> jose__: I don't know what the kde situation is, but in general, a product on launchpad can specify wether they use rosetta (translation part of lp) at all or not
<LarstiQ> jose__: if they do, then supposedly they are the same team or have something set up for merging
<heno> LarstiQ: done. you are still listed as an inactive member though. I think you have to 'leave' the team yourself
<jose__> well, i am trying to set up a slovak translation team at l10n.kde.org but now the problem appeared that a certain apps (e. g. akregator) is both translated at KDE svn and launchpad
<LarstiQ> heno: will do
<jose__> so the translators are asking - where should we post our translations..
<LarstiQ> heno: hmm, it said I'm not an active member so I don't have to leave it.
<LarstiQ> jose__: I'm just a user, you'll probably want to talk to carlos or jordi
<heno> LarstiQ: heh, would you prefer I reactivate you so you can leave properly?
<LarstiQ> carlos, jordi: can you help jose?
<jose__> and if someone do a translation on launchpad. will it make it back to kde svn? if so. whenabout
<jose__> LarstiQ: are they around?
<LarstiQ> heno: we can try that, see what happens then :)
<carlos> jose__: no, we don't have a way to send translations back automatically
<carlos> is a duty of the translators
<LarstiQ> jose__: apparently, yes :)
<heno> LarstiQ: done
<LarstiQ> heno: done.
<jose__> carlos: then for kde programs the right way to commit translations is using the kde svn system, right?
<heno> LarstiQ: same result
<heno> So I guess 'LP never deletes anything' is correct :)
<LarstiQ> heno: fwiw, I'm not seeing myself anymore on the people/onboard page
<carlos> jose__: if you just one to translate for KDE, yes
<LarstiQ> heno: I also can't access ~onboard on the sftp server anymore
<carlos> jose__: if you want to translate the specific translation we have in Ubuntu, would be really good if you also upload your changes in Rosetta
<heno> LarstiQ: I still see you at: https://launchpad.net/people/onboard/+members
<heno> in two different browsers, logged in or not
<jose__> means that translation in ubuntu and in the rest of distributions (using official KDE translation) may live a completely separate lives, doesnt it?
<heno> and after Ctrl+Shift refresh
<jordi> jose__: yes, but we try to encourage people to collaborate with upstream KDE/GNOME, etc
<LarstiQ> heno: ah, I see.
<carlos> jose__: well, we have some problems on it, yes, but we are working on ways to prevent that and to diverge as less as possible
* LarstiQ hadn't ever looked at a +members before
<LarstiQ> heno: cool, thanks for pointing that out :)
<LarstiQ> jamesh: know anything about the people part of launchpad?
<LarstiQ> heno: I think you're right that lp will never forget this.
<jose__> carlos: could you please send me the whole discussion (from the point i started to ask
<carlos> ?
<jose__> on my email. i found out my irssi does not save configuration and a few lines are lost
<jose__> damn
<carlos> sure
<jose__> thank you
<jose__> jose1711 gmail com please
<jose__> copy-paste is just fine
<carlos> jose__: sent
<jose__> thank you very much
<jose__> please what is your relationship to launchpad? administrator?
<carlos> jose__: I'm one of the Rosetta developers
<jose__> carlos: thx
<carlos> you are welcome
<malcc> I'd like to nominate the following line of code from distribution.py for an award of some appropriate kind:
<malcc>         suffixes = [suffix for suffix, ignored in suffixpocket.items()] 
<LarstiQ> instead of just keys() eh?
<carlos> danilos: hi, did you have time to read https://launchpad.canonical.com/EdgyTranslations ?
<carlos> I would like to send it to kiko
<carlos> before I leave today
<danilos> carlos: yeah, that's basically what we discussed earlier
<danilos> carlos: so, I have no objections, and don't have any suggestions off the top of my head
<carlos> Oh, really?
<carlos> O:-)
<matsubara> carlos, danilos: could you take a look at this: https://launchpad.net/bugs/56792 and confirm or reject appropriately? I don't think it's a bug but better to confirm with you.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56792 in rosetta "request to translate variables" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<danilos> matsubara: I am not sure what this is about 
<matsubara> the translation string contains only variables, so there's nothing to translate.
<carlos> rejected
<carlos> If that's a bug, it's in the application. But usually, as there are more than one variable, I guess they are set to translate because depending on the language the order could change.
<danilos> matsubara: well, it's not a bug, it's sometimes required, and it's up to template author (application author) to decide if it is to be included for translation or not
<matsubara> danilos, carlos: ok, thank you guys.
<danilos> one should probably ask for translator comment from application author
<carlos> danilos: yeah, I guess that's actually the bug
<danilos> carlos: well, I noted that in bugreport
<carlos> danilos: ok, thanks
<heno> Another question about https://launchpad.net/people/onboard/+branch/onboard/main
<heno> Does someone have to be a member of the 'onboard' team to branch or checkout?
<LarstiQ> not via http no
<LarstiQ> heno: via http, anyone can do that
<LarstiQ> it is just the sftp location that requires team membership
<heno> ah, good point
<salgado> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> salgado: pong
<salgado> hi BjornT.  about the email you just sent to me...
<salgado> that docstring is wrong. the main use case I have is checking if the request's status is APPROVED
<salgado> what do you think of having an isApproved() and another isApprovedOrShipped()?
<BjornT> salgado: why don't you check the status directly instead?
<BjornT> salgado: i think isApproved is a confusing name for something that does a simple status comparison
<salgado> mainly because I do that in /a lot/ of different places, and using a method makes things easier in this case
<salgado> do you really think we'd make things clearer by checking the status directly in all these places?
<BjornT> salgado: well, the name doesn't make things clearer, though :-/. statusIsApproved would be clearer in that case.
<BjornT> salgado: i think checking the status would be clearer, since shipped orders are also approved. but i haven't looked at all the call sites (for the one you added, using isApproved() or isShipped() was confusing for me)
<BjornT> there it would have been much clearer checking the status directly.
<kiko> hello old men and women
<LarstiQ> hello young grasshopper.
<kiko> LarstiQ, how are you doing today? did you fix that bug yet? :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: no, fighting with paramiko .deb first
* LarstiQ is about to give that up though
<kiko> LarstiQ, I know some guys that know something about debs
<salgado> BjornT, I really don't like the idea of checking the status directly... how about the statusIsApproved() idea you gave?
<LarstiQ> kiko: heh :)
<BjornT> salgado: well, would something break if you made isApproved() return True if status is SHIPPED? if it does, then i guess statusIsApproved would be acceptable, at least it makes it clear what the method is checking.
<salgado> BjornT, yes, things will break if I do that
<salgado> BjornT, but if I rename isApproved() I'd have to rename the other methods that check for other statuses --it wouldn't make sense to have some of them called statusIsFoo and others called isFoo
<BjornT> salgado: right. and since this is existing code, maybe we shouldn't change it too much. so, an alternative would be to correct the docstrings, to say what the methods really do. then also improve the comment before the 'isApproved() or isShipped()' part.
<salgado> BjornT, yeah, I wasn't planning to leave that docstring as it is, definitely.  anyway, I'll change the docstrings and the comment.  will send the diff to you quickly
<salgado> BjornT, hmm, apparently I forgot to commit one small comment Steve asked me to add on webapp/publisher.py.  this is the diff: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileGUoApq.html
<BjornT> salgado: ok, r=me
<salgado> BjornT, cool, thank you
<salgado> BjornT, still around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah
<salgado> BjornT, so, there's one issue with these changes you've reviewed that I haven't noticed before.  I'm using canonical_url(shipit_request) in a script, which means I don't have a browser request and thus I can't generate the URL
<salgado> I guess I'll have to hardcode the root url in this case?
<salgado> well, I can use the shipit root_url from the config file
<salgado> yeah, I don't think that's too evil... what do you think?
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56820 in rosetta "Po export script is not robust enough" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56820
* carlos -> out
<carlos> enjoy your weekend!!!
<carlos> danilos: btw, edgy opening testing worked perfectly
<kiko-fud> danilos, good news finally did you notice!
<kiko-fud> salgado, look at this message in bug 56820:
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56820 in rosetta "Po export script is not robust enough" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56820
<kiko-fud> RuntimeError: Non-merged person u'enver-altin-frontsite' has no email addresses!
<salgado> that's not good. :/
<BjornT> salgado: can't you fall back on some rooturl if request is None? (instead of asserting that a request has to be used for shipit)
<salgado> BjornT, yes, that would be an option.  it sounds good to me, I think
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<salgado> BjornT, I think it'd be reasonable to fail with an AssertionError if the request is not None and neither provide one of the shipit layers, because that's not supposed to happen. what do you think?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, it seems reasonable to me.
<salgado> BjornT, does https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filePe3GXF.html look okay?
<BjornT> salgado: looks good to me
<danilo_> kiko-fud: if you have the time, please do another review of bug-2237; thanks and enjoy the weekend :)
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56830 in soyuz "cron.germinate breaking cron.daily" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56830
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56831 in launchpad "Import key at +editpgpkeys page needs better fingerprint validation" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56831
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: back?
<sabdfl> sivang: https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs (yes it's there :-))
<salgado> kiko, I found what's causing that issue you showed me yesterday
<kiko> salgado, ah?
<salgado> kiko, the shipit one
<kiko> yes yes
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56839 in malone ""Affects" table on bug page should have "lesser" font size" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56839
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56840 in malone ""Also Affects" should be in actions menu" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56840
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56841 in malone ""See all" bug trackers link shouldn't use "+" icon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56841
<salgado> kiko, it's quite simple, but I wrote some tests to make sure we don't have any other regressions on this area.  can you review it for me?
<LarstiQ> the 'new bug reported' bit is a bit long
<bradb> kiko: ping?
<LarstiQ> Seveas: could you reduct that? Perhaps to 'New Malone bug ###:'
<LarstiQ> though that looks like it is a bug on the malone product
<LarstiQ> ah, I see
<kiko> oi bradb 
<kiko> salgado, uhh sure
* LarstiQ was a bit to eager with that
<salgado> kiko, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file3lcvJl.html
<bradb> kiko: we have launchpad.Driver security checkers on IDistroRelease and IProductSeries, but not IDistribution or IProduct.
<bradb> i'm thinking of maybe defining and IHasDrivers interface, and implementing the security checker on that?
<bradb> (then all four interfaces could inherit from it, and we could write just one security checker)
<bradb> right now two different .Driver checkers have the same code
<kiko> yeeeah.
<kiko> sure.
<Ubugtu> New bug reported: Malone bug 56842 in malone "Bug listings should begin with Importance words, not icon" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56842
<bradb> kiko: ok. mind if i land this as a small separate patch?
<kiko> bradb, before the main patch? not at all
<bradb> cool, changing now
<Seveas> LarstiQ, yeah, I could do that
<kiko> salgado, ah. we were checking too early. :)
<LarstiQ> Seveas: I realized one of the malones was a product though
<kiko> salgado, r=kiko, and ask stub to cherry-pick please.
<salgado> kiko, exactly
<salgado> kiko, thanks!
<Seveas> LarstiQ, 'reported' is a bit unneccessary and the first Malone is a constant (it's not like it reports bugd from other trackers)
<LarstiQ> Seveas: but it might do that in the future?
<LarstiQ> or well, handle that whenever it happens
<Seveas> it might, but I don't see it happening
<Seveas> it's not like you'd want new gnome bugzilla bugs in here
<Seveas> (and it currently supports only malone anyway)
<LarstiQ> is it purely meant for #launchpad then?
<Seveas> and #ubuntu-bugs
* LarstiQ could see it being useful for #bzr too for instance
<Seveas> bzr also uses malone as tracker
<LarstiQ> Seveas: yes, as native one. But there are more trackers where bzr bugs get filed.
<Seveas> good point
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56845 in malone "Bug listing sort order should allow sorting by In Progress first" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56845
<Seveas> LarstiQ, --^
<LarstiQ> Seveas: looks good
<LarstiQ> I'd probably move the colon from bug: to malone:, but no big deal
<LarstiQ> Seveas: you already saw the request to also have the submitter in there, right?
<Seveas> yes
<LarstiQ> k
<Seveas> dunno if it's filed already
<Seveas> anyway, have to finish working on other parts of the bot now so that has to wait
<LarstiQ> kiko: I don't suppose you have one of those failed-in-transmission branches handy somewhere?
<kiko> LarstiQ, I don't right now, no. it's easy to create one though..
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'll do some more testing first
<kiko> salgado, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filemEuvA4.html
<kiko> salgado, do you know how those inline doctests in browser/bugtask.py work? how do you run them?
<salgado> kiko, you have to create a test_foo.py file somwhere that runs them
<kiko> salgado, oh. that sucks. :-(
<salgado> indeed
<kiko> and then just run it as usual, test_person?
<salgado> kiko, don't we need to match lower case a-f on "re.match(r"^[\dA-F] +$"" too?
<kiko> salgado, I expect the code sending it in has already done that. 
<salgado> I don't know if that works, what I usually do is canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_foo
<salgado> I mean ./test.py canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_foo
<salgado> (or whatever the path to the test is)
<salgado> I need to eat
<kiko> sure
<WebMaven> Howdy.
<WebMaven> sabdfl: is Canonical going to have any presence at the Plone Conference?
<sabdfl> WebMaven: i don't believe so
<WebMaven> sabdfl: OK.
<WebMaven> sabdfl: I was asking because of the Zope3 sprints there.
<sabdfl> didn't know they were happening! stevea might have an opinion on that
<WebMaven> Hmm.
<WebMaven> I guess you're not aware that Plone is moving to greater dependency on Zope3 stuff (through FIve, mostly)?
<WebMaven> Here is the list of Sprints: http://www.openplans.org/projects/seattle-sprint-2006/proposed-topics
<kiko> sabdfl, WebMaven's been trying to get in touch with SteveA this week -- he's interested in doing some Z3-related upstream work
<WebMaven> kiko: I've since talked to him.
<kiko> ah, you have!
<kiko> excellent
<WebMaven> He put me in touch with niemeyer
<kiko> cool
<WebMaven> sabdfl: Some context: I am starting a new venture, and was looking for anything that might make Zope3 more suitable for large-scale deployments.
<sabdfl> WebMaven: are you interested in relational backends?
<WebMaven> sabdfl: yes, I've been having that conv. with niemeyer.
<WebMaven> and with SteveA.
<WebMaven> When you release stuff I'll be very interested.
<WebMaven> Meanwhile I am prototyping woth SQLObject and SQLOS.
<niemeyer> sabdfl: WebMaven is interested in having access to things we've been working on, and helping to improve them if they're considered adequate to what he's doing.
<WebMaven> Heh.
<WebMaven> I would have said 'appropriate' rather than 'adequate'.
<sabdfl> well, all in due course. collaboration will be more than welcome.
<WebMaven> Yep.
<sabdfl> till then, we have operational goals to meet
<WebMaven> Yep. I understand.
<WebMaven> Sorry, I actually wasn't going to bring any of this up with you.
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Sorry, I'm not a native english speaker, so I don't even see the difference of these words in the given context.
<WebMaven> niemeyer: appropriate == suitable, adequate == good enough
<niemeyer> WebMaven: You mentioned to me you could contribute with documentation being a good writer and so on, and even NDAs and whatnot. If you're interested, sabdfl is the one who may decide on it.
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Ah, I see.. I still don't see the difference (and neither does my dictionary), but whatever.
<WebMaven> Well, I'm perfectly willing to make that pitch, although this channel is probabaly not the place to do it (being public and all).
<dsas> niemeyer: adequate usually has a "but could be better" sort of connotation to it.
<WebMaven> niemeyer: 'adequate' is making a subtle implication regarding quality.
<bradb> sabdfl: I have a patch which simplifies the launchpad.Driver permissions checking by refactoring it into an IHasDrivers interface, with just one security checker for all driver-related things. Interested in reviewing it?
<niemeyer> dsas: Understood. Thanks
<WebMaven> It's the difference between asking 'is it right for me' and 'is it good enough'
<bradb> sabdfl: it's a very small patch, removes more code than it adds, and removes duplicated checker code in security.py
<niemeyer> WebMaven: If something is good enough, it could be right for you..
<WebMaven> niemeyer: sure, there is overlap between the terms.
<mpt> jamesh / lifeless / spiv, ping
<WebMaven> sabdfl: if you have the personal bandwidth, We can PM about this.
* bradb emails the sab instead
<WebMaven> sabdfl: OK, I guess no answer means 'not enough personal bandwidth'. ;-)
<lifeless> mpt: ?
<sabdfl> bradb: +1
<sabdfl> no need for me to review, as long as it does not change functionality and passes all prior tests
<bradb> sabdfl: right ok, thanks
<sabdfl> without changing the tests ;-)
<bradb> heh
<sabdfl> i think the distro team may need an additional permission, the way mdz was talking last night, but i'll only get to the bottom of that in wiesbaden next year
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> week
<bradb> ok
* bradb & # oot
#launchpad 2006-08-19
<sabdfl> launchpad list is private, right?
<salgado> right
<sabdfl> kiko: ping
<lucasvo> is there any feauture planned to have a mailing list per group?
<sabdfl> lucasvo: yes! would that be useful to you?
<lucasvo> sabdfl: well, for coordinating efforts and discussion about development I think I would use it once there are more than 2 devs in my team
<lucasvo> sabdfl: however I think working things out with malone and bazaar have higher priorities
<sabdfl> agreed
<lucasvo> (linking bugs to revision #, uploading bzr branches to product branches, and couple of other things)
<lucasvo> ah yes, and maybe some syntax for bug fixing in ci messages would be cool
<lucasvo> like: fixes bug # 22
<sabdfl> amen, brother
<lucasvo> sabdfl: sorry, I can't really figure out what amen means in this context. ACK? agreed?
<sabdfl> very much agreed
<lucasvo> good to know :0
<lucasvo> :)
<lucasvo> sabdfl: too bad it's not opensource. I started using LP because there were some rumors that it be opensourced. that was, what made me prefer it from trac and SF
<sabdfl> trac is open source
<lucasvo> sabdfl: yes, but it doesn't host the projects
<sabdfl> right
<lucasvo> not having to deal with svn permissions and making your ISP install trac is a great relief
<lucasvo> do you (still) have in mind of opensourcing it? 
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> we want to refactor it and release it chunks at a time
<lucasvo> it's not that I would want to set it up on my own server, but when I develop free software I want to develop it using free software
<sabdfl> starting with the infrastructure that makes it possible, so that others can write web infrastructure like this too
<sabdfl> we have GREAT infrastructure
<lucasvo> what infrastructure? I've only seen the apache proxy error so far... :)
<sabdfl> you'll see :-)
<lucasvo> yeah
<sabdfl> night all
<WebMaven> Added a spec: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zope3/+bug/56853
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56853 in zope3 "Make it easier to build Zope3 + MySQL applications" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<WebMaven> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/better-zope3-support
<WebMaven> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Zope3onUbuntu
<ajmitch> WebMaven: #launchpad isn't the best place for raising issues about ubuntu development
<WebMaven> It's more of a Zope3 issue. I thought it would be of interest.
<ajmitch> it's a request for ubuntu packages
<WebMaven> Oh, you mean the stuff I pasted earlier. Sorry. OK.
<sabdfl> how do i see an OOPS?
<sivang> sabdfl: hey, I'm trying to see the link you sent me but it's timing out ;-)
<sabdfl> sivang: any spec listing will show it to you
<sivang> sabdfl: right, cool, and thanks for the landing!
<sabdfl> sure, thanks for the code :-)
<sivang> sabdfl: hrm, can you access staging though? (even front page)
<sabdfl> https://staging.launchpad.net/+graphics
<sabdfl> sure
<sivang> sabdfl: this page partially loads. But Staging just timeouts with an OOPS for me, is this knows / planned ?
<jamesh> sabdfl: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/$OOPSID
<sivang> OOPS-231S15
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/231S15
<sabdfl> sivang: staging may be under some load, i think there's work under way to open Edgy translations
<sabdfl> which drives the db server nuts
<sabdfl> they may be testing that on staging right now
<sabdfl> jamesh: thanks!
<sivang> ah right, makes sense, okay.
<sabdfl> jamesh: great blog on the supermirror stuff
<jamesh> thanks.
<sabdfl> i really want that experience to be very slick for people
<sabdfl> should come down to:
<sabdfl>   bzr branch lp:///python my-branch
<sabdfl>   bzr commit
<sabdfl>   bzr push lp:/[some url indicating my branch] 
<sabdfl> and it should then be visible to everyone, under ~name/product/my-branch
<sabdfl> with the smart server work by spiv and mpool, i think we can make the whole thing pretty fast
<sivang> hmm, so each person can become a sort of LP "Instance" holding a world of products , packages, branches and so on of his own ?
<sivang> well, packages probably fall under PPAs
<jamesh> yeah
<sabdfl> sivang: yes
<jamesh> I wonder if the smart server would be able to automatically use other branches as a basis for the initial push?
<sivang> cool!
<sabdfl> i was just thinking the same thing
<sabdfl> if it remembered the revision that came *from* the supermirror, in metadata, it could use that for the push
<sivang> and I assume the plan is also to allow that from teams, as they basically could be treated like people ?
<jamesh> although perhaps doing repositories on the supermirror would get similar benefits
<sabdfl> it could start the conversation with "hi, i am about to push a branch which started with revision X, and I happen to know you have that"
<sabdfl> which could then create the repository and allow the new branch push to be really, really fast
<sabdfl> so, you wouldn't even have to have had a previous push of this product yourself
<sabdfl> just leverage a repository which can be created because you know which revision you last saw from the SM
<sabdfl> since revision ID's are uuid's, knowledge of the revid implies knowledge of the branch itself
<sabdfl> though we should probably enfore branch privacy over and above that
<sabdfl> mpool: ^ ?
<LarstiQ> sabdfl: when aaron's nested trees work is done, you should be able to identify a project by it's root-id
<sabdfl> LarstiQ: that's pretty interesting - i'll chat with aaron about that
<LarstiQ> you still have the problem that everyone who branches off that has the same root-id, but it gives you an idea what branches to look at
<LarstiQ> but aaron can tell you more :)
<jamesh> LarstiQ: we have a DB with revision info for all the registered branches, so picking a closest matching branch is not an insurmountable problem
<jamesh> LarstiQ: just go back in the revision history til you get a match
<LarstiQ> jamesh: you'll need something more than just push then
<LarstiQ> or it will be installing old revision first, and that is what you want to speed up
* LarstiQ has no idea how the smart server works though
<lifeless> sabdfl: the basic approach will be that you ask the smart server what you need to upload
<lifeless> sabdfl: so it may be possible - we've actually discussed this before
<lifeless> IIRC we felt it was best to have an explicit 'reuse this branch' api in it, which is not as transparent, but provides plenty of room for optimisation
<lifeless> LarstiQ: you cant id a project by the root - forked projects will share roots, just like revision ids will, and anyhow a revision id query is almost the same overhead
<LarstiQ> lifeless: right, I see forks as the same thing, but that has potential for huge mismatches in the revision history
<lifeless> also, all the existing projects have one root id
<LarstiQ> there is that small operational problem, yes :)
<LarstiQ> that is a particular id though?
<lifeless> yes
<LarstiQ> would you do a 'related branches:' by traversing the revision-history and looking up who has the same revisions, or would roots (bar the current one) be ok for that?
<LarstiQ> You'd need the former for branching visualisation anyway
<lifeless> so the problem with transparent branch cloning is revision pollution
<LarstiQ> if you use a launchpad wide repository?
<LarstiQ> or even a user/product wide one
<lifeless> if we ignore that, its basically a chatter back and forth to determine what revision the bundle to be uploaded should be made against
<lifeless> which is the exact same chatter that any normal upload to a branch will use
<LarstiQ> even on dumb transports?
<lifeless> except that there is no remote initial revision to match against
<lifeless> no, any normal hpss upload
<LarstiQ> ok
<lifeless> but a simple approach is to allow explicit cloning
<lifeless> 'branch remoteA remoteB, then push --overwrite remoteB'
<lifeless> I think we can make this seamless within the client for launchpad uploads
<LarstiQ> how do you determine remoteA?
<lifeless> query for 20 or 30 revision ids in the lp database, among the branches for the product being uploaded too that you have access to
<lifeless> the revision ids are exponential backoffs in the rev history
<lifeless> the tip, tip -5, tip -25, tip -125, tip -625, tip - 3K, tip -15K
<lifeless> sort of thing
<lifeless> anyhow, its all worth consideration
<LarstiQ> ok, that should work when you branch python-trunk and keep the same product when uploading
<sabdfl> lifeless: in many cases, the user will branch *from* launchpad and push *to* launchpad
<sabdfl> so, it should be able to know at least a recent rev-id that is on the server
<parsek> is there a shipit channel, or can i ask here about it
<LarstiQ> you can ask here
<parsek> do i have to make 2 orders if i want to order kubuntu and ubuntu
<lucasvo> parsek: yes
<parsek> does it cost me anything
<lucasvo> parsek: no
<parsek> i mean shiping
<lucasvo> parsek: and they will get shipped together
<lucasvo> parsek: no
<parsek> thx
<lucasvo> just login to shipit.ubuntu.com and afterwards shipit.kubuntu.org
<parsek> well i`m doing it the other way
<parsek> does it matter
<parsek> first kubuntu then ubuntu
<lucasvo> no
<parsek> well, i dont know if here is any makers of kubuntu but i have to say that thx for making a great OS (works perfectly even with my 5 year old laptop) and thanks lucasvo 
<parsek> Bye!
#launchpad 2006-08-20
<\sh> good morning :)
<\sh> I need some help with bzr source uploads to bazaar.launchpad.net
<\sh> I just uploaded the source files for kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts to sftp://shermann@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/ubuntu ... and now I need to register a branch to the product...what is the download url for this branch? 
<rjian> hello just wait to ask... how can i create a team?
<jamesh> rjian: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Bader> hi
<jenda> hello
<jenda> Any LP.net administrators around?
<jenda> darn, is there a mailing list of launchpad admins to post to, or should I just choose one of them...?
<LarstiQ> jenda: there is the support tracker, or the launchpad-users list in general
<LarstiQ> jenda: what do you want to ask them?
<steveire> I ordered ten cds to where I am living now, but in less than two weeks I won't be living here anymore. Will it be a problem for me to order new cds if they don't arrive?
<steveire> 10 CDs requested in 2006-07-25. 10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-07-25.
<lifeless> steveire: its not a problem, but it would be nice if you got your mail etc forwarded
<steveire> how big will the package be?
<lifeless> we may be able to issue updated address instructions, if you contact the shipit people - theres a link/mail address on shipit about that
<steveire> I'm moving from Germany to Ireland you see...
<lifeless> 10 cds, in cardboard slips
<lifeless> bag around them, thats the lot.
<steveire> ah.
<jenda> LarstiQ: sorry, was away
<jenda> I'd like a project registered.
<lifeless> jenda: what project ?
<jenda> ubuntu-marketing
<lifeless> projects are fairly heavyweight, nearly all things open source are best represented as products
<jenda> In order to unite the fridge, uwn, ubuntu-magazine, spreadubuntu and other products
<jenda> ubuntuvideo is one other that comes to mind - and there will most probably be more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<jenda> lifeless, so you think it's a no-go?
<lifeless> well, its not as clear as say gnome or kde, and I do wonder why these products wouldn't be managed the way other ubuntu products are:
<lifeless> which is that they have a group for them that matches the relevant org structure
<lifeless> but are essentially free-floating
<jenda> hmm
<lifeless> If you could email launchpad-users asking for it to be made, and what you want from having a 'project' that may get you some good idea on achieving your goals
<jenda> Well, i had a look at the list of projects in launchpad, and they didn't seem to be as clear as GNOME or KDE, mostly.
<lifeless> a launchpad project offers some specific things - if you need those, then a project is likely appropriate. I'm not in a good position to judge right now though
<jenda> OK, I'll do that.
<steveire> I emailed info@shipit.ubuntu.com about the address issue. Still not sure what to do about it, but no harm done I guess.
<jenda> Which specific things would those be? (Apart from allowing products to be grouped together)
<lifeless> unified view on translations
<lifeless> unified view on bugs
<lifeless> unified view on specifications
<lifeless> thats about it
<jenda> That's pretty much what I was looking for.
<jenda> The groups working on the individual products overlay each other loosely, and all communicate on #ubuntu-marketing and the ubuntu-marketing mailing list (with the exception of #ubuntu-fridge).
<LarstiQ> lifeless: can projects contain other projects?
<lifeless> nope
<phanatic> afternoon
<jenda> ftanun
<panickedthumb> hullo everyone. I'm trying to do the following, per PlanetUbuntu wiki page
<panickedthumb> $ bzr checkout sftp://jrhakr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main planet-ubuntu
<panickedthumb> but I'm getting this:
<panickedthumb> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/travis/sftp:/panickedthumb@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/
<panickedthumb> any ideas?
<jenda> panickedthumb: you might want to try #bzr
<panickedthumb> good idea
<jenda> and I think you checkout through http, not sftp
<panickedthumb> thought you had RL work to do ;)
<jenda> I do, but I didn't force myself to get up yet.
<panickedthumb> I'll try that too
<LarstiQ> panickedthumb: it looks like you are using bzr 0.8, and you are missing paramiko (due to a bug in 0.8, it isn't notifying you of that very well)
<panickedthumb> ahhh, ok
<panickedthumb> yes, just checked, it's 0.8
<jamesh> panickedthumb: you don't have paramiko installed
<panickedthumb> well, http worked fine
<jamesh> the SFTP implementation in bzr depends on the paramiko library
<panickedthumb> yeah, gotcha. I installed paramiko for any future needs
<panickedthumb> thanks :)
<LarstiQ> panickedthumb: you're on dapper?
<panickedthumb> yes
<jamesh> panickedthumb: also, if you configure your ~/.ssh/config file correctly, you can leave the "panickedthumb@" bit out of the SFTP URL
<LarstiQ> I wonder if it is worthwhile to get 0.9 into dapper now
<panickedthumb> well, crap, now I'm getting this:
<panickedthumb> travis@eniac:~/planet-ubuntu$ bzr add heads/panickedthumb.png
<panickedthumb> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for /home/travis/planet-ubuntu/.bzr/checkout/.
<jamesh> did the failed checkout leave any garbage behind?
* jenda stands in queue for the next question.
<panickedthumb> perhaps. I'll rm -rf and try again
<LarstiQ> that's funny
<jamesh> jenda: the longer you wait to ask your question, the longer it will take to get an answer ...
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I would like to know more about Rosetta. In particular, what would be necessary in order to translate things like the Fridge or the UWN.
<jamesh> fridge UI or fridge stories?
<jamesh> I don't think Rosetta is that well suited to documentation translation
<jenda> Both, i suppose, but mainly stories.
<jenda> Hmm
<jenda> But Desktop Guides are translated.
<jenda> and other docs too.
<jenda> and it works great...
<jenda> (I was more worried about Rosetta being able to supply translations on the fly)
<jamesh> if you want a better answer either (a) email launchpad-users with your question, or (b) come back on a weekday in European time
<jamesh> (the guys responsible for Rosetta are in Spain and Serbia)
<jenda> OK
<jenda> I'll email the list - I just did with another question...
<panickedthumb> fyi, appears you have to use sftp. http didn't bring down any authentication, etc.
<phanatic> jamesh: the translation import queue is also checked only on weekdays?
<jamesh> phanatic: I don't know.  You'd have to ask carlos or danilos
<LarstiQ> panickedthumb: 'bring down authentication'?
<phanatic> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> panickedthumb: you can't push changes to bazaar.launchpad.net via HTTP if that's what you mean.
<phanatic> danilos: ping
#launchpad 2007-08-13
<scooper> Hello - just wondering if anyone can advise how to rename a project.  Delete and re-add?
<mrigns> I made some suggestions for the German translation of Gutsy, but only four translations are listed on my Profile. Is this the maximum number, or did the others get deleted?
<mpt> mrigns, if you're talking about your karma records, I think karma is updated about once a day
<mpt> so a translation wouldn't show up immediately
<mrigns> mpt, nope that's not what I meant, I just realised the translation history will only show 4 translations
<mrigns> they are all listed at the karmapage though
<mrigns> I wasn't sure if I saved them correctly
<mpt> mrigns, that doesn't seem right. What is the URL of the page you're talking about?
<mrigns> https://translations.launchpad.net/~mrigns
<mrigns> oh, 5
<mpt> mrigns, that's listing applications and packages, not individual suggestions
<mrigns> mpt, oh, :D
<mrigns> thank you
<mpt> It gives only the most recent suggestion from each application/package
<mpt> that doesn't mean it's forgotten all the others :-)
<mpt> I'll report a bug about that, it's a bit confusing.
<mrigns> yeah
<mrigns> thank you for the clarification
<ttmrichter> Ah.  That was my mistake.  OK, is there a launchpad administrator alive and kicking in here?
<ubotu> New bug: #132111 in rosetta "Person Translations page overemphasizes latest translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132111
<Fujitsu> ttmrichter: What do you want? You may be better off filing a support request.
<ttmrichter> I'd like to know how to delete my launchpad account, actually.
<ttmrichter> Stop wasting Canonical's disk space.
<ttmrichter> Thanks, guys.
<mpt> That won't make any difference to the amount of disk space...
<sydhart> is now a good time/place for questions about using launchpad with two new projects and their packages? 
<mpt> sydhart, not many of the Launchpad team are awake now
<mpt> You could try in ~12 hours, or you could e-mail the launchpad-users mailing list
<ubotu> New bug: #132124 in launchpad "radio buttons on "is your bug already reported" don't work quite right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132124
<mpt> Goooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> heya mpt!
<mpt> hiya
<poolie> hello Hobbsee, mpt
<mpt> Australasians represent
<Hobbsee> hi poolie 
<poolie> oi oi oi
<lifeless> poolie: oy oy oy vey
* thumper doesn't understand lifeless's accent
<carlos> morning
<mpt_> hi carlos
<mpt_> mdz, do you have 30 seconds to test something for me on Launchpad?
<mpt_> In particular I'd like to know if, for you, there is a "Define Launchpad usage" link on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mpt_> (in the Actions box)
<mdz> mpt_: ok
<mdz> mpt_: yes, there is
<mpt_> mdz, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #132154 in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't display in the omniweb browser" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132154
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* Not enough room for another window!
* Window LOGFILE set to irclogs/ubuntu-mobile.log
* Window LOG is ON
* Logging is already on
* Not enough room for another window!
* Window LOGFILE set to irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
* Window LOG is ON
* Logging is already on
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132162 in launchpad "Error message when not logged into help wiki is unhelpful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132162
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132165 in launchpad "Preview of Help wiki pages is obscured by background image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132165
<matkor:#launchpad> Hi ! Is it possible to get mail if _any_ bugs from given project is changed/ added / commented ? TIA
<matkor:#launchpad> I am registered, and I would be noticed if https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-gtk/+bugs changes ...
<BjornT:#launchpad> matkor: the only way atm is to become a bug contact for the project. for bzr-gtk, this means that you should ask to be added to this team: https://launchpad.net/~bzr-gtk/
<matkor:#launchpad> BjornT: Thanka a lot !
<Fujitsu:#launchpad> Hi cprov.
<cprov:#launchpad> Fujitsu: hi, good morning.
<harcesz:#launchpad> hi guy's - i'm doing a translation of miro at the moment and just had an idea
<harcesz:#launchpad> I think it would be extreamly usefull to give the translators a place for a note, under every line(string)
<harcesz:#launchpad> most of the wouldent be used, but sometimes it would be great to have a way to inform other translators why the choice for a particular form was made
<harcesz:#launchpad> it could looklike that - the extra form is displd. only in the 1 string view, so id doesent mess up the multiple strings view, but in the multiple view, theres a small icon informing that there is a note attached to this translation
<harcesz:#launchpad> would be cool cuz I just changed about 10 only male forms that appeard in the translation into forms that address both sexes + some other similiar changes that other ppl didnt think off, and I would like them to know why I edited their translations
<harcesz:#launchpad> as well a shoutcast/wiki in the generall/trank view for each language might be usefull so I can say "hey guys, I'm going thrue the whole thing to find plural forms, don't translate them at the moment" - cuz I dont c any other way to inform them bout that fast...
<harcesz:#launchpad> a shoutcast could be placed on the left bar - where the statistics, translation file details an other thingis are
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132180 in soyuz "Check and document archive indexes generated by Soyuz with apt_pkg" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132180
<harcesz:#launchpad> theres a blueprint similiar to mine, so I just added my idea in the wideboard, here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/suggestion-approve-rejection-explanation
<harcesz:#launchpad> would be great if somebody can take a look and proceed with it
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132234 in soyuz "packages in 'multiverse' can have binaries in 'main' " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132234
<jkakar:#launchpad> mrevell: Heya!
<jkakar:#launchpad> mrevell: I've just been going through https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<jkakar:#launchpad> mrevell: Couple of suggestions to make it a bit more user-friendly.  Including a "Preparing your system" section with something like "Run 'apt-get install build-essential dput'" would be nice.
<jkakar:#launchpad> mrevell: Also, suggesting that 'debuild -S' is one way to generate suitable output for use with dput would be helpful.
<jkakar:#launchpad> mrevell: In general though, the instructions worked!  Thanks. :
<jkakar:#launchpad> )
<mrevell:#launchpad> jkakar: Sorry, I've been having dinner. Thanks for the suggestions, that's really helpful! I'm glad the instruction worked for you.
<jkakar:#launchpad> mrevell: Yeah, they were nice and simple for the most part. :)
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132263 in launchpad "fmt:email-to-html may wrongly identify quoted passages as Python" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132263
<mdke:#launchpad> I'm still getting bugmail for bugs which were filed a long time ago when I or someone else changes their status (I received the bugmail when it was originally filed too!)
<mdke:#launchpad> is that known? it's been like that for a long time
<kiko:#launchpad> mdke, I don't quite understand
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: ok, I'll try and explain better
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: so someone files a bug, I get bugmail for it
<kiko:#launchpad> so far so good.
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: then, a few months later, someone changes the status of the bug, and I get 2 emails, one as if it were a new bug (but detailing a status change at the bottom), and another just detailing the status change
<kiko:#launchpad> that's not right
<kiko:#launchpad> are you being subscribed?
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: it says I am, yeah. But I was already subscribed
<mdke:#launchpad> (through being a bug contact)
<kiko:#launchpad> but are you being /directly/ subscribed?
<mdke:#launchpad> no
<kiko:#launchpad> because that mail is sent when you are directly subscribed.
<kiko:#launchpad> it's unusual then
<mdke:#launchpad> what about being assigned?
<mdke:#launchpad> maybe it happens only when I get the original email from being bug contact, then get subsribed or assigned to the bug
<kiko:#launchpad> I think that's the case
<kiko:#launchpad> we have no way of knowing you are subscribed via ubuntu-bugs, remember. :)
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: well, I'm a member of the team that is bug contact for the product
<mdke:#launchpad> is there no way of telling that LP has already sent me the email?
<kiko:#launchpad> it shouldn't send you email twice, that's for sure
<kiko:#launchpad> if you are indeed a member of the team
<mdke:#launchpad> I definitely am
<mdke:#launchpad> am example is bug 124094
<ubotu:#launchpad> Launchpad bug 124094 in ubuntu-doc "Incorrect path to Lock Desktop." [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124094 - Assigned to Matthew East (mdke)
<kiko:#launchpad> mdke, sounds like a bug. to help, file a bug and attach the two full-messages
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: ok, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't expected behaviour
<mdke:#launchpad> I'll try and make a test case bug to reproduce it
<mdke:#launchpad> thx
<kiko:#launchpad> mdke, I think you shouldn't 
<kiko:#launchpad> just send the emails you got
<kiko:#launchpad> the test case bug will just litter the system
<mdke:#launchpad> kiko: alright.
<mdke:#launchpad> danilos: did you have any luck with our translation-credits issue?
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132300 in launchpad "duplicate bugmail when a bug contact gets personally subscribed/assigned to a bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132300
<sydhart:#launchpad> is now a good time/place for questions about using launchpad with two new projects and their packages?
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, sure it is. what's up!
<cr3:#launchpad> I created a project in launchpad and now I would like to commit the code to the trunk using bzr, so how can I create the trunk (which seems to be created already) and start committing code?
<mdke:#launchpad> cr3: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting is an excellent guide
<cr3:#launchpad> mdke: I'm not sure how I get a branch on bazaar.launchpad.net :(
<mdke:#launchpad> cr3: if you follow those pages, it tells you how to do exactly that, but you do have to read them
#launchpad 2007-08-14
<kiko:#launchpad> cr3, you can also read on help.launchpad.net.
* mdke blinks
<sydhart:#launchpad> #1 I'm working loosely with the Wikia Search project - I think Launchpad would be ideally suited given their emerging ApacheFoundation-type collection of tools - but, they need convincing.
<sydhart:#launchpad> #2 I'm coordinating ~10 opensource AI projects, in various stages of release, and am considering collecting them under an 'OpenAGI' umbrella (artificial general intelligence). Again, I think Launchpad would be ideally suited to such a collection.
<cr3:#launchpad> mdke: I managed to create a branch but I got this error message: Launchpad could not mirror this branch 2 minutes ago.  The error was: Not a branch: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vmware-ubuntu/vmware-ubuntu/trunk
<poolie:#launchpad> cr3, it can't mirror sftp branches
<sydhart:#launchpad> so, a couple of technical questions, is Mercurial support planned, and, when would it be feasible to host launchpad projects on Wikia servers (I assume this support is contingent upon finishing the glue to keep separate Launchpad instances synchronized at some levels)
<poolie:#launchpad> marc, if it's hosted on launchpad don't make it a mirrored branch
<poolie:#launchpad> hg support is not planned
<sydhart:#launchpad> hg is the favorite of Jer Miller, Wikia Search's lead. Are resources available to do this integration ourselves?
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, interesting questions. let's see where I can start
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, first, I'd love to work with you to convince the wikia project that Launchpad is suitable for its tools
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, if you would like to CC: me on any communications, I can assist answering questions and suggesting the use of key features
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, (I'm kiko@async.com.br)
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, I can also refer you to the PDF we prepared for the beta test of the 1.0 UI we did in February, though it's going to be slightly out of date
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, if you'd like us to set up an OpenAGI project group, I'd be happy to do so -- are the individual projects registered?
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, as for the Hg support, we don't have any support in the works, though if you had a specific enough requirement I'd consider putting it up for discussion with the management group
<sydhart:#launchpad> kiko - thanks, you're in my address book. Jer is very approachable, but short on time and has strong ideas that he wants all hosting at Wikia. 
<kiko:#launchpad> bzr is Launchpad's native tool, though, and if you'd like me to talk to Wikia about using bzr for Wikia that's definitely something you can do
<kiko:#launchpad> as for wikia hosting
<sydhart:#launchpad> regarding OpenAGI, the core project is AGISim https://sourceforge.net/projects/agisim/ - we're gearing for a VC cleanup in November, after other project work is finished.
<kiko:#launchpad> that's a tricky one. right now Launchpad is 100% a hosted web service (like google code hosting)
<kiko:#launchpad> we do support coordinating with distributed bug trackers
<sydhart:#launchpad> another OpenAGI project is http://code.google.com/p/moses/ - (Meta-optimizing semantic evolutionary search - a machine learning algorithm) with source release set for November.
<kiko:#launchpad> and of course we work fine with DVCS, given our native bzr support
<kiko:#launchpad> perhaps that's enough for Jer right now
<sydhart:#launchpad> I think VC is Jer's major concern, but a mirror at Launchpad from hg at Wikia should work. 
<kiko:#launchpad> right. that's a working model if we can get the hg-bzr mirror going.
<kiko:#launchpad> poolie, is that a doable thing, btw?
<sydhart:#launchpad> There's a strong mandate (from Jimbo) for internationalization, which I believe could be Launchpad's biggest advantage
<sydhart:#launchpad> (BTW, the development offices of Novamente, the primary sponsor of OpenAGI, are in Belo Horizonte)
<kiko:#launchpad> how interesting.
<kiko:#launchpad> we are very well positioned to handle localization if the software's in PO format, and other formats are workable given some time (carlos and danilo have been finishing off firefox support)
<sydhart:#launchpad> I've passed around the https://launchpad.net/+tour link, and Jer has looked at Launchpad. I should just ask him what would would be his requirements to start using Launchpad. 
<sydhart:#launchpad> I think nothing uses PO at the moment, but then it's all backend stuff at present. 
<sydhart:#launchpad> brb phone call
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, sure thing
<sydhart:#launchpad> I'm coordinating a co-sponsorship for OpenAGI with SIAI ( http://www.singinst.org/ ) - probably not until after their conference in September, so that's my timeframe for OpenAGI
<sydhart:#launchpad> Wikia search evangelism can begin right away though. :-)
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, okay. when you're ready to get the OpenAGI project group going, give me a ping. as for the Wikia search work, why don't you email Jer and we kick off a thread?
<sydhart:#launchpad> should I fill in the project form at https://launchpad.net/projects/ first? I'm learning Debian packaging, and hope to have a RelEx package by October (one of the Wikia Search sponsored packages).
<sydhart:#launchpad> Wikia uses Debian servers. Any chance we could run unofficial Debian lenny builders for PPA?
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, so for packages this is slightly different.
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, we support upstream work directly -- if you have an OSS project and want to register it in Launchpad, host your code, bugs, translations and downloads here, you can
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, for packages you have the alternative of working with MOTU to get it into Ubuntu's repository
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, or you can build your own packages and use PPAs to build and host them: 
<sydhart:#launchpad> https://launchpad.net/~dhart
<kiko:#launchpad> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart?highlight=%28ppa%29
<sydhart:#launchpad> I think PPA is a good first step, as it directly follows source tree cleanup (I do a lot of that!) and leads to eventual inclusion in universe.
<kiko:#launchpad> indeed it does.
<sydhart:#launchpad> okay cool, that's a new page. :-)
<sydhart:#launchpad> I'd like to get AGISim packaged too. I believe we could stir much more interest if the project & code were more accessible (it's a mess now)
<kiko:#launchpad> indeed, getting packages for a project is a great way to get more users
<sydhart:#launchpad> kiko: can you send the PDF to dhart@novamente.net? I'll send it to Jer.
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, one sec.
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=launchpad_feature_highlights.pdf
<kiko:#launchpad> sydhart, it's web-hosted on https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights
<sydhart:#launchpad> cool thanks. I've attached the PDF - important if my note gets forwarded upstream to Jimbo since he's offline lots.
<sydhart:#launchpad> I'm an old Zopista BTW. Has Launchpad considered offering a continuous integration tool like buildbot?
<sydhart:#launchpad> for example, see a broken AGISim build :-)  http://buildbot.vettalabs.com:8010/
<kiko-afk:#launchpad> sydhart, we don't currently. it's not an easy service to run!
<sydhart:#launchpad> http://buildbot.net/ is dead easy to setup (runs on Python/Twisted), and a buildmaster takes only miniscule resources. A web interface for configuration is probably the only thing it's lacking. Individual project managers could be responsible for their own buildslaves.
<jml:#launchpad> Hmm, the pizza hut and dominos bugs have been filed, I see.
<gdoubleu:#launchpad> who should I contact if a vcs-import is not correct?
<spiv:#launchpad> gdoubleu: ddaa or mwhudson, but they're probably asleep at the moment, so file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<mpt:#launchpad> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<RAOF:#launchpad> Afternoon mpt!
<ajmitch:#launchpad> hi mpt 
<thumper:#launchpad> my apologies for the review meeting
* thumper is away
<BjornT:#launchpad> lifeless: reviewer meeting?
<lifeless:#launchpad> yes
<lifeless:#launchpad> one sec, let me pull my thoughts out of bzr core land
<lifeless:#launchpad> actually, I know this is late notice BjornT, but can you run it ?
<lifeless:#launchpad> its just a regular meeting
<BjornT:#launchpad> lifeless: sure
<BjornT:#launchpad> so, welcome to this week's au reviewer meeting
<BjornT:#launchpad> == Agenda ==
<BjornT:#launchpad> * Roll call
<BjornT:#launchpad> * Next meeting
<BjornT:#launchpad> * Queue status
<BjornT:#launchpad> who's here?
<spiv:#launchpad> I'm here.
<jamesh:#launchpad> I'm here
<lifeless:#launchpad> here
<BjornT:#launchpad> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT:#launchpad> is anyone not able to attend on 2007-08-21 at 0600 UTC 
<lifeless:#launchpad> fine
<BjornT:#launchpad> ok, so same time next week then.
<BjornT:#launchpad> == Queue status ==
<BjornT:#launchpad> the queue is quite long atm. 24 open reviews, and 12 of them are over the 2-day service target.
<BjornT:#launchpad> SteveA has a branch that is 11 day old
<spiv:#launchpad> Including one monster branch (>10k!)
<BjornT:#launchpad> lifeless: you have a branch in your queue that is 10 days old
<BjornT:#launchpad> yes, the 10k-line branch is not good. it will basically take up barry's time this week. i'll also be unavailable most of the week, since i'll be on vacation starting tomorrow.
<spiv:#launchpad> (It is good that the 10k branch has an extra-long description on pending reviews though)
<lifeless:#launchpad> oh, foo I doo too
<lifeless:#launchpad> I shall review that tomorrow while my new laptop installs :)
<BjornT:#launchpad> hmm. there's another big branch (4k lines) in the queue, and it's also assigned to barry. i doubt he will be able to review both branches in time.
<BjornT:#launchpad> lifeless: could you re-allocate julian/launchpad/commercial-repo-118?
<lifeless:#launchpad> BjornT: can you take it? you have 300 lines and are bottom of the workload list at the moment
<lifeless:#launchpad> hmm
<lifeless:#launchpad> actually thumper can
<lifeless:#launchpad> cause he's on 0
<BjornT:#launchpad> lifeless: well, i spent quite a lot of time reviewing last week, the whole day yesterday, and i'm going on vacation tomorrow. so no, i can't take it :)
<BjornT:#launchpad> lifeless: thumper has also reviewed quite a lot lately, i think. it seems like the award for reviewing a lot is even more reviews ;)
<lifeless:#launchpad> the stats on the pending reviews page really need a total-over-last-week
<lifeless:#launchpad> rather than instantaneous
<lifeless:#launchpad> jamesh: ^
<lifeless:#launchpad> the theory is that noone does more than the reasonable time expected doing reviews so the instant count is not too far off, if everyone is overloaded they don't drop to zero
<BjornT:#launchpad> yes, agreed. it's hard to keep track of who's doing a lot, and who's slacking.
<lifeless:#launchpad> but that theory isn't all that accurate :)
<BjornT:#launchpad> ok, let's move on
<BjornT:#launchpad> == Other business ==
<BjornT:#launchpad> anything else to discuss?
<BjornT:#launchpad> 4
<BjornT:#launchpad> 3
<BjornT:#launchpad> 2
<BjornT:#launchpad> 1
<BjornT:#launchpad> ok, meeting ended. thanks for coming!
<spiv:#launchpad> BjornT: thanks to our non-au chair for the au meeting :)
<carlos:#launchpad> morning
<danilos:#launchpad> carlos: g'morning ;)
<carlos:#launchpad> danilos: hey, is too early for you!
<carlos:#launchpad> :-P
<danilos:#launchpad> carlos: ok, I'll go back to sleep and return later :)
* mdke pokes danilos out of sleep
<danilos:#launchpad> hi mdke
<mdke:#launchpad> hiya :)
<mdke:#launchpad> danilos: did you have any luck with the translator-credits problem we discussed?
<danilos:#launchpad> mdke: not really, it got a bit complicated, and I decided to continue on that later
<mdke:#launchpad> ah, ok. Just wondered how it went; thanks
<danilos:#launchpad> mdke: I'll try to get back to it later this week (and you are welcome to poke me about it: I'll re-raise the priority for it whenever you do :)
<mdke:#launchpad> danilos: I'll try and poke as often as I can then :)
<danilos:#launchpad> heh
<mdke:#launchpad> fyrestrtr: your question is addressed at https://launchpad.net/faq (search for free) :)
<fyrestrtr:#launchpad> mdke: can I use launchpad to administer my own project? It is not really clear from that FAQ entry.
<mdke:#launchpad> fyrestrtr: I meant your question from #ubuntu-devel; but yes, lots of projects use Launchpad
<fyrestrtr:#launchpad> but I guess it is not ideal for the management of 'proprietary' software; hrmm .. pity its quite a fresh approach to source code/project management
<mdke:#launchpad> fyrestrtr: I don't know the answer to that: Launchpad says (on the front page) that it's for projects in the free software world, but some non-free projects use it, afaik
<fyrestrtr:#launchpad> I'm more worried about controlling the source; anyway -- I think Trac might be more suited since I can control it and host it locally.
<fyrestrtr:#launchpad> I really wish canonical would release a mini-launchpad or something; anyway .. off to some other trawling on the web.
<mdke:#launchpad> you may be able to host the source locally and use Launchpad for some of its other features
<mdke:#launchpad> anyway, good luck
<fyrestrtr:#launchpad> I tried trac; with some hacks I think it would do what we need.
<pvandewyngaerde:#launchpad> can i login with openID ?
<Fujitsu:#launchpad> pvandewyngaerde: No.
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubulette:#launchpad> hi
<Ubulette:#launchpad> question about login name policy.. anyone ?
<salgado:#launchpad> Ubulette, sure, just fire away
<Ubulette:#launchpad> I'd like to shorten my lp login so it's easier, especially in bzr, but apparently, the name i want is already taken, yet never used in 2 years
<Ubulette:#launchpad> anything i can do ?
<Ubulette:#launchpad> I'm https://launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad, I wanted https://launchpad.net/~fta
<salgado:#launchpad> Ubulette, yep, file a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion explaining you'd like to use that 'fta' name and we'll free it so you can use
<Ubulette:#launchpad> thx. done, question #11500
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132453 in malone "Add aliases for external bug trackers" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132453
<Amaranth:#launchpad> got an weird problem with my PPA
<Amaranth:#launchpad> <mrmonday> whenever I turn my PC on, I get the new software updates box pop up, and it always has the same package in (compiz-core) and it it trying to upgrade to the same version (1:0.5.2-0ubuntu2~ppa1 to 1:0.5.2-0ubuntu2~ppa1). If I click install, it downloads and installs the update, then reloads the updates, leaving the same update there
<cprov:#launchpad> Amaranth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/128744
<ubotu:#launchpad> Launchpad bug 128744 in soyuz "spurious titlecase in PPA indices" [High,Fix committed]   - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> cprov!
<cprov:#launchpad> Hobbsee: hi there
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> cprov: i want to pick your brains about PPA's, and possibilities with them, at some point, if that's OK with you
<Kmos:#launchpad> sabdfl: nice host :)
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> hopefully sabdfl doesnt suffer the same fate as dumbledore, though
<Kmos:#launchpad> hehe
<siretart:#launchpad> Hobbsee: with elmo being snape? ;)
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> siretart: unsure.  maybe :)
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> siretart: i was more thinking mdz...
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> but elmo might be a good candidate, yes
<sabdfl:#launchpad> hmm... named before he arranged to fall off a tower, iirc
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> huh?
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> named?
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> siretart: presumably you'll go asking about getting REVU and such back up?
<siretart:#launchpad> Hobbsee: I'm in contact with Ng about that
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> siretart: oh cool
<cprov:#launchpad> Amaranth: (and other ppa users/maintainers) please, check your PPAs, the index problem should be gone.
<Amaranth:#launchpad> cprov: do i need to rebuild the package?
<cprov:#launchpad> now update-manager will be happy again (hint: "Priority: optional", not "Priority: Optional") 
<cprov:#launchpad> Amaranth: nop, I've regenerated all indexes for you ;)
<Amaranth:#launchpad> cool
<Teferi0:#launchpad> Hello, is there a way to have my account permanently deleted?
<Kmos:#launchpad> Teferi0: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Kmos:#launchpad> Ask there to remove your account..
<salgado:#launchpad> Teferi0, yep, file a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion asking for its deletion
<Kmos:#launchpad> :)
<Teferi0:#launchpad> I already asked, but all they did was reset my password
<Teferi0:#launchpad> I would like the https://answers.launchpad.net/~joel-bout page to disapear from the server, or at least have my name removed
<Teferi0:#launchpad> (please ignore the "name removed" part since it is in the url already :P)
<salgado:#launchpad> Teferi0, can you login with that account?
<salgado:#launchpad> Teferi0, if you can, then go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~joel-bout/+edit and follow the "Deactivate your account" link
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> does launchpad have a limit on how many bugs you can email at once?  ie, ####@bugs.launchpad.net?
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> only some of them have gone thru
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> oh, my bad.
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> wrong number.  wont help
<Teferi0:#launchpad> @salgado Thank you for the tipp, but i still get "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We?ve recorded what happened, and we?ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience."
<Teferi0:#launchpad> If this is work in progress I will just try again in 1-2 weeks..
<salgado:#launchpad> Teferi0, can you paste the OOPS id here so that I can see what went wrong?  (otherwise we have to wait until tomorrow's OOPS report)
<salgado:#launchpad> Teferi0, yeah, this is a beta-like feature. (that's why you have to use demo.launchpad.net)
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> can i just say - having this email interface is serioulsy *neat*
<Teferi0:#launchpad> OOPS-591EZ7
<Teferi0:#launchpad> And thank you very much for taking my concerns seriously
<Amaranth:#launchpad> Hobbsee: i've been meaning to play with it, can you close and/or dupe bugs through the email interface
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> Amaranth: yep!
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> Amaranth: i've been mass-acking sync requests with it
<Amaranth:#launchpad> ooh
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> Amaranth: it's got a fairly good web link on how to do it all
<Hobbsee:#launchpad> Amaranth: although edit@l.b.n doesnt seem to work
<selinuxium_:#launchpad> hi all, I am an administrator at ubuntu-ie. I want to give another user Aadmin rights, how do I do this?
<salgado:#launchpad> selinuxium, only the team owner can give admin rights
<selinuxium:#launchpad> salgado: ok. cool, how can you tell who the owner is? This is turning into a bit of a saga....
<salgado:#launchpad> selinuxium, the team's home page says who the owner is
<selinuxium:#launchpad> I was given admin rights by dueyfinster, I believe...  I never asked for admin rights. I only offered to help with the logo design.
<selinuxium:#launchpad> I am an active member of ubuntu-uk
<salgado:#launchpad> selinuxium, there doesn't seem to be a team names ubuntu-ie
<selinuxium:#launchpad> salgado: ok ubunt user, the owner is now  deactivated following the owner leaving the group
<selinuxium:#launchpad> salgado: sorry for some unknow reason it is ubie
<salgado:#launchpad> ah, I see. he asked for his account to be deleted
<salgado:#launchpad> selinuxium, I suggest you file a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion mentioning the current owner is not using Launchpad anymore and who you think the owner should be.  someone with the necessary rights will then reassign the team
<selinuxium:#launchpad> salgado: Thank you for you efforts :)
<dee:#launchpad> hello mrevell_
<mrevell:#launchpad> dee: Hi
<dee:#launchpad> mrevell: hi und wb. :)
<mrevell:#launchpad> dee: thanks :)
<dee:#launchpad> I'm Dominik and had the question concerning the launchpad bug icon
<mrevell:#launchpad> dee: Yes, hello. I hope to have an answer for you tomorrow.
<dee:#launchpad> I've just seen that "talk to me about Launchpad" ... and here I am. :)
<dee:#launchpad> okay, would be great. :)
<mrevell:#launchpad> dee: :) 
<dee:#launchpad> then bye... and maybe I read you tomorrow. :)
<yigal:#launchpad> what is the easiest way of deleting my identity from launchpad?
<yigal:#launchpad> i am no longer an ubuntu user or have any interest giving time to this project
<yigal:#launchpad> i would like to not have an identity on it anymore
<salgado:#launchpad> yigal, https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit and then follow the "Deactivate your account" link on the bottom of the page
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: thank you very much
<salgado:#launchpad> (this is not being advertised yet because it's still being tested)
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: fair
<yigal:#launchpad> excuse me s/fair/fare
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: ya it isn't working :)
<salgado:#launchpad> yigal, did you get an OOPS id or anything?
<yigal:#launchpad> Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. 
<yigal:#launchpad> ...
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: is there a more manual way of doing this?
<salgado:#launchpad> there should be an OOPS-NNN like string in red there. if you can paste it here I'll fix it ASAP
<yigal:#launchpad> OOPS-591EZ11
<salgado:#launchpad> yigal, the other option is to file a question on https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion asking for your account to be closed
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: it appears that is the route i will take then
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: i don't really need to be off launchpad.  i can just change my name to something obscure, stop emails coming to my mailbox and that is enough for the time being - thank you
<salgado:#launchpad> fair enough. no problem
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: i guess the next question i have is, "is there a way to stop email being sent to my mailbox?" i am a member of motu science and can block the email but would prefer that it not be sent in the 1st place
<salgado:#launchpad> yigal, right now, the only way to achieve that is by deactivating your account or asking for it to be closed
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: funny, fair i just have to figure out how to give gmail that rule, locally i am using procmail to it, but i would prefer not to have to download the messages to begin with
<yigal:#launchpad> damn s/fair/fare
<yigal:#launchpad> salgado: thank you for telling me the current situation of membership at launchpad
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #132535 in malone ""Sorry, you can't do this right now" when uploading large files (over 100 KB) by dial-up connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132535
<lifeless:#launchpad> thumper: sorry, new reviews for you
<mpt:#launchpad> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<lifeless:#launchpad> Rinchen: penitentially -> potentially ?
<Rinchen:#launchpad> lol
<lifeless:#launchpad> cause I don't think QA is a crime
<kiko:#launchpad> hello hello mpt
<Rinchen:#launchpad> lifeless, it reads correct on my screen but I'll have one more pass. I've updated the text a bit 
<Rinchen:#launchpad> ah
<Rinchen:#launchpad> got it
<Rinchen:#launchpad> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless:#launchpad> Rinchen: np :)
<ubotu:#launchpad> New bug: #122260 in launchpad "Test system says "Too mant positional arguments"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122260
<thumper:#launchpad> lifeless: ack
<lifeless:#launchpad> cprov: ping
<lifeless:#launchpad> you just added a new review to pending reviews in the rejected section, surely thats wrong!?
<cprov:#launchpad> lifeless: fixed.
<cprov:#launchpad> lifeless: sorry, this wiki is making me nervous ;)
<kiko:#launchpad> fucking wikis
<lifeless:#launchpad> cprov: thats ok. Why have you allocated it to spiv though?
<lifeless:#launchpad> or am I miss-reading the diff, I think I am. Before E.. possibly kiko ? :)
<cprov:#launchpad> lifeless: should be kiko, did it get it wrong again ?
<lifeless:#launchpad> no, probably is right ;)
<cprov:#launchpad> lifeless: sorted a quick review with kiko :)
#launchpad 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* tonyyarusso makes some mild noise about bug 66105 - could somebody please take a look at this?  I'm sure it would be minor to fix.
<tonyyarusso> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/66105
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<tonyyarusso> laggy bot
<rob> hello, just wondering what language Launchpad is predominately written in. I assume python, is that correct?
<Hobbsee> & zope, i think
<jtv> Correct.
<rob> thanks :)
<jtv> Apart from the spelling of "predominantly."  :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #132648 in launchpad-bazaar "imports for deactivated projects should not appear on import list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132648
* takdir got an error like this when i push a packet
<takdir> bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/13/d2/.bzr/repository/lock/cq1h9i680q.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/13/d2/.bzr/repository/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/13/d2/.bzr/repository/lock/held already exists
<mwhudson> ouch
<lifeless> takdir: bzr break-lock <url you are pushing to> if, and only if you know no-one else is currently pushing there
<takdir> thanks lifeless
<takdir> it's work
<Belutz> hi all
<Belutz> what may cause this --> bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('file:///home/belutz/blankon/gnome-desktop/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade
<spiv> Belutz: That branch is in a format that does not support tags, but you are trying to do an operation that needs tag support.
<mwhudson> what are you trying to do/?
<spiv> Belutz: what command did you run?
<Belutz> spiv, i did bzr tag gnome-desktop-2.19.90-0blankon1
<spiv> Right, that's an operation that would need a format that supports tags :)
<spiv> You can use "bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags" to upgrade the branch to a format that supports tags.
<Belutz> spiv, only that?
<spiv> The drawback is that it's a relatively new format.
<spiv> So people will need bzr 0.15 or newer to use that branch.
<spiv> IIRC, the plan is that that will be the default format in bzr 0.91, which will be released in a month or so.
<Belutz> ah i see
<Belutz> ok then :)
<mtaylor> spiv: dare I ask... the jump from bzr 0.17 to 0.91 in a month? 
<statik> mtaylor!
<statik> it's 0.19
<spiv> mtaylor: 0.18 was released about a month ago, 0.90 will be the next release (0.90rc1 is already out), then the next after that will be 0.91.
<statik> no it's not, I'm behind the times
<mtaylor> statik: you should keep up!
<mtaylor> so I'm guessing that's to prep-for-1.0...
<spiv> The jump to 0.90 instead of 0.19 is to reassure people that we're almost at 1.0 :)
<statik> mtaylor: I should, I should. 
<mtaylor> statik: maybe it would help if you got a job at canonical...
<statik> mtaylor: I'm not talking to you for the next 5 minutes
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> statik: actually... I just asked a question on #bzr that you might have a good opinion on
<statik> what's that?
<mtaylor> statik: so, if I'm going to have multiple branches of something like, one for edgy and one for feisty
<jtv> statik: don't fall for it.  It's not been 5 minutes yet.
<mtaylor> statik: and I want to manage it so that I can pull changes from edgy to feisty, right, so feisty is a child of edgy
<mtaylor> statik: this all works just fine and like I would want it too
<mtaylor> statik: but is there a sensible way to manage the debian/changelog in such a setup? 
<mtaylor> or am I just stuck dealing with it by hand? 
<statik> mtaylor: I've been struggling to figure out how to handle that myself
<mtaylor> statik: well at least I'm not the only one
<mtaylor> statik: right now I'm looking at no separate branches, just one and I change the target distro by hand before building, which seems wrong
<mtaylor> and which won't work if I actually need substantive changes in the later distro
<statik> mtaylor: that's what I'm doing now, but I'm a newbie to packaging. I've been wondering about generating the changelog somehow.
<mtaylor> statik: yes. that would be nice
<mtaylor> statik: have you found debcommit yet? 
<statik> mtaylor: I don't really understand what overrides are yet either, but there might be some way to ignore/override the distro when you upload
<mtaylor> ahh... that's an idea...
<statik> mtaylor: no, haven't seen debcommit
<mtaylor> it generates a vc changelog for you based on your debian changelog
<mtaylor> so you just do dch
<mtaylor> and then debcommit and  you don't have to type twice 
<mtaylor> :)
<statik> mtaylor: there was a recent thread related to this on launchpad-users, somebody posted an interesting dput configuration
<statik> oh, saving typing is good
<mtaylor> statik: cool. I'll see if I can find the thread
<mtaylor> statik: I think it's an issue that needs more and more attention now that ubuntu has so many "live" releases out at once
<mtaylor> because I can honestly expect to find people running anything from dapper to gutsy
<bac> OgMaciel: good morning
<udienzMahyuddin> hi al...
<statik> mtaylor: right, people can reasonably be running the last LTS, the current release, or the current dev version
<OgMaciel> morning bac! ;)
<bac> OgMaciel: have you seen #ubuntu-northcarolina ?
<OgMaciel> bac:  that I have not... but I've reached my 20-channels limit too  ;)
<OgMaciel> bac: been waiting for a friend who knows someone who could lift this
<bac> OgMaciel: well perhaps you can squeeze the loco in some time
<OgMaciel> bac: will do
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: ask nalioth
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: thanks for the tip ;)
<bac> kiko, statik, barry : meeting?
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: no problem.  
<barry> bac: yes
<statik> here
<barry> me
<kiko> me
<barry> who's running the meeting?  BjornT?
<kiko> barry, you.
<bac> BjornT is gone
<kiko> (it's always who asks)
<bac> me
* bac didn't ask
<barry> kiko: hah!  zee power it eez all mine!
<barry> statik, kiko, bac: okay thanks for coming.  see you next week
<barry> oh wait
<Hobbsee> statik: for changelogs, use dch -D RELEASENAME, iirc
<statik> Hobbsee: thanks! that sounds promising
<barry> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Next meeting  * Queue status. 
<barry> heh
<kiko> that was the roll call!
<Hobbsee> statik: i believe you can also upload to ubuntu/targetrelease, in dput.cf (i think thatwas covered in a LP thread).
<barry> do we expect anybody else?
<Hobbsee> apologies for disrupting the meeting, as i didnt read and action the backscroll quick enough!
<barry> no?  okay, moving on
<kiko> barry, not salgado or jtv I suspect
<bac> barry: i think most of the world seems to be off celebrating one thing or another today
* barry puts his morning pint down for a minute
<bac> has jtv been recruited?
<jtv> oh, hi
<barry> bac: not officially afaik, though we should talk about that in a moment
<barry> okay, next meeting.  same time and place?
<kiko> fine by me, I'm not on vacation then.
<statik> +1
<barry> done.
<barry> * Queue status
<bac> i just counted:  22 red, 8 not red
<statik> I have 2 in my queue now which will go out today, I can take one more for tomorrow but will be on vacation on friday 
<barry> looks like 6 over the limit in the needs-review section
<kiko> I have like a million
<kiko> but I am reviewing them right now
<kiko> so I will be finished in 4h
<barry> oops, not over the limit. in conflict
<kiko> SOMEBODY gave me two huge patches
<barry> kiko: yeah, let's talk about that in a minute
<kiko> okay.
<barry> does anybody think they /won't/ be able to get to all their reviews in the next day or two?
<kiko> I'll be able.
<bac> i will
<kiko> barry, but really, they should be done by today.
<kiko> tomorrow and friday are already too late
<statik> i'll be able to
<bac> kiko: do you mean reviewed and approved today or just through the initial review?
<kiko> bac, the latter, though we're trying hard for the former
<barry> kiko: well, then i wonder if it's even worth me completing carlos's branch.  it's huge.  i've spent 4.5 hours on it already and i'm about 20% done.  and he's not available today so he won't even respond on it until tomorrow.  i think that makes it impossible to get into 1.1.8 and i should concentrate on things that /do/ have a possibility of making it in
* jtv hangs head
<kiko> barry, I agree. if it had been done yesterday we'd have been in better shape.
<Kmos> how about to enable for launchpad beta testers ?
<Kmos> we can start checking for bugs :)
<kiko> jtv, I am really crazy mad about this massive branch. carlos knows better.
<jtv> At least he split up the next big one...
<barry> kiko: okay, let's move on to the items then.  huge branches
<kiko> barry, what I meant was that if you had managed to finish reviewing yesterday it'd have been a bit better.
<barry> kiko: yeah, but i couldn't spend 20 hours on it yesterday
<kiko> jtv, no excuses for carlos, he's been with us long enough to know he's not meant to do that. be sure it /never/ happens again as I'm at the limit of my patience on this sort of thing
<jtv> aye-aye, sir
<kiko> it's just plain lack of discipline and IT DRIVES ME CRAZY
<barry> kiko: agreed
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> so huge branches
<kiko> we should have a bonfire at allhands and burn people who post branches above 1000 lines.
<kiko> any other ideas?
<barry> kiko, jtv: i'm going to punt this back to carlos then.  i'll send him my review so far and let's get him to split this branch up and resubmit for 1.1.9
<kiko> maybe a symbolic burning? 
<kiko> barry, I think splitting the branch up is going to make the problem worse
<barry> kiko: :(
<kiko> barry, so I think that a) it should miss 1.1.8 and b) you should finish reviewing it by early next week so he lands it early
<kiko> barry, sorry, but mitigation at this point is going to be better
* statik definitely wants some kinds of fires again at allhands
<barry> kiko: sounds good.
<kiko> sending carlos back to the drawing board is going to delay things even further. I'm sorry you have to run the pain of doing it but as we said it's the last time
<barry> yep, np
<jtv> Food for tomorrow's Translations meeting.
<kiko> more seriously, we should have a hard limit of 1000 lines per patch
<barry> it will take a few back-and-forths to get it into shape, so i have no problem seeing it through, but i will give higher priority to things that can actually make it into 1.1.8
<kiko> if it goes over that, you need to a) talk to a reviewer ahead of time and make sure there is time reserved for you
<kiko> or b) go back to the drawing board
<kiko> and c) not plan on landing it on week 3
<kiko> barry, agreed
<statik> kiko: if by hard limit you mean not enforced automatically, then I'm on board with that. I wouldn't want PQM rejecting patches based on line counts because of things like sampledata that shouldn't really count against a branch
<barry> kiko: in principle i agree (obviously).  but is 1k lines enough?  (he says with a 1500 line patch in the queue)
<barry> statik: yes, i agree.  also removed lines shouldn't count against
<kiko> barry, I think that any limit is arbitrary, but that there's a conway's law for patch sizes
<bac> 1000 is a good target.  can the counter be changed to not count deletions?
<kiko> statik, I say hard limit in that reviewers will reject as soon as they see the mess that they are being invited into.
<kiko> not any sort of automatic process
<barry> i'd agree on 1k lines if we don't count removals and stuff like sampledata.  that's difficult to capture automatically tho
<kiko> bac, it's a rule-of-thumb thing, so I would prefer it be a simple measure
<statik> I'm definitely on board then
<kiko> so it needs to be the number that is displayed here:
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<jtv> grep -c ^+?
<kiko> that way the reviewer can scan the list and say WTF
<kiko> and you can convince jamesh to change the way counts are done there to get what you want
<kiko> but it needs to be a number that you can decide upon at a glance
<barry> kiko: yes.  and if a reviewer rejects a 1k+ line diff automatically, the author can say "but 800 of them are deletions!".  i.e. there's some back and forth negotiations and it doesn't need to be automatic
<kiko> barry, sure, that's fine.
<barry> +1 from me then
<kiko> deletions are tricky though
<kiko> because you need to actually read them to make sure he's not doing something crazy like deleting tests
<kiko> so it's not as cheap as you're led to believe
<barry> kiko: yes, definitely agreed
<bac> i notice jtv's patch under the wire at 998.  good job.
<jtv> phew
<barry> it's like the price is right for diffs
<jtv> kiko: didn't you ask me to merge that 998-line diff with a related branch?
* jtv ducks
<barry> i'm fine with getting some push back from authors if they think the 1k+ charge isn't fair
<kiko> jtv, well, the problem there is that the changes were all related and I wanted to get a general overview there. but maybe I was wrong in asking that, in hindsight
<barry> kiko: can you send a message to the launchpad list describing the new policy?
<kiko> barry, how about you do that? :)
* barry thought kiko might say that :)
<barry> kiko: will do
<kiko> thanks
<barry> okay, anything else to get off y'all's chests about huge branches?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> moving on.  jtv: notes to reviewers.  you're up
<jtv> Says it all, really.  Sometimes I need to get a message across to reviewers that does not belong in the code.
<jtv> Examples:
<jtv> A message saying "I'll file a bug for thix XXX when you approve the branch (doesn't make sense before then)"
<kiko> jtv, it's okay to leave an XXX in the code with no bug number and expect the reviewer to sign off on it.
<jtv> Or "This code flatly denied the comment above it, but the change repairs that.  No comment needed, but the diff may look weird."
<barry> kiko: or give a TBD for the bug id in the XXX
<kiko> barry, right.
<kiko> jtv, I don't see an easy way of doing that beyond having per-branch comments which would not scale well to the wikipage approach we currently have.
<bac> i don't understand why the bug can't be filed?
<jtv> Do we have a convention for TBDs?
<kiko> not really
<jtv> bac: in my example, it didn't make sense to file a bug for something that was still in an unreviewed branch.
<kiko> but anything that the reviewer wouldn't be confused with would be fine
<barry> bac: i think jtv is saying that during the review process, the XXX bug might go away so it makes no sense to file it before the branch is approved
<kiko> bac, what if the bug is actually not warranted? what if the XXX is a hunch? I think this is what jtv is driving towards
<jtv> Could be, just no telling at that stage.
<bac> ok
<barry> jtv: i've always used XXX itself as a hint to the reviewer
<jtv> What I had in mind was not advanced: just writing something similar to XXX in the code
<barry> jtv: though i'd be okay with XXX REVIEWER: hey lookie here
<kiko> do that
<kiko> that'd be fine.
<jtv> SteveA pointed out to me today that XXX might not be appropriate here
<bac> jtv: and it is meant to disappear before submitting?
<jtv> Exactly
<kiko> look
<kiko> I use XXXs for this
<barry> jtv: it's a temporary XXX but we're so trained to spot those things that it's more of a marker that something needs attention, either during review or some time down the road
<barry> kiko: yes, exactly
<jtv> I also suggested the "XXX: REVIEWER" thing, but...
<kiko> XXX: I am not sure about this. the problem is that getBranchesByName() can return a tuple in this specific situation and I am unsure of whether it's best to fix the callsite or the API.
<kiko> etc
<kiko> and the reviewer can look at that
<kiko> XXX: REVIEWER would be fine
<barry> kiko: agreed
<jtv> Add to XXXPolicy?
<bac> i'd think some of those questions might be better addressed in a call
<kiko> sure
<barry> yep
<barry> jtv: yes, please do so.  feel free to communicate that to the launchpad list too
<jtv> ok
<barry> thanks
<barry> anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> okay, last item, which isn't on the agenda...
<barry> graduations and new reviewers
<barry> so we have at least two graduations pending that i know of.  kiko give me the okay and i will send out an official graduation notice
<statik> ooh, official notices
<barry> i think it's important to do that
<barry> are there any other mentored reviewers that are ready for graduation?
<bac> i don't think there are any other mentored reviewers period
<statik> I think bac and I were the only two left, and once we graduated we were going to set up a new batch
<barry> bac: maybe not ;)
* barry takes kiko's silence as assent
<barry> as for new recruits, i will send an email to launchpad-reviews asking for nominations.  then next week we can go over them and decide who to invite.  any objections?
<statik> sounds good to me
<bac> i'm all for more reviewers.  it's a good time in the cycle, too
<barry> bac: agreed!
<barry> okie dokie.  unless kiko wakes up and disagrees, i'll do both these later today.
<barry> :)
<barry> 5 minutes left.  is there anything else not on the agenda?
<statik> I've got nothing
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<Hobbsee> there's a user launchpad meeting in over an hour
<barry> cool.  meeting ends.  thanks everyone.  review, review, review!
<bac> thanks barry!
* barry relished the power however fleeting
<statik> thanks for chairing barry
<bac> statik: i'm working on an mpt review.  since i'll be gone tomorrow can you finalize it tomorrow?
<kiko> gar sorry
<statik> bac: ok
<bac> i don't want to leave him hanging, especially given the time diff
<kiko> my dad is leaving for australia and I had to go say bye
<bac> statik: thanks
<kiko> barry, bac, statik: I am happy with the resolutions above. they make sense.
<barry> kiko: cool, thanks
<kiko> I want to have more reviewers, but I also want to do formal reviewer training at allhands
<statik> kiko: thanks! oh, that sounds interesting. what kind of training?
<kiko> barry, before allhands, let's collect some 5 largish branches and comment on them but not email them out.
<barry> kiko: great idea: a reviewer sprint.  would help even experienced reviewers level set
<kiko> then we do these reviews live
<kiko> and summarize things that we pointed out that might have been ignored
<barry> kiko: would everybody review the same 5 branches then?
<kiko> a reviewer sprint is kinda weird :)
<kiko> barry, we'd do maybe 2 live as a group and then 3 in individual task forces
<barry> kiko: +1.  i like it
<kiko> like do the 2 live, point out issues that we found and the general concept behind them (for instance, checking test coverage, or questioning code placement)
<kiko> and then do the 3 in a few 2-person groups
<kiko> combining experienced with non-experienced reviewers
<kiko> and at the end have the groups present their review findings
<kiko> the branches need to be picked sort of carefully
<kiko> so maybe pick them out while you are doing the review
<kiko> and contact the branch author and say "hey can I hold on to this branch for the reviewer training?"
<barry> kiko: only thing is not sending them out will have an impact on landing schedules.  where does allhands fit into the cycles?
<barry> kiko: yep, so critical branches wouldn't be candidates
<kiko> we /could/ send them out, but it'd more fun if we don't
<kiko> or send them out privately to the author so they don't go crazy
<barry> kiko: sounds good to me
<kiko> barry, I think allhands fits in between cycles
<kiko> so it shouldn't be too bad.
<kiko> barry, can you help coordinate this? i want to have the idea but if you give me the execution I will drop it horrifically
<barry> kiko: if you help remind me as we get closer, sure :)
<kiko> barry, I'm reminding you already!
<kiko-afk> okay, lunchtime
<barry> ;)
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: pong
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: hey, where can I grab a hold of nalioth?
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: #ubuntu-ops, or a query
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: unsure if he's around at this time of day, though
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: tried a whois but didn't tell me anything usefull
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: you're basically looking for a freenode staffer who can give them out.  nalioth's the easiest
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: gotcha
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: i'm no tsure they're a good thing, though :P
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: one should just learn to have less channels open
<OgMaciel> hehe
* Hobbsee counts her channels
<OgMaciel> :P
* Hobbsee used to have 20 on freenode, and 3 from a couple of other servers.
* Hobbsee now has 19
<Hobbsee> + the 3
<Hobbsee> + queries
* OgMaciel has channels open in 4 different servers
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: of course, you can get around it by just connecting to freenode twice
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: i know people who do this :)
<OgMaciel> Hobbsee: really???  ;)
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: :P yep
* mman poor at counting times
<mman> is the launchpad users meeting running now?
<Hobbsee> mman: another hour
<Hobbsee> mman: timeanddate.com
* Hobbsee hugs kclock in her kicker
<mman> thx
* OgMaciel takes a quick BIOS break ;)
<mrevell> Welcome to the Launchpad Users Meeting for 15th August 2007. Thank you for attending!
<mrevell> The next half hour or so is an opportunity for Launchpad users to put their questions and suggestions to the Launchpad team.
<mrevell> Of course, you can also use this channel and the launchpad-users mailing list at other times to talk to the Launchpad team.
<mrevell> Let's start off with the agenda:
<mrevell> * Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell> * Invitation to beta team
<mrevell> * User question/issue of the week
<mrevell> *User questions for the team
<mrevell> * Next meeting
<mrevell> According to the agenda, gmb, bac and jtv are members of the Launchpad team who are here specifically for the meeting but I can see that others are here too.
<mrevell> I'd like to start by inviting you to join the Launchpad beta team. It's a great way to find out what's coming up in Launchpad and to help shape the future of Launchpad features.
<mrevell> You can sign up at:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> We ask two things of all beta team members:
<mrevell> 1. That you use your real name in the profile.
<mrevell> 2. That you promise not to discuss publicly the features you test, as they may be significantly different when they are released.
<mrevell> If you're interested, sign up and mail feedback@launchpad.net to say you're happy with those conditions. Also, join us on the launchpad-users list at:
<mrevell> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<popey> when do beta memberships expire?
<mrevell> popey: There isn't a set time for expiry.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can i ask why they're requiring real names?
<mrevell> popey: In the future, we may review the beta team and decide we need something different, but right now it's indefinite
* Hobbsee seems to have forgotten the reason
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sure.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: There are two reasons:
<mrevell> 1. A simple practical matter: we email members of the beta team when there's something new to test. Our script says, "Hi <first name" and so works better if the person uses a first-name last-name as their display name.
<mrevell> 2. We're asking people not to discuss features publicly and so we're entering a trust relationship. We prefer to enter such a relationship with someone using their real name, than a pseudonym.
<mrevell> Any other questions re beta team?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right
<mman> how do I see what features are being worked on in order to decide whether I want to become a beta tester?
<jtv> You can look at the Launchpad pages on Launchpad.
<jtv> You'll find milestones there, with bugs and specs assigned to each.
<Hobbsee> but the specs are not viewable to the public
<mrevell> thanks jtv.
<mrevell> mman: However, I'll look into the possibility of putting a list on the help wiki.
<mrevell> mman: Right now, one of the main features we're testing is Private Package Archives.
<mman> mrevell: ok
<mman> mrevell, jtv: thx
<mrevell> Okay, unless anyone has further questions, or feels that their existing question hasn't been answered, I'll move on.
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> Ok
<mrevell> Top user issue.
<mman> milestone/series management for another distro
<mrevell> Each week, I present to the Launchpad team an issue that has been bugging one or more Launchpad users recently.
* mman says sorry: didn't want to interrupt
<mrevell> mman: Thanks, let's come to that in the next part of the meeting.
<mrevell> mman: :) NP
<mrevell> Last week, I told the Launchpad team that Hobbsee and others had noticed an increase in timeouts. This sort of information is really important to the team and ensures that we can offer you a better service.
<mrevell> So, if you have an issue - anything that has concerned or annoyed you about Launchpad - you can tell me now or
<mrevell> email feedback@launchpad.net.
<mrevell> Our developer meetings are here at 14.00 UTC each Thursday.
<mrevell> So, try to let me know before then.
<nathansamson> mrevell: launchpad doesn't offer webpage hosting (with or without php or somethin) is this planned?
<mrevell> nathansamson: Thanks for the question. I'd like to deal with that in the next part of the meeting, dedicated to user questions.
<nathansamson> k
<mrevell> Does anyone have an issue with Launchpad as it is now, that they'd like to raise?
<nathansamson> I thought mine was an issue
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Hobbsee] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 15 Aug 2007, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 23 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<nathansamson> (for me it is ;))
<mrevell> nathansamson: Okay, no problem :) I'll be happy to raise it with the Launchpad team as a feature request.
<mrevell> nathansamson: Is this something that prevents you from using Launchpad to host a project?
<nathansamson> no, I found hosting now for my project (pystrago) but I found it strange it doesn't offer it
<Hobbsee> user affecting issue:  speed bzr up, make sure it actually works with the rest of the distro.
<Hobbsee> there is no way a bunch of text files should be 14.5mb
<Hobbsee> :)
<mrevell> nathansamson: Thanks. I'll pass it onto the team and see what plans we have. I'll post a reply, when I have some info, on the launchpad-users list.
<nathansamson> k
<Hobbsee> although i guess that's technically bzr rather than launchpad
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Bazaar has made great speed improvements over the past months and the guys are working hard to ensure that it continues to see speed improvements. Not sure what you mean about working the distro. As you say, it's more a bzr question.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: stuff like bzr-builddeb actually working.  making using bzr being more of a help than a hindrance.  etc
<Hobbsee> (usually dies with unrepresentable changes to source, for a package with an orig.tar.gz)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Thanks for the clarification. I'll leave that here, if you don't mind, as it's a Bazaar question.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no problem
<mrevell> Let's move onto user questions. I'll take those on the agenda first, then open up to questions from anyone else.
<mrevell> First up:
<Hobbsee> mrevell: to be honest, i'm finding it a little hard to figure out what you're wanting here.  and i suspect that's why we're getting so little response
* Hobbsee shuts up
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Ah, I'm sorry that I haven't been clear.
<mman> series/milestone management for other distros....
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Let me try to do a better job of explaining.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: for next time.  feel free to go ahead with the meeting :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'll have a go now :)
<Hobbsee> whichever :)
<mrevell> As a Launchpad user, you may come across a bug or even a feature that makes it harder for you to work with Launchpad.
<mrevell> Even if you've reported the problem as a bug, it can be helpful for the Launchpad team to know what in particular is causing pain to people who use Launchpad.
<mrevell> One good example is the text size used on Launchpad. This was filed as a bug but also people raised it as an issue with me and I was able to raise it directly with the Launchpad developers in the weekly development meeting.
<mrevell> By highlighting the issue in this way, discussion happened in the dev meeting and the team were able to see that it was something that affected users more than some other bugs that had been reported.
<Hobbsee> so it's effectively a "i want to raise $mypetbug, which i also think is important for multiple people"
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Essentially, yes. With any evidence to back up that it affects multiple people as a bonus.
<Hobbsee> cool
<mrevell> As time's moving on, please email me if you want to highlight such a problem. feedback@launchpad.net.
<mrevell> Okay, the first question I'll take is on the wiki:
<mrevell> So long to do a little fix - Make suggestions from should use prefered user settings
<jtv> That's one of mine.
<mrevell> I think this comes from Marco Rodrigues. Thanks jtv
<jtv> That is, it's an item I'm working on.
<jtv> It's a good question.  That particular bug was filed before I even joined the company.
<jtv> So why _does_ it take so long?  I see several reasons:
<Hobbsee> Kmos: ^
<jtv> The first is that it's a small team (was 2 people, now 3) and there are many things to do.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jtv> And that means that doing one thing first means that another thing waits, even if we think it's important or we'd love to get it done today.
<jtv> As for this particular bug, actually making a drop-down menu do what makes sense is the easy part.
<Kmos> jtv: it was a filter now in translation for languages we want to see translations, it will be easily applied to the combo box
<Kmos> i think :)
<Kmos> but it can waits.. isn't urgent
<Kmos> just want to know the reasons, thanks
* Hobbsee kicks librarian
<jtv> Kmos: I was about to give you another one.  :)
<mrevell> please go ahead jtv :)
<jtv> The hard parts of this particular bug are: fitting the change into the existing framework;
<jtv> doing it in the proper way so we can keep maintaining it in the future;
<jtv> making sure it's all well-tested;
<Kmos> :)
<jtv> and perhaps most of all, going through all the existing tests that the change will break, and making sure there's no unwanted breakage among them.  :-)
* Hobbsee kicks librarian harder, until it actually starts to work.
<Kmos> jtv: ok, i'm clarified now
<jtv> It's no Herculean effort, it all just adds up!
<Kmos> it should wait :)
<jtv> Kmos: I'm already on it. :)
<Kmos> nice
<mrevell> Thank you for your answer jtv and for the question Kmos!
<jtv> np
<mrevell> Okay, next up another wiki one:
<Kmos> np
<mrevell> When remove an attachment, remove also the comment entry - this yours too Kmos?
<Kmos> mrevell: yes
<mrevell> gmb: I think this is one you were going to speak about it.
<gmb> Indeed.
<Kmos> graham as assigned it today
<gmb> This doesn't look to be a huge issue to fix, work wise. It's more that with a lot of big changes going on recently in the bug tracker it just hasn't been picked up by anyone.
<gmb> Kmos: Yes.
<Kmos> so it's nice for me, to see someone is working on it
<gmb> Luckily I have time to spare in the next cycle :)
<gmb> So I've targeted it for the release after this one.
<Kmos> gmb: thanks
<gmb> Kmos: No problem.
<Kmos> mrevell: you can continue.
<mrevell> Kmos: Thanks :) And thank you gmb
<mrevell> Is there any plan for tightening the relationship between launchpad translations and upstream? (mikel)
<mrevell> mikel I'll see if I can get an answer to your question for the launchpad-users list.
<mrevell> The next question from the wiki is:
<mrevell> Launchpad is similar to some of the distributed enterprise systems I've worked on over the years. Just wondering if the design is publicly documented anywhere? (jamesstansell)
<Rinchen> Greetings
<mrevell> jamesstansell: Thanks for your question. As far as I know, the overall design of Launchpad is not publicly documented in one place. However, we use the Launchpad blueprint tracker to plan our work and so you can get an idea from the blueprints.
<mrevell> Rinchen: Thanks for joining us. jamesstansell asks if Launchpad's design is publicly documented.
<Rinchen> The design documentation has not been completely release at this point. This is due to several factors.
<Rinchen> The basic design can be inferred from the launchpad-suite project
<Rinchen> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<Rinchen> If you were to inspect the front page project listing, that will give you an idea of the components / projects that make up Launchpad
<Rinchen> mrevell, this might be a good item to take away 
<Rinchen> mrevell, we should think about how better to represent this to the community
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #132759 in launchpad "Ability to sort bugs by summary, package, status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132759
<tck> aloha
<tck> any launchpad admins here ?
<kiko_> tck, yes, but I hope mthaddon can help you instead. :)
<tck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-webhosting/+bug/129773
<mthaddon> tck: what do you need?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129773 in loco-webhosting "Change of team leader for Irish Ubuntu Team" [Undecided,In progress]  
<tck> its a bit of a mess, i was speaking with nick ali
<tck> and he said to ask in here
<mthaddon> kiko_, is it jono that needs to approve that?
<kiko_> mthaddon, yes.
<mthaddon> kiko_, I'll comment on the bug and assign it to jono - once that's approved, I can take care of it, tck
<tck> cool, thank you mthaddon kiko_ 
<mthaddon> np
<ubotu> New bug: #132771 in launchpad-answers "Switch question enums from dbschema to lazr" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132771
<ubotu> New bug: #132784 in launchpad "XMLRPC tests could be more helpful when errors occur" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132784
<harrisony> Damn slept in my alarm for the LP meeting :(
<mdke> can lp be used as a shared repository for bzr? I've been reading about how it's possible to keep revision history on a central server, presumably that improves speed dramatically
<Rinchen> thumper, ^^
#launchpad 2007-08-16
<thumper> mdke: not yet but soon
<thumper> mdke: right now, every branch stored in launchpad is complete by itself
<thumper> very handy for isolation, but not so good for efficiency or speed
<thumper> mdke: changes are planned
<takdir> i have a problem
<takdir> how to solve this problem
<takdir> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<mayeco> meeting today?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #132860 in Launchpad Bugs "Package details portlet missing from bug page on edge (and presumably 1.1.8)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132860
<ubotu> New bug: #132863 in Launchpad Bugs "New (1.1.8) UI to open BugTask edit form is a readability regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132863
<ubotu> New bug: #132869 in launchpad-bazaar "bzr://bazaar.launchpad.net/ times out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132869
<lifeless> mpt: 1394 4266 - same, total.
<mpt> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> np
<matkor> Hi. When adding my branch to project (https://code.launchpad.net/bzr-gtk/+addbranch) what should I put in "Branch URL" - I would like branch to be hosted on launchpad TIA
<matkor> Actually I have changes of trunk branch of bzr-gtk on my laptop - but I was asked to publish the branch somewhere with best option being launchpad
<RAOF> Then you should just be able to push it.
<RAOF> You don't need to register it beforehand.
<RAOF> matkor: "bzr push sftp://lpnick@bazaar.launchpad.net/~lpnick/project/branch-name" is what you're after.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you need to register the project, but can leave the URL blank
<RAOF> Hobbsee: True, but bzr-gtk is already registered.
<RAOF> (I'm pretty sure)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah, right.  yes
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'd not looked at which specific project it was
<RAOF> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> yes, you can just bzr push, as said above
<Hobbsee> RAOF: since when am i known to read *all* lines?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Since you became core-dev, on the release team, and generally with awesome powers.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Also, the ability to command sea-creatures.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah right.
<matkor> RAOF: So should I put "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr-gtk/trunk-matkor" as Branch URL in "Register a branch" webpage , right ?
<Spads> RAOF: Ability to telepathically communicate with corn.
<RAOF> matkor: Um, you could.  I generally just push first, ask questions later :)
<matkor> ok ;)
<Hobbsee> greetings, Spads 
<Spads> morning, Hobbsee 
<thumper> matkor: no
<thumper> matkor: currently the register a branch is solely to register a mirrored branch
<thumper> matkor: to create a hosted branch (right now) you just push it up
<Spads> When you push a branch up to your personal bazaar.lp.n space, can you push it up to just any old project directory at all, or do you need to be a member of the project?
<matkor> thumper: OK. Thank you very much ! I got it now.
<jamesh> Spads: any project
<jamesh> Spads: you didn't need permission to make your changes, so it'd be a bit silly if you needed permission to publish them :)
<Spads> jamesh: okay, the reason I ask is that i tried to help someone test out hosted branches, and he had trouble pushing.  I suspected it was a problem with his key, but worried that it might be that I had access he didn't.  Thanks.
<mdke> thumper: great, thanks for the information
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> Morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos!
<mdamt> How long a bzr branch can be viewed from the launchpad after it is pushed?
<mdamt> One of my team pushed his branch but the launchpad says "     Launchpad could not mirror this branch     1 hours ago.            The error was:       Not a branch: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/gnome-panel"
<mdamt> Tried using bzr cli also the same.
<mwhudson> argh
<mwhudson> mdamt: congratulations, you have been confused by launchpad
<mdamt> :-)
<mwhudson> where is the branch?
<mdamt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/gnome-panel
<mdamt> Yesterday we got the same error for different branch, but at night I tried again to branch it using bzr cli and it was succesfull. (But that was after about > 5 hours waiting)
<mwhudson> oh
* mwhudson hms
<mwhudson> mdamt: did your team member get disconnected while pushing or something?
<mwhudson> the data is there, but it's not been published correctly for some reason
<mwhudson> if you're in the team, you can probably access it via the sftp url
<mdamt> No, he pushed throughly without problems.
<mdamt> Yes I can see the .bzr folder.
<mdamt> But what is .bzr without bzr :-)
<mwhudson> well, you can do
<mwhudson> bzr get sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/gnome-panel
<mwhudson> this is all very unsatisfactory though
<mwhudson> we're working on making this publishing process more reliable
<mdamt> What's the difference with the "branch" command?
<mwhudson> nothing
<mdamt> I don't see the "get" in manpage.
<mwhudson> they're synonyms
<mdamt> But why bzr branch fails?
<mwhudson> it does?
<thumper> mwhudson: suggest bzr+ssh
<mdamt> Yes, bzr branch http://.... fails. Is this because the http is out-of.sync?
<thumper> mdamt: what's your lp id?
<mwhudson> mdamt: yes
<mdamt> thumper: mdamt
<mdamt> Ah ok.
<mdamt> That explains it.
<thumper> bzr branch bzr+ssh://mdamt@bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/gnome-panel
<thumper> mdamt: see if that works
<mwhudson> mdamt: the http:// mirror will get updated though it might take 6 hours for it to be tried again :(
<mdamt> thumper: It works. Thanks.
<thumper> mdamt: good
<mdamt> Ok guys thanks alot.
<mdamt> Now I should tell my build robot to use bzr+ssh instead of http.
<mdamt> Thanks again, you rock!
<Belutz> hi all
<Belutz> i get errors when i do bzr commit
<Belutz> the error is like this:
<Belutz> belutz@foss-id:~/blankon/paket-siap-bangun$ bzr commit
<Belutz> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.UnlockableTransport: Cannot lock: transport is read only: <bzrlib.transport.http._pycurl.PyCurlTransport url=http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/paket-siap-bangun/.bzr/repository/>
<Belutz> what may cause that?
<mwhudson> you typed "bzr co lp:something" ?
<mwhudson> essentially your branch is bound (do you know what this means?) to another branch that is accessed over a read-only transport
<Belutz> mwhudson, yes i did
<mwhudson> i think typing 'bzr bind sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/paket-siap-bangun' should sort you out
<Belutz> ok, let me try first
<mwhudson> if you really want a bound branch that is, and didn't just type "co" because it's what you do with svn
<Belutz> sorry i clicked the wrong button 
<mwhudson> i was a little surprised :)
<Belutz> mwhudson, it works :)
<Belutz> mwhudson, thanks :)
<mwhudson> Belutz: cool
<mwhudson> at some point, pushing to lp:// urls should work
<Belutz> mwhudson, you means that instead of commit i could just push it ?
<mwhudson> um no
<mwhudson> well, that is true, but it's not what i meant
<jamesh> Belutz: currently an lp: URL resolves to a read-only location
<Belutz> ah, that's why we have to push using sftp:// right?
<mwhudson> yes
<Belutz> so, can i do bzr co sftp:// ?
<jamesh> Belutz: yes
<mwhudson> 'bzr co' sort of combines two steps
<mwhudson> 'bzr co url dir' == 'bzr branch url dir; cd dir; bzr bind url'
<Belutz> ah
<mwhudson> you can think of 'svn co' as being kind of similar, but svn working trees are always associated with a remote repository, so it seems a bit forced there
<Belutz> i see
<Belutz> thanks for the info :)
<mwhudson> i hope i'm not being too confusing
<mwhudson> bzr can behave quite like svn, which is great when it's what you want
<mwhudson> but i worry that sometimes people start using it this way basically by accident
<Belutz> actually i have never use svn before 
<mwhudson> oh ok
<mwhudson> congratulations :)
<Belutz> :D
<ubotu> New bug: #132925 in blueprint "OOPS adding dependency to a distribution blueprint" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132925
* takdir do "bzr commit"
<takdir> but i got this message
<takdir> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.UnlockableTransport: Cannot lock: transport is read only: <bzrlib.transport.http._urllib.HttpTransport_urllib url=http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/paket-siap-bangun/.bzr/repository/>
<takdir> how to solve that problem ?
<takdir> Traceback (most recent call last):
<takdir>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/commands.py", line 729, in run_bzr_catch_errors
<takdir>     return run_bzr(argv)
<takdir>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/commands.py", line 691, in run_bzr
<takdir>     ret = run(*run_argv)
<takdir> ect ..
<jamesh> takdir: from the sound of it, you've created a checkout of a read-only location
<jamesh> takdir: it is possible to unbind the branch so that you can commit.  You can then publish the branch to some other location
<jamesh> takdir: actually, by the look of it you are a member of the team who owns the branch
<jamesh> takdir: try the following two commands:
<jamesh> bzr unbind
<jamesh> bzr bind sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blankon-pemaket/blankon/paket-siap-bangun
<takdir> jamesh: thx .. it's work :)
<jamesh> takdir: out of interest, how did you create your local branch?
<jamesh> takdir: we'd prefer it if people didn't run into your error, so there might be something we can improve
<takdir> bzr init --format=dirstate-tags
<takdir> after i push ... i've got this message :
<takdir> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push". 
<bigjools> cough
<sinzu1> Turn your head and cough.
<bigjools> apologies!
<Rinchen> me
<carlos> Rinchen: too fast!
<carlos> :-P
<schwuk> Rinchen: you'll set everyone off!
<Rinchen> sorry, just clearing my throat
<ddaa> him
<Rinchen> SteveA 
<shirish> Is the launchpad users happening now or there is still time
<barry> way to go Rinchen, running sinzui off like that :)
<Rinchen> shirish, yep, we're just about to get started
<Rinchen> er
<matsubara> shirish: the users meeting was yesterday. today is the developers meeting
<mrevell> shirish: This is the Launchpad developer's meeting. user's meeting was yesterday.
<Rinchen> Yeah, ^^
<schwuk> barry: you summoned him!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 23 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* Rinchen gets more coffee.
<shirish> drats missed
<mrevell> shirish: No worries, mail me with anything you'd like to raise - or PM me -
<mrevell> oh, you've gone
<barry> schwuk: just a small display of my awesome irc powers :)
<Rinchen> SteveA 
* Rinchen searches for the right wires to connect.
<schwuk> barry: see if you can summon a meeting then :)
<ddaa> Rinchen: you ring him?
* barry concentrates
* barry wrinkles his brow
<Rinchen> good idea ddaa
<bigjools> barry doing his Hiro impression huh? :)
<mpt> We can summon SteveA if we all think really nice thoughts
<gmb> Don't strain anything, Barry
<schwuk> bigjools: lol
* jsk claps his hands
* barry pulls an eyebrow muscle
* ddaa thinks of unspeakable baby jesus devices
<bigjools> lol
<gmb> Oh, someone brought a seal to the meeting.
<Hobbsee> awww, an otter would have been far more fun!
<mrevell> ddaa: baby jebus?
<barry> i think there's a law that says when a meeting gets too silly, it's over
<ddaa> mrevell: you do not want to know
* intellectronica going to silbs' birthday party until the meeting starts for real
<gmb> ddaa: I really hope you aren't thinking of what I think you're thinking of.
<schwuk> gmb: it was in case we needed anything approved
<barry> Hobbsee: we saw some excellent otters at the madison WI zoo!
<ddaa> gmb: I am afraid I am.
<Hobbsee> barry: :D
<gmb> Oh, dear.
<Hobbsee> barry: sounds good.
<Hobbsee> barry: @ the law
<bigjools> I've got a water 'otter in my kitchen
<Rinchen> mpt, SteveA is having connection difficulties at the moment. Would you care to start us off until he gets sorted?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> MEETING TIME
<Hobbsee> bigjools: bring it in, it'll provide some good entertainment for the meeting
<Rinchen> Thank you sir
<mpt> Thank you for all waiting patiently
<schwuk> me
<mpt> For the next 40 minutes or so we'll be discussing Launchpad development
<jsk> me
* barry gets serious again
<mpt> Except for schwuk and jsk, who is here?
<bigjools> Hobbsee: It's a kettle - geddit?  water 'otter? .... :)
<gmb> me
<Rinchen> me
<statik> me
<barry> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<bigjools> me
<carlos> me
<mthaddon> me
<salgado> me
<Hobbsee> bigjools: :)
<mrevell> me
<sinzui> me
<allenap> me
<adeuring> me
<mwhudson> me
<udienz_> me
<carlos> mpt: jtv SMS me to say he will be late
<cprov> me
<Hobbsee> not me.  me from the salmon.
<carlos> danilos: ?
<danilos> me
<jamesh> me
<intellectronica> me
<mpt> == Apologies ==
<matsubara> stub: ?
<mpt> BjornT is excused
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<mdamt> meh
<stub> me
<carlos> jtv: just in time :-P
<mpt> hi jtv
<danilos> (intellectronica should apologize for widening my xchat nick column)
<mrevell> wow, we're a huge team, look at all that meeeeeing
<jtv> for once, all internet shops in bangkok are closed...
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<schwuk> mrevell: we're like rabbits!
<mpt>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt>  * DBA report (stub)
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt>  * 1k branch limits - barry
<gmb> schwuk: Stay away from me at allhands, k?
<mpt>  * Blockers
<SteveA> hi
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<mpt> hi SteveA 
* mpt hands SteveA the gavel
<SteveA> actually, you're doing a good job.  why don't you continue?
<mpt> ok
<Rinchen> mpt, makes a great meetinb chair :-)
<mpt> So, next meeting
<mpt> If anyone here today knows of any reason why we should not hold the next meeting same time next week, let him speak now, or forever hold his peace.
<ddaa> Rinchen: SteveA has more stuffing
* jtv had a speech ready for this sort of occasion, but somehow it doesn't seem to fit now
<mpt> ok, next meeting same time next week then
<mpt> are there at least 30 days in August? I think so
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mwhudson> um
<SteveA> we?
<SteveA> 23?
<danilos> 23rd would work as well, I guess
<schwuk> mpt 23rd?
<mpt> wah
<mpt> ok
<mthaddon> mpt: 31
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 23 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> Did someone change it earlier?
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt> There were none
<schwuk> we should have the meeting on the 21st so you can all sing Happy Birthday to me
<mpt> == Oops report ==
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 132925, 132270
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132925 in blueprint "OOPS adding dependency to a distribution blueprint" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132925
<ubotu> Bug 132270 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132270 is private
<matsubara> intellectronica can you take bug 132925?
<matsubara> jamesh can you take bug 132270?
<ubotu> Bug 132270 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132270 is private
<intellectronica> i can take over 132925, shall i?
<jamesh> matsubara: okay
<intellectronica> matsubara: yes (typed before reading your question)
<matsubara> thanks intellectronica, jamesh 
<matsubara> mpt: back to you, thanks.
<mpt> thank you matsubara 
<mpt> == Critical bugs ==
<Rinchen> Hi, 3 for today:
<Rinchen> jamesh, what's the status of Bug #131043 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131043 in launchpad "database adapter serialisation tests disabled" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131043
<Rinchen> I need someone to investigate Bug #132422.  barry are you free (enough)?
<ubotu> Bug 132422 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132422 is private
<Rinchen> jtv, is Bug #132660 there just so we remember to do this prior to 
<Rinchen> release?
<ubotu> Bug 132660 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132660 is private
<jamesh> Rinchen: they are still disabled
<barry> Rinchen: i will be in a little bit.
<Rinchen> jamesh, are we going to remain that way for a bit? 
<Rinchen> barry, thank you sir
<ddaa> Rinchen: about bug 132607
<ubotu> Bug 132607 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132607 is private
<ddaa> <jml> There's a critical bug filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/132607
<ddaa> <jml> It's critical because I discovered it earlier this week and needed to add it to the review queue.
<ddaa> <ddaa> "why hasn't it been caught earlier"
<ddaa> <jml> "A. We don't have smoke testing for the puller script."
<ddaa> <jml> there's a fix for that too! look at the review queue ;)
<ddaa> <jml> "make sync_branches" works for me.
<ddaa> <jml> I'm still not sure why it wasn't caught in the unit tests. I'll need to talk to James about that (it's a layer / db adapter / zopey thing that I don't quite grok)
<ddaa> <ddaa> so IIUC, this bug is actually a consequence of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/121647 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121647 in launchpad-bazaar "Migrate all of authserver to SQLObject" [Medium,Fix committed]   - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<jamesh> Rinchen: I think so. (in the short term)
<ddaa> <jml> right, the fix involved calls to removeSecurityProxy()
<Rinchen> Thanks ddaa 
<Rinchen> jamesh, ok, consequently I'll keep asking you about this during these meetings. :-)  Thanks
<Rinchen> <Rinchen> jtv, is Bug #132660 there just so we remember to do this prior to 
<Rinchen> <Rinchen> release?
<ubotu> Bug 132660 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132660 is private
<Rinchen> or carlos or danilo ^^
<jtv_> Rinchen: yes
<jtv_> (sorry, had to look up the number)
<danilos> Rinchen: jtv has not discussed it with us so far
<danilos> Rinchen: ah, ok, here he is
<jtv_> danilos: it's nothing, no problem whatsoever, all under control
<Rinchen> jtv_, ok, that's an interesting use for critical bugs.  :-)
<jtv_> Rinchen: it seemed fitting...
<Rinchen> anyway, thank you.  mpt, back to you
<mpt> thanks Joey
<mpt> == Bug tags ==
<SteveA> so, there's one bug tag proposed
<SteveA> importqueue
<matsubara> what's the difference between importqueue and the rosetta-imports one?
<SteveA> danilo proposed it with some examples
<mwhudson> oh
<SteveA> and also said that maybe we can just use 'rosetta-imports'
<mwhudson> i thought this was going to be some mysterious thing about code imports
<ddaa> I think it would be better to use rosetta-imports
<mwhudson> +1 for an unambiguous names :)
<danilos> matsubara: the difference is that one is concerning totally unrelated code (importqueue)
<ddaa> see mwhudson's confusion
<mpt> except that we're trying to get away from "rosetta", right?
<SteveA> so I want to ask danilo, carlos and jtv, would using the existing rosetta-imports be sufficient?
<ddaa> or translation-imports
<SteveA> mpt: that's a good point.  however, renaming the existing tag or tags is another conversation than this one
<danilos> SteveA: imo, not, since those are breakages with imports, and are generally affecting everybody
<mpt> Yes, my point applies only if introducing a new tag
<danilos> "importqueue" ones only affect rosetta-admins (i.e. jtv, carlos, myself at the moment)
<jtv_> So one alternative might be to have a new tag for "this only directly matters to admins"?
<SteveA> danilos: I don't understand what you mean "generally affecting everybody"
<ddaa> but please no "importfoo" tags without qualification of the affected domain (code, translations, bugs, etc)
<carlos> jtv_: I hope you have a shorter name for that...
<SteveA> you mean all developers?
<SteveA> ddaa: I've noted your concen
<danilos> jtvexcept that "importqueue" also means that you can work independently on importqueue ones from other rosetta code
<carlos> SteveA: all users that import translations in Launchpad
<danilos> SteveA: well, all rosetta users as well
<SteveA> so, what bad thing would happen
<danilos> SteveA: "importqueue" are only those bugs which concern about the mechanics of translation import queue
<SteveA> if you used rosetta-imports for this purpose?
<danilos> if we use 'rosetta-imports', then we lose the advantage of easily finding bugs which are only related to rosetta-admins, and which affect all users
<danilos> also, 'importqueue' bugs would tend to be similar and related, and when you fix one, it may be trivial for you to fix some other one
<SteveA> how many bugs total are we talking about?
<SteveA> 10, 20,40?
<danilos> current 'rosetta-imports' bugs can be in any part of rosetta code
<danilos> SteveA: I'd say atm, 10-20
<danilos> (haven't gone through entire list of bugs though)
<Rinchen> danilos, do you have an estimate on how many queue bugs you have?
<danilos> Rinchen: see above
<Rinchen> so about the same number
<SteveA> I don't object if you want a rosetta-importqueue to go along with rosetta-imports.  I think the distinction may be confusing to rosetta's users though.
<SteveA> maybe rosetta-admin-ui is better?
<danilos> SteveA: aren't bug tags mainly a tool for developers? and I hate 'rosetta-importqueue' since it's too long
<SteveA> that way, it's clear
<SteveA> too long?
<danilos> I'd rather have 'translations-admin' then, but that may be confusing as well
<SteveA> but, you have only 10-20 bugs, and your main concern is distinguishing from other import queue bugs
<SteveA> how about admin-ui
<SteveA> for any bug related to an admin ui in all of launchpad
<danilos> that's a pretty good one as well
<Rinchen> we have a UI tag already right mpt?
<mpt> we do
<jtv_> but wouldn't identify parser bugs and such
<danilos> I'd be +1 on that
<SteveA> matsubara: what do you think of an admin-ui tag?
<mpt> We don't yet have the ability to search for multiple tags
<carlos> SteveA++
<danilos> jtv_: for parser bugs, we've got rosetta-imports
<ddaa> sounds useful
<mpt> afaik
<matsubara> SteveA: I'd rather have an admin one and use it together with the ui one
<jtv_> +1
<matsubara> and then fix the bug that makes it possible to search for multiple tags
<matsubara> :-)
<mpt> And perhaps when mass tagging is implemented, we won't need to have these discussions at all
<mpt> ;-)
<SteveA> I think an 'admin' tag name is confusing
<SteveA> like does it mean, FAO an admin
<SteveA> or about administrative functionality
<SteveA> or ... ?
<jamesh> perhaps a combination of existing tags would be appropriate?
<danilos> jamesh: except that, as mpt mentioned, we can't search on a combination of tags
<Rinchen> I'm not in favour of simply "admin" because it lacks clarity.
<SteveA> I agree with Rinchen
<jtv_> admin-workflow?
<jamesh> danilos: we should fix that :)
<SteveA> so, we've been discussing this for 10 mins
<SteveA> time to stop
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> danilos: I'm not rejecting your proposal, but I'm not accepting it in this meeting either
<mpt> So, no decision today
<SteveA> please take note that
<SteveA>  - ddaa pointed out how a name could be confusing with vcs imports
<SteveA>  - mpt pointed out we may want to change from rosetta- to translations- anyway
<SteveA>  - various people pointed out ideas of combining more generic tags
<SteveA>  - Rinchen pointed out that 'admin' alone lacks clarity
<SteveA> I think those are the main points
<danilos> SteveA: ok, so do I need to prepare better arguments, or try to go with something else?
<SteveA> danilos: discuss it on your team, and propose something that takes these points into account for next week
<danilos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<mpt> thanks SteveA 
<mpt> and thanks danilos 
<mpt> moving on
<mpt> == Operations report ==
<mpt> mthaddon?
<mthaddon> New script server provisioned and DB access set up - few final steps before it can go live
<mthaddon> Edge has been tested with apache load balancer from vanadium - needs to have Nagios checks and separate IP addresses and then ready to go live
<mthaddon> Staging seems to be hung running update-pkgcache - will need some troubleshooting help after the meeting
<mthaddon> A reminder that I'll be away from tomorrow to Tuesday - returning on Wednesday in time for the release (I know, the timing is terrible) - contact the IS team if you need anything in my absence
<mthaddon> I think that's it from me unless there are any questions about those items
<SteveA> mthaddon: who is our point of contact on the IS team in your absence?
<danilos> mthaddon: how are we to do testing requiring running scripts on staging?
<danilos> (or anyone else)
<mthaddon> danilos: contact IS
<danilos> mthaddon: ok, thanks
<mpt> thanks Tom
<mthaddon> SteveA: I would start with elmo and he'll put you in touch with whoever can help if it's not him
<mpt> == DBA report (stub) ==
<SteveA> mthaddon: ok, so it's elmo.
<stub> DB patch reviews for this cycle are done. I've still got abel's hwdatabase patch I would like to get through, but I suspect it won't get through in time as it will need discussion with Mark and maybe others.
<stub> Land your branches with approved db patches.
<stub> I would like opinions on if I should revert the bug text indexes to GIN and put up with the occasional OOPS from PostgreSQL, or leave it as it is using GIST indexes and put up with timeouts. I can't give a figure on the proportion of timeouts will be stopped by switching back to GIN.
<stub> Nothing else to report.
<mpt> thanks stub 
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests (Rinchen) ==
<ddaa> something to add here
<Rinchen> go 4 it
<Rinchen> Some news on the RT front:  I'm officially helping out bzr with their RT requests now. This should also benefit our bzr-lp team (ddaa, mwhudson, thumper, and jml).
<Rinchen> IS has been a bit more busy than normal this week (and last) so if you have RT requests in the system please be patient. Don't hesitate to contact me though.
<SteveA> mthaddon: I think it's important we have a distinct point of contact when you're away, and not "the is team", as we can get a "tragedy of the commons" with a team taking responsibility for something.  I mean no poor reflection on the IS team.  It's just sound practice.
<ddaa> mwhudson and I are currently working intensely on a new db patch for the code-import infrastructure, that we hope to get through in this cycle.
<Rinchen> Does anyone have any high priority RT requests that you'd like for me to look into?
<mthaddon> SteveA: ok - just checking now 
<SteveA> stub: can we use GIN and GIST indexes for different things, at the same time, in the same database
<SteveA> ?
<mthaddon> SteveA: have just confirmed with elmo that he's okay to be the main point of contact
<danilos> SteveA: afaik, we can
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<stub> SteveA: Not with the current code, and maybe not after that even
<SteveA> stub: is that a limitation on our code, or on postgres?
<stub> SteveA: I don't think that helps with our problem though
<stub> SteveA: Either our code or tsearch2. We can set up two indexes, but we need to tell tsearch2 to use one rather than the other. And again, I'm not sure what that would solve.
<SteveA> stub: keep two indexes, retry with slower index when we hit a failure?
<SteveA> mpt: thanks, I'm done with my asynchronous questions.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> and that seems all for RT requests too
<mpt> so
<mpt> == A top user-affecting issue (mrevell) ==
<mrevell> This week's user affecting issue comes from yesterday's users meeting. That meeting has also thrown up an interesting email from the Nexenta team - on the launchpad-users list- as they would like to make greater use of Launchpad. I'll post a report of the meeting to the launchpad-users list.
<mrevell> One person attending the meeting said he thought it was odd that Launchpad doesn't offer web space for registered projects. This issue is raised from time to time but, to my mind, web hosting is sufficiently cheap that this shouldn't be a priority for LP.
<mrevell> I wanted to raise it as I'm interested to know if the team feels this is something that Launchpad should be doing.
<mrevell> Thanks.
<stub> SteveA: Possibly both our code *and* tsearch2. We would need to rewrite our search stuff to use a savepoint so it can back out and retry a dud query, and then need to tell tsearch2 what index to use at query time rather than using its config.
<mpt> mrevell, probably more hassle than expense
<mrevell> mpt: Yeah, I can imagine all manner of problems
<mrevell> mpt: not least security related.
<barry> mrevell: web hosting is definitely handy for some subset of floss projects
<mrevell> barry: Yeah? Any examples?
<Rinchen> sourceforge offers it :-)
<mrevell> Rinchen: Which is why I think people occasionally expect us to.
<barry> mrevell: ones i've been involved with: mailman, jython/jpython, ht2html, other smaller ones
<barry> Rinchen: yes
<intellectronica> mrevell: would a wiki be sufficient for most projects that don't already have their own hosts? We already have the help wiki integrated, so maybe just using the same could be a good start
<SteveA> mrevell: I've taken note of the idea
<mrevell> SteveA: thanks.
<SteveA> mpt: I don't think we should spend time discussing this in this meeting though
<mpt> true
<mpt> this is a mailing list / spec sort of thing
<mrevell> mpt: I'll raise it on the list.
<mpt> thanks mrevell 
<mpt> == 1k branch limits (barry) ==
<barry> so, an issue came up in the eu/us reviewers meeting regarding really big branches (10k+ lines)
<cprov> err, I feel guilty 
<barry> these are very difficult to review
* barry is not pointing any fingers as he's been guilty himself
<barry> kiko proposed a 1k # of lines limit on branches
<danilos> most my branches end up being between 1k and 2k diffs, so I'd hate that ;)
<ddaa> uh
<carlos> cprov: don't worry, this time is my fault :-(
<barry> over that limit and a reviewer is allowed to summarily reject the patch
<gmb> barry: Is that including deletions or is it just additions?
<cprov> but I agree, developers should spend some time dimensioning their branches to be smaller than 1k lines (when it's possible)
<barry> but a branch author can push back if s/he feels there is mitigating circumstances (e.g. lots of new sampledata, big deletes, etc)
<ddaa> our current code-import work, even split reasonably just hardly fit in a 1k limit for some branches.
<gmb> Ah, okay.
<mpt> barry, anything more?
<barry> gmb: there's debate about how much deletes should 'count' against that limit.  a reviewer still needs to look at them (e.g. to make sure you're not deleting relevant test), but they are definitely less overhead than additions
<gmb> I see. Fair enough.
<SteveA> I think we should work out a metric that reflects time-to-review better than line of diff
<barry> mpt: just this...
<bigjools> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> this would probably use lines of code changed, and weight removed lines less than changes and additions
<SteveA> barry: let's chat about that later today
<barry> SteveA: okay.  done then.
<SteveA> barry: I have some other ideas in this area that I think can make reviewing more predictable
<barry> mpt: back to you
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> == Blockers ==
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: Translations BLOCKED: on reviews
<salgado> TEAM: Registry BLOCKED: no
<adeuring> TEAM hardware database:BLOCKED: No
<bigjools> TEAM Soyuz BLOCKED No
<statik> TEAM: commercialization BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED: er, private xmlrpc ports (SteveA nudge nudge)
<ddaa> TEAM: code BLOCKED: agreement on new code-import database schema design.
<intellectronica> TEAM: blueprint BLOCKED: no
<allenap> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<sinzui> TEAM Answer Tracker BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> barry: noted, thanks
<mpt> ddaa, do you need help from outside the team for that?
<barry> SteveA: thanks, maybe we can talk about that today too
<SteveA> mpt: discussion about ddaa's thing are ongoing
<ddaa> mpt: we are already getting the help we need, from tim and stub
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Then that appears to be everything
<Rinchen> thanks mpt 
<mpt> Thank you everyone
<mpt> I now pronounce you MEETING OVER
<SteveA> thanks mpt, great job.
<mrevell> thanks mpt
* SteveA goes afk for 15 mins.
<mwhudson> thanks mt
<mwhudson> mpt
<ubotu> New bug: #132971 in malone "When changing a bug's status, Launchpad should require a comment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132971
<matsubara> dupe
<ubotu> New bug: #132987 in launchpad "Form control spacing and alignment needs fixing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132987
<mdke> do I need a project in launchpad to upload a branch to or can I just use my username? 
<mdke> I'm thinking I need one, right?
<beuno> mdke: I believe you need a project
<beuno> and hello  :D
<salgado> mdke, I think there's a +junk thing you can use for that
<mdke> salgado: is it permissible to use "config"?
<beuno> and then you can upload to either your username or a team
<salgado> (I'm just reviewing some code and learning about that)
<mdke> I saw this: https://code.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/, and since I want to upload the config for a different planet, it would seem to be similar
<beuno> oh, yes, you can use +junk!
<beuno> create branches under there
<mdke> hmm, that's a nasty word though :)
<beuno> it does give the wrong idea...
<mdke> Spads: you did the original planet, do you think it's acceptable to use the config project for other planets?
<mdke> perhaps it's more consistent with LP policy to create my own project?
<Spads> oh
<Spads> I made that very early in my experience with launchpad
<Spads> so I didn't know I was making it in a global namespace
<mdke> oh ok
<Spads> But
<Spads> I'd have to look at how the access rights to the branch are handled.  I think it's probably a good idea if and only if it retains the property that only ubuntu members have write access to the planet ubuntu config
* Spads has a look
<mdke> I don't intend to automatically merge/install any changes to my own branch, so I'm not too worried about that bit
<Spads> Hmm, that looks rather specific to planet ubuntu, so I don't know if it would be a good fit for other planets
<mdke> I'll create a project and upload it there
<ahmadnassri> hey all
<ahmadnassri> i'm looking for someone to guide me through launchpad .. i have some questions that are left un answered after going through the faq/help
<salgado> hi ahmadnassri
<salgado> just ask away
<ahmadnassri> salgado: well first of all i would like to know how to cancel/remove a project from launchpad ... foolishly i created one without reading the docs thoroughly and i'm not happy about the setup ... and now search engines have indexed it and that is a big no no for me
<salgado> ahmadnassri, just file a question (https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion) saying which project is that and we'll deactivate it for you
<ahmadnassri> salgado: k gonna do that now, though i'm sure i did before ...
<ahmadnassri> salgado: my biggest issue is with using bazar, my project uses subversion mainly
<salgado> ahmadnassri, if you've done it you can see it at https://answers.launchpad.net/people/+me
<ahmadnassri> salgado: i tried the svn-import but it doesn't see to work
<salgado> ahmadnassri, I think imports have to be approved before we even attempt doing them.  did you ask anybody to approve yours?
<ahmadnassri> salgado: hmm i didn't ask anybody directly the system said it will put it in queue and wait for approval, i waited for a while (weeks) then it said approve and import failed withouth providing more info ..
<ahmadnassri> salgado: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/11626
<salgado> oh, right. sometimes the imports don't work at first... there are too many corner cases, unfortunately
<salgado> ddaa is the man to talk to when a code import fails
<ddaa> mwhudson: probably knows better
<ddaa> but we agree, the system does not give enough feedback
<ddaa> and we are working hard at this very moment on groundwork to fix this
<mwhudson> whut
* mwhudson looks into it
<mwhudson> ahmadnassri: which project was it that you wanted to import?
<mwhudson> ahmadnassri: the reason for the failure is *probably* on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<ahmadnassri> mwhudson: i'll look there
<ahmadnassri> one thing i could never find in launchpad unless i'm blind, (which happens sometimes) is rss/rdf feeds for everything that goes on 
<ahmadnassri> bugs/tickets/blueprint/etc ...
<ahmadnassri> so that one can present this information on the project's main site ..
<ahmadnassri> call it "a connection to the out side world" if you wish ..
<mwhudson> ahmadnassri: the launchpad devs _live_ in their mail clients, i guess that blinds us to other means of keeping up :)
<mwhudson> more rss on launchpad would be a good thing though
<mwhudson> i wonder if there are bugs on this...
<ahmadnassri> oh i understand, i'm just presenting one point of view that i thought of immediately after i saw launchpad: how can i connect this to my project's site and my users/community members
<ahmadnassri> mwhudson: i think there is one or two bugs on this ... however i don't think they are presented in such manner ...
<ahmadnassri> i will add a ticket about this later with more detailed and descriptive info
<mwhudson> that would be good
<ubotu> New bug: #133038 in launchpad "Need a way to designate where code is hosted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133038
<kblin> I should go to bed... I just read "Need a way to desintegrate code"
<kblin> :)
#launchpad 2007-08-17
<bdmurray> Is there a way to move an attachment from one bug report to another?
<thumper> not that I know of
<tokj> is launchpad in maintenance or something? i keep getting OOPSes
<jordi> that doesn't sound like maintenance
<tck> lol..
<jordi> I mean, there must be some problem, nothing scheduled
<jordi> but I can't tell you more than that
<ubotu> New bug: #133089 in launchpad "Unused BugTask target types complicating and slowing down Launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133089
<carlos> morning
<poolie> launchpad seems to be consistently timing out for me....
<jamesh> poolie: for a particular page, or more generally?
<poolie> searching for 'tag' in bzr bugs
<poolie> well it did it three times in a row at least
<mrevell> Morning all
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell!
<mrevell> morning Hobbsee! Hey, you know you've done too much irc when you try to tab auto-complete the word morning.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: :D
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i havent tried that yet
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I regular find myself getting frustrated when pressing tab, and then realising that auto-complete works for nicks, not for the entire English language.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: OpenOffice does it, though :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> indeed it does - i was quite surprised
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, it's the sort of feature that annoyed me at first, particularly if it chose the wrong word, but now I miss it. I wish my pen would auto-complete too.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wishes her assignments would autocomplete.
* Hobbsee attempts to teach her email to filter on X-Launchpad-Bug headers
<Hobbsee> mrevell: any idea if there are plans to split otu team email and person email in the future?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmm, I writing a short guide to the X-Launchpad... headers today. Erm, I don't know of a plan but I can ask.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: thunderbird will sometimes filter it correctly.  iv'e also tried to ge tthe server sieve to work.  we'll see if behaves.
<carlos> Hobbsee: I use sieve already and works quite well
<Hobbsee> carlos: can you give me the syntax of your sieve stuff?  my sieve-foo isnt so great
<carlos> I use squirrelmail's plugin to manage sieve servers
<carlos> but I think I could get the script it generates and show you it...
<Hobbsee> oh, i think i've figured it out
<carlos> s/sieve servers/sieve rules/
<carlos> then, do you still need my filter rule examples?
<Hobbsee> it'd be helpful, but it's not essential
<carlos> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34037/
<Hobbsee> carlos: ah right.  yes, i was more wondering about the field names.  thanks
* Hobbsee can kludge it together :)
<carlos> Hobbsee: http://www.squirrelmail.org/countdl.php?fileurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.squirrelmail.org%2Fplugins%2Favelsieve-1.9.7.tar.gz
<carlos> Hobbsee: that's the tool I use to manage rules and it should have most of the field names information
<Hobbsee> right, OK
<SteveA> mrevell: where's the list of mini specs for the doc project?
<mrevell> SteveA: Just a moment.
<mrevell> SteveA: https://launchpad.canonical.com/UserDocumentation
<SteveA> mrevell: we need to move this to a public wiki
<SteveA> otherwise, we won't get help on it
<mrevell> SteveA: Sorry, gave you the wrong link: https://help.launchpad.net/DocumentationSpecs
<Hobbsee> SteveA: i doubt you will anyway, unless you play your cards carefully.
* SteveA wonders why his dns has disappeared
<SteveA> Hobbsee: why is that?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: because launchpad is a closed source project.
<Hobbsee> SteveA: so people go "oh, i cant do anything with that"
* Hobbsee wonders what qsg is
<SteveA> "quick start guide"
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<SteveA> people have written books and websites and blogs on ways to use google better
<jordi> oio SteveA!
<SteveA> and I never hear anyone say of google "it's closed source, so I can't do anything with that"
<Hobbsee> granted, but search engines are different - in that there are more of them, where the same principles apply in exactly the same way.
<SteveA> what about google maps
<SteveA> same applies
<SteveA> jordi: hoi!
<Hobbsee> SteveA: okay.  i may be wrong.
<jordi> Hobbsee: there's many arguments to waive re: launchpad's non-freeness, but "can't do anything with it" is bogus. google is a perfect example. They use FS to build their zillion apps, but they are not free. Everyone loves them though.
<Hobbsee> jordi: this is true.  i wonder why those who whinge about launchpad not being free dont do the same about google.
<SteveA> google has pretty good APIs
<SteveA> launchpad has pretty crap APIs
<SteveA> we're changing this though -- in 2 weeks, a bunch of us are meeting in florida
<SteveA> to start a project to make some useful open APIs and libraries for Launchpad
<jordi> google, even though it's becoming a frightening information monster, is "cool". Launchpad is in the Linux distro wars fight, so not everyone is happy to defend it. I guess? :)
<Fujitsu> Something's actually happening about that? Yay!
<SteveA> to help people embed information from Launchpad in web pages, and write new programs to talk to launchpad
<jordi> SteveA: woa, that's pretty cool
<Fujitsu> SteveA: All I can say is `finally'
<SteveA> Fujitsu: I'm glad you approve!
<jordi> I wonder if my little list of "things Rosetta can do when there's a good way of exporting stuff" is still in the laptop
<SteveA> jordi: please send it to me
<Hobbsee> that sounds cool @ the APIs, etc.
<jordi> SteveA: if I find it, I fear it was in a partition I blew up
<jordi> but I'll look for it
<jordi> a little chat between the rosetta people would come up with the ideas pretty fast I guess
<SteveA> jordi: if you come up with anything, let me know
<Hobbsee> presumably the documentation wont need to change much, if launchpad stays working the same way
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<Hobbsee> hi mpt 
<jordi> SteveA: will do
<jordi> SteveA: once I know more about what the APIs can offer, ideas should flow
* carlos -> lunch
<Rinchen> ping jordi / laserjock
<Rinchen> unping jordi
<Hobbsee> laserjock's not on irc or on jabber..
<Rinchen> Yeah I always seem to get those two confused. :-)  I need laserjock.  I usually seem him on the fridge channel in about 2 hours from now. Just being hopeful :-)
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: just get him to move to au, and he'll be doing all sorts of crazy timezones
<Rinchen> :-)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Are you still awake? :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no.  i irc over sleeping-brainwaves
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hey, I'd like to see the paper describing that.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: well, ther'es already one for IP over carrier pidgeon
<jordi> Rinchen: you mix me up with laserjock? That's interesting ;)
<Rinchen> Not that you to look a like mind you
<jordi> hehe
* Hobbsee wows at having almost 11 months between interview requests
<jordi> I don't know laserjock
<Hobbsee> oh wait, there was probably a MOTU one
<jordi> but in any case, I'm off!
<LucidFox> How do I enable support for Launchpad translations for a Qt application using .ts/.qm files?
<LucidFox> (I'm its upstream developer, and it has a package in Ubuntu)
<Rinchen> carlos, danilos, ^^
<carlos> LucidFox: you will need to use a script to convert from ts/qm files to .po files
<carlos> I think it's called ts2po
<carlos> Rinchen: thanks
<Rinchen> thanks carlos - I didn't know the answer to that one.
<Rinchen> that's in the translate package right?
<carlos> LucidFox: once you get the .pot and any .po with current existing translations you could upload them into Launchpad and we will approve it
<carlos> Rinchen: I think so, yes. Not sure...
<Rinchen> great, thanks
<carlos> Rinchen: translate-toolkit
<carlos> LucidFox: ^^^
<Rinchen> that's the one
<Philip5> any admins for the dogfood server around?
<Rinchen> cprov, ^^
<Philip5> i'm waiting for a reply on my request for a account on the dogfood server from matthew and was hoping to get a chance to setup upp my PPA this weekend. anyone know if he comes here?
<cprov> Philip5: hi, what's your account in LP ?
<Philip5> cprov: Philip5 
<Philip5> philip5 if it's case sensitive
<Philip5> got my pgp-key and signed the CoC on LP
<LucidFox> I processed the Russian translation I made, and the .po and .pot files are identical for some reason
<cprov> Philip5: you should have said https://launchpad.net/~philip71 ;)
<LucidFox> (I did try the -P switch for the .pot file)
<Philip5> oh
<Philip5> cprov: right.. that's th ur but i checked my login name :)
<cprov> Philip5: that was your 'displayname', but np ... let see how can I transport your data
<Philip5> cprov: that would be great :)
<cprov> Philip5: you should be able to login now, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~philip71
<Philip5> i'll give it a try.. hold on
<Philip5> cprov: works great! thanks!
<cprov> Philip5: wait, I have other parts to copy (CoC & GPG)
<Philip5> should i log out?
<cprov> Philip5: btw, you have to sort your membership in launchpad-beta-testers in production with mrevell.
<Philip5> ok
<mrevell> Hi, how can I help?
<cprov> Philip5: no, you can stay logged in 
<superm1> cprov, is there a reason why when building on a PPA a script in /usr/share/PACKAGE/bin/SCRIPT_NAME would be marked -rw-r--r-- root/root, when in my pbuilder it turns out -rwxr-xr-x root/root.  Exact same source package
* mrevell reads up
<cprov> superm1: not that I know, check for 'sbuild' weirdness with infinity
<superm1> k cprov thx
<mrevell> Hi Philip5 - I'm trying to find an email from you. What name would it be under?
<LucidFox> All right, I have the .po and .pot files ready - how do I upload them to LP?
<Philip5> mrevell: philip71
<Philip5> mrevell: philip71@ <mymailadress>
<Philip5> mrevell: sent yesterday i think and it's a reply on the general info about dogfood
<mrevell> Philip5: Thanks. I've found an email that I sent to you on Wednesday explaining what you need to do next. It looks as though you no whave a 
<mrevell> Philip5: Hmm, I can't see that
<mrevell> Philip5: Anyway, not to worry, let's get your sorted in the beta team. 
<Philip5> mrevell: am i already classed as spam?!?! ;)
<Philip5> mrevell: that would be great... i will start to upload som stuff to it this weekend
<mrevell> Philip5: Cool! To join the beta team, you need to do a couple of things first. I'll send you an email now that explains.
<Philip5> ok
<mrevell> Philip5: It's a standard email that I send to everyone who wants/needs to join the beta team. Let me know when you get it.
<Philip5> mrevell: got it now
<mrevell> Philip5: great.
<Philip5> mrevell: do you just want a confirmation and an accept of that mail as an reply?
<mrevell> Philip5: please
<Philip5> mrevell: i now just sent the confirmation
<Philip5> mrevell: but i guess i can publish the PPA adress for my repro to friends as long as the how it's made are not made public?
<mrevell> Philip5: Yes, you can definitely share the PPA URL.
<Philip5> great
<mrevell> Philip5: The privacy side of things applies more to other features we test, as we've already spoken to the press about PPA.
<Philip5> i understand
<mrevell> Philip5: However, we'd still prefer it if people don't blog about the details of PPA as they could change by the time we launch, and it could get confusing.
<mrevell> Philip5: Right, I'll go look at your email and get you in the team.
<mrevell> Philip5: Oh, could you please change your display name in production Launchpad and dogfood Launchpad to your full real name?
<mrevell> Philip5: We ask you to do this for a couple of reasons:
<Philip5> mrevell: no problem
<mrevell> Philip5: It makes it easier for us to communicate with beta testers, to tell you about new features to test, etc
<mrevell> Philip5: and we feel it's more appropriate as we're asking you to agree not to talk publicly about the features.
<mrevell> Philip5: thanks.
<Philip5> mrevell: done
<mrevell> Philip5: Sorry, but it looks as though it still says "philip5" as your display name in your main Launchpad profile - i.e. your non-dogfood profile.
<Philip5> mrevell: chould i change it on the non-testing LP-server too?
<Philip5> should even...
<mrevell> Philip5: Yes please.
<Philip5> mrevell: done
<mrevell> Philip5: thanks :)
<mrevell> Philip5: I'll add you to the team now.
<Philip5> do i need to add myself to the launchpad-users list or is the betalist seperate?
<mrevell> Philip5: I've added you to the team both on main Launchpad and dogfood. Yeah, please join launchpad-users ... that's where all the beta discussion happens.
<Philip5> ok, then i do that too
<Philip5> mrevell: do i understand it right if all packages should be labeled as universe/devel in section of the debian control file nomatter what kind of package it is?
<mrevell> Philip5: Thanks. Welcome to the Launchpad beta team. If you have any questions, please mail the launchpad-users list. Take a look through the recent archive for that list, too, as you'll see some of the discussion that's already taken place.
<mrevell> Philip5: I'm afraid I'll have to ask one of my colleagues to help you with this. cprov is the developer who has been working on PPA. I tihnk he may be at lunch right now, though.
<Philip5> mrevell: so far the only thing i can think of is learnig the dput tool as i haven't uploaded that way before but i guess it's pretty straight forward
<mrevell> Philip5: Have you seen the PPA quick-start guide? https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Philip5> mrevell: hmm, lunch? where are you guys at geographicly? in the u.s?
<Philip5> mrevell: i just read it
<mrevell> Philip5: I'm in the UK, cprov is in Brazil.
<mrevell> Philip5: As a team, we have members in Australia, New Zealand, the US, France, Spain, Luxembourg, The Netherlands ... I'm trying to think if I've missed anywhere.
<Philip5> then someone from the team should be around almost at any time of day :)
<mrevell> Philip5: Pretty much, yes :)
<Philip5> cprov-lunch: please let me know when you are back from lunch as i have a couple of question about the build process... mainly how the buildserver/PPA server knows how to use dependencies of packages that i updated and have on my own PPA so it doesn't get built just against the official packages in the ubuntu repros
<mpt> Brazil!
<mpt> oh, you said Brazil
* mpt needs sleep
<mwhudson> lithuania and germany, i think?
<Philip5> cprov: are you there?
<cprov> Philip5: yup
<Philip5> i just made my first dput to my ppa
<Philip5> just wondering how long i have to wait for a accept or reject?
<cprov> Philip5: congrats ! the processor runs in batches every 20 minutes (:00, :20, :40)
<Philip5> dput didn't complain about the upload
<Philip5> ok so i have to wait about 20 min before i can know if it's in que?
<cprov> Philip5: 15 minutes ;) 
<Philip5> cprov: ok... but if i upload sourcepackages that are dependent on a package i just uploaded do i have to wait for a confirm that it got built ok before my next package can build with the first package as dependency?
<Philip5> will be rather tedious if i have to wait 15 min between every package... just a thought...
<cprov> Philip5: you don't necessarily have to wait, the sources will find their way inside soyuz. If you have another package upload it.
<Philip5> cprov: am i right that it only builds about the main repro and my ppa repro and don't use packages found in universe or mulitverse?
<Philip5> cprov: if so... is there a way to make my ppa able to fetch from i e multiverse?
<cprov> Philip5: no, it does use all components, respecting ogre-model (main sources can only build-dep from other main binaries, universe source can only build-depend on main+restricted+universe binaires, and so on)
<cprov> Philip5: only sources target to multiverse or universe can build-dep on binaries in universe, according to what I've just said. So if you want to build-dep on universe binaries you have to upload your source to universe ->  "Section: universe/<section>" trick in debian/control
<Philip5> aha, so if i use ie universe/libs in debian/control then it can fetch or do fetch from universe?
<cprov> Philip5: don't panic, it's all in ubuntu-packaging-guide and a special compilation of it for PPA users is coming.
<cprov> Philip5: exactly, you got it.
<Philip5> ok, great
<cprov> Philip5: I've not seen your upload ...
<Philip5> cprov: i'm also starting to worry about if something is wrong
<Philip5> cprov: i used: "incoming = ~philip71/ubuntu/"   in  my .dput.cf
<Philip5> i hope that is right? it's the first time i use dput
<cprov> Philip5: fqdn ?
<Philip5> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<Philip5> and the login = anonymous as i read in the quickstart
<cprov> Philip5: that's right, what does dput say  when you run it ?
<Philip5> cprov: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34088/
<cprov> Philip5: Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com) <- !!!
<Philip5> woohoaa, where did he get that from?
<cprov> Philip5: the default target
<cprov> Philip5: you have to use `dput <target> <changesfile>`
<cprov> Philip5: btw, I can see you package reject in ubuntu, you should have gotten an message
<Philip5> oh, and the target is the [my-ppa]  in .dput.cf?
<cprov> dput my-ppa <changesfile>
<Philip5> hehe, true... i just saw the mail frn the ubuntu server :)
<cprov> Philip5: bash_completion will your friend ;)
<Philip5> i'll give it a new shot :)
<Philip5> now it gave me the right ftp to upload on 
<Philip5> learn something new every day... today i learned how to use dput... yeaiiii :)
<cprov> "frn" obligated me to desperately clean my screen, ehe ... long we haven't touch each other.
<cprov> Philip5: there we go, our sources are there, 3 minutes and counting.
<Philip5> wooohoo
<Philip5> my first build will be the brand new rtorrent :)
<Philip5> tought it would be a good one to try out the ppa with
<cprov> Philip5: "rtorrent is ... ideal to use with screen", interesting ...
<Philip5> yes
<cprov> Philip5: I think you have a big ACCEPTED email in you inbox :)
<Philip5> right now i'm setting up a extra pbuilder chroot for the builds against my ppa so i can make a better check before i upload
<Philip5> wooohooo
<cprov> that's what I can see also in https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~philip71/+archive
<Philip5> me too :D
<Philip5> hehe this is both cool and fun :)
<cprov> Philip5: uhm ... a pbuilder chroot including your PPA is a very good idea. Although it consumes some disk.
<Philip5> yes but i think it's worth it
<cprov> Philip5: one day PPA will be so easy that you won't need to bore yourself with local setup. Coming soon.
<Philip5> nice
<cprov> Philip5: I have to leave now, your builds are already created, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~philip71/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all and should be processed as soon as builders get idle.
<cprov> Philip5: good luck and bye.
<cprov-out> Philip5: well, they're already building, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/rubidium/
<Philip5> cprov-out: cool :)
<bdmurray> Is there a way to search a bug watch like https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs ?
<gmb> bdmurray: Hi. I assume you want to search within the bugs that have watches against a particular bug tracker, yes?
<bdmurray> Why yes, that is what I was looking for.
#launchpad 2007-08-18
<ubotu> New bug: #133224 in firefox (main) "Truncated numbers in the tags list of the Launchpad Bug Tracker (dup-of: 131012)" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133224
<Philip5> anyone awake who knows how i can delete a package from my repro on dogfood?
<Fujitsu> Philip5: I think you need to poke cprov at the moment, but a UI should be coming soon.
<Philip5> Fujitsu: aha, ok... there is no hurry but i was just missing the feature
<Philip5> Fujitsu: i noticed that you also got a repro on dogfood... kinda nice i must say... not just that you also have one but the whole thing. :)
<Philip5> Fujitsu: do you know what Superseded mean as status for a package that is uploaded?
<Fujitsu> Philip5: It means it'll probably head to death row soon, but I'm not entirely sure when.
<Philip5> oh
<Fujitsu> When a new version is uploaded, the previous on is set to superseded, and they should be automatically sent to PendingRemoval after a little while, and process-death-row should remove them eventually.
<Fujitsu> *previous one
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<mdke> hiya, any LP/bzr people around?
<mdke> I recently uploaded what I thought was a branch to the planet-ubuntu-it product; I think found that the branch was empty. So to try and resolve, I did these commands and got a humungus error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34145/
<RAOF> mdke: You don't really want to checkout.
<RAOF> mdke: What's happening is that "checkout" is "work like svn" mode - all your commits go straight to the branch.
<RAOF> mdke: What you want to do is "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mdke/planet-ubuntu-it/sorgente"
<mdke> RAOF: I kinda wanted my commits to go straight to the branch...
<RAOF> mdke: Ah, OK>
<mdke> I'll try the branch though, see if that works better
<mdke> RAOF: any idea about the error?
<RAOF> Well then http checkouts are read only - there's no authentication :)
<RAOF> You could probably co sftp://bazaar.etc
<mdke> oh, right
<mdke> not the most helpful error message ever...
<mdke> RAOF: thanks, bzr branch seems to be doing the trick and pushing ok
<mwhudson> you don't have to re checkout your branch, you can bzr bind sftp://whatever
<mdke> mwhudson: noted; if it happens again I'll explore that command thanks
<mwhudson> maybe checkout should try to write lock the transport to catch this sooner
<mdke> making the error message say what RAOF told me would do the trick
<mdke> i'm not good with tracebacks
<mwhudson> though, um, bug 39542 is kind of the other way around
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39542 in bzr "checkout over http error" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39542 - Assigned to Robert Collins (lifeless)
<mwhudson> mdke: i don't see a bug about this, do you want to file one or shall i?
<mdke> mwhudson: I can do that, sure
<mdke> mwhudson: actually, it's bug 129701 isn't it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129701 in bzr "Error message when attempting to commit on a checkout is unhelpful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129701
<mwhudson> yes, totally
<mdke> good old +filebug
* mdke pats
<mwhudson> i did try to search, but obviously didn't really read the results that closely
<mwhudson> i think i disagree with afc's suggestions pretty strenuously
* mwhudson comments
<thumper> mdke: if you use bzr+ssh for your checkout, it should work
<thumper> mdke: although you'll have to specify your lp id either in your .ssh file or as bzr+ssh://mdke@bazaar.launchpad.net/...
<mdke> mwhudson: sorry, power cut; I think perhaps the filebug search is better than the regular one, I heard that once
<mdke> thumper: thanks
<mwhudson> mdke: it doesn't time out as oftern, that's for sure :-)
<mdke> heh
<mdke> SteveA: around?
<ubotu> New bug: #133315 in kde-guidance "at least, four wrong language imports for gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133315
<jumpkick> is there a way to get bugs in an RSS feed?
<popey> there's that site that aggregates lots of launchpad things, i am sure they have an rss feed don't they?
<popey> http://www.ubuntustats.com/
<popey> maybe not
<popey> you could file a bug against it and ask them to
<jumpkick> popey: I looked at ubuntustats.com, they get their data from an AJAX call to http://www.ubuntustats.com/getData2.php
<jumpkick> no idea how they come-up with the data, maybe direct DB connection or something
<popey> there is an API they use
<popey> i would file a bug against ubuntustats - i did that to get them to add support for the answer tracker and they responded very quickly
<beuno> jumpkick: we don't have RSS support yet due to performance issues, but we will have it soon  ;)
<jumpkick> beuno:thanks...  I figured as much... 
<jumpkick> pretty much have to do it dynamically or per topic cache for everything
<beuno> and we have a bug filed for it already, #121003
<beuno> so you can subscribe to that and find out when we do
<jumpkick> beuno: cool, I'll subscribe to it
<popey> :)
<diogo> Hi. I made a small change in a source code from a project at launchpad.net and I have an account there. Could someone guide me on how to submit this file so the official developers could see it?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2007-08-19
<Steph34> hi all
<Steph34> somebody online ?
<Steph34> no. Too bad
<thumper> doesn't wait long, does he?
<Juukamen> no he dosn't
<Juukamen> you know, todays youth... 
<Juukamen> no patience
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<tokj> salve
<mpt> thumper, does <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/package-branches> have a written spec yet?
<thumper> np
<thumper> no
<thumper> mpt: morning btw
<mpt> Good morning again :-)
<thumper> mpt: didn't look in the other channel
<thumper> I was busy updating milestones
<thumper> mpt: btw did anything happen with the link disabling where you are at?
<ubotu> New bug: #133547 in launchpad ""Packages by distribution" page claims to show packages when there aren't any" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133547
<mpt> thumper, I haven't touched it since we discussed it
<mpt> I've been busy with 1.1.8 stuff
<thumper> mpt: sure, can I leave it with you though?
<mpt> sure
<thumper> ta
<mpt> thank you
<beuno> mpt: hey, can I run something by you real quick?  (it's launchpad-related)
<mpt> beuno, sure
<ubotu> New bug: #133553 in malone ""1 minutes ago", "1 hours ago", etc is ungrammatical" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133553
#launchpad 2008-08-11
<beDrung> mwhudson: sourceforge is migrating+upgrading its servers.
<mwhudson> beDrung: are you telling me this because i just disabled an import?
<beDrung> no. only because you wrote that the server are too unreliable
<mwhudson> we can try again when sf's move is complete
<mwhudson> but for now, we don't have the spare capacity to keep trying an import that fails after many hours
<beDrung> mwhudson: you can have a look at http://sourceforge.net/community/forum/forum.php?id=11&page
<mwhudson> beDrung: i don't see anything relating to the code hosting services in particular there
<beDrung> reading svn should work, but because they are working on it, there seems to be some issues. in their bug tracker there are some svn related bugs: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=1&atid=200001
<mwhudson> certainly, their servers used to be extremely reliable
<kgoetz> hi all. is it posable to change the email address ppa accepted/rejected notifications go to per package?
<persia> kgoetz: Change the Uploaded-By in the .changes file
<kgoetz> persia: cheers.
<persia> kgoetz: The easiest way to do that is to change the email address in the last entry in the changelog.
<kgoetz> persia: i changed that email address, and its still sending to my primary LP address
<kgoetz> *that email address == email in the changelog
<persia> kgoetz: No idea then.
<kgoetz> persia: thanks anyway, i'll hang around for a bit
<alecwh_d> How do I add a team/group photo to our launchpad team? Us: https://launchpad.net/~phpns-team/
<spiv> alecwh_d: there's a "Change branding" link on that page (assuming you are a team admin)
<thumper> spiv: that doesn't give a team photo though
<thumper> alecwh_d: I'm not sure there is a way, I've just looked
<thumper> alecwh_d: I'd suggest filing a bug
<thumper> alecwh_d: as either it can't be done, or it is hard to find :)
<kgoetz> you mean that big picture? course it can be changed
<kgoetz> its 'mugshot' on the branding page.
<alecwh_d> well, we just got back from a convention, and on the link there is a "show team photo" or something similar. I'd love to upload one!
<alecwh_d> kgoetz: thanks
<spiv> alecwh_d: oh, the "show group photo" just shows the mugshot of every individual, I think.
<kgoetz> alecwh_d: np.
<kgoetz> spiv: thats correct
<spiv> (The name of that link is a bit misleading)
 * kgoetz thinks there should be seperate strings for human branding and team branding
<alecwh_d> the "mugshot" is very small
<alecwh_d> it's 192px/192px
<thumper> I think there should be the ability to upload a team photo :)
<alecwh_d> oh, that sucks. I thought it was a separate photo!
<alecwh_d> Dang, we staged it and everything
<alecwh_d> spiv: kgoetz: thumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/256791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256791 in launchpad "Team/group photos are not clear" [Undecided,New]
 * kgoetz will look in a tick
<kgoetz> alecwh_d: nicely put
 * kgoetz subscribed
<alecwh_d> why thank you good sir
<kgoetz> now of course we sit back until the powers that be decide if its worth of attentio
<alecwh_d> indeed
<alecwh_d> hopefully
<alecwh_d> see ya
<DaneMutters> Hello, all.  I'm having trouble uploading to my ppa.  I get the message, "No signature on telepathy-glib_0.7.13-1_amd64.changes."  Can anybody help me solve this?
<DaneMutters> (I signed the package using debuild)
<RAOF> DaneMutters: I can tell that's not going to work from your changes file; you need to upload a source-only package :)
<RAOF> In fact, you may well just be uploading the wrong changes file.
<DaneMutters> Oh...
<DaneMutters> I've tried this with several packages that I just made.  Do they always have to be source-only?
<kgoetz> afaik so.
<DaneMutters> OK.  Thanks.
<kgoetz> alias debuild='debuild -S' ;)
<DaneMutters> That's what I did; perhaps I missed something.  I used "debuild -S -k<key>".
<kgoetz> RAOF: 's suggstiona bout wrong changes file sounds likely then
<DaneMutters> hmmmm...at what point is it supposed to generate a changes file?  debuild?  pbuilder?
<RAOF> dpkg-buildpackage will, as will debuild.
<DaneMutters> OK.  I'll fiddle around with it some more.  :-p  Thanks.
<replaceafill> hi everybody. sorry to bother, but could anybody check https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/41537
<replaceafill> thanks
<Blaqlight> anyone here>
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> :)
<kgoetz> :)
<Blaqlight> lol ok
<Blaqlight> is there anyway to remove a double post from launchpad?
<Blaqlight> it makes me look funny/foolish
<Blaqlight> and/or edit the posts themselves?
<Blaqlight> if there isn't there I would hope this funtionality would be included soon...
<Blaqlight> just my 35 cents worth.
<RainCT> Blaqlight: if by "post" you mean "bug comment", no. afaik they haven't implemented that because it would be confusing for people who use LP by mail
<Peng_> It would be neat if it automatically detected double posts...
<gnomefreak> why am i getting gnomefreak@Development:~/sunbird-locales/sunbird-locales-0.8$ bzr push lp:~gnomefreak/sunbird-locales/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~gnomefreak/sunbird-locales/ubuntu-0.x": No such project: sunbird-locales
<gnomefreak> there has to be a project since its in the repos right?
<gnomefreak> or am i going to make a project for it
<thumper> gnomefreak: there has to be a project
<thumper> gnomefreak: to be more precise, there has to be an existing project
<soren> gnomefreak: There's no 1-to-1 mapping of Ubuntu packages and launchpad projects.
<soren> gnomefreak: You can have ubuntu packages without a launchpad project, and vice-versa.
 * persia notes that there ought be a 1 to 1 mapping from any ubuntu package to some upstream project (although perhaps not LP hosted)
<gnomefreak> +1 persia  and thanks guys ill make one
<thumper> soon we will be able to associate branches with packages
<thumper> but I'm not promising when
<persia> gnomefreak: When that happens, be sure to move everything back, as packaging doesn't really belong in what appear to be upstream branches.
<gnomefreak> yep
<zyga> hello does launchpad provide (or has plans to provide) a built-in wiki for each project?
<thumper> zyga: not right now
<thumper> zyga: but it has been talked about
<Ziroday> Hi, theres a blueprint that appears to be neglected and I can't seem to track down the assignee. What is the procedure?
<persia> Ziroday: You might look at the subscribers, or ask in a general communications forum for the affected project.
<Ziroday> persia: contacted subscribers, said they did not know either
<Ziroday> persia: asking on the respective mailing list, turned up that it was a great idea but no help
<Ziroday> sorry they said it was a good idea
<Ziroday> but no advice
<persia> Ziroday: Well, that's about it then.  Beyond that, you might implement it.
<Ziroday> persia: there have been meeting regarding it but I can't seem to find them either
<Ziroday> persia: and see the blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/deviantart-theme-competition on why I have difficulties implementing it
<Ziroday> I mean who do I contact?
<persia> Ziroday: Beyond the suggestions I've just given, I can't assist you.
<Ziroday> persia: okay, thanks a load
<Ziroday> persia: have a nice night
<persia> Ziroday: Thanks.  You too.
<fta> i have a problem with my ppa. https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+build/689789 is waiting for https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+build/689779 which is fully built but apparently not in the index
<dolo> hi
<dolo> anyone here know whats the average responce time for an error reported to launchpad
<dolo> anyone here
<dolo> anyone know what this error means ? usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<kiko> dolo, sorry, what is the error you got?
<dolo>  usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<dolo> i been trying to make my own custom bootspalsh using usplash
<kiko> dolo, I see. and you reported a but against ubuntu?
<kiko> dolo, or asked a question?
<dolo> thats the error i got i been trying for a few days to get help with it
<dolo> i reported it on launchpad as a bug
<kiko> dolo, I think I'd ask a question in answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu instead
<laszlok_work> when i queue a branch for merging, will launchpad do it for me, or do i still have to bzr merge it and then mark the proposal as merged?
<dolo> kiko:  like this ? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41882
<dolo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/256537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256537 in usplash "usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument" [Undecided,New]
<laszlok_work> because my merge has been sitting in the queue for about a day now...
<kiko> dolo, yep
<kiko> laszlok_work, you need to do the merge yourself -- we don't do automated merges yet (but will soon)
<laszlok_work> kiko-fud: whats the difference between queueing it for merge and marking it as merged then?
<JontheEchidna> Hey guys, I need some help
<JontheEchidna> I keep recieving multiple copies of an email for a comment I made on a bug
<JontheEchidna> they just keep coming...
<JontheEchidna> unsubscribing doesn't help
<kiko> JontheEchidna, can you put the email, full text with full headers, in a paste, so I can see it?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> sent via pm
<kiko> JontheEchidna, got it. so.. that mail was generated at 21:14 UTC
<kiko> so about 30 minutes ago
<kiko> JontheEchidna, are they all identical?
<JontheEchidna> exactly identical
<kiko> JontheEchidna, same message-id?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<kiko> JontheEchidna, do you run a local SMTP server, or have access to one?
<kiko> sorry, gmail
<kiko> gar.
<kiko> JontheEchidna, how many have you received so far?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> 21
<kiko> JontheEchidna, do they keep coming, or have they stopped now?
<JontheEchidna> still coming
<wgrant> Checked the trace headers to work out who is resending it?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, you know maybe kmail is redownloading it over and over again...
<kiko> wgrant, the emails are identical, though
<JontheEchidna> yeah, if I hammer check email I get a ton at once
<wgrant> kiko: Right, but the trace headers will tell us if it is actually being resent and from where.
<JontheEchidna> I think the email isn't getting deleted from the smtp server
<wgrant> Or are the traces identical too?
<kiko> wgrant, they are identical
<kiko> JontheEchidna, can you log in to gmail to check if it really only has one copy
<JontheEchidna> oh great
<JontheEchidna> We’re sorry, but your Gmail account is currently experiencing errors. You won’t be able to use your account while these errors last, but don’t worry, your account data and messages are safe. Our engineers are working to resolve this issue.
<wgrant> Heh.
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
<kiko> JontheEchidna, yeah, I had seen this earlier
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll turn off automatic email checking for now
<wgrant> Sounds like both a Gmail bug and a KMail misfeature.
<kiko> JontheEchidna, btw, the emails are probably not identical -- the first and second Received: lines are probably different for each of them
<JontheEchidna> actually, they look to be exactly identical in every way
<kiko> JontheEchidna, what happened at 14:32?
<kiko> because the first two headers say that
<JontheEchidna> that's when I got the mail
<JontheEchidna> well, the first one
<JontheEchidna> or maybe not
<JontheEchidna> I think that's when it was sent from LP
<JontheEchidna> I made the comment/change to the bug at 5:15
<kiko> JontheEchidna, no, because 10.150.X.X I assume is local to you
<kiko> JontheEchidna, you need to read the headers upside down -- the top-most is the most recent.
<JontheEchidna> actually I had to close KMail since emails started coming super fast...
<wgrant> Isn't the SMTP part of the journey likely to have ended at Gmail?
 * JontheEchidna has to go eat
<kiko> wgrant, well, there are some headers on top of gmail, so whatever's being used to pull email from there is sticking lines there
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> It really shouldn't.
<wgrant> I don't think.
<wgrant> MUAs aren't meant to.
<kiko> wgrant, but I think there's something which is pulling the email into his mbox, no?
<wgrant> I presumed it was KMail speaking POP3 or IMAP.
<wgrant> I notice that some of my lists have several copies of emails from Gmail users this morning.
<wgrant> I take it they have some problems
<kiko> wgrant, heh :)
<JontheEchidna> ...348 new messages. o.O
<JontheEchidna> and I had kmail closed too
<wgrant> Hah.
<JontheEchidna> at least auth with gmail is failing now
<wgrant> Probably a good thing.
<JontheEchidna> yay, it stopped
<JontheEchidna> and regular email is working
<JontheEchidna> whew
<JontheEchidna> It's all good now
<JontheEchidna> heh, and logging into gmail online works too
<JontheEchidna> Thanks guys :)
#launchpad 2008-08-12
<poolie> hi
<jjesse> hello
<poolie> i need to take over maintainership of a project whose owner is sick/uncontactable
<poolie> is there a way to do this?
<poolie> hi jjesse
<poolie> i guess open a ticket?
<mwhudson> poolie: yes
<poolie> hm
<poolie> "help improve launchpad" is not so great
<poolie> s//such a great label/
<poolie> what if i want help myself?
<poolie> :)
<lifeless> poolie: what project
<poolie> bzr-usertest
<lifeless> you need to take it over? its in the bazaar group already, you should be able to do most things to it as-is
<poolie> hm
<poolie> it is in the bazaar project group
<poolie> that does not seem to give me any access though
<poolie> like to change bug priority
<lifeless> hmm,
<lifeless> no bug supervisor set
<lifeless> I thought that that inherited
<lifeless> I've set the bug supervisor to bzr
<poolie> !
<poolie> i will later want to change the trunk too
<poolie> did you use superpowers to change that?
<lifeless> yes
<poolie> out of curiousity through the db or the ui?
<lifeless> ui
<lifeless> doing stuff in the db -> not recommended
<lifeless> if you do need to take over the project, I can do that, but prefer not to - its better if you can get in contact with the current owner
<lifeless> I figure the bug supervisor thing isn't contentious
<lifeless> isn't likely to be, that is
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone know how to prevent a PPA build on lpia when the package architecture only specifies i386 amd64 ?
<persia> IntuitiveNipple: Why would you want to specifically block a build on lpia?
<persia> (and yes, it fails if the architecture only specifies i386 and amd64)
<IntuitiveNipple> persia: kvm and libsmbios always fail on lpia but they're only for i386 amd64 ia64
<persia> Right.  Have you tried adding lpia to the list of architectures?
<persia> (admittedly most lpia HW doesn't support VMX, but I have seen at least one chip that did)
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm... no... the idea is not to build for lpia at all :)
<persia> Right, that's the idea I don't understand.  Why shouldn't libsmbios work on lpia?
 * persia knows about kvm, and suspects that while it's mostly useless on most real lpia HW, it should build and install)
<IntuitiveNipple> well, the original authors have specified just the three architectures I mentioned... I didn't want to mess with it :)
<persia> I bet it works.  The differences between lpia and i386 are less than the differences between i386 and amd64.
<IntuitiveNipple> I guess I could *try* it ... at least those horrible red crosses will disappear :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Well yes... I just didn't want to alter the packages more than necessary. I'm mainly building up-to-the-minute package for hardy from upstream or intrepid.
<persia> IntuitiveNipple: Ah.  Nice to fix that in intrepid then.  I don't know what depends upon those, but they really ought to work for lpia.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll upload another version with lpia added and see what happens
<lifeless> lpia is less an architecture than a profile for i386
<IntuitiveNipple> There was a nasty bug in kvm-72 that I blamed on virt-manager :) It caused all grub installer actions to fail, and stopped XP rebooting
<IntuitiveNipple> So I've put the fix up and wanted the builds to look all good with green ticks :p
<IntuitiveNipple> The lpia build failure for kvm-72 is weird, anyone seen this before...
<IntuitiveNipple> mv: cannot move `/build/buildd/kvm-72+dfsg/debian/tmp/usr/bin/' to a subdirectory of itself, `/build/buildd/kvm-72+dfsg/debian/tmp/usr/bin/kvm'
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks like some serious work needed to make lpia builds of kvm work... the embedded qemu source creates build architecture-specific directories and code based on shell vars... in the case of lpia no shell var exists therefore the 'mv' source is the base-path with no extension
<persia> Strange.  I just built qemu for lpia yesterday.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/qemu/0.9.1-5ubuntu2
<IntuitiveNipple> It looks to be because it doesn't create a qemu-system-lpia binary
 * persia suspects another forum is more appropriate: perhaps #ubuntu-virt ?
<IntuitiveNipple> indeed :p
<\sh> anyone who is able to enlighten me of the new license of the new LP logo?
<thumper> \sh: it is specified in https://help.launchpad.net/Legal
<thumper> \sh: which is linked from the LP footer
<\sh> kiko-zzz: when you are awake...I'm at my desk (somehow)from 06:00 UTC to 15:00 UTC (+/- one hour)
<spiv> \sh: what do you want to know?  There was an email to the launchpad-users list saying it that is licensed as CC-BY-ND, IIRC.
<spiv> As thumper says, the legal page should have all the info.
<\sh> spiv: yes..that's why...the leonov logo was created with the new logo before it was licensed with CC-BY-ND...I need to know if we need a new one, or at least the info where can I ask for an exception so that leonov can use the base
<spiv> \sh: I'd talk to kiko
<spiv> \sh: (although if there is a problem, then it was already a problem when the logo wasn't licensed at all...)
<\sh> spiv: well, I want to be sure, that everything is correct...not to run into legal problems :) I'll try to catch kiko when he's awake ...
<\sh> now for some daily morning meetings and some coffee...laters
<wgrant> bigjools: I take it you found a reasonably easy fix for #159304, then?
<bigjools> wgrant: not easy but done nonethless
<viciouslime> hi, does anyone know how I can delete milestones from a branch?
<kiko-zzz> viciouslime, do you mean from a series? you need to request that through answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<viciouslime> kiko-zzz: thanks :) I'll do that
<kiko-zzz> you're welcome
<persia> bigjools: How is "Maintained" packages calculated on dogfood?  The number seems high.
<bigjools> persia: it's where the user appears in the Mainainter tag on the source package
<persia> bigjools: Interesting.  One of your examples seems to do things differently than many of us.
<persia> Also, since we're tracking uploads (which I like), maybe s/packages/uploads/ in the explanatory text?
<bigjools> persia: how do you mean?
<persia> bigjools: Most of use will use Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> or Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lsits.ubuntu.com> for ubuntu-specific uploads.  Your first example doesn't do that.
<bigjools> that's how it's always been on that page (even before it was broken)
<wgrant> So PPA packages aren't uploaded nor maintained?
<bigjools> in Ubuntu, no
<wgrant> Right, but it doesn't exactly say that.
<wgrant> But looking much better in general.
<bigjools> great
<bigjools> this is pretty much what I will release for now, barring any serious issues
<persia> I miss pre-Dapper package history, but that's not typically relevant for any of my non-vanity use cases.
<bigjools> if there are any more things you would like to see differently, please file bugs and we can do that separately
<wgrant> So it still doesn't show superseded SPRs?
<persia> Right.  Nvaigation needs work, but mpt was already on about that.
<persia> wgrant: It shows Edgy, but not Breezy (at least for ~persia)
<wgrant> 'Displaying first 30 packages out of 726 total
<wgrant> That sounds a little strange.
<wgrant> Is there no text in a similar position elsewhere in Launchpad?
<persia> Because of the work "packages" or because of something else?
<wgrant> I'm not sure.
<wgrant> 'out of', maybe.
<bigjools> the lists only show items that are actually published
<wgrant> Right, that's probably a bad idea.
<bigjools> it's something that we could add extra filtering for on the batched listings
<wgrant> Why make the distinction about published/unpublished?
<bigjools> I am just wary of changing something that's clearly been that way for a long time
<wgrant> I don't think anybody actually likes it that way.
<persia> bigjools: Is it harder to get the data for the now obsolete releases?
<bigjools> no, the distroseries state does not enter the (current) query, it's purely done on whether the package is published
<wgrant> Doesn't that implicitly unpublish the SPPs, though?
<bigjools> no, the same package could be published in another series
<bigjools> if it's not, then the package is obsoleted, yes
<wgrant> Well, once all SPPs for a SPR are unpublished, the SPR will vanish from that page. That's what I meant.
<bigjools> correct
<bigjools> so would it be more useful to show *all* packages, regardless of state?
<wgrant> I think so.
<wgrant> Now it's batched there shouldn't be a problem.
<bigjools> I can tweak it on dogfood right now, just a sec
<wgrant> persia: What do you think?
<bigjools> let's see what happens
<persia> I'd be personally happy with *all* packages, regardless of state, but as I said, it's only for vanity use cases.
<wgrant> At the moment, if somebody only cares about N packages, but cares about them a lot, they only get N uploads shown.
<bigjools> ok, it's showing a lot more packages now
<wgrant> Indeed it is.
<wgrant> I must have uploaded an awful lot in Edgy.
<wgrant> Or multiple times in one series, I guess.
<persia> I had Edgy showing in my results before
<wgrant> Maintained packages is still broken, but that might make more sense like that.
<wgrant> persia: Probably because it has SPPs in other distroseries.
<wgrant> persia: It will show the series in which it was originally uploaded, not where it is currently published.
<persia> wgrant: Ah, quite possibly: it may have shipped also in Feisty.
<persia> Hmm.  I'm still only seeing one entry per source per release.  Am I missing something?
<emgent> Rinchen: around ?
<wgrant> Ooh.
<wgrant> You import Lenny on dogfood?
<wgrant> I was looking for sid instead.
<persia> Hmm.  Finally found 1 Breezy package.
<wgrant> persia: Must be published in Dapper.
<persia> I'm also certain that the numbers are off: e.g. dholbach had > 140 packages uploaded in Feisty, but it only shows 155 across all releases for him.
<wgrant> persia: 'Displaying first 30 packages out of 779 total
<wgrant> That's for dholbach.
<wgrant> Is it deliberate that I'm not shown as both uploading and maintaining a package?
<persia> wgrant: Hmm.  I wonder how I got my result, but refreshing shows me yours.
<wgrant> Interesting indeed.
<bigjools> wgrant: yes that's deliberate
<wgrant> bigjools: Seems a but strange, but OK.
<wgrant> *bit
<bigjools> I don't know why that's done like that, I just looked at the code
<wgrant> Heh.
<bigjools> wgrant: ah it might be to filter syncs
<wgrant> Manual syncs should show up as an upload, and autosyncs are owned by katie. What do you mean?
<bigjools> where the maintainer is not the uploader
<bigjools> and we're interested in who uploaded it
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But you filter things that I have uploaded but where I am the maintainer too.
<bigjools> really?  got an example?
<wgrant> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+uploaded-packages lacks soundconverter 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<wgrant> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+maintained-packages has it.
<wgrant> And I'm in the Changed-By.
<wgrant> There are also inconsistencies in the text when somebody has uploaded nothing.
<wgrant> For the package pages, the username is used. +related-projects and everywhere else in the UI uses display name.
<wgrant> 'has no maintained packages' -> 'maintains no packages'
<bigjools> wgrant: right that's deliberate - the uploaded packages section only contains those where you're *only* the uploader
<wgrant> 'has no uploaded packages' -> 'has uploaded no packages'
<wgrant> bigjools: Seems a bit odd...
<wgrant> It would make sense in Debian.
<bigjools> maybe it should be renamed to "Sponsored uploads"
<wgrant> Except that's not it at all.
<wgrant> That's another section that we need, though.
<wgrant> Well, s/we need/would be nice/
<wgrant> The intersection between that and anything else on the page would be {}, though.
<persia> Not necessarily: one could sponsor an upload to a package one maintains.
<wgrant> persia: GOod point.
<persia> Note that for the hypothetical "Sponsored Uploads", we're not interested in cases where Changed-By: and .changes signer are the same.
<persia> Actually, is there already a bug for "Sponsored Uploads"?  I've a use case that might make it interesting (although not essential).
<bigjools> wgrant: thanks for pointing out those other inconsistencies
<wgrant> persia: I think there might be.
 * persia will search later.
<wgrant> But it might be in a comment in one of the other bugs.
<wgrant> bigjools: It's one of the things I do best.
<bigjools> wgrant: I'll bear that in mind :)
<wgrant> Is there a timeframe for Soyuz to grow full rebuild support?
<bigjools> wgrant: define "full"
<bigjools> we do plan on doing rebuilds this year
<wgrant> Able to rebuild universe.
<bigjools> but not the "scorched earth" type
<wgrant> And give us results.
<persia> bigjools: Does that mean complete archive rebuild on import from the previous release series, or just button-push rebuild?
<wgrant> bigjools: Right, we've never expected more than that, I don't think.
<bigjools> the latter for now
<bigjools> but
<persia> ...
<bigjools> we're working on a spec that introduces derivative archive support so you can clone an archive (in part or full) and rebuild a selection of packages
<wgrant> Isn't that what a rebuild archive basically is, anyway?
<bigjools> yes - we've just made it generic
<bigjools> so the same code can be used for other purposes
<wgrant> Good to know.
<persia> bigjools: Any chance that it could be organised in such a way to allow something like a "test-rebuild-everything" feature?
<wgrant> Easy enough to do with appropriate ogreing.
<persia> My fear is that it would be abused to do archive-test-rebuilds on Ubuntu, and presumably you'd only want that once in a while.
<persia> Having an official "test-rebuilds" feature probably avoids that, although it may not be signfiicantly different in implementation.
<bigjools> persia: I guess if all packages are selected we'll be able to rebuild everything, but obviously there's issues around bootstrapping
<persia> bigjools: Understood.  I'm just thinking that you'll want to have an official "Ubuntu rebuild test" section so you don't end up with twelve.
<bigjools> yeah this sort of thing is under discussion.  The spec is here although it's a bit bare to non-Canonical people: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/archive-derivatives
 * bigjools -> food
<wgrant> bigjools: I think we're used to that by now.
<persia> bigjools: Just out of curiosity, why would you want to disallow direct uploads?
<persia> I know at least the Ubuntu Desktop Japanese Remix and BlankOn would like to support that, rather than uploading to a PPA and copying the packages.
<persia> (or running DAK externally as both do now)
<kiko-zzz> persia, direct meaning binary?
<persia> kiko-zzz: No, that would be bad.  Source.
<\sh> Ah..kiko is awake ;)
<persia> From the blueprints page "The copy archive will never have direct uploads but will instead have packages copied to it from another archive (its parent)."
<kiko-zzz> ah, ok
<persia> I just don't understand why if archives are generalised, it wouldn't be appropriate to allow uploads there (presumably with configurable permissions, etc.)
<persia> Also, for the rebuild-test archive-consistency use-case, would a new copy of the same source trigger a rebuild?
<persia> Alternately, if these copies include binary also, what happens when they are build with e.g. different C++ ABIs, and the resulting packages don't work together (because of, say, an experimental g++ in one of the PPAs from which it is sourced)
<wgrant> The world burns.
<kiko-zzz> persia, I think there's some desire to maintain a level of simplicity and there's also a lot of corner-cases we avoid by not allowing direct uploads, but I'll talk it over a bit with julian
<bigjools> basically correct
<kiko-zzz> bigjools, right. but how do you address persia's use case (or his concern)? :)
<persia> Understood, and I can imagine some of the corner cases.  Is it at least a source-only copy?
 * bigjools reads more scrollback
<bigjools> copies are only ever source only
<wgrant> Good.
<wgrant> But hmm.
<persia> Good.  And does a fresh copy of the same source trigger a new rebuild?
<wgrant> Post-initialisation, you mean?
<bigjools> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Copying only sources at initialisation seems strange unless you are rebuilding.
<bigjools> right, we intend that sources are copied and then you hit the Big Red Button
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> (it would be a bit easier if these specs were public, of course)
<bigjools> persia: it could do, we've not discussed that in complete depth.  The original intention is to make copy archives cheap as chips so you can just make a new one
<persia> There's enough information on the blueprints page to point at things, but yes, it would be.
<persia> More interestingly, if one subscribes to a spec early enough, one can get all the wiki edits by email, even though one cannot actually see the spec.
<wgrant> I can't imagine that creating a derivative archive could be cheap unless you publish in the same place. Which is bad unless it's a snapshot archive.
<bigjools> wgrant: who said they need to be published? :)
<wgrant> bigjools: Why do I want an unpublished non-rebuild archive?
<persia> bigjools: These aren't being published?
<bigjools> there will be an option to publish them or not
<wgrant> (except to confuse people who are looking at dogfood and see that lenny says it has no packages. That was confusing)(
<bigjools> dogfood is, erm, in a state of flux shall we say
<wgrant> I note that there is a nice unpublished Lenny copy, though.
<bigjools> yes, we're doing that to make syncs easier
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> I thought gina might be dead for a while once s-i-s came along.
<bigjools> gina just won't die, I think kiko put some immortality code in there
<wgrant> Heh.
<bigjools> we don't currently use her for anything btw, but she's going to get a new frock for Debian importing
<wgrant> I thought she was used for importing from security dak.
<elmo> wgrant: no, security uploads are re-uploaded to lp after going through dak (sic)
<wgrant> Ah. Hm.
<persia> re: sponsoring earlier: bug #155956 (for any wishing to subscribe)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155956 in soyuz "+me/+packages should present different sections for sponsored uploads" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155956
<raphink> hello
<raphink> the Ubuntu wiki is broken for me
<raphink> it seems to be linked to the kubuntu2 theme
<raphink> http://pastebin.ca/1168083
<raphink> thi sis the trac
<raphink> trace
 * emgent need one launchpad devel
<intellectronica> emgent: still need one?
<emgent> intellectronica: sure.
<intellectronica> emgent: at your service, sir
<emgent> intellectronica: nice :)
<emgent> i need to know all people with Africa/Kigali timezone
<emgent> (in launchpad)
<emgent> I need it for Human project in Rwanda
<emgent> intellectronica: can you grep this?
<emgent> now some italian ubuntu people are in rwanda for tech ubuntu stuff (openoffice, firefox etc.)
<emgent> but we should know if there is some ubuntu people in kigali for talk about possible collaboration
<emgent> intellectronica: can you help me ?
<intellectronica> emgent: i'm not sure what's our policy on doing something like that. the information is there (and you can google for it) but given that we don't provide a direct search function, i'm not sure it would be ok for me to run a search like that for a user
<emgent> intellectronica: ....
<intellectronica> emgent: i'll ask around and see what people think. in the meanwhile, would you mind filing a question?
<emgent> i need to know only pubblic information..
<emgent> timezone is pubblic in launchpad, but i cant check this value in launchpad search filter.
<intellectronica> emgent: yeah, that's my point. the information is there, so you're welcome to search for it, but since there isn't a way to search for it directly, i'm not sure if it's ok to run such a search for you
<intellectronica> emgent: however, this discussion is quite theoretical, as https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Africa%2FKigali should give you what you want
<emgent> uhm i go to check
<emgent> thanks
<intellectronica> emgent: looks like it's only two users, and one of them writes in his profile that he's studying in england, so maybe the tz information for him is wrong :)
<emgent> yeah saw that :(
<emgent> ok, thanks
<TheEric> any lp admins around?
<mtaylor> rosetta question... if I've added more strings to my .pot file, do I just upload the .pot and launchpad iwll run the msgmerge on the .po files it has?
<bdmurray> I'm getting OOPS trying to moderate the ubuntu-bugcontrol mailing list
<Rinchen> barry, ^^
<Rinchen> bdmurray, do you have an oops number for Ursinha-lunch to look up?
<barry> bdmurray: that's not good
<bdmurray> OOPS-955G2074
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/955G2074
 * barry waits 10 minutes
<bdmurray> I just generated that one though
<kiko-phone> TheEric, there always are, it's best to just ask your question and get the cool satisfaction of having it fixed!
<barry> Rinchen, bdmurray wow.  i've got the oops now.  i'll submit a bug report on that
<kiko-phone> barry, is it a wow oops then? :)
<barry> kiko-phone: wow in the sense that it's triggering an assertion, so clearly unexpected
 * barry guesses all bugs are unexpected tho ;)
<kiko-phone> heh
<Ursinha> barry-away, thanks for reporting that bug
<popey> uhm, how odd, i just got mails from bug 155947 and bug 51315 with the subject "Georgia: Ceasefire and Withdrawal Now"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155947 in libnss-ldap "libnss-ldap: calls to initgroups() causes boot to hang when using 'bind_policy hard'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 51315 in libnss-ldap "udevd: nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/51315
<mtaylor> anybody on translations?
<mtaylor> I just tried to upload a .pot and now status shows "failed"
<mtaylor> can't entirely say I understand how I'm supposed to update my .pot
<Syntux> Hi, I deleted a package from PPA and now I'm uploading a fixed version but getting that it was already accepted and I cannot upload it again although the delete was executed hours ago.
<\sh> Syntux: first, why are you deleting it, when you uploading a new one anyways...
<Syntux> \sh, I forgot to add 0ubuntu to the version so I had to reupload and when I tried that it said that I cannot upload older version
<\sh> kiko: is the archive package delete cron job still running so few times ? I thought you (the admins) thought about increasing the interval
<Syntux> \sh, it has already been deleted, in my PPA I have 0 packages, 0 MB binary and source.
<kiko> \sh, I actually don't know the answer to that question! I need to check with the soyuz guys
<\sh> Syntux: ask the soyuz people :)
<Syntux> Who are they?
<Syntux> Are they from the dark side?
 * Syntux hides
<Romario99> hey folks, is it possible to rename a project completely?
<kiko> sure it is
<kiko> what project, Romario99?
<Romario99> gscrot
<Romario99> it is not needed immediately
<kiko> Romario99, and what would it be renamed to, if it was?
<Romario99> gnapshot
<kiko> what a better name indeed
<kiko> should I do it now?
<Romario99> hehe, i know
<Romario99> but its a frontend for scrot
<kiko> I know, but scrot is a really bad name!
<Romario99> yes, am refactoring the whole app to be a standalone application
<Romario99> and gscrot is obsolete ;-)
<Romario99> i will let you know when it should be done
<Romario99> thank you, kiko
<kiko> Romario99, cool, no worries
<wgrant> Syntux: You can't ever upload an older version.
<Syntux> wgrant, yeah that should make sense but now I have deleted the package and want to upload it to fix that mistake
<wgrant> That is beside the point.
<wgrant> Uploading older versions can confuse things horribly.
<wgrant> It simply should not be done.
<wgrant> (and Soyuz enforces this)
<Syntux> wgrant, what do you recommend doing now? changing the package name?
<Syntux> :-)
<Syntux> increasing the version?
<wgrant> The version.
<wgrant> You would never change the name for something small like this...
<wgrant> As that does the same thing as reducing the version.
<wgrant> No upgrades.
<wgrant> And it's generally bad.
<Syntux> Ok
<Syntux> I admit it was a horrible mistake.
<Syntux> :-)
<Syntux> will increase the version now, thankfully I marked it as experimental
<lifeless> barry: hey, are mailman 'topics' case insensitive?
<Syntux> what is Soyuz ?
<barry> lifeless: the topic patterns are just regular expressions, and i believe they are case insensitive.
<wgrant> Soyuz is the part of Launchpad which manages the packages in distributions and PPAs.
<lifeless> we have a user saying they aren't working for her
<lifeless> this is the regex:
<lifeless> \[merge\]
<lifeless> \[codereview\]
<lifeless> note that that is two lines
<lifeless> does it need a | and branches ?
<lifeless> a mail got through with subject [MERGE] wordlist refactoring
<lifeless> so 'what are we doing wrong'
<kiko> Syntux, the part of launchpad that knows how to manage packages.
<Syntux> oh I see.
<Syntux> Thank you
<lifeless> kiko: is it still the official name, or is it launchpad packages or something ?
<kiko> lifeless, it's still the official name.
<lifeless> cool
#launchpad 2008-08-13
<jjesse> good evening, i'm having problems with checking out the ubuntu-docs getting the following error:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37014
<lifeless> jjesse: did you create the ubuntu-doc directory locally yourself ?
<jjesse> lifeless: no i didn't
<lifeless> interesting :/
<jjesse> i can checkout other branches from lp w/ no issues
<jjesse> i have the same error message with kubuntu-doc
<lifeless> spiv: ^ first guesses?
 * spiv looks
<spiv> That branch on lp is in rich-root-pack format.
<jjesse> sorry that is greek to me
<spiv> Sorry, I'll elaborate.
<lifeless> spiv: the local branch creation is doing the wrong thing possibly?
<jjesse> ok
<lifeless> jjesse: what version of bzr do you have ?
<spiv> lifeless: I think there's already a local repo
<lifeless> 11:12 < lifeless> jjesse: did you create the ubuntu-doc directory locally yourself ?
<lifeless> 11:12 < jjesse> lifeless: no i didn't
<spiv> Ah, hmm.
<lifeless> confusion can of course ensure
<lifeless> ensue I mean
<spiv> jjesse: so, the immediate cause is that the branch on launchpad is in a different format to the one being created locally
<spiv> jjesse: it's not clear yet why this has happened.
<jjesse> spiv: ok
<spiv> jjesse: what version of bzr are you using?
<jjesse> 1.5 on intrepid
 * spiv tries to reproduc
<jjesse> i was talking to sommer on #ubuntu-doc last night and on his intrepid build he couldn't reproduce it checked out fine
<jjesse> should i be doing a bzr checkout lp:ubuntu-doc ?
<spiv> Yes, that command should work.
<spiv> Ok, I get that error with bzr 1.5 too.
<spiv> But not with bzr 1.6rc1
<spiv> jjesse: There's a PPA with 1.6rc1 in it at https://launchpad.net/~bzr-beta-ppa/+archive
<spiv> jjesse: if you upgrade to that it should fix the problem, or you can use "bzr checkout sftp://jjesse@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu-intrepid ubuntu-doc" as a workaround with 1.5.
<jjesse> will 1.6 make it to intrepid?
<spiv> Yes, I expect it will.
<jjesse> checking it out w/ 1.5 like you suggested
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'm looking for using launchpad as my openID provider, but I can't find in my profile the URL I shall be using in other website. Am I blind or the accessis limited for the moment?
<jml> fabrice_sp: on my page I see it in a field called "OpenID login:"
<jml> fabrice_sp: just above Time Zone
<jml> fabrice_sp: in a table below my name
<fabrice_sp_> sorry: I get disconnected because of lag...
<fabrice_sp_> jml: did you answered me?
<jml> <jml> fabrice_sp: on my page I see it in a field called "OpenID login:"
<jml>  fabrice_sp: just above Time Zone
<jml>  fabrice_sp: in a table below my name
<fabrice_sp_> jml: I don't have it on mine. Are you launchpad beta test team member? According to wiki, they are the only one to see it (but don't know if it's up-to-date or not)
<jml> fabrice_sp: I am.
<fabrice_sp_> jml: ok. So the wiki is still accurate :-) Thanks.
<fabrice_sp> jml: is it possible to enable it without being member of the beta test team?
<jml> fabrice_sp: I don't think so.
<jml> fabrice_sp: it'll be available to everyone pretty soon though.
<fabrice_sp> jml: ok. Thanks for your answers ;-)
<jml> fabrice_sp: np :)
<jamesh> fabrice_sp: there are plans to change the identity URLs to something more memorable, so now is probably not the best time to use LP as an OpenID provider (unless you just want to delegate to it)
<jamesh> (one of the reasons it isn't exposed generally)
<fabrice_sp> jamesh: and do you know when it will be open to everybody?
<jamesh> when the changes I mentioned above have been made and tested, I'd guess
<fabrice_sp> ok. I'll wait then. Thanks!
<jamesh> fabrice_sp: we don't want people to rely on identity URLs that we won't be maintaining long term
<jamesh> and it wasn't til the beta test that the problems with the current scheme really showed up.
<fabrice_sp> jamesh: makes sense. That's what beta are for :-)
<jamesh> fabrice_sp: that said, if you want to delegate some other URL to use LP as an OpenID provider, that isn't so much of a problem
<jamesh> you'd just need to update the delegation later on
<fabrice_sp> jamesh: ok. But as I don't see my openID URL, I'm not able to use it, even delegating, right? That's why I have to wait until it's publicly available, as far as I understand.
<jamesh> fabrice_sp: entering "https://login.launchpad.net" at http://openidenabled.com/python-openid/trunk/examples/consumer/ should tell you
<fabrice_sp> jamesh: greaaaat! You're the man :-) I just have to update my webpage, to delegate to the url I see, and that's it. Thanks!
<jamesh> fabrice_sp: the headers needed to do delegation on https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID are mostly correct, although I think openid.server is meant to be https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<fabrice_sp> jamesh: I'll do a test then with the openid server you said, and the info in https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID (after work :-) ) thanks!
<jamesh> fabrice_sp: you should be able to use that openidenabled.com site to test the delegation too
<fabrice_sp> jamesh: good point. I'll do that. Thanks again!
<chx> hi. if you compare http://drupal.org/project/cvs/3060?nid=3060&page=0&nid=3060 http://drupal.org/project/cvs/3060?nid=3060&page=1&nid=3060 to https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/drupal/main you can see that since about a day ago the import does not import anything new
<thumper> chx: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/drupal/main seems up to date to me
<chx> thumper: now it is . thanks .
<ignas> hi
<ignas> who do I have to prod to get my translation templates approved?
<intellectronica> ignas: jtv or danilos should be able to help
<jtv> ignas: hi
<jtv> ignas, what project?
<ignas> https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/2008.4/+imports
<ignas> jtv: hi
<jtv> ignas: the schooltool one is an update for the existing one?
<ignas> yes, kind of
<jtv> not exactly?
<ignas> well - we are serializing our release process, so on one hand - it is newer than the one assigned to trunk
<ignas> but at the same time, trunk should get updated some time in the future, or we should stop translating trunk altogether
<ignas> not sure at the moment
<jtv> ignas: from our perspective, the release series live completely separate lives.
<jtv> So for now, the only question is whether schooltool.pot replaces the schooltool template that's already in this series.
<ignas> there are no templates in that series
<ignas> at the moment
<ignas> so - it is not replacing anything
<jtv> ignas: I do see templates!
<ignas> where? https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/2008.4 ?
<ignas> 2008.4 has only schooltool.lyceum.journal.pot
<ignas> but no schooltool.pot
<jtv> ignas: that's where I saw them, so maybe they're deactivated.
<jtv> I can't check for another minute or so because I accidentally closed my browser and then accepted some upgrades.
<ignas> deactivated? maybe because I wanted to upload templates earlier
<ignas> but canceled it in the review phase
<ignas> and then uploaded the "good" ones
<ignas> now
<jtv> ignas: I saw a bunch of templates, with translations even.
<jtv> ignas: oh wait, my browser is back and it seems I was looking at the development branch.
<ignas> I see
<jtv> ignas: sorry about that :)
<jtv> ignas: they're approved now.  Should start importing in a few minutes.
<ignas> cool, thanks
<jtv> np
<jtv> ignas: the first of your templates is imported.  If the queue is a bit busy, it'll be a few more minutes before the next one is processed.
<ignas> jtv: what is the procedure of moving of old translations into the new template?
<jtv> ignas: easiest is to import the ones from the old series, and upload them to the new series.  That way they provide a nice "warm start" for the new series.
<ignas> jtv: thanks, I will try that
<jtv> ignas: by the way, both your templates imported now.  Enjoy!
<ignas> jtv: all of these po files will have to be reviewed?
<c0mpub0mb> question, what is launchpad written in ?
<c0mpub0mb> just curious.
<compubomb> ?..
<kiko> dneary!
<kiko> compubomb, it's written in python, using zope 3 and storm
<dneary> kiko?
<kiko> how's it going
<dneary> kiko: Good :)
<kiko> good to hear
<kiko> I just finally got back into brazil
<dneary> Preparing a semi marathon for September, and got some cycling in the alps last weekend :)
<dneary> Did the Cormet de Roselend
<dneary> And the Col des Saisies
<dneary> A short cycle - only about 45k - but nice climbs
<kiko> wow, the col de saisies is very nice
<dneary> you know it?
<kiko> I was out in walnut creek two weeks ago and did lots of climbing around there; my sister lives right at the end of mount diablo
<kiko> yeah, it is a famous climb
<dneary> My in-laws have a chalet not far from there, so it was a very short climb
<dneary> And then down to Beaufort, and up to the Cormet
<dneary> Normally, the Saisies gets done either from Albertville or Ugine, or from the other side (Beaufort, Hauteluce)
<dneary> It's a nice area, anyway
<kiko> yeah, absolutely
<dneary> And I didn't exactly push hard to race up either.
<dneary> kiko: Do you guys have any election software for things like community councils?
<dneary> Or is that just the motus?
<dneary> And they're nominated, right?
<kiko> dneary, launchpad has some basic voting facilities attached to teams
<dneary> hmmm
<dneary> looking for something easy to set up for a maemo election
<dneary> Thinking of taking the GNOME software
<dneary> we will have candidates, and a list of eligible voters.
<dneary> One man, one vote
<dneary> Top 5 elected.
<kiko> I think launchpad can handle that fine
<kiko> one sec
<dneary> Simple, straightforward, but if I can manage it, I'd like a verifiable anonymous voting system
<raavan> I need help regarding usage of text data from launchpad.net for my college project
<raavan> anyone?
<kiko> raavan, text data?
<raavan> I'm a management student
<raavan> nothing to do with code.. I have a project on management function:control
<raavan> I can see launchpad as a nice control application which is used as in function of controlling software projects
<raavan> I'll be refering help/faq/wiki/tour to compile my project
<compubomb> i'm having some problems with ssh authentication using my public key
<compubomb> i do a lot of my dev on windows via zend studio, but i use samba to store all my files, when i need console i load up putty to my ubuntu-server
<raavan> kiko.
<compubomb> i have a functioning cd key etc, but it's saying "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<compubomb> problem is solving this by typing xterm is not possible as i'm in a terminal emulator.
<kiko> raavan, so.. I'm not sure exactly what you're asking me. I think you're asking if it's a good idea to host your non-coding project on Launchpad.
<raavan> no, I'm asking whether I can select Launchpad as my case in a project on Controlling function of management
<kiko> raavan, hmmm. well, I think you /can/ but I might be able to help you more if you tell me what the project is actually about
<raavan> I'll be writing on basics of how launchpad works and how it helps in management of software projects
<raavan> The topic of project is "Control Function" and I believe Launchpad is helpful for controlling development of software projects
<kiko> raavan, it sounds like a great idea if you explain it that way. there's a lot of data in launchpad to support a number of interesting studies, and the information is all in a single place
<raavan> Is it legal if I refer and jot down some of the points from https://launchpad.net/+tour/index
<kiko> raavan, I believe you, though you should check with Rinchen to be sure, and if it isn't, I'll get you a note of explicit consent
<raavan> How should i go about it? where can I find Rinchen?
<kiko> raavan, he'll be on in an hour or so, he's in colorado
<raavan> I'm searched him on launchpad. Should I contact him via email?
<kiko> raavan, sure, you can do that too
<raavan> thank you kiko, should i mention our chat in the email?
<raavan> Thank you very much! The project will be presented in front of the management of the college. our college is known for IT vsit.edu.in It might also help in promotion of humanity
<compubomb> what does this mean ?
<compubomb> Path: /data/www/hosts/test-work.ath.cx : bzr push lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms
<compubomb> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<kiko> raavan, sure thing, that's pretty cool.
<kiko> compubomb, maybe you had an interrupted push done to there before which left junk around?
<compubomb> kiko: how do i fix it ?
<beuno> compubomb, bzr push lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms --use-existing-dir
<kiko> compubomb, uhh, read the error message, first. :-)
 * beuno gave the answer away
<raavan> thank you once again, I'll be in touch. bye friends
<compubomb> kiko: the problem is, i keep thinking i'm doing it wrong, how do i view the code i've uploaded to lp ?
<compubomb> kiko: first i did > bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit; bzr push lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms --use-existing-dir
<compubomb> shouldn't my code show up on lp ?
<kiko> compubomb, it takes a few minutes for the scanner to run
<compubomb> kiko: then how do i view what i have there remotely ?
<kiko> compubomb, after those minutes have passed the changes will show up in your code.launchpad.net page
<compubomb> kiko: it says i haven't commited anything.
<beuno> compubomb, the branch actually looks empty
<beuno> ba you run locally:  bzr log
<beuno> *can
<compubomb> beuno: sure
<compubomb> it's empty
<compubomb> beuno: doesn't print anything
<beuno> good, then it's not LP's fault  :)
<compubomb> just shows up empty
<beuno> compubomb, did you do a commit?
<compubomb> User: compubomb Host: ubuntuserver
<compubomb> Path: /data/www/hosts/test-work.ath.cx : bzr commit lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms
<compubomb> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: "lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms"
<compubomb> i was trying to do a commit, wtf am i doing wrong ?
<beuno> compubomb, you have to commit locally first
<beuno> then push
<compubomb> beuno: i have i believe
<beuno> so, in the local branch,  bzr commit -m'Cute commit message'
<beuno> compubomb, bzr is saying you haven't
<compubomb> beuno: i didn't know you had to use a commit message by default
<beuno> compubomb, you always have to specify a commit message. You can either specify it in the command, or just do "bzr commit", and your default text editor will popup asking for one
<kiko> I don't think you have to
<kiko> it pops up an editor
<beuno> so you can run, but you can't hide
<compubomb> is this good ? http://rafb.net/p/clQWNK59.html
<beuno> compubomb, wonderful :)
<compubomb> so does that mean my stuff is uploaded ?
<beuno> not, push again, and your all set on Launchpad
<compubomb> push again ?
<compubomb> okay.
<beuno> *now.  Damn I suck at typing before my morning coffee
<beuno> compubomb, it will now remember the location, so you can just do:  bzr push
<compubomb> beuno: when i typed it again, ti said "No new revisions to push."
<compubomb> beuno: so if i modify a file, all i have to do is bzr commit; bzr push ?
<beuno> compubomb, yeap
 * compubomb makes a macro alias :P
<beuno> compubomb, you want to commit and push in one step?
<compubomb> alias bzr-save="bzr commit&&bzr push"
<beuno> compubomb, you can do it easier/better then that
<compubomb> beuno: oh..
<compubomb> how so ?
<beuno> compubomb, have you run "bzr add", to version all the files?
<compubomb> beuno: believe so.
<beuno> you can use "checkouts" instead of branches
<beuno> so, try this in a different dir:   bzr co lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms
<beuno> that will create a checkout
<beuno> bound to lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms
<beuno> so, whenever you commit locally, it will commit online
<compubomb> i'll give it a shot
<compubomb> bzr co lp:~robertkraig/+junk/mycms test.krob.ath.cx <-- will this create a directory for me ?
<ignas> jtv: will po file uploads have to wait for your approval too? or will they get through automatically? i mean - i can see them in the queue as needing review...
<compubomb> and put all the information inside of it?
<beuno> compubomb, yeap
<beuno> compubomb, a good investment of time would be to go through: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/user-guide/index.html
<jtv> ignas: they should normally go in automatically, though the automated review may take a bit longer than the import itself.
<ignas> jtv: "automated review" ?
<jtv> ignas: yes, there is an automated review process that tries to approve as much as it safely can.  Items that stay in the queue for too long are then reviewed by a human.
<compubomb> beuno: definately easier to use then svn
<compubomb> :p
<beuno> compubomb, absolutely!
<ignas> jtv: i see, thanks for the information
<jtv> ignas: np
<TheEric> any chance of some LP admin fixing our repository? Due to some weird bug (report submitted) our revision history shows as 0 and we're unable to get the most recent revision.
<Peng_> What about renaming/deleting and recreating the branch?
<TheEric> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/257340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257340 in launchpad-bazaar "Revision History set to 0 following push" [Undecided,New]
<TheEric> haven't tried that.
<Peng_> (You shouldn't delete it, since it might still be helpful to figure out what went wrong.)
<Peng_> jml: So, bzr+http? :D
<andylockran> hey guys
<andylockran> what's the best way to undo a revision.. i.e move the main branch back to revision 345 from current revision 349
<jpds> andylockran: "bzr uncommit" till what you want.
<jpds> andylockran: Do the changes you want then "bzr commit"
<andylockran> jpds, thanks
<jpds> andylockran: Then "bzr pull --overwrite"
<jpds> andylockran: Err, push*
<Peng_> andylockran: It might be better to just make a new commit that reverts the bad revisions, rather than destroying history.
<andylockran> Peng_: I need to destory the history.. uploaded a md5 hashed password.. no biggy, and other miniscule changes
<andylockran> how to bzr uncommit on the actual launchpad repo.  I do it locally and it says "no new revisions to push" when I push it (which makes sense)
<Peng_> andylockran: push --overwrite
<andylockran> ta
<rtg> is anyone else having problems reporting bugs from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<kiko> rtg, is it timing out? or something else?
<rtg> kiko: timeout error
<rtg> kiko: I disabled redirection as well.
<rtg> (Error ID: OOPS-956A3049)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/956A3049
<ignas> jtv: i can see schooltool-lt.po template approved in https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/2008.4/+imports, but Lithuanian translation still has no translated strings in it...
<kiko> rtg, there's a load issue on the DB server at the moment, we're looking into it
<rtg> kiko: I guess its time for a break then.
<kiko> rtg, sorry bout that
<jtv> ignas, kiko: actually, I think it's because the system isn't confident enough that "schooltool-lt" means Lithuanian.
<ignas> but i have uploaded the tarball that i have downloaded from launchpad
<jtv> ignas: if that file was created from an upload, then it will have the name of the originally uploaded file.
<ignas> i just canceled the "pot" file that was included in the launchpad-export.tgz
<jtv> ignas: it's also possible that a published upload changed the name.  The system assumes that published uploads have "better" file names.
<ignas> but other than that, it's the tarball that I got from https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/development/+pots/schooltool
<ignas>  /+export
<kiko> rtg, can you try again and see if it works now?
<rtg> kiko: still timing out
<ignas> jtv: not sure what you mean by "published uploads"
<jtv> ignas: nm, you're right about the names.  I'm falling asleep here.
<ignas> jtv: oh, sorry, didn't know it's late where you are...
<jtv> ignas: not your fault :-)
<kiko> rtg, hmmm
<jtv> ignas: blame the solar system :)
<ignas> jtv: cool, don't know if you did anything, but lithuanian has a bunch of translations now
<jtv> ignas: wasn't me, so auto-approval seems to be working :)
<ignas> albeit slowly ;)
<TheEric> any word about bug #257340 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257340 in launchpad-bazaar "Revision History set to 0 following push" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257340
<jjesse> good afteronn trying to checkout kubuntu-docs w/ intrepid and getting the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37214/
<ignas> jtv, danilos: could any of you approve schooltool-es.po in https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/2008.4/+imports , please, i have a translator who is very eager to start his job ;)
<jtv> ignas: done
<ignas> jtv: thanks
<thumper> TheEric: it seems that someone has pushed up a broken branch
<thumper> TheEric: we have a quarantine area which is where pushes go
<thumper> TheEric: `bzr branch lp:xpattern` -> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.NotLefthandHistory: Supplied history does not follow left-hand parents
<thumper> TheEric: I guess a question would be "how did this happen?"
<TheEric> Exactly. The person who pushed previously didn't do anything different than what they did previously.
<TheEric> No clue. They didn't use any --overwrite rule or anything.
<thumper> TheEric: using which version of bzr?
<TheEric> I don't know which version they're using. We're still waiting on a their .bzr.log file
<TheEric> on their .bzr.log file, even.
<TheEric> how would one reconcile without using ssh?
<TheEric> that sftp:// reconcile failed : http://pastebin.com/m65dc1423
<TheEric> Here's the .bzr.log file - http://pastebin.com/m13f08af1
<ignas> jtv, danilos: sorry to be disturbing you again, but maybe any of you is on-line?
<moreati> What is the syntax to link another lp bug in a comment?
<kiko> moreati, "bug XXX"
<kiko> though the syntax is quite flexible, that's the simplest thing that's known to work
<moreati> ah, that's far too straigh forward. Thanks.
<jam> Hi everybody. I'm trying to make use of the PPA copy functionality to create a package for multiple series
<jam> But when I do a "copy" it just tells me that the target already exists
<jam> The following source cannot be copied: bzr 1.6~rc2-1~bazaar1~hardy1 in hardy (same version already building in the destination archive for Hardy)
<jam> Even though I've selected a different target series.
<kiko> jam: what are you copying to?
<jam> kiko: I'm trying to copy within the ~bzr-beta-ppa, so that I have packages for Gutsy/Hardy/Intrepid
<jam> ATM, we have to build new packages locally, and upload them
<jam> and when you are supporting 5+ series
<jam> that is a pain
<kiko> agreed
<jam> The copy feature seems ideal for it, except it doesn't work
<kiko> jam: hang on a little bit.
<jam> I'm trying to figure out if it is by design (because it only wants 1 ...~hardy1 package and isn't going to rename it to ~gutsy1), or if it is just a bug.
<kiko> it only wants 1 ~hardy1 package, yes.
<kiko> however, AFAIK copying sources and binaries across should work
<beuno> kiko, the problem is, when you copy hardy -> gutsy, the dependency versions stick for hardy, so it doesn't meet them for gutsy
<kiko> beuno, and if you copy just the sources, it doesn't let you?
<beuno> kiko, I don't remember why, but last time I couldn't use the "copy source"
<kiko> hmph.
<beuno> had to to binary
<kiko> beuno, jam, oh! could it be that it doesn't let you copy because the source isn't yet published? I see it's still pending.
<jam> kiko: well, I'm not copying binaries
<jam> but possibly
<kiko> the source isn't published yet
<kiko> hmmm
<beuno> it is now, according to https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<jam> beuno: yeah, it just updated
<jam> I'll try again
<kiko> ah, indeed
<jam> kiko: nope, same error
<jam>  kiko: so on this note, who do we talk to to get beuno approved for ~bzr-beta-ppa
<jam> poolie is the only admin ,and he's away on vacation
<jam> And the alternative is beuno uploading them somewhere so I can upload them one-by-one
<kiko> jam, I guess that points out a problem in your team structure :-) I can approve, though, I think.
<jam> well, 2 problems
<jam> 1) I'm a member, but not an admin
<jam> 2) I've never been really willing to go through the pain of rebuilding the .deb manually for each platform
<kiko> jam: I'll make you an admin. hang on.
<jam> so I've hired beuno to do the manual work for me
<jam> :)
<kiko> done!
 * beuno gets hired to do all kinds of things
<kiko> that is true!
<LarstiQ> totta.
 * cody-somerville hires beuno to cook supper.
<jam> beuno: well, you volunteered for this one :)
<jam> that is your fault
<jam> I just came back and asked for more
<LarstiQ> jam: which is then your fault? :P
<jam> beuno: you are approved
<jam> LarstiQ: :) well, he did *accept*, not like I forced him in any way.
<beuno> cody-somerville, supper will be served in 2 hours. I expect I won't have to re-heat it for you, will I?
<jam> I can't help it if he has a penchant for .deb building
<jam> away for a bit
<beuno> LarstiQ, btw, hi!
<beuno> kiko, so, your bet is that if I copy source, it should work between releases?
<kiko> no
<kiko> I actually think that copying doesn't usually work within the same archive because of the need to prevent naming collisions
<beuno> damn, I was hoping to off-load the guilt to someone else
<LarstiQ> beuno: heya :)
<beuno> kiko, I'm pretty sure the naming won't be a problem. Just the dependencies.
<kiko> beuno, what I meant to say is:
<kiko> a) you can't really "copy" source within the same archive. if you do, you'd get a naming conflict (as there can only be one version of it). but that's okay -- let's say you just make it available in the other releases index file. well, then..
<kiko> b) if you copy binaries then yes, the binaries are often uninstallable because the versions of the dependencies don't work
<kiko> c) however, if you don't copy binaries, we can't rebuild because we'd have naming collisions when the binary was produced
<beuno> kiko, makes more sense now. The features should be re-thought then, I think
<kiko> beuno, I think copying packages within the same archive only works in really restricted circumstances, and I agree
<hubuntu> general question: for PPAs in LP is it possible to have a signing key? I have a slicehost and it seems I can't add a repo from the PPA, any suggestions are welcomed
<beuno> hubuntu, sign uploaded packages?
<geser> hubuntu: PPAs are currently unsigned
<kiko> hubuntu, geser: not yet, but work in progress.
<hubuntu> I'm trying to test the iFolder/Simias software, and I wanted to use the repos. In my own machine it's cool, but it seems that the Ubuntu 8.04 from SliceHost is requiring me to add a key for every added repo, which is the reason of my problems
<hubuntu> i'll just go dpkg -i for the moment
<hubuntu> thanks ;)
<Rhamphoryncus> is there any sort of "launchpad health" page somewhere, showing known problems with the site?
<NCommander> Rhamphoryncus, what problem are you havining?
<Rhamphoryncus> NCommander: timeouts trying to load https://code.launchpad.net/~rhamph/python-safethread/trunk/+merge/730
<Rhamphoryncus> The rest of the site was a bit sluggish too.. but it seems not to be enough to cause timeouts, so maybe it is just my stuff
<NCommander> Rhamphoryncus, it popped up an error code,  is that what you get?
<Rhamphoryncus> yup
<Rhamphoryncus> creating the merge timed out too, but retrying said it already went through
<mwhudson> Rhamphoryncus: did you get an oops id?
<Rhamphoryncus> OOPS-956C3841
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/956C3841
<mwhudson> Rhamphoryncus: does that merge have lots and lots of umerged revisions?
<Rhamphoryncus> mwhudson: probably.  The target branch is actually a rename of the original, repushed
<mwhudson> hm
<Rhamphoryncus> (and I've since done another commit)
 * mwhudson pokes thumper 
 * thumper ducks
 * thumper looks
<Rhamphoryncus> I thought merging via the website would just document it as an old branch, not actually merge it :)
#launchpad 2008-08-14
<mwhudson> i guess it's trying to display the unmerged revisions
<Rhamphoryncus> which might be all of them..
<Rhamphoryncus> maybe I should have deleted instead ;)
<thumper> OMG
<mwhudson> eh, there doesn't seem to be any limit on how many revisions we display...
<thumper> ah, no
<thumper> I didn't think of that
<thumper> oops
<thumper> Rhamphoryncus: my fault, sorry
<Rhamphoryncus> thumper: no worries.  I'm good at breaking things.
<thumper> mwhudson: have you filed a bug yet?
<mwhudson> thumper: no
<thumper> mwhudson: ok, I'll do it
<mwhudson> cool
<thumper> Rhamphoryncus: bug 257770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257770 in launchpad-bazaar "merge proposal page needs a limit on the unmerged revisions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257770
<Rhamphoryncus> thanks
<Rhamphoryncus> fwiw, that bug only has a minor effect on me.  All my work will be done in a different branch
<Leefmc> Question: I am having trouble pushing to launchpad, and its the same trouble i had before. I can't quite remember the solution last time, but it had something to do with telling BZR my launchpad account name.. any thoughts?
<Leefmc> Using the command mentioned on the project page.
<Leefmc> push lp:blah
<mwhudson> Leefmc: bzr launchpad-login <you>
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Thank you. They need to fix that error heh, it makes zero sense :/
<Leefmc> "bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()" heh
<Leefmc> well, sense in the terms of needing to give your login info
<mwhudson> Leefmc: it's fixed in bzr 1.4 and newer
<mwhudson> it's just a shame that 1.3 is in hardy :/
<Leefmc> mwhudson: IIRC, many launchpad's have repos dont they? I can probably just add a bzr release repo
<mwhudson> you certainly can
<mwhudson> Leefmc: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Heh, yea, some bit of info on what these errors mean would be helpful. I got an error when adding my login name. Something about ssh keys permanently being redirected to my launchpad account +sshkeys
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> i forget what that one means
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Or rather, not what they mean, but why they are happening. (Ie, doing one thing and getting a rather oddly worded error seeming semi-unrelated) heh
<mwhudson> if you paste the message into google you'll probably find out
<mwhudson> and yeah, these crappy errors are bugs
<mwhudson> (some of them are fixed bugs too)
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Only so much of it though, hopefully its enough, since my account name is scattered through
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Found it.
<Leefmc> mwhudson: My name was capitalized, when all launchpad accounts are lowercase right? I think in the end it means the account name was wrong.
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Horrible error for that name hah.
<mwhudson> Leefmc: oh right, that rings a bell
<mwhudson> yes, it's a bug
<Leefmc> Ah. think my ssh key on launchpad is from my laptop
<Leefmc> oops
<Leefmc> mwhudson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/251008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251008 in launchpad-bazaar "launchpad-login gives confusing error if username does not exist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * mwhudson does some stuff to the bug
<Leefmc> mwhudson: When pushing to launchpad, from a working directory, does --use-existing-dir copy from my working dir? In other words, should i be uploading from the actual branch? Or is uploading from the working dir fine
<Leefmc> mwhudson: Because i also need to supply a .bzr dir
<Leefmc> And obviously, im not entirely sure what happens from the argument, but rather i was told to use it heh
<Leefmc> I suppose i should be asking, what is the best practice? What _should_ i be doing? Because i could easily be doing it wrong, so forcing the dir may not be needed.
<Hobbsee> will the wiki login stuff be fixed soon?
<Hobbsee> or if not, is there a workaround?
<Hobbsee> so that people can log in, adn do edits?
<mwhudson> i don't think the problem is at the launchpad end, but i could be wrong
<Hobbsee> where's the problem?
<mwhudson> i don't know, i admit
<Hobbsee> hm, seems the guy could log in, finally.
<Hobbsee> would be nice to see it fixed, though.
<barry> #python-dev
<mwhudson> quick!  follow him!
<doctormo> Rinchen: hello
<BUGabundo_work> good morning
<BUGabundo_work> I would like to call your attention to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/42139
<mvo> what do I have to do to request ownership of "https://edge.launchpad.net/python-apt" ? the description is hugly inaccurate, I would like to fix that [I'm upstream of pyhton-apt]?
<BjornT_> mvo: best to ask a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<BjornT_> i don't think anyone with permission to change the owner is around at the moment
<mvo> thanks BjornT_!
<klette> gmb: Are the blueprints reset when the import takes place, or can we start using them at once?
<gmb> klette: The import doesn't touch blueprints, so you can start using it straight away.
<klette> good shit :-)
<BUGabundo_work> ola trmanco
<trmanco> ola
<wgrant> al-maisan: Will Signed-By only be shown if it and Changed-By differ?
<al-maisan> wgrant: the fields are compared to the maintainer on an individual basis and are included in the email if they differ from the maintainer
<al-maisan> wgrant: so, the short answer is: no :)
<wgrant> al-maisan: I think it would make sense to omit Signed-By only when it matched Changed-By, but I guess Matt's opinion matters more!
<al-maisan> wgrant: hmm, I see.
<wgrant> Signed-By and Changed-By will normally be the same.
<wgrant> Changed-By and Maintainer not so often.
<persia> al-maisan: Is it not only the exceptional case that the Maintainer matches the Signed-By?  Also, what about the Uploaders: field?
<al-maisan> persia: I am not sure about the 'Uploaders:' field, need to look it up first
<wgrant> Also, can you clarify who is named at the end of the changelog?
<benje> hi how we cancel an attachement before save change to send only message ?
<wgrant> Matt's says Maintainer, but it should be Changed-By.
<wgrant> benje: /win 8
<persia> al-maisan: In cases where a package is team-maintained, Maintainer: is typically a mailing list, and Uploaders: lists the set of email addresses on which a match to Changed-By will be considered a "Maintainer Upload" in Debian.  If Ubuntu has the concept of Maintainers (something I personally doubt), this behaviour ought be preserved.
<wgrant> Gah.
<al-maisan> re. the Maintainer matching the Signed-By: in my limited experience they would differ most of the time.
<bigjools> wgrant: I was wondering about that
<wgrant> benje: Clear the attachment box, perhaps.
<benje> wgrant, not working
<wgrant> benje: Ah, Firefox 3?
<benje> select nothing not working too wgrant
<al-maisan> persia: thanks for the elaboration, will check whether we support that mechanism.
<benje> yes
<wgrant> benje: You probably have no choice but to refresh the page, copying the comment.
<benje> doesn't work it keep it
<benje> :/
<benje> unlog relog :/
<wgrant> benje: Ctrl+Shift+R might clear the fields.
<benje> yes thanks wgrant ;)
<wgrant> benje: np
<wgrant> Apart from showing Signed-By too often and giving Maintainer instead of Changed-By in the attribution line, it looks like a much more pleasant format.
<persia> By the way, which bug number are we discussion?  I appear not to be subscribed.
<wgrant> persia: Bug #250820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250820 in soyuz "-changes emails could be easier to read" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250820
<persia> wgrant: Thanks.
<al-maisan> wgrant: point taken. Will have another chat with Matt.
<al-maisan> wgrant: what do you mean by "showing Signed-By too often"?
<wgrant> al-maisan: In most cases, Signed-By will differ from Maintainer but will match Changed-By.
<wgrant> al-maisan: Your changes apparently show it whenever it doesn't match Maintainer.
<al-maisan> wgrant: gotcha!
<wgrant> (also, showing Signed-By on SPR pages would be nice)
<al-maisan> interesting..
<persia> wgrant: Are you commenting about Signed-By/Changed-By in the bug or in email?  (alternately, I'd be happy to do so)
<wgrant> persia: I'm a tad busy right now - feel free to.
<persia> wgrant: OK.  Just didn't want to post your comments for all to see without your acquiescence :)
<mdz> wgrant: it's a bit tricky, I think
<mdz> because in some cases, the person who made the changes is Maintainer (e.g. Debian sync) and in others it is Changed-By
<mdz> given that we're using something close to the changelog format, I think that gets confusing
<mdz> I think it should be "author of the changes"
<mdz> and Changed-By should be "person who effected the changes in Ubuntu"
<wgrant> mdz: How do we know who made the changes?
<persia> mdz: Using "author of the changes" makes even more sense than any of the available fields.
<wgrant> mdz: All we have is the changed-by.
<persia> wgrant: parse the changelog directly.
<wgrant> Maintainer is likely to be wrong more than Changed-By is.
<wgrant> (but yes, "author of the changes" would make more sense still)
<persia> Does Signed-By as received by Soyuz for syncs match Signed-By in Debian?
 * persia would think not, as the .changes is being mangled
<mdz> wgrant: we have the person who wrote the changelog entry, the person who uploaded the package to Ubuntu, and the person who sponsored it (if any)
<mdz> the person who wrote the changelog entry is close enough to the author of the changes
<mdz> persia: I'm not even sure the .changes is signed in  that case; if so, it's probably by an automatic key
<mdz> since syncs don't go through the normal upload process
<persia> mdz: I believe it to be an automatic key.
<persia> The point being that it becomes exceedingly unlikely, even for syncs, that Signed-By: matches the maintainer (or even author of the changes)
<mdz> I think the cases are "X uploaded their own changes to Ubuntu", "X uploaded Y's changes to Ubuntu", and "X synced in Y's changes from Debian"
<mdz> al-maisan: does that make sense?
<persia> Right, but only in rare cases do any of those have any relation to Maintainer:
<persia> (well, in the third case, Y is likely to be the maintainer, but that's not the information we are extracting)
<wgrant> mdz: Do we have the person who wrote the changelog entry? Where do we get that?
<mdz> wgrant: from the changelog?
<mdz> wgrant: that's copied into Maintainer: in .changes typically
<mdz> unless it's overridden
<mdz> er, Changed-By
<wgrant> Changed-By, you mean?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> So the first two people that you mentioned above are the same person.
<mdz> persia: correct
<mdz> wgrant: which two?
<mdz> oh, changelog author and uploader? yes, for the upload case
<wgrant> "we have the person who wrote the changelog entry, the person who uploaded the package to Ubuntu, and the person who sponsored it (if any)"
<mdz> no, for the sync case
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> Forgot about that.
<mdz> I think it's clearer to think of the three cases I outlined with X and Y
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> So in the third we have three distinct people.
<wgrant> The other two just two.
<persia> For the sync case, there's still typically only two people that interest us, although they are a different two people.
<persia> wgrant: Do we really care which archive-admin sync'd the package?
<wgrant> persia: No, but we care who requested it.
<persia> (or whether the automated key did it for the less complex syncs)
<wgrant> For a sync, we have the Maintainer and Changed-By from Debian, but the Changed-By is currently replaced by the sync requestor.
<__pok> Hi all. I'm a first-time bzr user: how do I get the "lp" URL aliases in place?
<persia> Changed-By is typically set to requestor.  Do we care who approved it?  I'm not sure how we can get that into Signed-By,
<persia> Also the archive admins sometimes set Changed-By to the requestor, and sometimes to the approver.
<wgrant> persia: Right. That would be nice.
<persia> __pok: bzr launchpad-login
<__pok> could it be that I'm using the wrong version of bzr?
<LarstiQ> persia: well, lp:foo also works, but with http instead of ssh
<LarstiQ> __pok: what version are you using?
<__pok> ahaa, it was from Debian Etch (read: ages old)
<mdz> wgrant: I'll summarize in the bug
<wgrant> mdz: Thanks.
<mdz> wgrant: who requested it ends up in Changed-By
<wgrant> mdz: Hm? Isnt't that what I said?
<wgrant> -t
 * al-maisan just came back from lunch ..
<al-maisan> I am reading the screen log..
<al-maisan> mdz: I understand Soyuz does not actually have the uploader of a package..
<al-maisan> all we have is the maintainer, the changed-by and (if the changes file was signed) the signer
<persia> al-maisan: Uploader == Signed-By except in cases where someone hijacked someone else's signed changes file.
<persia> (but as it's anonymous FTP, it's safe to make that assumption)
<al-maisan> persia: thanks for the clarification.
<delcides> hi. I'd like to help the Ubuntu translation. How do I go about it ?
<Ursinha> oh
<Ursinha> people give up fast :P
<trmanco> lol
<beuno> anything over a minute is too much!
<trmanco> they sure do :P
<trmanco> time is money :P
<Ursinha> trmanco, :)
<persia> On the other hand, there are surely more informative fora than this for that question.
<mdz> al-maisan: changed-by is the person who uploaded it, so you do have that
<mdz> al-maisan: sorry, the terminology is a bit confusing
<al-maisan> mdz: true.
<mdz> al-maisan: usually the "uploader" is the person who prepared the .changes file
<mdz> al-maisan: it may be actually uploaded to launchpad by someone else (who signs it on their behalf)
<al-maisan> Ah, I see.
<mdz> the fact that our workflow is different from Debian's but we share terminology is confusing sometimes
<mdz> al-maisan: the .changes is a manifest for an update to a package (an "upload").  it contains both information about the package itself and about the upload process
<al-maisan> mdz: that's understood .. I have looked at a few changes files in order to get an idea of the data involved
<mdz> al-maisan: is there anything else I can help to clarify?
<al-maisan> mdz: let me digest the information that was provided so far. I may ask you a few questions later.
<al-maisan> mdz: Thanks very much!
<bdmurray> I still can't moderate messages to the ubuntu-bugcontrol list due to OOPses
<BjornT_> barry: can you give bdmurray a status update of the fix for the moderation oops?
<barry> bdmurray: branch was approved, waiting for the db approval
<bdmurray> barry: okay, thanks for letting me know!
<barry> bdmurray: i'll update the bug
<bdmurray> barry: I never submitted a bug that I know of ;)  If there is one could you subscribe me?
<barry> bdmurray: bug 257352 -- what's your lp nick?
<ubottu> Bug 257352 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/257352 is private
<bdmurray> barry: 'brian-murray'
<barry> bdmurray: cool, i've subscribed you
<hacim> how do I checkout some code from launchpad?
<hacim> I dont see the bzr URI anywhere on this page: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkg-sphinx/pkg-sphinx/trunk
<hacim> "bzr branch lp:pkg-sphinx" is not valid
<beuno> hacim, that should be valid
<beuno> what version of bzr are you using?
<hacim> beuno: oh, ok, i figured it wasn't a valid URI so it wouldn't resolve, I didn't realize the 'lp' would be an alias to an actual resolvable host
<beuno> hacim, ah, yes. There's a launchpad plugin included by default that does all the necessary magic
<kiko> lp: magic
<kiko> beuno, thanks for the UI email. now I need to think about that. damn.
<beuno> kiko, always happy to try and change people's plans around  :)
<hacim> i do not like magic :)
<hacim> adios
<seb_kuzminsky> launchpad is not mirroring my bzr branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb-highlab/emc/5i20-stepgen-fix
<seb_kuzminsky> the "KeyboardInterrupt" message seems suspect to me...  any ideas what's up here?
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, let me check
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, that's weird. abentley, rockstar: can you help him?
<abentley> seb_kuzminsky, kiko-fud: KeyboardInterrupt is raised when no progress has been shown for a long time.
<seb_kuzminsky> hm...
<seb_kuzminsky> my cable modem uplink is too slow?  it's about 45 KB/s
<seb_kuzminsky> or something's stallign somewhere
<kiko-fud> that's like 1000x faster than mine :-(
<rockstar> I'm trying to pull the original branch, and it seems stuck.
<kiko-fud> trying too
<abentley> kiko-fud: (We kill with SIGINT, which Python always handles by raising KeyboardInterrupt)
<kiko-fud> abentley, yeah, a bit misleading -- I wonder if we could massage that when displaying it to the end-user?
<seb_kuzminsky> i see two hosts downloading and both seem to be running fine
<rockstar> Yea, and the slow net would definitely cause a problem.
<rockstar> seb_kuzminsky, do you have other mirrored branches from this site that are on Launchpad?
<seb_kuzminsky> a couple
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, it's slow, but progressing
<seb_kuzminsky> who you calling slow?  ;-)
<seb_kuzminsky> i did do one sort of bogus thing with this branch...  i accidentally tried to push it to itself (typing in the wrong window)
<seb_kuzminsky> if y'all's branch of it doesnt work i'll try removing it on my external webserver and pushing clean copy from the other machine
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, ziz inzernet zing
<rockstar> seb_kuzminsky, it's going, but your uplink connection is not great.  That's probably what causes the problem.
<seb_kuzminsky> the other lp-mirrored branches hosted on the machine had no problems (upstream, upstream-2.2, and hostmot2)
<seb_kuzminsky> there have been some http reqests for files that apache can't find:
<seb_kuzminsky> /home/seb/public_html/bzr/emc2/5i20-stepgen-fix/.bzr/smart
<seb_kuzminsky> /home/seb/public_html/bzr/emc2/5i20-stepgen-fix/.bzr/repository/format
<seb_kuzminsky> /home/seb/public_html/bzr/emc2/.bzr/smart
<kiko-fud> I think that's normal
<seb_kuzminsky> that's it so far
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, but http:// isn't the best way to serve bzr branches..
<seb_kuzminsky> you guys thought it was slow before with just the two of you downloading, vostok just started another attempt
<seb_kuzminsky> kiko-fud: it is if your users don't use bzr ;-)
<rockstar> seb_kuzminsky, also, when branching, I get Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for http://highlab.com/%7Eseb/bzr/emc2/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<kiko-fud> go vostok go :)
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, ah, please do upgrade to packs, it will be much faster
<seb_kuzminsky> ok, will do
<seb_kuzminsky> is that safe to do while people are branching?
<kiko-fud> seb_kuzminsky, it might cause the branch operations to fail, but aprt from that it is safe
<seb_kuzminsky> kiko-fud: ok i'll wait a bit
<Rinchen> >> Come join the Launchpad dev meeting on #launchpad-meeting.  Everyone is welcome. Starts, now!
<seb_kuzminsky> lp failed to branch again
<seb_kuzminsky> upgrading my repo format now
<DnaX> hi
<DnaX> how can I upload a tarball on lunchpad?
<kiko> DnaX, create a release, and upload the tarball into it
<DnaX> kiko: thanks
<DnaX> ah
<DnaX> about vcs import, I would import another person's branch because developmen is still
<DnaX> now this vcs import is failed
<DnaX> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/ircp-tray/0.7.2
<DnaX> I use only snapshot, I wouldn't edit sources
<mwhudson> we can't import from :ext: $CVSROOTs currently
<mwhudson> though there is this patch...
<thumper> DnaX: the comment on the branch says: The path to the pserver contains "developername" and seems to require ssh authentication
 * thumper didn't notice the ext
<DnaX> seems...
<DnaX> bye
<mwhudson> another satisfied customer!
<seb_kuzminsky> kiko, rockstar: i upgraded my repo to packs and it worked, thanks!
<rockstar> seb_kuzminsky, great!
<kiko> seb_kuzminsky, tell you, packs are the future (lifeless wink)
<seb_kuzminsky> thanks again, launchpad rocks my world
<seb_kuzminsky> bye!
<kiko> cheers
<Ursinha> it's so cool when people enjoy something you believe in
<Ursinha> :)
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 21 Aug 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> meeting date change
<krow> Any LP folks around?
<beuno> krow, sure, hi
<krow> beuno: This link is going tits up: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development/revision/324
<krow> beuno: Is something broken on reading revisions right now?
<beuno> krow, not that we know of, but mysql branches tend to be large, and make the servers mad at them sometimes
<beuno> mwhudson, ^
<mwhudson> oh yay
 * mwhudson bounces loggerhead
<krow> beuno: That is drizzle though. I killed off all the mysql history in order to give us speedier branch times :)
<mwhudson> krow: try now
<mwhudson> krow: but be warned, your browser may not love you for it...
 * mwhudson waits for ff to stop being grey
<krow> mwhudson: And the magic 8 ball says....  loaded slowly, but did load.
<mwhudson> it seems like it's a pretty big revision
<krow> mwhudson: It worked though. Excellent.   We have a lot of refactoring to still do. I will be half tempted to start the tree all over again when we hit a point a bit further into the process.
<krow> mwhudson: Thank you very much!
<mwhudson> krow: hopefully stacked branches will result in less worries about history size
<mwhudson> krow: np
<Leftmost> So I'd like some opinions on the BSD licensing requirement for translations. I'm the upstream GNOME coordinator for my language and I'm unwilling to accept the licensing change. Does this mean that my upstream work is no longer usable in Ubuntu? It seems like that would be the case.
<wgrant> bigjools: Did you mean to close #159304? It doesn't look rolled-out.
<bigjools> wgrant: how can you tell?
<wgrant> bigjools: I can still see signatures.
<wgrant> (on old PPA uploads)
<bdmurray> kiko-afk: are you really afk? ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> looking for some team hierarchy guidence.  We have 2 teams (Mythbuntu and Mythbuntu-bugs) and were wondering whether the bug team should be in the Mythbuntu team, or if the Mythbuntu team should be a member of the bug team.  We don't want the bug team to have access to the ppa, code, etc.
#launchpad 2008-08-15
<dlemcoe> Hey hey
<dlemcoe> Evolution is giving me this error when Launchpad tries to verify my GPG key after entering a fingerprint and receiveing the e-mail. http://pastebin.ca/1172145
<dlemcoe> 116 people, anyone?
<dlemcoe> ANYONE?
 * thumper looks
<thumper> dlemcoe: does evolution know about your gpg key?
<thumper> dlemcoe: the message seems to indicate that it doesn't
<thumper> dlemcoe: also, have you confirmed that launchpad has the correct public key for you?
<dlemcoe> I;m sorry
<dlemcoe> Evolution DOES know about it
<dlemcoe> Launchpad has no keys, that is what i am trying to do
 * thumper looks at his config
<dlemcoe> hmmm how?
<thumper> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<thumper> dlemcoe: the email says that it was encrypted with ELG-E key, ID 5DAC923E, does that match your public key?
<dlemcoe> no
<dlemcoe> wait, hold on
<dlemcoe> no
<thumper> did you type your GPG fingerprint or copy and paste?
<dlemcoe> cp
<thumper> what's your lp id?
<dlemcoe> lp/
<dlemcoe> ?
<dlemcoe> 6B82861D
<thumper> Launchpad user id
<dlemcoe> oh rite
<dlemcoe> WDC
<thumper> dlemcoe: you are David Lemcoe right?
<dlemcoe> i am
<thumper> well the ubuntu keyserver knows who you are
<dlemcoe> Well, how can I decrypt this e-mail message?
<thumper> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<thumper> dlemcoe: have you seen this page?
<dlemcoe> yep
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> then it is time I asked for help :)
<dlemcoe> I HAVE the e-mail asking me to authorize the pub key I put the fingerprint in for
<dlemcoe> Look, how do I decrypt the ---BEGIN PGP MESSAGE--- thing?
<dlemcoe> Sorry, i'm just fristrated, trying to sign the Ubuntu CodeofConduct to be a member, and it has taken about an hour of time to do nothing really
<thumper> dlemcoe: a quick google suggests saving the message to a file and use "gpg -d filename"
<dlemcoe> I type pgp
<dlemcoe> paste the message, put in password, and it does not decrypt
<dlemcoe> It just says what signed it, did I do it right?
<thumper> you need to use -d to decrypt
<dlemcoe> I just did, and it gave me no message
<thumper> sorry, I don't know
<dlemcoe> Well I do thank you for your time
<Hobbsee> you typed pgp, not gpg?
<Hobbsee> well, that's probably why it didn't work...
<rohan> hi. can i edit my comments in launchpad? i can't find any option to do so
<rohan> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/152286 --> in the last comment, i want to edit the "now" to "not"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152286 in linux "Gusty Beta update stopped laptop Fn Volume Control" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mwhudson> nope
<gimaker> is there some way of linking to *the latest version* of a file in loggerhead?
<gimaker> I want to link to our NEWS file from elsewhere, but can only figure out how to get a link to the current revision
<Peng_> Um..yes, I think.
<lifeless> gimaker: use -1 for the rev
<Peng_> Wait, can you change the revno in the URL to "-1"?
<Peng_> Bah.
<lifeless> gimaker: but you don't even need that for tip
<lifeless> or maybe you do
<lifeless> you shouldn't, it may still be a bug :)
<Peng_> What?
<lifeless> there is /files right, on a branch
<lifeless> should have /files/FOO
<jamesh> Peng_: try something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH/annotate/head:/FILENAME
<jamesh> oops.  that was for gimaker
<Peng_> Ooh, "head:". That's what I was trying to remember.
<Peng_> Thanks.
<gimaker> lifeless: thanks! that worked just fine!
<gimaker> lifeless: not so obvious though :)
<gimaker> lifeless: any way to get just the bare file without the annotation fluff?
<jamesh> gimaker: not without your browser asking you where you want to save it
<gimaker> jamesh: ok, thanks.
<jamesh> you have the choice of seeing a cooked version of your content within your browser or saving it to disk
<jamesh> things like viewvc's /*checkout*/ URLs are a security hole.
<jamesh> at least they are if the branch authors are untrusted
<gimaker> don't know what /*checkout*/ refers to...
<Peng_> gimaker: It's how ViewVC lets you see the file directly.
<jamesh> you can get viewvc to display versions of files directly in the browser with an appropriate mime type
<jamesh> including HTML files
<gimaker> oh yeah, I'm definately not to be trusted ;) the annotations are not a big deal though
<jamesh> HTML files which could contain javascript and have access to anything in the same principal
<gimaker> jamesh: html files viewed in a browser you say? now that does sound like a serious security hole :P
<jamesh> gimaker: think cross site scripting
<gimaker> jamesh: web security isn't my forte - but it does seem a bit overly paranoid. If you push a link that points to .html file then that's the type of things you should expect.
<jamesh> [this is why bug attachments are served from launchpadlibrarian.net rather than launchpad.net too]
<Peng_> jamesh: They could set up something on launchpadlibrarian.net to view files directly.
<jamesh> Peng_: We wanted people to be able to view librarian files directly.  But such pages won't see any launchpad.net cookies
<jamesh> or be able to post forms on launchpad.net
<Peng_> Right.
<jamesh> the idea being to make the attachments as harmless as pages on other sites
<jamesh> gimaker: imagine you have a website running a source code browser where you don't trust all the committers, and also run some other web app on the same domain that displays private information to logged in users.
<jamesh> gimaker: as a committer, I commit an HTML file that includes some javascript that grabs some of the private data from other parts of the site and posts it back to me
<jamesh> gimaker: if I can convince you to visit that HTML file in the source code browser, then I can steal your private data
<jamesh> most people consider that a bad thing
<jamesh> now, for a personal project you might trust all the developers.  For Launchpad, we'll host anyone's code
<jamesh> While we'd do something about evil branches like that, it makes sense to limit the possible damage.
<\sh> hmmm...is it planed to have this "retry build" action inside the ppa archive view and not anymore on the build-records page? :)
<gimaker> jamesh: understood and agreed. thanks for the help!
<klette> gmb: Any ETA on the move to the production env. ?
<gmb> klette: Should happen this afternoon once our sysadmin team come online. I'll ping you as soon as its up.
<klette> gmb: ah, ok. Thanks.
<gmb> klette: One of the joys of working in a multi-timezone company :)
<klette> hehe
<persia> bigjools: Any chance the +packages preview could go back on dogfood?  I miss it already.
<bigjools> persia: :)  sure.  BTW you know it's not up-to-date right?
<bigjools> it will land on edge tonight / the weekend
<persia> bigjools: That's OK.  I seems to only be about 2 months behind, and so *significantly* reduces the amount of manual searching I have to do.
<persia> Oh, if it's going to edge, never mind.  While I'm not a beta-tester, I can get someone to proxy it next week.
<bigjools> persia: BTW did you prefer the listing with the non-published sources too?
<persia> Yes, very much so.  Thos indicate valid work, even though it has been superseded
<persia> I also agree with the rest of wgrant's comments on the page :)
<bigjools> ok - I will need you to file a new bug if you don't mind, the change that is landing does not have that in it because I didn't have time to fully regression test it before our release deadline
<persia> bigjools: OK.  I'll wait for it to land, and file the cosmetic bugs.  It's scheduled for next week's rollout?
<bigjools> persia: yup
<persia> :~
<persia> :) !
<ignas> hi
<ignas> is there a way to add comments to files/lines/checkins when reviewing a branch for a merge?
<gmb> klette: http://bugs.launchpad.net/nav
<gmb> Enjoy :)
<klette> ohhh
<Artemis_Fowl> how do I delete a code import from launchpad?
<megabyte405_> I'm getting the error that my ppa upload was rejected due to missing/corrupted files despite the fact I did a dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<megabyte405_> is there any other trick I might need?  The packaging is OK - I am just modifying the control, rules, and changelog to add a feature in, and uploading it to a new team ppa
<jam> hey, I had a question about releases. When you create a new release for a series, does an announcement get made?
<kiko> jam, no, you need to do that manually. we're going to be making the release process a lot slicker this time around
<kiko> megabyte405_, what does the error message say?
<jam> thanks kiko
<jam> I couldn't remember if I did it manually for 1.5, and the announcement looks identical to the release page.
<kiko> jam, you probably c-n-p'd it :)
<jam> kiko: most likely. I just didn't find a "make a release announcement" in our release document, so I'm not sure how I knew to do it at the time :)
<jam> then again, it was 4 months ago
<doko> barry: I was asked at debconf about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/226447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226447 in launchpad "Overzealous email address checker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<barry> doko: i have no word on it, but i will assign it to me and look into it
<doko> barry: you had the misfortune of being around, couldn't find matsubara here ... ;)
<barry> doko: no problem :)
<barry> doko: for some reason, people always come to me with email problems
 * doko wonders why ...
<Ursinha> doko, you can poke me now too about issues you normally would address matsubara
<Ursinha> :)
<doko> Ursinha: will do in the future, just wanted to pass this issue on
<Ursinha> doko, ok
<therve> hello!
<therve> just to mention that I had a weird problem with the latest bzr when pushing a branch on lp
<therve> https://code.launchpad.net/~therve/storm/postgres-autocommit
<therve> I was using 1.6rc2 available at http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ubuntu
<therve> I have to go now, but I'll try to open a bug with more infos later
<Ursinha> therve, thanks for that :)
<mwhudson> therve: the bzr on bazaar.launchpad.net doesn't support stacking yet
<mrooney> Hello, is this the right place to ask about @ubuntu.com forwards for Ubuntu members?
<jpds> mrooney: Probably not, what's up?
<mrooney> jpds: okay, two people told me launchpad sets that up, but it sounded odd to me :)
<jpds> mrooney: It uses your primary email address set on Launchpad.
<mrooney> anyway I was accepted as an ubuntu last thursday and the membership pages say your LP id will be automatically set up as a forward to your primary launchpad address
<mrooney> but it turns out someone already has a forward of my launchpad ID
<mrooney> so, I am not sure what happened
<jpds> mrooney: The script turns every two days.
<jpds> s/turns/runs/
<mrooney> yeah so I guess, what happens when it can't set up the forward because it is already taken?
<jpds> mrooney: I'd try asking in #canonical-sysadmin.
<mrooney> jpds: okay, thanks!
<kirkland> i'm looking for some basic bzr-git magic
<kirkland> i've branched lp:bzr-git
<kirkland> i suppose i need to copy that and rename it into my ~/.bazaar/plugins
<kirkland> and then run bzr <something>, but I'm having trouble figuring out those steps
<mwhudson> generally the rule is 'bzr get lp:bzr-<foo> ~/.bazaar/plugins/<foo>'
<mwhudson> then i would _guess_ you just run bzr branch git://whatever
<lifeless> kirkland: there should be a README or INSTALL doc
<kirkland> lifeless: it does, it's just not terribly informative
<kirkland> Unable to load plugin 'git' from '/home/kirkland/.bazaar/plugins'
<kirkland> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mhalcrow/ecryptfs-utils.git"
#launchpad 2008-08-16
<milos_> hi all :)
<milos_> i have a question about uploading translations to launchpad which is:
<milos_> is it better to translate a part of package and then upload it, and do that until the hole thing is done. Or The other way, translate the hole package and then upload it.
<Rinchen> milos_, you mean translate locally vs in Launchpad?
<Rinchen> milos_, btw you can also ask on #ubuntu-translators if it's an ubuntu package
<Rinchen> btw I'm recycling bip so I'll be offline a bit
<Rinchen> milos_, but basically, it probably doesn't matter either way.
<milos_> no, i mean just locally.  I wanted to ask, is it better to translate the hole package and upload it when it's done, or upload it periodically as the translation goes.
<Rinchen> milos_, doesn't really matter I suppose. The best way is probably to do it all at once
<Rinchen> milos_, if you were using LP for translations then periodically is better since others might be helping you
<Rinchen> milos_, so you could download the latest, translate, and then upload a revised version
<Rinchen> milos_, but if you are doing it outside of LP then all at once will be easiest
<milos_> Rinchen, I am thinking about that because I am translating a huge package (dpkg) but I don't want to bore launchpad admins too much. So I like translate online on LP but if I do it a lot, the offline is the better way for me because LP is sometimes pretty slow.
<Rinchen> milos_, ah. dpkg's translations are taken from upstream, in this case debian.  https://edge.launchpad.net/dpkg  is the local ubuntu package
<Rinchen> so for dpkg, it's best to do that in debian
<milos_> Rinchen, ok thnx
<milos_> Rinchen, one time I was translating one bigger package with Gtranslator and after I uploading it, some developers told me that they can't use it because some data is missing. So later I have find out that there was a bug in Gtranslator which was responsible for that. That moved me to online translating.
<Rinchen> milos_, yeah, me too.  I ran the ubuntu esperanto translator group since inception until just a month ago
<Rinchen> milos_, so online translating is the way to go
<beuno> and you get to translate in multiplayer mode!
<milos_> beuno, that's magical :)
<LaserJock> persia: so what exactly is the purpose of signing the archive?
<LaserJock> is it just to say that the package came from the archive you think it did?
<persia> LaserJock: If an archive is signed, and the user trusts the signing key, the user (and by proxy software on the user workstation) can verify checksums for the downloaded packages, making package substitution significantly more difficult.
<persia> If the individual packages are signed, and the user trusts the signing key, the user can confirm that the downloaded package is certified as correct by the signer.
<persia> This further makes package substitution more difficult.  By combining the two, one ends up with a *very* difficult problem if an attacker wishes to insert e.g. rm -rf / in the preinstl.
<LaserJock> hmm, but how could that be done in Launchpad?
<persia> In most cases, it would be simpler to compromise the keys than work around the signing checksums.  If the keys are sufficiently complex, this gets very, very expensive.
<wgrant> LaserJock: If the archive is unsigned, you are trusting that nobody has managed to carry out attacks on DNS, your routing, your proxy, or anything else.
<LaserJock> wgrant: right, I think I've got that part
<persia> (it might not even be a real attack, just misconfiguration of a nameserver or proxy server)
<wgrant> LaserJock: If you are relying solely on those and I happen to reroute your packets through me, I can insert my own evil package and you will be none the wiser... how is that not a big problem?
<persia> Currently, apt refuses to follow 301 redirects due to issues with some proxy servers: this is componded in a network composed of many transparent proxies.
<LaserJock> wgrant: well, I personally don't worry about that, but somebody should :-)
<wgrant> LaserJock: You don't care that people can fairly easily get root access to your system?
<LaserJock> I would guess that if somebody is rerouting my packets then they've got other things they can do besides whipping up an evil package
<LaserJock> so while I'm not saying it's not a problem, it's currently something I'm willing to put up with until it gets fixed
<wgrant> You're OK to do, say, Internet banking over plain HTTP?
<LaserJock> not so much no
<LaserJock> but I don't have to worry about that
<wgrant> It's the same, except that if I have root on your systems I get all of your details and passwords, not just those you send over HTTP.
<LaserJock> as my bank uses https and my browser handles it seamlessly
<LaserJock> so *I* don't worry about it
<LaserJock> *somebody* should
<LaserJock> as an ordinary user I can't be tracking down every attack vector
<persia> LaserJock: Right, somebody should, and they should mask the details from you.  While https isn't foolproof, it makes it cost somewhere in the vicinity of $250,000 US to hack your connection, so it's generally not worth doing.  This is the same thing for package control.
<LaserJock> so I either unplug my computer from the net or I make a somewhat calculated risk
<persia> Imagine the scenario where an ISP would like to get more information about a customer's internal plans to migrate to a different ISP.  That's the sort of thing that this protects.
<wgrant> LaserJock: Which is why service providers like Launchpad should give minimisation of attack vectors utmost importance.
<LaserJock> wgrant: for sure, I'm not denying that
<LaserJock> the original statement was about ddeb.ubuntu.com, which I've only installed maybe 3 packages from ever
<wgrant> If they don't do that, you have to.
<wgrant> This is true.
<LaserJock> for Launchpad I do use it regularly so it is a much bigger issue to me
<LaserJock> especially as it's centralized
<LaserJock> you could cast a rather large net spoofing LP
<wgrant> Mhm.
<wgrant> You've just got to get one IP address or A record under your control, set up an appropriate HTTP server, and you win numerous systems easily.
<persia> Not even that, you just need a proxy on a chunk of the trunk, or DNS control over some set of networks.
<wgrant> True, but that won't get you everone.
<wgrant> *everyone
<persia> One rarely needs *everyone*.  Just getting a couple thousand is often enough to do more interesting things.
<LaserJock> now, unsigned PPAs was sort of sold in the beginning as a way to dissuade people  from just installing random packages
<persia> LaserJock: Hmm.  Interesting point.
<LaserJock> but we also use PPAs for more "official" uses
<persia> Perhaps we oughtn't?
<wgrant> ubuntu-mobile is one of the larger perpetrators, no?
<LaserJock> so I've not been sure of the right balance between making PPAs easy/safe to use and not driving people away from getting packages into the Ubuntu archives
<LaserJock> currently there about as many PPA source packages as Main source packages
<persia> ubuntu-mobile moved the PPA stuff to the signed archive.mobile.ubuntu.com, after verifying the packages were clean.  I'm fairly sure that the PPA experiment will not be repeated.
<LaserJock> 983 active PPAs, 5391 published sources, 24290 published binaries
<wgrant> persia: Good to know.
<LaserJock> though a significant chunk is from the lang pack PPA
<persia> That shouldn't be a PPA either :)
<LaserJock> and lots of KDE4 packages :-)
<LaserJock> well, why shouldn't they be in PPAs
<LaserJock> <devil's advocate> if the technology exists, why not use it? </devil's advocate>
<wgrant> The langpack PPA is just used for builds, isn't it?
<LaserJock> and tests
<LaserJock> then they get moved to -updates
<persia> I'd think that if something was intended for the archives, it would make sense to upload it to the archives.
<LaserJock> well, most of they time they're used for staging
<LaserJock> or backporting
<persia> Isn't that why there is -proposed and -backports?
<LaserJock> not exactly
<LaserJock> a lot of stuff won't make it into -backports
<LaserJock> and the staging is often to get targeted testing before -proposed or development archive
<persia> I thought anything that had two testers with positive reports and no negative reports went into backports.
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> library backports are often unlikely
<LaserJock> at least that's my understanding and how I use my PPA
<LaserJock> to either backport or let people test stuff on a stable release before putting it into the development release
<qense> I've got a question about the authentication of an API connection. Does the user have to give acces everytime the software wants to connect?
<kiko> qense, not exactly -- I believe you generate a token and can reuse that across sessions.
<kiko> qense, have you looked at the howto?
<qense> Yes I am, but I can
<qense> 't
<qense> find that much information about this.
<kiko> qense, tell me more
<qense> Can you store a key in the database and reuse it?
<kiko> we do
<qense> OK, that's nice.
<qense> You just need to check if the user has already giver permission.
<qense> How can the user change the permissions he gave to a client?
<kiko> I'm not sure exactly what you mean
<qense> When the user need to authenticate a client, (s)he gives rights to that client.
<qense> How can the use change that?
<qense> Do you have to authenticate the client again?
<kiko> that's what I'm thinking
<kiko> how else could it work? I mean, is there anything else you'd expect?
<qense> not really now I think again
<qense> Anyway, thanks for your help.
<kiko> heh, not much help I could get you :)
<qense> I'm working on a PHP lib to make accessing the API easier so we can use it with Ubuntu Wanted, which is going to use Drupal 5.
<qense> There isn't a PHP lib yet, is it?
<kiko> not yet! that's very neat.
<kiko> is there a WADL library for php?
<qense> Not that I know.
<qense> Isn't that similar to JSON?
<kiko> that would save a lot of effort!
<qense> There is a JSON implementation for PHP by default.
<kiko> well, WADL would allow you to auto-generate the library
<qense> That would indeed be neat.
<kiko> because it is a machine-readable description of the API
<kiko> check out wadllib that leonardr wrote
<kiko> you'll see how it works
<kiko> and then launchpadlib just hooks into that
<qense> I'm sure going to check it out!
<kiko> real easy
<kiko> the true advantage is that the library is always up to date
<qense> yeah
<kiko> no matter if you are talking to edge or lpnet or staging
<qense> Using the current approach I'd need to update it often
<kiko> (which may have different version of the API there)
<kiko> right
<persia> Also, it means you can likely deploy safely in a static environment and still track lpnet when it changes every month.
<qense> Not all users want to update every month
<persia> qense: lpnet updates on roughly the 20th of every month.
<persia> (users don't really have the option)
<qense> I meant users of the lib.
<persia> RIght, which is why you want WADL :)
<qense> yeah
<qense> I think REST could be interesting for me, if I've understood the blog posts right it's some kind of compiler for functions that uses WADL
<qense> Is there any known documentation for wadllib?
<elmargol> I try to copy a package from my ppa to an other ppa. it fails "source has unpublished binaries, please wait for them to be published before copying" < status = published
<elmargol> it works if you just wait a bit longer
<mrooney> okay so I've done this before, I *should* be able to figure this out, but I can't :)
<mrooney> when I create a new project on LP, how do I put code there
<mrooney> I have https://code.launchpad.net/~michael/ecryptfs-gui/trunk
<LarstiQ> bzr push?
<beuno> mrooney, bzr push lp:~michael/ecryptfs-gui/trunk
<beuno> mrooney, if you just push, the branch gets created automatically. You don't need to use the UI to create it
<mrooney> you would think that!
<mrooney> ooh wait I see
<mrooney> I can't just push to lp:ecryptfs-gui
<beuno> mrooney, you can, if you set that as the default branch for the project
<mrooney> beuno: and I tried what you said before, but I had forgotten to commit my local version first
<mrooney> thanks!
<mrooney> beuno: yeah, I tried to do that, but it brings up a search dialog that searches all of launchpad I guess
<mrooney> is there an easier way?
<beuno> mrooney, unfortunately, not at the moment. We're working on it  :)
<LarstiQ> mrooney: you should be able to input ~michael/encryptfs-gui/trunk though?
<beuno> yeah, punching in that will add the branch
<beuno> the search is just if you need to hunt it down
<mrooney> okay, I assume I need the --use-existing-dir option?
<beuno> mrooney, yes, if you register the branch in LP first, you do
<mrooney> beuno: oh okay, is a better way to just create the project and then push to it?
<beuno> mrooney, yeap, less steps
<mrooney> beuno: cool, thanks, I didn't know that
<mrooney> thanks for your help!
<beuno> mrooney, happy to help
<mrooney> sorry I forgot everything :P
<beuno> hahaha
<mrooney> I did it for another project 6 months ago or so, but the process was probably different
<mrooney> launchpad is evolving and improving at a pretty rapid rate
<beuno> yeah, it's hard to keep up  :)
<gour> hello
<gour> how can i relate team to the project?
<gour> or vice versa
<edcrypt> gour: there is a "Project Driver" where you can assign either a user or a team
<edcrypt> gour: don't remenber if there is another way
<jpds> gour: You can try the projects: /+edit-people people page and change the owner to the team.
<gour> let me try...
<gour> jpds: thanks. configured team as driver of the project
<jpds> edcrypt: ^
<edcrypt> gour: you're welcome.
<gour> thank you. LP is really great
<edcrypt> indeed :)
<mtaylor> sigh
 * mtaylor wishes launchpad would mark merge requests as merged once they are merged automatically
<mrooney> Okay, now I'm back with a new project, and want to do it the "right" and easy way. I created a fresh bzr branch using "init" added the files and committed, but just doing "bzr push lp:projectname" doesn't seem to work
<mrooney> I've tried lp:projectname/trunk, and lp:~michael/projectname, and lp:~michael/projectname/trunk
<mrooney> now I am befuddled
<Peng_> Have you created the project on LP?
<mrooney> correct, yes
<mrooney> and I was told the easiest way is to have it auto-create the branch for me
<Peng_> What error do you get?
<mrooney> Peng_: here is what I have tried: http://dpaste.com/71893/
<Peng_> mrooney: You should use "lp:~michael/eeebotu/trunk", not "lp:~/michael/eeebotu/trunk"
<mrooney> Peng_: ahh okay, and I do want to specify a branch name of trunk?
<Peng_> You can use whatever name you want. "trunk" is common.
<mrooney> it won't autocreate it, autoname it, AND associate it as the default branch? :]
<Peng_> Yeah, you'll have to set it as the default branch yourself.
<mrooney> it would be kind of slick if bzr push lp:~/michael/eeebotu created a branch with a default name, say 'trunk', set it as the default, and pushed
<mrooney> but that might be too implicit
<Peng_> I agree on both counts. It would be slick, but it is pretty implicit.
<Peng_> You could see what the LP people think.
<Peng_> Anyway, I'm gonna go. Good luck. :)
<mrooney> Peng_: okay, after fixing my dumb typo as you noticed, it worked great, thanks so much!
<Peng_> Great. :)
 * Peng_ really leaves.
<mrooney> :]
#launchpad 2008-08-17
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> is it possible to download more then one .PO from rosetta?
<RAOF> dodobas: Yes.  You can download _all_ of them, too.
<dodobas> how? :)
<RAOF> From memory, the "export" button; I've only done it once, but it didn't seem _too_ hard to find.
<RAOF> I don't think I can help you much more, except to say that it _is_ possible :)
<dodobas> im searching for it :)
<Sia0-0> hi
<Sia0-0> some one from translation team her ?
<dodobas> RAOF: i've apt-get sourced language-pack :D
<dodobas> easy, right
<mwhudson> Sia0-0: it doesn't look like it
<dodobas> Sia0-0: what do you want to know?
<Sia0-0> dodobas, have .po file translated, and will check it before upload in launchpad, which command can check it for msgstr error?
<dodobas> i think it's msgfmt
<dodobas> it should create binary MO file
<Sia0-0> yes dodobas will check it not create .mo file
<dodobas> Sia0-0: i dont understand
<Sia0-0> ok you have no answer
<Sia0-0> also thanx
<Sia0-0> hi again
<Sia0-0> anyone from translation team her?
<beuno> Sia0-0, not many people around during the weekend, but ask away, someone may just be tempted to look at their computer
<Sia0-0> also
<Sia0-0> i check my .po file with 'msgfmt -c' no error, but import to launchpad said is error in file please check it with 'msgfmt -c' :)
<beuno> Sia0-0, I see. I'd say your safest bet is to file a question, and admins will get back to you soon: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beuno> include as much information as you can (URL to the file import, the output of your msgfmt -c, etc)
<Sia0-0> output from 'msgfmt -c' display error if have error, if not display nothing
<beuno> Sia0-0, right. Then just explain that it didn't output anything
<Sia0-0> ok, i wait from last message from translator team
<Sia0-0> i need review https://translations.launchpad.net/~sia-neriman/+imports beuno
<beuno> Sia0-0, I'm not part of the translator teams, but give it a few days and someone will get to it
<Sia0-0> a few days?
<beuno> it depends on how much work the team has
<beuno> it may be very fast
<Sia0-0> ok thanx beuno
<fdhfjk> ok so in regards to doing translations, how do I list more than 10 lines to be translated?
<fdhfjk> also I wish there was a spot for translator notes; "The CSV file must be seperated by semi-colons..." Im like WTF?
<fdhfjk> semi-colons?!
<fdhfjk> in a comma seperated file?
<gimaker> Yes why, didn't you know that CSV is an acronym for semi-Colon Separated Values ;)
<fdhfjk> ahh
<fdhfjk> thought it was comma
<gimaker> Yeah, it is
<fdhfjk> wtf lol youre playing with me
<fdhfjk> HAHAHHAHAH
<fdhfjk> nice :D
<fdhfjk> well my goal is quality
<fdhfjk> so Im kinda ... ugh going crazy; I downloaded and translated ALL of WordPress
<fdhfjk> errors and no upload
<fdhfjk> also translated xulrunner (huge)
<fdhfjk> 101 errors
<fdhfjk> all in the original file from launchpad
<fdhfjk> these errors are duplicate entries
<gimaker> I never used the translations services of launchpad, can't help you there, sorry
<fdhfjk> but everything I translate now I must use the launchpad site which is alot slower then poedit
<fdhfjk> also lol I cant find a link to edit my profile etc
<fdhfjk> so I just slap a /+edit on the end of my homepage and it goes to it
<gimaker> there's a "Change details" button on the right side of your profile
<gimaker> ... which points to "/+edit", of course :)
<Rhamphoryncus> For some reason those links are very skilled at hiding in plain sight.. I'm finally getting paranoid enough to look for them
<fdhfjk> ahh
<fdhfjk> ok cool
<fdhfjk> but yeah I wish I could have an easier way to translate than the website; ex: a streaming program from launchpad to a poedit-esk program
<fdhfjk> because editing those .PO files and finding errors is absolutely discouraging+1
<fdhfjk> I spent 3 hours translating wordpress alond
<fdhfjk> alond==alone
<fdhfjk> also lol, there was no spot to upload on the wordpress translation site
<gimaker> fdhfjk: maybe Leonov (http://leonov.tv) might provide a nicer interface in the future...? I don't think its supported ATM though
<fdhfjk> I assume the link appears when I join their group, couldnt find a link to join
<fdhfjk> I like launchpad overall, but I spend hours on it
<fdhfjk> hmmz this looks interesting
<gimaker> fdhfjk: there are instructions here: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/wordpress-translators
<gimaker> fdhfjk: yeah, I agree, it's a bit confusing at times, and takes some time getting used too
<gimaker> but I like the new interface *a lot* better than the old one
<fdhfjk> lol no permission
<fdhfjk> well I mean there is room for improvement in every system, anywhere
<fdhfjk> its not bad, just more handy to use an external prog that gets down to the soup and nuts of it
<fdhfjk> like poedit lists all 4000 lines to be translated, and it can easily copy the line over and edit and done next line
<fdhfjk> problem lies in compilation w/ msgfmt
<fdhfjk> trying to fix xulrunner as its the #1 priority on my language
<fdhfjk> but it has duplicate entries
<fdhfjk> so I either do 300+ translations on launchy or try and fix 101 errors in vi and hope it doesnt blow up
<fdhfjk> 300+ pages of translations rather
<fdhfjk> I think the thing that really burns me is the fact that I can download a translation file freely, and then cannot upload it anywhere
<fdhfjk> oh well nevermind about my rantings :D
<fdhfjk> bbl
<fdhfjk> thanks for the addy; Im going to check it out
<paulproteus> Does Launchpad host mailing lists?
<beuno> paulproteus, yeap. You can create a mailing list for a team
<paulproteus> Does that mean that people without Launchpad accounts can sign up for that list?
<Sia0-0> hi
<beuno> paulproteus, no, just the people with launchpad accounts
<paulproteus> That's kind of hilarious.
<Sia0-0> can i remove the .po file in our team and upload new .po file again?
<beuno> paulproteus, well, the idea of Launchpad providing the mailing lists, is, that people use Launchpad to interact with it
<beuno> also, restricting it to users with Launchpad accounts eliminates spam
<paulproteus> I kind of use email to interact with email lists.
<beuno> which is something many of us are very grateful for
<beuno> paulproteus, you still use email, you just need to have an account in Launchpad with that email registered
<paulproteus> Okay.
<Sia0-0> any idea?
<beuno> Sia0-0, I really don't know that much about translation imports
<Sia0-0> ok thanx
<beuno> I'd ask tomorrow in the channel again, when the developers are working
<beuno> or, file another question  :)
<thumper> hi beuno
<beuno> thumper, mornin'
#launchpad 2009-08-10
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel | PPA builders getting stuck: under investigation, LP #408001
<bronger> What does "Needs review" on https://translations.launchpad.net/felo/+imports mean?  Where can I see what went wrong?
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<cprov> bug#408001 is fixed
<wgrant> bronger: It means that it's waiting for a Translations dev to approve it for the first time.
<bronger> And this dev is a Launchpad admin or a project admin?
<maxb> Is there a "What needs approval and why" page anywhere? (If not, can we have one? :-) )
<wgrant> bronger: Launchpad Translations developer/admin.
 * wgrant finds the page.
<bronger> Okay, thank you.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportPolicy is the relevant policy, but it doesn't actually say anywhere that templates/translations will be held for review.
<bronger> However, after my first upload of fr.po, its status was "failed" without any further comment.  The German translations went through with one warning, which was explicitly explained.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I'm getting lots of "Please try again" pages from bazaar.launchpad.net, eg. trying to open http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/trunk/revision/1071 or http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.jaunty
<shiny_> yes, same here
<james_w`> does anyone else get lots of errors with launchpadlib because it caches a truncated copy of the wadl?
<james_w`> it also makes me worried that it will give bad results because it might truncate other things in the cache
<wgrant> james_w`: Other objects will fail to decode if truncated, so it should be pretty obvious.
<james_w`> true
<james_w`> still pretty annoying that it commits suicide though
<wgrant> Certainly.
<james_w`> though I think it may be more of a bug in httplib2 though
<wgrant> But at least it won't do bad things -- just crash.
<james_w`> for one, it stores the headers, so it could validate Content-Length from the cache, and invalidate it if it doesn't match
<james_w`> I'm not sure what causes the truncation, but it certainly doesn't use fsync
<james_w`> hmm, perhaps I need a per-process cache dir
<Ng> --help
<superm1> matsubara, ping. i was just curious when the commit for bug 409578 will actually show up in published Packages.gz files on the archive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409578 in soyuz "multiverse packages needed in task headers" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409578
<matsubara> superm1, only in the next release in september, I think. bigjools can you confirm ^?
<bigjools> superm1: I requested a cherry pick, so it will appear hopefully later today, or tomorrow
<superm1> bigjools, okay great thanks
<bigjools> welcome
<mrevell> cprov: wrt signing PPA keys: is it enough to add a message to the pop-up help on the PPA page?
<maxb> mrevell: I though the thread ended up suggesting that we wouldn't/shouldn't encourage signing PPA keys?
<mrevell> maxb: Yeah, so my thought is that we should add a note to the pop-up help that appears next to the signing key. The note would explain why the keys aren't signed.
<maxb> oh, I see. Explaining that it's a machine-generated, escrowed key.
<bronger> On https://translations.launchpad.net/felo/+imports it says "Import failed".  How do I get the reason why it went wrong?  I didn't receive an email.
<mrevell> cprov: ping
<cprov> mrevell: pong
<mrevell> Hi cprov, thumper mentioned in his CHR handover that he'd like some FAQs on the builders. Do you have any idea what sort of thing might be useful?
<cprov> mrevell: depends on what were the questions, I guess.
<mrevell> cprov: I thought that might be the case :) I'll reply to Tim's mail and ask for more detail
<cprov> mrevell: last week we had some stuck builders due to bug #408001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408001 in launchpad-buildd "Builders stuck when downloading lots of build-deps" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408001
<cprov> mrevell: that was probably the root cause of complaints.
<cprov> mrevell: check with Tim, we can certainly create some useful FAQ for builder (we have none atm, IIRC)
<mrevell> ok thanks cprov
<danilos> bronger: when import fails without a reason, it usually indicates a bug in our code somewhere; I'll try checking the logs to see if I can figure out what went wrong
<bronger> danilos, both the German and the French po file only triggers a mild warning, but the French file was rejected while the German wasn't.
<danilos> bronger: it's possible that there are some \r's (carriage returns) in the French file, they sometimes cause problems for us because we try to be smart about them
<bronger> No, there is neither an escaped nor an unescaped \r.
<danilos> bronger: so, it seems there's some problem creating a record for the Last-Translator in the file, I'll have to look a bit deeper to see what's exactly going on
<bronger> danilos, okay thanks.  However, I have to go now.  Apparently my latest push a couple of minutes ago triggered a fresh import.  Let's see what happens.  At least, I removed the warnings.
<danilos> bronger: cool, I'll be filing a bug about this when I see what it is exactly about, I can email you when I do if you want
<bronger> I hope my branch push didn't spoil your invastigations.  Yes, drop me a note.  Bye!
<danilos> bronger: no, don't worry, it's fine
<danilos> bronger: well, "fine" :)
 * SamB sighs and wishes launchpad emails could be filtered in gmail ...
<ahz> Does this page imply that projects (and my project in particular) can be adopted by translation teams? https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<dpm> ahz: this should give you more info -> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Translations%20groups It is the project owner who assigns the groups.
<dpm> If you want to assign the translation of your project to a group, I'd recommend the launchpad-translators group, unless your project is very Ubuntu-centric, in which case, I'd recommend you the ubuntu-translators group
<ahz> dpm: So if I pick Launchpad-translators, then I should expect some translations from that group?  And if I keep my policy open, my existing translators can continue working?
<ahz> BTW, I have ~25 translations, but sometimes I feel like I nag my translators by emailing them every 2-4 weeks
<dpm> ahz: if you assign the translations of your project to launchpad-translators and the policy is 'Structured' or 'Restricted', only the members of that translation group will be able to approve suggestions and make translations. But still everyone will be able to make suggestions. If you keep your policy as 'Open', anyone with a Launchpad account will be able to modify the translations.
<dpm> If you'd like to let your existing translators to be able to continue translating but would like translations to be reviewed by the launchpad-translators group, they can always join the relevant language team in the language-translators group
<ahz> dpm: That makes sense.  By simplying linking my project to the team, should some translations come in "automatically"?  Or do I have personally invite translators?
<dpm> ahz: once you enable translations for the project, translators should be able to see what they can translate from the "Translations" tab in your project's page in Launchpad. It would also make sense to announce translators (e.g. on your project's mailing list and/or in the launchpad-translators one) that your project is now translatable in Launchpad.
<ahz> dpm: I didn't know they have a mailing list.  Thanks, I will check that out.  Thanks for all your help. This sounds like a potentially good "plan B" compared to the translation-subscription/notification feature I wish Launchpad had
<dpm> np, you're welcome
<dpm> ahz: you might also find this interesting for your project -> http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/import-translation-templates-from-your-projects-bazaar-branches and http://blog.launchpad.net/general/exporting-translations-to-a-bazaar-branch
<ahz> dpm: Bazaar seems promising, but I feel too lazy to switch from SourceForge SVN :)
<dpm> yes, I'm sure many on this channel could talk for hours on the goodness of bzr :-), but it ultimately is your choice to use the tool that better fits your workflow
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<Ampelbein> hi there. I uploaded a package to my ppa some time ago but did not yet receive a accepted/rejected email. The ppa is https://edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+archive/ppa/ , the package is octave3.2 , dput result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/250930/
<cprov> Ampelbein: is that your first upload ? have you uploaded anything with the same gpgkey before ?
<Ampelbein> cprov: i uploaded several times successully before with that key.
<Ampelbein> cprov: for example texlive-bin - 2007.dfsg.2-6ubuntu3~ppaamoog3  in the same ppa
<cprov> Ampelbein:
<cprov>  2009-08-10 16:45:19 DEBUG       Subject: octave3.2_3.2.0-2ubuntu2~ppaamoog1_source.changes rejected
<cprov> 2009-08-10 16:45:19 DEBUG       Recipients: Andreas Moog <andreas-launchpad@warperbbs.de>
<cprov> Ampelbein: it looks like the email is floating somewhere in the intarweb.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Is it the right place to ask how to delete a ppa in launchpad?
<cprov> Ampelbein: anyway, it was rejected because you are over quota.
<Ampelbein> cprov: oh. now that you mention it i see the starring red 100.00% line on my ppa's page
<cprov> fabrice_sp: yes, file a question on 'soyuz' product explaining why you want to delete it.
<Ampelbein> cprov: thanks for looking.
<cprov> Ampelbein: np, did you find the email ?  spam, perhaps ?
<fabrice_sp> cprov, Will do. Thanks!
<cprov> Ampelbein: it's a little concerning if you haven't received it.
<cprov> fabrice_sp: out of curiosity, why do you want to remove a PPA ?  created with a misleading name, or something like this ?
<Ampelbein> cprov: looking at mail.log on my mailserver right now. do you happen to have a message id?
<cprov> Ampelbein: no, sorry, we don't get that verbose in our logs :-(
<cprov> Ampelbein: that date is BST, it might help.
<Ampelbein> cprov: it seems to be a problem on my end, "Aug 10 18:45:22 golem postfix/cleanup[3371]: C5F371BAB7: message-id=<20090810164519.25872.83520.launchpad@germanium.canonical.com>  " but i don't have a message in my inbox matching that id... so everything is cool with launchpad ;-)
<fabrice_sp> cprov, created by error in the wrong place (in the team page instead of private)
<cprov> Ampelbein: cool, thx for checking.
<cprov> fabrice_sp: okay, if it is still empty we can completely purge it for you.
<fabrice_sp> cprov, yes: it's completely empty
<fabrice_sp> cool :-)
<jacob> seeing a lot of slowness on lp. edge times out as well
<trondn> Why do I need a separate wiki in order to use the blueprints???
<beuno> trondn, because Launchpad does not provide a wiki at the moment
<trondn> beuno: do you know if that is planned?
<beuno> trondn, it is. High up on our list
<trondn> great :)
<stgraber> hey, anyone knows how the SSH restriction is done on bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<stgraber> I'd like to setup something similar at work, so everyone can push but noone can get a working shell or run any command using the same account
<maxb> A cursory peek at the sourcecode suggests that it's a custom ssh/sftp server written python using twisted
<maxb> However, ssh's authorized_keys forced-command stuff provides a much simpler option to offer sftp-only, provided unix permissions suffice to limit which areas of the filesystem the accounts have access to
<maxb> I've just discovered the in-page popups on the PPA page.... and for me the close button is insanely tiny and invisible - is it like that for everyone, or is it a FF 3.5 quirk?
<nandhp> It's like that for me too, but I'm also using Firefox 3.5.
<wgrant> maxb: It used to have 'Continue' in it, but that vanished around a month ago.
<beuno> maxb, you mean the x on the top left?
<maxb> beuno: um, I have a tiny button with no legend at all at the bottom right
<beuno> maxb, when clicking on what?
<maxb> Read about installing, or What is this?
<wgrant> It's the help popups, not the lazr-js ones.
<wgrant> They are different for no particularly good reason.
<maxb> well, I see the same behaviour in FF 3.0 as with 3.5
<wgrant> The HTML was clearly wrong last time I looked.
<beuno> maxb, wgrant, sounds like a bug
 * wgrant looks again.
<wgrant> It is a bug.
<wgrant> There's one filed.
<beuno> can you point me at it?
<wgrant> I'm trying to find it.
<wgrant> Unfortunately there's no text to search for...
<wgrant> Bug #406394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406394 in launchpad-foundations "The "Continue" button on help pop-ups has lost its text and is now tiny" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406394
<beuno> wgrant, thank you
<jedc> Hello, is it possible to replace my public key on launchpad with a new one if I have lost my private key and dont have a revocation certificate?
<beuno> jedc, yes. SSH or GPG?
<jedc> GPG
<jedc> I had to get a new HD and forgot to hadnt backed them up
<beuno> jedc, yes, click on "change details"
<beuno> and then "OpenGPG" on that block sub-menu
<jedc> Ah, i see, thank you so much!
<beuno> sinzui, edit button next to GPG keys in 3.0?
<beuno> :)
<sinzui> We should
#launchpad 2009-08-11
<johnf1> I'm trying to solve the problem of building packages easily for different releases and having an apt repository at work. Would it make sense to use soyuz for this or would it be difficult to run that  by itself?
<beuno> johnf1, as in, run your own soyuz version?
<wgrant> johnf1: Soyuz isn't exactly light or easy to run.
<beuno> if that's all you want it for, it sounds like a lot of overhead
<wgrant> Sounds like you might want a private PPA, or just use something like reprepro locally.
<johnf1> beuno: yeah that's what I though
<johnf1> I'm looking at buildd at the moment
<beuno> johnf1, you can use Launchpad's PPA for private builds at a fee
<beuno> there's a few companies doing so
<johnf1> trying to simplify our build process. Want something where I can dput
<johnf1> beuno: might look into that, thanks
<beuno> johnf1, bac is the guy to talk about
 * beuno is off to dinner
<Hilikus> how do i add a repo to the sources list inside my pbuilder?
<Hilikus> or it will use the same sources as the systemL
<wgrant> Hilikus: That's probably an #ubuntu-motu question.
<spO> are bzr codes and packages held on user local machines, or are they held on launchpad's servers?  because PPA is fast but some of my bzr downloads are slow
<spO> hello?
<thumper> ?
<thumper> what bzr downloads?
<thumper> there are many helpful people in #bzr for bzr issues
 * thumper goes to make dinner
<spiv> spO: launchpad hosts both bzr branches and PPAs.
<adeuring> good morning
<noodles775> Hi adeuring
<noodles775> OK, security issue. I just pushed an XSS fix and sent the MP. I deleted the branch and MP straight away, but the email was of course sent.
<noodles775> Edge is not being updated, so it's not a huge issue there, but staging is I think?
 * noodles775 checks.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bialix> hi there, I'm one of QBzr developers (lp:qbzr). Today one man contacting me and said he want to build .deb for Debian Lenny and Etch. Is it OK to publish those debs at LP PPA or there should be used another way?
<bialix> I mean .deb package for qbzr
 * bialix Windows developer so he maybe don't understand some subtle differences and hidden problems
<bigjools> bialix: LP doesn't have PPAs for Debian yet
<wgrant> bialix: Launchpad can't currently build PPA packages for Debian. However, if qbzr is Python as I assume, Ubuntu packages should work on Debian.
<wgrant> In most cases.
<bigjools> heh, famous last words
<wgrant> Python's pretty safe now.
<wgrant> Although Etch... I'm not quite sure.
<bialix> qbzr has strong dependencies on PyQt and optional Pygments and PyEnchant
<bialix> maybe it's different for Debian?
<bialix> as I could see from some traceback that man gave me, there Python 2.4 used on Debian
<bialix> pretty old I assume
<wgrant> That must be etch.
<bialix> newer Ubuntu versions used 2.5 or 2.6 at least
<wgrant> Default Python in Lenny is 2.5.
<wgrant> I personally wouldn't bother with supporting Etch at this point.
<bialix> I would not
<bialix> does there is something special about publishing debs?
<wgrant> It's very different from the normal LP project upload area, yes.
<thekorn> hi, I think about giving a launchpad talk on a german ubuntu conference at the end of october, do you have any talk related ressources (sample presentations, logos, pics, ...)
<thekorn> or any ideas on topics I could focus on ;)
<gmb> thekorn: I can't think of anything off the top of my head that we have that might be of use to you. Your best bet is to talk to kfogel, but I don't think he's available at the moment (he's somewhere in the US, if memory serves).
<thekorn> gmb: super, thanks
<wgrant> Isn't staging codehosting meant to work?
<wgrant> I get a Python error when I try to push to it.
<wgrant> /usr/bin/python2.4: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzr': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<spiv> wgrant: yes, iirc.
<maxb> That's an interesting error. I get it from the testsuite running under python 2.5 (modulo s/4/5/)
<maxb> shouldn't it say bzrlib not bzr?
<wgrant> Probably.
<james_w> it's probably looking for the bzr script adjacent to the bzrlib dir
<james_w> or something similar
<gary_poster> wgrant: spiv: "/usr/bin/python2.4: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzr': [Errno 2] No such file or directory" I believe is an instance of bug 407408 .  I have a branch for it that I'll land today or tomorrow at the latest.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407408 in launchpad-foundations "Code acceptance tests fail when system bzr is used" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407408
<gary_poster> mm, sorry, that was supposed to be wgrant, maxb.  sorry spiv.
<spiv> gary_poster: that's ok, I was curious too :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<wgrant> gary_poster: Ah.
<gnomefreak> can someone please change the package from firefox to firefox-3.0 for some reason i keep getting page not found or something like that . bug 411907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411907 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox crashes if pasting text into Gmail while composing an email." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411907
<gnomefreak> its not taking my comment either it looks like
<gnomefreak> ignore the above :(
<gmb> gnomefreak: Sorry, I'm not quite clear on what problem you're having.
<gnomefreak> gmb: its gone now but everytime i tried to change the package i would get page not found (dont recall error exactly)
<gmb> Hrm.
<wgrant> Probably changed the target, hit back, tried to change again.
<wgrant> +editstatus is then gone => 404
<wgrant> I've seen many people do that before.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: no i changed it right than got error page than clicked back and tried changing it again ect...
<gmb> wgrant: Ah, of course, yes.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You changed the package four minutes before you first asked here.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes
<gnomefreak> give or take a few
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i kept trying is why it took me time to ask here
<wgrant> gnomefreak: LP doesn't normally go around randomly giving 404s. You probably changed the package, then either switched to a new tab or hit back.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i dont think it was a 404 i remember the word lost in it ill see if i can reproduce.
<wgrant> "Lost something?" is a 404.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i cant reproduce it on that bug but i only see it once every several months.
<lfaraone> Now, is it going to be a possibility in the future to put a project's logo (or a smaller version of it) in the upper left-hand corner of all pages related to that project?
<wgrant> lfaraone: That's part of the 3.0 UI, yes.
<lfaraone> wgrant: howabout openid as a consumer?
<wgrant> No idea.
<wgrant> Well, at one stage I heard it was o
<lfaraone> wgrant: Thanks.
<wgrant> n the cards for 3.0, but I haven't heard anything since. Maybe somebody else knows.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Okay. My project, Sugar, wants to move to LP, but we don't want to look like we're affiliated or tied to one distro.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Launchpad projects are not tied to any particular distro.
<lfaraone> wgrant: I understand. However, our board is concerned with looking too ubuntu-centric.
<wgrant> lfaraone: But Launchpad isn't really Ubuntu-centric.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Well, it's kind of like using Alioth or Fedorahosted, no?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Not at all.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Alioth is for Debianish things. fedorahosted is... I'm not quite sure. Launchpad is for any open project, and it happens to have Ubuntu as a user.
<wgrant> Although some people do keep calling it Ubuntu Launchpad for reasons that I cannot fathom.
<jblount> wgrant: Are you aware of any other non-Ubuntu distros that use bzr ? That seemed like the commonality to me.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Okay. Is there any plan to implement git hosting, or at least git mirroring? Our project is committed to git due to its speed
<lfaraone> (in a related thread to jblount )
<wgrant> jblount: Distros? No.
 * wgrant goes to bed, and defers to Mr. CHR, gmb.
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Launchpad clearly has it's features based around Ubuntu's needs
<wgrant> Daviey: Arguable. Distro functionality has been somewhat neglected for a couple of years, IMO.
<wgrant> Initially, perhaps.
<wgrant> But recently it seems to me to be moving in a much more project-focused direction.
<Daviey> sure.  But it's worth remembering that bzr was added to launchpad because that is what was the preferred VCS of Ubuntu
<wgrant> I'm not sure that's the case.
<Daviey> I certainly agree it is going less Ubuntu centric now.. but it certainly has tradionally been that way
<lfaraone> wgrant: the main issue for us atm is git. our developers like it, and they are refusing to move off of it.
<Daviey> wgrant: well sabdfl said otherwise :)
<mhall119|work> I have a question about PPA signing keys
<mhall119|work> if I sign my ppa's key with my private key, can someone just apt-key import my public key, or do they still have to import the PPA's key?
<gmb> mhall119|work: I don't know the answer to that. Let me just find somene who does :)
<mhall119|work> thanks gmb
<cprov> mhall119|work: they have to import the PPA key, the trust keyring doesn't help apt
<gmb> cprov: Thanks :)
<Daviey> infact mhall119|work, you don't even have the secret PPA key.. that is all server side
<mhall119|work> Daviey: yeah, I knew that
<mhall119|work> cprov: thanks
<mhall119|work> is there any way to create a distro that used an exiting key?
<Daviey> "create a distro"?
<mhall119|work> sorry, got distro on the brain, create a ppa
<geser> what would be the benefit for that?
 * mhall119|work is making a distro, and wants to pre-include a package signing key so that any ppa's he makes can be used without importing new keys
<bigjools> yes you can, make a new named PPA
<mhall119|work> I've only made one ppa so far, but I didn't see an option to give it a public key
<Daviey> and include the public key in your own distro
<Daviey> mhall119|work: you can't upload your own key to launchpad for signing a PPA
<mhall119|work> Daviey: that's what I plan to do, but I was hoping that if I made other PPA's after the fact, people using that distro wouldn't have to import new keys
<mhall119|work> okay, do all ppa's get a unique key, or do the ppa's in a single project share the same key?
<Daviey> Ah... but they would still need to add the ppa deb line in sources.list, no?
<mhall119|work> Daviey: yes, but Ubuntu provides a nice GUI tool for adding deb lines
<mhall119|work> there isn't a nice GUI tool for importing keys, that I'm aware of anyway
<wgrant> mhall119|work: Karmic's Software Sources allows easy addition of PPAs and their keys.
<Daviey> mhall119|work: you could have a mhall119-custom-distro-ppa package ?
<bigjools> karmic onwards will do it for you in the  .... beat me to it
<wgrant> But as bigjools said, additional PPAs on the same team or person will share the same key.
<Daviey> and that could be upgraded via the main ppa you own?
<mhall119|work> okay...
<mhall119|work> I think I get it
<mhall119|work> thanks guys
<mhall119|work> https://launchpad.net/qimo is the distro
<mhall119|work> I don't have a PPA for it yet, just wanted to try and do it right the first time around, you know?
<lfaraone> If we import from trac to LP and decide later we don't like LP, can we export again?
<bigjools> oh gmb, a question you can answer :)
<gmb> lfaraone: At the moment we have no set process for that. However, the Launchpad APIs would make it very, very easy to write a script that would do that for you. What format you'd want that data in would then be up to you.
<lfaraone> gmb: Okay.
<lfaraone> gmb: Would it be possible (at the present time) to have custom branding with launchpad?
<gmb> lfaraone: How do you define 'custom branding' in this context?
<lfaraone> gmb: Well, for starters,  the project logo in the corner.
<lfaraone> gmb: and ideally we'd like to be able to point people to http://dev.sugarlabs.org/ (as we currently do) and have that transparently go to our launchpad project. We could probably accomplish that with some mod_rewrite magic.
<wgrant> lfaraone: I think that's called phishing.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Phishing? How so?
<wgrant> Unless you mean the redirecting sort of mod_rewrite.
<gmb> lfaraone: As wgrant said, a redirect would be far preferable to proxying. I think there are some fundamental security objections with the latter approach.
<gmb> lfaraone: Especially when you consider that Launchpad is served over HTTPS for a reason.
<lfaraone> gmb: Okay, if we were to make dev.sugarlabs.org a CNAME for launchpad.net and have the configuration on your side?
<wgrant> That's of similar badness. It would have to be a redirect.
<gmb> lfaraone: I can't speak with authority on that one, but I doubt it would happen. Launchpad is a hosting solution for everybody. Individual projects setting up CNAMEs for lp.net seems to go against that. Also, I suspect that our IS team would disagree strongly with having to do project-specific configuration that's not supported by the general codebase.
<wgrant> (there are also large security issues with that approach)
<gmb> Indeed.
<lfaraone> gmb: so LP doesn't do this with customers who purchase services?
<gmb> lfaraone: No. Purchasing a subscription gets you the right to host proprietary software on Launchpad, plus private branches, bugs and teams.
<gmb> But we don't do any kind of domain configuration.
<lfaraone> gmb: Okay, thanks.
<gmb> lfaraone: However, there's no reason we couldn't discuss doing it as part of a commercial subscription. It might be worth emailing commercial@launchpad.net to see what we could offer your project.
<lfaraone> gmb: Heh. Sadly, as a non-commercial FOSS project, we have no funds.
<lfaraone> gmb: we're currently running of donated MIT and FSF servers. (which is a holdover from when we were part of One Laptop Per Child)
<lfaraone> gmb: (I was just wondering)
<maco> do long-format bugmails list the tags?
<wgrant> maco: No.
<wgrant> Just the targets with their statuses, and the description.
<gmb> lfaraone: Ah, okay.
<maco> boo. if i file a wishlist bug, will it get WONTFIX or Confirmed?
<maco> trying to find a way for celeste to only get kde-related papercut bug mail, and tags wouldve been the easiest thing to filter on
<wgrant> maco: Sounds like you instead want a header listing the tags.
<lfaraone> gmb: are we strongly discouraged from running our own instance?
<gmb> lfaraone: You're perfectly free to set up your own instance. However, we'd prefer that you didn't and we can't really offer you any support in doing so. The code was released so that others could improve launchpad.net itself, rather than to encourage multiple Launchpad instances.
<homy> (what would the benefit of a local instance be?)
<gmb> lfaraone: Ideally, we'd like you to host your project on lp.net so that you can interact properly with other projects and packages as necessary. Setting up your own instances negates that benefit.
<lfaraone> homy: We'd be able to fully brand it.
<homy> right.
<lfaraone> Hey, I found this sentence on the +branding edit page: "Changing them here will affect every page related to Sugar on a Stick as exactly the well as listings which include it. "
<lfaraone> Does that read right to anybody here?
<wgrant> lfaraone: No. Two words got moved recently.
<wgrant> I meant to file a bug about it a week ago, but forgot.
<wgrant> At least, I recall I was able to make a permutation of that sentence which made sense.
 * wgrant tries again.
<lfaraone> wgrant: want me to file a report, then?
<wgrant> "exactly the" is meant to be in the next sentence.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Sounds like a good idea. launchpad-registry is the project.
<gmb> lfaraone: In setting up your own instance you'd be required to fully brand it, since Launchpad.net and the Launchpad logo are registered trademarks. However, homy has a valid point: by setting up your own instance you lose pretty much all the benefits of using Launchpad, at least from the point of view of bug tracking.
<wgrant> Also, all of the images would need to be replaced.
<wgrant> They are not free.
<wgrant> Not just the Launchpad-branded bits.
<gmb> Good point.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Okay. There are tango alternatives, correct?
<homy> Also, just hosting sugarpad would cost something.
<wgrant> lfaraone: There could be.
<lfaraone> wgrant: We're not *planning* on doing this, I was just tasked with doing the research and then making a presentation of all availible options to the board.
<wgrant> But running your own Launchpad is probably pretty crazy.
<gmb> That's a new slogan for launchpad.net: "We run Launchpad so you don't have to."
 * wgrant makes a fourth attempt at departing for the night. This one will work.
<lfaraone> gmb: yeah. our sysadmin balked at all the deps he'd have to install.
<kfogel> gmb, thekorn: here now.  I'm uploading a presentation that has slides that might be useful to thekorn; will ping when done.
<lfaraone> gmb: as a demo, we'd like to import some of the bugs in one of our subprojects into launchpad. what format do you guys need the data in?
<gmb> kfogel: Awesome.
<lfaraone> gmb: (we're using trac)
<gmb> lfaraone: We have a script to create an XML export from a trac DB. http://launchpad.net/trac-launchpad-migrator
<lfaraone> gmb: okay. we can then strip parts we don't want imported?
<gmb> lfaraone: Sure, as long as it remains valid according to https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat
<thekorn> kfogel, super, thanks
<kfogel> thekorn, gmb: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/+junk/launchpad-SOLT-presentation
<kfogel> thekorn: take whatever you can use.  The presentation is about open-sourcing Launchpad, but it has a lot of generic material about Launchpad too.
<thekorn> kfogel, thanks a lot, it looks helpful to me
<kfogel> thekorn: great!
<lfaraone> gmb: is there a download file size limit?
<gmb> lfaraone: You mean for bug attachments?
<lfaraone> gmb: (our releases are around 600mb)
<lfaraone> gmb: No, for releases.
<gmb> lfaraone: I don't know. I'll find someone who does.
<lfaraone> gmb: Thanks.
<gmb> sinzui: Would you be able to answer lfaraone's question re: download file size limits?
<sinzui> lfaraone: there are no limits, but network traffic makes it the upload process brittle
<lfaraone> sinzui: Okay. We already have our downloads hosted on download.sugarlabs.org/ , can we import from there?
<sinzui> lfaraone: The best way to guarantee a large file is uploaded for a release to to set the releasefileglob.
<lfaraone> sinzui: (we can't use the pattern matching, because the maintainer for this project uses code names as opposed to version numbers for every release)
 * sinzui looks for blog link with examples
<sinzui> yuck
 * sinzui thinks about how to cheat
<sinzui> lfaraone: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/automatically-import-files-to-launchpad-using-product-release-finder
<sinzui> lfaraone: I may be can set the releasefileglob to do the pull. then unset it once the files are added.
<lfaraone> sinzui: What's the releasefileglob?
 * lfaraone googles.
<sinzui> lfaraone read the blog
<sinzui> that is the best answer
<sinzui> lfaraone: in summary, it is a pattern that launchpad can use to find files that belong or a series. It will create the needed milestones and release them if they do not already exist.
<lfaraone> sinzui: I'm at the modify-milestone page, and I don't see the file pattern field. (it was there when I created the milestone, however)
<lfaraone> ( https://edge.launchpad.net/soas/+milestone/v1.0/+edit )
<sinzui> lfaraone: Edit the series.
<sinzui> lfaraone: can you point me to the files you want to upload?
<lfaraone> sinzui: http://download.sugarlabs.org/soas/releases/soas-strawberry.iso
<sinzui> Ahh
<lfaraone> sinzui: That's it. (v1.0 for our project)
<sinzui> lfaraone: That wont work with Launchpad because there is not doted number version
<lfaraone> sinzui: I figured.
<sinzui> lfaraone: There is a related bug to this. I think the solution is to add a glob features to the milestone. It does not need version information.
<sinzui> lfaraone: uploading using the web form will work, but it is dodgy for users with poor connectivity to launchpad.
<lfaraone> Okay.
<lfaraone> sinzui: Will native git ever be supported on launchpad?
<sinzui> lfaraone: I'll investigate matching codenames in the series relasefileglob. That may work. This will probably take a few months to implement
<sinzui> lfaraone: There are not plans for native, but you can request a mirror or import from a git repo. Launchapd has supported that for the last few months
<lfaraone> sinzui: Okay. So if I were to write a patch for it, it wouldn't be accepted?
<sinzui> lfaraone: so that launchpad uses git instead of bzr?
<lfaraone> sinzui: and re the globbing, would it take that long because it's difficult to implement, or would that be something that I, as an amature python programmer with 2 years of exp, be able to fix?
<lfaraone> sinzui: so that launchpad can use git in addition to bzr as default.
<sinzui> lfaraone: all launchpad engineers are dedicated to the UI upgrade for the next two releases.
<sinzui> lfaraone: I made some improvements to the product-release-finder  two months ago in my spare time.
<sinzui> lfaraone: I see you requested a git import. I just approved it
<lfaraone> sinzui: Thanks.
<lfaraone> sinzui: I was wondering if it'd be something I could do in my spare time.
<sinzui> lfaraone: git imports should not need approval, but the importer was designed for dumb systems like cvs. We plan fix this.
<sinzui> lfaraone: yes you can.. Adding a glob to the milestone is harder because it is a model change.  The matching rules for the p-r-f are centralised so if we can make that rule find the milestone by codename, the rest of the system will work
 * sinzui looks at the code
<sinzui> lfaraone: I'm reporting a bug and adding my thought about where and how we can match on code name.
<lfaraone> sinzui: Thanks.
<lfaraone> Where would I report a bug against the mapping feature?
<bdrung> gmb: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung failes to load (error: timeout)
<sinzui> lfaraone: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/412015 <- I think this approach is implementable in 50 lines of code and a simple unittest.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412015 in launchpad-registry "support non-versioned release files in the product-release finder" [Low,Triaged]
<lfaraone> sinzui: Okay, I'll probably get to it in a month or so. (about to leave for a vacation)
<sinzui> lfaraone: you can ask me for help at any time
<lfaraone> sinzui: Thanks.
<gmb> bdrung: This is a bug which we're familiar with. It's being worked on, I believe.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<gmb> bdrung: Thanks for letting us know though.
<gmb> bdrung: It's either bug 401631 or bug 397034.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401631 in launchpad-code "Repeated timeouts when viewing profile page on edge" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397034 in launchpad-code "timeouts for branch listing for user with a *lot* of branches" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397034
<gmb> (Though probably not the latter)
<bdrung> gmb: thanks.
<lfaraone> gmb: Now who do we run to for help!
<lfaraone> Is there a reason that all of the timelines I create on LP are broken? https://edge.launchpad.net/soas/+series https://edge.launchpad.net/gasp-code/+series
<gmb> lfaraone: Heh. There's always someone with one eye on #launchpad, never fear.
<gmb> lfaraone: Can you be more specific about how it's broken? It looks okay to me.
<lfaraone> gmb: in my browser, all of the serieses are pointing back to the origin.
<gmb> lfaraone: What browser are you using?
<lfaraone> gmb: Chrome.
 * gmb looks in chromium
<gmb> Hmm. Looks fine there, too... Of course, chromium might be completely off in terms of modelling what Chrome's up to.
<lfaraone> gmb: I'm on Windows at the moment,.
<lfaraone> gmb: screenie: http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9633/85032154.jpg
<gmb> Yeah, that might be part of it...
<gmb> lfaraone: Can you try in a different browser, just so that we can isolate the problem?
<gmb> lfaraone: Wow. That's not nice.
<lfaraone> gmb: Will IE suffice?
<gmb> (though funny)
<gmb> lfaraone: Eeesh. I'm not sure it will work in IE... worth a shot htough. I'll try FF3 on a Windows VM, too.
<lfaraone> gmb: heh, nothing in ie8
<gmb> Hah.
 * gmb waits for Windows to boot
<gmb> lfaraone: Looks fine in Firefox too. That's definitely a bug. Would you be so kind as to file it against http://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry and include the screenshot as an attachment?
<lfaraone> gmb: Sure.
<gmb> Thanks.
<lfaraone> gmb: reported as bug 412032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412032 in launchpad-registry "Timelines are broken in Chrome on Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412032
<gmb> lfaraone: Thanks.
<lfaraone> sinzui: Would I be able to setup a pattern matching "soas-vX.Y.Z-codename.tar.gz" without making any changes to the parser? (by maybe adding a wildcard to codename or something...)
<sinzui> lfaraone: yes. maybe http://domain/dir/soas-1x* to match all 1x files to the 1x series. the vX.Y.Z will be the milestone name/release version
<sinzui> lfaraone: you can make the url more specific by including the codename or file extension, but I do not think you want to do that if there are several kinds of release files
<lfaraone> sinzui: Okay, I'll see if I can convince our ftpmaster to do the work. But I'll still fix that bug anyway, cause that's a useful feature.
<lfaraone> sinzui: just wondering, why did you say that GIT shouldn't need approval, but that CVS should?
<lfaraone> sinzui: is there a technical reason or something?
<sinzui> cvs and subversion are centralised and hierarchical. users often request an import for *many* projects. git and bzr are dvcs so they represent a single project
<SamB> is there a way to search for a person by irc nick?
<lfaraone> Is it possible to, after importing bugs from trac, link them to the originating bug tracker?
<Ursinha> gmb, ^
<gmb> lfaraone: Sure. In fact, it should be possible to tack a link onto the end of the bug description in the XML export with a bit of hackery to the migrator script.
<gmb> That would reduce the noise of creating the link after the import has taken place (since it means changing the description of the bug)
<lfaraone> gmb: Awesome, thanks.
<mkanat> gmb: I'm around, just FYI, in case you have any questions about bugzilla.gnome.org.
<bialix> hi, where I should report bug about blueprints system?
<beuno> bialix, https://edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+filebug
<bialix> ok
#launchpad 2009-08-12
<vadi21> I don't like these revision.diff instead of embedded diffs launchpad is using now, because I can't view them on my phone (it refuses to download it). Is there an option to switch back? I didn't really find one in subcription settings.
<thumper> vadi21: no, there is no option, nor is there likely to be
<thumper> vadi21: there are issues with encodings for diffs
<thumper> vadi21: the only safe way is to attach them
<vadi21> It's been working fine before though.
<thumper> vadi21: for you, for now...
<vadi21> Rather dissapointing. at least a link to a diff :|
<thumper> vadi21: but there were others with issues
<thumper> vadi21: we should add links to the loggeread change page
<vadi21> Yeah.
<MTeck> tonyyarusso: how ya been?
<ppmt> Hello everyone
<ppmt> I am very new to Launchpad and I thought I would seek advice before doing something silly
<MTeck> ppmt: there's a testing version of launchpad - I forgot the address - but you can play there and changes will be wiped after a while
<ppmt> Mteck: well my problem is not so much how to use it (also I am sure I could do with some pratice) but more a problem that I have with a translation I am trying to do for one project. Whatever I try it won't take the translation
<MTeck> oh...
<MTeck> i think you normally suggest it and then someone else approves it - I've never really worked with translations
<ppmt> I was thinking about writing a "bug" but then realised I might be the bug and wanted some advise
<ppmt> Yes and I have translated a good chunk of it like that but that one sentence just won't take it. Whatever I type it resets to its original value (which is not correct)
<MTeck> file a question should be fine then - if nothing else the answer will be indexed in google for others to search for - or it can be turned into a bug if that's the issue
<ppmt> yes I think I am going to do that. I didn't realise you can just send them a question regarding problem like that. We shall see
<ppmt> Thanks for your assistance
<ojwb> when preparing an upload for a PPA, is there an easy (ideally scriptable) way to tell if the orig source needs to be uploaded?
 * MTeck wants to learn to package sometime this month
 * jamesh wonders if https://www.ohloh.net/p/launchpad/enlistments will run through to completion
<spiv> jamesh: judging from https://www.ohloh.net/topics/3685?page=1#post_11291, probably not
<spiv> But maybe we'll be lucky!
<jamesh> that's a weird one.
<jamesh> if they'd written Ohloh in Python rather than Ruby, they'd be able to use bzrlib directly
<jamesh> which might allow more robust handling of broken history
<lifeless> rupy FTW
<lifeless> jamesh: the shell interface should be sufficient
<jamesh> perhaps a bzr plugin that outputs the data they want would be a good idea
<lifeless> don't they want log -v -p regardless?
<jamesh> are they using -p?
<lifeless> not sure
<wgrant> I tested the command they gave a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> It works fine.
<wgrant> But takes 2.5 hours.
<jamesh> the forum post doesn't list it
<wgrant> It does.
<wgrant> The start of the third-last post.
<jamesh> this one? "bzr log --long --show-id --forward --include-merges -r 1.. -v"
<wgrant> That one.
<jamesh> no -p there
<wgrant> Indeed, I am blind.
<jamesh> I was starting to wonder if I was blind :)
<tgiphil> hi
<tgiphil> any admins on duty?
<spm> tgiphil: yes, what's the problem?
<tgiphil> I'd like to remove MOSA project (I registered it). It's hosted on CodePlex and it's out of date by about a year due to svn issues with CodePlex.
<tgiphil> we will re-add it later when we move away from CodePlex.
<spm> tgiphil: sure; can you raise a Question here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ asking for same and ping me back? gives us a level of validity that you are the same person :-)
<tgiphil> k
<tgiphil> Open Question #79794
<spm> tgiphil: thanks - disabling projects from random irc requests would be bad. Has been done.
<tgiphil> np.
<tgiphil> I understand
<wgrant> spm: I'm the owner of Launchpad. Deactivate it, please!
<tgiphil> lol
<spm> wgrant: sure. one sec.
<spm> damn. plan fail - I was going to do it on staging and send the link; but staging is down atm. Fail. :-)
<wgrant> spm: We're moving to SourceForge.net.
<wgrant> bzr is too slow.
<wgrant> I noticed that before :(
<tgiphil> SourceForge is slow too.
<tgiphil> I've noticed a few projects moving to LaunchPad recently (Nunit, for example)
<wgrant> The logo strikes again!
<wgrant> The colouring of the logo is what I believe to be the cause of people capitalising it LaunchPad.
<spm> i tried hosting one of mine of SF years ago. was painful; kept the others self hosted.
<lifeless> wgrant: plausible
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<adeuring> good morning
<ivoks> lp is denying my upload to ppa cause the same version of source already exist, but that's not true
<noodles775> ivoks: what's the ppa?
<ivoks> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ivoks/+archive/ppa
<noodles775> ivoks: note, even if you delete a source, you still can't upload the same version again.
<ivoks> ah, right...
<jaalto> LP ADMINS: I'd like to write a Emacs commands to support Ubuntu LP bug-by-email interface. Last Sunday I talked about this in the channel and since none of the dogfood.* etc development servers send back email, I was asked to bring the issue back on weekdays.  I'd need a DUMMY launchpad project for testing and development. Is it okay to create 'test-emacs-lp-bts-by-email' project or is there other way? I would not wa
<jaalto> nt to use any existing project as sandbox
<gmb> jaalto: You could test against staging.
<gmb> Ahh, hangon
<wgrant> We discussed this on the weekend, and I directed jaalto to the working week.
<gmb> Staging might not handle incoming emails correctly... let me just check for you.
<gmb> wgrant: Okay.
<wgrant> I don't think any non-prod likes email.
<jaalto> gmb: I was told that staging.* didn't send email
<gmb> jaalto: Send it no, receive it... I'm not sure.
<jaalto> gmb: I would need both ways email, so that the Emacs module can respond to, manipulate the bug reports
<gmb> Boo.
<wgrant> I really think Ubuntu VM + launchpad.dev == good idea
<gmb> jaalto: Hmm, okay. We generally don't like edge / production to be used for this kind of testing, since it produces a lot of cruft.
<gmb> wgrant: Yeah, that's waht I was about to suggest, too.
<gmb> jaalto: You'd be better off grabbing the Launchpad code and running a local development instance. See http://dev.launchpad.net/Getting.
<jaalto> wgrant: At the time impossible for me: LP requires Ubuntu (I don't have), it needs VM (I have broken configuration), I need virtual network to access outside (My bridges are broken right now).
<jaalto> gmb: It's just not in my resources to do so.
<LarstiQ> jaalto: get someone else to set it up?
<jaalto> LarstiQ: I don't have. It's just me and my servers.
<gmb> jaalto: That's unfortunate, but testing against a production system is a really bad idea. Not only does it produce cruft but it could end up affecting people who have nothing to do with you and your project, too.
<jaalto> LarstiQ: I'm fully private :-)
<LarstiQ> jaalto: surely you know people :)
<jaalto> LarstiQ: There is no such environment anywhere at hand here.
<jaalto> gmb: A simple test project, would not produce much traffic
<gmb> jaalto: You're putting test data into a production database. That's naughty, however little traffic it produces.
<jaalto> gmb: Wold it be a drop in the ocean for good cause?
<jaalto> It's and egg and chicken situation
<gmb> jaalto: Well, not really. There are ways to do you testing; that you don't have the resources ATM to do it is unfortunate but htat doesn't mean that you should start using a live production system for testing. Remember, if you use production for testing that data stays around forever - it won't be deleted.
<LarstiQ> jaalto: hmm, I'll try to set up a launchpad instance today
<jaalto> gmb: Can the stanging.* be configured to allow email?
<wgrant> Danger! Danger! Danger!
<gmb> :)
<jaalto> LarstiQ: If you can, that would be great.
<gmb> jaalto: What wgrant said. That's not a good idea for two reasons:
<gmb> 1) Spam spam spam
<wgrant> LarstiQ: That's difficult, because you'd have to fix the sample data to avoid spamming innocent Canonicalites.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: ok
<gmb> 2) You wouldn't be able to tell the difference between production email and staging emial without looking. Since everyone would then get staging email there would be a lot of confusion and unhappiness
<gmb> But mostly (1).
<LarstiQ> wgrant: restrict outgoing email to jaalto?
<wgrant> LarstiQ: That would work too.
<LarstiQ> the vm isn't doing any email duties so that shouldn't be a problem to set up.
<LarstiQ> jaalto: I will be traveling to HAR so connectivity might be spotty
<jaalto> LarstiQ: I'm already using the Debian BTS with great success with my package and it just needs modifications to support LP. The connection does not need to perfect, as long as I can get and receive, manipulate emails to glean out interface problems.
<jaalto> wgrant: In case you need my ISP IP's (smarthost) through which my mail goes for configuration, let me know
<wgrant> jaalto: You mean LarstiQ?
<LarstiQ> I think so.
<jaalto> LarstiQ: I receive mail through cante.net (a mailhop through dyndns.org), I send through ISP smtp.sooninternet.net
<LarstiQ> jaalto: thanks, got it
<jaalto> LarstiQ: "dig @ns1.mydyndns.org cante.net  txt"
<jaalto> LarstiQ: Changet the 'txt' to 'mx' to see mail relays
 * henninge_ will be back soon
<Daviey> Is it possible to request a Launchpad automatic translation commit to bzr?  Or do you have to wait a day?
<Daviey> It would really help if i could request one shortly, as i want to do some testing.
<wgrant> Daviey: I don't think you can request a translations-to-branch export immediately, but henninge would know.
<henninge> wgrant, Daviey: jtv implemented that feature, he'd be the best to ask.
<jtv> wha?
<Daviey> henninge wgrant : thanks, hopefully jtv will see the hilight :)
<Daviey> jtv: Can i request a translations commit, or do you have to wait a day?
<Daviey> (to bzr branch)
<jtv> Daviey: believe me, waiting a day is easier than getting permission, grabbing the right person etc.  May be faster, too.  :-)
<Daviey> heh, okay.. thanks jtv
<jtv> Daviey: may I ask what brings up the question?
<jtv> (I like to know what goes on :)
<Daviey> jtv: A new package.. and i have introduced translations.. I wanted to check everything is working as i had hoped
<Daviey> no worries.. i'll sit and rock in my chair for ~16 hours waiting patiently :P
<jtv> Daviey: main thing to check is that your branch is not only "registered" in LP, but there's actual bzr data behind it.
<Daviey> I can see LP did an auto commit of en_GB (which i did), but it's no change from original template.. I've now got a 'proper' translation.. So i know the LP auto commit is working.. But I'm reluctant to commit the translations myself, as going forwards i want LP to handle it all.
<jtv> Daviey: yes, much better to leave it to LP from the beginning.
<Daviey> Hmm.. i can just download the po file from LP and use it in my local branch.. to test what i need.. no need for it to be commited to LP for this testing. so no worries :)
<alourie> hello
<alourie> are there cli tools for launchpad?
<geser> for which use-case?
<alourie> geser: I'd like to fetch blueprints by specific parameters
<wgrant> Blueprints aren't accessible through the API just yet.
<alourie> bummer
<wgrant> But lots of other things are: https://help.launchpad.net/API
<alourie> wgrant: are BP also expected?
<wgrant> alourie: No Canonical developers are working on Blueprint at the moment. But a community member could do it, now that Launchpad is open source.
<alourie> ah
<alourie> would it be hard to do?
 * wgrant has a look.
<alourie> wgrant: or, rather, how hard would it be? :-)
<geser> is it safe to use the LP API in a multi-threaded application?
<wgrant> alourie: It doesn't look like it should be much harder than any other API export, but who can see how hard that is...
<wgrant> s/see/say/
<wgrant> geser: I think it is unless you use the cache.
<geser> wgrant: cache?
<wgrant> geser: You can give launchpadlib a cache directory.
<geser> ah, that one
<geser> I want to try if fetching the build logs in parallel (one thread for each class of FTBFS) will speed up the FTBFS script
<wgrant> It should.
<alourie> wgrant: thanks :-)
<jmux> Hi - I just downloaded and installed LP on my Debian Lenny Server. I'm already using sbuild and schroot. Now I'm looking to integrate everything with buidldd, but couldn't find any information. Anyone here, who can point me to some docs?
<jmux> I saw there is an old sbuild package and some scripts in the lib/canonical/buildd directory, but it doesn't include a real buildd and the control file of the generated launchpad-buildd package doesn't depend on buildd, so I'm a little bit lost here.
<henninge> jmux: sorry, I don't know about that stuff either, but maybe bigjools does?
<bigjools> cprov knows more about that stuff than me
<cprov> -> #lp-dev, it will pop up in lp-users ML and we will see.
<sluimers> hello
<sluimers> I need some help on the ppa, I get an error permission denied
<sluimers> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/helloWorld': Permission denied
<bigjools> sluimers: what are you doing when you get that error?
<sluimers> I have then uploaded my ppa package with dput
<sluimers> #launchpad
<sluimers> install helloWorld /usr/bin/helloWorld
<sluimers> sorry wrong ctrl+v when I typed #launchpad
<bigjools> sluimers: can you point me to your PPA URL please?
<ojwb> you should install files to a "staging area" for packaging, not into the live filesystem
<sluimers> https://launchpad.net/~ika
<ojwb> e.g. into .../debian/tmp/usr/bin/helloWorld
<bigjools> what he said
<ojwb> and the buildd doesn't run as root, which is why you get the error you do
 * sluimers doesn't get it
<sluimers> the Helloworld program has to be installed before hand?
<sluimers> It already has be available in the orig.tar.gz file?
 * sluimers doesn't understand why helloWorld has to go into /debian/tmp/usr/bin
<ojwb> you install the files into a staging area
<ojwb> if there's only one binary package, that's conventionally in your debian directory
<ojwb> i.e. where debian/rules, etc are
<ojwb> and called "tmp"
<ojwb> for multiple binary packages, it's usual to install to tmp and then move files (by various means) to a directory per binary package
<ojwb> if you install them to the live system, it's hard to find exactly what to package
<ojwb> and you could break it
<ojwb> as it is, the buildd can keep the same installation between builds without risk of contamination
 * ojwb would suggest looking at the packaging for something simple to see how it is done
<sluimers> ???
 * ojwb gives up
<ojwb> you have to put the files there because otherwise you get the error you are getting...
<sluimers> all of them?
<sluimers> helloWorld.cpp has to go in there as well?
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> the files that are needed to run the program need to be there
<sluimers> okay, I'll try that then
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<sluimers> I still get the same error
<sluimers> permission denied
<rowinggolfer> hey launchpad dudes and dudesses.
<rowinggolfer> just a quick observation...
<rowinggolfer> my project is hosted at launchpad, and I've done a lot of pushing and pulling over the last 6 months.
<rowinggolfer> but I have to say....
<rowinggolfer> launchpad is REALLY quick this week.
<rowinggolfer> so, thanks.
<rowinggolfer> (assuming that my observation is down to the recent changes)
<rowinggolfer> and not because everyone else has gone over to code.google.com ;)
 * mgedmin is wondering if it's possible to get launchpad to email commit messages for a particular branch
<sluimers> mkdir: cannot create directory `/debian': Permission denied
<james_w> mgedmin: it is
<james_w> mgedmin: subscribe to the branch and choose the appropriate options
<mgedmin> hm
<sluimers> so I'm lost here
<gary_poster> mgedmin: what james said ;-)
<james_w> something about "revision changes", and then you can set the limit on the size of the diffs
<mgedmin> thanks!
<mgedmin> I was already subscribed (because I created that branch, I suppose), so all I had to do was click that little yellow pencil-in-circle icon
<mgedmin> sadly, searching for "commit emails" or "checkin emails" on help.launchpad.net gave me no clue
<sluimers> I really don't understand ppa
<rowinggolfer> sluimers - be careful, popey will pop in and tell you to RTFM
<bigjools> sluimers: your issue is not with PPAs, it's packaging.  Your best bet is to join #ubuntu-motu and ask for help there, there will be packaging experts who can help.
<geser> sluimers: you should install the files (which end in the deb at the end) in debian/tmp/ below the current directory
<sluimers> There's no "permission denied" part in Upload errors section of the manual
<sluimers> which current directory?
<geser> !packaging guide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
 * mgedmin for some reason thought that pencil next to subscriptions was for unsubscribing
<james_w> mgedmin: have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu ? We're getting there :-)
<mgedmin> "1  → 100  of 94464 results"
<mgedmin> !
<mgedmin> awesome
<james_w> the listing obviously isn't ideal
<mgedmin> I can see why that page takes 6 seconds to render
<james_w> but it's a step towards the utopia that you wanted ;-)
<eagle00789> is it possible to set the svn import schedule to every 24 hours??
<eagle00789> every 5 hours is to much for my project...
<mgedmin> searchbots crawling my svn repos used to make svn very unhappy
<mgedmin> I blamed bsddb
<eagle00789> i don't have a problem with searchbots, but i don't need to have my svn server copied to launchpad every 24 hours
<eagle00789> my development isn't that fast since i'm the only developer
<eagle00789> anybody can answer me if that is possible??
<eagle00789> nobody??
<salgado> eagle00789, I don't think that's possible, but once the initial import is done, it should be really quick (and cheap for the svn server) to tell LP that there are no new revisions to import
<eagle00789> ok. thx salgado
<mrooney> Is there a way to do a bug search, specifying bugs without a milestone?
<ovnicraft> hi folks, where i activate my mailist group, in https://edge.launchpad.net/~mygroup/+mailinglist i cant see activate link
<Magnun> Hi, danilos?
<Magnun> Hi, danilos?
<matsubara> leonardr, hi, romaia is trying to use launchpadlib with python2.6 but he's getting this http://pastebin.com/m34ddc2cf Is this a known bug? Is there a workaround?
<leonardr> matsubara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-httplib2/+bug/336067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336067 in python-httplib2 "python-httplib2 needs a patch for Python2.6 support" [Medium,Fix released]
<leonardr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/358004 has an explanation as pertains to launchpadlib specifically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358004 in python-launchpadlib "launchpadlib scripts break when run under python 2.6 (dup-of: 336067)" [High,Invalid]
<leonardr> the new httplib2 has been released, so if you check out the source from pypi you should avoid the problem
<matsubara> romaia, ^
<matsubara> that's great. thanks leonardr
<romaia> matsubara, leonardr, thx
<geser> btw: has someone succesfully used launchpadlib in a multithreaded script? I tried it today and failed miserably but I don't know if my threading code was wrong or launchpadlib not threadsafe
<thekorn> geser, faile for me too, I think I opened a bug about it, let me have a look
<thekorn> s/faile/failed
<james_w> geser: lplib isn't threadsafe
<james_w> geser: or rather, the underlying http library it uses isn't
<thekorn> oh, yes, now I remember, httplib2 was the problem
<AlexC_> morning
<AlexC_> I'm wondering how long it takes to import language translations? I was under the impression that once the first initial batch had been imported, further uploads would be pretty much instant
<AlexC_> currently been waiting 3 hours for them to 'automatically' be added
<User__> Morning all
<User__> I get this nice message when trying to setup Launchpad
<User__> ERROR: You don't have a high enough version of Bazaar:  rocketfuel-setup requires bzr 1.16.1 or higher, but you have bzr 2.0.0.
<User__> Any suggestions how I can solve that ?
<wgrant> User__: Ahem. Comment out stuff in rocketfuel-setup, and file a bug.
<wgrant> You're using bzr.dev?
<beuno> how are you using bzr 2.0.0?
<beuno> that;s bogyus
<User__> Using:
<SamB> 2.0.0dev, maybe
<User__> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-nightly-ppa/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> The version in trunk was changed to 2.0.0, wasn't it?
<User__> And it shows back as 2.0.0
<Daviey> even so.. 2.0.0 > 1.16.1 :)
<Daviey> so it's a valid bug.
<wgrant> Not when you are rocketfuel-setup.
<User__> :P
<thumper> heh
<SamB> what the heck is rocketfuel-setup, and why doesn't it compare versions correctly?
<User__> https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<wgrant> SamB: It is the thing that installs Launchpad.
<kfogel> wgrant: do you use launchpadlib at all?  I'm having the most incredible multi-day yak-shaving spree just trying to get it installed, but lately have made some progress.  I'm now here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/252186/
<User__> Installing Launchpad on local machine
<SamB> ah
<wgrant> And it compares each segment of the version separately.
<wgrant> kfogel: I do. Lots.
<kfogel> wgrant: any help much appreciated.
<wgrant> SamB: Is the major version less than one? If so, fail. Is the minor version less than 16? If so, fail.
<SamB> wgrant: oh.
<SamB> I've seen configrue scripts and/or headers like that ...
<wgrant> kfogel: Looking.
<SamB> major fail
<kfogel> SamB: is there a bug in the version code there?  I wrote it...
<User__> which part do I need to uncomment ?
<wgrant> User__: Line 34 and 35.
<SamB> kfogel: wgrant just said so ;-P
<wgrant> kfogel: It bails if the minor version < 16, even if major version > 1
<wgrant> Which happened a couple of days ago.
<kfogel> wgrant: HAH.  I never foresaw.  THank you.
<kfogel> wgrant, SamB, User__: my bad.  Going to fix right now.
<SamB> isn't there, like, a library function for that?
<kfogel> SamB: in sh?  I wish.
<SamB> kfogel: oh, no then ;-P
<wgrant> kfogel: That's installing faaaar too much stuff. Like lazr.restful.
<User__> kfogel: You're forgiven ;)
<wgrant> kfogel: Although if you want to run the tests properly, I guess you need that.
<kfogel> wgrant: I thought launchpadlib depends on lazr.restful?  (was told by jml or barry it does)
<kfogel> wgrant: I just want to use the lib; tests are for sissies
<kfogel> :-)
<wgrant> kfogel: lazr.restful is the server-side.
<wgrant> kfogel: And depends on a large portion of the ZTK.
<kfogel> wgrant: that makes sense.  So why would launchpadlib depend on it?
<kfogel> for doc generation?
<User__> kfogel: as long as I dont have to reinstall the vmware
<wgrant> kfogel: For tests.
 * wgrant checks how to make it stop.
<User__> as I have been installing those 24 machines over 4 hours now ...
<wgrant> kfogel: ARGH WTF
<wgrant> lazr.restfulclient specifies a runtime dependency on lazr.restful
<wgrant> == insane
<kfogel> wgrant: that does indeed sound like insanity.
<SamB> oh, apparantly the python library function is cmp() ...
<wgrant> And as it's all inside stupid eggs, it's probably easier to make lazr.lifecycle work properly.
<wgrant> And I'm not sure what's wrong there.
<SamB> kfogel: and, er, shouldn't your shell script catch that the bzr version was only, uh...
<kfogel> SamB: only... ?
<SamB> 2.0dev
<kfogel> wgrant: I'm going to post about this launchpadlib problem on launchpad-dev@.
<wgrant> kfogel: Good idea.
<kfogel> SamB: if it's 2.anything, it should allow it.
<kfogel> SamB:  the fact that it doesn't is a known bug now -- that's what I'm fixing.
<User__> kfogel: You're fixing that file now ?
<SamB> kfogel: okay, what I really mean is that I think it should display the whole thing, including any textual piece
<kfogel> SamB: oh, you mean in displaying the error message?
<SamB> for instance, if you had bzr 1.15dev ...
<SamB> kfogel: yah
<kfogel> SamB: will include in the fix
<kfogel> SamB: oh, hmm, that does make the fix a bit more complicated.  But still worth it.
<User__> kfogel: So it's better to wait ?
<SamB> User__: you can comment the lines out for now
<wgrant> User__: It'll probably be hours until the fix is available.
<wgrant> So yes, just comment out the lines.
<Fly-Man-> Okay
<Fly-Man-> or just downgrade
<Fly-Man-> to 1.17
<wgrant> Or 1.18rc1
<thumper> I'll review any fix for it
<Fly-Man-> Yes, that did the trick
<Fly-Man-> It's fetching data now
<Fly-Man-> went back from trunk to 1.17
<Fly-Man-> Thanks all for the help :)
#launchpad 2009-08-13
<kfogel> thumper: convention check: in http://paste.ubuntu.com/252202/, if I want to globally refer to the nested revision 8687.14.3, I'd call it "r8933.8687.14.3", right?
<kfogel> thumper: and I'm about to send you the MP :-)
<thumper> no
<thumper> I don't think so
<kfogel> thumper: ?
<kfogel> thumper: how would one refer to it?
<thumper> generically I'd use the rev_id
<thumper> a dotted revno only makes sense for a particular branch
<thumper> and for a dotted revno,  8687.14.3 is the right way
<kfogel> thumper: so how does one get that rev id?
<kfogel> thumper: ah, --show-ids
<kfogel> thumper: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/launchpad/rf-bzr-versioncheck/+merge/10071
 * thumper looks
<kfogel> SamB: patch is in this merge proposal: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/launchpad/rf-bzr-versioncheck/+merge/10071 (thumper is looking at it now)
 * thumper waits for the diff
<kfogel> thumper: oh, I was wondering why the diff hadn't shown up.  Is the system still manufacturing it?
<thumper> kfogel: there are several steps of delay that we are looking to reduce with messaging...
<thumper> kfogel: I can't remember how often the scripts run
<kfogel> thumper: whew.  This is a huge problem.  I wish there were some way to simply make a branch or MP jump ahead in the queue on the basis that its page is being requested.
<kfogel> thumper: like, the fact that you and I are trying to look at it should make it appear!
<SamB> kfogel: raytrace it!
<kfogel> thumper: I have to head out for a bit; will be back in a few hours.
<kfogel> SamB: :-)
<thumper> kfogel: it is purely a lack of personnal issue
<thumper> kfogel: we know how to fix it
<thumper> kfogel: we just don't have the time right now
<SamB> thumper: you need to have children first?
<thumper> SamB: I have three
<SamB> well, there's your personal issue
<kfogel> thumper: if the fix is described anywhere, I'd love to point to it publicly -- this is something that every regular user runs into, someone might jump on it.
<thumper> kfogel: it is an infrastructural issue of getting the message queues working for our bits
<thumper> kfogel: not something we are going to outsource
<kfogel> *nod*
 * kfogel is away: Smithwicks w/ Omar
<eagle00789> i'm trying to report my bugs by email, but i get the email back with the error: "To report bugs by e-mail, you need to sign the message with an OpenPGP key that is registered in Launchpad." But the wiki https://help.launchpad.net/EmailInterface doesn't mention anything about this PGPKey
<wgrant> eagle00789: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface (linked from the page you gave) does mention GPG keys.
<wgrant> Although that's not the proper name.
<eagle00789> in that case, that part about the gpg/pgp key should be a BIG note and not such a small one....
<eagle00789> it's easy to miss that line...
<eagle00789> but ok. thx for the help wgrant. that was the info i was looking for....
<wgrant> eagle00789: np
<Fly-Man-> Is there a maximum of time that the import of a GIT repository takes on Launchpad ??
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> it will depend on the git repository
<Fly-Man-> So it could take 50 days or more ?
<wgrant> Some have run for a couple of weeks...
<lifeless> has it been approved?
<Fly-Man-> In review
<Fly-Man-> Import Status: Pending Review
<lifeless> whats the import
<Fly-Man-> opensim > git
<lifeless> the url for it please
<Fly-Man-> the other 2 svn's are dead
<Fly-Man-> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/new-trunk
<Fly-Man-> At this moment the Git is the most accurate version we have
<Fly-Man-> lifeless: Thank you :)
<lifeless> np
<thumper> lifeless: did you approve it?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> as per the list discussion about git imports ;)
<thumper> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> happy to
<ripps_> Packages for jaunty and karmic in the mpd-trunk ppa can't find the automake1.10 package during building.
<wgrant> ripps: Log?
<ripps> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30261559/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.mpd-userspace_0.15.1%2Bgit20090804.c3e02be-0ubuntu1%7Eripps4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ripps> automake1.10(missing)
<wgrant> ripps: I'm not surprised it can't find it; it doesn't exist.
<wgrant> It's just automake.
<wgrant> It's the current version, so it doesn't have the version number in the name.
<ripps> It used to be there, why did they remove it.
<wgrant> ripps: The source package is automake1.10, but a binary named automake1.10 has never existed in Jaunty or Karmic.
<ripps> I have had this same control file for half a year now, and I've had automake1.10 as one of depends ever since. Automake1.10 must have been a virtual package for automake, but it was there.
<ripps> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29878628/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.mpd_0.15.1%2Bgit20090804.c3e02be-0ubuntu1%7Eripps1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<ripps> I know what it might be. I've added automake1.11 to a dependency ppa. It must be interfering.
<wgrant> Ah, indeed, automake does provide automake1.10.
<wgrant> And the automake 1.11 binary will indeed be clobbering that.
<ripps> Okay, I think I managed a fix. I remove automake from the controls and configured my ppabot to insert the proper depends depending on the distro it's uploading to
<wgrant> Is just depending on automake enough?
<wgrant> Or do you need the correct version?
<ripps> wgrant: not sure, I just set karmic and jaunty to automake instead of automake1.10
<ZauberExonar> Okay, anybody in the chatroom right now?
<ZauberExonar> I want to check out the code for a program under development, but I have no idea how to do so.
<wgrant> ZauberExonar: Which project?
<wgrant> (no, nobody here at all)
<ZauberExonar> pyzim
<ZauberExonar> https://code.launchpad.net/~pardus-cpan/zim/pyzim
<ZauberExonar> k, I think I found it
<ZauberExonar> Some weird tool I've never heard of called bzr
<wgrant> You've not heard of bzr?
<ZauberExonar> No
<wgrant> http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<ZauberExonar> I've heard of svn, cvs, and git
<maxb> Is PPA deletion possible?
<wgrant> maxb: Mrrrh mumble mumble not really.
<wgrant> But possibly if you've never uploaded anything to it.
<wgrant> But possibly not.
<maxb> I filed a question asking for it, but it's been answered by just disabling the ppa
<wgrant> If you have uploaded anything, it can be disabled, but not deleted.
<spm> fwiw, we rely on what's in the UI in most cases. The UI only allows disabling - hence you get disabled PPA's. Users & Projects are similar; Groups are oblivionised.
<maxb> hmm, ok
<wgrant> I don't see any reason that maxb's PPA couldn't be deleted, as it has never had anything in it, so there's no history to be lost.
<wgrant> (no technical reason, that is)\
<maxb> separate question - any reason why owners don't have disable/enable access over their own PPAs, then?
<wgrant> spm: 'oblivionised' meaning merged into some junk team?
<spm> wgrant: not a junk team, but yes. +adminteammerge
<wgrant> spm: What does it do?
<wgrant> (i have no Launchpad around)
<spm> maxb: I'm not sure. Disabling Projects IMHO should remain away from owners (stop bat'n'ball going home style dummy spits); but there are plenty of cases where - IMHO! :-) owners should be allowed to do stuff
<spm> wgrant: like a stock person merge - but for teams. JFDI override more or less. some minor gotchas.
<maxb> I wonder if there's any way in which topic PPAs can be made usable. At the moment I try to do most things in a single PPA to avoid an ever increasing number of obsolete PPAs
<maxb> I guess it needs a 'delete' that works the same way as 'delete packages' - i.e. it's gone just about everywhere in the UI but not actually erased from existence
<wgrant> That's what disabling is meant to do.
<wgrant> The only problem is that disabled PPAs show up in listings to the user, and the namespace remains polluted.
<wgrant> (and disabled PPAs aren't yet removed from the archive disk, but that's coming Soon)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I just tried removing ~ubuntu-games-merged from ~locoteams - it tells me that the page does not exist
<dholbach> although ~locoteams/+members lists it
<bigjools> dholbach: I can't see it listed in +members
<noodles775> me either...
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<dholbach> "Ubuntu Games"
<dholbach> below "Ubuntu Finland Team"
<noodles775> That's a different url though?
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members
<noodles775> No, I mean ubuntu games has the url: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntugames
<noodles775> rather than ~ubuntu-games-merged?
<dholbach> still ~ubuntu-games-merged is a member of ~locoteams
<dholbach> I wanted to get it out of the list :)
<bigjools> dholbach: where do you see it as a member?
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members
<dholbach> "Ubuntu Games"
<dholbach> below "Ubuntu Finland Team"
<bigjools> dholbach: that's a different team
<bigjools> ah sorry
<bigjools> I was looking in the wrong -place
<dholbach> ah ok, no worries :)
<bigjools> dholbach: can you file a question and I'll assign it to the LOSAs, something is borked
<dholbach> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/79906
<dholbach> bigjools: ^ how can I assign it?
<bigjools> dholbach: doing it for you
<dholbach> thanks!
<soren> Who can approve mailing list requests?
<bigjools> soren: me!
<bigjools> I'm about to review them
<soren> bigjools: Cool, thanks.
<bigjools> soren: done
 * soren hugs bigjools 
 * bigjools blushes
<bigjools> soren: perhaps you can help me figure out a way to clone a vmbuilder image but with a new IP address instead of building a new one from scratch :)
<soren> bigjools: VMBuilder can't do anything like that at the moment.
<bigjools> soren: can I do something cheeky like copy the image, change the ip in the running VM and wait for COW to work?
<soren> bigjools: Why not just copy the image and change the IP in the new VM?
<bigjools> that's what I mean
<bigjools> English is my first language, honest
<soren> Then I don't understand the COW part :)
<bigjools> when it shuts down, will it persist?
<soren> Unless you're doing something with your VM's that I don't know about, yes. By default, VM's are persistent.
<bigjools> parfait
<bjp__> lp seems like a good site for large/active projects, but is it good for small/not very active projects, or just posting code that might not change much?  Or is something like sf better for smaller projects?
<wgrant> I find LP to work fine for my small and often not very active project.
<wgrant> We moved from SF.net.
<wgrant> Everybody is saying that LP is much nicer.
<bjp__> it looks nice, i really like bzr
<wgrant> Why do you think that LP might not be good for small projects?
<bjp__> i have some old projects i've been meaning to OS, but never got around to putting it on SF... now there's LP
<bjp__> not sure, never really used either
<bjp__> just seems like theres a lot more small programs/utilities on SF, and some big projects with lots of devs on LP
<wgrant> bjp__: That's true. But there are also lots of small projects on LP.
<wgrant> And LP is really easy and a bit less old and crap, IMO.
<bjp__> so i should add some old crap to it? ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
<rafiu> any launchpad admins or devs around?
<Fly-Man-> Morning all
<Fly-Man-> I received a message from someone that a SVN import failed
<Fly-Man-> How do I solve that ?
<Fly-Man-> Morning leonardr
<leonardr> hello
<Fly-Man-> leonardr: can I ask you a Q ?
<leonardr> sure
<Fly-Man-> I received a message from Julian that a SVN import failed
<Fly-Man-> but when i run the command he says he's run
<bigjools> that's me
<Fly-Man-> Ahh, morning bigjools :)
<bigjools> hi
<Fly-Man-> I see a trunk when I execute that command
<Fly-Man-> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/svn-trunk
<Fly-Man-> so I was wondering where it went wrong ?
<leonardr> i think bigjools should take over, i don't know much about code imports
<Fly-Man-> thanks leonardr :)
<bigjools> Fly-Man-: I tried to look at the repo locally, and `svn ls` just hangs
<Fly-Man-> when I issue the command
<Fly-Man-> svn ls http://opensimulator.org/svn/opensim-track
<Fly-Man-> i get this back:
<bigjools> ah it's working now
<Fly-Man-> :)
<bigjools> did you fix it?
<Fly-Man-> Nope
<Fly-Man-> that one is always there ;)
<bigjools> huh weird, ok, I will fix your URL as well, it needs /trunk on the end, and approve it
<Fly-Man-> maybe the server that ran it had issues
<Fly-Man-> okay, thanks :)
<bigjools> ok done!
 * Fly-Man- thanks bigjools :)
<bigjools> welcome, let me know how it goes
<Fly-Man-> bigjools: and another Q
<Fly-Man-> Why does Git not like the other one ?
<bigjools> the midori one?
<Fly-Man-> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/new-trunk
<Fly-Man-> It's a Git repository
<Fly-Man-> with all the revisions in it
<Fly-Man-> and everytime it stops at about 1800 revisions
<bigjools> I don't know, it could be a bug in our importer
<Fly-Man-> Okay, it's about to run again
<Fly-Man-> but I think it will drown again ...
<Fly-Man-> at first, I thought it was russkaya
<bigjools> file a bug, and someone from the Code team can take a look for you
<Fly-Man-> but now it's also failing on another code importer
<Fly-Man-> Where should I file the bug ?
<Fly-Man-> in the Opensim bugs itself
<bigjools> on the launchpad project
<Fly-Man-> k
<bigjools> thanks
<Fly-Man-> Added :)
<Fly-Man-> and I see that wgrant is also notified :)
<bigjools> yeah, he's our #1 fan
<Fly-Man-> Haha, I know, he helped me out yesterday with the installation of the Launchpad
<Fly-Man-> I wanted to install Launchpad
<Fly-Man-> but needed Bazaar first
<Fly-Man-> and the trunk told me it was 2.0.0 version
<Fly-Man-> and the rocket-setup didn't like that ;)
<wgrant> Fly-Man-: That fix landed a few hours ago.
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: Yes, I see it now :)
<Fly-Man-> thanks for that fix :)
<wgrant> That was kfogel's doing.
<Fly-Man-> so, it's safe to grab the latest trunk now
<wgrant> As safe as trunk normally is, which is pretty safe.
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: *nods* Yeah, that's what we say on the Opensim trunk as well ;)
<Fly-Man-> "If you break it, you get to keep both pieces"
<wgrant> But bzr has lots of tests enforced on merges.
<wgrant> So I suspect its trunk is much safer than most other projects.
<Fly-Man-> Yeah, that's why I want to have a look at Launchpad
<Fly-Man-> to see if it is like Git but easier to understand
<AlexC_> morning,
<AlexC_> how long roughly does it take for language files to get imported? I was under the impression (from reading on LP website while ago) that only the first templates will take time, while uploading new .po and .pot files will be pretty instant
<AlexC_> instead, I'm still here 16+ hours later waiting to do what I wanted to do 16 hours ago. I understand there will be a queue, but dang - this is the reason I left Launchpad, unable to do things when *I* want to =\
<logari81> ppa-related question: if I have already uploaded a package in my ppa (including orig.tar.gz) and I want to  upload a new version of the package without changes in orig.tar.gz can I exclude the orig.tar.gz file this time?
<wgrant> logari81: Yes.
<bigjools> logari81: yes
<bigjools> you can refer to one in Ubuntu as well
<dpm_> AlexC_: can you paste the URL of your project, so that the LP Translations devs can have a look at it? danilos, jtv, henninge^
<wgrant> Not another PPA, though :(
<bigjools> there's copying for that :)
<wgrant> True.
<logari81> thnx then I have to build it with -sd
<AlexC_> dpm_, sure, https://translations.launchpad.net/tangocms/+imports
<danilos> AlexC_: unless there's a bug or you did something wrong, it should not have taken 16h
<danilos> AlexC_: that seems to be a combination of both; at the moment, Launchpad stupidly cannot recognize a tarball it exports itself (i.e. PO files named like templatename-de.po), but it shouldn't be creating so many subdirectories which it cannot import back
<jtv> AlexC_: if there's something weird with the paths or the filenames, the approval won't be automatic.  I'm checking...
<jtv> What danilos said.
<danilos> AlexC_: the problem is that paths we stored when you originally imported (and what we use to recognize appropriate templates) are different; eg. we have simply tangocms-groups.pot instead of tangocms/tangocms-groups/tangocms-groups.pot
<AlexC_> I see, so I take it they are in manual review? Would be good if LP would email project leader (or someone) to mention this, just to say what is going on =)
<mdz> I'm getting a lot of timeouts trying to file test bugs on staging
<mdz> e.g. OOPS-1321S902
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1321S902
<AlexC_> danilos, hum, I assume you're part of LP translators dev - would it be possible to change it to the latter?
<danilos> AlexC_: it would, the problem is that the system is designed in a queue-like manner, where it doesn't really know what will happen for sure... for instance, PO files cannot be approved before templates are, but if templates are approved automatically later, PO files will be approved as well
<AlexC_> so approving a pot also approves all associated po?
<danilos> AlexC_: sure it would, I'll take care of it for all the templates you've got, I am not 100% sure translations will be picked up because of their names, but they might
<AlexC_> danilos, would be greatly appreciated =)
<danilos> AlexC_: also, have you considered using bzr for imports? that should avoid the need for approval in most cases (not in a case like this where system can't match multiple templates against what seem to be different templates)
 * Fly-Man- grmbls
<Fly-Man-> Hmm, that's the 5th time the Git import has failed ...
<danilos> AlexC_: but, in the future, if you keep these names, everything should work automatically
<AlexC_> danilos, yeah the names will remain now. We have a bash script which merges the downloaded LP translations (.po) with our newer .pot files
<AlexC_> and outputs them in this newer structure
<AlexC_> danilos, I'm not quite sure how bzr would be used for lang imports. Besides, that'd mean we'd then have SVN, BZR and soon GIT :P
<jtv> AlexC_: you can let Launchpad mirror your svn or git branch in a bzr branch, and import files from that.
<AlexC_> jtv, tbh, I try to keep as much away from LP as I can, so I'd naturally decline to do this
<jtv> AlexC_: well once it's on track it should mean a lot less interaction with LP
<jtv> No need to upload stuff
<AlexC_> don't get me wrong, LP is great for larger projects and mainly Ubuntu - but for smaller projects such as mine, it takes away control and limits what I can do
<AlexC_> jtv, got a link I can read up on it more?
<jtv> AlexC_: our wonderful mrevell was just writing up some new docs for us... hang on.
<AlexC_> excellent
<mrevell> Alex_C: Do you have any particular requests?
<mrevell> AlexC_: I mean wrt docs
<AlexC_> mrevell, just translations + bzr, how it can help. Not entirely sure what I am after =)
<jtv> AlexC_: start here and browse through the steps: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Draft
<danilos> AlexC_: it's mostly because we lack the time to implement all the features to empower users such as you
<danilos> AlexC_: we do want to provide more privileges handed over to project owners, like template management
<AlexC_> danilos, aye. Though, take me back to when the great interface changes came in and I'd use it again. For me, since the redesign it has gone downhill (keyword, for me)
<danilos> AlexC_: though, Launchpad is now open source, so if you feel like you can lend a hand... :) I'd be happy to help you out get on the track :)
<bigjools> AlexC_: maybe the upcoming changes will make you happier, the UI is being redesigned
<AlexC_> bigjools, good to hear
<danilos> AlexC_: is there anything specific that is bothering you right now?
<AlexC_> danilos, lack of control, mostly, and general bugs. Like I've disabled blueprints - yet people can still post blueprints ;).
<AlexC_> but either way - I wouldn't change back now, considering we have a fully establish bug tracker using Redmine, it would be far too much of a pain to move back
<danilos> AlexC_: (btw, I've modified paths for all the templates in our DB, to make sure auto-approval picks them up  this and the next time)
<AlexC_> danilos, thanks, I appreciate it
<danilos> AlexC_: this does mean it might take another hour or so (depending on when the next auto-approver run happens), but you won't need manual intervention in the future, provided you keep the paths sane
<AlexC_> danilos, yeah that's no worries, I don't get home for another 3 hours so
<danilos> AlexC_: also, I am still not sure templatename-lang.po will work (I keep forgetting about that bit of code)
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: Nice translations stats
<Fly-Man-> but where's the Dutch translation :P ?
<jtv> danilos: I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<AlexC_> Fly-Man-, feel free =)
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: I will have a look
<AlexC_> Fly-Man-, though you'd best wait until they have imported first. Lang strings have changed
 * Fly-Man- is in no hurry
<Fly-Man-> still waiting for my SVN trunk to be imported
<Fly-Man-> and the code importer says it's busy for about 1 hour now
<Fly-Man-> and all I see is WARNING N changeset 1, WARNING N changeset 2
<jtv> Fly-Man-: IIRC svnlib opens lots and lots of connections while importing, so the initial import is slow and error-prone.
<danilos> AlexC_: btw, I see you have several release series registered, have you read about our message sharing functionality?
<Fly-Man-> jtv: So look back in about 1 day ?
<AlexC_> danilos, no, I haven't. Mind throwing another link at me?
<jtv> Fly-Man-: I have _no_ idea, but if it keeps failing, please bug the Codehosting folks
<danilos> AlexC_: basically, it's about how translators can simultaneously work on multiple releases at the same time, with no duplicate work needed; see http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/sharing-translations
<Fly-Man-> Ghehe, I already have about the Git import
<Fly-Man-> that kept failing
<AlexC_> danilos, thanks, will check later
<danilos> AlexC_: anyway, ping me later so we can check up on all the translation imports
<AlexC_> danilos, will do. Thanks again for the help
<danilos> np
<AlexC_> g'bye
<Fly-Man-> jtv: Does this count as a bug ?
<Fly-Man-> Import failed: Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: twisted.internet.error.TimeoutError: User timeout caused connection failure.
<jtv> Fly-Man-: where are you getting it from?
<Fly-Man-> import SVN trunk
<Fly-Man-> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/svn-trunk
<bigjools> Fly-Man-: looks like a recurrence of the connection issues
<Fly-Man-> bigjools: another ?
<Fly-Man-> the servers are apart from each other
<Fly-Man-> 1 should be in NY
<bigjools> it might be intermittent
<Fly-Man-> the other one should be near Mexico
<bigjools> but that error is a connection timeout, not much we can do about it
<Fly-Man-> Maybe that one caught the flu
<bigjools> haha
<Fly-Man-> k, it's starting on neumayer now ...
<jtv> danilos: the CP request is up, and I'll have to leave in a few minutes.  Anything else you need for it?
<danilos> jtv: didn't we have two fixes that we want CPed?
<jtv> danilos: we do, true.  I'll put the other one up as well.
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: can I ask a Q about the installation of Launchpad on a local system ?
<wgrant> Fly-Man-: Sure.
<mdz> I just subscribed myself to branch notifications on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/karmic/apport/ubuntu and it appeared to succeed, but my name did not appear on the subscribers list afterward. bug?
<Fly-Man-> Now try logging into your locally-running Launchpad, using the default username and password:
<Fly-Man-> uhm, how ?
 * Fly-Man- doesn't see a url to get to his local system
<wgrant> Fly-Man-: What do you mean?
<wgrant> launchpad.dev
<Fly-Man-> That gives me the nice error:
<Fly-Man-> Alert!: Unexpected network read error; connection aborted.
<wgrant> Try restarting Apache and LP.
<Fly-Man-> Can't Access `https://launchpad.dev/' Alert!: Unable to access document.
<beuno> mdz, yes, bug. I see your name on the bottom now, but if you didn't see it added with ajax, it's a bug
<mdz> beuno, how/where should I file it?
<mdz> it's easily reproducible on staging
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: that did the trick
<Fly-Man-> but now I need to setup the dns records so it gets there ?
<wgrant> Fly-Man-: No. rocketfuel-setup puts it in /etc/hosts.
<beuno> mdz, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+filebug
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: and how do I open those up to the outside
<Fly-Man-> so I can enter from another pc within my network ?
<wgrant> Fly-Man-: You'd need to reconfigure Apache and various other bits and pieces.
<wgrant> There's no instructions on how to do that.
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: Okay, then I need to fiddle with that I guess ...
<mdz> beuno, filed bug 413026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413026 in launchpad-code "Branch subscription doesn't show results inline (ajax)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413026
<beuno> mdz, thank you, I'll chase it up
<bigjools> beuno: there was another similar bug with requesting additional reviewers, do you know about it?
<beuno> bigjools, I do not
<bigjools> still does it on edge
 * bigjools files a bug
<bigjools> beuno: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/413037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413037 in launchpad "Requesting a reviewer on a branch doesn't update the UI" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> bigjools, thanks
<bigjools> pas de problem
<Fly-Man-> Hooray, another failure ...
<bigjools> Fly-Man-: same sort of error?
<Fly-Man-> Yupz
<Fly-Man-> but this time it has more data
<Fly-Man-> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30271225/opensim-svn-trunk-log.txt
<Fly-Man-> Import for => https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/svn-trunk
<bigjools> it must be a flakey connection
<Chase_> Where do people typically host their web content for projects (information, manual, other docs)?
<Chase_> I was thinking launchpad would provide a place, but there doesn't seem to be one
<beuno> Chase_, yeah, we're planning to have a wiki, but not there yet
<beuno> people host it in many different places, there's no default choice
<Chase_> beuno: any suggestions?
<Chase_> I currently have my docs formatted for a trac (moinmoin) wiki
<beuno> Chase_, you could use wiki.ubuntu.com if it's related to Ubuntu in any way?
<Chase_> nope
<secrgb_> hi
<secrgb_> how can i add a revision number to the file?
<secrgb_> kinda like subversion had
<secrgb_> has*
<bigjools> secrgb_: I don't know but rockstar might
<secrgb_> should i pm?
<bigjools> he should be around soon
<secrgb_> cool
<rockstar> secrgb_, in Launchpad, we usually have a script that puts the output of bzr-revno into a file.
 * maxb wonders why ~launchpad-beta-testers is a moderated team
<beuno> maxb, that's a fantastic question
<beuno> flacoste, ^
<secrgb_> rockstarso no automatic thingie then
<bigjools> to filter offensive names, mainly, and so we can send instructions
<secrgb_> rockstar, so no automatic thingie then
<beuno> secrgb_, no automatic thing yet, no
<rockstar> secrgb_, no, not like CVS or svn.
<maxb> to filter offensive names? Why does it matter more for that team than launchpad in general?
<rockstar> maxb, because we want people who will report bugs.
<secrgb_> rockstar, thnx
<maxb> rockstar: Of course, but what does filtering offensive names have to do with that?
<rockstar> maxb, we used to require that they set their real name.
<maxb> Still do, according the team description
<rockstar> maxb, on sites where I use offensive login names, I don't really care about the site.
<maxb> Yes.... but what does being an official beta tester grant you that it's worth controlling team membership?
<maxb> This sort of parallels the "why do mailing lists require approval?" discussion - it's an approval step that doesn't seem to have a reason
<beuno> maxb, I agree that its not worth the filter
<beuno> I think it's there because historically we had a private bet
<beuno> *beta
<beuno> unfortunate typo  :)
<beuno> kiko, care to comment?  ^
<kiko> what's the question
<maxb> What is the rationale for launchpad-beta-testers being a Moderated, not Open, team
<beuno> kiko, why is ~lp-beta-testers moderated
<beuno> or even better, "can we make it an open team"
<kiko> beuno, ask kfogel mrevell and change it if nobody knows why not
<beuno> thanks kiko
<mrevell> Interesting questions there
<mrevell> s/questions/question
<mrevell> about why the beta team is moderated.
<kiko> we used to send welcomes
<mrevell> We still send the welcomes so that people know that they'll get redirect to edge as a member and to tell them that they'll hear from us if we're going to beta test a major feature.
<beuno> mrevell, can
<beuno> can't we do that without the team being moderated?
<mrevell> However, I guess we're not really running major betas like that right now
<beuno> maybe send an email when we actually do that?
<mrevell> beuno: I guess the CHR could check who has joined since the last CHR and send them a mail but it's a little harder. There are historical reasons for it being a moderated team as well, which no longer really apply
<beuno> it will relieve CHR, and give users instant-happiness, which can only be good
<maxb> what is CHR ?
<beuno> Community Help Rotation
<kfogel> beuno: I don't see any reason why ~lp-beta-testers should be gated
<mrevell> beuno: I'm reviewing CHR today, actually, to see what we can cut :) My only concern is that people should know that beta membership will result in edge redirects
<kfogel> If someone wants to test, my goodness, let them test!
<beuno> mrevell, what does that do for them in practice?
<beuno> kfogel, do you want to flip that switch then?
<mrevell> beuno: It's a courtesy -- so if something screws up on edge, they know to go back to lpnet. That's not to say we need to tell them up-front any more, I guess. We have the bar at the top of the page.
<beuno> mrevell, gotcha
<beuno> a few reasons, but nothin that justifies it heavily enough I feel
<mrevell> If you guys are happy that we don't need to warn people up-front about the redirect, I'll be delighted to remove another gatekeeping hold-up.
<maxb> kfogel: please approve my membership before flipping the switch, lest I get caught by bug 109716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109716 in launchpad-foundations "Cannot join open team if there's an existing membership pending approval" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109716
<mrevell> maxb: approved ... you know the stuff about the edge redirect, right? :)
<kfogel> mrevell: maxb is a walking edge redirect
<beuno> mrevell, do it!
<mrevell> done
<mrevell> :)
<beuno> thanks mrevell
<maxb> yup, I'm fed up of using my edge<->lpnet bookmarklet :-)
<mrevell> heh
<bigjools> mrevell: now we need to fix the CHR page then :)
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: Morning :)
<mrevell> bigjools: Dude, I'm doing it :)
<mrevell> heh
<bigjools> mrevell: you ROCK :)
<mrevell> bigjools: no, you rock
<kfogel> hey Fly-Man-
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: I have heard that you are the OpenSource expert on Launchpad
<Fly-Man-> is that correct ?
<Fly-Man-> (as your name is on the Running page of the OpenSource part)
<Fly-Man-> I have the Launchpad downloaded
<Fly-Man-> but I would like to run it on a system that's not 127.0.0.1 (88,89)
<Fly-Man-> but on the ip addresses that the machine has
<Fly-Man-> is there a solution for that ?
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: there is no "open source part" -- it's all open source :-).  This is a technical question about the code; I don't know the answer, but you're in the right place to ask.
<Fly-Man-> because I tried to set the /etc/hosts file to the ip
<Fly-Man-> but then it just threw errors
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: so basically your building/testing machine is not also your actual console?
<Fly-Man-> nope
<Fly-Man-> Vmware machine on another server
<kfogel> ah
<Fly-Man-> and I am seated at my desktop
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: If no one here knows, just post on launchpad-dev@
<Fly-Man-> because I have the ability to access own DNS server
<Fly-Man-> and setup the right records
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: and then, please, when you learn the answer, can you find the right place in the dev.launchpad.net wiki and put the information in?  (It might be the FAQ page, or might be somewhere else.)
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: I always post the answer ;)
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: this has to be doable -- I've just never done it myself, unfortunately.
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: posting is one thing; incorporating it into the permanent documentation is another :-).
<Fly-Man-> Yes, it sounds not that hard ...
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: though posting is great if that's all you have time to do, of course.
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: Ghehe, I am a full time developer since my employer told me to take a hike ;)
<Fly-Man-> so at this moment, trying to get a local Launchpad setup for the ppl here
<Fly-Man-> so we can share our thoughts and code
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: sounds good... but why not use Launchpad.net itself?
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: because at this moment the SVN and GIT pull aren't going that swell
<Fly-Man-> Git tends to choke
<Fly-Man-> and the SVN keeps dying
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: oh, you tried to do some vcsimports on the main site and they didn't go well?  (that might be something we should know about)
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: already filed a Bug
<Fly-Man-> for the git
<Fly-Man-> and the SVN import is about to break again
<Fly-Man-> and both sites are accessable
<Fly-Man-> I can pull the git tree myself
<Fly-Man-> and the svn tree as well
<Fly-Man-> but the site seems to have issues with that
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: thanks for filing.  So, if you run your own instance and get these working, maybe that will lead to improvements in the core code's vcsimports -- that would be nice.
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: Yupz, that's the idea behind it
<Fly-Man-> and also to get ppl that are used to svn, gently get them to learn git and Bazaar
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: sounds good.  Good luck!
<NCommander> Is anyone having slowness pulling bazaar branches or is it just me?
<Fly-Man-> Yeah, if I can get the change for the website done ;)
<Fly-Man-> then it might work ;p
<bigjools> NCommander: you're the first to mention it
<NCommander> bigjools, so its on my end, thanks
<bigjools> NCommander: or maybe spurious?
<NCommander> bigjools, its consistant
<bigjools> ew
<bigjools> ok
<NCommander> bigjools, checking out seeds is going about as fast as launchpad would on a m68k with 8MB of RAM :-)
<bigjools> not quick then
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> I'm kinda excepting my checkout to finish next week at the rate its going
<NCommander> bigjools, thanks for your help
<bigjools> np
<AlexC_> morning danilos, just pinging to say the .pot files seem to have been imported, just awaiting the .po files - I assume it is due to the file name issue?
<danilos> AlexC_: yeah, it seems so... you'd have to rename them to be just de.po, it.po etc.
<danilos> AlexC_: note that if you are using bzr imports, it'd be so much simpler for you and for us
<AlexC_> danilos: want me to do that and re-upload, or is that something you can do?
<danilos> AlexC_: it'd be a lot of clicking for me, so please re-upload with correct names
<AlexC_> sure, will do
<AlexC_> danilos: would it be possible to get LP export to give the correct file names in the first place?
<AlexC_> or the other way around, and let it accept those filenames?
<danilos> AlexC_: if you use export to a bzr branch, it will :)
<danilos> AlexC_: bzr exports are done daily, so you won't even have to wait for the export to complete
<danilos> AlexC_: we'll still fix the bug where it exports lousy filenames
<AlexC_> awesome, ok
<danilos> AlexC_: but, I am not sure when that'll happen, there's a lot of stuff to do, but then again, we are open source... :P
<AlexC_> indeed, I'd like to fix it - though have no experiance in that language it is written in, and I spend enough time infront of this glorified light bulb as it is =3
<danilos> AlexC_: sure, I've got to give it a shot anyhow :)
<AlexC_> danilos: ok, all uploaded
<ryanakca> How long does processing new bug email usually take?
<danilos> AlexC_: you seem to have used a different path this time (i.e. you missed the initial 'tangocms/' which template uploads had); I am sorry a system is so fragile, but it might not like it
<AlexC_> oh man <_<
<AlexC_> I'll add and re-upload again :P
<AlexC_> I thought I'd be good and go by how the import policy said this time hehe
<AlexC_> right, there you go
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: You put Dutch on as well ;)
<Fly-Man-> and it's getting translated at this moment ;)
<AlexC_> Fly-Man-: much appreciated =)
<Fly-Man-> Yw
<AlexC_> quite confused how I have nearlly 1200 lang strings though. Looking through them I see there is quite a few semi-duplicates, such as "Add category" then "Add article category" (both for article module), will make sure to make these the same and help reduce them
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: Well, most of the time you're lucky
<Fly-Man-> Wordpress and some other cms are also translating Dutch
<Fly-Man-> so then I just have to click the right one ;)
<AlexC_> ah yeah, it gives suggesstions does it now?
<Fly-Man-> yup
<Fly-Man-> enough to make it more even and politer ;)
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<Fly-Man-> and AlexC_ , it's not that hard to translate
<Fly-Man-> when you have good tools that help you translate
<radix> does launchpad yet have a way to say "don't send me notification mails if they're coming via this team"?
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: Want some good news ;) ?
<AlexC_> Fly-Man-: go for it =)
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: About 20 % is translated of the whole thing
<AlexC_> Fly-Man-: awesome, you win. Btw, you may as well forget 'tangocms-media', since I highly doubt any of those lang strings will exist soon
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: So, there ya go
<Fly-Man-> I did my best to get some parts translated
<Fly-Man-> so you'd have a basic Dutch part now :)
<AlexC_> Fly-Man-: thanks, apprecate it
<Fly-Man-> AlexC_: welcome :)
<mneptok> eeeeeeek! giant eagle!
<Turl> Hi, are the bzr branches down?
<gary_poster> Turl: not that I know of, but I can ask around.  What are the symptoms I should ask about?
<Turl> gary_poster: pulling is neverending and after a loong time I get this error
<Turl> bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eturl/%2Bjunk/ircbot/.bzr/repository/packs/dd8ac238ab24bfcbbb8620946cf7d032.pack is redirected to https://launchpad.net
<gary_poster> Turl: ack, asking around.
<rockstar> Turl, hi.
<Turl> hi rockstar
<rockstar> What's the command you're running?
<Turl> rockstar: bzr pull --overwrite lp:~turl/+junk/ircbot
<Turl> tried also without overwrite (ie, removing the branch, making a clean one and pulling) and with "branch" instead of pull
<Turl> the command worked fine before
<rockstar> Turl, chasing.  I suspect there's something wrong with the branch, but I have no way of knowing just yet.
<Turl> I was able to push some mins ago, and when I tried to pull from other server, it didn't work :/
<Turl> I can try to repush if you need
<rockstar> Turl, what version of bzr are you using?
<Turl> turl@ks202818:~$ bzr --version
<Turl> Bazaar (bzr) 1.5
<Turl> rockstar: ^
<rockstar> Turl, hm, that's quite old.
<rockstar> Turl, I'm pulling the branch just fine here.
<Turl> rockstar: using HTTP or the ssh method?
<Turl> the machine I'm pulling from is an unauthenticated PC (ie no bzr launchpad-login...)
<rockstar> Turl, hm, that might be an indicator.
<rockstar> Turl, I'm hearing reports that branching over http may be having issues currently.
<Turl> is it a temporary issue rockstar
<Turl> ?
<rockstar> Turl, well, it's an issue, and it is going to be fixed as soon as possible.
<Turl> ok rockstar, nice to hear it's not just me :)
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Code Hosting over HTTP is currently experiencing issues | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<eagle00789> is launchpad capable of receiving bugs via a http-post directly??
<eagle00789> with mantis and bugzilla you can post a bug to a special url and it is automaticly accepted....
<LarstiQ> eagle00789: you can email
<eagle00789> i know it can via e-mail, but i have an automatic bug report mechanism in my app wich utilises that mechanism, but it uses a smtp server wich some isp's block
<eagle00789> i meant to say, it uses it own internal smtp server wich some isp's block
<LarstiQ> eagle00789: there is a launchpadlib, I don't know if that can create bugs
<eagle00789> do you have a link to that lib??
<mneptok> eagle00789: most ISPs block port 25, not SMTP in general. configure the SMTP in your app to use a higher port.
<LarstiQ> like the delivery port
<LarstiQ> submission, sorry
<LarstiQ> eagle00789: 587
<eagle00789> i could try that...
 * mneptok nods
<LarstiQ> eagle00789: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<eagle00789> and thx for the url :D
<mneptok> 587 is usually a safe bet. Comcast uses that in the US for SMTP submission.
<LarstiQ> mneptok: /etc/services does too :)
<eagle00789> thx
<eagle00789> darned. the launchpadlib is written in python and my app is written in pascal.....
<eagle00789> guess i would need to write my own plugin for launchpad to do this as it IS possible to do by http....
<eagle00789> see this: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/PluginAPISpec
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: kfogel : Success
 * Fly-Man- has the Launchpad running on the outside ip's of the server
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: congrats!  Was it hard?
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: Nope
<Fly-Man-> it was just a simple thing to do
<Fly-Man-> but it needs some changes
<Fly-Man-> and a small DNS server that can resolve for ya
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: meaning patches in Launchpad?
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: uhm, depends
<Fly-Man-> if the maker of the rocketfuel-setup can add things
<Fly-Man-> then it's not a patch
<Fly-Man-> else yes, then it needs a patch
<Fly-Man-> the part where it sets the ip addressed
<Fly-Man-> in the /etc/hosts
<Fly-Man-> those can be skipped
<Fly-Man-> and only the setup of 2 additional ip addresses in the /etc/network/interfaces
<Fly-Man-> and the "DNS" server that loads the resolving names
<Fly-Man-> that's all it would need
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: not sure what you mean by "if the maker of rocketfuel-setup can add things"...
<Fly-Man-> well, the rocketfuel-setup script
<Fly-Man-> gets the launchpad
<Fly-Man-> and sets it up
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: you mean you need to undo/redo some of the stuff rocketfuel-setup does?
<Fly-Man-> No, the rocket needs NOT to write to /etc/hosts
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: *nod*  Not sure if this is worth a patch right now, then.  But if you can document what you did, that would be great.
<Fly-Man-> If you have the link again
<Fly-Man-> then I will write down what I did
<Fly-Man-> and maybe someone can make a patch for it
<jaypipes> Hi folks...sorry if it has already been answered, but does anyone have any status updates on the Launchpad BZR communication issues?
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: Do you have the link for me where I can write the bug/solution part ?
<Fly-Man-> kfogel: Or do I just make another page after the Running page you created ?
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: I'd say make a new page, then link to it from Running.
<Fly-Man-> Okay, I edited that page, added the link so ppl know how to get to the initial site ;)
<Fly-Man-> http://launchpad.dev
<Fly-Man-> else you'd be searching your butt off how to start ;)
<kfogel> Fly-Man-: oh, nice.  Oversight that that wasn't there, sorry.
<Fly-Man-> it's okay, it's there now ;)
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LocalNetwork
<Fly-Man-> wgrant: Would that be enough for the first timers ?
<eagle00789> launchpad.dev isn't available here :D
<Fly-Man-> eagle00789: :P
<Fly-Man-> but with this info someone that wants to access it from another pc
<Fly-Man-> would have it working within 1 hour
<Fly-Man-> and not 2 days as I had to fiddle and grind
<eagle00789> nice job :D
<Fly-Man-> eagle00789: Yeah, i'm glad as well
<Fly-Man-> only need to find a way to update the ssl certificate
<Fly-Man-> as it's an invalid one for the sites
<Fly-Man-> But now that it's working, it's nice to see that projects can be added
<Fly-Man-> the only thing I still need to find is the source importer
<pisecx> hi
<pisecx> is it possible to edit comment for a bug?
<pisecx> can YOU edit it?
<pisecx> can anybody edit it?
<pisecx> =)
<thumper> no
<manwithgrenade> hello, i need to edit one comment at launchpad. who should i contact?
<maxb> You realize its probably either already indexed by some search engines or will be by the time you can find a suitably empowered person?
<manwithgrenade> Yes, but none the less? (Sorry for my English, i use Google Translate)
<manwithgrenade> oh, It seems I have found it
#launchpad 2009-08-14
<crimsun> i interrupted a `bzr push', and a subsequent `bzr push' informs me that i should use `bzr break-lock lp-45201360:///~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock'. when i use that command, i receive, ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "lp-45201360:///~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock". any hints?
<crimsun> (i am using bzr 1.17+4597+121 on current karmic)
<wgrant> crimsun: Drop the -45201360
<wgrant> Known bug.
<crimsun> wgrant: thanks
<maxb> loggerhead appears fairly dead, is there someone who can kick it?
<spm> maxb: "Launchpad Code Hosting over HTTP is currently experiencing issues" please be gentle with it atm :-)
<wgrant> It resprung its memory leak, I hear :(
<spm> somewhat. not anywhere near as bad as previously.
<spm> maxb: have kicked; seems happier.
<maxb> much happier. quite snappy, in fact
<micahg> Does the LP team choose what to work on based on how many people select affects me too?
<thumper> micahg: sometimes
<micahg> ok, like bug 406454, should I bother trying get people to flag affects me too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406454 in malone "[Usability] cannot figure out in which package version a fix was released" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406454
<kklimonda> hey, anyone here who could answer me a simple and probably banal question? :)
<kklimonda> I was wondering why are packaging branches linked to bugs they are related to.
<arand> There seems to be spam on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+question/67128 (hope this is the right place to report)
<hggdh> and, it seems, on all questions touched by the person. But they are all oldish entries (most recent from 2009-04
<lifeless> kklimonda: so that you can find the branch with the fix to merge it, and see what fixes are in a given branch
<lifeless> kklimonda: or do you mean the main package branch for a distro-sourcepackage? thats probably a bug
<kklimonda> lifeless: I don't know what main package branch is (~ubuntu-branches/ ?) but it's not that.
<kklimonda> i think.. ;)
<kklimonda> lifeless: for example when I prepare a merge or update of some package and do debcommit to commit changes to my branch, then bzr push to LP this branch is going to be linked to all bugs it closes.
<kklimonda> It would be fine but if in my branch I keep only a debian/ subdir there are no actual fixes in it - only "metadata"..
<kklimonda> I probably just don't get a concept
<arand> assume -h.  Exit status is 0 if any line was selected, 1 otherwise;
<arand> if any error occurs and -q was not given, the exit status is 2.
<arand> sorry about that, -ignore.
<lifeless> kklimonda: the concept with package branches is that they are good to build; so they aren't just the debian subdir
<wgrant> I believe the distro team has stated that they don't like the idea of having debian/-only branches in the package branch namespace.
<merma> how can I join project team? I can't seem to find the option anywhere
<thumper> merma: you need to go to the team page
<thumper> merma: there should be a link there to join the team
<merma> thumper, in launchpad's Overview?
<thumper> merma: which team are you looking to join?
<merma> nvm I found it, thanks
<thumper> ok
<wgrant> win 3
<wgrant> Blah.
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Code Hosting is currently experiencing issues | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<Omega_> I'm getting "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: ..." when trying to upload code to my branch...
<Omega_> I'm somewhat new to bazaar and launchpad...
<spiv> Omega_: what command are you trying?
<Omega_> bzr push
<Omega_> I'll gladly take any guidance.  I'm trying to upload a project I'm working on
<spiv> Omega_: is that the full command line you're typing?
<Omega_> Nono, here: "bzr push lp:porm"
<Omega_> Hopefully your chat client doesn't render that as an emoticon!
<spiv> No, it doesn't :)
<Omega_> Anyway, I'm under the impression that the code has to be associated to ME before I can associate it to my project?
<spiv> Can you pastebin the full error message?
<Omega_> It's short:
<Omega_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/MYUSERNAME/Source/porm/".
<spiv> Oh!
<spiv> Right, you need a branch to push before "bzr push" can work.
<Omega_> I suspect that I'm not locally managing any bzr project???
<Omega_> Or branch
<Omega_> and so the whole construct is just not there.
<Omega_> Again, literally jumping into this head first.  I want to get my code out there.
<Omega_> So I'm expecting some bumps.
<spiv> That's right.  See http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html#putting-files-under-version-control
<Omega_> fantastic
<Omega_> Wow, this is going to get easier the more I use it I think.
<Omega_> Are there any nautilus-based UIs in the repos?
<Omega_> So now, how do I go about working from this rather than files on my HDD?
<spiv> The bzr-gtk has a nautilus plugin, but I'm not sure if it gets installed by default (or if the performance bugs it had have been fixed).
<spiv> "The bzr-gtk *plugin* ..." I meant to say.
<spiv> What's "this"?  The branch on Launchpad?
<Omega_> Well, my code.
<Omega_> I'm just trying to get my workflow back together here now.
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> The usual way of working is that you edit the files in your local branch, and "bzr commit" them from time to time.  To publish those commits, you use "bzr push".
<spiv> (You can also reconfigure your local branch to be a direct checkout of the remote branch you push to, so that commits will be automatically made to the remote branch.)
<Omega_> Yeah, I think I might want to do that.
<Omega_> Really, I want the code on launchpad, and I just want to check it in and out of there.
<Omega_> The local stuff is just what I'll be working on and checking back in.
<spiv> Omega_: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/index.html#using-checkouts may help
<Omega_> perfect, thanks :)
<micahg> are tags broken in LP edge?
<spiv> micahg: bug tags?  They seem to be working ok for me.
<micahg> I can't search with +tag
<micahg> seems to be broken in regular LP also
<micahg> wasn't the new feature +tag in the search box?
<wgrant> micahg: -tag. + is implicit.
<mrevell> Hi, my name's mrevell and I'll be your CHR today
<mrevell> :)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bigjools> mrevell: when was the last time you CHR-ed... :)
<mrevell> bigjools: Whenever Muharem's day was, last week I think
<bigjools> mrevell: sorry I thought this was an AA meeting spoof
<al-maisan> mrevell: the 6th of every month
<mrevell> haha, sorry didn't spot that, hah
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> al-maisan: Ah yes, that's it
<Imperion> question: why are only *my* revisions showing in the history of this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~catom-developers/catom/main
<Imperion> something is terribly wrong here
<Imperion> I'm pretty sure my friend did a commit or two...
<jtv> mrevell: ^^^
<jtv> Imperion: did your friend also push those changes?
<Imperion> jtv: yes
<Imperion> they were there yesterday
<jtv> Imperion: (calling mrevell in because he's today's help contact, see the topic)
<Imperion> could something have corrupted the commit history?
<jtv> Hard to imagine, given how reliable bzr normally is
<jtv> did your friend's push go to the right branch?
<Imperion> I'm 100% sure that he pushed something two days ago
<jtv> There's also a chance that somehow the fact that the branch was updated got lost somehow...  May be worth for him to commit something (there's a commit option to let you do an empty commit) and push again.
<jtv> There are several delays in the loop before the changes become visible, but definitely shouldn't take days.
<mrevell> jtv: Sorry, was afk for ten mins
<Imperion> between revs 4 and 5, and 5 and 6 there were two pushes
<Imperion> which are gone now
<jtv> mrevell: isn't that always the way?  :)
<mrevell> :)
<jtv> Do you happen to know whether those changes ever showed up on this page?
<Imperion> I'm 100% certain
<Imperion> could it have anything to do with a particularly long wait after I forgot to commit, and bzr push reported the branches had diverged?
<jtv> if it says the branches have diverged, that means that the push doesn't happen.
<Imperion> I know
<jtv> But I thought it was pull that said that, not push
<Imperion> but after that it took about half an hour before I could do a real push
<Imperion> with commit
<Imperion> the page just kept saying lp had to process the changes
<jtv> That at least is normal.
<Imperion> it took about 30 mins
<Imperion> then it went away
<Imperion> and then I could push
<jtv> We really need some Codehosting folks on this...  and not the ones on the night side of the planet.
<jtv> meanwhile, rockstar, got any bright ideas about this one?
<Imperion> could a local uncommit revert that?
<Imperion> s/that/someone else's revisions/
<Imperion> or overwrite the same on my push?
<jtv> Imperion: we really need rockstar or abentley for this, but neither seems to be available and I've got a call waiting.
<Imperion> aieee
<jtv> Imperion: abentley should take a few more hours to come online; no idea when rockstar will be in but could well be sooner.
<danilos> Imperion: it seems one of you overwrote changes from the another guy
<jtv> Imperion: would you mind if I left you in the not very bzr-specific but otherwise capable hands of mrevell for the purpose of getting that help?
<Imperion> danilos: how could that occur?
<danilos> Imperion: if you look at our staging server (https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~catom-developers/catom/main), which is a test database which is a day or two behind, you can see revisions from your friend there there
<danilos> Imperion: by using "push --overwrite"
<Imperion> never used it
<Imperion> I have an idea
<jtv> Or the "use existing directory" option maybe?
<Imperion> only on first commit ever
<danilos> Imperion: it can also happen if you do not merge and commit changes when bzr reports that branches have diverged, but instead revert them
<Imperion> question: what's the proper procedure when you want to push, but there's new code on the server?
<danilos> or something like that, I am not a bzr guru either
<danilos> Imperion: in general, the proper way is to either 'bzr pull' and then resolve conflicts and whatelse, or simply do a 'bzr merge lp:~catom-developers/catom/main' and resolve conflicts and such
<Imperion> what's the difference?
<danilos> 'bzr pull' variant should work only with more recent versions, I believe
<danilos> at least that's my experience
<danilos> if 'bzr pull' can't do it's job, you still have to use bzr merge
<Imperion> I assume my friend's commit history is lost forever?
<jtv> Imperion: he may still have them locally
<danilos> Imperion: it's probably still alive somewhere on his computer, but I am not sure we have it
<jtv> Imperion: so tell him not to do _anything_ until real help arrives.
<danilos> Imperion: you'd really have to wait for our bzr experts to show up
<danilos> heh, same thoughts jtv
<Imperion> the Launchpad hive-mind
<Imperion> :P
<jtv> bzzzzzz
<jtv> <bee sounds>
<mrevell> Heh, the good news is that abently should along in a couple of hours
<Imperion> bah
<mrevell> Damn mwhudson for moving to the NZ timezone :)
<Imperion> I'll just create a new branch and move all the stuff
<Imperion> >_>
<Imperion> okay
<Imperion> you can relax
<Imperion> he just pushed and the tree fixed itself
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: Can you edit an url for me ?
<Fly-Man-> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/svn-trunk
<Fly-Man-> can you remove the /trunk that was added to the url
<Fly-Man-> welcome back mrevell_
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: Can you edit an url for me ?
<Fly-Man-> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/opensim/svn-trunk
<Fly-Man-> can you remove the /trunk that was added to the url
<Fly-Man-> then I can start it again
<Riddell> jtv: how do I get launchpad transltions to stop spamming me with import messages
<jtv> Riddell: set up a procmail rule?
<mrevell> Fly-Man-: I've edited the branch URL
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: Let's see if my hunch is correct
<Riddell> jtv: seriously?  there's no way to tell launchpad I really don't want 1000 messages each day?
<Riddell> (only slight hyperbolie)
<jtv> Riddell: the landscaped changed a lot... it used to be the only way of getting proper feedback, and us guys got all the ubuntu mail, so there wasn't call for it before
<Riddell> I don't want feedback when it works, I only care about feedback when there's a problem
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: Okay, that didn't do the trick ...
<Riddell> and feedback that leaves me no choice but to send it to /dev/null is stupid
<mrevell> Fly-Man-: abentley should be here in an hour or two, he's in Eastern Canada
<Fly-Man-> mrevell: can you restore the /trunk again ?
<mrevell> Fly-Man-: He's most likely to be able to help
<mrevell> Fly-Man-: sure
<jtv> Riddell: what I did is set up the mail filter to log and discard the success messages for ubuntu imports
<Fly-Man-> I thought it was the problem there
<Fly-Man-> but now it's just failing because it can't see the root
<mrevell> Fly-Man-: done
<jtv> Riddell: (btw, in call as well)
<Fly-Man-> thnx
<wgrant> mrevell, Fly-Man-: SVN URLs need to have trunk on the end, if there is a trunk directory.
<wgrant> Or they are pointless and broken.
<Laney> is exposing signed changesfiles (seen on +queue) a security problem? ie could I take a package from there and upload to Debian, for example?
<james_w> the distribution names are different
<wgrant> Series names, that is.
<james_w> series, yeah
<wgrant> They used to be exposed for PPAs. And yes, that was a big security problem.
<wgrant> That was eventually fixed.
<dpm> does anyone know if one can reply through e-mail to LP Answers in the same way it can be done with LP Bugs?
<wgrant> dpm: Yes, but you can't change any metadata.
<dpm> wgrant: thanks. I'm only intending to respond, so that should work fine, then :)
<jmux> Hi. I've set up Launchpad and now want to use sync-source to sync the Debian sources into my launchpad? I've found the ArchiveAdministration wiki page, but this references an update-source script in a ~/syncs directory. Is the content of ~/syncs available somewhere?
<jmux> Oh - and is there a graphical view to manage a distroseries component list?
<Riddell> danilos: bug 353648 is considered not-low priority to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353648 in rosetta "Template import success notifications shouldn't be sent to package uploaders" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353648
<AlexC_> hey danilos, sorry to bother you - but you there? Appears those translations did not get imported again
<AlexC_> doh, scratch that - they have, I think, sorry
<danilos> AlexC_: they should have, I've just marked those with bad paths as 'deleted' so they get cleaned up
<AlexC_> yeah was looking at wrong page, thanks =)
<danilos> Riddell: can you please write your reasoning in the bug report (if you haven't already), and I'll see how we can re-prioritize it... in general, it's probably no big deal for anyone but eg. seb or you
<Riddell> danilos: added
<danilos> Riddell: cool, thanks, I'll be looking into it later
<Fly-Man-> Git imports fail after ± 1800
<Fly-Man-> and it keeps stalling there
<Fly-Man-> if you have time, could you have a look if it's a intermittent thing or a hickup on the server side
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<gary_poster> Fly-Man-: were you talking to someone in particular, or are waiting for anyone to reply?
<Fly-Man-> gary_poster: Yes, I already had an answer to the Q by rockstar
<Fly-Man-> He's gonna work on it
<gary_poster> Fly-Man-: cool
<Fly-Man-> wrong window that I pasted it in
<gary_poster> ah ok
<Fly-Man-> gary_poster: but so far, been able to setup the local version
<Fly-Man-> having it do code imports
<gary_poster> great
<Fly-Man-> and have those imports in the branch
<Fly-Man-> so now to find out what those other scripts in the cron-scripts folder do :p
<compengi`> how can someone report bugs on my code for example this https://code.launchpad.net/~compengi/+junk/Cirssi ?
<tsimpson> by emailing you, or you can create a project for it and use LP for code and bugs
<kfogel> Every Launchpad account is automatically an OpenID provider URL, right?
 * kfogel sanity checks before depending on that information
<kfogel> kiko: ^^  can you confirm?
<kiko> yes
<kfogel> kiko: thanks
<kiko> every enabled account is yes
<kfogel> kiko: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/blogger/thread?tid=03901103b68f7a91&hl=en
<kiko> kfogel, heh, good catch -- I just pasted in hy openid identifier and was done with it
<kiko> didn't notice it was actually tricky to get right
<kiko-fud> to lunch n back
<kfogel> kiko: enjoy.  see the followup I just posted there :-)
 * kfogel is away: looooooooonch
<alkisg> I've uploaded a new version of a package (smc) to my ppa (https://launchpad.net/~alkisg/+archive/ppa) and it was published 12 hours ago and of course I got the ppa to my sources, but I don't "see" it with apt-get update/upgrade... What could be wrong?
<alkisg> I copied this package from the Karmic primary archive to my ppa for jaunty series ("copy binaries") - could this cause the problem?
<tsimpson> alkisg: I don't see "smc" in that PPA (comix is the last package published)
<alkisg> tsimpson: ooops sorry I meant comix :O
<alkisg> So now I have the jaunty version, comix 4.0.1-1, and sudo apt-get update / dist-upgrade etc doesn't get me the newer version
<tsimpson> alkisg: somehow, it seems to be in the universe component
<tsimpson> it should have been moved to main, you should file a bug
<alkisg> Ah, maybe copying the packages from Karmic did that
<alkisg> I think there isn't an "uploader" defined in those packages
<tsimpson> yeah, but it _should_ copy to main for PPAs
<alkisg> tsimpson: thanks, I'll file a bug
<tsimpson> no problem :)
#launchpad 2009-08-15
<tsimpson> Gnea: the one at https://launchpad.net/~<user>/+archive/<ppa name>
<tsimpson> not at ppa.launchpad.net
<Gnea> tsimpson: it's not there
<tsimpson> which PPA?
<Gnea> pulseaudio
<wgrant> I seem to be missing context.
<Gnea> https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa/pulseaudio
<Gnea> I'm trying to obtain the key for the pulseaudio ppa so that I can download it
<wgrant> Argh, bug.
<wgrant> There's no PPA named pulseaudio there.
<Gnea> yeah... and I wonder if I even have the right username
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<dtchen> you probably don't
<Gnea> it's just not obvious
<Gnea> ah ha https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> That's the one.
<dtchen> i probably need to blog about that more widely
<Gnea> thank you
<Gnea> okay, I thought ppa's were for jaunty as well as karmic - did I miss the bus on this one?
<wgrant> Gnea: They are for whatever the owner decides.
<wgrant> This one only has packages for Karmic.
<Gnea> I see
<Gnea> just found the ones by themosu
<wgrant> His should be good.
<Gnea> they look like they've been around for a bit
<dtchen> we're not building for jaunty in that ppa [yet]
<Gnea> ok cool
<dtchen> particularly since upstream git keeps sprouting versioned build-deps, like automake 1.11 and crackful libtool
<Gnea> ok, now dist-upgrade is working properly
<wgrant> dtchen: Loooovely.
<Gnea> that's totally out of my range :)
<jmarsden> I'm getting a Timeout Error (Error ID: OOPS-1323F679) when trying to file a bug in LP ... not on edge, on the real LP... is this a known issue?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1323F679
<wgrant> jmarsden: Sort of. Try reducing the number of terms in your initial summary -- once it gives you the list of possible duplicates, you can restore it to the full length.
<jmarsden> Strange... OK, thanks.
<wgrant> This will eventually be fixed by doing the search that times out via AJAX.
<Hilikus> how can i add a dependency in my package on a package that's in the backport repo?
<wgrant> Hilikus: You could copy the package from -backports into your PPA, or tell your PPA that it can depend on all backports.
<wgrant> The latter is easier, but obviously might have other side-effects.
<Hilikus> i also depend on a package from another PPA. i didn't know i could copy other packages to my ppa
<wgrant> Sometimes depending on the whole other PPA is better.
<wgrant> But if you just want to copy a package, you can go to the PPA with the package and select 'Copy packages'
<Hilikus> wgrant: why do you say sometimes it's better?
<wgrant> Hilikus: Sometimes I might be maintaining a PPA for one piece of software, and then create another PPA for something which depends on the first piece of software.
<wgrant> It's much easier to declare a dependency on the first PPA, so I don't have to worry about copying new versions around.
<wgrant> It will just magically get them from the other PPA.
<Hilikus> i see
<Hilikus> wgrant: ok i managed to copy the package from the other PPA but i don't know how to copy the one from backport
<wgrant> Hilikus: If you're lucky, you'll be able to use https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=debhelper&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any. But that is unsupported and very often times out, so you might have to use the API.
<TLE> hallo I was wondering if any of you can tell em why lauchpad don't attribute my commits to me
<TLE> https://code.launchpad.net/~pyg3t-dev-team/pyg3t/trunk
<TLE> as you can see, there are written as if some, to launchpad unknown person har commited
<wgrant> TLE: You're missing the angled brackets around your email address. It should be something like 'Some Person <blah@example.com>'
<TLE> I will try
<TLE> Do'h!
<TLE> thanks wgrant, it works
 * TLE hides
<wgrant> TLE: Excellent.
<Ampelbein> hi there. what's up with the armel builders? 160 queued items and they idle around... did they take a day off? ;-)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i dled a package from a ppa that doesnt build. i fixed it and now it works. but the othre PPA keeps producing a nightly failde build. is there some way i can keep like a patch of the fix to apply it to the newer packages?
<Ampelbein> Hilikus: how about notifying the the owner of the failing ppa about the issue? that way it can be fixed for real.
<Hilikus> Ampelbein: they're busy doing something else. this is the amarok nightly build. they said it is going to be fixed in 1-2 months
<Daviey> Hilikus: surely if you have a working patch, they wouldn't mind applying it to their trunk?
<Hilikus> its not a patch on the code. its a patch on the packaging
<Hilikus> just different dependencies in debian/control
<Hilikus> if i can make a patch of the packaging and not on the code itself i could try to send it to them
<Daviey> Hilikus: i'm saying, if there builds are failing every night.. and it looks like you have a 1 line patch.. surely the ppa owner team would apply it
<pcabido> Hi, is there any easy way to reverse the latest pushed code to a branch?
<beuno> pcabido, you need to uncommit, and push --overwrite
<pcabido> beuno: I see.. and what if it was the result of a merge?
<pcabido> that's my case
<pcabido> I don't have the source of the merge any more
<wgrant> Is the code that you want to revert inside the merge?
<wgrant> Or just before it?
<wgrant> Do you want to revert the entire merge?
<pcabido> wgrant: I want to revert the entire merge, but I don't have the source of the merge (the main branch) anymore, and that main branch that I don't have is what I want to get out of the mess
<pcabido> is it possible?
<wgrant> pcabido: This is getting complicated. Can you explain the whole situation?
<wgrant> If you've merged those revisions into another branch, it's easy enough to get the old branch back.
<pcabido> wgrant: yes, I mage bzr merge ../br2 and now I want to see if I can the br2 branch back
<pcabido> mage = made
<wgrant> pcabido: Well, first take a backup of the branches, just in case.
<wgrant> pcabido: Then we need to find out the ID of the last revision that was on br2. Do that using 'bzr log -n0 --show-ids'
<pcabido> wgrant: did that
<wgrant> pcabido: Once you have that revision ID, 'bzr pull -r revid:<REVISIONID> .' should turn the current branch into your old branch.
<pcabido> wgrant: thanks for the help, the problem is now solved :)
<wgrant> pcabido: np
#launchpad 2009-08-16
<rowinggolfer> I've just done my first dput.
<rowinggolfer> how long before I see the good stuff in my ppa?
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: You'll receive a message within 5 minutes if you signed it properly.
<wgrant> If it's accepted, it'll appear on your PPA page and start building within five seconds.
<wgrant> And be visible to apt within five minutes of the build completing successfully.
<rowinggolfer> ah... I got a rejection.
<wgrant> Of what variety?
<rowinggolfer> I got the path wrong :(
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Ubuntu Jaunty and above don't need manual configuration.
<wgrant> Just 'dput ppa:username/ppa blah_source.changes'
<rowinggolfer> I did this
<rowinggolfer> dput ppa:rowinggolfer/ppa openmolar_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<wgrant> What was the error?
<rowinggolfer> ould not find a PPA named 'openmolar' for 'rowinggolfer'.
<rowinggolfer> I think my .dput.cf was incorrect
<wgrant> You don't need anything in your .dput.cf.
<rowinggolfer> ah.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant - I think this needs updating then ??
<rowinggolfer> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Indeed, although there are now instructions directly on the PPA page.
<rowinggolfer> true that.
<wgrant> Jaunty is only a few months old, so it's not terribly surprising that the page hasn't been updated.
<rowinggolfer> ok, so i _think_ I've uploaded it correctly
<rowinggolfer> but nothing back yet.
<rowinggolfer> no news is good news?
<wgrant> Wait another few minutes.
<wgrant> You probably just missed the last upload processor.
<rowinggolfer> ok.
<rowinggolfer> I wondered if I'd stuffed up because this is a new package?
<rowinggolfer> missed some random "initial upload" variable off somewhere
<wgrant> If you got a rejection message the first time, you should get something this time.
<wgrant> THere's nothing like that.
<rowinggolfer> ok. I'll go put the kettle on.
<rowinggolfer> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Still nothing :(
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: nope :(
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: No email?
<rowinggolfer> no.
<rowinggolfer> and if I try uploading again, I get this
<rowinggolfer> neil@neil-12inch:~/openmolar$ dput ppa:rowinggolfer/ppa openmolar_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<rowinggolfer> Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<rowinggolfer> Doing nothing for openmolar_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: That's just a local check; give dput '-f' to override.
<rowinggolfer> ok
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: getting there
<rowinggolfer> different rejection message :(
<wgrant> Section this time?
<rowinggolfer> no, my changelog was duff
<wgrant> Ah.
<rowinggolfer> openmolar (0.1.2-0ubuntu1) unstable; urgency=low
<wgrant> Are you using 'dch' to edit the changelog?
<rowinggolfer> a little bit of debian in there ;)
<rowinggolfer> my app is pretty agnostic
<rowinggolfer> works on hardy and jaunty
<rowinggolfer> do I have to be specific though?
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: You do. But you would normally give the lowest series -- in this case 'hardy'
<rowinggolfer> thanks.
<wgrant> It gets a bit more complicated than that, but we'll get to that later.
<rowinggolfer> ok, uploading again.
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: What went wrong this time?
<rowinggolfer> openmolar_0.1.2-0ubuntu1.dsc: Unknown section 'office'
<rowinggolfer> grr
<wgrant> Do you know where to find the list of valid sections?
<rowinggolfer> nope
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Bottom of section 2.4 at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<rowinggolfer> just found that
<rowinggolfer> gonna plump for "misc"
<wgrant> Hard to say :(
<rowinggolfer> I should be sectioned.
<rowinggolfer> this is a chore.
<rowinggolfer> accepted :)
<wgrant> But will it build?
<rowinggolfer> good question indeed.
<rowinggolfer> wee clocky icon is spinning
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Did you try building the package locally?
<rowinggolfer> yes
<rowinggolfer> but success or fail, I need to get to bed.
<rowinggolfer> thanks for your help again wgrant
<rowinggolfer> (bum - it failed)
<rowinggolfer> goodnight
<poolie> is staging meant to be down?
<wgrant> It has been down quite a bit lately :(
<wgrant> Updates were off for three days, and it just updated for the first time a couple of hours ago, so something was up.
<poolie> i guess it's no emergency
<gour> recently i read  http://changelog.complete.org/archives/1123-free-software-project-hosting review which is git-oriented, i.e. looking for a hosting with good git support. i was playing a lot with bzr wanting to migrate (from darcs) but returned back and, considering there are no real hosting solutions with darcs-supported, wonder if LP could be a good one by using darcs-fast-export(import) which is recently merged into bzr-fastimport
<gour> plugin?
<gour> any chance of darcs-support be added to LP's import considering that darcs-fast-export(import) is now bundled?
<gour> i.e. any chance that https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/44455 gets higher priority?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 44455 in launchpad-code "Support for darcs" [Low,Triaged]
<spiv> gour: my guess is, simply because there isn't much demand for it.  You could do the conversion yourself and push the result to Launchpad, of course.
<spiv> "my guess is no", I meant :)
<spiv> (Clearly I should be avoiding my laptop on weekends!)
<gour> spiv: yeah, i'm aware of it...still having automatic import would be nice, especially considering that darcs support is now bundled in bzr-fastimprt plugin
<gour> it's kind of catch-22...there is no demand 'cause the feature isn't there...
<gour> similar to support for other DVCS & other project hostings...e.g. SF got some support to late :-)
<spiv> Well, there's also far fewer projects using darcs than cvs, svn and probably git.
<gour> s/to late/too late
<spiv> Also, it sounds like you want two-way conversions, not just one-way?
<gour> that's right, but doesn't having fast-import support greatly simplifies the task
<gour> well, darcs-fast-export(import) give opportunity for 2-way, but just having ability to push from darcs repo and provide public bzr branches on LP would be nice as well
<spiv> It might, but I'd have to check with the guys that actually implement the vcs imports in Launchpad before assuming that the existence of the fastimport plugin is the bulk of the work.
<spiv> I think 2-way would be a bit problematic unless roundtripping is 100% accurate.
<gour> thank you for considering it. :-)
<spiv> Well, it's not up to me :)
<gour> vmiklos did a great work with his darcs-fast-export and ian bundled it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-fastimport/+bug/232177
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 232177 in bzr-fastimport "Better darcs support needed" [Medium,Fix released]
<rowinggolfer> I'm struggling to get a working deb of my project following the instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<rowinggolfer> not sure where to look for help.
<rowinggolfer> it seems to me that there are so many ways to bake a *.deb
<rowinggolfer> that a lot of the information around online is contradictory.
<rowinggolfer> that howto suggests python-central scripts in the debian/rules
<ripps> Is the launchpad buildfarm frozen? I've had a package that takes about 5 minutes to build in there for almost 30 minutes
<rowinggolfer> ripps: the launchpad guys are quite good at putting a warning in the room topic if that happens.
<rowinggolfer> I don't see one there at the moment
<rowinggolfer> although perhaps I broke the farm with my attempts??
<micahg> I noticed the Add Comment button missing on edge
<ripps> rowinggolfer: I doubt it, I've sent over 80 packages there in a matter of minutes it handle it without a problem
<happyaron> PPA building machines seems not working properly
<micahg> is an update happening on edge
<micahg> I can no longer see subscribers or the Add Comment button
<wgrant> cprov: Can you kick buildd-manager?
<wgrant> It seems to have been dead for an hour, right after ripps' builds were dispatched.
<wgrant> micahg: edge hasn't updated for many days, and is working fine for me.
<micahg> ugh, so maybe my session is messed up?
<happyaron> my small package is building for over an hour, it usually takes no more than 15 minutes
<wgrant> happyaron: Right, things are broken.
<wgrant> micahg: More likely your browser.
<happyaron> wgrant: what we can do is just wait and wait, :)
<wgrant> happyaron: I'm afraid so.
<micahg> wgrant: restarted my browser and all is well
<lfaraone> Would LP's distro functionality work for a mini-distro that used RPMs?
<micahg> are the tags for bugs supposed to show all tags in other tags or just certain ones?
<wgrant> lfaraone: No. LP both doesn't really support other distros at the moment, and certainly not RPM-based ones.
<wgrant> micahg: In the tags list on the right of the bug listing?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> there are official tags
<micahg> and other tags
<micahg> I would expect other tags to show all other tags
<wgrant> micahg: It only shows the most popular i-forget-how-many.
<wgrant> micahg: It used to show all of them, but Ubuntu has many many thousands of tags.
<micahg> 10
<wgrant> So it was very, very unwieldy and long.
<micahg> wasn't one of the new features of 2.2.7 to be able to search for tags with +tag in the search boxz?
<wgrant> micahg: No. But 2.2.5 or 2.2.6 brought advanced tag searches. Let me find the blog post..
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/searching-bugs-with-tags-now-with-wings
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> I can't do *tag
<micahg> I still have to use advanced search to search for a specific tag
<wgrant> Or click on the link down the side.
<micahg> yes, but they're not all down the side
<micahg> is it possible to make tag* an official tag
<wgrant> tag*?
<micahg> like if I wanted fixed-*, is that possible?
<wgrant> No. * is not a partial wildcard. *blah isn't possible.
<micahg> how about at the end
<micahg> fixed-*
<wgrant> I don't think so.
<micahg> is it possible to custommize how many tags I see on the side?
<wgrant> No, but it will show you as many official tags as exist.
<micahg> should I mark a bug confirmed if I have the same problem in malone?
<wgrant> micahg: You should mark the bug as affecting you.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> did that already
<micahg> that reminds me of another bug :)
<lfaraone> Does apport require users to create a launchpad account?
<lfaraone> I'm thinking of deploying it in an enviornment when it wouldn't be realistic for each user to have their own LP account. (collecting information on a product used in primary schools)
<wgrant> lfaraone: apport's Launchpad backend does, but its backends are pluggable.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Well, I'd want to use launchpad with apport.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Then yes, each user needs a Launchpad account.
<wgrant> So it is not well-suited to your situation.
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, is buildd-manager still broken ? I've just seen a bunch of job dispatched.
 * cprov brb
<wgrant> cprov: A whole lot of buildds just reappeared, and things seem to be moving again.
<wgrant> So somebody is poking around.
<happyaron> wgrant: yes, I get three build failed mail, :(
<cprov> wgrant: they is always someone using the builders shared with 'enablement' services.
<cprov> anyway, I will be online again in 10.
<wgrant> cprov: So, it all seems resolved, but it might be nice to look at why it was hung for a couple of hours.
<happyaron> cprov: there will be chromium daily build, and it use up almost all resource in a time
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: I am "dput-ing" again, and confident the thing will build this time.
<rowinggolfer> but we all know that confidence comes before a fall :(
<intellectronica> hi micahg
<micahg> hi intellectronica
<intellectronica> micahg: so, why do you think subscribing people automatically can be a problem? I think that it's quite rare for someone to comment on a bug and not want (or need) to stay in the discussion
<micahg> well, because the person might already be subscribed to bug mail for that project/package
<intellectronica> micahg: so? in that case nothing special will happen. they will still receive mail
<micahg> yes, but the headers and reasons why they are subscribed will change
<intellectronica> we just have to make sure that the headers reflect that. i'm pretty sure they already do
<micahg> yes, but the user might not want that
<micahg> user might already have filters set up
<intellectronica> micahg: if they do change, then i think it's something we should fix. if you're subscribed to bug mail for a project, that should take precedence over a header for subscribing to an individual bug
<micahg> no
<intellectronica> ?
<micahg> I think the current behavior is fine
<micahg> and proper
<micahg> I use individual bug subscription to show that I'm active in the bug
<micahg> but my comment might not mean I'm active necessarily
<micahg> what's wrong with 2 buttons?
<intellectronica> micahg: too complicated. not very user friendly
 * micahg liked the checkbox with submit
<intellectronica> also, i have a bit of a problem with people commenting without subscribing. i think that it's extremely rare for someone to want to comment but not be aware of future discussion
<micahg> yes, but if a person is getting thousands of e-mails a day and only NEEDS to see comments on a few, and the filters are set up to do that, this would trash their system
<intellectronica> micahg: well, what i'm suggesting is quite similar, behaviour-wise, to what we had before. by default you subscribe to the bug, but if you don't want that, unsubscribing is one additional click
<micahg> i.e. team leads in Ubuntu
<micahg> intellectronica: you'd be adversely affect people that already don't have time for the extra click
<intellectronica> micahg: but that's just like it used to be. people who wouldn't have time for an extra click wouldn't have had time for an extra click when it was a checkbox
<micahg> exactly
<micahg> and they didn't want it checked
<intellectronica> also, it's better to incovenience a few users than to inconvenience most users
<micahg> it's not the same to click while on the way down to submit, then to wait for the postback and click
<micahg> intellectronica: you're talking about inconveniencing the heaviest users of LP
<intellectronica> micahg: but it was checked by default. they would have had to make an extra click to not get subscribed
<intellectronica> micahg: yes, that's definitely something to take into consideration. also, because i don't use filtering by headers (i use gmail) it's sometimes hard for me to get a feel for how people use them
 * micahg uses it to separate passive and active bugs
<intellectronica> micahg: still, i don't see how that in any way would be worse than what we used to have, which seems to have been working quite well
 * micahg subscribes to bugmail for 4 or so packages in ubuntu
<intellectronica> a refinement of that idea would be to provide a global, per-user, option. "[x] Automatically subscribe me to bugs I comment on"
<micahg> intellectronica: much better
<micahg> and you can enable that by default
<intellectronica> i hate doing that, though. i think that ideally we should have one behaviour that works as best as possible for everyone
<micahg> then it's one click for the maintainers
<micahg> intellectronica: people use the system differently
 * micahg used to have 1 bug folder
 * micahg now has 2 bug folders
<micahg> heavier users needs to filter whereas normal users do not
<intellectronica> another thing we could do is provide the header twice. once for your structural subscription and once for the direct subscription. then it's up to you to set up the filters that work best for you
<micahg> well, that would confuse current filters and make filtering more complicated
<intellectronica> micahg: but still, what i don't manage to understand is how what i'm suggesting would be any worse than what we already have. in both cases you get subscribed by default and need one single additional click if you rather not subscribe
<micahg> it's where the click is
<micahg> one is before the postback and in the flow
<micahg> one is after the postback and requires scrolling back up
<intellectronica> ah no, i'm not suggesting you have to scroll back. i'm suggesting something like "Thank you for your comment. You have been subscribed to mail notifications for future comments on the bug. Click <a href='unsubscribe'>here</a> to unsubscribe."
<hggdh> that might work as well, micahg
<micahg> again, you have to wait for another postback
<intellectronica> micahg: not really, since it can use XHR the interaction will be very fast
<hggdh> and, in fact, although Status and Importance are now ajaxable, Assigned is not, and the option to add a comment and subscribe is there
<micahg> post a comment now takes a few seconds to show up
<intellectronica> hggdh: setting assignee (and changing bug target) will be ajaxified very shortly (as in, sometime early next week)
<intellectronica> micahg: i know. there's a bug for that. it will most definitely be improved
<intellectronica> it's because of a limitation of how we do rendering on the server and getting it using the webservice api. we know how to solve that but haven't gotten to it yet
<intellectronica> anyway, gotta go
<micahg> intellectronica: I suggest you talk to some of the package managers in ubuntu
<micahg> they'll know best how they use it
<intellectronica> micahg: if it's ok with you, i'd like to paste the above into the bug. i don't have time to summerisze right now and i think it was a very useful discussion
<intellectronica> micahg: indeed, that's a good idea
 * micahg doesn't need to speak for people that have no problem stating their own opinions :)
<dsprenkels> Hello?
<thumper> Hello
<exarkun> <jericho> there was a bug in reporting the bug
<exarkun> <jericho> so there was a timeout error
<exarkun> <jericho> forget it
<exarkun> * jericho has quit (giving up on an attempt to help improve free software)
<exarkun> hth, hand
<wgrant> Probably the dupefinder, as usual...
#launchpad 2010-08-16
<bdrung> why can't i change the merge proposal to rejected? https://code.launchpad.net/~arnegoetje/ubuntu/maverick/ibus/merge-from-sid/+merge/31945
<jelmer> bdrung, only people in the ubuntu-branches team would be able to
<jelmer> bdrung: IIRC the plan is to make the branch review permissions match the permissions for the particular package in the archive.
<jelmer> bdrung: but we're not there yet.
<bdrung> whom can i ask to set the status in the meantime?
<bdrung> there are a bunch of merge request that making the sponsor queue look greater than it is
<bdrung> jelmer: ^
<jelmer> bdrung: I think the permission that proposed the merge might be able to change the status.
<bdrung> "the permission that proposed the merge" ?
<bdrung> jelmer: the merge requesters cannot reject their own requests (only delete -> lost comments)
<jelmer> bdrung: Sorry, it's getting late here. I meant the person that proposed the merge.
<bdrung> jelmer: it's late here too (utc + 0200)
<jelmer> I guess you're in the same timezone then :-)
<jelmer> bdrung: If they can't change the status then I think the only alternative is to ask one of the people who are a member of the ubuntu-branches team.
<bdrung> jelmer: country?
<jelmer> bdrung: Netherlands
<jelmer> bdrung: you?
<bdrung> jelmer: germany
<bdrung> (berlin)
<bdrung> jelmer: can you recommend one ubuntu-branches member?
<jelmer> they're all equally tasty
<bdrung> jelmer: is there an easy way to get their irc nicks from the launchpad team site?
<jelmer> Anyway, sorry for the cannibalism joke... lifeless and james_w are here
<jelmer> The ubuntu tech board is also a member
<lifeless> tech board is the right group to ask
<lifeless> its a bug that anyone other than it is in the group
<lifeless> (but not one simply fixed by removing james and I
<lifeless> )
<jelmer> lifeless: Perhaps the ~ubuntu-branches team page can be updated to include that information?
<lifeless> james_w: ^ :)
<lifeless> james_w: I'm only in it to be able to do some necessary with the udd project
<bdrung> lifeless: can you mark the branch as rejected nevertheless?
<lifeless> I'd _really_ rather not
<james_w> bdrung: you can upload the package in question?
<bdrung> james_w: yes (i am core-dev)
<james_w> bdrung: then it's probably a bug that can't edit the merge proposal
<lifeless> it definitely is
<bdrung> i can mark it as 'merged' but not as 'rejected'
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> that might be an LP decision. I don't know if that is specific to package branches
<james_w> bdrung: please file a bug on the 'udd' project
<bdrung> james_w: bug #618448
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 618448 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "Cannot change status of merge request to 'Rejected' (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618448
<james_w> thanks
<abletonguy> Monome vs Launchpad?
<lifeless> I don't know what you mean by that question
<abletonguy> As in appearance, usability etc.
<lifeless> monome appears to be a music sequencer?
<abletonguy> Controller interface for programming, think iv'e got the wrong launchpad ^^
<lifeless> I think so :)
<lifeless> launchpad.net is a web site for hosting & collaborating on code
<abletonguy> So Launchpad could still help me with my launchpad?
<lifeless> possibly ;)
<abletonguy> Will return when i have something good to say  d:)
<Muscovy> How often is karma calculated? I just changed my LP username yesterday, and I notice my Karma hasn't been re-calculated for about 2 days.
<mwhudson> daily
<mwhudson> which means sometime in the early morning uk time i thnk
<Muscovy> If I read maps correctly, that should be soonish.
<wgrant> It used to be in about two hours.
<Muscovy> I'm just worried about weird repercussions for the namechange.
<wgrant> Not sure any more.
<lifeless> Muscovy: I don't think your name change will have any effect
<zoi_> hi
<zoi_> hello??
<henninge> zoi_: Hi!
<zoi_> i cant download Zaz deb,its a game like zuma
<henninge> just ask a question and wait (patiently) for somebody who may be able to help you to answer.
<zoi_> it says :
<henninge> zoi_: where are you trying to download?
<zoi_> Please try again
<zoi_> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<zoi_> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<zoi_> Thanks for your patience.
<henninge> Ah
<henninge> zoi_: yes, the URL would be vital information here ;)
<zoi_> i try to download it from here :https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Enilarimogard/+archive/webupd8/+files/zaz_0.3.1-1%7Eppa1%7Ekarmic1_i386.deb
<henninge> zoi_: I get a 404 on that one now.
<henninge> (It's the "Lost something?" page)
<henninge> zoi_: where did you get that URL from?
<zoi_> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/zaz-is-addictive-arcade-action-puzzle.html
<zoi_> oh,i just find a script :sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update
<zoi_> sudo apt-get install zaz
<henninge> zoi_: Outdated URL, I'd say. You have to ask webupd8.org to give you a current URL.
<henninge> or that ... ;-)
<zoi_> maybe this script works i twill try it now
<henninge> zoi_: I'd try only the last part first.
<zoi_> it works,i gave to terminal sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update
<zoi_> sudo apt-get install zaz and it works
<henninge> Congrats
<zoi_>  _______________________________________
<zoi_> |                                       |
<zoi_> | It was wonderful to find America, but |
<zoi_> | it would have been more wonderful to  |
<zoi_> | miss it.                              |
<zoi_> |                                       |
<zoi_> | -- Mark Twain, "Pudd'nhead Wilson's   |
<zoi_> \ Calendar"                             /
<zoi_>  ---------------------------------------
<zoi_>   \
<zoi_>    \   \_\_    _/_/
<zoi_>     \      \__/
<zoi_>            (oo)\_______
<zoi_>            (__)\       )\/\
<zoi_>                ||----w |
<zoi_>                ||     ||
<zoi_> zoi@zoi-laptop ~ $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update
<zoi_> [sudo] password for zoi:
<zoi_> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 1DB29AFFF6C70907B57AA31F531EE72F4C9D234C
<zoi_> gpg: requesting key 4C9D234C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<zoi_> gpg: key 4C9D234C: public key "Launchpad webupd8" imported
<zoi_> gpg: Συνολικός αριθμός που επεξεργάστηκαν: 1
<zoi_> gpg:               εισαχθέντα: 1  (RSA: 1)
<zoi_> Αγνόησε file: binary/ Release.gpg
<zoi_> Αγνόησε file:/usr/share/local-repository/ binary/ Translation-el
<zoi_> Αγνόησε file: binary/ Release
<zoi_> Αγνόησε file: binary/ Packages
<zoi_> Αγνόησε file: binary/ Packages
<zoi_> Φέρε:1 http://packages.linuxmint.com isadora Release.gpg [198B]
<zoi_> Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg
<zoi_> Αγνόησε http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-el
<henninge> zoi_: are you pasting that on purpose?
<zoi_> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<zoi_> Αγνόησε http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-el
<zoi_> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<zoi_> Αγνόησε http://secur
<zoi_> ok thanks for trying to help :)
<henninge> zoi_: please don't do that again, pasting all that stuff...
<zoi_> oh ok sorry!!
<henninge> zoi_: np, enjoy the game ;)
<zoi_> thanks
<swoody> is there a way to add screenshots for an app/project in LP?
<aquarius> if a branch is private, how do I find out why it is, and make it not so?
<maxb> <aquarius> if a branch is private, how do I find out why it is, and make it not so?
<maxb> Ask the owner of the branch?
<aquarius> I am the owner. I sorted it, though, with lo-sa help :)
<swoody> still trying to see if there's a way to upload screenshots onto LP
<nigelb> swoody: upload it somewhere else and link it from your project description?
<swoody> nigelb: that's all I could think of too :/
<nigelb> swoody: I may be wrong, but I can't think of any in-built way.
<swoody> nor I, I was hoping there may be some obscure spot for 'em, but I'm at wits end trying to find it ;)
<maxb> aquarius: As the owner, I believe you should be able to control private-ness of a branch via "Change branch details", subject to the policy set on the project
<maxb> projects can have policies like "allow private branches" or "all branches must be private"
<herman> Can anyone tell me why the package I'm trying to build in a PPA only ends up with one deb when I'm expecting two to be created?
<herman> When I build locally I get two deb files out so I'm quite confused
<herman> https://launchpad.net/~zeelabs/+archive/ppa/+packages
<jelmer> herman: hi
<herman> hiya
<jelmer> herman: I see two binary packages in that PPA, they're both listed under the single source package
<jelmer> couchdb and couchdb-bin
<herman> Ah, I think I understand. The couchdb package presumably came from the i386 build, but the amd64 build finished first hence I thought it was incomplete
<herman> Sorry, I'm just being dim.
<herman> jelmer: thanks for taking a look, sorry for wasting your time.
<Ddorda> hey guys. i wish to know if it is possible to make a registration form to LP outside LP
<Ddorda> so when people will register my site they will actually register LP
<shadeslayer> lifeless: was trying to go through a recipe.. specifically the one owned by ~rekonq
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<deryck> Looks like I'm CHR today and forgot.
<shadeslayer> deryck: OOPS-1688EB2508
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1688EB2508
<shadeslayer> i get that when opening ~rekonq recipe
<deryck> shadeslayer, let me look to see if that's known, or if we should get a bug filed about it.
<shadeslayer> sure
<deryck> shadeslayer, I can't find a bug about that.  Could you file one against launchpad-code and include the OOPS number?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> deryck: against soyuz right?
<deryck> shadeslayer, I thought the code team was working on recipe stuff.  bigjools, should a recipe OOPS be filed against soyuz, or code?
<bigjools> deryck: code
<deryck> bigjools, thanks
<deryck> shadeslayer, yeah, so file against launchpad-code.
<bigjools> np :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> deryck: its actually that the lp page for the recipe doesnt open
<deryck> shadeslayer, it's a TypeError when trying to do  None + int.
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> deryck: will file one in a few mins
<deryck> shadeslayer, thanks!  Sorry it's not working for you.
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<falktx> hey guys
<falktx> I'm having a package upload error - https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid-latest/+build/1920783
<falktx> I can provide you more info if you want to fix it,
<falktx> but I usually a re-pack of the source file usually fixes the issue
<falktx> do you want to take a closer look at it, or should I re-pack and source now (and the issue will be gone, so you won't be able to debug it)
<wgrant> falktx: Your package is buggy.
<wgrant> It's producing binaries with the version '0.4'
<wgrant> The source version is '0.4.2+svn1718-0~ppa3'
<falktx> oh
<falktx> how should it be?
<wgrant> falktx: I think debian/changelog.in is the problem.
<wgrant> It just uses ${CLEMENTINE_VERSION}
<wgrant> I don't even know why that file is this.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Is there.
<falktx> the file is present on the SVN
<falktx> (i mean source code)
<falktx> i'll remove it
<shadeslayer> falktx: do you develop clementine?
<falktx> the thing is, this kind of error happens to me randomly
<falktx> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<falktx> (but I love it...)
<deryck> gmb, hi.  There's a couple open questions against malone related to bug watches.  Would you mind answering those today, if you can?
<gmb> deryck, Sure, will do.
<deryck> gmb, thanks!
<ceros> does any of the launchpad buildd machines cross compile in order to build packages?
<ceros> i have this failure
<ceros> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53747850/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xbmc_2:10.0~svn32789~deb1-1~0jaunty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ceros> i know this is usually caused by enabling compiling with pic for ffmpeg on i386 machines
<deryck> jelmer, are you around?  Can you help ceros above? ^^
<jelmer> deryck, sure
<jelmer> ceros: hi
<jelmer> ceros: we don't do cross compilation as far as I know
<jelmer> ceros: the configure output also doesn't suggest cross compilation
<ceros> alright, guess i'll have to figure out what's causing this
<ceros> another question
<ceros> are we able to upload binary packages to PPAs?
<ceros> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<ceros> only makes mention of being able to upload source package
<jelmer> ceros: no, you can only upload source packages
<ceros> jelmer: thanks for your help
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> Some interesting maintenance happening to the PPA builders?
<geser> oh, that's really interesting
<dnjl> hi! what happens to the builders? no one is available for building anymore!
<althara> I'm having trouble changing a team contact address and was wondering if someone could help me.
<althara> I get the confimation token URL but when I click on the link only a cancel and confirm button appear. When I click on confirm I get this error: http://pastebin.org/564956
<althara> I'm trying to set the adress to an external mailing list
<yofel> hm, the ppa builders seem back up, but they seem to be stuck now
<lifeless> losa ping
<[Dmitry]> Hello
<[Dmitry]> I lost the draft at the launchpad. Who can I contact?
<lifeless> what do you mean ?
<[Dmitry]> The project has disappeared! But the group remained
<lifeless> what project?
<[Dmitry]> https://launchpad.net/~yii-stuff group
<[Dmitry]> https://launchpad.net/yii-stuff - proj
<lifeless> Are you Dmitry Kor ?
<[Dmitry]> Yes..
<lifeless> our whiteboard says
<lifeless> User notified of license policy on 2010-08-14.
<lifeless> 2010-08-16 Curtis Hovey: Project disabled and Dmitry Kor (Dmitry Kor) notified.
<lifeless> so you should have email from us already about the project, containing instructions about what you need to do
<[Dmitry]> gm
<[Dmitry]> Hello rmpic30,
<[Dmitry]> You recently registered the project 'yii-stuff' in Launchpad
<[Dmitry]> with this licensing:
<[Dmitry]> this?
<lifeless> it should have had a list of the licences
<lifeless> you haven't selected an open source license
<lifeless> you need to
<lifeless> I'll reactivate it, but please assign a licence. its important
<[Dmitry]>  I have not had time to set up a project, how do remove it.
<lifeless> the project is active again now, you can select your licence
<[Dmitry]> One minute
<[Dmitry]> lifeless: done.
<lifeless> [Dmitry]: thank you, I've cleared the whiteboard and marked the project reviewed.
#launchpad 2010-08-17
<wgrant> yofel: Everything should be running OK again.
<wgrant> yofel: Problem identified, and bug filed.
 * yofel hugs wgrant
<yofel> :D
<MTecknology> Under "Destination PPA:" for copying/rebuilding packages for a different series - what's the point of having "This PPA" an option?
<MTecknology> It can't be done..
<MTecknology> Or is it just me?
<MTecknology> ok.. I can do it in one ppa - but not another
<SpamapS> MTecknology: its for copying between different series
<SpamapS> MTecknology: so you can just copy your maverick package ot lucid for instance, and it will rebuild w/ lucid's libraries
<micahg> SpamapS: no you cannot, you can't have the same version twice in teh same archive
<SpamapS> Err.. you sure?
<SpamapS> I thought it was in the same "archive+series"
<micahg> SpamapS: no, you can't "upload" the same version twice, so when it would get rebuilt in another series it would fail to upload
<SpamapS> so why does that option exist.. seems rather silly
<SpamapS> If you have "This PPA" selected, it shouldn't allow you to choose Rebuild.
<wgrant> SpamapS: Right. But there's no JS to disable the option.
<wgrant> Copying to another series with binaries is fine.
<wgrant> And often done.
<MTecknology> wgrant: that's what I'm trying to do
<MTecknology> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/+archive/sysapps/+copy-packages
<MTecknology> wgrant: copy Lucid->Maverick
<micahg> MTecknology: are you copying exinsting binaries?
<MTecknology> micahg: ya
<wgrant> MTecknology: Does it not work?
<wgrant> There is a bug where in some obscure situations after a copy, further copies will be impossible.
<micahg> wgrant: maybe that's it, it seems like it was copied once already
<MTecknology> The following source cannot be copied:
<MTecknology> * lal 1.1-0ppa2 in lucid (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<wgrant> MTecknology: Did one of the builds in the original series fail?
<wgrant> Or does the new series have more architectures (eg. lpia?)
<MTecknology> wgrant: It's been so long I can't remember..
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'll assume that's what happened
<MTecknology> wgrant: Don't you love me? I have to be about the biggest thorn in your side..
<wgrant> Don't worry, there are much larger ones :P
 * StevenK waves
<StevenK> (At wgrant, specifically)
<wgrant> GET OUT OF MY SIDE!
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I upgraded to 10.10 - and wiped all the extra mackages it wanted to isntall. It's a laptop - if I ever get over 600 packages installed on it I get antsy
<MTecknology> My custom kernel makes things wanna work that much better
<cody-somerville> moo
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: heya, how ya been?
<cody-somerville> not too shabby
<cody-somerville> went for a run tonight
<cody-somerville> need to buy new running shoes :(
<MTecknology> sounds like a fun time
<MTecknology> I miss being able to run. I can finally take brisk walks again
<StevenK> % dpkg -l | wc -l
<StevenK> 2157
<StevenK> Hm.
<MTecknology> doh.. I need to install less
<MTecknology> swoody: you know dpkg -l adds a spiffy header, right?
<StevenK> MTecknology: Which is about 3 lines, and?
<StevenK> Given the number of packages is over 2,100, an extra 3 lines doesn't affect it much
<MTecknology> StevenK: looked like 5 to me
<MTecknology> true..
<StevenK> *About* 3
 * StevenK beats MTecknology with a stick of semantics
<MTecknology> StevenK: You apparently don't know me "that" well yet
<StevenK> Likely
<MTecknology> StevenK: I have 598 installed. I'd have a lot less if I didn't compile things, use cvs, git, bzr, and a few other heavy utilities
<MTecknology> This is the only system I have - it's a laptop - I Like to keep it light
<MTecknology> build-essential is actually a pretty small package for what it does..
<MTecknology> s/does/has/
<MTecknology> ok.. beddy bye time
<harpreet> hi every one
<harpreet> i had a problem in logging in to lanuchpad, so i reported it (by clicking on the "https://login.launchpad.net/FClnWqj37rhpBCZd/+decide" link at the bottom of the page), it logged an issue in canonical, now i have recieved a mail in respoce to the issue, and i want to update it with screenshots.
<harpreet> So the question here is how to see that issue again , i mean the link i am not able to search it.
<lool> bigjools: Heya, can you help creating a sparc build record for glib2.0?  I've removed the Pas entry, but Launchpad doens't create missing build records when that happened
<bigjools> lool: I don't have any way of doing that, the easiest route is to upload a new version
<bigjools> we have a script that adds builds for PPAs, you could file a bug to extend it to use for Ubuntu
<lool> bigjools: lamont mentioned a script which would do that, but said it was creating way too many build records
<lool> I'll upload a new version then   :-/
<bigjools> lool: I'm not sure what lamont is referring to
<wgrant> queue-builder.
<bigjools> ah that
<bigjools> talk about the sledgehammer approach ...
<wgrant> Well, it used to the The Way.
<wgrant> s/to/to be/
<bigjools> yeah and it shared a lock file with the old slave scanner!
<wgrant> Heh.
<bigjools> madness
<wgrant> There's still more code there that I need to delete :(
<bigjools> we need to delete the security upload stuff too
<wgrant> I was wondering if we wanted to preserve mixed upload support at all.
<wgrant> I guess not.
<bigjools> it's totall redundant
<wgrant> I guess that even means that the build creation logic can be put out of its misery.
<wgrant> Excellent.
<bigjools> wgrant: regarding the bug about resume trigger, URGH.
<bigjools> wgrant: handleTimeout should not be trying to reset the builder
<bigjools> because it'll get reset the next time we try and dispatch anyway
<wgrant> bigjools: But we won't dispatch unless it's available, will we?
<bigjools> notice that it just fails non-virtual builders
<wgrant> Right.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's still available isn't it?
<wgrant> bigjools: This is the case where it's not responding.
<wgrant> We want to make sure it's not completely dead before we try to dispatch to it.
<bigjools> so it might be a brownout, the next dispatch will try and reset it *asynchronously*
<wgrant> Yes, it's probably not a completely sane way of doing it.
<wgrant> But it's not entirely wrong either.
<bigjools> and if that fails we mark it down
<lamont> bigjools: I kind of came to the conclusion that it was a bit of a sledgehammer
<paultag> Hey Launchpad. Is there any way I can be set to the bug supervisor for ubuntu/+source/fluxbox? I'm a co-maintainer, and the only ubuntu guy, I'd like to manage the bugs ( since the maintainer does not )
<paultag> PTS -- http://packages.qa.debian.org/f/fluxbox.html
<gmb> paultag, It's not possible to set the bug supervisor for a source package; that's inherited from the distribution.
<paultag> gmb: I was afraid of that :) -- is there any way to set that field to a team and override or something? I just hate to not be able to close bugs that I fix / won't fix :)
<gmb> paultag, Well, it's inherited from the distro and the distro's bug supervisor is the Ubuntu Bugs team. If you were a member of that team you would have the necessary permissions.
<paultag> gmb: OK. Thanks :)
<gmb> np
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> Omahn: :)
<Omahn> czajkowski: Hello! :-)
<Omahn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti/+bug/489142
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 489142 in cacti (Ubuntu) "All scripts in /usr/share/cacti/cli have a wrong path to the include directory (affected: 3, heat: 30)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Omahn> I would like to mark that bug as fixed since Lucid and then indicate that earlier releases still have an issue. Do I achieve this by setting status to 'fix released' and then using 'nominate for release' to show the versions that still have the bug present?
<czajkowski> no LP admins?
<Omahn> I'm sure someone will answer eventually :-)
<Omahn> I think I've found the answer to my question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?highlight=%28nominate\+for\+release%29
<czajkowski> mrevell: my dear are we all confirmed?
<mrevell> czajkowski, PM
 * czajkowski hugs mrevell 
<mrevell> :)
<Green00000> hi
<Green00000> i have a question of deleting my launchpad-account.
<Green00000> i deleted my account, but the login is just active.
<Green00000> ???
<Green00000> hello??
<Green00000> zZZZZ
<xnox> do daily builds trigger only on changes in the base branch or *any* of the branches which are part of the packaging?
<xnox> (my recipe has "packaging" as base with "upstream" code nestted in subdirs)
<nhandler> Hmm...Can anyone help me confirm another strange chromium + rosetta potential bug? Simply go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/classbot/trunk/+pots/classbot and check if the columns show a — or a 0. Chromium shows a —, but my iPod touch showed a 0
<paultag> Hey LP. I'm playing with recipes. my debdir is set up for 3.0 quilt, and I think that's wrong. What should it be set up to do?
<paultag> pbuilder failure here -- http://pastebin.com/8XF19Rve
<shadeslayer> paultag: wrong file path?
<shadeslayer> line 10
<shadeslayer> fix your rules
<paultag> shadeslayer: it's not calling autogen
<paultag> shadeslayer: because I think it's not in 3.0 format and it wants it to be done manually
<shadeslayer> oic
<paultag> shadeslayer: path is right, but out of order
<shadeslayer> erm...
<shadeslayer> paultag: pastebin rules file
<paultag> shadeslayer: sec. it's a mess
<shadeslayer> quickly im going to drop dead any sec now :P
<paultag> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/iAVTUAKF
<paultag> shadeslayer: that's from my upstream builds. Works fine when I do it by hand :)
<shadeslayer> my god....
<shadeslayer> PACKAGE = fluxbox << new for me
<shadeslayer> see this is precisely why i use KDE :P
<paultag> shadeslayer: yeah yeah yeah. I've been meaning to fix it. In all fairness it works fine :)
<paultag> "works"
<paultag> as seen on http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/fluxbox.git;a=blob_plain;f=fluxbox-1.1.1%2Bgit20100807.0cc08f9/debian/rules;hb=ea395692f5426b541a08c49cfc0c1226472eb8eb <-- ;)
<shadeslayer> so it works for debian
<shadeslayer> but not on LP ?
<paultag> shadeslayer: yes, but from what I can see, since it's in src3, it looks for the orig.tar.gz, fails to find it and borks
<paultag> shadeslayer: it looks like it's falling back on 1.0 and might require explicit calls, but I was wondering if this was just the way I've been seeing it, or if it actually is
<paultag> shadeslayer: also note it's recipes off a few git branches
<shadeslayer> no idea
<paultag> Oh wtf
<paultag> the build farm is throwing a different error
<paultag> thanks for your help shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> paultag: whut help? :P
<shadeslayer> i didnt do anything :)
<shadeslayer> anyways im off to sleep, so ciao
<paultag> ciao
<yofel> shadeslayer: afaik recipes only accept '3.0 (native)' as source format, (quilt) requires a .orig.tar.* which native doesn't create
<flacoste> morning lifeless
<jelmer> yofel, shadeslayer: Yeah, we don't support non-native packages just yet (see https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/SourcePackageRecipeBuilds)
<lifeless> hi flacoste
<flacoste> hi lifeless, on the phone
<lifeless> flacoste: de nada, just replying to your hi earlier ;)
<bilbo-the-hobbit> hello
<bilbo-the-hobbit> can someone help me here ?
<bilbo-the-hobbit> i try to merge a team that i am owner with my profile because its easier
<bilbo-the-hobbit> i succeded one time with another be can't remember how ?
<ahasenack> hey guys, I reset the password for a private ppa I have access to and got a new one. That was more than 10min ago. Now both passwords (the old one and the new one) work, not just the new one
<maxb> bilbo-the-hobbit: You definitely cannot merge a team with a person
<bilbo-the-hobbit> maybe i explain wrong but i'am the debian maintener of the gosa/goto package suite in debian and was able to merge the two set under my
<bilbo-the-hobbit> launchpad account
<bilbo-the-hobbit> i want to do the same with the ofed packages for whom i'am also responsible
<bilbo-the-hobbit> look at my page
<bilbo-the-hobbit> https://launchpad.net/~benoit-mortier
<maxb> bilbo-the-hobbit: Sorry, I don't understand what you're trying to do? Is there some page in Launchpad you can point to as an example?
<bilbo-the-hobbit> yes its fusy for me also ;-)
<bilbo-the-hobbit> https://launchpad.net/~benoit-mortier
<bilbo-the-hobbit> this is my page
<maxb> ok....
<bilbo-the-hobbit> you can see that in the email you have both mine and gosa-pkg
<maxb> right
<bilbo-the-hobbit> i want to do the same for this group
<bilbo-the-hobbit> https://launchpad.net/~pkg-ofed-devel
<bilbo-the-hobbit> so i can see all my package in one place
<maxb> erm... what does the email address have to do with seeing packages?
<bilbo-the-hobbit> i remember that when i take the ownership of the gosa-pkg i got presente a page asking if i wanted to merge
<bilbo-the-hobbit> but not in the case of pkg-ofed .. or maybe i have done something wrong this time
<maxb> I think it is wrong and confusing to have the team email address gosa-pkg@oss.gonicus.de associated with a person
<bilbo-the-hobbit> its easier for me
<maxb> Well, it's still a misrepresentation of the truth
<bilbo-the-hobbit> maxb: ????
<maxb> It's not your email address, it's a team email address
 * bilbo-the-hobbit doing the packaging on debian so its me
<maxb> It's factually incorrect
<bilbo-the-hobbit> please just tell me if i can do what i need or not ...
<bilbo-the-hobbit> ok moving ....
<lvh> hey. I'm reading https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma, but I don't understand why karma for a new project appears to cap out at 100
<lvh> how does that work?
<wgrant> lvh: It doesn't. What suggests that?
<lvh> Oh.
<lvh> I have my own little pet project, I did a bunch of stuff, got to 100 karma very quickly, added some extra blueprints and a bug, and I'm still at 100 karma.
<lvh> Maybe it's just taking long to update?
<wgrant> It's meant to be updated daily, but it's possible that something's gone wrong and it's happening less frequently at the momnet.
<lvh> Aha. Okay, thanks.
#launchpad 2010-08-18
<mtaylor> thumper: if I were here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/libdrizzle/revision/1708, how would I compare that with, say, rev 1705
<thumper> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/libdrizzle/revision/1705?remember=1708&compare_revid=1708
<thumper> mtaylor: click on compare with another revision
<thumper> mtaylor: then you have to traverse to the other revision
<mtaylor> thumper: out of curiosity - what's remeber= for?
<thumper> (I url hacked)
<mtaylor> thumper: ah
<thumper> then you need to click on the compare link
<mtaylor> you are right - that UI is hard to understand :)
<mtaylor> thumper: thanks!
<thumper> np
<eugenesan> Looks like there is a problem with fetching files from PPAs
<wgrant> eugenesan: A 404 when grabbing an orig.tar.gz from the web UI?
<eugenesan> yeap
<wgrant> Which PPA, and which file?
<eugenesan> I've tried several, for Ex.:wget https://edge.launchpad.net/~northern-lights/+archive/synergy-plus/+files/synergy-plus_1.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<eugenesan> I hope files are still there...
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50527350/synergy-plus_1.3.4.orig.tar.gz works, but the link in the web UI is broken.
<wgrant> I have some idea of why this is.
<wgrant> Also, the file should still be available on ppa.launchpad.net
<poolie> spm, how do we get vcs-imports branches upgraded?
<spm> poolie: the usual method is thumper pings me to upgrade them :-) whether or not that's the *best* way, is open to discussion
<spm> poolie: I assume you mean, upgrade to -2a as in?
<poolie> yes
<lifeless> there is an open bug/rt/something to do a mass upgrade
<eugenesan> wgrant: Good to know fiiles are still there!
<eugenesan> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/619231 needs to be updated once issue will be solved.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619231 in Launchpad itself "Download of PPA files fails (404) (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> eugenesan: That's a duplicate of another bug, the number of which I forget.
<eugenesan> wgrant: I can't find any open bug for LP, only LP#619231
<poolie> jtv-eat: hi, back?
<ChrisWoollard_> In launchpad. Is there a way to change the status of all bugs with a status of fixed commited to fix released?
<lifeless> ChrisWoollard_: you can do that with an LP API script
<lifeless> there is a bug open requesting a way to do it in the LP Web UI
<ChrisWoollard_> Ok, thanks
<ChrisWoollard_> Do you know where I can fix info to that API?
<ChrisWoollard_> find
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure there are folk around with a precanned script you can use
<lifeless> there is one in the LP source tree for instance
<lifeless> you could use that with some effort (grab it off of bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/
<ChrisWoollard_> Ok i will have a look there
<maxb> Uh, has edge's CSS disappeared?!
<henninge> looks lilke it
<ChrisWoollard_> I noticed that also.
<henninge> I pinged the admins about it.
<maxb> Looks like a broken build of the icing got deployed?
<spm> maxb: pretty much exactly
<jtv> poolie: hi, back now
<poolie> jtv: so the problems with postgresql are because it's an ancient format; i sent mail about it
<jtv> poolie: thanks.  They appreciate hearing from someone who really knows dcvs at this point.  :-)
<lifeless> jtv: who is having trouble?
<jtv> lifeless: postgres is having some trouble with its git conversion.
<lifeless> and considering  bzr ?
<jtv> Not directly related to us.
<jtv> Not that I know.  They had a firm plan to go with git AIUI, but the conversion is causing them enough trouble to halt plans.
<jtv> Luckily, I can branch off Launchpad if I want to work on postgres source!
<jtv> Did I ever mention how great that is?  :-)
<spm> oki. edge *should* be all back to normal and happy
<maxb> looks good
<apw> when you do a search it is 'series' limited, ie it searches only in development or only in lucid, is there a way to make the search 'all' series ?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> :(
<apw> all i can say to that is wtf, as most of us wern't aware it was series locked
<apw> and now i see why search is essentially usless ... its because it is
<wgrant> Bug #314432
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 314432 in Launchpad Bugs "It's impossible to see all the bugs that affect a BugTarget if some bugs are targeted to one or more series and the Master task is closed (affected: 4, heat: 9)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314432
<apw> no wonder i can never find anything
<wgrant> I filed bug #216668 originally, which somehow ended up duped against the newer one.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 216668 in Launchpad Bugs "Need overview of distribution bugs throughout all series (dup-of: 314432)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216668
<apw> i had wondered why i always lost the older ones, now i know, as the normal modus operandi is to close in the development series before working on the older ones
<apw> sigh
<geser> there is also bug #121602 about it (3 years old)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 121602 in Launchpad Bugs "Bugs open for earlier series are hard to find once closed for later series (affected: 0, heat: 0)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121602
<wgrant> Ah yes, forgot about that one.
<GaryvdM> Hi. Is there a way to rename a download file.
<GaryvdM> I want to rename http://edge.launchpad.net/qbzr/0.19/0.19b2/+download/qbzr-0.19b2.tar.gz to qbzr-0.19~b2.tar.gz
<GaryvdM> because uscan thinks that beta 2 is newer than 0.19 (final)
<GaryvdM> I guess not. I'll just delete, and re-upload.
<X3> morning, can you have a look @ https://launchpad.net/~x3lectric/+archive/team-iquik-releases/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all binutils keeps building and logs are a bit odd
<soren> GaryvdM: uscan can be told to work with that.
<noodles775> Hi X3 - certainly is strange. I'm guessing the build is being marked as BUILDERFAIL due to the failed package installation (hence it keeps getting retried).
<GaryvdM> soren: Oh cool
<GaryvdM> soren
<soren> GaryvdM: Look at uversionmangle in the uscan(1) man page.
<GaryvdM> soren: ah thanks.
<noodles775> X3: and the package installation is failing because it's wanting to remove an essential package? bigjools or wgrant might know more?
<wgrant> Let's see.
<soren> GaryvdM: Something like opts=uversionmangle=s/b/~$1/
<soren> GaryvdM: so if there's a b in the version string, it pretends there's a ~ before the b when doing the comparison.
<wgrant> X3, noodles775: So, the builder sees 'E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes' and tells LP that it needs to try it again. I'm not sure why it doesn't fail the build -- I guess that reason is lost in history.
<X3> noodles775: well idk whats going on
<X3> wgrant: can you fix it or someone else
<wgrant> X3: It might be because you're build-depending on xz-utils.
<GaryvdM> soren: Thanks - that works.
<wgrant> X3: It's a bug in your package that it's failing.
<wgrant> And a Launchpad bug that it keeps retrying it.
<X3> :S
<X3> er well thats a backport
<X3> if thers a bug why is the original package was built
<X3> idk if I can build gcc 4.5.1 with a lower versionof binutils
<X3> ill delete those and retry
<wgrant> X3: xz-utils probably conflicts with lzma in karmic.
<wgrant> It doesn't in Lucid.
<X3> do you recon gcc 4.5.1 will work ok with binutils from karmic?
<wgrant> I don't know.
<X3> i cant find that dammed gcc page which has the requirements
<X3> found it
<X3> http://gcc.gnu.org/install/prerequisites.html
<X3> actually its not a absolute requirement
<X3> ill retry
<X3> thx guys
<aquarius> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused -- is this known?
<GaryvdM> aquarius: I'm getting the same error, which indicates to me a launchpad problem
<GaryvdM> aquarius: Seems to be working now
<mthaddon> sorry folks, was rolling out a code fix and took a little longer than usual to get the new code out
<GaryvdM> mthaddon: Np
<tumbleweed> it looks like *.edge.launchpad.net is providing an incorrect certificate chain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/479887/ (wget and curl can't grab things from it)
<maxb> tumbleweed: Could you file a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<maxb> Unless there's a bored losa (hah!) around?
<tumbleweed> maxb: will do
<X3> how can I have several versions of something for same distro on a ppa
<tumbleweed> filed as bug 619796
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619796 in Launchpad itself "Incorrect certificate chain on *.edge (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619796
<maxb> X3: Like (for example) mysql-5.0, mysql-5.1, mysql-5.5 ?
<X3> ya
<maxb> To do this, enough of the version to distinguish the various options must be placed in the *name* of the source and binary package
<X3> er?
<X3> can you elaborate
<maxb> Modify your debian/control, debian/changelog, etc. to include the version number in the package *name*
<X3> oh ok
<maxb> losa ping: please can you assign bug 619796 to yourselves, and enter an RT if required?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 619796 in Launchpad itself "Incorrect certificate chain on *.edge (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619796
<X3> thx maxb ill try that
<oubiwann> leonardr: hey man... we've got a problem with a git import in Launchpad
<oubiwann> wondering if you can help us out
<oubiwann> (for multi-touch stuff)
<leonardr> oubiwann, i think you're asking me because i was the help contact the last time you had a question, not because i have any special expertise in this field?
<leonardr> go ahead
<oubiwann> that's correct :-)
<oubiwann> leonardr: the branch is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mtdev-team/mtdev/trunk
<oubiwann> we've done this twice now... it imports and updates fine for a couple weeks, and then it starts err'ing out
<oubiwann> the logs show a potential problem with redirect, but the whiteboard shows a perm denied error
<leonardr> oubiwann, http://bitmath.org/git/mtdev.git/ gives me "Forbidden" when i access it in my web browser
<leonardr> so either that's the problem, or the person who investigated the redirect problem typed that into their web browser and thought that was the problem
<oubiwann> leonardr: right, that's happens only when web browsers try to access the repo
<oubiwann> leonardr: performing the following works: git clone http://bitmath.org/git/mtdev.git
<leonardr> oubiwann, my guess is that '/objects' is a special git url, or that mtdev.git links to '/objects', and launchpad can't handle a redirect from /objects to /objects/
<leonardr> you'll need to talk to rockstar or someone else who understands this system
<oubiwann> leonardr: cool, thanks
<oubiwann> rockstar won't be up for a couple hours... I'll keep my eyes open for him
<maxb> oubiwann: Attempting to clone that URL with plain ordinary git silently fails to fetch anything. If git itself can't access it, it's not a Launchpad problem.
<maxb> oubiwann: You should take this up with the owner of the server
<oubiwann> maxb: I just cloned it here on my home machine...
<oubiwann> maxb: and it worked for a couple weeks in LP
<wgrant> bzr-git grabs it fine now.
<jelmer> oubiwann: This is a known bug in the version of bzr-git in use by Launchpad.
<maxb> oh! I thought it failed, but that was just because git said nothing more than initializing an empty repository
<oubiwann> ah, I see
<jelmer> oubiwann: I have a branch approved for review (lp:~jelmer/launchpad/update-bzr-git) that updates it to a newer version. We're hoping to cherrypick it onto production.
<oubiwann> jelmer: awesome
<oubiwann> jelmer, maxb: what's the best way to restart the import? delete it and re-add it?
<jelmer> oubiwann: There's an "Import now" button that should restart it.
 * oubiwann checks
<maxb> No, it's been manually suspended. It requires ~vcs-imports privileges to un-suspend
<jelmer> ah, ok
<oubiwann> ah, that explains why I wasn't able to find any button...
<oubiwann> :-)
<oubiwann> maxb: who should I talk to with those perms?
<maxb> many of us here. including me
<jelmer> oubiwann: max and I both are in ~vcs-imports
<oubiwann> oh, sweet :-)
<oubiwann> I'm updating the whiteboard
<jelmer> oubiwann, However, resuming it won't do any good until the new bzr-git has been cherrypicked onto production.
<oubiwann> jelmer: oh, that's too bad :-( I was hoping it would work again for a couple weeks before failing
<oubiwann> (like it did on the last two imports)
<jelmer> oubiwann: It broke because a regressed bzr-git landed on Launchpad.
<oubiwann> ah
<oubiwann> all is clear
<oubiwann> thanks :-)
<jelmer> oubiwann: FWIW you should be able to pull directly from git using lp:bzr-git for the moment until the vcs import returns.
<oubiwann> jelmer: execllent -- thanks for your help!
<maxb> Launchpad permits debian source format 3.0 in Lucid and Maverick only, right?
<shadeslayer> maxb: afaik no
<shadeslayer> wel
<shadeslayer> maxb: is it 3.0 native?
<maxb> 3.0 (quilt)
<shadeslayer> oh wait more... is this a recipe ?
<maxb> No, a standard PPA upload
<shadeslayer> ah..then 3.0 (*)
<maxb> I know there is a transition from not-allowed to allowed, I'm just forgetting whether it starts to be allowed in karmic or lucid
<shadeslayer> and it depends more on debhelper
<wgrant> Karmic.
<wgrant> We initially enabled it for Lucid only.
<wgrant> But then later enabled it for Karmic, IIRC.
<wgrant> Karmic's dpkg doesn't support it perfectly, but most things should work.
<MTecknology> I think recipes hate me.. I can make them work locally but that's it
<MTecknology> Can I not use quilt in a recipe?  http://dpaste.com/230642/
<maxb> MTecknology: hi. several points
<maxb> 1) Never build packages as root, ever
<MTecknology> maxb: I just created a chroot for it
<MTecknology> I'll create an account for it
<maxb> 2) I doubt it matters, but seeing { } characters in a directory name does make me a little nervous
<maxb> 3) I would imagine the decision to use 3.0 (quilt) comes from the debian/source/format file in the packaging
<MTecknology> maxb: the { } came from the bzr builder
<maxb> ok
<MTecknology> maxb: This might be a better paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/479958/
<maxb> MTecknology: Examine the debian/source/format file within the packaging branch
<MTecknology> maxb: 3.0 (quilt)
<maxb> AFAIK bzr-builder only builds packages in native mode (1.0 or 3.0)
<MTecknology> You lost me at native
<maxb> The opposite of quilt
<MTecknology> so recipes aren't going to work for me, are they?
<maxb> Well, you *could* decide to build your packages in native style
<maxb> echo "3.0 (native)" > debian/source/format, commit it, and try your recipe again
<MTecknology> heh.. nice
<MTecknology> maxb: will the patches still be applied?
<MTecknology> the s/quilt/native/ is above my head by a long distance
<MTecknology> And recipes don't work with maverick right now?
<maxb> oh gosh, has no one fixed that yet?
<maxb> and no, patches would not be applied
<maxb> it sounds to me that you need to find or open a bug on bzr-builder about supporting quilt-style packagin
<MTecknology> maxb: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53936837/buildlog.txt.gz
<MTecknology> maxb: I made the change you mentioned and it worked locally but launchpad puked on it
<maxb> MTecknology: I am unable to explain your error. it is weird.
 * maxb wonders if james_w is present
<MTecknology> james_w: You up for being annoyed by me again?
<MTecknology> maxb: thanks
<chilicuil> good morning, after copying some pkgs from an existent ppa to another, how can I keep them in sync?
<bigjools> chilicuil: it's best not to copy them, instead add a dependency to the other PPA
<maxb> Well, yes and no, it depends on the reason for copying them
<chilicuil> bigjools: ok, so should I make an 'empty' package who depends on another ppa?, but then I've to add that ppa, right?, the problem is that I want to get the last version of thunderbird but if I add the mozilla ppa I'll get updates for a couple of packages too
<bigjools> if you don't want to get all the other packages then you need to manually copy to keep "in sync"
<chilicuil> bigjools: I've not see such a nice option when copying the pkgs, how can I do it?
<geser> would apt pinning work?
<james_w> MTecknology: oddness
<james_w> MTecknology: the newer bzr-builder has a more helpful error message in that situation, but that hasn't been deployed yet
<james_w> plus, odd interleaving of output from multiple processes when building recipes, which doesn't make it that easy to read
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.. any idea how can i unblock REFERER headers in FF 3.6.8 ? I keep getting No REFERER Header in launchpad
<micahg> CrazyLemon: probably an extension blocking it
<CrazyLemon> like adblock plus?
<micahg> CrazyLemon: idk
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway
<micahg> CrazyLemon: someone else might know
<micahg> CrazyLemon: I just know that I use FF3.6.8 w/no issue, so it's probably an extension
<CrazyLemon> well i always use the same extensions since 3.x so i really have no idea
<CrazyLemon> i disabled ABP on launchpad still no luck..argh
<CrazyLemon> f it..i'm just gonna go with chrome...take care
<nhandler> Out of curiosity, when do the daily builds from bzr branches happen in relation to the pushing of new .po files from rosetta to bzr branches?
<henninge> nhandler: hm, pushing po files is not really related to template builds, is it?
<nhandler> henninge: template builds? I'm still getting my head around a lot of this translation stuff. I know of template imports, but not builds
<henninge> nhandler: you were talking of daily builds, so I thought you were referring to that.
<henninge> nhandler: but po file imports happen whenever the file is uploade - if all is correct.
<henninge> nhandler: is this the first upload for you?
<nhandler> henninge: Yes, but when are they exported back to the bzr branch if I have syncing setup (project is classbot)
<henninge> oh, exports to branch.
<nhandler> Yeah
<henninge> nhandler: they happen sometime after midnight UTC AFAIK
<nhandler> Would the .po files get exported to the branch before or after a recipe would build a daily build of the package
<henninge> nhandler: it is not related to recipe builds.
<nhandler> henninge: I know. I just want to know if the daily builds would actually include that day's updated .po files or if I would need to wait an additional day
<henninge> nhandler: I don't know when the daily builds happen, sorry.
<nhandler> henninge: Alright, thanks anyway.
<lifeless> is there a problem with the librarian ?
<lifeless> just had a feng shui report from andreas
<ahasenack> fwiw, worked the 2nd time
<lifeless> still, its not good
<lifeless> we should give you an error code
<lifeless> Filing a bug on that now
<ahasenack> thanks
<ahasenack> lifeless: hmm, well
<ahasenack> lifeless: it uploaded
<ahasenack> lifeless: but I can't see it
<ahasenack> let me try to get you a link
 * ahasenack watches bits crawl across the Atlantic
<ahasenack> lifeless: try to see the attachment of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/620127
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Wed, 18 Aug 2010 21:56:09 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 620127 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/620127)'
<lifeless> ahasenack: looks fine to me
<lifeless> landscape, big red circle
<lifeless> made with gimp I reckon
<ahasenack> I got a file not found error, but not a 404, something specific to chrome I suppose
<ahasenack> lifeless: no :)
<lifeless> not a 404 ?
<lifeless> what was it ?
 * ahasenack tries firefox
<lifeless> you should definitely see a 404 in such cases
<lifeless> bug filed
<ahasenack> lifeless: shutter, screenshot tool, it has editing capabilities
<ahasenack> this is freaking weird
<lifeless> I mean
<ahasenack> Firefox can't find the file at https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/620127/+attachment/1498855/+files/Selection_001.png.
<lifeless> what was the error description in chrome
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Wed, 18 Aug 2010 21:58:10 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 620127 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/620127)'
 * ahasenack inspects the url
<ahasenack> it's almost as if it was trying a local file on my filesystem
<cody-somerville> You probably got 401 and Chrome showed you its own error page.
<ahasenack> but I just filed the bug, I'm logged in
 * ahasenack double checks
<ahasenack> I'm logged in alright
<cody-somerville> I just tried and I don't have access and Chromium didn't do that so I guess it only does it for 404 errors.
<ahasenack> firefox says "Problem loading page", and in the contents "File not found
<ahasenack>       
<ahasenack>       
<ahasenack>       
<ahasenack>       
<ahasenack>       
<ahasenack>         
<ahasenack>         
<ahasenack>           
<ahasenack> Firefox can't find the file at https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/620127/+attachment/1498855/+files/Selection_001.png."
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Wed, 18 Aug 2010 22:02:39 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 620127 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/620127)'
<ahasenack> argh, sorry
<ahasenack> didn't know the whitespace would be treated as such
<ahasenack> chrome says "This webpage is not found." and "No webpage was found for the web address:" with the url of the attachment
<ahasenack> and in "more information" it says "Error 6 (net::ERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND): The file or directory could not be found."
<lifeless> check the headers ?
<ahasenack> you mean sniffing? It's https
<ahasenack> now I got it
<ahasenack> as a download, though
<ahasenack> it's not being displayed inside the browser. The mimetype is correct (I checked the attachment "edit" page)
<ahasenack> anyway
<ahasenack> need to go, see you later
<wgrant> ahasenack: That's correct behaviour for private attachments, unfortunately.
<lifeless> we will fix it
<lifeless> later
#launchpad 2010-08-19
<poolie> it would be nice if ppas actually gave you an estimate of "if you uploaded now, it would take N hours to build"
<poolie> i realize it depends a bit on the package
<bdrung> are the daily build turned on again?
<bdrung> s/build/builds/
<poolie> hi bdrung
<bdrung> hi poolie
<poolie> is it normal that the "build log" in https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/proposed/+build/1925839 is a small empty box?
<bdrung> poolie: it's normal at the beginning. you will see some progress there soon.
<bdrung> poolie: just keep pressing f5 :)
<wgrant> poolie: That just means there's no log yet. Which means the build hasn't started yet, or buildd-manager is being a bit slow and hasn't retrieved the latest log tail yet.
<bdrung> poolie: you can see now something there.
<poolie> yep
<poolie> there was just more lag than i expected
<lifeless> wgrant: a bit slow as opposed to..
<wgrant> lifeless: As opposed to what it will be in a few weeks.
<poolie> hm, lvm locks up my system again
<lifeless> :<
<lfaraone> Is the Ubuntu SSO service compatible with launchpad? (if I create a Ubuntu SSO account, can I log in via Launchpad with it?)
<spm> lfaraone: launchpad uses the Ubuntu SSO for sso
<lfaraone> spm: so it's just branding?
<spm> more like hysterical raisons
<lfaraone> spm: an Ubuntu SSO account works via the Launchpad Login service?
<spm> login.launchpad.net and login.ubuntu.com are the same servers/setup etc
<lfaraone> spm: ah, mik
<lfaraone> *mk
<spm> :-)
<spm> so yeah, same same basically.
<charringtonjp> I am looking for help setting up a PPA on launchpad. I am experiencing a key related error.
<noodles775> charringtonjp: Hi! What's the specific error?
<charringtonjp> First the ppa is https://launchpad.net/~chris-harrington-jp/+archive/ppa-awaos
<charringtonjp> Help documentation says I can find the key on the overview, but there is no key shown on the page
<noodles775> charringtonjp: how recently did you create the PPA? (it takes a while after creating the PPA to generate the key).
<charringtonjp> Specifically, documentation here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Your PPA's key
<charringtonjp> I created it days ago.
<noodles775> OK
<charringtonjp> On my PC I tried  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chris-harrington-jp/ppa-awaos
<charringtonjp> and got
<charringtonjp> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~chris-harrington-jp/+archive/ppa-awaos
<charringtonjp> Trying dput gives me the local success but no package after many hours, error without error or email message syndrome
<charringtonjp> Though obviously I haven't signed .changes with the PPA key
<noodles775> charringtonjp: it needs to be signed with your own key, not the PPAs.
<charringtonjp> OK,
<charringtonjp> then I've done that
<noodles775> charringtonjp: when did you upload, and what was the package? (I'll check the logs)
<charringtonjp> I used the registered key when running debuild -S -sa
<charringtonjp> one sec.
<charringtonjp> tint2_0.11-0ubuntu1.dsc
<charringtonjp> osmo_0.2.10-0awaos1.dsc
<charringtonjp> lxlauncher_0.2.1-2.ubuntu3.dsc
<charringtonjp> Tried those three. Perhaps a name conflict on two of them?
<noodles775> charringtonjp: sorry, hrm, the logs are out of sync... I'll try to get them updated.
<charringtonjp> thanks
<noodles775> charringtonjp: ok, I can't see those packages mentioned in the logs :/
<charringtonjp> OK
<charringtonjp> Was running debuild and pbuilder in a VM....network problem?
<noodles775> If you saw dput success, should be fine. Just to confirm:
<charringtonjp> Actually, I used the -d flag because I got a signing error.....
<charringtonjp> but that gave me a success message
<noodles775> On your PPA, you can see the "Adding this PPA to your system" section, but when you expand the 'Technical details about this PPA' there is no Signing Key/Fingerprint listed?
<charringtonjp> 1 sec
<noodles775> Ah, what was the signing error?
<charringtonjp> Did not write that down. I'll try again, 1 sec
<charringtonjp> was days ago
<noodles775> And are you certain you've got the correct key on your VM (ie. the one that is linked with your LP account)?
<charringtonjp> Well, I am pretty sure.
<charringtonjp> I copied the key from my main (parent) machine to the VM
<charringtonjp> exporting and then importing with gpg
<charringtonjp> and then setting DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<noodles775> OK - I'm just asking as 99% of the time, that's the reason for not receiving an email (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors), but yeah, that should be fine.
<charringtonjp> I am new at this though, so I could be missing something important and basic but less documented
<charringtonjp> I do not see  'Technical details about this PPA'
<charringtonjp> Under Adding this PPA to your system, it just says "This PPA does not contain any packages yet..."
<noodles775> Right.
<charringtonjp> Packages install fine locally by the way. Just getting them on Launchpad as the last step is not working.
<noodles775> charringtonjp: I'll need to pop out for a bit, but just to summarise: either your PPA hasn't yet had its signing key automatically generated (normally only takes a few hours), or there is something wrong with the upload (I can't see any mention of your packages or PPA in the recent upload logs).
<noodles775> StevenK: Could you look a bit further for charringtonjp while I'm afk for a bit? ^^
<charringtonjp> Actually I will be afk for about an hour or so, so I'll log back in later.
<charringtonjp> And post the error I get without the -d flag on dput
<noodles775> Perfect, I'll be back then too.
<charringtonjp> Great, thanks for the help.
<poolie> fwiw I get "server error" with no oops number trying to update a mp
<charringtonjp> noodles775: could not reproduce the dput with -d option error
<charringtonjp> Instead I got "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<noodles775> charringtonjp: can you use the -f option with dput (to force the upload again)
<charringtonjp> will do, 1 sec
<charringtonjp> OK, error reproduced
<charringtonjp> Unfortunately most of the error message is in Japanese ;)
<noodles775> can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com (or similar)?
<charringtonjp> basically that gpg cannot find "appropriate OpenPGP data"
<charringtonjp> last line is
<noodles775> OK, so I'd say your package is not being signed correctly...
<charringtonjp> "No signature on /var/cache/pbuilder/result/osmo_0.2.10-0awaos1_i386.changes
<noodles775> Right
<charringtonjp> Copying the gpg key seems to work fine,
<noodles775> charringtonjp: did you see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage (it's hard to find, specifically the options when building).
<noodles775> It has a note about explicitly identifying the key id.
<charringtonjp> That's why I defined DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<charringtonjp> and the same key as is registered with my Launchpad account is the only key on the VM.
<noodles775> Yes, I know, but that leaves me very puzzled as to why you see "No signature on /var/cache/pbuilder/result/osmo_0.2.10-0awaos1_i386.changes" when running dput.
<charringtonjp> yes, it is strange.
<charringtonjp> I guess I could try building again with -k
<charringtonjp> although the process did work, asked for my passphrase twice etc.
<noodles775> charringtonjp: you definitely used -S -sa (and were....
<noodles775> right.
<charringtonjp> The only thing I can think of
<charringtonjp> is that DEBFULLNAME and the name of the key after import are different
<charringtonjp> DEBFULLNAME being my name, and the name of the key having "(main key)" in the name.
<charringtonjp> That is the reason I had to specificy DEBSIGN_KEYID in the first place
<charringtonjp> (DEBFULLNAME as defined in ~/.bashrc)
<noodles775> Yes, afaik that shouldn't stop the package from being signed... Hangon, thought:
<noodles775> The "/var/cache/pbuilder/result/osmo_0.2.10-0awaos1_i386.changes" is the result of *building* the source package... I should have seen that earlier.
<charringtonjp> Aha
<noodles775> You should be dput'ing the changes file created by dbuild (ie. the source package)
<charringtonjp> I see
<noodles775> OK, give that a go and let me know how it goes.
<charringtonjp> OK I get it. Launchpad does the building, so why would I try to upload the .changes file created by pbuilder. right.
<charringtonjp> I'll give it a go.
<noodles775> Exactly.
<noodles775> Running it through pbuilder first is a great thing to do... it ensures that you know it builds locally in an environment very similar to that used by Launchpad, so saves you hassle when something is wrong with your package.
<charringtonjp> OK, I got a success message
<charringtonjp> I tried it with one of the other packages
<charringtonjp> One I'm sure I used debuild on because I changed source
<noodles775> Great... now wait a few minutes and see if you get an email. If you don't have one in 10 or 15mins, let me know.
<charringtonjp> Will do, thanks a bunch!
<noodles775> Any time :)
<charringtonjp> I'm documenting my experience in a blog. Is it OK if I mention your nick as the one who gave advice?
<charringtonjp> ( assuming it works)
<charringtonjp> http://awaos.awanowa.jp/en/
<noodles775> Sure :)
<charringtonjp> Thanks.
<charringtonjp> Package is up. Looks like it worked
<charringtonjp> Thanks again!
<noodles775> Great :D
<nigelb> Is there a way to get cia-clients only use report the pushed commits?
<nigelb> there seems to be no man page or instructions....
<nigelb> jelmer: around?
<jelmer> nigelb, hi
<nigelb> jelmer: seeing that you wrote the cia plugin, can you help me with my query?
<jelmer> nigelb: the help can be found with 'bzr help cia'
<jelmer> nigelb: Though to answer your question, there's no way to only report pushed commits.
<nigelb> Ah, thanks
 * nigelb headdesks.
<nigelb> I shoulda thought of bzr hep cia :/
<nigelb> I tried every other combination :D
<jelmer> nigelb: The problem would be that every time you do a push a revision you generate a new notification; you only commit once.
<nigelb> jelmer: true.  I wish LP had something at the server end.
<jml> nigelb, me too!
<nigelb> jml: is it very hard to do? Or just way down on the list that you folks have?
<nigelb> (or both?)
<jml> nigelb, getting Launchpad to push real-time computer-readable notifications is non-trivial.
<jml> nigelb, but reasonably high up on the list.
<nigelb> jml: lack of hands?
<nigelb> If so, I don't mind getting my hands dirty if I have to.
<nigelb> (but I only know PHP and very little python.  You folks would stab me at the mention of PHP :p)
<jml> nigelb, we wouldn't stab you
<nigelb> ok, good to know :D
<jml> after all, then you'd have *two* problems.
<nigelb> hahah
<jml> nigelb, lifeless is a better person to ask about the implementation details (he keeps longish NZ hours)
<nigelb> yeah, I run into him often.  I'll ask him in his a.m.
<jml> nigelb, cool.
<nigelb> jml: thanks :)
<nigelb> It would be so cool to get cia working :)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> did any recent launchpad update added restriction on downloads?
<seb128> ignore that I think that was a authentification token issue
<Laibsch> Hi, I just stumbled across something I felt was interesting.  Take a look at the latest release of gnucash 2.2.9-6 to maverick
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash
<Laibsch> the changelog and Debian agree this release was made by Micha Lenk, but Launchpad attributes it to Ahmed El-Mahmoudy?
<Laibsch> How can that be?
<wgrant> Laibsch: He requested the sync.
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> is that how LP does things now?
<wgrant> It's done that for roughtly four and a half years, since Ubuntu started using it.
<Laibsch> IIRC it used to be attributed to the one mentioned in the changelog?
<Laibsch> really?
<Laibsch> Wow
<Laibsch> must have been half-asleep, I guess
<Laibsch> but something isn't right
<Laibsch> the time mentioned is the time of the upload made to Debian
<wgrant> Yeha, the way it constructs that line is a little... off.
<geser> it probably uses the Changed-By value which gets probably modified when building the .changes file for the sync with the sync requester
<wgrant> Well, actually, it's more because sycning is a hack.
<wgrant> geser is correct.
<wgrant> sync-source.py overrides Changed-By.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> just wanted to make sure you know about it
<Laibsch> but it seems to have be me not paying attention earlier ;-)
<Laibsch> been
<askhl> Hi.  Is the keyserver down?
<askhl> The PPA key server, that is
<noodles775> askhl: the server itself seems fine to me? That is:
<noodles775> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x0E83E39A9F811449B50FA6DE9746C699E2A280CD&op=index
<noodles775> responds as expected.
<noodles775> askhl: or do you mean the script that generates the signing keys for PPAs? What's the issue you're seeing?
<askhl> noodles775, trying to add a PPA, and there's an error
<askhl> Hang on, I'll take a look again
<nessita> good morning! quick question, I have releases 0.98 and 0.99 for this project https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client, yet the 0.98 is the one offered in the front page. Any ideas why?
<salgado> sinzui, can you help nessita?
<salgado> I can't see why that's happening
<sinzui> nessita, 98 may have a newer timestamp. I do not think it uses debversion
 * sinzui looks
<nessita> sinzui: I've uploaded 0.98 before than 0.99
<nessita> sinzui: so, I would expect timestamp for 0.98 to be older than the one for 0.99
<sinzui> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+download also favours 98
<nessita> yeah... any idea why?
<nessita> both uploads were made the same day, but 0.98 early in the morning, and 0.99 late in the afternoon
<sinzui> nessita, I needs to read the code to see what is happening here. I'll be a few minutes
<nessita> sinzui: no problem, I have no rush. Thanks!
<sinzui> nessita, I have a suspicion. The date field only accepts a date, and it adds 00:00:00 as the time. So Lp may think both releases happened at the same time. We are getting the first one back
 * sinzui peaks at staging db
<nessita> sinzui: ouch!
<nessita> shall I fill a bug for this?
<sinzui> If this is true, I think the fix is easy by adding a sort on version
<sinzui> nessita, the time is 00:00:00. I will report a bug to improve the sorting mechanism. This is a trivial change we can get fixed in a few days
 * sinzui looks to existing bug first
<askhl> noodles775, apologies for running away previously.  As it turned out, a funny proxy was used on the computer in question, and I was confusing it with some previous trouble with timeouts due to the keyserver
<askhl> (which hasn't been a problem now otherwise)
<noodles775> askhl: ah, thanks for letting me know.
<nessita> sinzui: awesome! thanks
<shadeslayer> erm are daily builds for maverick turned off?
<jml> shadeslayer, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/617072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617072 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Maverick recipe builds fail (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> too bad :(
<shadeslayer> btw, i need to add more stuff into commit log of bzr, how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> i already closed the commit editor
<maxb> shadeslayer: Once a commit has been created, it is immutable.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<maxb> However, if the commit has not been pushed or merged anywhere else, an option is to uncommit it and commit again
<shadeslayer> maxb: how would i do that? bzr uncommit?
<maxb> yes
<shadeslayer> alright
<hexmode> rockstar: got this from one of my daily ppa builds:
<hexmode> [ ! -f Makefile ] || /usr/bin/make maintainer-clean
<hexmode>  
<hexmode> Makefile:358: *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<hexmode> rockstar: looks like that is sometimes caused by colons in the make-deps
<hexmode> and, looking at my copy of the checkout, I don't see that
<hexmode> rockstar: finally "bzr build" WORKSFORME on my local machine
<hexmode> anyway to find out what is in the Makefile on the build bot?
<hexmode> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54000112/buildlog.txt.gz
<infinity0> is it possible to host packages for debian on your launchpad ppa?
<lifeless> theres usually an ubuntu version which packages built on will work on Debian, but we don't have Debian specific buildds, sorry.
<infinity0> hm, ok well i'm on debian, my dput doesn't support sftp, is there anything else that launchpad supports?
<infinity0> i tried https/rsync/scp, none of them worked ("not allowed to execute commands on this server")
<infinity0> also, 405 method not allowed
<alex88> if i have created a deb file, and want to upload to ppa for the first time..what should i do?
<alex88> i've already created the package and added ssh key
<nigelb> lifeless: morning.  I see you start early :)
<infinity0> alex88, there's instructions on your ppa page
<nigelb> lifeless: I was asking earlier about having CIA hook into LP.  How hard would that be?
 * nigelb would like to help with that effort if possible.
<alex88> well, i have only to rename deb to deb.changes?
<lifeless> nigelb: what do you mean
<lifeless> and yeah, I am an early riser; today was exceptionally early even for me - 5am.
<nigelb> lifeless: I'm talking about CIA bots (CIA.sv), right now we only have it at client side which isn't very ideal.
<lifeless> nigelb: go on; I know what cia is etc, but there are many ways they good hook together, so I need to know what one you're thinking of
<nigelb> lifeless: I'm thinking of being able to ping cia everytime a trunk branch is updated
<nigelb> it would be very useful for projects
<nigelb> the client side thingy is irritating because they may never turn up in the trunk anyway
<nigelb> while the whole idea is to keep track of commits to the main project repo
<lifeless> I'd like us to support a pubsub model for lp
<lifeless> which would naturally cover this
<lifeless> but you could just use the rss feed today
<nigelb> and hook that to a bot? hm, not bad.
<lifeless> ask cia.* to subscribe to the rss feed; done.
<nigelb> Oh. That's helpful :)
<lifeless> of course that won't be instant until we get pubsub in place
<lifeless> if you wanted to work on that that would be awesome, but I rather fear its a large stack
<nigelb> hm, I remember some conversation about this
<nigelb> but at that time I didn't care about it.
<lifeless> )
<nigelb> I will run rocketfuel on my vm and see how much I can wrap my head around LP
<lifeless> ok
<nigelb> probably need to first figure out how the thing works :D
<lifeless> you've seen the wiki about getting started ?
<nigelb> I have it in my bookmarks, yes
<alex88> wtf, but to public a package i have to make a change from ubuntu package?
<infinity0> alex88: it looks like you don't understand the debian build system
<infinity0> there's the original source package, a .orig.tar.gz, a .diff.gz or .debian.tar.gz to apply debian-specific patches, and a .dsc file
<infinity0> the .changes  and .deb files are created when you run dpkg-buildpackage over the source package
<infinity0> if you don't have the source package you won't have the .changes file
<infinity0> so you can't just pick up a deb from somewhere and upload it to your ppa
<infinity0> you have to have built it yourself, and got a .changes file
<alex88> thank you..i'll have a look
<nigelb> lifeless: we don't have the rss feeds yet, do we?
<lifeless> yes
<nigelb> (I only see rss feeds for announcements and not commits)
<lifeless> branch feeds
 * nigelb goes to look again
<lifeless> "http://feeds.edge.launchpad.net/~lifeless/launchpad/registry/branch.atom"
<lifeless> for instance
<lifeless> well
<nigelb> cant see that from the UI can I?
<lifeless> get rid of edge from that url
<lifeless> nigelb: depends on your browser
<nigelb> hrm, on Firefox?
<nigelb> I'm talking about the link
<nigelb> I don't see an rss button on the UI for the branch...
<lifeless> the link is a rel tag in the page
<lifeless> which rss aware browsers show as a 'subscribe' button
<nigelb> Ah
<nigelb> I see it now :)
<alex88> when i delete a ppa, or deactivate pgp key, does them disappear after some time?
<lifeless> no
<jenkins> hi everyone how do I remove all revisions and the history of a branch? I would like to make the latest revision of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick to be revision 1. As the branch is getting very bigged as it is derived from previous versions of the manual ?
<jenkins> I can't delete the branch as one other branch has shared revisions how do i work out what the linked branch is?
<lifeless> jenkins: thats a pretty harmful thing to do
<lifeless> jenkins: you'll make it hard for everyone collaborating on it.
<infinity0> hey, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Activating%20a%20PPA tells me i need to active my ppa, but no such link exists on my overview page
<jenkins> lifeless:  noone is doing anything on it at the moment, its mostly because we have people with slow internet and we made the mistake of setting it up early on
<Eruantalon> Is it normal to have a delay of around 10-15 minutes from new stuff happening in a bug to me getting the e-mail?
<mtaylor> the windows bzr explorer walkthrough has no information on how to tell it where/what your ssh key is
<thumper> pagent is your friend
<thumper> ssh on windows kinda blows
<mtaylor> well yeah
<mtaylor> ok. so putty set up will get used properly?
<mtaylor> thumper: speaking of - it would be great if the first time I logged in on a new box and it redirects me to edge if I didn't have to click login again
<mtaylor> just saying
<lifeless> mtaylor: we're deleting edge.
<lifeless> mtaylor: problem solved
<mtaylor> lifeless: woot
<jcastro> lifeless: what can I do to get lp #596931 implemented?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 596931 in Launchpad Bugs "Provide dupe searching against upstream bug reports (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596931
<jcastro> lifeless: we've wanted it for a long time
<lifeless> jcastro: let me have a look
<jcastro> lifeless: even if it was one big upstream, like either gnome or debian or something would be a tremendous help
<james_w> jcastro: talk to marjo about requesting it through the stakeholder process
<jcastro> good idea
<lifeless> jcastro: this is huge
<lifeless> jcastro: as defined its extremely complicated
<lifeless> jcastro: asking in the stakeholder process would make sense.
<lifeless> what we need for this is:
<lifeless>  - defined API for searching upstreams
<lifeless>  - glue into +filebug to make that work
<lifeless> the first step needs to be time capped. E.g. searching upstreams in < 0.5sec per query
<lifeless> thats going to be nearly impossible given many upstreams bugtrackers
<james_w> as a first cut search the tasks on the upstream /in launchpad/ would work
<jcastro> in the past we've done an entire import of like, the BTS in lp.
<lifeless> so I'd redefine this as
<jcastro> if it did that say, once a night
<lifeless> search in the matching product on LP for dups
<lifeless> which is *easy*
<jcastro> then who cares about remotely queuing the remote tracker?
<lifeless> and separately we can work on better prepopulation of the upstream products in LP
<lifeless> jcastro: james_w: we're saying the same thing. I'm saying though that the bug *as defined* is going to be hard to do well if at all.
<lifeless> whomever is the stakeholder should redefine it;)
 * jcastro does that
<lifeless> its a very small patch to make +filebug look both upstream-in-LP *and* downstream-in-LP.
<lifeless> so that bugs on bzr find the ubuntu bugs for it, and vice verca.
<lifeless> jcastro: I think you want two bugs.
<lifeless> one, search upstream-in-LP in +filebug.
<lifeless> two, which is likely a dup, populate-upsream-in-LP
<jcastro> right, I swear we've been talking about  this idea for like 3 years
<jcastro> I want #2 way more
<lifeless> jcastro: so, separate the concerns out. Shove em in the stakeholder process.
<lifeless> now, you could do a patch for 1 yourself :) its pretty easy [as such things go :(]
<lifeless> for 2, I haven't looked into the bug federation logic yet.
<lifeless> so I can't comment. I don't see why it would be harder than 'for bug in X; add-bug-watch' on a given product.
#launchpad 2010-08-20
<askhl_> Hi.  The Danish translation of the Ubuntu manual has dropped from 56% or 54% to slightly below 50% at some point these last days.  The manual people have made no changes to the template.  What might be happening?
<askhl_> I have a previously exported po-file from Launchpad on my hard drive.  This file contains strings that now only have suggestions.
<intgr> Hi, I just created a branch on lp and I'm trying to push a single commit to it, but it's ticking over 9MB already and taking forever
<intgr> Am I doing something wrong?
<beuno> intgr, that is odd
<intgr> Phew, after pushing >10MB it finished
<beuno> and this single commit, it doesn't contain any binary files?
<intgr> Nope, just a single line changed in a short file
<wgrant> intgr: Which project was this, and how did you create the branch?
<intgr> https://code.launchpad.net/~intgr/listen/tweaks
<wgrant> Which version of bzr are you using?
<intgr> I went to their project home, chose "Submit code" and entered branch name
<intgr> 'bzr push lp:~intgr/listen/tweaks' failed with:
<intgr> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~intgr/listen/tweaks already exists, but does not have a .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<intgr> So I added --use-existing-dir
<intgr> Sorry, that's where I should have started
<wgrant> Ah. So, you should probably have just run 'bzr push lp:~intgr/listen/tweaks', without creating it through the web UI first.
<wgrant> That way it would have shared revision data with lp:listen, and you would have only been uploading your changes.
<intgr> Oh...
<wgrant> You don't actually need to go through the web UI at all; just push, and the branch will be created.
<intgr> That's kinda non-obvious at first
<intgr> GitHub and Bitbucket work the other way around.
<wgrant> That's because Git is somewhat crippled: it doesn't really have the ability to share revision data between repositories.
<wgrant> So you have to copy it all server-side first.
<wgrant> With Bazaar, your branch just has a reference to lp:listen.
<intgr> Why can't the web UI do that when I'm branching?
<wgrant> I think bzr will avoid stacking if the directory already exists, but I couldn't be sure.
<intgr> Then lp needs an advance warning when creating branches :)
<wgrant> Probably, yes.
<intgr> Thanks
<thumper> man I want to fix the +register-branch page
<wgrant> Delete delete delete.
<thumper> wgrant: not quite that easyu
<wgrant> :(
<wgrant> Stick imports and mirrors into a single field. Then delete.
<thumper> that is part of it
<thumper> but the register branch page should give instructions on how to push
<lfaraone> do the launchpad PPA builders have internet access?
<mwhudson> lfaraone: no
<lfaraone> mwhudson: great, thanks.
<taiyal> yay this channel exists
<poolie> where do people tend to talk about common patterns for using ppas? if anywhere?
<poolie> like scripts they might use
<nigelb> #ubuntu-motu might be a good place.
<poolie> mm good idea
<poolie> is there a list or forum?
<nigelb> motu does  have a list but I don't think ppa audience would be there
<nigelb> ppa uploader audience rather
<poolie> thumper: is there any concept in the recipe builder of building just one tag, or the latest tag, rather than the tip of a branch?
<poolie> or maybe of building only when the tag changes?
<thumper> poolie: I'm not sure, that'd be a bzr-builder question
<wgrant> poolie: There is #ubuntu-packaging. But it's fairly dead.
<thumper> one thing we are trying to do is to use the builder manifests
<wgrant> As for lists, there's really only launchpad-users.
<thumper> which contain the revids of the different branches used
<thumper> and compare against the last manifest
<thumper> so if the revids of the branches change, we build again
<thumper> so if bzr-builder started to support tags (if it doesn't already)
<thumper> then it shouldn't be too hard (I think) to hook it all up to work as expected
<poolie> so it would perhaps need only a builder change and nothing else?
<poolie> that would be nice
<poolie> i'm going to post to udd
<poolie> you two should join, if you haven't already
<poolie> can i copy from the main archive (for maverick) directly into a ppa?
<wgrant> Yes, but it's generally discouraged. Why?
<noodles775> wgrant: via the API its not discouraged is it?
<poolie> i want to make maverick's up-to-date bzr-rebase available in our ppa for lucid
<poolie> for example
<wgrant> noodles775: Well, it's often not the right solution.
<noodles775> wgrant: ah, you mean policy-wise...
<poolie> it should be pure python
<wgrant> poolie: Does it need a rebuild?
<wgrant> If not, you can do a copy with binaries through the API.
<poolie> i don't think so? would it?
<wgrant> You'd have to test. But it's probably fine.
<poolie> i don't suppose there's a standard tool for that?
<wgrant> dpkg -i :P
<poolie> snort, i meant an api tool to copy it
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=bzr-rebase&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<wgrant> Use that.
<wgrant> Oh wow, that's still close to timing out.
<wgrant> What is that view doing..!?
<noodles775> wgrant: *that* was what I thought was discouraged... hence the API ;)
<wgrant> noodles775: Well, with the filter prefilled it tends to work.
<poolie> you just made up the url by hand?
<wgrant> poolie: Yes.
<poolie> i'm not complaining
<noodles775> :)
<wgrant> Make sure you copy with binaries, though.
<poolie> oh, or what?
<wgrant> Or you'll end up with identically-versioned binaries that are in fact different.
<wgrant> And that is wrong.
<poolie> right
<poolie> !
<poolie> that says it copied the ppc, armel, sparc packages etc
<poolie> i assume that's just "will try to copy"?
<poolie> or it's misunderstanding the arch=any
<wgrant> arch=all
<wgrant> The same thing happens when copying within a PPA, which is a little confusing.
<poolie> sorry, =all
<wgrant> While normal PPAs build only for the Big (Three|Two), they publish on all.
<wgrant> Which means arch-indep packages publish everywhere.
<wgrant> And arch-dep binaries copied from the primary archive will also publish everywhere.
<poolie> right
<poolie> so, seriously, it seems like we ought to put tools to do this into hydrazine or something
<wgrant> Probably.
<poolie> not just this specific case but ppa copying in generally
<poolie> it's very amenable to scripting
<poolie> some oopses on that page
<poolie> probably i should add that
<poolie> maybe not tonight
<poolie> that's timing out a bit fwiw
<noodles775> poolie: yeah, that url is not meant to be used with the main archive (which is why its not linked anywhere, and if you remove the /+copy-packages it'll even redirect to the distro page instead).
<poolie> ok
<poolie> well, thanks for the tip
<poolie> that saved me some time
<poolie> (assuming it worked)
<poolie> and then i may add that to hydrazine in a cleaner way later
<poolie> probably not next week though
<noodles775> Great (the api version works well.
<poolie> are you on the udd list?
<noodles775> I am, but have not been keeping up with it.
<poolie> np, there's not a lot of stuff
<poolie> i'm just about to post some thoughts on the packaging exprerience
<poolie> not to load more work on you
<noodles775> Great, I'll look out for it :)
<poolie> perhaps people can tell me i'm doing it wrong
 * wgrant subscribes to udd@
<wgrant> Is it a Launchpad mailing list?
<poolie> yes, but its actually ubuntu-distributed-devel
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Well, there's ~ubuntu-distributed-development, which tells me to use a lists.u.c list.
 * wgrant does so.
<poolie> oh, sorry
<poolie> it's that policy thing about ubuntu lists being over there
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | mailman down approx 13:30 - 14:30 UTC for lucid upgrade
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Tucos> there are no post-push hooks in launchpad are there? (looking for an irc commit bot without too much labour ^^)
<jelmer> Tucos: That's correct.
<Tucos> any polling commit bots you know of?
<ChogyDan> I'm trying to put a kernel into a ppa, and I don't want to upload the full source every upload.  In Maverick, when I grab the source, it includes the minor version number, linux-2.6.35-17.23.tar.gz, where as in lucid, it was just linux-2.6.32.tar.gz.  How do I get the debuild and dput commands to recognize the proper source file?  I'm not sure what to name it
<maxb> ChogyDan: linux_2.6.32.orig.tar.gz (assuming your source package name is just 'linux')
<ChogyDan> maxb: thanks
<ChogyDan> I realized the error may not be with me.  It looks like when I apt-get source, it is giving me just one big tarball instead of the upstream tarball and then the ubuntu patches.  o well!  Just a little extra upload
 * mtaylor has once again lost the "merge users" link ... 
<maxb> mtaylor: /people/+requestmerge
<micahg> jcastro: do you think an adopt me button in LP is worthwhile for packages instead of the wiki?
<jcastro> micahg: sort of like "Bug Supervisor"?
<micahg> jcastro: well, not exactly it could be a little different than subscribe so that people would know that they take care of it
<micahg> and a lp/~me/+adopted-packages could be created
<micahg> one might want to be subscribed, but not adopt
<lifeless> what would adopt do *differently*
<micahg> lifeless: well, hmmm..I guess the only application is for triage...
 * micahg gives up on the idea
<jcastro> I think it's worth discussing
 * jcastro jots it down
<micahg> lifeless: I guess they could be the distro "experts" on the package
<jenkins> when I click "delete branch" i get "This branch cannot be deleted as it has 1 branch sharing revisions." how do i work out which branch and unlink them?
<gregcoit> I think I broke lp: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<thumper> gregcoit: were you browsing a branch?
<gregcoit> thumper: yes
<thumper> gregcoit: the branch browser is somewhat flakey
<gregcoit> it'
<gregcoit> it's back btw
<gregcoit> and no worries
 * maxb bemoans the build queue
<wgrant> I believe jelmer is working on a fix for most of that.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> All manual. Yay.
#launchpad 2010-08-21
<andidog> Hi guys. Can anyone log in to staging.launchpad.net? I always get "Password didn't match" error in the OpenID form. I'm registered with launchpad for several days now.
<wgrant> andidog: staging is currently running a copy of the production database from 11 days ago.
<wgrant> Not sure why it's so old.
<wgrant> andidog: If your account is newer than that, create a new one at login.staging.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> It'll be overwritten when the next DB update happens.
<andidog> wgrant: I thought I could only register on the production launchpad. Thanks for that hint ;)
<wgrant> andidog: That used to be the case, but it's different now.
<MrQuincle> Dear people, at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted I found a great guide.
<MrQuincle> To use recipes. It works locally.
<MrQuincle> I was wondering, I have a public branch, but no option "Create packaging recipe" available on Launchpad.
<MrQuincle> Do I have to do something for that?
<wgrant> MrQuincle: What's the URL you're looking at?
<MrQuincle> https://code.launchpad.net/~annevanrossum/robot3d/trunk
<wgrant> MrQuincle: Recipes are still in beta, so they're only on the beta-testing server.
<wgrant> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~annevanrossum/robot3d/trunk
<MrQuincle> Aha :) So I can push them locally from my own machine if I want to. And use a cron tab on my own machine too.
<wgrant> Or just throw 'edge.' in before 'launchpad.net' in the URL.
<wgrant> edge uses the same database, just with newer code and extra features turned on.
<wgrant> So you can use it.
<MrQuincle> Cool!!
<MrQuincle> Thanks a lot! It is really great software!
<wgrant> Recipe support still isn't perfect, but please report bugs if you run into any issues.
<MrQuincle> I will, definitely.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: do you maintain wiki.ubuntu.com?
<MrQuincle> I guess when more and more things become automated you will need a large build farm.
<MrQuincle> It is possible to contribute a machine or is that too difficult?
<MrQuincle> I would be happy to add the possibility to use a VM at our company. Perhaps with some "bias" regarding our own packages. ;-)
<askhl> Hi.  I've uploaded a po-file which has apparently deleted a large number of translation suggestions.  They are now translated as emptry strings by "me".  Apparently dpm and danilos weren't either.  How can this be undone?  This is pretty horrible.
<MrQuincle> But I guess not, you don't want to risk builds on "unknown" VMs probably...
<askhl> ...weren't aware that translation suggestions could be deleted like this, I mean.
<askhl> In any case: Lots of translations were discarded, and this needs to be reverted.
<askhl> In case nobody knows what do to, I would very much like to know who to talk to about it.  This is serious.
<askhl> Bugger.
<wgrant> ari-tczew: No... the Canonical sysadmins do.
<wgrant> askhl: You'd be better asking on a European week day.
<wgrant> It's very early Saturday morning for all the Translations devs.
<askhl> wgrant: unfortunately also for me, being in Europe.  It's 2 AM.  Is there some kind of log from which previous translations can be retrieved?
<wgrant> askhl: Translations is the one part of LP that I reallly don't know much about, sorry.
<askhl> wgrant: thank you.
 * askhl cries.
<askhl> wgrant: say, when does 'staging' reset?
<wgrant> askhl: It varies.
<wgrant> It's been almost two weeks since the last one.
<wgrant> Not sure when the next will be.
<askhl> Well, this is a chance to get those strings back...
<wgrant> They might just magically reappear if you revert your string changes, of course.
<askhl> Revert how?
<wgrant> I guess you really should talk to Translations people.
<wgrant> But maybe try to export PO files from staging now, just in case?
<askhl> wgrant: right.  The thing is, there are 600 paragraphs in ubuntu-manual which are *suggestions*, but have not yet been accepted (under review).  Some strings disappeared mysteriously, one thing led to another, some of the Powers That Be advised me to upload a previously exported po-file.  Now all suggestions are gone.  I'll accept all the suggestions as quickly as possible in staging and export a po-file.  Sounds like a plan?
<wgrant> I'd be wary about making large changes on staging.
<askhl> (as they still exist in staging)
<askhl> Well, if I can export something from staging, I have it locally, and it cannot be lost.  Right?
<wgrant> Well, but then you've accepted all the potentially bad translations.
<wgrant> It'd be nice if we knew when it would next update.
<askhl> wgrant: accepted in staging.  I can merge with other local files that actually contain the accepted ones.  It'll all work out *if* I can just export the sodding (excuse me) suggestions.
<wgrant> I guess.
<wgrant> Worth a try.
<askhl> We'll know exactly what needs to be proof-read.  The only problem is what you can and cannot do in LP
<wgrant> askhl: Ah, I guess if you have an export with the suggestions accepted and another without, you can work it out.
<wgrant> So, yeah, do it.
<askhl> Rather repetitive work, but luckily Adi Roiban implemented hot keys...
<askhl> Only catch is, I'm not sure you can export po-files from staging...
<askhl> Right, I'm running a script which wgets all 1647 single-string translation pages for the project.  Can't get it to export e-mails...
<wgrant> Ah, true, the export script doesn't run automatically.
<askhl> Well, I guess that's `just another day at the office' then.
<askhl> wgrant: I think this will actually work.  We'll see on Monday if the ordinary suggestions can be restored, otherwise I'll do some grepping and restore them from the html files.  Good night
<askhl> (or good <whichever time it is where you are>)
<wgrant> askhl: Just hitting midday for me.
<wgrant> Goodnight.
<wzssyqa> how to build for armel on ppa?
<maxb> Urgh. Build-Depends: git (>= 1:1.7.0.4-2) | git-core
<maxb> and the buildds install gnuit, not git
<shadeslayer> maxb: make it hard dep on git-core?
<shadeslayer> see it takes the first thing it can find
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> nvm me
<wzssyqa> how to build for armel on ppa?
<shadeslayer> wzssyqa: i think you need to specially apply for that
<wgrant> It's only for Canonical projects at the moment, I believe. The builders are few and slow, and security is not sufficient to permit public access.
<wzssyqa> wgrant: shadeslayer thanks
<shadeslayer> wgrant: any idea if there was a new bzr-svn plugin release?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: new is relative. Since when ? :-)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: On Launchpad? I don't know.
<shadeslayer> jelmer: when was the last release? :D
<jelmer> shadeslayer: the last bzr-svn release was one and a half weeks ago I think.
<shadeslayer> you told me that there was going to be a new release sometime this month..i think..
<shadeslayer> ah ..
<jelmer> shadeslayer: there is a difference between bzr-svn releases and rollouts of bzr-svn on Launchpad
<jelmer> shadeslayer: launchpad does not roll out every single bzr-svn release, but sometimes we also deploy snapshots of bzr-svn (without an upstream release)
<shadeslayer> jelmer: hmm.. so when was the last time a new bzr-svn landed in LP
<jelmer> one and a half weeks ago as well
<shadeslayer> :P
<jelmer> shadeslayer: I'm upstream for bzr-svn, but not in the launchpad code team
<shadeslayer> oh!
<shadeslayer> i thought you were with lp code team as well :D
<jelmer> shadeslayer: I'm in the Soyuz team
<shadeslayer> jelmer: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdesupport/trunk << might just complete this time
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> oh man
<shadeslayer> well ... im off for now ... cya later
<geser> maxb: your build-dependency problem could be bug 594916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594916 in Launchpad Auto Build System "buildd doesn't correctly check versioned ORed build-dependencies (affected: 1, heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594916
<maxb> ah yes
<geser> changing the order so that git-core gets prefered should work around it
<maxb> Anyone around who can abort a build?
<maxb> I seem to have hung builds of dulwich on louvi and rhenium
<lifeless> maxb: you can cancel your own builds, i thought?
<jelmer> lifeless, nope
<Muscovy> Is there a way to make bzr download a specific revision instead of the newest one?
<shadeslayer> Muscovy: yeah
<shadeslayer> bzr branch foo -r rev
<Muscovy> Thanks.
#launchpad 2010-08-22
<kklimonda> hmm, a branch I've uploaded half an hour ago is still updating and I've already asked for a merge and got a mail from noreply@launchpad.net saying that there are no revisions and my branch.. will my merge proposal get updated once branch is scanned?
<arjun> Hi I would like to unify my launchpad accounts (created due to some confusion)
<lifeless> arjun: you can do that yourself
<lifeless> there should be a request merge button on the account page
<orly_owl> Do I need to start a project to set up a PPA?
<wgrant> orly_owl: No.
<wgrant> Projects are currently unrelated to PPAs.
<wgrant> You'll find a link to activate a PPA if you click on your name in the top right of any Launchpad page.
<orly_owl> ah thanks
<orly_owl> is it ok if Displayname and PPA name are the same?
<wgrant> orly_owl: It will work. But the PPA name is to be used in a URL, and the display name in the UI (and the name of the archive key), so you probably want them to be different.
<wgrant> The default display name used to be something like 'PPA for Some User'
<wgrant> There's no default any more, but I'd recommend using something along those lines.
<orly_owl> oh
<orly_owl> But it still works if they're the same?
<wgrant> Yes. But it's probably not the right thing to do.
<orly_owl> :/
<wgrant> The name is something like 'ppa', and the display name 'PPA for William Grant'
<orly_owl> ok
<wgrant> It doesn't matter exactly what they are, but that's the sort of style that's intended.
<orly_owl> well
<orly_owl> i made them almost the same
<geser> hmm, did LP always display the LP account name and not the full name next to the "Log out" button?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> the full name has led to confusion
<geser> how so? persons with multiple accounts?
<lifeless> the display name isn't unique
<lifeless> so yes
<lifeless> there is/was a bug around it
<lifeless> geser: but also
<lifeless> if you ask someone 'whats your account name' its hard for them to answer with the display name shown
<lifeless> and there are lots of times you want to ask that: to subscribe someone, to help them with bzr, etc
<wgrant> lifeless: OTOH, unfriendly names aren't shown anywhere else in the UI.
<wgrant> It seems inconsistent to have one in such a prominent location.
<wgrant> In particular, it looks really wrong to have an unfriendly name next to the usual person icon.
<lifeless> wgrant: perhaps we should show both ?
<lifeless> wgrant: and its a lie to say its not shown anywhere else : branching instructions are a place where its shown. But yes, its not common.
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, true, forgot them.
<shadeslayer> hi, i cant seem to trigger maverick builds for  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+recipe/rekonq-daily
<shadeslayer> but i can trigger builds for other ppa's fine
<shadeslayer> for eg: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-kdetoys
<jelmer> shadeslayer: IIRC there was an issue with the maverick build that rockstar was working on
<shadeslayer> ok but why do the other PPA's build fine?
<shadeslayer> i triggered the builds for the neon ones last night and it built fine
<jelmer> shadeslayer: in that case I'm not sure
<shadeslayer> im perplexed as well :(
<marienz> what's the right way to push a branch based on a ubuntu branch (like lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox/maverick in this case) to launchpad? I pushed to lp:~marienz/rhythmbox/blah, which worked but took a bit longer than I expected.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> id say : lp:rhythmbox : but im not sure that thats what you mean
<marienz> it stacks it on lp:rhythmbox, yes.
<marienz> I was wondering if there was a better (faster) way, possibly stacking it on the ubuntu branch.
<shadeslayer> ah.. no idea on that ...
<geser> marienz: you branched lp:ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox?
<geser> then push to lp:~marienz/ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox/blah
<marienz> ahh, that works? I was assuming I'd always need a single component between my accountname and the branch name I make up
<marienz> is this documented somewhere?
<geser> I only know of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship
<marienz> (this did what I wanted, thanks)
<geser> you should perhaps also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation for more context
<marienz> perhaps I should (I don't really do this frequently enough for all the details to stick in my memory, if you know what I mean)
<kreuger> Im having trouble with referer headers on the site
<kreuger> can someone help?
<maxb> Could someone rescore https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/proposed/+build/1928583 ? It missed publication of a build-dep by a few minutes - I've asked for a retry, but now it needs to go through the far too huge queue again :-(
<X3> that sux
<maxb> A buildd-admin around at weekends would be nice :-)
<X3> shame you cant score own packaging
<maxb> that would be slightly cheating :-)
<X3> thers not evven a request solution on launchpad
<X3> like get rescored for stuff that matters
<X3> im just saying that there should be a launchpad request opt-in for admins to know who is requesting what
<X3> irc shouldnt be only port of call specially on sunday
<maxb> actually never mind, I'm reuploading anyway
<MrQuincle> Dear people, how can I write a proper recipe when the upstream author included an outdated debian directory? Can I somehow remove the debian directory within the recipe?
<MrQuincle> Something like this:
<MrQuincle> # bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version 0+{revno}+{time}
<MrQuincle> lp:~vcs-imports/yarp/main
<MrQuincle> run bzr remove debian
<MrQuincle> nest debian lp:~annevanrossum/robot3d/yarp-packaging debian
<MrQuincle> Okay, I did something that is probably not allowed.
<MrQuincle> I changed at "Branch details" the owner.
<MrQuincle> If I now want to get the branch, it gives the following error:
<MrQuincle> bzr branch lp:~robot3d-team/robot3d/debian
<MrQuincle> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~annevanrossum/robot3d/trunk/".
<MrQuincle> I will move it back, I hope it will be solved then.
<MrQuincle> Yes: bzr branch lp:~annevanrossum/robot3d/debian does work...
<maxb> MrQuincle: it's a bug in Launchpad, where if you move a branch on which another is stacked, the bzr-level stacking metadata isn't updated
<maxb> The issue can be worked around by resetting the bzr-level metadata to point to the new name of the branch
<maxb> Here is the script I use for doing that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/482024/
 * maxb afk
<MrQuincle> Let's check that because I placed everything back, but now it remembers the other "owner"
<MrQuincle> Shit, now I am in even more trouble.
<MrQuincle> "Invalid stacked on location: /~annevanrossum/robot3d/trunk" it didn't say that before...
<MrQuincle> Everything seems to be normal
<MrQuincle> Thanks a lot for your script
<thumper> MrQuincle, maxb: I'm hoping to get the fix for moving a branch that is stacked on into LP this cycle
<MrQuincle> thumper: Nice!
<MrQuincle> Is it perhaps possible to mirror something excluding the "debian" directory?
<MrQuincle> I am still clueless about what to do with an outdated "debian" directory.
<MrQuincle> I've also been reading through this: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MeetingLogs/devweek1007/DailyBuilds but it assumes that the "upstream" debian directory is up to date.
<MrQuincle> Okay, guys, I don't know if it is intended to run shell commands...
<MrQuincle> On my local machine I can just do:# bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version 0+{revno}+{time}
<MrQuincle> lp:~vcs-imports/yarp/main
<MrQuincle> run rm -rf debian
<lamalex> I know you guys probably get this all the time, but what's the word on the LP wiki?
<MrQuincle> nest yarpdeb lp:~annevanrossum/robot3d/yarp-packaging debian
<wgrant> MrQuincle: You can't nest inside a directory that already exists?
<MrQuincle> No, it gives conflicts, and I think that's okay to do.
<MrQuincle> But he run rm -rf debian command works fine on my local machine
<MrQuincle> I am just curious if you are taking that into considering on Launchpad
<MrQuincle> Some dickhead might do "run rm -rf /"
<MrQuincle> I hope that's accounted for... ;)
<wgrant> You can't use 'run' in recipes on Launchpad.
<MrQuincle> Aha :)
<MrQuincle> For me it runs perfectly locally if I include this. So, that's the only thing that holds me back from using it on Launchpad.
<MrQuincle> Do you want to exact errors?
<MrQuincle> I will run it again locally
<MrQuincle> anne@gamix:~/mypackages/tryout$ bzr dailydeb yarp.recipe ~/temp/yarp
<MrQuincle> Conflict adding file changelog.  Moved existing file to changelog.moved.
<MrQuincle> Conflict adding file control.  Moved existing file to control.moved.
<MrQuincle> Conflict adding file libyarp.install.  Moved existing file to libyarp.install.moved.
<MrQuincle> Conflict adding file rules.  Moved existing file to rules.moved.
<MrQuincle> Conflict adding file yarp-bin.install.  Moved existing file to yarp-bin.install.moved.
<MrQuincle> bzr: ERROR: Conflicts... aborting.
<MrQuincle> No surprise of course. But I don't see an easy work around... Perhaps a merge first...
<MrQuincle> In which I delete the debian directory.
#launchpad 2011-08-15
<TheEvilPhoenix> hey, how long does it take from the upload of a source package to a PPA to the actual recognition in launchpad that said package has been uploaded?
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: Up to 5 minutes.
<TheEvilPhoenix> does that time also apply to the receiving of the accepted/rejected email from the ppa system?
<TheEvilPhoenix> wgrant:  ^
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: Yes. A cron job runs every 5 minutes, processing recent uploads. When an upload is processed, and email is sent, and if it's accepted then it will appear in the Launchpad web UI.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see.
<TheEvilPhoenix> so the fact that the system hasnt responded since the package upload from 15 minutes ago is abnormal?
<wgrant> That would strongly suggest that you didn't sign the package properly.
<TheEvilPhoenix> interesting
<TheEvilPhoenix> OH THAT'S RIGHT
<TheEvilPhoenix> stupid ******* shared keys...
<TheEvilPhoenix> can more than one lp account use the same PGP key?
<TheEvilPhoenix> if its shared
<TheEvilPhoenix> (i.e. a "team PGP key" shared by a 3 person team)
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> An OpenPGP key can only be associated with a single Launchpad account.
<StevenK> GPG keys are not an exhaustable resource, create one or create many, it's fine.
<wgrant> TheEvilPhoenix: Was this XBMC?
<TheEvilPhoenix> wgrant:  no not that one.
<TheEvilPhoenix> different PPA
<TheEvilPhoenix> different package
<TheEvilPhoenix> as pbuilder is failing miserably on multi-arch on this system...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i am using a separate ppa to build the package for otesting purposes
<TheEvilPhoenix> and will copy the finalized package into the actual ppa
<TheEvilPhoenix> as for that...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i need the Dependency Waits to be nuked
<TheEvilPhoenix> as the actual alreadybuilt packages were copied over
<TheEvilPhoenix> brb, got to beat this computer with a stick
<TheEvilPhoenix> back
<TheEvilPhoenix> assuming i've updated the keys, how can i get the ppa system to recognize the PGP keys and thus build the uploaded source packages?
<TheEvilPhoenix> oop, found that...
<TheEvilPhoenix> there we go
<lifeless> OOPS-2053CBA39
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2053CBA39
<lifeless> hmm, no ubot commentary?
<lifeless> OOPS-2053CBA39
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2053CBA39
<micahg> lifeless: ubot appeared
<lifeless> micahg: yeah, internets failing
<StevenK> Snow + NZ + Internet == Failure
<ajmitch> StevenK: I think it was general telecom fail rather than being snow-related
<StevenK> Bah, way to spoil a perfectly good troll
<ajmitch> :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: I think its snow related
<lifeless> ajmitch: snow = everyone at home
<lifeless> ajmitch: => backhaul FAIL (or something similar)
<lifeless> ajmitch: the DNS servers going down for an hour or so was probably the power loss in chch
 * ajmitch was seeing dsl authentication failures, and it affected quite a number of people
<ajmitch> telecom had some fault report about it with no useful info
<lifeless> ajmitch: heh, dsl was fine - reconnected and no change
<lifeless> telecom.*no useful info
<lifeless> orly!
<hazmat> can the launchpad api be used in an offline/disconnected mode relying on its cache dir?
<lifeless> no
<nigelb> actually, didn't jml demo something like that at Belgium?
<nigelb> (or was it james_w?)
<StevenK> james_w made a lightning talk that didn't involve his laptop bursting in flames?
<nigelb> bwahaaa
<nigelb> That time, he borrowed someoen else's laptop because his didn't work
<StevenK> Hahaha
<StevenK> james_w has no luck at all with lightning talks
<nigelb> Though, Budapest was the least disastrious
<nigelb> *disastrous
<nigelb> His only trouble was his key password.
<nigelb> Three tries, and apparently, it was longer than the text box, and he got it wrong ;)
<StevenK> Hah
<lifeless> james_w's talk was about a couchdb backed replica, using twisted, not launchpadlib.
<lifeless> very interesting
<nigelb> Right, I remember there was something :)
<nigelb> StevenK: In Budapest he started off like this "My name is James Westby and I'm a serial lightning talk failure"
<StevenK> Bwahahahah
<gour> morning
<gour> any timeframe when something can be done about  bug #240067 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<poolie> gour, well, i certainly wish it was done too
<gour> poolie: i must admit that if LP would have wiki, my decision between bzr/lp & hg/bb would be much simplet...
<gour> *simpler
<lifeless> gour: theres no slated time for a canonical team to work on it; and the scoping is still all over the place - its what I'd describe as a bucket-of-bits feature today
<lifeless> gour: not thought out, integrated, clear in intent.
<lifeless> gour: I think in some ways we'd be best off parameterising moin
<gour> lifeless: so, there is no spec for the wiki?
<lifeless> there is - dev.lp.net/LEP/Wiki
<lifeless> but still needs -lots- of love
<gour> lifeless: ok...that certainly means we won't see anything happen soon...
<bigjools> what's the status of wikkid?
<gour> ...and it adds to our equation...
<lifeless> gour: and the love it needs, from a product strategist, is the position we're currently hiring for
<gour> lifeless: good luck to make it happen...but you're losing people/projects due to it...it's pity for bzr since 2.4 seems to be really nice release
<lifeless> gour: which aspect of it matters to you?
<lifeless> gour: publication of docs? a regular wiki? markup in fields? history on metadata?
<gour> lifeless: what do you mean by 'markup in fields'?
<lifeless> fields - like blueprint whiteboards - being editable as wikis
<gour> i'd like to be able to have some docs rendered..eg. https://bitbucket.org/tortoisehg/thg/wiki/Home
<lifeless> thats one of the things we're trying to detangle
<lifeless> gour: have you seen http://readthedocs.org/ ? it will pull from a bzr branch
<gour> no, no intereset for blueprint stuff
<gour> lifeless: real homepage for the project...otherwise i'd use fossil and host on my server everything, but that's what i want to avoid...otoh, having code at LP, wiki at some 3rd party wiki, download at SF etc. (there are real examples of such projects)...it really sucks
<lifeless> gour: what makes it suck? {I'm not trolling, its a genuine question: e.g. credential management?}
<poolie> it would be nice if the new strategist can work out how to get at least one slice of it done
<gour> lifeless: admin overhead and the web-presence is spoiled...i'm sure there is reason why github, bitbucket, google & SF have it
<poolie> for instance showing a readme on the home page would eb a start
<gour> as i pasted in #bzr...people blogged about even in 2008 as one of the reasons for leaving LP
<poolie> so the point is that for a small-medium project, you want all of your content on one  hosting service?
<poolie> that being basically showing some web pages about the project?
 * gour nods
<gour> i believe it's not non-realistic expectation
<lifeless> gour: sure; as I said, I think parameterising moin would likely be the fastest path to an ok implementation
<lifeless> we've ended up with a big pile of different requirements stuffed into one bug :(
<gour> good...the point is only when it will happen...iow, if it will be soon enough (for our needs)
<lifeless> right now there is one community person interested in doing it; I suspect they are underestimating the complexity
<gour> probably...sad is that it's low-priority for the team
<gour> many people star their hosting with small things/projects and then start bigger ones...so, if the hosting does not cater to their needs, they are becoming lost
<lifeless> we're currently still playing catch up on performance as well as working on the privacy overhaul & derived distributions projects
<gour> lifeless: is the performance of github & bitbucket so great?
<lifeless> gour: yes
<lifeless> gour: they do a lot less
<gour> it's strange policy, imho...bzr itself was done  with usability & design at first place and then it went for performance...LP is doing the opposite, it seems
<lifeless> gour: and so don't have the same scaling things impacting them (e.g. our site-wide bug search)
<lifeless> gour: performance is a usability consideration, they aren't separate.
<lifeless> gour: for all new work we consider usability, design, performance
<lifeless> gour: it took *years* to get bzr fast after letting it get away from us right at the start
<gour> in any case, as i was informed in #wikkid, no wiki in LP in short term
<nigelb> gour: were you the person interested in wiki for L?
<nigelb> *LP
<gour> nigelb: probably not the only one
<nigelb> True
<nigelb> Well, I wwas thinking of somehow trying to get something like readthedocs into Lp.
<nigelb> Their code is open source and it just uses sphinx
<lifeless> nigelb: wouldn't it be easier to call out to them ?
<nigelb> call out?
<lifeless> webservice
<nigelb> it would, but it would not be a launchpad feature.
<lifeless> why not ?
<nigelb> I guess I like having something like docs.launchpad.net/projectname
<lifeless> sure, why not ?
<nigelb> lifeless: well, then someone from LP shuold talk to them about scale, etc. Like if they can handle us hitting them, plus API, and styling.
<lifeless> nigelb: if someone wants to work on it :)
<nigelb> lifeless: I'd be glad to work on it, I really want that feature.
<lifeless> nigelb: I'm just questioning the assumption that we'd need to do it; that we can't collaborate; that the only reuse we can get is code reuse.
<nigelb> lifeless: right now, nothing is stopping lp preojects from using readthedocs, then support bzr. But like I said, I'm partial to having docs.launchpad.net ;)
<nigelb> s/then/they
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> nigelb: right, so web 2.0 integration time :)
<nigelb> Dear. God. Web2.0
<om26er> when i propose  merge i am constantly getting 'error: timeout' should I try a little later or something is broken?
<jelmer> om26er: As far as I know everything should be working at the moment. What are you trying to propose for merging?
<om26er> jelmer, this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/unity/unity-fix-769703-3 to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/natty
<om26er> do i have to delete the old request?
<jelmer> om26er, You shouldn't have to.
<jelmer> om26er: I was wondering if the branches were perhaps unrelated, which could make the proposing slow, but that doesn't appear to be the case.
<jelmer> om26er, Can you file a bug with the OOPS number mentioned?
<om26er> jelmer, sure I can do that.
<Laney> is there a tag for +localpackagediffs bugs?
<Laney> ps: AWESOME
<jelmer> Laney: not sure, "derivation" at least seems related
<jelmer> Laney, ah, "package-diff"
<Laney> ah yes
<olzhas> hey guys
<olzhas> what is Soyuz?
<henninge> adeuring: also your time to take over here.
<adeuring> henninge: argh, right
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ricardokirkner> hey, morning
<nigelb> that's a familar name.. hrm.
<henninge> hey ricardokirkner ! ;)
<pindonga> :)
<nigelb> aha!
<pindonga> I was about to ask a dumb question but just checked myself in time
<pindonga> sorry
<pindonga> :)
<dieck> hi there! I tried to change a pot template name, and get a "Please try again". reloading after some minutes, as suggested, doesn't work, so I'll here to let you know as ordered :)
<dieck> to be more verbose: a (first test) template was imported as template name i18n, after the directory it's in. I wanted to change it to match the parent directory, stock_merge_picking, so I can distinguish templates I'll add later. https://translations.launchpad.net/bremskerl-addons/6.0/+templates
<adeuring> henninge: can you help here ^^^? I have no clue...
<henninge> dieck: you cannot change a template name
<henninge> dieck: were did you try to change it and got the "Please try again" message?
<dieck> hm, ok, but on https://translations.launchpad.net/bremskerl-addons/6.0/+pots/i18n/+admin it IS a input field, editable.
<dieck> "tooltip" for that field is The name of this PO template, for example 'evolution-2.2'. Each translation template has a unique name in its package. It's important to get this correct, because Launchpad will recommend alternative translations based on the name.
<henninge> dieck: oh, I did not know that page was availble to you
<henninge> dieck: so when you try to change it there, you get the error?
<dieck> I created that project, and added the template file :)
<henninge> yes, but it used to be that only us admins could get to that page.
<dieck> yes, if I change it, I get the error message
<henninge> you have tried it more than once?
<henninge> dieck: what other information is on the page?
<dieck> yes, as suggested, I tried reloading after some minutes. when that didn't work, I started from scratch trying it
<dieck> the error page? Please try again, Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. , Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. , Thanks for your patience.
<dieck> that's all
<henninge> hm, ok
<henninge> sounds like there is a bug. Let me try to rename it.
<henninge> dieck: what should be the name?
<henninge> stock-merge-picking?
<dieck> the template was imported with the automatic import. my structure is "modulename/i18n/template.pot". I plan to use pots for multiple subdirectories, but all direct parent directories would be called i18n. Is there a way to tell the automatic import to jump to the "grandfather" directory while naming the templates?
<dieck> henninge: i tried stock_merge_picking, as the directory is called
<henninge> underscores will get converted to dashes for template names but that's ok
<henninge> dieck: you will have to name the template file, then.
<henninge> stock_merge_picking.pot
<dieck> ah, ok. but why is the template name i18n, not template then? or is template.pot a specific trigger?
<henninge> dieck: or use "po" instead of "i18n"
<henninge> dieck: that's a feature ;-)
<henninge> dieck: if the template name is generic (template.pot, messages.pot, default.pot) then the name of the directory is used.
<mpoirier> bac: good day
<dieck> i used i18n because the project openobject-addons uses it, to keep it in the known naming scheme. I'll try renaming it
<henninge> if the directory is named "po" (which is the standard) the name of the directory above that is used.
<bac> hi mpoirier
<dieck> (it = the template file itself :))
<mpoirier> bac: I tried another upload 5 minutes ago - still no luck.  Same problem.
<bac> hey bigjools, can you lend us a hand?
<henninge> dieck: yes, that sounds sensible (t#he file itself I mean)
<nigelb> 32
<nigelb> ugh
<henninge> dieck: I get the same error when trying to rename to stock_merge_picking.
<henninge> dieck: can you please try if you can rename it to stock-merge-picking?
<dieck> ok
<bigjools> bac: 'sup?
<mpoirier> bigjools: we have a problem
<bac> bigjools: mpoirier is trying to a kernel ppa upload and it isn't completing
<dieck> henninge: done. now I wait for the scheduler to find the file? do i have to / can I remove the i18n named template? or does the system recognize it's missing/renamed?
<bigjools> hanging with 1k to go by any chance?
<bac> bigjools: i worked with the losas friday but the logs didn't show much
<bac> bigjools: yep!
<bigjools> this is a router bug
<henninge> dieck: oops, I think we had a slight misunderstanding.
<bigjools> you can work around it by uploading with SFTP
<bigjools> you need a custom .dpuf.cf entry
<henninge> dieck: you don't need to rename the file to use dashes "-", it can continue to use underscores "_".
<henninge> dieck: I was asking if you can do the renaming on the +admin page.
<dieck> ah, ok, i see
<dieck> yes, that actually works
<bac> mpoirier: ^^
<bigjools> bac, mpoirier: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666584/
<bigjools> adapt that to your taste
<dieck> henninge: so now, what mess have I created by renaming the file and having the automatic import active? :)
<henninge> dieck: and for your last question: you don't have to remove the template, you can simply adapt the template name and the file name on the +admin page.
<mpoirier> bigjools: cool, let me take a look.
<henninge> dieck: none ;-)
<bigjools> bac, mpoirier: make sure your SSH key is registered in Launchpad
<bigjools> bac: I'll email the list about this.
<bac> bigjools: glad you were around!
<bigjools> bac: it comes up all the time, I'll do a FAQ as well
<mpoirier> bigjools: ssh key is registered.  Ok, I"ll try and will get back to you.
<mpoirier> bac: thanks for your time.
<henninge> dieck: you may end up with two templates if the import is quicker than you in renaming the existing template
<bac> mpoirier: np...i learned something
<dieck> henninge: looks ok so far :)
<bac> bigjools: is it a limited set of borked routers?
<henninge> dieck: I see you could rename the template. ;-)
<bigjools> bac: no eye deer.
<bigjools> bac: that's just our best guess.
<dieck> ok, thanks very much
<bigjools> bac: routers have to do packet inspection with FTP to make it work with NAT
<henninge> dieck: so, if you'd like the file name to use underscores you can still change that (both in the branch and on the +admin page).
<dieck> and now for something completly different :) After I approve a merge request, can launchpad merge on-site? or do I always have to branch, merge and push?
<dieck> henninge: as it works now, I'll leave it a dashes :)
<henninge> dieck: fine ;)
<henninge> dieck: ah, the import has already completed
<deryck> adeuring, I can take IRC now.
<henninge> dieck: it's bug 321467, btw.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 321467 in Launchpad itself "Template name is not validated on admin form." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321467
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dieck> henninge: ah, ok. I hadn't checked the bugs as the page requested to ask here, and I'm on irc the whole day anyway :)
<henninge> dieck: np, I just showed it to you so you know it really is a bug (and will hopefully be fixed soon)
<adeuring> deryck: thanks
<mpoirier> bac: still on ?
<deryck> Hi abentley.  I'll pitch IRC to you now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: Okie dokie
<c7p> hello people
<c7p> i try to pull a branch but i got this http://pastebin.com/xYZiTKAx
<bac> hi mpoirier
<mpoirier>  bac: launchpad newbie question for you...
<bac> ok
<mpoirier> I have uploaded my packages as per instructions.
<mpoirier> should I see the newly uploaded package on my project page right away ?
<tsimpson> c7p: make sure your ssh key has been uploaded to your launchpad profile
<bac> mpoirier: what is the url for your project?
<mpoirier> bac: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-landing-team-ste/+archive/st-ericsson-u8500-public/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<mpoirier> bac: this this cleaner link... https://launchpad.net/~linaro-landing-team-ste/+archive/st-ericsson-u8500-public
<bac> mpoirier: how long ago did you complete the upload?
<mpoirier> bac: couple of hours...
<mpoirier> hence my question.
<bac> mpoirier: yeah, you definitely should have seen it appear
<bac> mpoirier: your best bet it is to look for bigjools in teh morning or wgrant later this afternoon.
<mpoirier> bac: humm... not cool.
<mpoirier> bac: ok thanks.
<c7p> tsimpson: my key is online, check this http://pastebin.com/S1y7E1xN , i've changed my launchpad account from j0hn-07- to c7p. Although the bzr branch searches for my old account name (as you can see whoami shows my new account). I cant make sense of these
<tsimpson> c7p: have you done "bzr launchpad-login c7p"?
<c7p> tsimpson:  no i havent.  But i still get the first message
<c7p> tsimpson: i mean i get the http://pastebin.com/xYZiTKAx after login
<khtaam> Hi! Is it possible to edit a comment in a launchpad bug? I published the e-mail address of someone else by accident
<deryck> khtaam, no, we don't have editing of existing comments.  Sorry.
<khtaam> deryck, too bad
<khtaam> will have to be more careful in future
<deryck> khtaam, would be hard to completely remove from the Internet anyway.  Bugs send mail, and sometimes this goes to a mailing list.
<khtaam> so it might be visible on some mailing list archive any way?
<deryck> khtaam, it *could* be.  Depends on which bug and who is subscribed.
<deryck> khtaam, for example, all ubuntu bugs go to a mailing list.
<khtaam> deryck, i found it on mail-archive.com, they made a ... inside the mail address but there is a button to get the address
<khtaam> deryck, launchpad should also have some function to obscure e-mail address
<deryck> we do for users to hide their emails, but not for any email in raw text like comments.
<khtaam> yes, it was basically my fault, I forgot to remove the quoted text in my e-mail when I replied to the bug
#launchpad 2011-08-16
<dieck> hm, after I approve a merge request, can launchpad merge on-site? or do I always have to branch, merge and push?
<nigelb> dieck: you could use tarmac
<nigelb> A couple of projects I know use tarmac, but you'll have to run your own instance on a server somewhere.
<dieck> sounds ok. I wonder why this isn't an official launchpad feature, as the approval process is fully integrated
<RAOF> Yeah.  It'd be cool for launchpad to have a default tarmac instance.
<dieck> seems like I'm not able to read the tarmac configuration right, getting ERROR: Branch urls must start with lp: all the time. can someone have a short look to http://pastebin.com/fJA5RSHQ?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> dieck: I don't know tarmac at all, I am sorry. But I also don't see *any* branch mentioned here.
<henninge> dieck: oh, I see it
<henninge> the branch, I mean
<tumbleweed> dieck: s/Tarmac/tarmac/
<tumbleweed> RAOF: then tehy'd have to deal with the security issue of running our test suites (which is one of the reasons I use tarmac)
<tumbleweed> but yes, it'd be cool :)
<henninge> dieck: reading the instructions, the first section should not be called [Tarmac] but whatever your project is called, so I guess [bremskerl-addons].
<RAOF> tumbleweed: It's surely possible to have a tarmac instance set up that runs no tests; that would be the default.
<dieck> tumbleweed: doesn't work with lowercase. I also tried to replace [tarmac] with [bremskerl-addon], doesn't work either
<henninge> dieck: AFAIUI the [Tarmac] is just an example of how you would configure for the Tarmac project.
<henninge> Dunno why it is capatilized, though.
<dieck> ok, I thought it was default configuration part, e.g. for the log file. Still, same error
<dieck> leaving it out and putting the log line to [lp:bremskerl-addons] doens't work either, same error
<tumbleweed> RAOF: yes
<tumbleweed> henninge: aah I just noticed it wasn't capitalised in mine
<tumbleweed> although I don't have any log_file entry either
<dieck> so, the most basic logfile, without any configuration at all, would be [lp:bremskerl-addons]? same error
<tumbleweed> dieck: how are you calling tarmac?
<dieck> tarmac merge debug
<tumbleweed> dieck: s/debug/lp:bremskerl-addons/
<dieck> ah, damn, it's --debug
<dieck> ok, tarmac merge --debug works well. First paragraph has to be [Tarmac] to set the log_file. so http://pastebin.com/fJA5RSHQ actually IS right
<dieck> thanks
<dieck> tumbleweed: does tarmac need the ssh key of the user running it to be connected with launchpad, or does it work it's magic over oauth somehow?
<tumbleweed> dieck: ssh key, yes
<dieck> tumbleweed: ok, and I assume a bzr launchpad-login won't hurt :)
<tumbleweed> I'd assume
<Daviey> Hi, is the blueprint feature of launchpad likely to be changed before the next UDS?
<lifeless> there's nothing scheduled
<lifeless> someone could contribute patches
<dieck> tumbleweed: sorry if I bother you, but seem to have tarmac up and running :) I'm trying to have something merged now. At first, it didn't create the tree dir as mentioned in the introduction.txt, then I created it manually. Now I get a NotBranchError for that tree directory -- do I have to manually branch at the first time? Why is it mentioned that the dir will be created automatically then?
<Daviey> lifeless: Okay, i just wondered - starting to think about planning work for next cycle.  I knew some work was on the cards, but wasn't sure when.
<tumbleweed> dieck: I think I set mine up before it gained those features, I branched manually
<dieck> which version do you use?
<tumbleweed> the version from the PPA, but I set it up a long time ago
<dieck> hm, it does look as if it does not interact with launchpad automatically. it doesn't download (branch), it doesn't upload (push)
<pfalcon> Hi! Can somebody tell me how can I log in into LP using *username* (and not email address)?
<tumbleweed> dieck: hrm, it should download, push, etc. treedir is just a cache, and it should set it up itself
<dieck> tumbleweed: ok. I joined #tarmac and described the problem there, too. but as the topic is from 2009, I don't know if that channel is used anymore :)
<pfalcon> gosh, launchpad user registration/login is quite buggy
<pfalcon> this time, captcha is not displayed after first unsuccessful answer to it
<tumbleweed> dieck: I've got tarmac help here before. Wait for one of the developers to turn up. (Or just read the source code, that tends to be how I debug it)
<henninge> pfalcon: you may want to file a bug (or check for an existing one) here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider
<pfalcon> henninge: yeah, I want. any hint regarding possibility to login using username, not email?
<henninge> pfalcon: not that I am aware of. lifeless might know more.
<lifeless> pfalcon: no, we only support openid, and at the moment only from login.ubuntu.com (which has a branded site for us, login.launchpad.net)
<lifeless> pfalcon: we will eventually support other openid providers (or the new successor standards)
<lifeless> pfalcon: once we support a different provider, you could use a provider which uses a username for authenticaiton
<pfalcon> lifeless: it has many bugs unfortunately ;-(. another one I hit today is that if I register user using secondary email of another user at LP, then login.lp process finishes ok (I'm sent confirmation code, etc), but trying to login, I always end up as the first user which already existed.
<lifeless> pfalcon: we'd still need an email address in LP for contacting the user (openid doesn't provide a 'contact the person' facility :( )
<pfalcon> and for my main account I have two OpenId identities and have issues to login to most of sites...
<pfalcon> well, it would be very nice to have old good "login by username" functionality. all these novelties like openid are quite buggy whenever you try to use them slightly differently than they were designed (which is dumb one account per user per universe)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> henninge-lunch: ^^^
<ahasenack> hi guys, does anyone know if recipes for private projects will be available soon?
<wgrant> ahasenack: There are no plans to support recipes for private branches.
<ahasenack> wgrant: ok
<wgrant> ahasenack: There have been a few ideas on how it could work, but no concrete plans or suggestion that it may be scheduled.
<mpoirier> bigjools: ping
<beatpanic> hi, I'm trying to integrate launchpad with our FLOSS project, I have already reached the point to extract a bug object from launchpad.bugs, how could I retrieve the assignee from the bug object? thanks
<beatpanic> I'm using python-launchpadlib for the record
<mpoirier> adeuring: good day
<adeuring> hi mpoirier
<mpoirier> adeuring: I need a little help here...
<adeuring> yes?
<mpoirier> yesterday, bac and bigjools help me with files stalling 1K before the end of the transfer.
<mpoirier> the solution was to use sftp.
<mpoirier> bigjools gave me a config file to use: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666584/
<mpoirier> I did the necessary adjustment and the transfer completed - which was good.
<adeuring> right
<mpoirier> but I still can't see my package uploaded on https://launchpad.net/~linaro-landing-team-ste/+archive/st-ericsson-u8500-public
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<mpoirier> bigjools: I did not get an email
<bigjools> read the faq
<beatpanic> any ideas on who retrieve from launchpadlib the "Assigned to" field in launchpad? sorry to repeat :)
<adeuring> beatpanic: there is no single assignee for a bug. bug _tasks_ can have an assignee
<adeuring> (sorry, did not notice your question earlier)
<beatpanic> adeuring, yes, but I see an assignee_link, not an assignee (nickname)
<beatpanic> adeuring, np and thanks for your help :)
<adeuring> right, thisjust means that the attribute "assignee" is not directly loaded when you load a bug task: it is only a link. But when you access bug.bug_tasks[0].assignee, the object is loaded
<beatpanic> adeuring, ok good to know! and sorry, but I'm just starting with launchpadlib, I'll try
<adeuring> beatpanic: well, I must admit that this "_link" suffix is a bit confusing ;)
<adeuring> beatpanic: BTW, your should also "mentally ignore" the suffix "_collection_link"
<adeuring> for example, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bug shows the attribute bug_tasks_collection_link. Just access bug.bugtasks[0], for example
<beatpanic> adeuring, eheh, ok
<beatpanic> adeuring, still I have with bug.bug_tasks[0].assignee a link in this format: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~myusername -- if it's possible with the API I would extract only the myusername part
<adeuring> beatpanic: if you "print" a LPlib object, you generally get the URL. Just access for example bug.bug_tasks[0].assignee.displayname
<beatpanic> adeuring, ok stupid me, I should have guessed :)
<adeuring> ;)
<beatpanic> adeuring, sorry end of the day here ;)
<beatpanic> working day at least eheh
<beatpanic> thanks!
<adeuring> welcome :)
<deryck> adeuring, sorry, I should have take IRC before now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> deryck: no problem :)
<hazmat> in the lp api are tasks == bugs ... or are there other things that can be tasks?
<deryck> hazmat, hi.  tasks and bugs are not the same.  tasks are the link between a bug and a project, so.....
<hazmat> deryck, ic, thanks
<deryck> hazmat, when you look at a bug page in lp.  the bug is the page itself.  and the affected items table are the bugtasks.
<deryck> hazmat, and certain pieces of data are hung off the task and some off the bug itself.  e.g. comments are linked to the bug.  status/importance to the task.
<issyl0> Hi all.
<issyl0> Is anyone else getting the problem of there being an extra colon at the end of the sign in details on the "sign in to Launchpad" page?
<issyl0> There are colons in the normal places, after "Full name" and "Email address", but then there is an extra one after where it states the full name and email address.
<issyl0> It's only minor, but it niggles me.  :-)
<deryck> issyl0, I haven't signed in for awhile to know.  I can, though, and check.  Is this causing issues or just formatting is weird?
<issyl0> deryck: No issues, it just looks weird to my eyes.  :-)
<issyl0> deryck: Thanks.
<deryck> abentley, pitching to you sir!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: ack.
<philsf> hi, I'm considering using a bugtracker to organize the development of my scientific project, and since I use Ubuntu, I think LP would be a natural way to do this. Is there a for-dummies tutorial on how to migrate my local bzr branch to LP and start to assign bugs to it?
<dieck> philsf: actually, I just created a project. You don't need a for-dummies-tutorial, it works out of the box. start the project, import your repository, activate bug tracking, there you go.
<dieck> they did a very nice job on that software :)
<philsf> dieck, can I make it private for a while, before publication? I'm reading on free for free-software, and commercial for non-free. Mine will be free, when I release, but I'd like to keep it private until then
<dieck> uh, that's a hard question, spontaneous I'd say, I found no setting for that, so no, it will be free from the go
<beatpanic> philsf, you could use only the bug tracking feature without importing your source, for example we (our floss project) have the source somewhereelse, though it is public :) -- but it could be hidden
<dieck> philsf: is your scientific project an academic study? maybe you can apply for a kind of free commercial-type subscription, allowing private code branches. I don't know if there is such a thing, but asking won't hurt (much) :)
<philsf> dieck, yes, it's an academic project, which will be an opensource software when published. Maybe I'll do what beatpanic suggested for now. Google code doesn't support bazaar, and I don't have the time to learn svn or git :P
<sidnei> hi there, anyone knows if this failing import is a known-issue? https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/python-unittest2/upstream
<abentley> sidnei: It looks like bug #607673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607673 in Bazaar Hg Plugin "import fails - possibly due to rename" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607673
<sidnei> abentley, uhm. different traceback, not sure it's related.
<abentley> sidnei: You're right.  I must have clicked on the wrong tab.
<abentley> sidnei: So no, then, it's not a known issue.
<sidnei> abentley, ok, i'll file a bug
<abentley> sidnei: Thanks.
<jonrafkind> is there a way to remove old packages (source and binary) from launchpad?
#launchpad 2011-08-17
<kamal> hi Launchpad people...   Uploading to my PPA just now yielded:
<kamal>    550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<kamal> ... but to my surprise it actually did accept the upload.
<lifeless> yes
<kamal> oh and to clarify...  the package *was* signed properly, and I upload to PPA's all the time and have never seen such a message.
<lifeless> bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<kamal> lifeless: that's it all right!  thanks.
<lifeless> it will likely be 7-8 hours before we can fix, its scary but cosmetic - sorry.
<kamal> lifeless: np, I can live with that :-)
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<micahg> lifeless: is that error this that bigjools posted about? https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg07751.html
<lifeless> micahg: no
<micahg> oh, no, it's the GPG one, right
<GTRsdk> hi
<GTRsdk> can someone help me get rid of a second account?
<GTRsdk> I need this one removed: https://launchpad.net/~i-rs
<lifeless> please open a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<GTRsdk> lifeless, using the account I want deleted?
<lifeless> GTRsdk: either. If you just want to merge them you can use the merge interface
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging
<GTRsdk> lifeless, I have put the question on the answers page
<GTRsdk> lifeless, should I assign someone?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> no unless you are their manager ;)
<GTRsdk> lifeless, I'm merging them
<michaelh1> Hi there.  bzr branch lp:gcc-linaro is running terribly slowly today and has for the last ~4 hours.  Any ideas?
<lifeless> micahg: canterbury internet being naffed ?
<michaelh1> lifeless: nah, this is from EC2 in Virginia
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> using bzr+ssh
<lifeless> ?
<michaelh1> It was fine ~9 am, went to kack around 11 am, is still slow
<michaelh1> Yeah
<micahg> lifeless: hmm?
<lifeless> micahg: ?
<micahg> [21:15] <lifeless> micahg: canterbury internet being naffed ?
<lifeless> micahg: michaelh1 and I live in the same region; as far away as you can get from London
<micahg> lifeless: ah, just looks like tab complete failure :)
<michaelh1> Yeah, you can have a cup of tea in the time it takes for a SSL handshake...
<lifeless> micahg: ah yes, tab fail.
<lifeless> micahg: + failure to read :>
<lifeless> micahg: sorry
<micahg> lifeless: no problem :)
<michaelh1> 714kB     0kB/s \ Finding revisions and has been for 15 minutes...
<michaelh1> (is slowly ticking along though)
<lifeless> possibly overloaded server
<lifeless> no sysadmins for a few hours though
<michaelh1> Yip.  Hopefully when it finishes this part it will be faster...
<michaelh1> ...1203kB     0kB/s - Finding revisions
<RAOF> "debcheckout libglib2.0-0" errors out with: bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/glib/ubuntu/.bzr/branch-format: Unable to handle http code 405: expected 200 or 404 for full response.:
<wgrant> RAOF: s/code/bazaar/
<RAOF> wgrant: Ta.  The VCS-Bzr line needs to be updated, obviously.
<michaelh1> 2301kB     0kB/s \ Finding revision
 * michaelh1 cancels the job until tomorrow...
<cemc> I'm trying to upload some package to my PPA from ubuntu 10.04 with dput and I'm getting the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/667930/
<cemc> yesterday I uploaded to another ppa the same way and it didn't complain. I tried that passive_ftp option it suggests but it doesn't work
<michaelh1> Any server admins about?  My bzr branch lp:gcc-linaro/4.6 is terribly slow
<lifeless> cemc: thats the bug listed in the topic of the channel
<cemc> lifeless: indeed... sorry about that, didn't notice. thanks
<mrevell> Hello!
<benonsoftware> How do I find out what teams I am waiting to be approved on?
<cgregan> Hello Launchpad Team! I'm having a problem with a restriction in Blueprint subscription. It seems my Canonical Private team is not able to subscribe to a Blueprint. Is there a way to force this?
<lifeless> cgregan: known limitation
<cgregan> lifeless: workaround?
<lifeless> cgregan: if by force you mean 'make the blueprint error if anyone tries to view it', yes.
<lifeless> cgregan: don't use a private team :) - sorry, I know thats not great, but - let me dig up the bug.
<cgregan> lifeless: ok....hmm....problem is my team is a canonical only and we discuss internal company business on our mailing list
<lifeless> cgregan: basically we have very strict limits on the interactions private teams can have with othero objects; we *now* think we have a design where we can loosen this.
<cgregan> lifeless: great.....any ETA? Is there an LP working group I can follow to check in on progress?
<lifeless> its not currently scheduled for any team to work on, though I know most teams would love to do it :)
<lifeless> bug 405277
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 405277 in Launchpad itself "Private teams are not able to join other teams (public or private)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405277
<lifeless> cgregan: it may not look like its about the same thing, but its the same root cause.
<cgregan> thanks...I would be happy to put some Pints on the table to expedite! :-)
<lifeless> cgregan: I suggest you file a bug about this particular scenario (so we can make sure we fix it when we do the other work - or possibly fix it earlier)
<cgregan> great...will do
<lifeless> cgregan: are you in platform ?
<nigelb> ok, FYI, I now find it hard to subscribe myself to a bug.  Well, at least not very intuitive.
<cgregan> lifeless: OEM Services
<lifeless> cgregan: what I mean to say is, there is an escalation process for getting stuff to queue jump - the stakeholders group
<cgregan> lifeless: ah..yes
<lifeless> cgregan: I think smagoun is the OEM rep to that group; you can raise the bug with him
<cgregan> lifeless: I have a stakeholder :smagoun
<lifeless> cgregan: (after filing it)
<cgregan> cool....I will
<cgregan> thanks for the info
<lifeless> nigelb: patches appreciated!
<lifeless> cgregan: no probs; this is an area we can make lots of improvements to
<nigelb> lifeless: I would, gladly, except its a UX thing which needs discussion more than patching.
<nigelb> I think a mail to launchpad-dev is in order maybe?
<lifeless> nigelb: uhm, kindof.,
<lifeless> nigelb: there are bugs around this already; with some analysis.
<nigelb> oh good!
<lifeless> nigelb: I think you'll file mrevell can give some guidance on what the existing user testing found
<nigelb> lifeless: awesome, I'll shall poke when I get off work
<lifeless> yellow didn't get as long a run at the subscriptions as they had hoped, and some bits are more of a compromise situation than they wanted.
<mrevell> nigelb, Please do :)
<nigelb> aha!
<cgregan> lifeless: bugs for LP go here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~launchpad
<benonsoftware> yeah
<nigelb> without the ~ I think
<lifeless> cgregan: thats the LP engineering team
<lifeless> cgregan: you want bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cgregan> lifeless: sorry....yeah...no ~
<cgregan> thanks
<michaelh1> Any server admins about? My bzr branch lp:gcc-linaro/4.6 is terribly slow
<Laney> are the i386 buildds real or just i386 chrootson amd64?
<bigjools> PPA buildds are all virtual
<ajmitch> & the same for the ubuntu archive? i386 kernel & libs?
<dieck> ls
<dieck> sry, wrong terminal :)
<bigjools> ubuntu builders are real
<wgrant> Laney: Some have i386 kernels, some have amd64.
<Laney> ok
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<hakermania> Hello. I've made this project over here in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/wallpaper-changer The project is currently waiting for review in REVU for inclusion in 11.10. Do I have to open a PPA or a launchpad project in LP?
<jelmer> hakermania, a Launchpad project isn't necessary for REVU
<hakermania> jelmer, but it's the opposite here
<jelmer> hakermania, how do you mean?
<hakermania> REVU project is necessar in lp because it has to close a lp bug on its initial release. This mean that a lp project has to be created
<jelmer> hakermania, that bug should be filed against the "ubuntu" project in Launchpad
<hakermania> jelmer, i'm talking about the needs-packaging bug
<jelmer> hakermania, yes, that shouldn't be against the upstream project
<jelmer> hakermania, see the link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<hakermania> jelmer, anyway, I made it against the upstream project and there's no problem (definitely, the reviewers care about bug's existence only).
<hakermania> jelmer, do you think the bug should be against ubuntu?
<jelmer> hakermania, yeah, it should be against ubuntu according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<jelmer> it looks like a bug task has already been opened against ubuntu on that bug
<beatpanic> good afternoon! stupid question about python launchpadlib, is it possible to login to launchpad with launchpadlib in an automatic fashion? I mean without browser intervention thanks!
<tumbleweed> beatpanic: browser intervention happens once, when you authorise the script forever (or for a limited time, if you choose)
<beatpanic> tumbleweed, ok, I understand now thanks
<directhex> what type of hardware is rothera ?
 * directhex whistles the "everything's broken and i have no idea why" song
<Laney> it wouldn't be so urgent but for the upgrade bug
<wgrant> directhex, Laney: Huh?
<directhex> <directhex> what type of hardware is rothera ?
<directhex> we've got mono failing to build on i386, but only on ubuntu buildds and some random mailing list person's xen vm. doesn't fail in debian or locally in pbuilder
<wgrant> rothera is not Xen, but that's about all I know.
<wgrant> Someone like lamont might know more.
<lamont> wgrant: rothera is an antartic base.  that'd make it circa 2004 tech
<wgrant> I would have guessed 2004/2005, but that's not immensely useful :)
<directhex> can we try a rebuild on a different piece of tin?
<Laney> can you find out what machine built https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77383717/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.mono_2.10.4-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz too? someone retried it before I Got to see
<lamont> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz
<lamont> cpuinfo claims 2
<Laney> lamont: what kernel?
<lamont> 2GB of RAM, 2GB of swap
<Laney> arch, I mean
<lamont> 32bit only
<lamont> 2.6.24-27-server
<wgrant> Laney: That was rothera.
<wgrant> Automatic build of mono_2.10.4-2 on rothera by sbuild/i386 1.170.5
<Laney> ah yeah, didn't know what to look for
<Laney> ta
<Laney> so it got rothera twice.
<directhex> <directhex> can we try a rebuild on a different piece of tin?
<lamont> how is it dying?
<Laney> assertion failure when building the docs
<Laney> worked in debian
<Laney> and locally, and ppa
<Laney> locally was i386-on-amd64 though
<lamont> I wonder if it just plain runs itself out of disk
<lamont> er, swap
<directhex> we're not ram heavy
<directhex> what does this look like, java?
<lamont> the machine doesn't support 64-bit
<lamont> you said docs
<lamont> and hell, gettext is java these days, at least for part of it.  makes me cry a little
<directhex> it builds on arm, don't those arm boxes lack ram?
<lamont> verily
<Laney> but does it build the docs?
 * lamont hip deep in some other stuff
<directhex> Laney, yessir
<directhex> Laney, we do a full build of everything, so we can run the test suite
<Laney> fair cop
<directhex> so we did a successful build on the arm box "genip"
<achadwick> If I copy a PPA package named with "~maverick1" in my PPA's maverick series to a different one and ask it to be recompiled, will the ~maverick1 be replaced with, say ~natty1 automagically?
<Laney> zirconium built it last time
 * achadwick assumes this is the right place to ask that question.
<bigjools> achadwick: no, it won't
<Laney> lamont: so if you can give it back to zirconium, that might be a useful test
<Laney> don't know if you can do that
<achadwick> Was guessing that was too much to ask. In my case I guess I do a -sa build targetted at Lucid as ~lucid1 and a -sd build following it for each of the other series I want to support in turn.
<bigjools> achadwick: you can't recompile the same source in different series anyway
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<achadwick> That's annoying. I assumed the .orig.tar.bz2 was series-independent. Mostly it's a pain because my source is absurdly huge.
 * achadwick sighs. Really need to organise more bandwidth.
<nigelb> achadwick: work off a VPS maybe?
<deryck> Hi, abentley.  Pitching to you.  (I *think* this is the normal time, though I'm usually late.) :)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<deryck> abentley, I pinged earlier, but I've formally handed off IRC to you now. :)
<abentley> deryck: gotcha.
<meme> i need help useing bzr to push source to a project
<meme> anyone?
<abentley> meme: What's the problem you're having?
<meme> well i think i figured it out mostly i dont know how bzr workes and how it pushes stuff to a launchpad project but i think i am figureing it out
<achiang> hello, i've a question around the way that bzr and launchpad interact. let's say i have two branches: ~team/project/branch, and ~team/project/test. i submit a merge proposal from test => branch, it gets merged, and everyone is happy
<achiang> but i don't like ~team/project/test cluttering up launchpad code page. is it safe to delete that branch?
<achiang> i know that trunk will have all the commits from test, so bzr will do the right thing, but iirc, launchpad will also display a link to ~team/project/test and say that code was merged from there... so if that branch gets deleted from LP, does that break that feature?
<tumbleweed> achiang: the branch will get its status set to Merged, and thus not clutter up the code page any more
<achiang> tumbleweed: ah, that is interesting. so a merged branch isn't supposed to show up on code.lp.net/~team/project/ ?
<tumbleweed> the default is to show branches with an "active" status
<tumbleweed> there are two inactive statuses: merged and abandoned
<tumbleweed> you can still find them if you want to
<achiang> tumbleweed: ok, thanks. now i see what you're talking about -- there is a drop down that says, "branches with status"
<achiang> tumbleweed: so, i must be looking at a project that has many unmerged branches
<achiang> tumbleweed: thanks for the explanation
<tumbleweed> np
#launchpad 2011-08-18
<bludude> is it ever going to be possible to translate .xml files?
<lifeless> bludude: in general? no more or less so than .c files : it all depends on something to extract (and export) the strings to translate
<lifeless> bludude: LP has a pluggable design for this, so you could write a module to teach LP about whatever app you are interested in that uses .xml files
<wgrant> bludude: Do you know about xml2po?
<bludude> I know about it, but I don't have time to keep converting stuff
<bludude> Is there a documentation format that LP can natively translate? I'd prefer a seamless solution.
<wgrant> We only support PO and Mozilla's XPI.
<bludude> ok, thanks. I know xml compatibility was tossed around as a google soc idea, but nobody actually did it :(
<george_e> I'm getting weird errors when importing an SVN branch...
<george_e> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/77483830/george-edison55-fltk-trunk.log
<mwhudson> george_e: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-svn/+bug/824933, which suggests that a bzr-svn update on lp will fix it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 824933 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "on branch, rebase, ... AttributeError: 'CachingBzrMetaRevision' object has no attribute 'changes_outside_root'" [High,Fix released]
<george_e> mwhudson: Also, if I create a branch that imports from say, a Mercurial repo., must I delete the branch and recreate it if the URL for the repo. changes?
<mwhudson> george_e: launchpad developers and admins can change the url
<george_e> mwhudson: More trouble, I'm afraid: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/77485683/george-edison55-dillo-trunk.log
<george_e> It's saying something about an HTTP 400 error.
<george_e> ...but I can checkout the repo. locally just fine.
<mwhudson> bzr-hg isn't nearly as mature as bzr-svn or bzr-git
<george_e> Could I try bzr-hg locally?
<mwhudson> (it's also possible the version on lp needs an update)
<mwhudson> sure
<george_e> What package do I need?
<mwhudson> guess :)
<mwhudson> although bzr-hg tip is probably a better bet
<mwhudson> (bzr branch lp:bzr-hg ~/.bazaar/plugins/hg)
<george_e> Thanks.
<george_e> mwhudson: Okay, I checked out that branch to ~/.bazaar/plugins/hg and ran 'sudo python setup.py install'
<george_e> ...but the command bzr-hg is not available.
<mwhudson> george_e: you didn'
<george_e> Am I doing it right?
<mwhudson> george_e: you didn't need to do that last steip
<george_e> I didn't?
<george_e> What command do I run?
<mwhudson> george_e: it's not a command bzr-hg, the plugin makes "bzr branch" understand mercurial repos
<george_e> Oooooooh.
<george_e> I get it now.
<mwhudson> so you can now say bzr branch http://bitbucket.com/adsadas
<george_e> Aha! Now I can repro. the 400 error.
<george_e> Thank you./
<george_e> Now to get it working...
<mwhudson> george_e: feel free to look through the bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-hg and file a new one if you can't find it already
<george_e> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-hg/+bug/821900
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 821900 in Launchpad itself "Mercurial import failing with HTTP Error 400: Bad request" [High,Triaged]
<george_e> Probably that one.
<mwhudson> seems likely
<george_e> I added a comment and marked that 'it affects me'.
<george_e> I guess that's all I can do.
<mwhudson> unless you know a lot about both mercurial and bazaar, i guess so too
<mwhudson> jelmer seems to be on the case though
 * chihchun got question about source build receipt
<chihchun> where I can setup  a new daily build? from the project page or team/personal account page?
<george_e> chihchun: You need to join the daily builds team first I think.
<george_e> Then you will find an option 'Create packaging recipe' on a branch's page.
<chihchun> humm...
<chihchun> I can create receipt in a team now, just confused where I can/should do this
<MTecknology> Could someone make me the owner of this recipe? https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/+recipe/jailkit
<MTecknology> I suppose everyone is sleeping....
<nigelb> I doubt.
<MTecknology> nigelb: you doubt what?
<nigelb> I doubt everyone's sleeping :)
<nigelb> Did you try opening a question against LP?
<micahg> MTecknology: I think support comes on in 4 hrs
<MTecknology> nigelb: i meant anyone that can do it
<MTecknology> i'm doing the question now
<MTecknology> nigelb: and askedededed
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/+recipe/jailkit
<MTecknology> er- didn't mean to paste that, sorry
<nigelb> heh
<MTecknology> now the waiting game!
<MTecknology> micahg: but i'm more important than people that sleep...
<MTecknology> I think they should give me higher build priority because of how awesome i am
<cemc> hi. I'm trying to upload a package for building to my ppa but I'm keep getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/668904/ . but I would like to upload the new source tarball. how can I do that?
<MTecknology> !away > michaelh1|away
<wgrant> cemc: You can't upload the same file with different contents.
<ubot5> michaelh1|away, please see my private message
<cemc> wgrant: is there a way to remove the old orig tarball?
<wgrant> cemc: No.
<wgrant> You need to give it a different name.
<wgrant> It's clearly not the same version.
<cemc> I've deleted all the packages that were built with it, from that ppa
<wgrant> You cannot upload two files with the same version but different contents to a single archive.
<wgrant> That doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> Because they are obviously not the same version if they differ.
<cemc> I was stupid and named the other one the same as this one...
<cemc> when I shouldn't have
<cemc> but this one is the original. is there no way to delete the other one? that one was made by me and this one I want to 'backport'
<wgrant> There is no way.
<cemc> well that sucks ;)
<cemc> thanks anyway
<MTecknology> cemc: debian based stuff is preety strict
<MTecknology> it makes things harder sometimes, but the policies are all there for a good reason, such as reducing the chances of conflicting data/versions
<cemc> I understand that. but why there is no way to remove something old completely from my ppa. as if it was never uploaded. if I delete the whole ppa and start a new one, would that allow me to upload the new tarball to the new ppa?
<wgrant> It gets really confusing for people, Launchpad, apt and dpkg if an archive has multiple files by the same name.
<wgrant> You can't presently recreate a PPA with the same name.
<MTecknology> cemc: there's always the chance that smoething archived the wrong stuff
<cemc> right
<cemc> like me in this instance ;)
<MTecknology> even if you only uploaded ond deleted before a a build... always have to assume it could have happened
<cemc> well not really but I did it wrong I guess...
<MTecknology> debian is an overly pedantic distro, when you get into it, you'll very much appreciate that
<cemc> lesson learned I guess :)
<MTecknology> yup- you'll learn many more
<cemc> thanks guys
<MTecknology> 3 days for ppa builds......
<nigelb> gah, can I unsubscribe ~ubuntu-members from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/gui-ufw/symbolic-add-remove/+merge/71995
<nigelb> the branch is in the ubuntumembers ownership which is going to spam about 600 people unnecessarily.
<wgrant> nigelb: Go to the proposed branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/gui-ufw/symbolic-add-remove) and use the edit link on the side.
<nigelb> yay! done :)
<nigelb> wgrant: Thanks! (I'm glad you're around during vacation :P)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<soren> I'm having serious problems with authentication against Launchpad.
<soren> One moment, I'm authenticated, the next I'm not.
<soren> henninge: ^
<soren> And I know I'm not alone with this problem.
<henninge> soren: I think there is something going on, let me check.
<soren> henninge: ta
<henninge> soren: We had to update the session secret for LP but the appserver cached the old secret, hence the log-in and out, depending on which app server you hit.
<soren> henninge: Ok, so once I've hit all the app servers, it should be fine?
<henninge> soren: the appservers have been restarted now to clear their caches
<soren> \o/
<henninge> so the issue should be gone now.
<soren> henninge: Excellent, thanks.
<henninge> soren: welcome
<dieck> does someone know if I can search for first introduced code text in a Bazaar Explorer log for a file? to find out at which revision that was introduced?
<adeuring> dieck: bzr annotate filename
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<deskro> hello
<deskro> is missing in the package binnaire qdus on libqt4-dbus_4.7.3-4ubuntu5_i386.deb Oneiric Ocelot 11.10
<MTecknology> The package build queue is ridiculous....
<geser> MTecknology: archive rebuild in progress but as usual it should have only a low priority
<MTecknology> geser: oooooh...
<MTecknology> geser: I just usually pich the crappy times then, huh?
<MTecknology> henninge: https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/+recipe/jailkit  <-- the owner didn't get changed on this
<henninge> MTecknology: I think I clicked the URL and got a 404 but now it worked ...
<MTecknology> henninge: i refreshed and got that..
<henninge> yeah, I misclicked ...
<henninge> now I am the owner ...
<MTecknology> i see that
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~henninge/+recipe/jailkit
<henninge> hm, I can only change to teams that I am a member of ...
<MTecknology> i'll add you to it
<henninge> yup, that would help
<MTecknology> done
<henninge> MTecknology: https://code.launchpad.net/~jailkit/+recipe/jailkit
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> you can remove me again
<MTecknology> thanks!
<henninge> np
<MTecknology> henninge: and now it's all fixed... in 3 days, it'll be ready for people to use...
<beatpanic> afternoon all! I'm writing test for my little launchpadlib based program, is it possible to write tests without querying directly launchpad (i.e. offline?) -- maybe by simulating launchpad functionality? thanks
<dieck> beatpanic: i think you can always branch launchpad itself and run it locally? Though I don't know if all api based functionality is available then
<beatpanic> dieck, mmm, too much overkill probably but it's an idea, in the meanwhile I was looking at python-launchpadlib tests
<soren> beatpanic: I'd create a fake launchpadlib that just returned canned responses.
<soren> beatpanic: So for my tests I'd replace launchpadlib rather than what launchpadlib expects to talk to.
<soren> beatpanic: Does that make sense?
<beatpanic> soren, yep makes sense I'll experiment a bit thanks
<soren> beatpanic: np
<tumbleweed> you can get somewhere with mocking systems (pymock / mox), but if you are using a lot of launchpadlib directly, it gets painful
<beatpanic> tumbleweed, yep, I was thinking about pymock, never used it so much, but I'll try -- thanks again guys
<deryck> adeuring, my turn at IRC now.
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<james_w> hi, it seems that some people are having troubles uploading larger tarballs to LP https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/816938
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 816938 in Launchpad itself "Tarball upload fails every time" [Critical,Triaged]
<james_w> is there anything that can be done to help them achieve their goal?
<ahasenack> which url do I need to use to have this bug focused in the ubuntu task? https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/813477
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 813477 in Landscape Client "Update landscape-client to 11.07.1.1" [High,Fix committed]
<paultag> Howdy, a build just failed because of a chroot problem on shipova -- https://launchpad.net/~fluxbox-maintainers/+archive/nightly/+build/2718380
<paultag> Just letting ya'll know, I'll retry later on tonight, but figured I'd poke ya'll
<paultag> glibc barfed :)
<paultag> (oh because of the supdoers, right, I should read more)
 * ahasenack starts guessing urls
<deryck> ahasenack, do you want this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/landscape-client/+bug/813477
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 813477 in Landscape Client "Update landscape-client to 11.07.1.1" [High,Fix committed]
<deryck> ahasenack, or the task above that one?
<ahasenack> deryck: one up
<deryck> ahasenack, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/813477
<ahasenack> deryck: thanks
<deryck> ahasenack, np!
<ahasenack> so /ubuntu/+source/<package>/+bug/<bugid>
<ahasenack> a little "select" icon wouldn't hurt ;)
<ahasenack> that being said, it doesn't allow me to nominate for a release, so this was in vain
<syke> I got a crash of colord on boot, and when trying to submit the crash detail I get this from launchpad:
<syke> "Unexpected form data
<syke> Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request."
<syke> known problem?
<deryck> syke, not that I know of.  Can you file a bug against launchpad?
<syke> deryck: nope, let me try that
<syke> I didn't know if there was a fundamental infrastructure problem
<syke> ah, it looks related to this:
<syke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/663984
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 663984 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Launchpad gets stuck when using chromium browser" [Undecided,New]
<syke> I'm using chromium as well
<syke> ack, that bug is almost a year old :(
<syke> ok, pasting the giant url from chromium into firefox allowed me to file the bug
<syke> thanks!
<deryck> abentley, over to you now.
<abentley> deryck: roger.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<james_w> hi, it seems that some people are having troubles uploading larger tarballs to LP https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/816938 has just been hit by someone else
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 816938 in Launchpad itself "Tarball upload fails every time" [Critical,Triaged]
<james_w> could someone advise as to whether there may be a problem with Launchpad?
<abentley> james_w: that sounds like  a problem with launchpad.
<tr0xan> man antom
<tr0xan> man antom
<tr0xan> man antom
<sarhan> hello guys
<tr0xan> man antom
<tr0xan> :p
<sarhan> we are the jerdhan !
<tr0xan> ZENGA ZENGA
<Neo31> tr0xan stop it please
<tr0xan> na99as mellougha el 5achabia Neo31 5irellek
<Neo31> Hello guys, we hare having some problems with users registering to your loco dir event here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/  it shows "openiduser526" with a broken link to their launchpad account. Any help please!?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ripps> I'm having trouble with one of the launchpad autobuilders, it says that it's missing a dependency in hardy, but I have that dependency in my ppa already, why isn't it using it?
<deskro> [14:38:34] <deskro> is missing in the package binnaire qdus on libqt4-dbus_4.7.3-4ubuntu5_i386.deb Oneiric Ocelot 11.10  < new package qdbus arrived thanks
<deskro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/qdbus
#launchpad 2011-08-19
<doko_> Subscribe somebody else ... ev ... Please enter at least three characters ... this is INSANE!
<dieck> doko_: you want to subscribe someone with a 2-char-username?
<doko_> dieck, yes, I tried :-/
<wgrant> doko: It's misguided and not ideal, but it's been that way for more than two years and this is only the second time I've seen someone complain about it. You can work around it by using the non-AJAX form.
<doko_> wgrant, non-AJAX?
<wgrant> doko_: Middle click on the link, or right click and open link in a new tab.
<doko_> wgrant, ok thanks, a bit handicapped with midle-click on a MacBook
<mvo> is it just me or is LP currently timing out really often? I got three timeouts in the last ~30min or so doing bug triage/reassign work on software-center
<jtv> cjwatson: where do you get the installer translations from again?  Not from Launchpad, right?
<gumara> jtv: Hi
<jtv> hi gumara
<gumara> Just ask Colin ?
<gumara> jtv: No Colin here?
<jtv> gumara: I guess not.
<gumara> :P
<jtv> dpm: maybe you can help with this.  I forgot how/where the installer's translations are gathered.
<dpm> jtv, they are distributed in the 5 top templates there: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/ca
<dpm> the main ones are debian-installer and ubiquity-debconf (graphical installer)
<jtv> What I mean is, do we use the translations from there to put on the CD?  IIRC there was some unusual process.
<gumara> dpm: Hi, I have some problem with translation in installer.
<dpm> jtv, the translations cannot be used in langpacks, so the developers export them and commit them in the code directly
<dpm> the other unusual bit is debian-installer
<jtv> dpm: I'm asking because gumara ^^ is having some trouble with a translation fix from May that hasn't worked its way into alpha3.
<cjwatson> jtv: most installer translations need to happen in Debiain
<dpm> jtv, gumara got his/her question answered on #ubuntu-translators
<cjwatson> er, Debian
<jtv> Ah, thanks.
<gumara> Trouble is this one https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/th/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Something
<cjwatson> OK, Ubuntu-specific strings are an exception
<cjwatson> probably just a matter of doing a fresh manual export
<cjwatson> I'll have a look
<cjwatson> and yes, those *do* come from Launchpad, just not automatically
<jtv> It looks like a fairly important fix.  The previous translation seems very wrong.
<doko> assume I have a bug_target object. How can I find out the associated series?
<cjwatson> gumara,jtv: ubiquity 2.7.16 will have the updated translation.  Thanks for the note.
<jtv> thanks cjwatson!
<geser> doko: isn't the bug_target the distro series itself?
<doko> geser: no
<doko> XXX https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/rootskel https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/oneiric
<doko> XXX https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/rootskel https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/oneiric
<doko> first is the bug_target, second the series
<soren> doko: Well, if the bug target doesn't have a distroseries attribute (ie if the bug task isn't targeted), you can go through .distribution.current_series.
<geser> doko: is that from existing bugs?
<doko> geser, existing bugs? no, creating them
<doko> it looks like the bug_nomination has a distroseries link
<geser> doko: depending on what you want to file the bug on you need different bug_targets: you first example if you only want to file it against the "rootskel" source package and the second one if you want to file it "rootskel" and nominate for Oneiric
<doko> geser: right, I want it for the distroseries
<geser> doko: lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSeries(name_or_version='oneiric') to get a distro_series object and on it use getSourcePackage(name='rootskel') and use this object as bug_target for your new bug
<doko> geser: trying to fix http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/svammel/trunk/view/head:/bug_reporting.py
<geser> doko: what is not working?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<apw> are we aware that PPA builds at least are dying and droping to CHROOTWAIT.  Looks to be glibc detecting memory corruption in sudo
<apw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77593315/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.linux_2.6.32-34.74~pre201108190906_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<xaprb> I have done "bzr branch" to get a working copy.  How can I change it to a newer branch that exists on launchpad?  I just threw away and re-branched, but it seems there must be a better way.
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<CarlFK> how do I search for a PPA for alsa? I want to try alsa 1.0.24 on 11.04
<deryck> CarlFK, I usually type "alsa ppa" into our search on launchpad.net or into Google....
<bigjools> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bigjools> it's even linked from the front page
<deryck> CarlFK, however, I'm on 11.04 and I have alsa-base at 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu1.  Is this what you want?
<CarlFK> there is a front page? :)
<CarlFK> deryck: yes... I think...
<deryck> yeah, seriously, bigjools, we have a front page? ;)
<CarlFK> test box, will re-install os once I am done hacking it to pieces
<bigjools> on the /ubuntu/+source/<package> pages it also links to PPAs containing that source
<bigjools> deryck: fancy that :)
<deryck> :)
<deryck> CarlFK, FWIW, I don't think you need to reinstall the whole OS to get the right alsa. ;)
<deryck> but obviously, that's not a Launchpad problem. :)  Good luck with it!
<CarlFK> huh... Installed: 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<CarlFK> bigjools: thanks for the url
<ahasenack> OOPS-2057CBB594
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2057CBB594
<ahasenack> for this url: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/annotate/head:/tools/write-mime-multipart (repeatable)
<deryck> ahasenack, ok, will have to wait for the OOPS to appear and then will take a closer look.
<ahasenack> deryck: ok
<deryck> abentley, handing off to you now.
<abentley> deryck: ack.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kamal> hi LP people ...  I've been consistently getting "Timeout error" from LP for the past 3 days in these two (unrelated) situations:
<kamal> 1. when I try to edit one of my PPA's description text https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight
<kamal> 2. when I try to view https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/807950
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 807950 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu Oneiric) "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with LookupError in remove_from_connection(): <_zeitgeist.engine.remote.RemoteInterface at /org/gnome/zeitgeist/log/activity at 0xb74ee2cc> is not exported at a location matching (None,None)" [High,Triaged]
<kamal> regarding (1.) ...  I can successfully edit one of my other PPA's description texts.  weird.
<abentley> kamal: We treat timeouts seriously.  Please file a bug.
<GTRsdk> hello
<GTRsdk> can an administrator cancel a ppa build for me?
<GTRsdk> I need this build canceled: https://launchpad.net/~gtrsdk/+archive/libreofficebuilds/+build/2732038
<GTRsdk> lamont: can you cancel that build for me please?
<GTRsdk> I think a recent upload will cancel it
<mars> abentley, around?
<abentley> mars: Hi.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are working, it just looks bad: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957 | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<slangasek> hi, can someone here explain to me how permissions to see private bugs are meant to work?
<slangasek> I've recently filed a couple of bugs against the update-manager package in Ubuntu that were filed as 'private' due to a bug somewhere else, and mvo wasn't able to see them
<bac> hi slangasek
<slangasek> bac: hi there
<bac> slangasek: private bugs are visible to members of the team assigned to be the bug supervisor
<bac> and to anyone directly subscribed to the bug
<slangasek> and in the distro, bug supervisors are done on per-package basis, or at the distro level?
<bac> slangasek: er, distro i believe
<bac> slangasek: but if you can see the bug, then all you need to do is subscribe mvo
<slangasek> right, but that's not the point :)
<bac> oh
<slangasek> the point is that the only people who are in a position to fix the bug aren't seeing it
<slangasek> so we have something misconfigured
<bac> ah, ok
<nigelb> woah, just got OOPS-2057AT170
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2057AT170
<bac> let me look
 * nigelb hasn't seen LP timeoout in a while
<bac> slangasek: so are those people in ~ubuntu-bugs?
<slangasek> checking
<slangasek> bac: yes, by way of ubuntu-core-dev
<bac> hmm
<GTRsdk> is it possible to have launchpad build packages in a PPA for Debian?\
<nigelb> ok, interesting. so apport retracer serivice is what's letting me see private bugs.
<nigelb> (it subscribes crash bug triagers)
<bac> slangasek: could you file a bug with and example private bug and affected person?
<slangasek> bac: when we were discussing this on #ubuntu-release, kirkland pointed out a related issue, which is that the bug supervisor for the 'qemu' project in LP, which uses LP bugs, was not receiving any notification of bugs flagged security/private
<slangasek> bac: would you like me to switch one of my existing bugs back?
<bac> you mean back to private?
<nigelb> "Security-related bugs are by default private (visible only to their direct subscribers)"
<nigelb> there.
<nigelb> and the direct subscribers is only the security contact.
<slangasek> bac: yes
<bac> slangasek: well, not if it is going to impede your real work
<slangasek> bac: it won't, now that I've talked to him out of band he already has the info on the bugs :)
<bac> ok, sure then
<bac> thanks and we'll look at it monday
<slangasek> bac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/828162; lp id mvo could not see it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 828162 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) "update-manager crashed with Package [u'nspluginviewer'] isn't available in _run()" [High,Triaged]
<slangasek> mvo: ^^ can you confirm you're blocked out of this bug again?
<mvo> bac: I can not see this one
<bac> but it is currently public
<mvo> bac: and I maintain update-manager in ubuntu  (my name is in the Maintainer field of the package)
<mvo> eh, sorry, I couldn't see it before slangasek made it public
<slangasek> bac: hah! well, LP *told* me I'd made it private again...
<slangasek> right, so, I'm getting timeouts trying to mark the bug private ;)
<mvo> aha, I got timeouts a lot today/prev day
<mvo> anyway, I call it a day now
<slangasek> bac: ok, since the timeout blocks me from switching this bug back to private, and the ajax interface doesn't give me any OOPS to look at... where's the best place for me to file a test bug?  staging?
<bac> slangasek: yes, but it is even more susceptible to time outs
<slangasek> phooey, why does staging want me to log in with a password
<slangasek> hah, and it's trying to insist that I change my password... pass.
<bac> slangasek:  OOPS-2057D167
<slangasek> oh, now I'm in
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2057D167
<slangasek> magic
<slangasek> bac: "Your search: 2057D167 didn't match any oops.
<slangasek> "?
<bac> slangasek: yeah, it isn't processed yet
<slangasek> ok
<bac> slangasek: i turned off javascript and got a real page in order to generate that
<slangasek> right
<bac> slangasek: i need to run, though.  i'll look for your bug on monday.
<slangasek> understood, thanks :)
<slangasek> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/824938
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 824938 not found
#launchpad 2011-08-20
<ripps> geez, what's with all the chroot errors with autobuilders
<akoskm> hi!
<akoskm> I would like to include some custom information in my package names, like commit-id from git tree and such as, example I can do this by tagging a bzr commit with the actual commid-id (if there any other ways let me know). My question is, can I include such custom information when forming the name of my package with recipes, or I can only use the variables presented here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes ?
<commandoline> Hello, it looks like a bzr branch hosted on launchpad is broken. I can't branch it and the web view doesn't work (the branch is lp:openteacher/2.x)
<commandoline> bzr: ERROR: No such file: ('information.png-20081222091428-1l7jkfpnqphdx5fa-1', 'marten-some-anti-spam-text-94@gmail.com-20101113205143-30q8dccmgy8a8bh6')
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openteachermaintainers/openteacher/2.x/files OOPS-ID OOPS-2058CBB239
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2058CBB239
<paultag> Howdy LP'ers. Why is it after I delete a package that the PPA retains the orig(.*)?.tar.gz files?
<paultag> I deleted a test package I made a while ago, and I re-uploaded it, and it rejected it because of a stale copy of a bum tgz
<nigelb> did you update version number?
<nigelb> I remember there was a very valid reason for it not to delete
<paultag> nigelb: I deleted the package
<nigelb> paultag: did you update eversion number on your reupload?
<paultag> nigelb: no, that would be silly -- I deleted it on the archive
<nigelb> I tend to remember that gotcha :)
<paultag> nigelb: this is my dfsg2 repack, and I don't want to rename it to dfsg3 and rebuild everything to un-build it just to upload to a PPA
<paultag> when I delete a package, it should be deleted
<nigelb> paultag: you can do a ppa2
<nigelb> like dfsg3~ppa2 or something (I think)
<paultag> nigelb: they would have the same orig.tar.gz
<paultag> nigelb: because it's dfsg2-1~ppa1
<paultag> nigelb: so debian local is 1~ppa1
<nigelb> yay, fun.
<paultag> nigelb: and upstream has the same orig.tar.gz
<paultag> which brings me back
<paultag> why did it not delete an old package I uploaded?
<nigelb> I don't know the precise answer, and I'm fairly sure those who know are asleep or away.
<paultag> screw it, I'll make *another* ppa
<nigelb> heh
<tumbleweed> paultag: you simply can't delete it. Also you can't delete PPAs
<tumbleweed> paultag: so stop worrying and bump the version number
<nigelb> I tried telling that :P
<tumbleweed> nigelb: people don't want to hear it :)
<tumbleweed> (quite reasonably. I don't think PPAs are very newbie / mistake-friendly)
<paultag> tumbleweed: I'm not pushing to a PPA to publish it
<paultag> tumbleweed: and I'm not a newbie, thank you :)
<paultag> tumbleweed: I'm making sure Fluxbox will build on ubuntu versions before I upload to Debian
<tumbleweed> paultag: no, but you're not the only person to complain bitterly about this
<paultag> tumbleweed: I don't care about it breaking other people, I just want to use it
<tumbleweed> paultag: people who use PPas to build things / test building things don't want debian archive semantics, they want it to do what they say
<paultag> right
<paultag> it's a fancy pbuilder to me :)
<tumbleweed> I rarely use PPas for test building, local building is faster and you can debug failures
<paultag> tumbleweed: yeah, but I've not got Ubuntu and this machine is a 1GHZ Atom that can't virtualize
<paultag> tumbleweed: so I debug locally for Debian and upload to a PPA to make sure it will sync fine
<paultag> I'm looking out for the MOTU here :)
<tumbleweed> heh
<paultag> Ah, christ. Thank jeebus I checked!
<paultag> looks like a depdendency is not syncd yet
<paultag> so it would have broke
<paultag> thanks ya'll :)
<GTRsdk> paultag: which dependency?
<paultag> GTRsdk: libmagickcore4-extra, I got a bug that 3 was being trasitioned out and I should fix the depends
<paultag> GTRsdk: did it and forgot about it, I'll check onerick
<paultag> it should have got in before DIF
<GTRsdk> oneiric currently has the newest packages
<paultag> yeah looks like one-rick libmagickwand3 and not 4
<paultag> OK, BBL
<paultag> one love
<GTRsdk> is it possible to get the build score for packages in a PPA lower?
<paultag> GTRsdk: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores :)
<GTRsdk> I should change oneiric in the change log to oneiric-backports?
<paultag> GTRsdk: there's no reason to :)
<GTRsdk> paultag: why?
<paultag> GTRsdk: why do you want a lower score? It's not a big deal to the farm, and it's also not a backport :)
<GTRsdk> paultag: some packages take x hours to build.
<paultag> GTRsdk: yeah, but there's more then one machine, if it's going to build, let it build
<paultag> GTRsdk: wait, you know this is not like golf, right? higher score = faster queue time
<GTRsdk> paultag: yeah. there are some builds that have a negative score and will take many days for them to be started
<paultag> yeah, like a copy from the ubuntu archive
<GTRsdk> yeah.
#launchpad 2011-08-21
<idnar> bleh, just got a timeout trying to create a project
<idnar> wait, no
<idnar> the timeout was just loading the project page after it was created, nevermind
<wgrant_> That's still very odd. Do you have an OOPS ID?
<idnar> OOPS-2059DW4
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2059DW4
<wgrant> Thanks.
<idnar> URL was https://launchpad.net/mantissa
<idnar> (although I guess that's probably in the OOPS info anyway?)
<wgrant> I think I might know what it is, but we'll see shortly...
<wgrant> Yup.
<wgrant> Yeah, 8.5s query trying to guess at possibly relevant source packages...
<wgrant> There's a bug for that.
<wgrant> Bug #739051
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739051 in Launchpad itself "Product:+index timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739051
<nigelb> wow, that's a very complicated bug to rread.
<nigelb> *read
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> lifeless has that effect on people.
<wgrant> er, bugs.
<nigelb> Haha
<idnar> haha
<nigelb> which bit is timing out? the source distribution bits?
<wgrant> Yeah. It's the fti/ILIKE stuff.
<nigelb> Lets make everything XHR! :)
<lifeless> wgrant: nigelb: it is however suitable for an engineer to work on :)
<nigelb> lifeless: Hah, ok I may have to agree there :)
<sagaci> Hi, I was just wondering if there was an option to sort translation page templates into a decreasing string like, ie. package with most untranslated strings at the start.
<mfraz74> is it possible to use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas to search for packages in a certain series?
<jelmer> mfraz74: I don't think it's possible at the moment
<mfraz74> jelmer: OK, but it would be a useful addition
<jelmer> mfraz74: I agree; you're always welcome to file a wishlist bug against the Launchpad project for things like this
<mfraz74> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/830519
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 830519 in Launchpad itself "Would like to be able to search PPAs for build series" [Undecided,New]
<hakermania> hello, i'd like to ask something about ppa's. Specifically I want to ask about this: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA where it says 'Supported Series'. Does this changelog looks OK for lp?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671779/
<hakermania> err
<hakermania> This changelog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671780/
 * tumbleweed would recommend adding a ~ppa1 because that's the version you want to use in Ubuntu, eventually (and you may want to do a few more PPA uploads before then)
<hakermania> tumbleweed, what is a ~ppa1? And whenever I want can't I delete a ppa and upload another one?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: something to append to the version: 2.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 No you can't re-upload the same version again, ever
<hakermania> tumbleweed, Can't I do tests? To see how it works?
<hakermania> Ok i see
<directhex> did we confirm that rothera and vernadsky are running a Lucid 2.6.32 kernel?
<directhex> we've isolated the mono build problem to an issue with EPOLL that only happens on those boxes
<elmo> directhex: they're running hardy, not lucid
<nigelb> directhex: Testing mono builds on lucid host was the first time I got a "sad" reply to "build success!" :)
<hakermania> tumbleweed, how do I append the ~ppa1 after the 0ubuntu1 before building(so when building to generate 0ubuntu1~ppa1 files? I tried changing the changelog but it outputs errors.
<directhex> elmo, ah. which kernel is that?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: yes, you change the changelog, Read the errors, they may be helpful
<directhex> 2.6.24. hm
<directhex> nigelb, yeah :/
<directhex> elmo, and the same applies for roseapple, which built okay?
<elmo> directhex: all the buildds are still hardy, AFAIK
<elmo> directhex: roseapple is on a slightly newer kernel
<directhex> elmo, do we know how much newer? we've narrowed down the "bad" commit, but the issue of what triggers the problem is still open ended, since that "bad" commit still builds fine in most places
<elmo> directhex: how about I just upgrade vernadsky + rothera to current?
<elmo> and I'll file an RT about getting them all up-to-date (they should have been anyway - obviously)
<directhex> elmo, if that works, then it means sweeping the epoll problem under a rug. which is kinda good enough, but feels like a cop-out. it'd certainly mean uploading new builds to oneiric stops being painful, i guess
<elmo> directhex: if the bug is only present in obsolete versions of the hardy kernel, I don't see that as sweeping stuff under the rug
<directhex> elmo, try it, i guess. ping me when it's updated, and i'll request a sync of 2.10.4-3
<TheEvilPhoenix> its probably been fixed in later kernels, is my guess
<elmo> (by the way, by current I mean current hardy - not lucid or something)
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<elmo> an upgrade of the buildd farm as a while to a new distribution will need a lot more coordination with the release team and such
<directhex> looks like the builders are mostly idle, so nobody should notice a reboot
<elmo> directhex: done
<directhex> that was quick
<Laney> fancy taking one offline to test-rebuild mono in its chroot? :P
<directhex> that'd be phenomenally useful, but i don;t know if it's possible :/
<Laney> maybe elmo is feeling benevolent
<elmo> Laney: sorry, I really don't have time, I'm running out of time to finish what I'm working on as it is - if that's the easiest way, you could file an RT, someone should be able to do it for you on Monday
<Laney> fair enough
<Laney> thanks for your help this far
<Laney> it'll be easier to try a sync of -3 at that point (but you can bet it gets picked by roseapple)
<elmo> well
<elmo> that's easy to fix
<elmo> I'll put roseapple into manual
<elmo> done - all but rothera/vernadsky are in manual
<elmo> if you can sync it now, go ahead - we'll wait it for to start building  then I'll unmanual the others
<Laney> erm, it's not actually uploaded to debian yet
<elmo> well, then I'll not do that..
<Laney> sorry
<propman> when i enter http://launchpadlibrarian.net my browser is just pointed to https:launchpad.net.   What is the correct method to view the files at http://launchpadlibrarian.net?   thanks :)
<jelmer> propman: there are links on launchpad.net to them
<jelmer> propman: there is no public index or anything like that for the librarian, it's just a file store used by launchpad
<propman> jelmer: ahhh...ok thnak
<propman> jelmer:  ok thanks.... :)  will have to do some wading through the site itself then.   much appreciated
<jelmer> what are you looking for specifically?
<propman> jelmer:  older linux kernels
<jelmer> propman: just the tarballs, or packages?
<propman> jelmer: probably packages would be best
<jelmer> for the tarballs, kernel.org is probably a better place to look. For Ubuntu, see e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux
<propman> jelmer:  ahhh...ok.   when googling, one of the references for them was launchpad but will check out the two you have sent too.   thanks again. :)
<hakermania> Hello, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671871/ And I cannot understand what's the solution of it, maybe because of the fact tham I'm not native english
<hakermania> Will it disappear if I upload the 2.2 version or a ~ppa2?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: it's saying you changed wallch_2.1.orig.tar.gz. You can't do that. Use quilt or make the package native
<directhex> elmo, does your backlog tell you which version of the kernel package you updated from?
<elmo> directhex: no, sorry - it was a 2.6.24-27, but I don't know which version
<directhex> -i386?
<directhex> wait, is that a type of kernel build in ubuntu? i lost track
<elmo> Linux vernadsky 2.6.24-29-server #1 SMP Wed Aug 10 17:10:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<elmo> directhex: ^-- it use to be -27- - it's a component of the version number
<hakermania> tumbleweed, Ok, I got it. Can't I upload a 2.2 version with different orig.tar.gz?
<hakermania> tumbleweed, I will add a wallch PPA to the Wallch Team in lp now, it will be V2.1. Should I include the ~ppa1 or not?
<directhex> elmo, okay, thanks. i'll try an original 8.04 iso in a VM, and update to -27-server
<tumbleweed> hakermania: whatever you want, but I generally recommend using lower versions in PPAs than in ubuntu. It's up to you how you want to version it, think it through
<maktrix> merged friends account with mine, how to split?
<directhex> if memory serves, hardy shipped with -23 or -24
<arune> hello, Im a launchpad newbie, currently I have launchpad to build binaries for a server software in a homeautomation project in a ppa
<arune> Id like to know if there is some easy way to add libv8-2.5.9.9 to my ppa so that the users of my ppa can upgrade that since my homeautomation software depends on that version
<arune> (or any way other than uploading the source package for libv8 and having launchpad build it for me)
<hakermania> tumbleweed, version 2.1 will be sent to revu for review soon. It fixes the things you commented about and plus some bugs
<hakermania> So the version will be the same
<hakermania> Nice, it build fine :)
<hakermania> I need some guidance here. I need to provide ppas both for gnome 2 and gnome 3, what should I do? Create different ones?
<maxb> maktrix: Oh dear. Not possible. One of you will have to create a brand new account.
<maxb> hakermania: Probably, yes. Your options are either separate PPAs, or ditinguishing the packages by different package names in a single PPA.
<arune> anyone? Im googling like crazy :)
<arune> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying ?
<hakermania> maxb, so I could name the one ~GNOME2ppa and the other ~GNOME3ppa? Also how can I overcome the orig.tar.gz error? By uploading newer version of the posted one?
<maxb> hakermania: No. You'd have to change the package *name*, not the version
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/daily/+build/2735315 appears to be stuck. Could someone stab karkalla?
<maxb> Or I guess the no-output timeout will stab it eventually
<maxb> huh,
<maxb> Apparently it's not stuck, just going insanely slowly
<hakermania> maxb, for example I tried uploading the ~ppa2 after ~ppa1 (which are different names actually) and I got the orig.tar.gz error :/
<maxb> So don't change the contents of the .orig.tar.gz
<hakermania> maxb, how so? I made a little change of a file, and then I created again a tar.gz, run again dh_make which made the new orig.tar.gz...A little change requires new orig.tar.gz file
<tumbleweed> hakermania: it doesn't require a new .orig.tar.gz, don't re-run dh_make
<hakermania> tumbleweed, then where does the change is saved?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: preferably as a quilt patch. Have you read the ubuntu packaging guide?
<hakermania> tumbleweed, yes I had once upon a time.
<tumbleweed> read the section on patch systems
<hakermania> tumbleweed, doing so
<maxb> hakermania: What are you packaging, anyway?
<maxb> And why are you re-running dh_make? It's a one-time getting-started tool
<hakermania> maxb, I am packaging my app, wallch. And I don't know why but I am constantly ruunning dh_make from the beggining. Ok, now I learned about the patch-system, but I still not get how the changes of the patch will be included to the new uploaded ppa
<tumbleweed> hakermania: I thought your app was Qt. Why does it care abuot gnome2 vs gnome3?
<hakermania> tumbleweed, Qt cannot change desktop background hehe, we call gconftool on gnome 2 and gsettings on gnome 3
<hakermania> plus some small changes to make parts of the code work
<tumbleweed> hakermania: that sounds like something you rather want to detect at runtime (and maybe use their C/C++ APIs)
<hakermania> tumbleweed, I was advised to make an app for GNOME 2.X and on for GNOME 3.X :)
<hakermania> and sounds rational
<hakermania> can someone explain me how does the made patch is uploaded? Does lp unpacks the orig.tar.gz and applies it, then rebuilds?
<hakermania> And when you have uploaded a ppa to lp, then you make only patches that apply to the initial one?
<directhex> elmo, fun times - still can't reproduce the issue in a VM, with hardy/2.6.24-27-server :p
<maxb> hakermania: So.. err, you're making changes to your upstream app? Not to the packaging thereof?
<maxb> In that case, you generally would *not* use a patch system, but you *would* change the upstream version number.
<maxb> However, I agree with tumbleweed, it seems needlessly overcomplex to ship two versions of the app just to call different command line tools
<hakermania> maxb, there are some changes as well to the versions, not only a command-line tool. Explain me a bit, when should I use the patch system, how would i upload with it and when should I change the upstream version number (I do the latter when I do minor changes to the proram)
<maxb> A patch system is relevant for storing a set of separate changes which need to be applied to the upstream source code, for the package
<hakermania> maxb, and why not making these changes, re-packaging and changing the upstream version?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: changing the upstream version every time you fix a typo means releasing a lot of upstream versions :) which is why you can use quilt to make minor changes on top of the last released version (or a native package to ignore all of this)
<hakermania> tumblweweed, Ok, let's say that I have my source, uploaded to lp, using the ppa system. Then I realize that something is wrong and I make a patch. Do I simpy re-run the dput command for the same .changes file?
<tumbleweed> no, .changes includes a hash
<tumbleweed> you run debuild -S and it'll generate a new .changes
<tumbleweed> (and if you are too lazy to drive quilt properly, it can generate an ugly quilt patch, too)
<lifeless> hakermania: you need to update the version every time
<tumbleweed> erm, dch for a new version, then debuild...
<hakermania> lifeless, Oh, hold on. Uploading the new .changes file isn't enough?
<hakermania> Also does this .changes file can be uploaded to revu as well, for a review?
<lifeless> hakermania: uploading a new changes file for a new version is enough
<lifeless> hakermania: but a common mistake new packagers make is thinking they can use the same version twice: you can't
<hakermania> lifeless, so only a 2.1 version, if a change made you should go to 2.2, is this what you mean?
<lifeless> hakermania: each version has to be totally unique - its a globally federated database, so once a version is out there, its no longer changable
<lifeless> hakermania: yes or 2.1.1 or 2.1build1
<maxb> Although a buildN suffix conventionally denotes a rebuild with no changes
<hakermania> Question, if I make a patch, will lp rebuild it and make new DEBS?
<hakermania> Also I uploaded the GNOME 2 package with the name of ~GNOME2ppa1 instead of ~ppa1 and it was rejected because of the orig.tar.gz file, again!
<hakermania> I don't get it :(
<hakermania> tumbleweed, for example how do I make a new version of the wallch_2.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1? Just make the patch, run debuild -S and reupload the .changes?
<maxb> What on earth?
<maxb> I just had a recipe build *source* build fail on lucid natty and oneiric
<maxb> with a BzrCheckError
<maxb> But exactly the same recipe for maverick succeeeded?!
<maxb> Also, why are recipe source builds being conducted with: bzr 2.0.4 on python 2.5.2 (Linux-2.6.24-29-xen-x86_64-with-debian-lenny-sid)
<maxb> ?!
<hakermania> maxb, interesting facts :P
<maxb> Looks like some builders are doing something very odd
<maxb> Re-requesting new recipe builds has resulted in lucid succeeding
<poolie> hi maxb
<maxb> Hi poolie
<maxb> Amusing conundrum I've found, isn't it :-)
<poolie> hm
<poolie> they consistently fail first and then succeed?
<maxb> No, it seems to be random
<poolie> that is strange
<poolie> what does the failure look like, when it happens?
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/74703/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<maxb> There's a failing buildlog
<maxb> Now, I know the dulwich branches have some dodgy text revisions in them, so the failure doesn't surprise me all that much
<maxb> Apparently bzr has grown better able to handle missing records in the standard fetch at some point
<maxb> But something deeply odd is happening, that there's still a copy of bzr 2.0.4 anywhere in the Launchpad infrastructure at this point
<maxb> jelmer: Hi, do you happen to know where the copy of bzr that Launchpad uses during source package recipe builds is stored?
<poolie> inside the builder image, i suppose, but i'm surprised by it too
<maxb> It's not in the chroot tarball
<poolie> i do know some of that stuff is build independently of launchpad itself
<maxb> I'm also rather confused by bzr claiming it's running on debian-lenny-sid
<wgrant> maxb: It was apparently decided to run bzr and bzr-builder outside the chroot.
<wgrant> maxb: Which makes every rather disastrously confusing and awkward to debug and upgrade.
<wgrant> maxb: (the initial implementation just used them as normal deps within the chroot)
<wgrant> Let me find the relevant bzr package...
<maxb> Well, at least that explains why the behaviour is varying - presumably it just depends on which builder ends up doing the build
<wgrant> Yes, and we and LOSAs have no visibility into the builders :/
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> hardy-cat-buildd has 2.3.1-0.0.ISPATCHED.8.04.1, lucid-cat-buildd has 2.4.0~beta4-1ubuntu1~1.IS.10.04
<wgrant> If there's anything other than those two around, something is pretty strange.
<wgrant> But the buildds are *very* strange, so that would not be completely surprising.
<maxb> Apparently these buildds are running lenny-vintage Debian testing!
<wgrant> That seems less than entirely plausible, but let's see.
<daker> hello
<daker>  i have created https://launchpad.net/slumber & i have checked "I do not want to maintain this project" by mistake, so i can't control it anymore, any LP admin to help me pls :)
<wgrant> daker: Let me reassign it back to you.
<daker> woo thanks :)
<wgrant> daker: It's yours again.
<daker> yes thanks wgrant
<wgrant> maxb: That log is rather worrying.
<maxb> I thought so
<wgrant> maxb: Have you seen any other similarly ancient builders?
<wgrant> I would get IS to check, but all the APAC people are probably still flying or asleep.
<wgrant> So that will have to wait until Europe, probably.
<maxb> I've never seen this issue until now, but then, it's only shown up because the dulwich branches are a bit screwy
<wgrant> The buildds might eventually be under LOSA maintenance, but until then everything around them is very awkward.
<wgrant> This wasn't so important when just about everything ran inside the chroot.
<maxb> Speaking of builders, karkalla is now nearly 4 hours in to a build which took between 5 and 8 minutes on other builders, for other series!
<wgrant> But then they moved bzr and bzr-builder outside it, so the host environment is important :/
<wgrant> I haven't done my morning sweep of the builders yet :) Killing.
<wgrant> And killed.
<maxb> I'm rather curious how it managed to take so long over a relatively tiny build
<wgrant> karkalla is not known to be as flaky and hangy as, say, bohrium, but it's not known to be perfect either.
<mwhudson> wgrant: is "chroot problems" being reported and looking like double frees inside bunzip2 a sign of a flaky builder?
<wgrant> mwhudson: shipova?
<wgrant> Or another builder?
<mwhudson> wgrant: i don't actually remember, sorry
 * mwhudson pokes at email
<mwhudson> wgrant: shipova, yes
<mwhudson> it was about a week ago, i guess
<wgrant> mwhudson: It probably has dodgy RAM, and was disabled for that for a few days. It apparently got reenabled a while ago, but has been pretty severely hung over the weekend... I will set it to manual
<mwhudson> wgrant: actually, friday at 05:10 my time it seems
<mwhudson> i retried the build, so the log is gone of course
<wgrant> (if you look at its history at https://launchpad.net/builders/shipova/+history, go back to the 19th and you'll see a... few failed builds)
<mwhudson> wgrant: heh
<mwhudson> glad it was a known issue anyway
<elmo> the chroot problem thing is sudo
<wgrant> elmo: Sure? That's the only builder I've seen it on, and sudo doesn't normally crash with a double free on a parse error, IME...
<wgrant> Or was shipova the only one with the bad config?
<wgrant> It's also hung again.
<wgrant> So I'm suspicious of it anyway.
<elmo> the double free on parse error is a red herring
<elmo> it's the same sudo thing as back in march
<elmo> lamont should have fixed it last week
<wgrant> It has been working for three days, yes.
<elmo> in any event, I hope you're going to file an RT or in some way let us know what's been done
<wgrant> My faith in sudo is hugely increased...
<wgrant> I was going to chat to lamont when he reappears.
<wgrant> As everyone else seems to be scared of the buildds.
<wgrant> And/or not know exactly what horrors have been perpetrated against them lately.
<elmo> wgrant: please file an RT - you're only furthering the SPOF of lamont otherwise
<wgrant> True, true.
<daker> i have another question: why ppas can't be deleted for ever ? ex : https://launchpad.net/~daker/+archive/ppa
<lifeless> they can be disabled forever
<lifeless> but deleting entirely would remove all knowledge of their existence
<lifeless> this would then allow you to create a new one with the same name
<daker> even if it's empty ?
<lifeless> and that would lead to breaking the version information constraints that prevent apt and dpkg on users machines being confused
<daker> i see
#launchpad 2012-08-13
<fAz4> Hi
<fAz4> Does anybody knows why launchap.net is not accessible from iran ?
<fAz4> is it blocked by canonical ?
<wgrant> fAz4: It's likely to be the Iranian government blocking it
<wgrant> We don't./
<fAz4> wgrant: i don't think so, because if it was filtered by gov, they would let you know
<fAz4> http://help.canonical.com/  is also not accessible
<wgrant> help.canonical.com doesn't exist
<wgrant> So that one's not surprising.
<wgrant> What's the error for https://launchpad.net/?
<fAz4> sorry http://help.ubuntu.com/
<StevenK> Which redirects straight to https://help.ubuntu.com/
<fAz4> This webpage is not available
<wgrant> fAz4: Which browser?
<wgrant> fAz4: Can you ping launchpad.net?
<fAz4> yeah i get ping
<fAz4> it's successful
<wgrant> Have you tried wget?
<fAz4> no
<wgrant> I'd suggest it
<fAz4> it's ok
<wgrant> It works?
<fAz4> 200 OK
<fAz4> yeah
<wgrant> Sounds like your browser is broken
<wgrant> Do you perhaps have a proxy configured?
<wgrant> That might be breaking it?
<fAz4> i checked it in the friends PC's also
<fAz4> you can't check these sites by chrome and firefox !?
<fAz4> but as soon as i set proxy, they work
<wgrant> Perhaps the Internet filter only blocks popular browsers, or something.
<fAz4> you know in iran the filtered page redirects to gov advertisements !
<wgrant> fAz4: Not HTTPS
<fAz4> google is https
<wgrant> fAz4: They can't redirect HTTPS. They can only block it
<fAz4> but it works
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> If they let Google through.
<Peng> wgrant: Iran has MITMed things in the pat.
<Peng> past
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> But that's only going to work if you've got a CA on your side or a cert on all your citizens' machines :)
<lifeless> wgrant: or your users click through the warnings.
<Peng> The former they've done in the past. The latter would not be hard. Just saying.
<lifeless> wgrant: and if all you ever see is the warnings, how will you know.
<lifeless> wgrant: in fact, step further, if you intercept downloads, you can inject the cert etc etc
<fAz4> so you mean it's a block by gov ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Sure, this all assumes that there are at least some users who read warnings.
<Peng> wgrant: There are users who read warnings. They whine about how hard they are to click through all the time.
<fAz4> i checked something,
<fAz4> when i check lauchpad with proxy, i can check it without proxy too !!!
<fAz4> just after first visit !
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/214401 spam comment #22
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 214401 in memaker (Ubuntu) "Installation of 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed" [High,Fix released]
<czajkowski> Laney: looking
<czajkowski> Laney: removed
<Laney> excellent, cheers czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/260001/comments/100 is spam
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 260001 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_bootloader()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<xnox> can it be please hidden?
<czajkowski> xnox: sure
<czajkowski> done
<xnox> czajkowski: thanks a bunch =)
<dholbach> hiya
<czajkowski> ello..
<dholbach> I'm sure somebody is, but I was wondering if anyone is having a look into bug 1029642 or bug 1031764
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1029642 in Launchpad itself "ScopedCollection:CollectionResource:#branch_merge_proposal-page-resource (landing candidates) dying from late evaluation of security rules" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029642
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1031764 in Launchpad itself "timeout on code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031764
<czajkowski> dholbach: jam was the last person who commented on it
<jam> dholbach: I checked last week and it wasn't timing out, but I see that it is today
<dholbach> jam: according to my script it's been since Jul 31st
<dholbach> but it might have worked intermittently
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2012-08-14
<ESphynx> Hey guys, so how do I go about building on other platforms than i386/amd64 with the builders?
<SudoKing> launchpad moderator here?
<SudoKing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/865672 re post #39 the fix committed status is incorrect and might confuse people (like myself, hoping there was an actual fix)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 865672 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) ""Adobe Flash Player Settings" dialog does not respond to mouse clicks" [Medium,Triaged]
<ESphynx> Guys? How to build for PPC on a PPA?
<wgrant> ESphynx: You can't. We only provide builders for platforms where we have secure, fast virtualization that can run on readily available hardware.
<wgrant> That basically means only x86 for now
<ESphynx> wgrant: oh. and amd64, right?
<ESphynx> wgrant: I remember before it was building ppc packages...
<wgrant> ESphynx: Right, x86 being i386 and amd64
<ESphynx> (And you still see the PPC builders in the list...)
<ESphynx> right
<wgrant> ESphynx: Those are for building official Ubuntu packages
<wgrant> Where the uploaders are trusted
<wgrant> So we can sort of get away without secure virtualization
<ESphynx> ah ok... so if I sign my package? will that work?
<wgrant> No.
<ESphynx> Ok. so that answers my question :P I guess before it was less strict?
<wgrant> Nope
<wgrant> Always been this strict.
<ESphynx> pretty sure I had a package build on PPC before!!
<wgrant> Not unless you work for Canonical or uploaded the package to the Ubuntu primary archive.
<ESphynx> might have dreamed
<ESphynx> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any idea why this keeps happening: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3719081 ?
<chrisccoulson> it's happening consistently for every build in that PPA
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^^
<bigjools> czajkowski: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112552998/upload_4033485_log.txt
<bigjools> and chrisccoulson ^
<crass_> I'm trying to merge an auto-generated account, but that feature seems to be broken. Is there another way to do this?
<wgrant> crass_: Yeah, there's a bug there for some accounts right now. File a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and an admin can sort it out for you.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<crass_> thans wgrant
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I know I'm pestering you about this, but do you think there's a workaround for seeing the data on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches somehow?
<czajkowski> dholbach: so I think skaet has swapped over a bug for that bug to be worked on
<czajkowski> jam: do you happen to know any more about this issue?
<dholbach> yeah, I know - I was just wondering if there was a workaround somehow :)
<wgrant> Is that actually the one you care about, or is it getMergeProposals?
<dholbach> the latter
<wgrant> Right, that's entirely different :)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/+activereviews then :)
<wgrant> Has +activereviews ever worked for ~ubuntu-branches?
<wgrant> I'd be pretty surprised if it did.
<lifeless> dholbach: activereviews is different to getMergeProposals again.
<lifeless> dholbach: pick *a* think, and stick to it :>
<wgrant> lifeless: Can I bump the timeout for ScopedCollection:CollectionResource:#branch_merge_proposal-page-resource back up to 9s? I think it should be enough to mostly work
<wgrant> But yeah
<wgrant> Conflating completely different timeouts -- particularly when some of them have probably not worked for >2 years -- is a bit confusing :)
<lifeless> wgrant: perhaps; its the regression right ?
<lifeless> wgrant: and purple are on it ? so the 9s is temporary ?
<wgrant> lifeless: It's the recent regression, yes.
<wgrant> We're looking at it.
<wgrant> But stacking makes the world burn, as usual.
<wgrant> A proper fix won't be coming this week.
<dholbach> hum, I'm surprised now
<dholbach> when I just tried launchpad.people["ubuntu-branches"].getRequestedReviews(status="Needs review") it worked
<dholbach> let me see if it works in the script again
<lifeless> thats a fourth api.
<lifeless> And different *again*.
<lifeless> Which one are you trying to use?
<dholbach> .getRequestedReviews is used in the script we use
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> maybe it was because I just use login_anonymously() for the test
<dholbach> used
<dholbach> we need to log in with the script though to find out who has which upload rights
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<dholbach> it might be a dirty workaround, but it'd work for now to login twice, once anonymously and once with credentials
<czajkowski> wgrant: see pm please!
<xnox> is https://launchpad.net/builders now private?
<xnox> I used to go there to see how busy the builders are
<mgz> apparently, I don't have rights either,
<xnox> but i used to be able to see it, even without logging in
<czajkowski> xnox: hmm I can see it
<czajkowski> not sure it's private
<xnox> it listed official ubuntu builders, ppa builders, current idle/busy and the queue counts
<dobey> czajkowski: i can't see it
<xnox> czajkowski: can you please logout and check again or like use a private window in your browser?
<dobey> but i can see /builders/$hostname pages
 * xnox is sad
<czajkowski> dobey: hmm  dont see any privacy border
<mgz> dobey: ha, so you can
<dobey> czajkowski: because you're on the lp team
<mgz> xnox: so, you just can't see the index page :)
<dobey> czajkowski: you can see everything :)
<czajkowski> dobey: you say that and then I equally get told I cant at times, it's most confusing
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> xnox: anywyas I can see it what's up
<dobey> czajkowski: well, you can see more than ~registry can, at least :)
<mgz> there's a bug there somewhere, either the index should be public, or the individual pages should be private
<czajkowski> dobey: it's so much fun at times, working out what I can see and what I am meant to see even 6 months in!
<dobey> the index should be public; at least, it used to be
<wgrant> It's public unless there's a bug.
<mgz> I suspect it's an unintended side effect of cjwatson's work
<wgrant> czajkowski can see it because she can see private PPAs
<wgrant> It's unrelated to cjwatson's work
<dobey> wgrant: ok, so there's a bug then :)
<wgrant> Right, there are a couple of bugs like this
<wgrant> Often involving private teams being involved in places they shouldn't normally be.
<wgrant> Let's see if I can dig up one of the OOPSes...
<mgz> okay, blame purple instead! :)
<wgrant> Nah, it's usually a regression from the recipe stuff
<wgrant> ... in 2010
<mgz> wgrant: would a traceback from me be useful for finding an oops?
<wgrant> mgz: Ah, indeed
<wgrant> I don't need to hunt
<wgrant> Often it's a 403 that's only visible to people outside ~launchpad
<czajkowski> wgrant: well wouldnt a nice purple strip be nice to see so I'd know!
<wgrant> So there's no easy way to get a traceback
<wgrant> czajkowski: Well
<wgrant> czajkowski: It's meant to be public
<mgz> <https://pastebin.canonical.com/72142/>
<mgz> the named team is not visible to me, so presumably private
<wgrant> Is it a recipe is it a recipe...
<mgz> so, a builder is just happening to be working on something from a private ppa right now?
<mgz> and that makes the whole index private?
<xnox> but that used to simply say "tomato-builder: building private source"
<xnox> without a link
<wgrant> It does now, too :)
<wgrant> mgz: It doesn't make "the whole index private"
<xnox> tadah it's back
<wgrant> It makes the view crash
<wgrant> :)
<xnox> we have 2 powerpc builders now! nice =)
<dobey> hrmm
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> So
<dobey> though, still can't build recipes from private branches i guess?
<wgrant> In this case there's a private team owning a private PPA building a source that was copied from a public archive
<wgrant> It's not actually recipe-related
<wgrant> dobey: Right
<anoninux> Hi guys, I submitted my package successfully like three times to my launchpad account but my page never updates: http://pastebin.com/wEXe7vXi
<anoninux> am I missing something?
<dobey> anoninux: you probably signed the package with a gpg key id that's different than the one for your lp account
<dobey> anoninux: dput being successful itself does not mean the upload was entirely successful
<anoninux> I couldn't find any place to enter my gpg key in launchpad
<czajkowski> anoninux: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html#upload-your-gpg-key-to-launchpad
<anoninux> thanks a lot, I'll see if that works
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<anoninux> it asks me to upload my key to Ubuntu keyserver? what?
<czajkowski> anoninux: yes that's gine
<czajkowski> *fine
<anoninux> but the launchpad tutorial says nothing about that
<czajkowski> anoninux: it's the correct server
<czajkowski> have to head
<czajkowski> but it's trusted
<dobey> anoninux: yes it does
<dobey> anoninux: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Publishing_your_key_to_a_keyserver
<dobey> anoninux: agree it could be more explicit about that though
<anoninux> ubuntu keyserver doesn't like my key for some reason: Error handling request. Exception raised: Failure("Error while decoding ascii-armored key: text terminated before reaching PGP public key header line")
<anoninux> isn't the format of my "ASCII-armored key"(?) like: F8DA CB5B F576...
<anoninux> why uploading something to launchpad is so frustrating
<dobey> i don't know. i've never had such issues
<dung> is this true? from source to ppa, no binary upload and unsupported arm*
<dobey> dung: yes, you can only upload source packages to PPAs; just the same as you can only upload source packages to ubuntu or debian. arm is not available to all PPAs, but if you have special need for it, you can submit a question on launchpad against the launchpad, and ask for arm to be enabled for your PPA, explaining why you need/want it
<dung> thanks
<dung> i found an entry in the mailing list with one replay 2009!
<dung> that's ok security - binaries can be anything
<dung> and source is trustable when reviewed
<MCR1> bzr merge and bzr push are not asking me for my password anymore and then fail with broken pipe errors - What can be wrong here ?
<MCR1> I have my ssh key set-up, until Sunday everything worked normally...
<MCR1> nothing has changed, the public part is uploaded to launchpad, other parts are in ~/.ssh
<MCR1> Help
<dobey> MCR1: what does ssh -vv yourlpusername@bazaar.launchpad.net say about the broken pipe?
<MCR1> dobey: ssh: Could not resolve hostname mcr2010: Name or service not known
<dobey> MCR1: what is mcr2010?
<MCR1> it is my username
<dung> his hostname
<dobey> there is no such user on launchpad; so it is not your lp username
<MCR1> ah sry, moment
<MCR1> I mistyped - now it works - but I cannot paste anything anywhere :-/ - strange
<MCR1> pastebin.com, paste.ubuntu.com all fail with all browsers - something's really strange here
<MCR1> but the command says: debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279, input_userauth_pk_ok, Authentication succeeded (publickey), Authenticated to bazaar.launchpad.net ([91.189.90.11]:22).
<anoninux> A message has been sent to okasion@gmail.com, encrypted with the key.. yay!
<dung> Kids!?
<dung> or daily live?
 * MCR1 removes the webapps PPA, which maybe messed with his config...
<MCR1> thx for the help
<dobey> MCR1: seems like maybe you have some network issues perhaps
<MCR1> dobey: yes, I remember there were some network related updates on Quantal on Sunday...
<MCR1> maybe it was the webapps preview ppa, which messed up things - we'll see
<MCR1> dobey: anyway, thanks a lot for your help - I know more now :)
<dobey> sure
<Corey> How do I grab the sources for a package that lives in a PPA? lp-pull-source doesn't seem to doit.
<xnox> Corey: if you have the ppa added, you can do $ apt-get source $package
<xnox> or find the url of the repository, find link to the *.dsc
<xnox> and do $ dget http://*.dsc
<xnox> dget will fork the http url as in the sources line, not on the launchpadlibrarian links
<Corey> xnox: Hmm, thought there was a tool that did it.  Thanks. :-)
<Corey> That worked well, thanks.
<Corey> Have to rename a package since the ppa author screwed it up.
<Corey> python-zmq is correct, python-pyzmq is... what are you even thinking. :-)
<ScottK> Is Error ID: OOPS-6d217177125a7771c6e43d54bf15c6ad something it would be useful to file a bug about?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=6d217177125a7771c6e43d54bf15c6ad
<wgrant> ScottK: Hm, yes, that's a new one.
<ScottK> wgrant: Bug #1036882
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1036882 in Launchpad itself "Timeout updating series specific tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036882
<wgrant> ScottK: That's not a timeout, actually.
<wgrant> It's a crash
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Using the queue page has convinced me that all OOPS's are timeouts I think.
<wgrant> Heh
#launchpad 2012-08-15
<crass_> I want to copy and rebuild a package from precise to oneirc and put the result in my ppa, is this simple with the website?
<crass_> I can do this with a normal ppa from another user by going to the "packages" section of the ppa and then "copy packages", but I don't see that section on the official page for the package
<micahg> crass_: see backportpackage in ubuntu-dev-tools
<micahg> crass_: and if  you'd like an official backport, check out requestbackport in the same package
<crass_> micahg: thanks, but I'm looking for a way through the website, to add to my ppa (yes I can do it locally and upload it, with I assume backportpackage)
<crass_> it'll be easier to create a recipe from trunk on the website
<micahg> hrm?  for a recipe look at the lp:ubuntu/series/source branch
<crass_> its too bad there's not an "official ppa" that behaves like regular user ppas
<crass_> micahg: right, that's what I'll end up doing, but it would be nicer if I could just copy/rebuild
<micahg> I don't understand, if it's from precise, why would you need a recipe?
<crass_> because I need it for an oneiric build
<micahg> umm, ok, but if it's a one time thing, you can just either backport the package yourself or request an official backport which can be used in PPA builds as well
<crass_> concretely, I need libvpx > 0.97 for head of ffmpeg, but oneiric is 0.96
<micahg> oh, heh, yeah, I don't know if I'd approve that one as an official backport, but you can just use backportpackage to upload the precise package into the PPA you're building the recipies into
<crass_> now that I think about it though, the recipe route is better any way
<crass_> any ideas why this is failing? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112700647/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.ffmpeg-extra_7%3A0.11.1%2Bgit20120814%2Br35993-0~r2~crass~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<crass_> Those packages should expist in precise with the required version numbers
<ScottK> The means they aren't installable, not that the don't exist.
<crass_> ahh right, a conflict
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ara> hello!
<ara> I have a problem with the new sharing options for private projects
<ara> I am part of a team who is maintainer and driver of a private project
<ara> until some days ago, the driver and maintainer was another single user (not member of this team)
<ara> but now, I cannot see the bugs
<ara> also, https://launchpad.net/checkbox-editor/+sharing is read only for me
<ara> so I cannot change the sharing options
<ara> any ideas?
<StevenK> ara: Yes, the UI isn't writable on production yet
<ara> StevenK, ok, so is there anyway for me in the meanwhile to gain permissions to the project
<czajkowski> ara: I did point that out to a user recently over private projects he's not part of QA but does work on it
<StevenK> Can we not call them private projects? They don't exist yet.
<ara> private bugs, it is then
<ara> either way, I don't have access to private bugs in that project
<czajkowski> StevenK: is there a way to help ara out
<StevenK> czajkowski: I suspect the best thing is to wait for sinzui.
<czajkowski> ara: sinzui is based in USA so wont be a good few hours till he comes online, sorry for the hassle.
<ara> czajkowski, no worries, we will wait
<ara> thanks!
<wgrant> ara: All the old bug visibility rules still apply.
<wgrant> ara: +sharing will soon mean you can just add yourself there to gain access to everything
<wgrant> But at present it's just like it always was
<wgrant> +sharing doesn't change anything yet
<MCR> dobey: Hi :) Just FYI: It seems Kernel 3.6-RC1 was creating the ssh/network troubles, but still not sure as I also created and uploaded a new key... Anyway - all works again now. :)
<ovnicraft> hello when i am the owner branch in LP and someone else wants to bzr merge from my branch i get this error:
<ovnicraft> Permission denied (publickey).
<ovnicraft> why this ?
<czajkowski> jam: mgz can you help here please. I'm on a call
<jam> ovnicraft: because your branch is private and they are not part of that team?
<jam> mgz: if you can follow up, I have to go pick up my sone
<jam> son
<ovnicraft> my user is part of the team
<ovnicraft> i added the sshkey, login with bzr in lp
<jam> ovnicraft: you added the ssh key to? your account? their account? They might need to try "bzr launchpad-login $LP_USER_ID" so that bzr knows who to connect as.
<ovnicraft> jam: user who wants to merge is part of the team
<ovnicraft> he adds the sskey in their account
<ovnicraft> jam: yes he did it
<ovnicraft> jam: i don't understand why this: users are part of the team, he add their sshkey and did bzr launchpad-login
<ovnicraft> w/o error
<ovnicraft> and can't merge my branch
<mgz> ovnicraft: do `ssh -vv yourlpusername@bazaar.launchpad.net`
<mgz> this isn't bzr related, you just need to work out what's borked with your ssh (could be one of several things) and fix it
<dobey> ovnicraft: the team has to own the branch, for members of the team to write to it; if you own it, only you can write to it
<ovnicraft> dobey: i know that but merge is not about write
<dobey> ovnicraft: ok, so they want to merge your branch into theirs?
<ovnicraft> dobey: yes
<ovnicraft> mgz: Permission denied (publickey).
<ovnicraft> with ssh -vv
<karni> Hi all. Any place I could read up on Launchpad scanning an ftp and automatically publishing files for download on project page?
<mgz> ovnicraft: right, and all the other output that -vv gives you? pastebin it if you're not sure how to interpret
<dobey> ovnicraft: which branch? if a user is having problems connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net with public key error, then it's probably an ssh config problem on their part
<ovnicraft> mgz: exactly: debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method;debug1: No more authentication methods to try.; Permission denied (publickey).
<mgz> karni: I'm not sure I understand you.
<ovnicraft> dobey: why ssh config ? he just generate ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ovnicraft> and that's all
<karni> mgz: I believe Launchpad has the ability to notice that I have put a file on ftp, and publish it as 'Download' on my project page. is that right?
<dobey> ovnicraft: did you add the public key id to the account in question on launchpad?
<karni> mgz: I would like to learn that and employ for automated apk publishing on project page.
<mgz> ovnicraft: I mean all of it, I get like two screens worth
<dobey> ovnicraft: also, is this on Ubuntu Quantal where the error is happening?
<ovnicraft> dobey: in question ?
<mgz> karni: not that I know of, generally the way you get things on the download page is to sign them with the gpg key associated with your account and upload
<dobey> ovnicraft: well you're obviously having a problem connecting with some key yes?
<ovnicraft> dobey: 10.04 server LTS
<karni> mgz: Right. But I've heard there's an automated way to do that. I'm going through https://help.launchpad.net/Code and looking for hints.
<dobey> ovnicraft: what launchpad user id is this error happening for?
<ovnicraft> infognuthink
<ovnicraft> dobey: yes that users can't, but with my user i merge w/o problems
<dobey> ovnicraft: and what branch are you trying to merge?
<mgz> ovnicraft: I see no evidence they have a key in ~/.ssh at all, get the full stderr output from that command I gave you and paste it
<dobey> ovnicraft: also, is the private key for the key listed at https://launchpad.net/~infognuthink/+sshkeys in the ~/.ssh directory for that user?
<mgz> karni: I use the lp api to avoid having to use the website, there may be another backdoor too
<mgz> but you could write a script that monitored some location for binaries and gpg sigs then used the lp api to upload them
<karni> mgz: Nice idea, thanks
<mgz> look at upload_to_launchpad.py in lp:~bzr-windows-installers for an example using that api
<mgz> ...without the tilde
<karni> mgz: Thanks!
<ovnicraft> mgz: http://pastebin.com/f8XuBZGq complete output
<dobey> karni: you can use lp-project-upload from lptools, as well
<mgz> ovnicraft: he's generated a gpg key, not an ssh key
<ovnicraft> mgz: why LP accept it as ssh key ?
<mgz> it doesn't, and that might be me guessing a bit too fast
<karni> mgz: dobey: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/automatically-import-files-to-launchpad-using-product-release-finder
<mgz> but ssh is complaining about ~/.ssh/identity near the top there
<dobey> karni: ah, well then, use that
<karni> Thanks guys, I might use the api some time as well!
<mgz> heh, 2009
<ovnicraft> mgz: https://launchpad.net/~infognuthink is the users with ssh-key
<mgz> also looks like that doesn't require the releases to be signed...
<mgz> ovnicraft: comparing with the valid key in that log...
<dobey> mgz: uploading with the API or manually on the web page doesn't require signing of uploads either
<dobey> mgz: it merely recommends it
<mgz> really? huh.
<mgz> 2048 0f:c3:6b:ec:93:af:cd:52:39:2f:e3:8c:eb:51:e2:88  openerp@OPENERP (RSA)
<mgz>    69. debug2: key: /home/openerp/.ssh/identity ((nil))
<mgz>    70. debug2: key: /home/openerp/.ssh/id_rsa (0xb924d2f8)
<mgz>    71. debug2: key: /home/openerp/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))
<mgz> he does not have the key he uploaded to launchpad in his ~/.ssh dir
<mgz> ...did I do that right... >_<
<mgz> I need a cheat sheet for every time this comes up
<ZTM> I uploaded the wrong contents for a package's name_version.orig.tar.gz to my PPA. Trying to upload correct fails. Is there a way to remove it?
<mgz> bump the version
<ZTM> hmm, so that is no.
<ZTM> okay, thanks
<mgz> ovnicraft: regardless, get him to check that the contents of .ssh/id_rsa.pub are the same as the key on his launchpad user page
<ovnicraft> mgz: he's fixing that
<ovnicraft> thanks for all
<karni> sinzui: Hi! I'm trying to use product release finder. I've set up the release URL, is there a way to poke launchpad to scan that location for new files, or I have to wait until tomorrow?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<george_e> How easy is it to transfer a branch from a user to a team?
<george_e> Example: I'd like to transfer these branches to a team - https://code.launchpad.net/win-cross/
<sinzui> karni: you have to wait for tomorrow, and since it takes between 16 and 20 hours to run, I think two days is a reasonable expectation
<sinzui> george_e: you can pull the branch from the user and push to the team...
<sinzui> george_e: if you own the branch and are a member of the team, you can use the Change branch details link on the branch page to change the owner
<george_e> sinzui: Ah, thanks.
<george_e> Launchpad is awesome. After changing branch ownership, the recipes using it are automatically updated.
<karni> sinzui: Thanks
<mterry> Hello!  I have a once-private project "thin-client-config-agent" whose branches are still private-by-default.  I can't create branches under it owned by ~ubuntu-core-dev (presumably as a result of the private-by-default?).  Can I get help changing this?
<czajkowski> mterry: this a canonical project ?
<mterry> czajkowski, yeah
<czajkowski> mterry: please see pm
<carldani> Hi!
<carldani> I have tried to find docs about a problem I see:
<carldani> bzr branch lp:flashrom
<carldani> launchpad has a bzr mirror of a svn repository, but cloning lp:flashrom only gives me r1559 although upstream is already at r1574.
<carldani> Any idea what could trigger this?
<carldani> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/112780535/flashrom-developers-flashrom-svn-trunk.log suggests that the import script indeed sees r1574 in svn, but somehow it does not end up in bzr.
<carldani> solved the mystery
<carldani> Just in case someone else is searching through the logs for a solution:
<carldani> If you want to know the svn revision on which a bzr mirror is based, try this:
<carldani> bzr version-info|grep revision-id|sed "s/.*trunk://"
<carldani> bye!
<george_e> Pushing to branches doesn't seem to be working.
<george_e> "ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying"
<george_e> Followed by: "Permission denied (publickey)."
<george_e> I had just pushed to that branch about 10 minutes earlier with no problems.
<george_e> ...and other branches I own are reporting the same error.
<StevenK> Permission denied is your ssh key
<george_e> There's nothing wrong with my SSH key. It was working 10 minutes earlier.
<george_e> I've been pushing to several branches all day without issue.
<george_e> I only started getting that error about 10 minutes ago.
<george_e> Ah, never mind - it's back up now.
#launchpad 2012-08-16
<dpm> Hey Launchpad folk, good morning. Last night I got a few e-mails about a failed PPA build. I don't quite understand what the issue is, as it's a daily build from a recipe, which uploads a new package upon every commit. I'm not sure whether it is a glitch or whether it is something I need to worry about. Here are the contents of the 2 first e-mails I got (of a total of 4): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150176/
<dpm> Any ideas what the issue could be?
<StevenK> File qreator_12.05.6-0~119~precise1.tar.gz already exists in Qreator daily releases, but uploaded version has different contents.
<StevenK> The recipe tried to upload the same version
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> the downtime is why cdimage builds are failing, and why half the distro builders have gone away too?
<Roj> how i can find path of ppa installation path in python?
<czajkowski> Laney: yes I think so, wgrant yes?
<wgrant> Laney: Yes.
<wgrant> A lot of things like that will be broken for a few hours over the next few days.
<Laney> fair enough
 * Laney questions "Official Ubuntu distribution builders will be largely unaffected by
<Laney> this maintenance." ;-)
<czajkowski> Laney: see our blog or launchpadstatus on idenit.ca/twitter also G+ and FB
<wgrant> Laney: Yeah, I'm not quite sure what happened there.
<czajkowski> Laney: delays :)
<Laney> czajkowski: I did see that, but all of the communication pretty explicitly mentions PPAs only
<czajkowski> this is what we were told
<czajkowski> and the others would be delayed hence the topic.
<Laney> not criticising, just explaining why i'm confused
<Laney> or was
<czajkowski> nods
<mandel> hello, I had to change my ssh keys in my machine and after I uploaded the public key I'm getting permission errors, any idea of what might be happening?
<czajkowski> mandel: not sur etoday may have been a wise day to do this :)
<czajkowski> wgrant: knock on effect ?
<mandel> czajkowski, ouch..
<wgrant> mandel: There's no problem on our end.
<wgrant> Sounds like you might have uploaded the wrong one, or your SSH client isn't looking in the right place
<mandel> wgrant, weird.. I'll delete all the config that sshebang added and will see if that helps
<mgz> mandel: run `ssh -vv yourlpusername@bazaar.launchpad.net` and see what the added output says
<mandel> on it
<mandel> mgz, wgrant, the following is the output of ssh verbose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150320/
<mgz> oo, that's fun, new one to me.
<mgz> key is accepted but agent can't sign
<mgz> try killing your ssh-agent and trying again? private key might be bad or have wrong perms or something
<wgrant> Sorry, ISP routing fail.
<mandel> mgz, sure
<czajkowski> wgrant: so knock on effect..
<wgrant> Heh
<czajkowski> wgrant: hah see I had to br right at least once :)
<czajkowski> it's rare
<mandel> mgz, killed it and tried again and same issue
<mgz> is the log output any different?
<mgz> you should have been prompted for your private key password
<mandel> mgz, same issue
<mandel> mgz, interestingly I just did the same with a windows vm and worked.. so I don't think it should be a problem in your end
<mgz> can you paste the output of ls -l on ~/.ssh please?
<mandel> mgz, sure, here you have it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150332/
<mandel> nothing too interesting i'm afraid
<mgz> nice and simple
<mgz> run `ssh-add -d`?
<mandel> no luck
<mandel> mgz, let me reboot the machine as a desperate move.. brb
<mgz> I guess it's some other key agent that needs restarting? what's the gnome one called?
<mandel> mgz, after restarting everything it worked.. I guess you were right some client was there with an old priv key in memory
<mandel> that was annoying
<czajkowski> mandel: at least tis sorted
<mgz> right, I think it was just gnome-keyring or something that needing restarting
<czajkowski> mandel: but next time not on days when lp is being a bit special!
<mandel> czajkowski, yes, I should have not played with this things
<mandel> mgz, really appreciate your help, I can get back to work now :)
<mgz> :)
<czajkowski> mgz: can you help me on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/205972  please
<mgz> czajkowski: really stuff like that should just be punted to ubuntu or something
<mgz> it's a packaging problem, better answered by people who do that (which it has been)
<czajkowski> mgz: we do retarget some stuff over but less specific stuff is us
<StevenK> We don't help with build problems like that, it's clearly not our problem.
<Lasall> hi, is it possible to copy packages from one ppa to another? (and if yes, how?)
<Lasall> ok found it, sry: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/89097
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<KPG> How can an existing ppa be deleted so that the ppa can be recreated from scratch?
<ESphynx> Hey guys what does “No suitable builders” mean?
<wgrant> ESphynx: It means that almost all of the buildds are in a truck moving to a new datacentre
<ESphynx> wgrant: AH! LOL
<ESphynx> Please drive carefully driver :P
#launchpad 2012-08-17
 * h6w is thinking about moving some projects from an svn repos.
<h6w> I like github's interface, but I also like launchpad's bug management.
<h6w> Particularly, my two concerns with lp are (1) the ease of forking, and (2) getting a good visual of the current state of the branches.
<h6w> Is there anyone around who has experience with both?
<StevenK> The ease of forking? bzr branch lp:project ; <hack> ; bzr commit ; bzr push lp:~name/project/a-new-feature
<StevenK> You do not need a server side 'fork' button
<h6w> Well, normally I'd agree with you, but there's a psychological "You don't have to learn bzr to work on this project." which draws people in.
<StevenK> h6w: You know svn, you can treat bzr like it
<h6w> Yes, *I* know this, but many of the people who get interested in our code like coding but not version control.  I want to treat these with kid gloves.
<dobey> nobody *likes* version control
<StevenK> h6w: It pretty much is like what I said, bzr branch lp:project, etc
<h6w> I have one person in particular who took code out of the repos, worked on it for a year, and then argued that he couldn't commit because the updates were too different.
<h6w> Yeah.  Maybe I'm asking too much.
<dobey> h6w: no version control system is going to solve that problem for any active projects
<dobey> if you maintain a fork for a year that isn't up to date with trunk; you're going to have problems regardless of the vcs
<h6w> Well, at least with github I can say "Here's your own fork, trash it, and I'll sort out the differences in a separate fork before merging back in.
<dobey> and you can do that on lp
<h6w> True, but not as easy visually.
<h6w> I get diff counts and analysis all through the web UI for free.  Can I do that with bzr?
<StevenK> h6w: Launchpad does 'Merge proposals' rather than pull requests. Here is an example https://code.launchpad.net/~stevenk/launchpad/no-more-add-bug-supervisor/+merge/119818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 119818 in knetworkmanager (Ubuntu) "wpa does not work with networkmanager, WEP works" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dobey> github shoving pretty colors on top of 'diff' has nothing to do with bzr or git
<dobey> and i have no idea what you mean by 'analysis'
<lifeless> h6w: show us something you're missing on LP on github, we'll see if there is a place on LP you missed it.
<h6w> By analysis, I mean merge proposals that follow the changes.
<h6w> Sorry, I've just been working on a project on github temporarily.  Now I feel spoilt, even if it's just pretty colors and layout.
<dobey> as you see on the link StevenK posted, merge proposals have colored diffs, yes
<dobey> and they update when the branch being prooposed changes
<h6w> Awesome.  That must be a new feature.  (I haven't looked at this seriously in a couple of years.)
<h6w> Also, this looks like what I'm suggesting. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/408097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 408097 in Launchpad itself "Making a new branch of an existing project on Launchpad is not obvious, requires having bzr installed and copying (some) branch data around" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> h6w: Merge proposals have had those features for about 4 years, actually.
<h6w> Is there a bug for "Branch information could be more dynamic and include user information on contributions" like github's little branch tree?
<dobey> branch info dose include user info
<dobey> does
<h6w> Hmmm, ok.  I'm going to have to give this a proper play.   At present it looks like a statically-generated image with little actual information (when compared against github's interface).
<dobey> oh you mean the silly little line graph thing?
<h6w> Yes.  Very silly but gives me a nice overall view, and allows me to go back years to see when someone looked at various things, contributions (which I know is quite mythical), and other stuff.
<h6w> Currently, for example, I'm trying to argue to a non-coding manager that we shouldn't pander to someone who hasn't commit in almost a year.
<dobey> launchpad doesn't have such a thing on each branch
<dobey> the one on launchpad just shows milestones and series branchse
<dobey> branches
<h6w> Yeah.  What would that be called? (So I can search for it in lp bugs)
<dobey> for each branch, you can however, go through the entire history on the web if you want in the code browser
<dobey> i don't know. scrolling horizontally in a tiny little area on a web page is like the most useless thing ever, really :)
<dobey> but there are local tools you can run inside a branch to get a huge pretty graph if you really want one, and the code browser on launchpad works pretty well, and lets you see diffs and such
<h6w> Personal preference.  I actually found myself looking at it on a daily basis since there were a dozen or so people actively working on the project in a single day, I could look at their changes easily and determine if I wanted to merge what they'd done recently.
<rmk> How deep is the build backlog?  Have a paid account and we're at 5 hours right now.
<czajkowski> rmk: can you let me know which project please
<rmk> metacloud
<czajkowski> and which ppa ?
<rmk> Both stable and devel
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~metacloud/+archive/devel  and https://launchpad.net/~metacloud/+archive/stable
<rmk> correct
<czajkowski> ok let me see if I can do something
<rmk> great thank you
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> sorry am just awake
<czajkowski> rmk: we're just looking into it, asyou can see from our topic our builds are delayed due to a move which hapened yesterday
<czajkowski> sorry for the inconvience.
<czajkowski> we did put this on the blog - blog.launchpad.net
<czajkowski> and also on twitter and indent.ica under launchpadstatus
<wgrant> It's taking a little longer than expected :(
<wgrant> But let me get you some builders...
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rmk> no problem, definitely understand
<rmk> while I've got you guys, I've always been curious what makes publishing take ~15-20 minutes at times?
<StevenK> If a large package is uploaded to a PPA or a large number of PPAs changed, usually
<StevenK> Sometimes the machine is just bogged down with an awful lot of requests
<wgrant> rmk: Sometimes the publishing machinery gets a bit overloaded when there's a lot of packages flying around. We're moving it to a new much bigger machine tomorrow (as part of this series of DC moves), which will hopefully bring it back to every 5 minutes consistently
<rmk> awesome
<wgrant> Or at least better than it is now :)
<rmk> It wasn't too bad but faster is always better
<wgrant> Definitely.
<rmk> Would you guys mind making another PPA private for us, https://launchpad.net/~metacloud/+archive/staging
<wgrant> rmk: Done
<rmk> thanks much
<czajkowski> rmk: need anything else?
<rmk> Can I have a pony?
<rmk> :)
<czajkowski> only if I can have sleep and that's justnot going to happen any time soon!
<rmk> haha, yeah, datacenter moves are always painful
<rmk> ran a large systems team for a massive ecomm site for years and we were pretty much always in the middle of a move, I don't envy you guys
<wgrant> rmk: I've shifted your devel/stable builds up to next in line
<rmk> cheers
<codemaniac> where i can reset my launchpad password
<codemaniac> any holy man for help ?
<czajkowski> codemaniac: https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<codemaniac> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> np
<codemaniac> but have one issue i have multiple emails there
<codemaniac> so cannot confirm theprimary one
<codemaniac> can you do an backend update ?
<codemaniac> or send reset mail to my email
<czajkowski> codemaniac: you'll need to work out which one as we cant go changing peoples settings on them
<codemaniac> i understand czajkowski
<codemaniac> thanks anyway
<codemaniac> got in thanks , with a random guess
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<pmjdebruijn> is there anything going on the the PPAs?
<pmjdebruijn> I've got builds queued to the 22th...
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-unstable/+build/3728321
<pmjdebruijn> while it's no disaster... it's found it a bit peculiar
<pmjdebruijn> it says 21th now :s
<MCR1> pmjdebruijn: I think there is some scheduled downtime
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> "Build delays due to hardware move"
<pmjdebruijn> it was in the topic
<pmjdebruijn> shame on me
<MCR1> pmjdebruijn: http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-code-hosting-unavailable-22-00-utc-2012-08-17
<pmjdebruijn> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> thanks
<wgrant> Launchpad's about to go offline for a couple of minutes while we switch to a new DB master.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how is the best way to go about a bug report on gnome player in lubuntu
<silverarrow> I have a problem with gnome mplayer, and it is the same on at l east three different computers
<silverarrow> when I play anything the windows can go black if I try to resize window, or have full screen view
<silverarrow> it is a lubuntu or perhaps debian issue
<silverarrow> I a have had the same setup in puppy linux with gnome player and it works fine and is very stable
<silverarrow> there is a lubunt channel but they are not very good with bug reports there
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codehosting & PPA uploads unavailable from 22:00UTC | Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codehosting & PPA uploads unavailable 22:00-02:00 UTC, build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<danilos> fwiw, it seems build delays have started yesterday already, I expected them to start happening tonight instead :/
<wgrant> danilos: http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-downtime-august-16th
<wgrant> During this time there will be significantly reduced capacity in the PPA build farm. Interruption starts: 07.00 UTC 16th August 2012
<danilos> wgrant, ah, thanks
<danilos> I've only seen the next blog entry, ta
 * apw doesn't seem to be able to file a simple bug against cloud-init today: OOPS-5095067de5536d061b6e5677ec1b0278
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=5095067de5536d061b6e5677ec1b0278
<mgz> ...why is that on lp-oops
<wgrant> 'cause ubotu's out of date
<mgz> but doesn't actually seem to be found on either oops or lp-oops
<wgrant> mgz: We probably still have a huge queue from the DB switchover
<wgrant> apw: How many times have you retried?
<wgrant> We're on a new DB server that has never been a DB server before, so you may be suffering from cold cache
<mgz> apw: sorry, you'll have to wait to find out, what method did you use to file?
<wgrant> (also, this weekend nothing involving the datacentres is exactly 'simple' :P)
<mgz> but you've looked like you're having such fun...
<apw> wgrant, about 10 times over two minues
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> apw: Is this during the dupe search stage, or the actual submission?
<apw> wgrant, after i've typed the title and description, so i assume dup search?
<wgrant> apw: The description is after dup search
<apw> wgrant, shows how much i read :/
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> apw: Any better now? There was a DB load issue for 15-20 minutes around the time you asked.
<apw> wgrant, worked that time, thanks
<wgrant> apw: Great.
<ScottK> It would be cool if Launchpad got itself listed in http://tos-dr.info/ and then linked to it in the TOS.
<dobey> ugh, was the /builders page view crashing issue not fixed yet?
<silverarrow> anyone clerver with bug launching from ubuntu?
<silverarrow> clever*
<dobey> bug launching?
<silverarrow> sorry bug report
<silverarrow> lol
<dobey> run "ubuntu-bug package-name" ?
<silverarrow> thanks dobey
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, guys! We're having the Ubuntu Developer Week in about two weeks, and I'd like to know who may be willing to help us with a 1-hour session at 1800UTC on August 29 about hosting code in LP with Bazaar, and automated builds, recipes, and all that stuff.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/builders is a private page now?
<dobey> ScottK: there's apparently an issue when one of the builders is building a private package it causes the /builders view to crash
<wgrant> Specifically, building a private build of a public source in a private PPA owned by a private team that you cannot see
<ScottK> Lovely.
<dobey> but yeah, i guess that wasn't fixed :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> If any of you is interested, and can't find me on IRC, you can send an email to joseeantonior AT ubuntu DOT com
<ahasenack> hi guys, launchpad is giving me an oops when I try to view a merge proposal
<ahasenack> OOPS-1825e1c0b0bfc3ba6382c997678977e2
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1825e1c0b0bfc3ba6382c997678977e2
<ahasenack> I viewed it quite a few times already today, but now it's oopsing
<ahasenack> is this about the DC move?
<ahasenack> all the merge proposals from this project are failing like that it seems, I just tried a few other random ones
<ahasenack> all merge proposals listed here: https://code.launchpad.net/landscape-project/+activereviews
<beuno> ahasenack, already being chased
<ahasenack> beuno: thanks. This channel is silent, so I wasn't sure
<beuno> ahasenack, being chased in the internal channel  :)
<dobey> well, as code hosting is scheduled to go down in ~1.5 hrs anyway, not sure how far you'll get in fixing that :)
<ESphynx> Hmmm what does hide comment do
<ESphynx> I’ve lost it
<dobey> it hides the comment
<dobey> you can only see it on comments which you're allowed to hide
<ahasenack> beuno: it's back up, thanks
<ESphynx> dobey: any way I can ‘unhide’ it?
<ESphynx> ( I clicked by mistake )
<dobey> ESphynx: there should be an un-hide link on the comment you hid
<ESphynx> I don’t see it at all anymore :S
<dobey> the comment either?
<ESphynx> nope
<dobey> are you not logged in any more?
<ESphynx> still logged in
<ESphynx> and going to the comment URL says you’ve lost somethign?
<dobey> what's the comment url?
<ESphynx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394998/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 394998 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ecere-sdk -- cross-platform developer toolkit" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ESphynx> This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it
<dobey> there
<ESphynx> thanks. what was it?
<dobey> it's unhidden
<dobey> i don't know why you couldn't see it
<ESphynx> why didn’t I have persmission? (i wrote the comment?)
<dobey> maybe a bug in lp
<dobey> or maybe a side effect of current transition of hardware stuffs
<ESphynx> ah yeah
<dash> I'm getting 'ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host' when trying to push to launchpad. is this service down currently?
<wgrant> dash: see /topic
<dash> oh, looks like it :) http://identi.ca/notice/96123490
<wgrant> we're moving it to another DC now
<dash> wgrant: Good luck. Hope it goes well :)
<apw> wgrant, i assume the lack of jobs scheduling onto active buildds is known?
<wgrant> apw: For private PPAs, yes.
<wgrant> apw: Private PPAs need the source published before they can build, and the publisher is currently disabled as we're reattaching SAN volumes and stuff onto the new machine
<apw> wgrant, no for the main buildds
<wgrant> Hm, that should be working.
<wgrant> apw: Do you have a link to a bad build?
<wgrant> It's possible that the builders have gone crazy again
<apw> wgrant, i am looking at the powerpc queue which is still full, and two empty powerpc builders
<wgrant> Yeah, those two have been problem children over the last few hours
<apw> wgrant, armhf appears to have one builder which isn't pulling jobs either
<wgrant> I'll get someone to look at them once we've finished migrating the current set of hosts
<apw> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> 'cause we're currently moving three very large datasets
<george_e> I was about to say something about pushing to a branch but I just saw the notice :)
#launchpad 2012-08-18
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Ubuntu SFTP uploads down; use FTP instead | Build delays due to hardware move | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wzssyqa> what the build farm is busy for?
<wzssyqa> My job is Scheduled to 2 days later
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there an issue with the bug reporting section of the site
<ActionParsnip> I keep getting timeouts when I am reporting a new bug
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+packages I'd like to have wine1.5 build bumped :)
<lifeless> mthaddon: hi
<mthaddon> lifeless: hi
<mthaddon> lifeless: I was about to head home unless you needed anything?
<lifeless> mthaddon: you ping
<lifeless> ed
<mthaddon> lifeless: ah, yeah, issue solved - it was related to OOPSes on the homepage of LP because blog.lp.net was unreachable
<lifeless> kk
<lifeless> sleep well
<mthaddon> thx
#launchpad 2012-08-19
<deostroll> Hi. My bug got an incomplete status. One of the team members responded to it saying it needed more info, and provided steps to run to acquire bug information. I had responded back. But what now of the bug status? Should I change it to new again...?
<Lockal> hi. Why do I get "Timeout error" when I try to report bug with apport?
<wgrant> Lockal: Did it give you an OOPS ID?
<Mkaysi> Is something wrong with Launchpad? I am randomly receiving "please try again later" messages.
<wgrant> Mkaysi: On any particular pages?
<wgrant> There's still some minor fallout from the DC move this weekend, but that shouldn't be happening.
<Mkaysi> I got in first when logging in and second time when I marked one bug as also affecting another distribution.
<Mkaysi> That bug was #869712
<Lockal> wgrant, OOPS-8cc7e55fe5296e1adf0a11208cc4a0d0 or OOPS-8032a443103d05c098f3304c85034084
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=8cc7e55fe5296e1adf0a11208cc4a0d0
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=8032a443103d05c098f3304c85034084
<wgrant> Lockal: How many times have you retried?
<wgrant> It looks like there's some kind of transient network issue, so I'd expect a retry to work.
<Lockal> wgrant, about 5 times... Don't say me I accidentally created 5 duplicates! :)
<wgrant> Heh, no, a timeout aborts the transaction, so everything is reverted :)
<wgrant> Lockal: if you expand the "Extra options" section you'll see a tags field. Can you try emptying that out, but saving a copy of the content so you can add them once the bug is filed?
<wgrant> I think that might work around the timeout.
<Lockal> wgrant, current tags are "apport-crash amd64 quantal possible-manual-nvidia-install ubuntu compiz-0.9 possible-manual-nvidia-install ubuntu compiz-0.9 need-amd64-retrace"
<Lockal> should I delete them all? I would like to get retrace
<wgrant> Yeah, I can see that from the OOPS. There are 7 unique tags, which is pretty high, but normally works...
<wgrant> Right, delete them for the initial filing, but you can add them as soon as it's filed.
<wgrant> And it'll be retraced
<Lockal> ok
<wgrant> Well, as retraced as nvidia crashes can be...
#launchpad 2013-08-12
<asac> hi... what was the magic to get a buglist like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+bugs
<asac> in txt?
<asac> StevenK: ?
<cjwatson> asac: (not an authoritative LP developer answer but) it's usually best to use the API to get whatever information you need in your preferred form
<cjwatson> i.e. https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bug_target
<lifeless> asac: +text IIRC
<lifeless> asac: oh, the list? hmm
<lifeless> asac: I'm with cjwatson, use the API
<wgrant> lifeless, cjwatson: +bugs-text, fwiw, but that's very much deprecated in favour of the API.
#launchpad 2013-08-13
<erichammond> I got the latest version of launchpadlib using bzr, which appears to be 1.10.2, but it still does not seem to have archive.copyPackage() as documented in https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive  What am I missing?
<wgrant> erichammond: That doesn't require a launchpadlib upgrade. Are you sure you're telling it to use the 'devel' API version?
<wgrant> eg. Launchpad.login_with('my app', 'production', version='devel')
<erichammond> wgrant: *that's* what I'm missing.  I'll give it a shot.
<coresnake> hi guys im having trouble logging into launchpad, i made an account ages ago and i dont remember email, i want to chagne the information on the page because I dont want google to cache it with my real name anymore, can someone help me please?
<erichammond> wgrant: much better, thanks!
<wgrant> coresnake: What's your Launchpad username?
<coresnake> this is the page https://bugs.launchpad.net/~redacted/+assignedbugs
<coresnake> i think username was coresnake
<wgrant> (we sorted it out in PM)
<b8e5n> Hello people, I tried to build an application using launchpad auto generation, but it crashes. I am reposting my problem.
<b8e5n> Repost :
<b8e5n> I am trying to build a package recipes from launchpad, but it crashes. If I build with the same recipe locally it works. It crashes while it's trying to rebuild the Tar.
<b8e5n> here is the crash report: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146919411/buildlog.txt.gz
<punter> I'm new: When I upload a source package to launchpad, does it automatically get built for every (recent) release of Ubuntu? If not, is there an automatic way to do it other than submit many times?
<beuno> punter, it doesn't  :)
<punter> :-)
<beuno> you can either use recipes to build from a branch
<beuno> or you upload every 6 months, when there's a new version
<beuno> but it needs to be built for each Ubuntu version
<beuno> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<punter> so I execute dput once for each release
<punter> ok
<punter> aha
<punter> thanks for the link
<beuno> is where recipes are explained
<beuno> that's probably on the fancy side
<punter> My perl module gets updated every month, and I want my PPA to be kept updated. I guess that means I have to build 3 times each month (once for each release)
<punter> Recipes are for bazaar? I use git
<punter> Or could I use both?
<beuno> punter, you can import the git branch into bzr in launchpad automatically
<dobey> punter: you'd have to create a  branch on launchpad that imports from the git
<punter> I tried uploading my package a second time for a different ubuntu release, and got a rejection email because the same .tar.gz already exists
<punter> What should I do? Just rename the new .tar.gz to something else and retry?
<punter> will dput work then?
<punter> File libxml-myxml-perl_0.0993-1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Jabber-related packages, but uploaded version has different contents
<punter> What's the way to go?
<punter> anyone? :(
<punter> :'(
<dobey> you can't upload the same version to different series
<dobey> you should append ~$SERIESNAME$BUILDNUM to the version string in debian/changelog before generating the source package and uploading
<dobey> using recipes does that automatically
<dobey> but for manual uploads, you need to do it manually
<punter> series = ubuntu release?
<dobey> note that is a ~ (tilde) not a dash; do not put multiple dash characters in the version string
<dobey> yes
<dobey> precise/raring/saucy/etc
<dobey> so ~precise1 for example
<punter> ok...
<punter> let me try that
<punter> Which part of the changelog file should I add that tilderelease?
<punter> to?
<punter> the version number?
<punter> so (0.0993-1) should become (0.0993-1~precise1) ?
<punter> (dobey)
<dobey> yes
<punter> thanks!
<dobey> well, your version number should have a little more in it than that probably
<dobey> but that should work
<dobey> like 0."0993-0ubuntu1~precise1" is what i'd use
<punter> Magic, worked like a charm! https://launchpad.net/~karjala/+archive/jabber
<punter> dobey: why would you use the word ubuntu in your version number?
<punter> Why is i386 the only architecture mentioned in Build Status? https://launchpad.net/~karjala/+archive/jabber/+packages
<dobey> punter: because you're building it on ubuntu, not debian. and packages in debian only get the -1 if they are in debian and that's the first build of that version in debian
<dobey> punter: and it only shows i386 if it's an Architecture: all package, because it only builds it once, and is installable on all architectures
<dobey> and arch all packagets only build on i386
<punter> indeed the same build is installable everywhere (it's a pure perl library) - but what if that were not the case? Should I have listed all architectures to have the software get build on each one?
<punter> Are most of my questions answered in the docs? Should I stop bothering you people?
<dobey> 'any' will build on all of them. for packaging questions #ubuntu-packaging is a better place than here
<dobey> and yes, most all the questions are answered in the docs
<punter> ok
<DarkPlayer> hello, i have a problem with my code import from a git repository. Somehow launchpad is unable to update the bzr brach and tries to sync it every minute, but i can not see any errors in the log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/147502572/mqchael-pipelight-master.log
<DarkPlayer> git clone works without any issues
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Imports from some HTTP git servers don't update properly at the moment (bug #1072461). Is that repository exposed over any non-HTTP protocols?
<ubot5> bug 1072461 in Launchpad itself "Code import from github does not take latest commits" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072461
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: The git is also exposed via ssh, but thats not supported (by launchpad)
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: is there at least any way to stop launchpad from importing it every minute without deleting the branch?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: I've suspended it.
<wgrant> It won't update until we fix that bug.
<DarkPlayer> thanks
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: is there any plan to fix this issue in the near future ?
#launchpad 2013-08-14
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: I think I have a fix.
<wgrant> Am investigating.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: nice, but i already created a git mirror supporting the git protocol which hopefully solves my problem
<punter> My "punjab" package in my launchpad repository is not searchable at all from launchpad.net searchbar: https://launchpad.net/~karjala/+archive/jabber and https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=punjab
<punter> Is there something I can do to make it appear in the search results?
<smoser> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/cloud-init.html#2013-08-01%2022:12:33.994912
<smoser> anyone have ideas on that
<smoser> xnox kicked a clean import for me
<smoser> and it failed that way
<dobey> smoser: stable release branches are set read-only
<maxb>  It feels like lp has revoked some permissions the importer needs
<dobey> smoser: if you want to fix a broken branch by importing to it, then it needs an RT or question on launchpad, i guess
<maxb> it did not used to
<maxb> I wish people wouldn't pull permissions the importer uses out from under it
<dobey> dunno. my understanding was that release branches are set to read-only when a stable release of ubuntu is made.
<smoser> dobey, maxb the error mentioned above is from re-import (throw away history and start import anew)
<smoser> its possible that just hadn't occurred before. that the importer had never tried to import history a release that had been closed.
<dobey> smoser: ah, that could be it. importing to maverick at this point would definitely be odd by any means
<smoser> any ideas as to how to get it done anyway ?
<smoser> "re-import from archive history" seems like a reasonable path to work.
<smoser> ie, i'd like cloud-init to have some source :)
<dobey> smoser: i'd ask a "question" against answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, or file an RT for it.
<dobey> smoser: you're trying to import it to maverick, or to saucy?
<smoser> the history was screwed up and imports would fail
<smoser> due to some combination of importer bugs or lUser error (probably smoser's fault)
<dobey> probably importer bugs
<dobey> it seems to create broken conditions quite often :)
<smoser> so i wanted importer to work
<smoser> and we tossed the history with the intent of letting the importer figure it all out
<smoser> the issue that started it was that i had decided to ifght the importer at some point over revision controlling .pc files (which i still think is sill, but am willing to not fight a bot over)
<smoser> s/sill/silly/
<dobey> yeah. i certainly don't have enough permissions to help fix it though. i think a losa will have to help. i think the questions system or an RT are the best way to do that, these days
<dobey> (or ping one who is on duty at the moment, in the event it's a trivial thing to fix)
<maxb> It probably needs a code change to give back the importer the permissions it is written to expect to have
<smoser> dobey, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/234047
<smoser> maxb, ^
<smoser> xnox, also. ^
<smoser> i figured that launchpad question was more reasonable as it might then be found by someone less "connected" (to canoncial) than myself.
<maxb> There's a bunch of branches for cloud-init all ready on jubany, it's just erroring when it tries to upload them
<maxb> It looks like it's trying to register a new official branch to represent the history in maverick-proposed
<smoser> that would make sense.
<smoser> thats what i want.
<DarkPlayer> Hello, is the tag {git-commit} in bzr builder scripts for git imports supported ?
<maxb> smoser: I don't know when this got broken, but I think we're going to end up needing a code change
<smoser> maxb, thanks, and any help is greatly appreciated.
<maxb> the only way I can see to not do that would be for ~techboard to create a new team, add themselves and ~package-import to it, and make it the owner of the Ubuntu distribution object in Launchpad
<maxb> Which probably would grant ~package-import rights that it really shouldn't have
<DarkPlayer> okay after changing the builder script version to 0.4 (to support the git tag) I encounter bug 915505 and the builder crashes. As the revision numbers are not linear in the git import and even decrease sometimes, I will stick to the time as the only reliable way to prevent duplicate source uploads.
<ubot5> bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "0.4 recipes: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
#launchpad 2013-08-15
<jamesh> anyone around who could help me out in renaming a project?
<StevenK> jamesh: Which project?
<jamesh> StevenK: https://launchpad.net/unuty-scope-hollywood to unity-scope-mediascanner
<jamesh> unity-scope-hollywood, even
<StevenK> jamesh: Did you need an alias?
<jamesh> Nope
<StevenK> jamesh: All done
<jamesh> thank you
<xnox> maxb: smoser: not reading the whole backlog. but yeah, importer seems to be missing permissions.
<maxb> xnox: I think this is probably fallout from attempts to define API access permissions in terms of 'can upload'
<xnox> maxb: i remember laney or someone from membership board was giving package-importer team membership, after it expired from somewhere.
<maxb> I don't think this is a team issue, I think it is more likely that either the code was changed, or the status of old distroseries was
<xnox> ok. yeah, teams look fine.
<maxb> I think the problem is that the permissions system now formally acknowledges that core-dev are not allowed to upload to maverick-proposed, but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be able to call SourcePackage.setBranch for it
<czajkowski> xnox: boo
<xnox> czajkowski: =)
<Mez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdebug/+bug/1096464 <-- want to set won't fix for this, but can't select it ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096464 in xdebug (Ubuntu) "xdebug does not display errors by default" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> Mez: that'd be someone on the bug squad I think
<Mez> czajkowski: I worked it out - my ubuntu dev team access had expired, revoking my inherited membership to bug control
<Mez> so, working as expected.
<czajkowski> cool
<mordred> 9
<smoser> maxb, so what options do i have at this point. if i want to have lp:ubuntu/cloud-init functional again ?
<smoser> wrt
<smoser> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/234047
<maxb> Well, ideally we'd get the permissions fixed
<maxb> But we could hack the importer code to omit the setBranch API call for selected distroseries
<micahg> maxb: there was a temporary loss of privs a while back, maybe just retry the branch?
<maxb> No, This has already been done, it is not transient
<micahg> ok
<thomi> LP build recipies will should build dependencies from the PPA they're building into, right?
<dobey> thomi: it will pull deps from the PPA if the version of the dep in the PPA is newer than that of the dep in the main Ubuntu archives, yes.
<dobey> thomi: the deps have to be successfully built *and* published, before they'll get pulled, though.
<thomi> hmm, something odd is happening then :-/
#launchpad 2013-08-16
<odra> Hey
<odra> Anybody here? I need someone who knows english to tell me something D:
<dobey> odra: just ask your question. do not ask to ask
<odra> Ok.
<odra> In English, is there a rule that you should always capitalize the first letter?
<dobey> sure. but how is that related to launchpad?
<odra> So, would menu items and titles such as "Open File..." be incorrect english? Since they capitalize more than the first letter?
<dobey> #launchpad isn't a grammar school :)
<dobey> you need to ask the design guidelines for your target platform
<odra> Then you are telling me the way they are written isn't bound to the english rules but to the design rules employed by the platoform?
<dobey> if you wnat help with design issues for apps on ubuntu, then #ayatana or #ubuntu-design (don't know if the latter exists) would be a good place to ask
<dobey> i'm telling you it has nothing to do with launchpad.net :)
<odra> Sorry I didn't know where to ask.
<odra> Because the brazilian portuguese translation team won't capitalize the words like the english does under the premise that it isn't allow in the portuguese language, so I'm checking with english speakers and with the ABL if that is right.
<dobey> then ask in #ayatana or #ubuntu-design for more help
#launchpad 2013-08-17
<happyaron> looks that the ppa builder chindi10 is experincing some problem, all of my builds on it are failing with same errors like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147790422/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.fcitx-chewing_0.2.1-1~quantal1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<happyaron> shows that its /home/buildd/.sbuildrc needs to be fixed.
<wgrant> happyaron: Indeed. I've prevented further builds from being dispatched to it, and I've retried all the failed builds. Thanks for letting us know.
<happyaron> wgrant: thanks for responding, :)
<saiarcot895> Is launchpad starting to use diffs?
<saiarcot895> (when doing "sudo apt-get update")?
<tfogal> hey all, can't seem to find an answer in LP's help about this.  Is there a way to 'tag' a user in a bug comment?  e.g. "@username" or similar.
#launchpad 2014-08-11
<sergio-br2> if I can nest branch into a main branch, why launchpad complains about submodules? I can do this manually in the recipe
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> how many time delay to appear a uploaded package in launchpad repo*?
<skypce> how many time request a package to appear  in launchpad repo*?
<Ashok> Hi
<Ashok> I m trying to update crash report for a non packged binary ... but getting errors ...
<Ashok> Is there a way to skip checks for package search?
<cjwatson> skypce: somewhere in the general area of 5-15 minutes.  If you get no response then see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<chrigl> hey. is there any way to define "deb http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise-updates/icehouse main" as a build dependency for PPAs?
<skypce> hello
<skypce> i am uploaded a package
<skypce> but nothing append, it doesnt appear in packages
<skypce> for upload i need sign into bzr launchapd-login*?
<tsimpson> skypce: how long has it been since the upload completed?
<skypce> all night
<skypce> in a ppa
<skypce> i was delete it
<skypce> and create other new
<skypce> now i was uploaded files again
<tsimpson> skypce: then you should have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<skypce> this is the problem
<skypce> key is not in launchpad
<dobey> chrigl: no, you can only define other PPAs as dependencies of a PPA. but you should probably have all the packages that are needed to build a package you wish to upload to a PPA, in the PPA itself.
<chrigl> dobey: ok… thanks.
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> i have this error
<skypce> add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<skypce> gpg: skipped "01C907DC": secret key not available
<skypce> i am working from pbuilder
<skypce> each time it looses the key
<skypce> how can i enable the key from launchpad?
<cjwatson> Don't see why it wants the secret key, particularly since that isn't the key ID for that PPA
<cjwatson> I suspect this is junk left over in your local /etc/apt/trusted.gpg somehow
<cjwatson> You can use apt-key to manage it
<skypce> thank you cjwatson
<sergio-br2> Unable to import branch because of limitations in Bazaar.
<sergio-br2> The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported.
<sergio-br2> why launchpad does not simply ignores git submodules?
<sergio-br2> if I can nest branch into a main branch, why launchpad complains about submodules? I can do this manually in the recipe
<cjwatson> Just ignoring git submodules would give wrong results ...
<cjwatson> I'd just construct the source package externally if I were you.
<cjwatson> I think at any rate it's rather unlikely that non-trivial git->bzr import bugs will be fixed.  There haven't been engineers working on that for some time.
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, but sometimes I have a git repo without submodules, and launchpad continue to complain
<sergio-br2> the big deal with the git->bzr import is that i can maintain a package up to date without touch it
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, are there any way to use a debian folder branch in launchpad, that downloads the tarball from upstream?
<sergio-br2> i'm helping to maintain libretro ppa. It has 23 packages, and growing. 3 of them i have to update manually
<sergio-br2> to build the package using multi core, is it dh $@ --parallel
<sergio-br2> ?
<sergio-br2> i'm using it, but it seems that it does not work, at least in my laptop
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Honestly I'd just do it outside LP.  There's nobody available to fix bzr import bugs, really.
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: dh $@ --parallel should work, but to test that in sbuild you'd also need some flavour of the -j option.
<cjwatson> Or --debbuildopts "-j4" or whatever in pbuilder, I think
<sergio-br2> you mean in the sbuild command?
<cjwatson> Yes, man sbuild
<sergio-br2> like sbuild --debbuildopts "-j4"
<sergio-br2> and in the debuild ?
<sergio-br2> i'm compiling mame here...
<cjwatson> sbuild passes that through to dpkg-buildpackage which sets an environment variable which is what tells dh --parallel what to do
<cjwatson> Please read the documentation for your tools - this doesn't take much searching!
<sergio-br2> :p
<sergio-br2> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> And --debbuildopts is for pbuilder, not sbuild, just in case you're using that.  For sbuild it's just -j4.
<cjwatson> (Or whatever.)
<sergio-br2> but in launchpad farm, it do automatically, right?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<sergio-br2> ok, great
<sergio-br2> thanks
<cjwatson> sbuild:                         "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=\"parallel=".$main::nr_processors."\" " : "").
<cjwatson> (That's in launchpad-buildd's sbuild fork.)
<sergio-br2> ah
<cjwatson> I guess the stuff in sbuild-package is more relevant.  Anyway.
#launchpad 2014-08-12
<nxn> is launchpad down for anyone?
<zenitraM> I can't access launchpad from a couple EC2 instances on the 54.209.0.0/16 range
<zenitraM> is there any DDoS going on or something? I can't even ping it, while it works from another instance on the same region on a different IP range
<wgrant> A couple of our routers are having issues. We're working on it.
<wgrant> It's not a DDoS, but rather some BGP issues.
<wgrant> So it'll work from some places but not others.
<nxn> good to know. I will stop pinging and just try again in the morning. guys have a good night
<zenitraM> oh, thanks!. ping me if you need any help debugging
<AlecTaylor> hi
<cjwatson> Hello.
<AlecTaylor> Hmm, so not all launchpad projects have to enable their bug tracking functionality?
 * AlecTaylor is trying to report a bug at: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js
<cjwatson> Correct, and PPAs don't have bug tracking anyway.
<cjwatson> Generally you should just contact the person-or-team maintaining the PPA
<cjwatson> Indeed it says as much on that page.
<cjwatson> "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact chris lea."
<AlecTaylor> Mmmk
<AlecTaylor> Was a little confusing seeing the "Bugs" and "Answers" tabs, was hopeful
<cjwatson> Ah, those take you to bugs reported by (etc.) the person owning the PPA.  Yeah, a little confusing
<AlecTaylor> Yeah
<karno> Hi, i've got an assembler source code initially translated via "IAR Embedded Workbench" which I know to compile via msp430-as but have some problems with the following line
<karno> mov.w   CM_1 + CCIS_1 + CAP, &CCTLX
<karno> can someone tell me how to make this constant or in normal assemlber?
<karno> sorry original line is: "mov.w   #CM_1 + CCIS_1 + CAP,   &CCTLX"
<karno> ouh.. just noticed I'm in the wrong "launchpad" channel
#launchpad 2014-08-13
<midzer> hi. Is it possible to login with my former launchpad account with new "Ubuntu One" login redirect?
<dobey> they are the same account, so yes
<dobey> they have always been the same account, in fact
<midzer> well, then it looks like my account is gone :|
<dobey> how do you mean? are you using the correct e-mail to log in?
<alesage> technical question about the builders on Launchpad, I'm doing some pkgbinarymangler mangling: is the an env variable which names the /build/buildd/<package_name>/ directory?
<BigWhale> Greetings. Is there anything wrong with the build system at the moment?
<dobey> not afaik
<dobey> so says https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> although all the queues say empty, which is a bit odd
<dobey> so something might be stuck
<BigWhale> dobey, it appears it got unstuck. :)
<SerethiX> Hello guys, I have an issue installing wine using the ppa, can someone help me with that?
<dobey> SerethiX: ask the owner of the PPA
<sergio-br2> i heard that launchpad will have a feature to packaging to debian
<sergio-br2> is it true?
#launchpad 2014-08-14
<bhushana> hi, can anybody tell me how do I edit the status of a given release target through launchpad's email
#launchpad 2014-08-15
<alesage> PPA-builder-masters: is there a way to compel a PPA-build to drag in a package as a dependency save doctoring the build's debian/control file to add?
<tsimpson> that is the way to manage build dependencies
<alesage> tsimpson, sure; I'm talking about doing this during pkgbinarymangling, e.g. in the dh_auto_test script, to pull in a special dependency to enable coverage reporting--is there a sudo command that'll give me apt-get powers there?
<alesage> somehow this seems less illegal than modifying a building package's debian/control
<tsimpson> no, you don't have root access in the build
<dobey> doesn't pkgbinarymangler mangle *binary* packages?
<alesage> tsimpson, thanks--which debhelper or dpkg script runs early enough to facilitate editing control?  reading a log but nothing leaping out at me
<dobey> ie, for the langpacks thing, it strips translations out of binary packages for getting them into langpacks
<alesage> dobey, I do see that in pitti's code, yes--I think it does this by overriding dh_translations (i.e. diverting it)
<dobey> alesage: what are you trying to accomplish exactly? nothing runs early enough to alter debian/control in a PPA (and nothing should alter it)
<alesage> for the record I'm using these diversions to replicate a pbuilder-hooks process we use in Jenkins presently
<dobey> ok, so PPAs don't have diversions for langpacks and such
<alesage> dobey, right the 'no editing control' seems ethical
<dobey> if you want to enable diversions of dpkg build tools on PPAs somehow, you probably need to talk to wgrant about adding a feature to launchpad to do that
<alesage> dobey just wanting to add li'l ol' gcovr to everybody's control so that I can spit out coverage.xml
<dobey> alesage: the best way to do that is probably to just fix the packaging to do that
<alesage> dobey, for the record it's working in a PPA with pkgbinarymangler installed, I think that's the design
<alesage> dobey that's fair, good suggestion
<wgrant> pkgbinarymangler is always installed.
<wgrant> It disables most of its functionality for PPA builds.
<alesage> wgrant ok I'm learning :)
<wgrant> If your pkgbinarymangler changes depend on a package, your pkgbinarymangler should depend on that pacakge.
<alesage> wgrant, intriguing, wouldn't have thought of that--this means I could drag in a package, e.g. via pkgbinarymangler itself
<alesage> we'll call it retromangling
<wgrant> If a package uses another package, it must depend on that package.
<wgrant> So if you adjust pkgbinarymangler to use gcov, pkgbinarymangler must depend on gcov.
<alesage> for the curious, an early sketch of this is in lp:~allanlesage/pkgbinarymangler/coverage-mangler
<alesage> wgrant, this sounds just, let me experiment with
<alesage> wgrant, also thanks--the 'pkgbinarymangler always installed' resolves a question as to how my modified version was pulled in
<ricotz> hello, please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/253093
<alesage> I'm finding that my dputs to PPA don't always arrive--some do, some don't http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8056412 --am I making a versioning error here?  or is there a permissions scheme?  this is for https://launchpad.net/~allanlesage/+archive/ubuntu/coverage-mangler-12
<dobey> alesage: are you getting e-mails for them?
<alesage> dobey good q let me investigate
<alesage> dobey thanks, should've gone directly to that :/
<dobey> :)
<alesage> dobey in this case I'm getting 'already exists in primary archive'--can you suggest a versioning scheme for me so that I a) don't break the world and b) can experiment at will?
<alesage> been tacking on ~alesage0X but evidently I have to tick the rev as well
<dobey> alesage: don't build the source package with -sa option to debuild
<dobey> alesage: the error is about the orig.tar.gz right?
<alesage> dobey, true
<alesage> dobey, trying to grok which of the bzr bd options to use to accomplish this, any hints?
<dobey> alesage: what are you running right now?
<alesage> dobey, I'm in trusty
<alesage> dobey sorry I'm just bzr bd -S 'ing
 * alesage is having a case of the Fridays
<dobey> alesage: hrmm, that shouldn't be including the orig.tar.gz in the upload then i don't think
<dobey> alesage: what is the full error message from LP exactly?
<alesage> dobey I'll paste one min
<alesage> dobey http://paste.ubuntu.com/8056735/
<dobey> oh
<alesage> oh?
<dobey> yeah, oh, a lot of projects that are managed by ci train do versioning wrong
<dobey> they have non-native versions, and act like they aren't native packges, but they really are
<dobey> so you changed something in the source files directly in the tree
<dobey> and it built a new orig.tar.gz with the same version, and is complaining about that
<alesage> this makes sense although the only change I've made was to the changelog
<alesage> (don't know if we consider that to be "part of the tree" as it's in the repository)
<dobey> what branch did you build the source from?
<alesage> dobey I'm just going to the lp: repos. . . .
<alesage> dobey what's the correct source?
<dobey> though if you really only changed debian/changelog and used the right branch, it doesn't make sense, as the orig.tar.gz should be the same that's in ubuntu already i would think
<alesage> dobey this also makes sense
<dobey> you used lp:platform-api ?
<alesage> dobey yes
<dobey> alesage: do you also have a .debian.tar.gz or .diff.gz that has the debian/ contents? or are those in the orig.tar.gz as well?
<alesage> dobey I mean I start clean--let me produce a run
<alesage> dobey http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8057070/
<alesage> dobey going to ask the ci ppl as they must work around this all day
#launchpad 2014-08-17
<Sven_vB> hi! is there an easy way to fork a branch that i can't upload to?
<StevenK> Sven_vB: Just bzr branch it, you don't need upload rights to grab it, just to push to it :-)
<Sven_vB> oh ok sorry, i meant whether the Launchpad website offers that.
<StevenK> Sven_vB: And then you can push it to somewhere under your namespace, like bzr push lp:~sven-vb/ubuntu/...
<Sven_vB> yeah, i'm trying to avoid installing bzr just for that ;)
<dobey> Sven_vB: no, you cannot "fork" a branch on the web. launchpad does not provide the feature, nor editing of files directly on the web either. there's really no good reason to "avoid installing bzr" if you want to work on the code for a project hosted on launchpad
<Sven_vB> dobey, thanks for the verification. my goal wasn't to really work on the project, just submitting one patch. i found the --stacked option for cloning, that might make it similarly easy.
<Sven_vB> (on earlier attempt i ran out of disk space.)
#launchpad 2015-08-10
<hjd> Hm, I tried to rebuild an Ubuntu package in my PPA (https://code.launchpad.net/~hjd/+recipe/oxide-qt-test), but it looks like it failed to check out the code https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214034054/buildlog.txt.gz Any suggestions why this might be the case?
<hjd> My wily vm isn't 100% up to date, but it was able to check out the code without any problems.
<dobey> hjd: why are you trying to build lp:ubuntu/oxide-qt from wily, in wily?
<dobey> wow, and it took 12 hours to fail? that's not cool
<hjd> dobey: and there's another one ongoing not looking too much better... I've disabled the daily build, but I don't know if I can kill the running job :/
<hjd> The underlying is that I saw bug 1473680 and tried to merge the latest version of ninja-build from Debian. The latest comment suggested someone should do a test build of oxide. From what I've understood if I build a package for a PPA it will prioritize packages from that over those in normal archives when installing dependencies, so that seemed like the easiest way of building it with the merged ninja-build available.
<ubot5> bug 1473680 in ninja-build (Ubuntu) "Please update Ninja from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473680
<dobey> you have ninja-build in a PPA?
<dobey> hjd: just use pull-lp-source or apt-get source to grab the wily oxide-qt source, and then upload that to your PPA
<dobey> creating a recipe is too complex
<hjd> Yes, ninja-build is already in the same PPA (https://code.launchpad.net/~hjd/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-dev)
<hjd> Ok, how do I upload the source to the PPA? :)
<dobey> dput
<dobey> dput ppa:$yourusername/$yourppaname foo.dsc
<hjd> Ok, and when I upload the source it will automatically build the binary packages like if it had been a recipe uploading the source?
<hjd> (I haven't really looked into manual uploads before now)
<dobey> it will build the source package, yes
<hjd> dobey: Pushing the original (read: from `apt-get source oxide-qt`) should work, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12050396/
<hjd> *original .dsc
<dobey> hjd: yes
<dobey> hjd: oh right, sorry, you need to use the .changes file instaed
<dobey> hjd: you might need to run "debuild -S" to recreate it
<dobey> so that it is signed with your gpg key and such
<hjd> Ah, ok. :)
<hjd> I'll look more into it later. Thanks for your help :)
<gbkersey> question:  I created a new PPA today and when I try to install packages from it, I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<mark06> can anyone please delete references from deleted ppas in my +related-packages page? they only show up when I'm logged in
<gbkersey> I have added the PPA gpg key (actually I used apt-add repository) which added the key and I have verfied that it was there.
<gbkersey> with apt-key list
<gbkersey> when I run apt-get install with Debug::pkgAcquire::Auth, I can see that the PPA is tagged as Trusted=0
<gbkersey> Is this a timing issue because the PPA is so new, or is there something wrong with the PPA?
<wgrant> mark06: +related-packages is a log of what you've done. Things cannot be removed from it.
<wgrant> gbkersey: There's a race that sometimes hits a user's first PPA, where the key isn't generated before the PPA is published. Any further changes to the PPA will cause it to be properly signed, and the auth error to go away.
<gbkersey> wgrant: figured it was something like that....  OK, I'll publish something else.
<mark06> wgrant: I know it's a log as you explained earlier in a bug, but I want to delete it, it's useless and confusing
<wgrant> mark06: Then don't look at that page.
<wgrant> If you don't want to see a log, don't look at a page that is a log.
<mark06> wgrant: I'm forced to, because it's mixed with  existing ppas
<wgrant> Why do you need to look at that page?
<mark06> wgrant: how about splitting it into two pages, e.g. +related-packages-full, for whoever cares about it (who?), and +related-packages-active
<wgrant> mark06: But what are your use cases for the page that aren't reviewing a log?
<wgrant> It's the sort of page that very few people use regularly. We know no good use cases.
<mark06> is there another page where one's ppas is listed? if not, that's everyone's use case
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~
<mark06> ah, duh
<mark06> I would just remove that related packages link, not sure if anyone cares about it
<mark06> but yes I don't need looking there, thanks
<wgrant> Heh, that makes more sense now :)
<mark06> about bug 1479441, thanks wgrant, cjwatson!
<ubot5> bug 1479441 in Launchpad itself "Increase single file upload limit" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479441
<mark06> I will test soon
<wgrant> Great, let us know how it goes.
<gbkersey> wgrant: Thanks, that fixed me right up.
<knome> wgrant, any chance to look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/270038 ? cheers
#launchpad 2015-08-11
<Mmike> Hi. I got this email: A new OAuth token consumer was enabled in Launchpad.
<Mmike> It's also stated that I report this here if I haven't done anything that could result with 'OAuth token consumer' change.
<Mmike> So I'm reporting.
<wgrant> Mmike: What were you doing just before you got the email?
<Mmike> wgrant: I did open a new bug, sec, let me check when
<wgrant> Mmike: The 'ubuntu-bug' tool asks you to authorise a new OAuth token.
<Mmike> wgrant: yup, that's it
<wgrant> That explains it, then. Nothing to worry about.
<Mmike> wgrant: all good then, sorry for the inconvenience :)
<Mmike> thnx!
<wgrant> Not at all.
<coreycb> does anyone know how to alias a branch in launchpad?  for example we have a branch lp:charms/trusty/cinder-ceph that appears to have been set up as an alias of lp:charms/cinder-ceph.  but we're not sure how we did it!
<maxb> coreycb: Since 'charms' is a distro object, every branch associated with it actually has a 5-component name: ~user/charms/series/package/branchname
<maxb> There are various short forms which are based on things being considered primary
<maxb> lp:charms/series/package is one, I think that's driven by one specific branch being marked as 'official' (for the scope of charms/series/package)
<maxb> lp:charms/package is another - I think there's an attribute on the whole charms distribution which says which series is the current focus of development
<coreycb> maxb, any idea if there's a way to set one branch as an alias of another?
<maxb> There is not
<coreycb> maxb, when we push to one of the branches mentioned above it also updates the other branch.  so I'm trying to figure out how that was setup.
<maxb> I don't really understand why lp:charms/trusty/cinder-ceph doesn't seem to exist in the web UI
<maxb> coreycb: My best guess is that something in LP's object model results in it tracing back from trusty to the prior release in which a branch actually exists
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/charms/trusty/cinder-ceph for example, redirects to https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charms/precise/cinder-ceph/trunk
<maxb> So in this case, I guess you have somehow ended up with unintentional alias-like behaviour
<coreycb> maxb, interesting, well thanks for the info
<mark06> wgrant: hi, trying to upload a ~300MiB file about 5-10 times, always getting timeout: OOPS-8e15b64462406fb09e262fd2f4128679
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-8e15b64462406fb09e262fd2f4128679
<mark06> cjwatson: ^
<wgrant> mark06: I've increased the timeout, so if you try again now it should work.
<wgrant> Let me know if it doesn't.
#launchpad 2015-08-12
<mark06> wgrant: ah, that's why it now worked then :)
<mark06> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/pidgin++/trunk/15.1/+download/Pidgin%2B%2B%20with%20SkypeWeb%2015.1%20x86%20Source.zip
<mark06> wgrant: do I need to test this for files with 1GiB or the timeout is good enough?
<wgrant> mark06: I targeted the timeout at around 1GiB.
<wgrant> It may not quite reach, but we'll find out.
<mark06> ok, well thanks for implementing it then, wgrant, cjwatson
<mark06> good night all
<wgrant> Night.
<zyga> hi, what can I do to increase a priority of a particular build in the queue?
<zyga> specifically this one https://launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+build/7786927
<mateo> Hi, found a spam blueprint on launchpad, and was looking for the right place to report.
<mateo> ah, I see the link here, posted on answers.launchpad.net , thank you.
<mateo> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/270311 - if you are curious
#launchpad 2015-08-13
<est31> hi, can i
<est31> err
<est31> I was writing and hit the enter key accidentally
<est31> my question is whether and if yes how i can access the daily build logs for yesterday
<wgrant> est31: I'm not quite sure what you mean. Can you describe what you want in more detail?
<est31> I have set up daily builds for my application
<est31> on different ubuntu releases
<est31> now it failed for wily
<est31> but only wily
<est31> and it seems like some version change in a package was the fault
<est31> so I want to find out which versions the packages had for yesterday's build where it worked
<est31> and the buildlog includes a list of package versions
<wgrant> est31: Which recipe?
<wgrant> The recipe page only shows the last few builds, but it is possible to get older logs from the PPA in which it was build.
<est31> https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+recipe/minetest-c55-daily
<wgrant> est31: https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<wgrant> The full history is there
<wgrant> Both source and binary builds.
<est31> very helpful, thanks!
<sergio-br2> anyone know if 5.0~rc-7 is < than 5.0 ?
<dobey> sergio-br2: dpkg-compareversions knows, and yes it is
<george_e> I can't seem to delete a LP branch - the error code is OOPS-527d829b8e8091b0744ff244f0e4c83e.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-527d829b8e8091b0744ff244f0e4c83e
<wgrant> george_e: In this case it's because there's a recipe, though it should be telling you that.
<wgrant> If you delete the recipe you should be able to delete the branch.
<george_e> Ah, so purge that first?
<george_e> For some reason, I thought I remembered that recipes were automatically destroyed at the same time.
<george_e> wgrant: thanks, now it worked.
<wgrant> "For some reason" that is probably because they're meant to be.
#launchpad 2015-08-14
<pnorman> I'm starting work on packaging some software in a PPA, but don't currently have a Debian-based machine free. What OS and version would I be best off installing to do this work?
<wxl> can anyone tell me why a ppa isn't giving hme the latest version
<wxl> ?
<wxl> namely ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa and thunderbird-trunk
<wxl> i seem to be stuck on 38.*
<wxl> version table is telling me that's the latest version
<wxl> i've tried removing and reinstalling the repository
<dobey> ask the owner of the ppa why it doesn't have the latest version i guess
<dobey> wxl: seems the later versions have had some problems building
<dobey> not an issue with launchpad itself
<wxl> yep dobey
<wxl> thx
#launchpad 2015-08-15
<Flow86> hey guys I have a question: I currently use a git repo in launchpad. How can I say that the translation-stuff should take a specific branch to import?
<phillip> hi, I somehow can not push to launchpad git anymore: Unable to negotiate with 162.213.33.96: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<phillip> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<phillip> I use OpenSSH_7.0p1, OpenSSL 1.0.2d 9 Jul 2015
#launchpad 2016-08-15
<JohnAtl> Launchpad seems to be down(?)
<dobey> no
<dobey> works fine here
<cjwatson> JohnAtl: Not as far as I can see.  Exactly what problem are you experiencing?
<JohnAtl> Uh oh! :( "Technically, the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server."
<cjwatson> It may be a transient problem of some kind.  Our graphs look OK at the moment.
<cjwatson> See if it's repeatable.
<JohnAtl> Yes, I've been reloading for ~30min.
<dobey> you get it for any url, or only a specific url?
<JohnAtl> Okay, I went to the main url, searched for what I needed and it worked. This link from github must be broken. http://launchpad.net/unetbootin/trunk/625/+download/unetbootin-mac-625.dmg
<JohnAtl> Thanks everyone for your help!
<cjwatson> That link works for me, FWIW.
<Jasper> Does anybody know why tests using TMPDIR might fail on Launchpad when they aren't failing anywhere else?
<Jasper> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279118469/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.eos-shard_1.6-1.5~120~ubuntu16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Jasper> This is a bit complicated, but it comes from: https://github.com/endlessm/eos-shard/blob/master/test/dictionarySpec.js
<Jasper> https://github.com/endlessm/eos-shard/blob/master/test/dictionarySpec.js#L36-L39
<dobey> Jasper: tried locally with sbuild?
<Jasper> Not yet.
<Jasper> How do I install sbuild?
<dobey> Jasper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Jasper> ugh, we're on a Debian derivative that doesn't have sbuild
<dobey> make a vm or ubuntu chroot to test in?
<Jasper> I thiiink we found it
<cjwatson> Jasper: A g_output_stream_flush somewhere might help
<Jasper> cjwatson, heh
<cjwatson> snap?
<Jasper> cjwatson, nah, it was us forgetting to include config.h somewhere causing, uh, I don't know what
<Jasper> I don't know why that would cause things on 32-bit systems to fail
<cjwatson> would be more usual for that to break on LP64 systems
<Jasper> cjwatson, it's probably something to do with _FILE_OFFSET_BITS since we use AC_SYS_LARGEFILE
<Jasper> Still, I'm not sure why that would break a random file.
#launchpad 2016-08-16
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~timvideos/+archive/ubuntu/fpga-support/+sourcepub/5990886/+listing-archive-extra
<CarlFK> how do I grab the source so I can complile it on arm?
<CarlFK> or.. will lp do arm now?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: You can grab the source by running dget on the .dsc URL there.  Launchpad can do ARM builds for you, though; you just need to go to "Change details" on the PPA and edit the architecture list.
<cjwatson> (Assuming you own the PPA.)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: neat.  thank you!
<smoser> hey..
<smoser> did something change or did i drop from a group that i didn't realize
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1610784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610784 in cloud-init "cloud-init openstack.py code does not recognize network type 'tap'" [Medium,Fix committed]
<smoser> i click 'Nominate for series' and then
<smoser>  http://i.imgur.com/eINDE1T.png
<smoser> no check boxes
<smoser> hm.. seems only t affect firefox. got the check boxes in chrome.
<cjwatson> firefox occasionally gets confused if it hasn't been restarted since upgrade
<cjwatson> that sounds like it's lost some of its own chrome
<smoser> cjwatson, well, restarted.
<smoser> i'll try again
<smoser> i still see it.
<cjwatson> I don't think this could be caused by a problem on the LP side.
<smoser> right.
<smoser> $ dpkg-query --show firefox
<smoser> firefox	46.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1
<smoser> are you on that ?
<cjwatson> 48.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<smoser> you run from proposed.
<smoser> wow
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson>  firefox | 48.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1   | xenial-updates   | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<smoser> oh. odd
<cjwatson> you're looking at yakkety, not xenial.
<smoser> xenial got it before yakkety
<smoser> (i am running yakkety)
<cjwatson> common enough what with autopkgtests and stuff
<smoser> well, upgrade to 48 fixed it.
<smoser> (i dont really believe that fixed it, but the problem is gone now). thanks.
<sergio-br2> Hi
<sergio-br2> why am I getting "Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes."
<sergio-br2> server problems?
#launchpad 2016-08-17
<skay> I wanted to great a new git repo under a project (which had no git repos until now) and inadvertently created a git repo with the wrong name.
<skay> when I used the web ui to change details, and changed the name, it didn't seem to actually change anything
<skay> at this point, should I just delete the repo and start over?
<skay> it wasn't clear to me how to add a new repo to a project
<skay> cjwatson: do you have advice?
<cjwatson> skay: Will need a link to the repository in question.  In general to create a new repository you just push it.
<skay> cjwatson: thanks, sent you a private /msg with the link.
<skay> in general I can create repos for my personal user, but I am not sure how to do that for a project
<skay> I screwed up when I tried to use the web ui
<dobey> skay: don't push to ~skay/+git/project, pusth to ~skay/project/repository-name
<cjwatson> skay: Can I get back to you tomorrow?  internet v slow just now and I'm on leave
<skay> cjwatson: I did not realize you are on leave. totally do not worry. I don't want to talk to you while you are on leave
<skay> cjwatson: take care and enjoy
<mwhudson> hey, i'm trying to request some recipe builds but it's just timing out
<mwhudson> something known?
#launchpad 2016-08-18
<skay> How do I add go-import meta tags to a repo? I'd like to be able to use "go get" for one of my repos
<cjwatson> mwhudson: ^- you might remember
<cjwatson> mwhudson: this is specifically for git repositories
<smoser> i seem unlucky today
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/+recipe/cloud-init-daily
<smoser> can't get that to load without timeout error
<smoser>  (Error ID: OOPS-141404827b7c46210a1689066127ca83)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-141404827b7c46210a1689066127ca83
<smoser> thats handy ubot5
 * cjwatson has déjà vu; we had this on 2016-06-14
<cjwatson> It was standby feedback then
<cjwatson> If it's the same thing then that fortunately means I can more or less follow a script from IRC logs ... waiting for sysadmin
<cjwatson> smoser: Fixed.
<mwhudson> skay, cjwatson: should happen automatically
<skay> mwhudson: this is what happened when I tried it, but maybe there is a typo or something? https://pastebin.canonical.com/163449/
<mwhudson> skay: hmm
<mwhudson> oh maybe it's because lp:hexr is bzr or something?
<skay> mwhudson: hmm, there is an lp:hexr that is bzr. I also created a git repo
<skay> mwhudson: weird corner case?
<mwhudson> skay: ah, you can only go get a project or a series it seems
<skay> I've worked around it so far by checking things out by hand
<skay> mwhudson: will it be a new feature one day to get repos in a project?
<mwhudson> skay: if we change launchpad to support that, i guess? :-)
<mwhudson> skay: file a bug, i suppose
<skay> mwhudson: I was asking a leading question so I could subscribe to the issue
<skay> :)
<mwhudson> skay: good good
<mwhudson> skay: i am not aware of a bug about this, but i hardly follow launchpad development closely any more
<skay> no worries
<qengho> For a branch's snap packaging settings, what should "Registered store package name" look like? "foo" or "foo.owner"?
<qengho> Would a bad name throw an error?
<cjwatson> qengho: It should be whatever you want to publish it as in the store; a bad name will only throw an error if you come to actually publish it
#launchpad 2016-08-19
<bjf> when following the links on an email validation email i am getting "A server error occurred"
<qengho> bjf: Huh. Request another? It's possible for an account to move into an impossible state that the validation link dislikes.
<bjf> a second request results in the same thing ... "A server error occurred"
<cjwatson> bjf: Is there an OOPS ID or anything like that?
<bjf> cjwatson, no
<bjf> cjwatson, "Unauthorized  A server error occurred."
<bjf> cjwatson, we are setting up a role account for our LP bot. the email address IS set up for us is ubuntu-kernel-bot@canonical.com
<cjwatson> bjf: What's the URL, with any tokens removed?
<bjf> https://launchpad.net/token/<token>/+validateemail
<cjwatson> I'll see if I can find any traces in logs.
<cjwatson> bjf: can you tell me what IP address you would have been coming from?
<bjf> cjwatson, 184.9.145.80
<cjwatson> bjf: Huh, no matches; are you on the VPN?
<bjf> cjwatson, yes
<cjwatson> OK, found some plausible entries, let's see
<cjwatson> bjf: You're hitting a crash while attempting to render a "forbidden" page (d'oh).  This suggests to me that perhaps you're trying to follow that link when logged in as some different user.  Were you perhaps logged in using your ordinary LP account?
<bjf> cjwatson, let me try something
<cjwatson> You may need to pass the validation link to IS and get them to follow it while logged in as your LP bot.
<bjf> cjwatson, you are correct.
<bjf> cjwatson, i managed to copy/paste the link and use it with the correct, new account, and it just worked
<cjwatson> Excellent
<cjwatson> Sorry for the confusion there
<bjf> cjwatson, np, just one of those things... should have thought about it myself
<rbasak> In a bug list, there's a "Date last updated" column. Is this date in UTC, or local time?
<rbasak> We're working out a process based on this column, so need to know if we have a race condition :)
<cjwatson> rbasak: You mean in browser pages?
<rbasak> Yes
<rbasak> Empirically we think it's UTC.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Times displayed in the web UI should always be formatted using the requesting user's local time.
<cjwatson> Let me double-check.
<cjwatson> Yep, it's local time.
<cjwatson> Moved LP's idea of my timezone nine hours east, and the top entry on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated changed from "Last updated on 2016-08-16" to "Last updated on 2016-08-17".
<cjwatson> Not sure what tests you performed that made it seem like UTC.
<nacc> the "last updated 23 hours ago" value being the same for rbasak and myself, I think
<cjwatson> Note that it's LP's *stored* idea of your timezone that matters, which you can change from https://launchpad.net/~/+editlocation - not e.g. your system time
<nacc> ah
<cjwatson> Well, if it was 23 hours ago then it was 23 hours ago.  Timezone doesn't matter for that.
<rbasak> And mine is set to UTC :)
<cjwatson> You need to look at one that renders as an actual date to tell the difference.
<rbasak> OK, we're all set on UTC. So we'll document that and go with it for now. Thanks :)
<rbasak> Yeah we were comparing and they were the same. Hence our confusion.
<rbasak> It all makes sense now ;)
<cjwatson> OK.  (Perhaps you should use the API instead?)
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.bugs[1].date_last_updated
<cjwatson> Out[1]: datetime.datetime(2016, 6, 27, 21, 19, 10, 577872, tzinfo=TimeZone(0))
<rbasak> Yes, we'll switch to the API if we have to.
<cjwatson> Unfortunate that bug listing don't have the usual hover text on the dates with the exact time.
<rbasak> We're using the date to divide work up, so just wanted to sure there were no gaps/overlap.
 * cjwatson nodes
<cjwatson> Er, nods
<Odd_Bloke> Don't node.  (Node even once.)
#launchpad 2017-08-14
<willdeberry> so launchpad is still giving me issues logging in this morning, am hoping someone is available to assist please: (Error ID: OOPS-68b8677c69a137c5390e0ec19a0f7065)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-68b8677c69a137c5390e0ec19a0f7065
<willdeberry> been locked out or something since saturday night
<willdeberry> tsimonq2: been wanting to work on some merges, but without lp access, I am kida stuck
<tsimonq2> willdeberry: ic
<tsimonq2> willdeberry: Go to #canonical-sysadmin and ping the vanguard in the topic
<tsimonq2> They can help.
<willdeberry> will do
<willdeberry> ty
<tsimonq2> willdeberry: Actually, email rt@ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> They help with account lockouts
<willdeberry> perfect, will do that now
#launchpad 2017-08-15
<willdeberry> ok, well email is sent. we shall see if we can get this resolved
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<ahoneybun> No such Launchpad account: athoneycutt
<ahoneybun> getting this error when trying to clone, how do I change that launchpad account to my real one : aaronhoneycutt?
<ahoneybun> thanks al
<ahoneybun> *all
<wgrant> ahoneybun: Using bzr or git?
<ahoneybun> git
<ahoneybun> that;s the issue: bzr launchpad-login shows the right name
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt
<wgrant> ahoneybun: include your Launchpad username in the URL that you give to git.
<wgrant> eg. git+ssh://aaronheycutt@git.launchpad.net/PROJECT
<ahoneybun> No such Launchpad account: athoneycutt ?
<ahoneybun> sorry
<nacc> right, git's auth is rather different than bzr and is essentially per-project (with an inheritance model described in `man git-config` iirc)
#launchpad 2017-08-16
<wgrant> Well, it's more that Git doesn't have native support for the lp: protocol; you have to configure it yourself
<nacc> wgrant: true, that's better said
<wgrant> eg. my ~/.gitconfig has:
<wgrant> [url "ssh://wgrant@git.launchpad.net/"]
<wgrant> insteadOf = lp:
<wgrant> so I can "git clone lp:launchpad" and it just works
<nacc> wgrant: yeah, likewise here
<ahoneybun> yea found docs on that
<ahoneybun> thanks folks!
<ahoneybun> wow lp made git slow somehow
<wgrant> Latency or bandwidth?
<wgrant> LP is hosted in the UK so latency is going to be greater than other services for users in the US, and some US ISPs have pretty dodgy transit to the UK unfortunately.
<ahoneybun> mm getting permission denied trying to push
<ahoneybun> fatal: remote error: Permission denied.
<ahoneybun> I can't just git push?
<nacc> ahoneybun: where are you trying to push to?
<nacc> ahoneybun: it obviously depends on the repo, if you can or not
<ahoneybun> I own the thing
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<wgrant> What are you trying to push to?
<wgrant> lp:kubuntu-manual is an import from GitHub, so you can't push to that.
<ahoneybun> damn
<nacc> ah ah
<wgrant> What are you trying to do?
<nacc> *ah ha
<ahoneybun> my team wants to move from github
<ahoneybun> have all the stuff on lp
<wgrant> Ah
<nacc> then i think you'd stop the import?
<ahoneybun> I was against it because of the bzr
<ahoneybun> well I did not know how to push it in the first place
<wgrant> So in that case you'll need to go to https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual/+configure-code, and empty out the "Link to a Git repository already on Launchpad" box.
<wgrant> That will remove the lp:kubuntu-manual alias, and let you push up a fresh branch there.
<wgrant> s/branch/repo/
<wgrant> Currently it's set to mirror from GitHub, so you can't push to the repo that's currently there.
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> so I have this: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/+git/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> now
<wgrant> Is there a team that should own the project nowadays, or is it just you?
<ahoneybun> well maybe the team kubuntu-devs not sure right now
<ahoneybun> only I push to the github right now
<wgrant> Alright. For now let's just set it up for you, and it can always be reassigned to a team later. Visit https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual/+configure-code, clear the "Git repository" text box, then try the push again.
<ahoneybun> sorry needed to go do something wgrant
<ahoneybun> now I can't clone this: git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/+git/kubuntu-manual
<wgrant> ahoneybun: Why not?
<ahoneybun> fatal: remote error: Repository 'kubuntu-manual' not found.
<wgrant> That URL can't produce that error
<ahoneybun> git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/+git/kubuntu-manual : gives me permission error
<wgrant> You must be trying something like git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<wgrant> git *push* on that URL gives you a permission error; clone doesn't.
<ahoneybun> I'm not pushing
<ahoneybun> I deleted it before
<ahoneybun> need to reclone it
<wgrant> You need to clone from git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/+git/kubuntu-manual and push to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<wgrant> Or clone from GitHub and push to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> ohhhh I can get it right from github?
<ahoneybun> git push git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual ?
<wgrant> The Launchpad repo is just a mirror of the GitHub one, isn't it?
<ahoneybun> it was
<ahoneybun> I did not know how to upload it to LP
<ahoneybun> so just mirrored it
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering how to push what I have from github to a new project or something
<ahoneybun> Idk anymore
<wgrant> ahoneybun: git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/+git/kubuntu-manual; git push git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> No such Launchpad account: athoneycutt
<ahoneybun> Permission denied (publickey).
<ahoneybun> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<ahoneybun> nope
<wgrant> Include your username in the URL
<ahoneybun> it has it
<wgrant> Only in the repo path;
<ahoneybun> can't I just fix this with those git-config stuff
<wgrant> aaronhoneycutt@git.launchpad.net
<wgrant> You could, yes.
<wgrant> With what we suggested earlier.
<ahoneybun> I have all of them
<ahoneybun> but it does nothing
<wgrant> "all of them"?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25322489/
<wgrant> git clone lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/+git/kubuntu-manual; cd kubuntu-manual; git push lp:kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> cloning now
<ahoneybun> mm only have one branch
<wgrant> Ah, indeed, you probably want to give --mirror to clone and push
<ahoneybun> I moved to the github branch and pushing to lp
<ahoneybun> seems to be working
<ahoneybun> worked
<ahoneybun> any way to merge to https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs ?
<ahoneybun> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> ahoneybun: You'd need to talk to the Ubuntu documentation team. about that.
<ahoneybun> mm thanks
<jfcaron> I made a typo in my project URL, can I change it?  Or do I have to delete the project & make a new one?
<jfcaron> https://launchpad.net/mu22hvreadout I wanted this to be mu2ehvreadout
#launchpad 2017-08-20
<tomreyn> hi! https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA states that "Launchpad generates a unique key for each PPA and uses it to sign any packages built in that PPA.".
<tomreyn> are all Launchpad PPAs signed with 1024-bit RSA keys only? Is this still the default in 2017?
<tomreyn> Can Launchpad users override the default key parameters? it would be good to initiate a campaign to move away from 1024 RSA-keys. And to set a much better default if this has not happened, yet.
<tomreyn> On a different topic, https://launchpad.net/projects/+new points to https://staging.launchpad.net, which says "Uh oh! Something has gone wrong." I assume it should actually be pointing to http://qastaging.launchpad.net ?
<tomreyn> On yet another topic, https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback points to http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus which has seen its latest update in april 2015 - this could be fine, but I suspect it should actually point to https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus ?
<wgrant> tomreyn: New PPAs have received 4096R keys for some years now, but we haven't migrated old keys from 1024R yet (because migrating existing end-users is challenging)
<wgrant> staging.launchpad.net is down for a while over the weekend while its database upgrades.
<wgrant> identi.ca is pretty dead -- we've updated most links to point to Twitter, but apparently forgot that one.
 * wgrant fixes.
<tomreyn> okay, that's a relieve (about RSA key). i checked the PPAs i use on the ubuntu 16.04 i have here and they all got 1024-bit RSA keys
<tomreyn> i understand that migrating off it would require user interaction. but it still seems very necessary.
<wgrant> It's something we're likely to look at this year, so we can get it sorted before Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> that'd be greta (and very much about time)
<tomreyn> i also understand that it's not strictly launchpad's job (as a platform or software) to initiate this, but rather that of the PPA maintainers (if they have a choice, not sure they do)
<wgrant> Yeah, it's a slightly complicated situation.
<tomreyn> thanks for your feedback and prompt response on this :)
<wgrant> tomreyn: You can use qastaging in the meantime. staging probably won't be back for about 24h.
<wgrant> Need to migrate it to its new fast DB servers soon...
<tomreyn> ahem, i already do ;)
#launchpad 2018-08-13
<mvo> hope this is the right place to ask for removal of a project - I created https://launchpad.net/snap-snapd-beta some minutes ago but I don't need it, I discovered I can just create a snap from my git release branch (which is super nice btw)
<cjwatson> mvo: it's gone
<cjwatson> (the right place is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion for next time)
<mvo> cjwatson: thank you
#launchpad 2018-08-14
<QwertyChouskie> My import keep timing out
<QwertyChouskie> https://code.launchpad.net/%7Estk/stk/stk-assets/+index#
<QwertyChouskie> Any ideas?
<QwertyChouskie> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/672206
<hloeung> QwertyChouskie: there's import logs there, click on 'see the log' for the most recent one
<hloeung> looks to be socket timeout, there's also one that just kicked off so that might just work
<hloeung> actually, maybe not given the history of the previous few
<QwertyChouskie> hloeung: I just re-tried the import, but don't expect it to work, as I tried it multiple times already
<QwertyChouskie> Is there a way to disable timeouts?
<hloeung> not that I know of
 * hloeung steps back and waits for someone from the Launchpad team to comment
#launchpad 2018-08-15
<cjwatson> It's surely something more complicated.  You can see it only transferring about two megabytes in a whole hour; simply bumping timeouts is unlikely to help.
<cjwatson> I don't know what the actual problem is, just that it seems very improbable that the approach you suggest will achieve anything.
<QwertyChouskie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1779572
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779572 in Launchpad itself "svn import to bazaar stuck at "Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<QwertyChouskie> I'm not the only one affected
<QwertyChouskie> Can someone triage it?
<cjwatson> not while half asleep at 1am :)
<QwertyChouskie> Someone else then :)
<cjwatson> trying to reproduce locally with bzr-svn would be useful
<QwertyChouskie> It also affects git repo imports
<cjwatson> or bzr-git or whatever
<cjwatson> also why not use a git-to-git import for the latter
<QwertyChouskie> recipies
<cjwatson> are supported
<QwertyChouskie> only with other git repos though
<QwertyChouskie> the assets repo comes from svn
<cjwatson> guess it must be something wrong with the worker pushing the imported branch to bzr internally
<cjwatson> yeah, the code import storage host must be sad I think
<QwertyChouskie> It's been failing for a month
<QwertyChouskie> halp :(
<enaut> hey, I'm trying to make my first ppa but upon dput ppa:user/repos  changes.file.changes I get an error: error 58: gpgme_op_verify - what does it mean? I've set up the gpg stuff and added the key tho launchpad...
<cjwatson> That sounds like it's a local error from dput, rather than something we're generating
<cjwatson> Is the .changes file actually signed?
<enaut> Mhm there are checksums but I don't see signatures... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F65YcDv2jM/
<cjwatson> Right, use debsign then
<enaut> cjwatson, thanks!
<enaut> worked
<cjwatson> good stuff
<cjwatson> interesting
<cjwatson> I can reproduce this code import hang if I push an import of metapost to localhost using sftp
<cjwatson> but if I push using bzr+ssh it's fine
<cjwatson> (also, can only reproduce if I put the current tree from code import storage in place first(
#launchpad 2018-08-16
<QwertyChouskie> cjwatson: About how long do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1779572 will take?  https://launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/ubuntu/daily hasn't gotten any updates since June 30th
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779572 in Launchpad itself "svn import to bazaar stuck at "Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate"" [High,In progress]
<wgrant> QwertyChouskie: We're actively investigating but there's no way to give an ETA at present.
<QwertyChouskie> OK thanks
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, great to see the fix for bug #1668358 merged, this is very timely as I'm going to need it for the chromium snap, is there an ETA for deployment?
<ubot5> bug 1668358 in launchpad-buildd "Snap Builds using SVN Unable to Access Internet" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668358
<pieq> Hello! Is there an issue with Launchpad regarding the git repos? I pushed a change 5 minutes ago, but it still doesn't appear on my Code page (the repo is still marked as updated like in the previous commit)
<pieq> but if I git clone this repo to a different location on my laptop, it does include the changes I pushed, so it's not Git related
<wgrant> pieq: There was an issue with one of the job runners. Should be trickling through now
<pieq> wgrant, thanks!
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: no immediate ETA, guessing maybe next week by the time I get around to QAing it properly?
<knome> could somebody help us with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/672116 ?
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, ack, thanks, so I'll see if I can work around the problem until then
<oSoMoN> (for context chromium itself doesn't use svn, but it requires a very recent build of clang which it checks out from svn at build time)
<cjwatson> knome: We reserve anything ending in "-admin" to avoid conflicts with mailing list addresses.  Can you possibly just use xubuntu-website-admins instead
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> There are quite a few -admins teams already, so it's a reasonably well-established pattern
<knome> cjwatson, sure, i didn't know of that conflict avoiding.
<knome> is that a team name i can create myself?
<cjwatson> knome: Should be
<knome> ok, thanks!
<knome> cjwatson, ah, there we go indeed. much appreciated!
<cjwatson> no problem, sorry for the delay, it took me a little while to figure out why it wasn't working for you before
<knome> no problem, this wasn't critically pressing :)
<cjwatson> my neural evaluate-big-lists-of-regexes parser isn't perfect
<knome> ugh, regex. i'm not sure if i should try to avoid it even more or just learn it better one day...
<QwertyChouskie> cjwatson: Thanks for the quick work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1779572 !
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779572 in Bazaar "svn import to bazaar stuck at "Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate"" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> hi. it was just reported in #ubuntu that email address validation is currently broken, and i seem to be able to confirm this. when accessing the email address verification link in the email luanchpad sends out, then logging in to ubuntu one, the next thing you get to see is an empty page, with a 404 returned by the server.
<tomreyn> shift-reloading does not fix it, and the email address remains unverified.
<tomreyn> Request Id W3X22n8AAQEAAHWrv0MAAABi1 , endpoint 162.213.33.100:443
<tomreyn> the url looks like this https://login.ubuntu.com/RANDOM_STRING/token/RANDOM_TOKEN/+newemail/EMAILADRESS
<cjwatson> tomreyn: login.u.c is separate from Launchpad.  Could you report a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider with as much detail as possible?
<tomreyn> i can, users without an ubuntu SSO account could probably not.
<tomreyn> also thanks for your feedback
<tomreyn> this is bug 1787496
<ubot5> bug 1787496 in Canonical SSO provider "Email address validation is currently broken, returns 404 with blank page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787496
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> QwertyChouskie: np - hopefully it will actually fix stuff.  I'll aim to deploy this to production tomorrow morning
<QwertyChouskie> cjwatson: Sounds good, thanks!
<wgrant> tomreyn: I can't reproduce that. The URL in the email is of the form https://login.ubuntu.com/token/<TOKEN>/+newemail/<EMAIL>, which works
<wgrant> Ah, I can reproduce it when going through email verification as part of a login attempt.
<wgrant> I see what has happened.
#launchpad 2018-08-17
<wgrant> tomreyn: Fixed
<wgrant> Thanks for the report.
<tomreyn> wgrant: thank you.
<Laney> are stack traces from LP OOPSes OK to paste into public bugs?
<Laney> Nothing secret in there I don't think
<cjwatson> Depends on the details, but they're usually OK
<cjwatson> Do check first :)
<Laney> Ta
<cjwatson> Laney: thanks for the older bug reference - it is indeed similar enough to that to be useful
<Laney> cjwatson: You're welcome - actually it was the "um, is this your bug?" thing when I filed it that found that one (although I would have searched, I might not have searched with Fix Released) :-)
<kyrofa> ppc64 snap builds look a little sad, anyone know what's happening here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/383859979/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_ppc64el_nextcloud-daily-13_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> That repository was last pushed about three hours ago, rather more recently than that build happened.  Are you certain that that branch actually existed at that point?  (Try the build again.)
<cjwatson> I'd certainly go for "contents of repository weren't quite what you think they were" over "builder was subtly broken in some way that managed to convince git that a branch didn't exist but not show any other obvious signs of corruption", by Occam's razor. :)
<QwertyChouskie> Can someone take a look at why https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/trunk is failing to import?  It worked once... then failed all subsequent times
<QwertyChouskie> BTW thanks for the quick fix for the other issue
<QwertyChouskie> Log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/383938195/stk-stk-trunk.log
<QwertyChouskie> AssertionError: Invalid sha for <Commit 31ca89256948183ce59ef6fd96c29900eeca3570>: 83ff426c5385f865818d594bc3d9ce6a7afec3ed
#launchpad 2018-08-19
<ESphynx> hi guys, how do we resume a suspended import?
<ESphynx> ah, just had to login to see try again :P
<ESphynx> how do I change the git source for a branch ?
<ESphynx> how do I specify a particular branch for a recipe?
<ESphynx> figured that out thanks :P
#launchpad 2019-08-12
<Saviq> hey all, do these snap build failures ring a bell? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/436945877/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_chromium-mir-kiosk_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> hmm actually maybe it is ours
<cjwatson> Saviq: no, that's ours, see https://portal.admin.canonical.com/C120601
<Saviq> cjwatson: ack!
<cjwatson> popey,Saviq: snap proxy fixed to allow the new keyserver IP addresses
<popey_> cjwatson: thanks!
#launchpad 2019-08-13
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net offline 03:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<b-rad> lcy01 is frozen
<b-rad> same machine that gave the mysterious invalid byte error on one build two weeks ago
<wgrant> Same machine?
<b-rad> yes
<b-rad> Jul 30 12:57:35 <b-rad> lcy01-amd64-024 was the machine
<wgrant> lcy01-amd64-024 then and now are completely different VMs that in all probability ended up on different hardware, so it's very unlikely that there's any connection.
<wgrant> I've unstuck the build farm.
<b-rad> ah i figured the initial part was the machine
<wgrant> lcy01 and lgw01 and bos02 are cloud regions.
<wgrant> We don't run 100 quad-core CPU-intensive VMs on a single machine :)
<b-rad> i gave you too much credit lol
<b-rad> sometimes they crawl, so i figured :)
<b-rad> crazy they were just stuck and required a slap
<b-rad> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> np, thanks for the poke
<b-rad> np
<wgrant> git will be down briefly again
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Eickmeyer> wgrant: Status on git? *pokes teward*
<teward> it might be my end Eickmeyer that's busted
<teward> seeing failures to my own git infra too
 * teward might've fubar'd a firewall at the workplace
<Eickmeyer> [11:06:50 pm] <wgrant> git will be down briefly again
<teward> over 12 hours ago
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I think that might be related.
<teward> well my git infra isn't on LP so :p
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I just executed a clone of lp:raysession, so no issues here.
 * Eickmeyer heads back to #ubuntustudio-dev
<cjwatson> It was brief downtime to revert back to the old deployment, long since complete.
<cjwatson> We have third-time-lucky plans ...
#launchpad 2019-08-15
<hsn> how to delete project?
#launchpad 2019-08-16
<cpaelzer> hiho, PPC builders seem mostly stuck again
<cpaelzer> a bump to them would be nice
<SpecialK|Canon> cpaelzer: they should be less stuck now, courtesy of William :)
<cpaelzer> agreed
<cpaelzer> thanks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> could you please notice this user: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/682860
<lotuspsychje> he keeps on spamming
<SpecialK|Canon> will do
<doismellburning> for those of you who StackOverflow, I've just bountied two relatively straightforward-looking questions: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/launchpad?tab=Bounties
#launchpad 2019-08-17
<andersk> Are the PPA builders down?  My builds have been waiting in the queue for 5 hours and https://launchpad.net/builders/ seems to be showing an unchanging set of builds.
<RikMills> cjwatson wgrant: looks like buildd-manager may have died again?
<wgrant> RikMills, andersk: Fixed
<RikMills> thanks!
#launchpad 2020-08-10
* ilasc changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: ilasc (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rizzitello> I have a debian packaging question. If I have an app that uses a library that has no install canadate can i add its build steps into the debian/rules file ?
<cjwatson> rizzitello: It would be more usual to package the library as well and then build-depend on it.
<cjwatson> (You *can* do more or less whatever you like in debian/rules or in programs it calls as long as they don't require network access or root, but the above is the usual approach.)
<cjwatson> It also depends on how the app and library in question are distributed by the developers.  Normally each separate unit of upstream distribution gets its own packaging.
<rizzitello> cjwatson: I'm really trying to avoid the debian dir in my library
<cjwatson> It doesn't have to be in the library.  Packaging is often (even usually) a separate branch on top.
<cjwatson> Anyway, I've answered your question, what you do from here is up to you :)
<rizzitello> thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2020-08-11
* ilasc changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: ilasc (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Snap builds currently failing, we're working on it | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mvo> hey, quick question - I get a build failure for all my snapd build for the new 2.46 git branch in https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/snapd-2.46 - when I then click on the details of the failed build I don't get any details beyond " [FAILEDTOBUILD] Failed to build  "
<mvo> any ideas what I can do?
<tomwardill> mvo: see the topic, although they should (just now) be working again
<tomwardill> ... maybe
<mvo> tomwardill: oh, silly me, thank you!
<mvo> I missed that
<tomwardill> we may have a further problem, but we'll try and keep the topic updated
<mvo> thanks
* ilasc changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: ilasc (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2020-08-13
<RikMills> do bos02 builders need a poke? they are nearly all 'cleaning' for quite some time
<LocutusOfBorg> [cleaning] Cleaning for 3 hours
<LocutusOfBorg> nice to know *when* they need a stick :D
#launchpad 2020-08-14
<alkisg> Hi, I think that in the past, when I commented or clicked "affects me too" on launchpad bugs, I automatically got subscribed to the bugs...
<alkisg> This is no longer the case so I have to remember to manually do it each time. Is this by design, or should I file an issue for it?
<alkisg> (I'm not sure if it was actually saying "subscribed to the bug", but I was getting email notifications for new posts, while now I don't...)
<alkisg> Hmm I didn't even get notifications for bugs that I opened myself, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-flashback/+bug/1557367
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1557367 in gnome-flashback (Ubuntu) "gnome-flashback crashed with signal 5 in doGetScreenResources()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomwardill> alkisg: can you file a bug for that, we're currently investigating a different issue and I don't want it to get lost in the noise
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Librarian issue: File uploading and adding attachements broken | Help contact: ilasc (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<alkisg> tomwardill: sure, thank you
<SpecialK|Canon> rollout underway to fix upload issue
<tomwardill> deployment complete, should be fixed
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: ilasc (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<LocutusOfBorg> 	riscv64-qemu-lcy01-067	[cleaning] Cleaning for 3 weeks
<LocutusOfBorg> and other 27 builders have similar stuff (cleaning for 2-4 hours)
<tomwardill> LocutusOfBorg: we're looking at it atm, a reset is underway (cc ilasc)
<ActionParsnip> Hi guys. Does anyone know how I can find out when my Ubuntu membership expires please?
<SpecialK|Canon> ActionParsnip: (I recognise you're not here but for the logs) if you let us know your Launchpad username we can take a look
#launchpad 2020-08-15
<lecaros> hi! I can't login into Launchpat.net
<lecaros> Error ID: OOPS-e1be0699dc6e1fc7e06062d73c00f41b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e1be0699dc6e1fc7e06062d73c00f41b
<lecaros> *launchpad.net :)
